# BK’s shit show



## bk78 (Sep 18, 2020)

* THE GOOD,THE BAD,THE UGLY*


Figure I’ll start a journal for this next run. I will try to be diligent for updates but I’m a pretty busy guy with work this time of year.

4x8 flower space
8 cuts
Coco/perlite
3 gallon buckets
Fed Remo Nutrients base 3 part
2 650w Meijiu strips

Clones came out of the cloner on august 22 and went into solo cups. (Pics with dates attached)

Strain is Frosted Fruit Cake (FPOG X Wedding Cake)


breeder is @sacredcut_

I will be finishing up the plumbing tomorrow and hope to have them transplanted by Sunday and into the flower room.

Fully legal ACMPR medical grow.


----------



## lime73 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nice man!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 19, 2020)

Good to see you joining the party @Canna.Capt. How’s your room and light build coming? It’s been months since you started your build.

Feel free to post some pics for us all to see


----------



## bk78 (Sep 19, 2020)

Drainage is all buckled up and I will be putting them into the buckets tomorrow. Also lifted up their skirts a little today.

Only had 1 flood with the first test run


----------



## bk78 (Sep 20, 2020)

Busy morning this morning


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Busy morning this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting off strong this roots look great!!!


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 20, 2020)

How much was that system ? So you use soil and it circulates water like a rdwc?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 20, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> How much was that system ? So you use soil and it circulates water like a rdwc?


Coco/perlite DTW


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Coco/perlite DTW


Bk I know your not fond of me but I really like that system from the looks of it lol


----------



## bk78 (Sep 20, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Bk I know your not fond of me but I really like that system from the looks of it lol


Meh. Water under the bridge my dude. The run off pump is killer. It takes my waste water right to my floor drain on the other side of my basement


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Meh. Water under the bridge my dude. The run off pump is killer. It takes my waste water right to my floor drain on the other side of my basement


That's bad ass I just jumped on there site


----------



## Gwhiliker (Sep 20, 2020)

Following


----------



## bk78 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not much to report today. Lights just came on and they are just waking up.

I did get my pump and wand from amazon yesterday, I will get a nice rubber hose on my way home from work and give them their first feed since the transplant tonight.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 21, 2020)

just got home from work and tested out the watering wand. Fucking golden that thing.

Plants are super happy in their new homes. Going to flip the room on october 1st


----------



## Gwhiliker (Sep 21, 2020)

bk78 said:


> just got home from work and tested out the watering wand. Fucking golden that thing.
> 
> Plants are super happy in their new homes. Going to flip the room on September 1st
> 
> View attachment 4691073View attachment 4691074


Oh the wand changed my fucking life so did the flood tray!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 21, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> Oh the wand changed my fucking life so did the flood tray!


I’ve ran flood trays for years. But these buckets with the run off pump is fucking clutch.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 21, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Good to see you joining the party @Canna.Capt. How’s your room and light build coming? It’s been months since you started your build.
> 
> Feel free to post some pics for us all to see


Not sure what it is about you but you have hardcore followers  

He created an account just to make a few comments then comes back just to laugh. Stalker? It’s clearly someone on here with no ballz.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Not sure what it is about you but you have hardcore followers
> 
> He created an account just to make a few comments then comes back just to laugh. Stalker? It’s clearly someone on here with no ballz.


Nah he created a acct to ask about lights. Then was adamant the can only be American made.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Not sure what it is about you but you have hardcore followers
> 
> He created an account just to make a few comments then comes back just to laugh. Stalker? It’s clearly someone on here with no ballz.


People hate hearing the truth, and I’m a very blunt person. No beating around the bush here.

I’m glad he pulled up a chair to the shit show, thank you for joining along for the ride too.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2020)

Not much to report, veg is sooooo boring. Going to strip and flip in 6 days. Gotta get the first layer of trellis in soon.


----------



## Gond00s (Sep 24, 2020)

only if they did 5 gal in size I think I would prob drop money then.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

Cool! Nice setup


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> only if they did 5 gal in size I think I would prob drop money then.


5 gallon in coco is just a waste of coco imo.


----------



## Gond00s (Sep 24, 2020)

bk78 said:


> 5 gallon in coco is just a waste of coco imo.


yea its just my pref honestly.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> yea its just my pref honestly.


Cool. They just announced the 5 gallon buckets though. Here’s some 3 gallon pics from treetroit


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice setup and killer grow BK!

Question for you - why multiple trellises? Additional guidance / training?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Nice setup and killer grow BK!
> 
> Question for you - why multiple trellises? Additional guidance / training?


First will be guidance, second and third (if needed) will be strictly for support.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2020)

6 days since they went into the buckets. Roots are going bonkers.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> 6 days since they went into the buckets. Roots are going bonkers.
> 
> View attachment 4696188View attachment 4696189


Hella white roots


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2020)

Here’s a better shot


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 26, 2020)

You got some skill man. I can't find anything better than coco + hydro.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Here’s a better shot
> 
> View attachment 4696238


Now he's just showing off lol


----------



## bk78 (Sep 27, 2020)

Cranked the lights to full today at 1300w. I will be doing a leaf strip, pruning and putting up the trellis tomorrow. Then flower time.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey bk how long have those been vegging for ?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 27, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Hey bk how long have those been vegging for ?



I believe I said everything in my OP august 22nd they came out of the cloner and went into solo cups. So just over a month.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 27, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Hey bk how long have those been vegging for ?


I even posted screenshots of my camera roll with the date the pics were taken so people can’t call bullshit lol.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 27, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I even posted screenshots of my camera roll with the date the pics were taken so people can’t call bullshit lol.


There tripping probally because of how big they are so dam fast on steroids lol


----------



## bk78 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hiked up their skirts before flip, will do again a few weeks into flower.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 27, 2020)

Figured I’d give them all a little super crop again to fill up the canopy just a little bit more. 

Only snapped one branch, good ol masking tape to the rescue


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 27, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Figured I’d give them all a little super crop again to fill up the canopy just a little bit more.
> 
> Only snapped one branch, good ol masking tape to the rescue
> 
> View attachment 4696927View attachment 4696929View attachment 4696931


Looking good, @bk78


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 27, 2020)

Is this the set up you use ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2020)

Clean set up BK, very nice


----------



## bk78 (Sep 27, 2020)

I did the build a kit kind of. Got 8 buckets with the full drainage set up along with the full manifold set up if I want to run irrigation in the future. Also added the run off pump.

@Caliverner


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 27, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I did the build a kit kind of. Got 8 buckets with the full drainage set up along with the full manifold set up if I want to run irrigation in the future. Also added the run off pump.
> 
> @Caliverner


Oh ok the manifold is of you don't want to hand water ?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 27, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Oh ok the manifold is of you don't want to hand water ?


Yeah

this is basically my kit


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 27, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Yeah
> 
> this is basically my kit
> 
> View attachment 4696966


Ok it's bad ass very clean no mess stays off ground deff seems like a good buy


----------



## bk78 (Sep 27, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Ok it's bad ass very clean no mess stays off ground deff seems like a good buy


7 days in using them, I love them already. Never having to even see my runoff water is worth a million bucks imo. Anyone who grows with drain to waste can attest to this I’m sure.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2020)

Last day of veg for them. I think the canopy is where I want it to be

Tomorrow will be the first day of bloom.

Trellis will be put up when I get home from work.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2020)

First layer of trellis is up, tomorrow will be the final day of 18/6.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 30, 2020)

Lights just came on. Enjoy your last full day of lights ladies. I will be taking everything off below the net when I get home from work


----------



## bk78 (Oct 1, 2020)

Day 1 of flower is just about over. Room is going into beast mode already. I will continue with the veg nutes for another week, maybe 2.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Oct 3, 2020)

Bk! Dude! So far all caught up. Love the grow method. Clean room too. Very fresh! I’m locked in.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Oct 3, 2020)

Also digging your lighting choice. Girls are loving the budget light bars.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2020)

KootenayDIY said:


> Also digging your lighting choice. Girls are loving the budget light bars.


Not a hard decision. Light up a 4x4 section for $1250, or light up a 4x8 section for $1250.

They paid for themselves the first run already


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2020)

Well that was fun crawling in between the buckets and under the net. Took all the bullshit that amounts to nothing off. Gave them a nice feed of recharge after the lower canopy strip. 

day 3F


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 3, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Well that was fun crawling in between the buckets and under the net. Took all the bullshit that amounts to nothing off. Gave them a nice feed of recharge after the lower canopy strip.
> 
> day 3F
> 
> View attachment 4702682View attachment 4702683


Do you also strip in the evenings? Also how has covid affected that sector? Have you made the move to virtual yet? If yes, same handle as here?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you also strip in the evenings? Also how has covid affected that sector? Have you made the move to virtual yet? If yes, same handle as here?


Yes


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 3, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Yes


Awesome garden man. Those lights are taking over the world. Whats you current above canopy height for those monsters?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Awesome garden man. Those lights are taking over the world. Whats you current above canopy height for those monsters?



They are 27” above the canopy


----------



## bk78 (Oct 4, 2020)

Put on a few more inches overnight, overall pretty happy bunch.

Trying to judge where to put the second trellis at right now. This pheno does stretch a full 3 weeks so I think I may be pretty good where I have it set at right now.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Oct 4, 2020)

looking very nice and clean. I need to figure out how to maintain a canopy like this, mines just fucking everywhere lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 4, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> looking very nice and clean. I need to figure out how to maintain a canopy like this, mines just fucking everywhere lol


Don’t be afraid to bend those bitches right over, to the point of pretty much snapping stems. Squeeze the stem until it’s mushy and bend, it’ll bounce back straight up in a day.

In that time the other branches should have caught up in height. I do this from veg until 3-4 weeks into flower.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Oct 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Don’t be afraid to bend those bitches right over, to the point of pretty much snapping stems. Squeeze the stem until it’s mushy and bend, it’ll bounce back straight up in a day.
> 
> In that time the other branches should have caught up in height. I do this from veg until 3-4 weeks into flower.


I think it's more of a practice makes perfect thing, this is like my third grow. I really took a big dive into this lol, yay corona boredom! Pardon the mess we are working on cleaning up the leaves this weekend and bottoms. And I have a table and a half of plants that I let go an extra week. I'm also wondering if I should be doing any lst before they go into the flower room. We are also trying to do a full room crop before going into a perpetual cycle with the tables.. fuck me It's just a shit show over here lolol. Dont wanna take over this awesome thread though!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 4, 2020)

Well me and Odin are going to pull up a couch and are injoying the show as always thank you for your time and the best of luck


----------



## bk78 (Oct 4, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> I think it's more of a practice makes perfect thing, this is like my third grow. I really took a big dive into this lol, yay corona boredom! Pardon the mess we are working on cleaning up the leaves this weekend and bottoms. And I have a table and a half of plants that I let go an extra week. I'm also wondering if I should be doing any lst before they go into the flower room. We are also trying to do a full room crop before going into a perpetual cycle with the tables.. fuck me It's just a shit show over here lolol. Dont wanna take over this awesome thread though! View attachment 4703912View attachment 4703914View attachment 4703901View attachment 4703907View attachment 4703908


Looking killer dude.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 4, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> I think it's more of a practice makes perfect thing, this is like my third grow. I really took a big dive into this lol, yay corona boredom! Pardon the mess we are working on cleaning up the leaves this weekend and bottoms. And I have a table and a half of plants that I let go an extra week. I'm also wondering if I should be doing any lst before they go into the flower room. We are also trying to do a full room crop before going into a perpetual cycle with the tables.. fuck me It's just a shit show over here lolol. Dont wanna take over this awesome thread though! View attachment 4703912View attachment 4703914View attachment 4703901View attachment 4703907View attachment 4703908


Yikes!!! That is a maintenance nightmare. Go big or go home i guess. Good luck


----------



## Gwhiliker (Oct 4, 2020)

yaaaaa fuck me im tired lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> yaaaaa fuck me im tired lol


Yeah I did a screen a few times..... fuckin crawling around under it was painful. If I do it again I want the screens attached to the pots and everything moveable.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I did a screen a few times..... fuckin crawling around under it was painful. If I do it again I want the screens attached to the pots and everything moveable.


I am with you there. Individual screens attached to pots would make it easier. I was worried for the entire grow that i would get a herm and have to separate/chop it out of the mix... Wouldnt have been easy


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I am with you there. Individual screens attached to pots would make it easier. I was worried for the entire grow that i would get a herm and have to separate/chop it out of the mix... Wouldnt have been easy


In rolling pots.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 5, 2020)

Nothing new to add, other then they are growing at a alarming rate.

Probably reach the second trellis in a couple days.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 6, 2020)

Awesome setups. These are going to produce some beautiful leaves my man


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2020)

Day 7 since flip. They are really blasting off, and have almost reached the second trellis.

I’ll be continuing with my veg feeds for another week yet I think.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2020)

Looking great can't wait to see what your flowers are going to be awesome as always thank you for your time and the best of luck


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2020)

Going to have to start with 2 feeds a day now. Just got home from work and a couple plants started to droop from being bone dry. I really wish I had the time to set up the irrigation before the plants went in the room but time wouldn’t allow it.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 9, 2020)

Setup Looks so clean man. Have u flowered out this frosted fruit cake stuff before?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Setup Looks so clean man. Have u flowered out this frosted fruit cake stuff before?


My homie has kept this cut in his stable for a couple years now. I’m smoking some from his last run right now.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Setup Looks so clean man. Have u flowered out this frosted fruit cake stuff before?


Where’d your stupid leaf comment that you left a few days ago go?


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Where’d your stupid leaf comment that you left a few days ago go?


It's floating in here somewhere! and i am excited to see the leaves on this one lol!


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Awesome setups. These are going to produce some beautiful leaves my man


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> It's floating in here somewhere! and i am excited to see the leaves on this one lol!



Leaves will all be gone next week. Sorry.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Leaves will all be gone next week. Sorry.


I will take the hint and go with the leaves   

haha!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I will take the hint and go with the leaves
> 
> haha!


Please do


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 9, 2020)

Got to love that setup shit I would try and get my phone to tell me when to water those lovely ladies as always thank you for your time and the best of luck in all of your endeavors


----------



## bk78 (Oct 10, 2020)

First signs of flower at day 10 since flip. Took some leaves off as well this morning.

Will be changing to flower nutrients once this reservoir is empty, once again just using base Remo nutrients grow,micro and bloom. Since I have a half bottle of kelp here still I think I’ll finish that off as well. I just hate how kelp gunks up my reservoir so much.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sunday’s are microbe days, they really enjoy Sunday’s.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2020)

Still in love with your setup your ladies look great to keep it up and as always thank you for your time and the best of luck


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2020)

The outdoor Ethos Mac couldn’t catch a break this year with weather. First frost last night, and it’s supposed to freeze every night this week with snow coming by the weekend.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 11, 2020)

Cover her at night as always thank you for your time


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 11, 2020)

Very nice outdoor leaves. Great colors very beautiful


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2020)

Supercropped all the tallest branches yesterday. The canopy Is nice and even again.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2020)

Can you rase your lights higher in your setup as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can you rase your lights higher in your setup as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your


I have another 12” of headspace yeah. Don’t think I’ll need to move them though. I’m aiming for the plants to stop about 6” from the lights.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2020)

Sounds good and yuppers I love that setup as always thank you for your time I do appreciate it give me something to look forward to best wishes to you and your


----------



## lime73 (Oct 12, 2020)

Looking good bk!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 12, 2020)

Good to see you @lime73 hope you have a great night as always thank you for your time and help


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> The outdoor Ethos Mac couldn’t catch a break this year with weather. First frost last night, and it’s supposed to freeze every night this week with snow coming by the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4711282View attachment 4711284View attachment 4711286


How long did she veg for?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 13, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> How long did she veg for?


It went outside August 9th. Had to make space in my veg room so just tossed it on my deck. Not sure how old it was to be honest. Attached pic is the day it went out.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 13, 2020)

Beast! You feed same as your others or is this one in slow cooked organics? I enjoy the show BK


----------



## bk78 (Oct 13, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Beast! You feed same as your others or is this one in slow cooked organics? I enjoy the show BK


This one is in Gaia green soil fed with Gaia green dry amendments


----------



## bk78 (Oct 14, 2020)

14 days since flip. Fucking jungle up in here

I just gave them their first half dose of bloom feed

I can see a little stress coming on from getting closer and closer to the lights but I’m not very concerned about it yet.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 14, 2020)

Happy plants


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 14, 2020)

What is your indicator of the light stress? the cupping?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 14, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> What is your indicator of the light stress? the cupping?


Cupping, serrated edges curling.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 14, 2020)

Thats a pretty level canopy!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 14, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Thats a pretty level canopy!


Thank you sir.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2020)

Here’s some before pics before I leaf strip and prune the suckers


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2020)

After strip and sucker prune


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

You left a lot more than I thought you would.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2020)

And I installed some green led strips for working during lights out.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You left a lot more than I thought you would.


Couldn’t reach the rest lol. I’m 6’4 260lbs so it’s pretty tough to be crawling around under those fucking nets.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You left a lot more than I thought you would.


It's because he really didn't want me to 'leave' quite yet  

Looking crazy BK. You grow trees.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> It's because he really didn't want me to 'leave' quite yet
> 
> Looking crazy BK. You grow trees.


Leaf me alone dude


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Leaf me alone dude


That's it. I don't know where all this hostility - stems - from.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> It's because he really didn't want me to 'leave' quite yet
> 
> Looking crazy BK. You grow trees.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 17, 2020)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4716672


There is no WE it should just say BK.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 17, 2020)

Seriously though. Good stuff.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> There is no WE it should just say BK.


Nah my shits puny next to @Renfro


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 17, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Nah my shits puny next to @Renfro


A proper gentlemen -


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> That's it. I don't know where all this hostility - stems - from.


We need to get to the root of this right now


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

Sorry to bug up you your thread @bk78


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

My jokes are a little watered down today


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> My jokes are a little watered down today


To salty....imho comedy should be organic....


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> To salty....imho comedy should be organic....


Don’t you come in here lighting me up dude


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Don’t you come in here lighting me up dude


Barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Barking up the wrong tree?


The ballz on this guy


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 17, 2020)

Everything is looking really good, 5 star job well done!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The ballz on this guy


No balls all buds


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No balls all buds


You’re chopping me off at the knees here bud


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re chopping me off at the knees here bud



Careful there, bro - someone's gonna top you someday....


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Careful there, bro - someone's gonna top you someday....


You guys sure are a pest to this thread


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You guys sure are a pest to this thread


Yeah - I'm worried BK is gonna come back with Pistils....

(really sorry BK - it go too punny to stay out of!)


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

@bk78 wants to defoliate the shit out of this thread though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re chopping me off at the knees here bud


Too early....


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> @bk78 wants to defoliate the shit out of this thread though.


Nah man. This shits golden.

thanks for the chuckles guys haha


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Too early....


That’s what SHE SAID!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s what SHE SAID!!!


To me also.....


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 17, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Nah man. *This shits* golden.
> 
> thanks for the chuckles guys haha


About a pound?

ok ok I'm done.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 18, 2020)

Didn’t want to but I raised up the lights a few more inches. They were pretty much growing into them this morning. I still have about 3-4 more inches they can go up.

But it looks like the stretch is coming to a end.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2020)

Day 20 since flip. They are about 6’ 5” now and happy as can be.

Stacking up beautifully


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 20, 2020)

How long since you flipped to 12/12?

TLDR


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Day 20 since flip. They are about 6’ 5” now and happy as can be.
> 
> Stacking up beautifully
> 
> View attachment 4720366View attachment 4720368View attachment 4720369View attachment 4720370View attachment 4720371


Looking like its going to be pretty full. Nice work


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> How long since you flipped to 12/12?
> 
> TLDR


It’s literally in the post I just posted 5 seconds ago. Stop being a lazy twat


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 20, 2020)

Ok so you’re about 2 weeks ahead of me. The pics will help me compare thanks 

I was kidding btw


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The pics will help me compare thanks


You planning a measure off?


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 20, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> You planning a measure off?


Hmmm...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Ok so you’re about 2 weeks ahead of me. The pics will help me compare thanks
> 
> I was kidding btw


Post a pic big fella


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 20, 2020)

I only veg for a month. I need buds after my last hermie.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 20, 2020)

I also think I didn’t leave enough time between potting up and switching to 12/12. I’ve given 0 nutrients and one dose of Epsom since seed.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I only veg for a month. I need buds after my last hermie. View attachment 4720383


Mine only vegged for a month too


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Mine only vegged for a month too


Why the fuck are yours 4’ tall then?


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 20, 2020)

What else can I say about mine? They’re about to hit their stretch ???


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Why the fuck are yours 4’ tall then?


They are actually 6’ 4” tall currently


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> They are actually 6’ 4” tall currently


And how much does the stand and pot take away from that?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> And how much does the stand and pot take away from that?


Dunno never measured? 

Maybe you could find the dimensions on the bucket company website?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Dunno never measured?
> 
> Maybe you could find the dimensions on the bucket company website?


So 6'5" from top of pot? (or what you call bucket)


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> They are actually 6’ 4” tall currently


You also had that in the post. Fuck I’m going to bed


----------



## J232 (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks great man, nice work.

I can relate to trying to move under a canopy, I pulled something screwing around trying to reach, shit hurt for weeks, being somewhat the same stance 6’1 and like 290 lol.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So 6'5" from top of pot? (or what you call bucket)


I walk in the room and the plants are taller then me, I’m 6’ 4”, why are you so concerned about this?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So 6'5" from top of pot? (or what you call bucket)


I can get a friend to come over and we can get full measurements from floor to pot, then pot to top of plants if it’s really needed? Please advise sir


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So 6'5" from top of pot? (or what you call bucket)


Are suggesting he’s inflating his numbers?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Are suggesting he’s inflating his numbers?


Yeah I lie all the time to impress people on the internets.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

lol no I see your scrubber on a 5gal pail and that looks pretty close to the top of the pot. Trying to figure out if it's taller than my old f&d table that I was thinking about setting back up in a bit. I'm looking for more headroom.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2020)

Just a little canopy pic for this evening.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 21, 2020)

Looking lil closer to 6ft 4.689in to me. from canopy floor to bucket top base and back left top.

I think it needs cal mag   

And I think I need to stop smokin'.

LET THERE BE TREES !


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2020)

Bout 3-4 pounds


----------



## bk78 (Oct 22, 2020)

Some pics of the stacking. Should turn into nice spears by the looks of things


----------



## crownroyal (Oct 23, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Some pics of the stacking. Should turn into nice spears by the looks of things
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722306
> ...


Hey bk what’s your temps and humidity at


----------



## bk78 (Oct 23, 2020)

crownroyal said:


> Hey bk what’s your temps and humidity at


28C 60%RH


----------



## crownroyal (Oct 23, 2020)

bk78 said:


> 28C 60%RH


Cool thanks do you like to keep those numbers for most of flower ?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 23, 2020)

crownroyal said:


> Cool thanks do you like to keep those numbers for most of flower ?


Yeah


----------



## Medskunk (Oct 23, 2020)

Pristine


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2020)

#caturday post


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 24, 2020)

bk78 said:


> #caturday post
> 
> View attachment 4723675


Damn...BK under the skirts and getting some love from the puss* this early in the morning. Talk about starting the weekend right.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2020)

They had some recharge for breakfast! I noticed a tiny bit of tip burn coming on so they had a nice long feed for dinner to flush out any excess salts there may be.

Other then that they seem very happy all day long.

Here’s a little video from the strip club cam


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2020)

Day 26 since flip 

Going to cut the micro nutes out of the next couple reservoir fills. Gotta lower the nitrogen levels in the plants a little. Leaves are a little dark green for my liking at this stage of flower.


----------



## evn_420 (Nov 2, 2020)

enjoyed lookin over this post, followed, im swapping my 4x8 tent over to the buckets i use the meijiu hlg 550s (like you mentioned i purchased a hlg550v2rspec in my 4x4 for same price as 2 of these) been too busy to keep up with watering so i will be installing the manifolds and i also run remo! but im a rook and curious what recharge you use (gotta look more into the benefits of it) and is it microbial mass you use sunday. ive also setup a small room with meijius theyre great! appreciate the knowledge, and inspiration


----------



## Sabre4:20 (Nov 3, 2020)

Beautiful. My goals


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 3, 2020)

Lovin'the show @bk78 keep doing what you are doing as always thank you for your time


----------



## rollin204 (Nov 3, 2020)

how do you like these lights ? im shopping for some LED to cover 2 4x8 tables but not wanting to spend 5k to do it LOL averaging more than 1 gram per watt im assuming judging by those sexy ladies ?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry everyone for the lack of updates as I’ve been put in turtle mode and it takes a hour just to load the site up now. Plants are still kicking, just barely though 

Ill be back when I can.


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Sorry everyone for the lack of updates as I’ve been put in turtle mode and it takes a hour just to load the site up now. Plants are still kicking, just barely though
> 
> Ill be back when I can.


thought ur cat may have murdered u. Glad ur back


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2020)

Well it has been a fun ride thank you for your time and the opportunity to learn more about growing as always thank you


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hey bro, glad to see your still here and banging out nice crops. The garden looks great. Hope all is well.

I dont be around much anymore but wanted to pop by and say whats up.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2020)

38 days since flip 

day unknown of being in turtle mode.

Will update more when I can


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2020)

I'll be waiting


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2020)

Or I should say we will be waitingas always thank you for your time and the best of luck


----------



## KootenayDIY (Nov 8, 2020)

Love turtle mode! All the prep work in the beginning has paid off. Your shoots look great! Boy have they stretched!


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 8, 2020)

bk78 said:


> 38 days since flip
> 
> day unknown of being in turtle mode.
> 
> ...


If those are turtle mode I’d hate to see rabbit speed! Those are looking good!


----------



## MRphotoN (Nov 10, 2020)

hi man what you general thought about this strips would you recommend it ?


----------



## Sabre4:20 (Nov 10, 2020)

MRphotoN said:


> hi man what you general thought about this strips would you recommend it ?


They look like junk obviously with those puny 24” colas they are producing


----------



## bk78 (Nov 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> If those are turtle mode I’d hate to see rabbit speed! Those are looking good!


Plant are definitely in rabbit mode, my acct was put into turtle mode by the mods for calling out Bobby’s bullshit all the time.

Here’s some frost


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 10, 2020)

subbed in very nice colas how does the plant get so close without light burn?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 11, 2020)

42 days in so far. The leaves are taking a beating from my wall fans, that was expected though. I’ll be cutting out calmag this week, and starting to taper back my feeds as required.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 11, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Hey bro, glad to see your still here and banging out nice crops. The garden looks great. Hope all is well.
> 
> I dont be around much anymore but wanted to pop by and say whats up.


Hey dude! Sorry my acct was restricted. Hope all is good out east?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2020)

Some pre lights on frost advisory


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2020)

Well you just got to love that all that bud porn as always thank you for your time and the best wishes


----------



## FastFreddi (Nov 13, 2020)

That is simply awesome....incredible grow skills bk78....wow.
FF


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2020)

Tentative harvest date is December 16th. They normally go 70-73 days, but looking at my schedule the 16th of December is a Saturday and really the only day I have free. So that’ll be day 77 if my math is correct.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 13, 2020)

Glad you are back, shame they turtle accounts like they do. Really enjoying the show, just looking at your plants and now I am hungry. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 13, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Plant are definitely in rabbit mode, my acct was put into turtle mode by the mods for calling out Bobby’s bullshit all the time.


Welcome back!
- I thought we were all involved, or am I mistaking --- "the incident"? (music - duhn duhn DUUuuuuuhhhnn!)

Glad to see you kept yourself busy in the penalty box - Spectacular grow!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 13, 2020)

Frosty over there, your turles beats the rabbit anyday


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 13, 2020)

Fake news! The pics are fake!! 



just kidding @bk78 nice job! My scheduled harvest day is 12/25 so I won’t be too far behind ya.


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 13, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Some pre lights on frost advisory
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741377View attachment 4741378View attachment 4741379View attachment 4741380View attachment 4741381View attachment 4741382View attachment 4741383View attachment 4741384


Things are stacking like my credit card on a Black Friday sale


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Fake news! The pics are fake!!
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding @bk78 nice job! My scheduled harvest day is 12/25 so I won’t be too far behind ya.



Reported to Sunni so you get turtle mode.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 13, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Reported to Sunni so you get turtle mode.


Quick question what are you sprinkling all over your buds to get them so white?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Quick question what are you sprinkling all over your buds to get them so white?



Crack


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 13, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Crack


Very smart. Bag appeal and it adds weight.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Very smart. Bag appeal and it adds weight.


Ensures repeat business too - 

at 3am

- with his neighbor's "Bolex" watch to trade 'cause the pawn shops are closed.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Ensures repeat business too -
> 
> at 3am
> 
> - with his neighbor's "Bolex" watch to trade 'cause the pawn shops are closed.



Well I already support China for lights so the bolex sounds right up my alley 

Got a link?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2020)

Climbed up on a ladder to check the tops out. Have some purples starting to show


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2020)

First turtle mode, and now picture ban

Suck it 2020


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 15, 2020)

bk78 said:


> First turtle mode, and now picture ban
> 
> Suck it 2020


It’s everyone....calm down.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s everyone....calm down.



No u


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey @bk78 , ability to post pics seems to have been restored. Looking forward to your update.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Climbed up on a ladder to check the tops out. Have some purples starting to show
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742362View attachment 4742363View attachment 4742364View attachment 4742365View attachment 4742366View attachment 4742367View attachment 4742368View attachment 4742369


That looks really nice! What kind is it?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That looks really nice! What kind is it?








BK’s shit show


THE GOOD,THE BAD,THE UGLY Figure I’ll start a journal for this next run. I will try to be diligent for updates but I’m a pretty busy guy with work this time of year. 4x8 flower space 8 cuts Coco/perlite 3 gallon buckets Fed Remo Nutrients base 3 part 2 650w Meijiu strips Clones came out of...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Hey @bk78 , ability to post pics seems to have been restored. Looking forward to your update.


Not much new Doug. Just donkey doinks forming up


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 15, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Not much new Doug. Just donkey doinks forming up
> 
> View attachment 4743058


Looks amazing.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2020)

oh.... and I bought myself a early Christmas present today too 

pulled the trigger on the pulse pro


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 15, 2020)

bk78 said:


> oh.... and I bought myself a early Christmas present today too
> 
> pulled the trigger on the pulse pro
> 
> View attachment 4743079


Congrats, that's an amazing looking piece of tech.


----------



## J232 (Nov 15, 2020)

bk78 said:


> oh.... and I bought myself a early Christmas present today too
> 
> pulled the trigger on the pulse pro
> 
> View attachment 4743079


Thank fuck the picture loaded when I came back, googled it and thought you bought a $1500 elastic workout suit lmao...


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2020)

J232 said:


> Thank fuck the picture loaded when I came back, googled it and thought you bought a $1500 elastic workout suit lmao...


Well that too, but don’t tell anyone Please.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2020)

I think I might attempt to put up a third layer of trellis this week. Starting to get a lil floppy in there already


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Some pre lights on frost advisory
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741377View attachment 4741378View attachment 4741379View attachment 4741380View attachment 4741381View attachment 4741382View attachment 4741383View attachment 4741384


You could enter the Olympics with those javelins.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Nov 16, 2020)

subbed for yield #'s

@bk78 are these lights automated digitally or are you running them on a mechanical timer/relay control? I think those 48B meanwell drivers can be controlled dim to off 0-10v


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2020)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> subbed for yield #'s
> 
> @bk78 are these lights automated digitally or are you running them on a mechanical timer/relay control? I think those 48B meanwell drivers can be controlled dim to off 0-10v
> 
> View attachment 4743998


My lights have the Inventronics 600’s


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Nov 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> My lights have the Inventronics 600’s
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744010


shit i didnt even know miejiu was using those lol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2020)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> shit i didnt even know miejiu was using those lol


They have been for well over a year. They use both Meanwell and these.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> They have been for well over a year. They use both Meanwell and these.


That's the same driver HLG is attaching to the 600 Rspec, they say they are more reliable than the Meanwell drivers.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> That's the same driver HLG is attaching to the 600 Rspec, they say they are more reliable than the Meanwell drivers.


HLG seen just how good the china lights were killing it I guess


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> HLG seen just how good the china lights were killing it I guess


LOL, can't argue with the results you get brother. Clearly your china lights are fully capable of growing great plants.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, can't argue with the results you get brother. Clearly your china lights are fully capable of growing great plants.


At 1/3 the cost I might add


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> At 1/3 the cost I might add


Can't dispute that. I suppose plants cannot read decals anyway, just photons. Those are Meijiu lights are they not? Do you ever get clipped for import and duty when they come to Canada?


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Nov 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> They have been for well over a year. They use both Meanwell and these.


is that inventronics driver 0-10v controllable?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Can't dispute that. I suppose plants cannot read decals anyway, just photons. Those are Meijiu lights are they not? Do you ever get clipped for import and duty when they come to Canada?


I’ve had 20 shipments over the last 2.5 years and each shipment has been about $20-$30 in customs fees.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I’ve had 20 shipments over the last 2.5 years and each shipment has been about $20-$30 in customs fees.


Amazing, that was a big concern for me. I have been dinged with brokerage fees etc when getting stuff from the US taking away all the advantages for buying there so this is great news. Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.


----------



## Topshelfruns (Nov 16, 2020)

Holy crap you have such a nice setup!!!!!! I am in awe ! Great job man your plants look super healthy


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2020)

Topshelfruns said:


> Holy crap you have such a nice setup!!!!!! I am in awe ! Great job man your plants look super healthy


Thanks dude. I put a lot of time,money and work into this room.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Thanks dude. I put a lot of time,money and work into this room.


Had to point him at your thread, it was an LED debate and he was concerned about Meijiu lights. I think you just convinced another one man.


----------



## Kushash (Nov 16, 2020)

[B]Topshelfruns[/B] said:


> *Holy crap* you have such a nice setup!!!!!! I am in awe ! Great job man your plants look super healthy


Topshelfruns. Holy crap. There is a pun in there somewhere.


----------



## Topshelfruns (Nov 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Had to point him at your thread, it was an LED debate and he was concerned about Meijiu lights. I think you just convinced another one man.


Yup im buying meijiu 180 usd 320watt light  yay


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 17, 2020)

It's looking awesome Bk it's been well done, or done well lol (thumbs)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2020)

ODIN is going to keep an eye on youas always thank you for your time and the opportunity to learn more about growing @bk78


----------



## bk78 (Nov 17, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ODIN is going to keep an eye on youView attachment 4744731as always thank you for your time and the opportunity to learn more about growing @bk78


Sabre and Maze have my perimeter covered


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2020)

Man love your cats just awesome ok you get both eyesas always thank you and I'm looking forward to what you do next


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2020)

So you have your ladies covered I want to see the cat nip plant that you are growing for the kitties LoL and if you are not at least you could go get some look like they deserve it


----------



## bk78 (Nov 17, 2020)

They don’t care for the nip, been there done that with growing cat plants.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 17, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So you have your ladies covered I want to see the cat nip plant that you are growing for the kitties LoL and if you are not at least you could go get some look like they deserve it


Monro is eye fucking you too Odin


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2020)

Well now you have zuse's attentionlol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 17, 2020)

Morning frost shots


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 17, 2020)

Tigger says call him at trimming time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks like an alpine forest in the winter as always thank you for your time and the opportunity to learn more about growing


----------



## Topshelfruns (Nov 17, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Morning frost shots
> 
> View attachment 4744769View attachment 4744770View attachment 4744771View attachment 4744772View attachment 4744773View attachment 4744774View attachment 4744775View attachment 4744776


Holy smokes!!! Great looking bud shots man! Your buds look so frosty!!!! 
It sucks that i wont try any 


Doug Dawson said:


> Tigger says call him at trimming time.
> View attachment 4744777


Tigger is a G 
GO geronimo GO!


----------



## J232 (Nov 17, 2020)

Very nice work man.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Nov 17, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Morning frost shots
> 
> View attachment 4744769View attachment 4744770View attachment 4744771View attachment 4744772View attachment 4744773View attachment 4744774View attachment 4744775View attachment 4744776


killing it


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2020)

Nugs


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 18, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Nugs
> 
> View attachment 4746079View attachment 4746080View attachment 4746081


Wow almost time to flush


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Wow almost time to flush


Reported for trolling. Enjoy your month of turtle mode sucka!!


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 18, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Reported for trolling. Enjoy your month of turtle mode sucka!!


Who’s trolling? I thought flushing got rid of all the bad stuff and makes your weed taste so smooooth. At least that’s what the guy at work was telling me today


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 18, 2020)

bk78 said:


> oh.... and I bought myself a early Christmas present today too
> 
> pulled the trigger on the pulse pro
> 
> View attachment 4743079


I just grabbed an Apogee and then this comes out. FML. Nice buy. PAR, spectrum, CO2 and the other goodies. Nice. Review it once you get it man!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> I just grabbed an Apogee and then this comes out. FML. Nice buy. PAR, spectrum, CO2 and the other goodies. Nice. Review it once you get it man!


I will borrow my buddies mq 500 and test it up against that.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> I just grabbed an Apogee and then this comes out. FML. Nice buy. PAR, spectrum, CO2 and the other goodies. Nice. Review it once you get it man!


I spoke with the rep at pulse at length before I pulled the trigger. They told me it’s the exact sensor as the apogee uses, we will see I guess when it arrives in January. I did get my free pulse one yesterday though already


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2020)

So how many lights is that or is it one unit @bk78


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 18, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Well I already support China for lights so the bolex sounds right up my alley
> 
> Got a link?


Here's a Rolex that meets your standards.








Golf Ball New Dial Style Sport Metal Watch


Golf Ball New Dial Style Sport Metal Watch PRODUCT DESCRIPTION Unisex silver-tone high quality analog watch. The watch casing measures approx



www.ecrater.com


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Here's a Rolex that meets your standards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered 

thx


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So how many lights is that or is it one unit @bk78


I have 2 sir


----------



## Geneiac (Nov 18, 2020)

Killer grow @bk78 !! I've got about 5 grows under my belt and I've never had plants that stretch as much as yours did, which is clearly and integral part of your strategy. You've clearly demonstrated the potential of coupling canopy management through super cropping and a strain that has a large stretch. Any ideas as to other strains that would be amenable to such a strategy?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2020)

Hay @bk78 hortibloom just sent me this let me know what you think


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2020)

Hit her up at [email protected]


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 19, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I spoke with the rep at pulse at length before I pulled the trigger. They told me it’s the exact sensor as the apogee uses, we will see I guess when it arrives in January. I did get my free pulse one yesterday though already
> 
> View attachment 4746119


I'm interested in that spectrum analysis that's in the new version. That's quite the upgrade from just a regular Apogee MQ-500, and when you couple in the other monitoring parameters, dammit.. it's a steal of a deal really.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2020)

Day 51

Trucking along still. Another few more weeks they should really bulk up. The terps are unreal so far, I can smell it pretty bad outside my house regardless of the size of my scrubber.


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Day 51
> 
> Trucking along still. Another few more weeks they should really bulk up. The terps are unreal so far, I can smell it pretty bad outside my house regardless of the size of my scrubber.
> 
> View attachment 4747727View attachment 4747728View attachment 4747729View attachment 4747730View attachment 4747731


killer!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 21, 2020)

Some purps


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey @bk78 do you use that Dripclean constantly? Or just occasionally?
I started running it as my drippers would salt up over time. Put it in my res at the 0.4ml/L rate. Seems to work fantastic. No more clogged drippers.
I run it all the time.... wondering if you do to or if a guy can get away with occasionally? Like how do you employ yours?

I heard if you don't use it and then throw it in you'll get a salt release and fry your plants..


----------



## bk78 (Nov 21, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Hey @bk78 do you use that Dripclean constantly? Or just occasionally?
> I started running it as my drippers would salt up over time. Put it in my res at the 0.4ml/L rate. Seems to work fantastic. No more clogged drippers.
> I run it all the time.... wondering if you do to or if a guy can get away with occasionally? Like how do you employ yours?
> 
> I heard if you don't use it and then throw it in you'll get a salt release and fry your plants..


I’ve been using it since I flipped to flower at 1ml/10L mixed directly into my reservoir daily.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 21, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Day 51
> 
> Trucking along still. Another few more weeks they should really bulk up. The terps are unreal so far, I can smell it pretty bad outside my house regardless of the size of my scrubber.
> 
> View attachment 4747727View attachment 4747728View attachment 4747729View attachment 4747730View attachment 4747731


Whats the center to center spacing on those bars? 8 inches or so? The light bars I'm taking about.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 21, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Whats the center to center spacing on those bars? 8 inches or so? The light bars I'm taking about.


Look who graced the shit house grow, the shit house feels so blessed with your presence.

And to answer your question, from centre to centre is 15.25cm


----------



## bk78 (Nov 21, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Hey @bk78 do you use that Dripclean constantly? Or just occasionally?
> I started running it as my drippers would salt up over time. Put it in my res at the 0.4ml/L rate. Seems to work fantastic. No more clogged drippers.
> I run it all the time.... wondering if you do to or if a guy can get away with occasionally? Like how do you employ yours?
> 
> I heard if you don't use it and then throw it in you'll get a salt release and fry your plants..


Any reason you are using 4X the amount suggested to use?


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 21, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Look who graced the shit house grow, the shit house feels so blessed with your presence.


I just cant deny it anymore, you are killing it. I want one. I fucking hate LED........


----------



## bk78 (Nov 21, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> I just cant deny it anymore, you are killing it. I want one. I fucking hate LED........


You're welcome in my shit house any day bro


----------



## bk78 (Nov 21, 2020)

My favourite part of the grow is when the chunkage starts, the nugs start looking angry


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 21, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Any reason you are using 4X the amount suggested to use?


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 0.4ml/Gallon.


----------



## grotbags (Nov 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> oh.... and I bought myself a early Christmas present today too
> 
> pulled the trigger on the pulse pro
> 
> View attachment 4743079


first off congrats on a killer run, room, lights, buckets....nice.

have you any more info on the pulse pro like what range in nm are they targetting for their par sensor and what range in nm for their spectograph?. love me a gadget and was thinking of ordering one, it looks amazing for what it does at the price they are targeting.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2020)

grotbags said:


> first off congrats on a killer run, room, lights, buckets....nice.
> 
> have you any more info on the pulse pro like what range in nm are they targetting for their par sensor and what range in nm for their spectograph?. love me a gadget and was thinking of ordering one, it looks amazing for what it does at the price they are targeting.


Thanks for the kind words. Your best bet would be to email pulse and ask them those questions, as not much info released on them yet. The guy at pulse did tell me it’s the same sensor used in the apogee mq 500 so that that with a grain of salt I guess. What I do know is I’m fucking loving the free pulse one I received.


----------



## grotbags (Nov 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Your best bet would be to email pulse and ask them those questions, as not much info released on them yet. The guy at pulse did tell me it’s the same sensor used in the apogee mq 500 so that that with a grain of salt I guess. What I do know is I’m fucking loving the free pulse one I received.


yer i seen that you get a free pulse one when you preorder a pro, its a good deal. gona mail them and pick their brains.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2020)

grotbags said:


> yer i seen that you get a free pulse one when you preorder a pro, its a good deal. gona mail them and pick their brains.


Hey man, if you get anymore info can you post it here please


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2020)

Some nuggage and frost shots.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Some nuggage and frost shots.
> 
> View attachment 4749010View attachment 4749011View attachment 4749012View attachment 4749013View attachment 4749014View attachment 4749015View attachment 4749016View attachment 4749017


Looking good man I’m drooling over here!!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2020)

Still playing around with this pulse. It’s pretty fucking cool though and I can’t wait to get the pro in January.

I just pulled it out of the room and mounted it in a different location and you can see where the light dropped off and the VPD spiked due to my room doors both being opened up.

You can see every time my room doors are open.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Some nuggage and frost shots.
> 
> View attachment 4749010View attachment 4749011View attachment 4749012View attachment 4749013View attachment 4749014View attachment 4749015View attachment 4749016View attachment 4749017


Holy crap. Look at those trichs stacking on the fan leaf edges. Incredible. Your trim is going to make some crazy strong edibles or oil.


----------



## 2klude (Nov 24, 2020)

Really enjoyed reading this journal and looking forward to updates... thank you for sharing.

I'm in the process of setting up a new room and was set on my lighting plans until I saw this thread. I'm seriously considering making the switch from DE 1k's to these lights.

Did you order directly off the website or did you deal with a rep? May I ask how much was total price of one of these in CAN dollars with shipping/duty/tax all in?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 24, 2020)

2klude said:


> Really enjoyed reading this journal and looking forward to updates... thank you for sharing.
> 
> I'm in the process of setting up a new room and was set on my lighting plans until I saw this thread. I'm seriously considering making the switch from DE 1k's to these lights.
> 
> Did you order directly off the website or did you deal with a rep? May I ask how much was total price of one of these in CAN dollars with shipping/duty/tax all in?


i dealt with Rita Fang through Facebook. Total price shipped to my door was $1250usd for 2 units,with a $20 duty charge I believe.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 24, 2020)

Day 55 frost advisory


----------



## linderstein (Nov 24, 2020)

bk78 said:


> * THE GOOD,THE BAD,THE UGLY*
> 
> 
> Figure I’ll start a journal for this next run. I will try to be diligent for updates but I’m a pretty busy guy with work this time of year.
> ...


nice build ! 3000k + 660 or 3500k + 660nm ?


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 24, 2020)

bk78 said:


> My favourite part of the grow is when the chunkage starts, the nugs start looking angry
> 
> View attachment 4748430View attachment 4748432


why do all your leaves have heat stress????


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 24, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> why do all your leaves have heat stress????


Thats not heat stress.

Thats yeet stress, frost taco for the dinafem/auto growers


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 25, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> why do these nugs defy gravity, ive never seen them stand on their own when that big, is this a close up??????????


Strong roots, strong stems. It's what happens when you grow a healthy plant. There are also trellis nets.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> why do all your leaves have heat stress????



Do you think it could be from being 4”-6” away from my lights?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2020)

linderstein said:


> nice build ! 3000k + 660 or 3500k + 660nm ?


3500k + 660


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 25, 2020)

That's not winter coming --- bk just decided to grow outdoors.
Spectacular grow bk - serious frost show!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> That's not winter coming --- bk just decided to grow outdoors.
> Spectacular grow bk - serious frost show!
> 
> View attachment 4751498



That’s literally what my spruce looks like out my front window right now. Winter blows


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 25, 2020)

bk78 said:


> That’s literally what my spruce looks like out my front window right now. Winter blows


Yuck! Snow and I keep a respectful distance from each other.
Winter here just means a thicker wetsuit and less people.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Yuck! Snow and I keep a respectful distance from each other.
> Winter here just means a thicker wetsuit and less people.


‘’Here it means snow on the ground from October until May


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

Speaking of winter. Looks like rime ice


----------



## Redrum (Nov 25, 2020)

@bk78 May I ask about the top of pot height and you being 6'4" .. Would you do it again or modify and start lower to the ground? You obviously pulled it off nicely and crawling around lower can be more painful than struggling to get a birds eye on things. Enjoyed every update thanx.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2020)

Redrum said:


> @bk78 May I ask about the top of pot height and you being 6'4" .. Would you do it again or modify and start lower to the ground? You obviously pulled it off nicely and crawling around lower can be more painful than struggling to get a birds eye on things. Enjoyed every update thanx.



These pots are like 3” taller then any regular pot, not sure what you mean?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2020)

Redrum said:


> @bk78 May I ask about the top of pot height and you being 6'4" .. Would you do it again or modify and start lower to the ground? You obviously pulled it off nicely and crawling around lower can be more painful than struggling to get a birds eye on things. Enjoyed every update thanx.


If I were to use a flood table it would work out to being the same height. Still not sure what you mean though. Grow trees, not shrubs!


----------



## Redrum (Nov 25, 2020)

My apologies for not being clear. I was talking about floor to top of pot height. Lower pots vs higher pots creating more or less work.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 25, 2020)

Redrum said:


> @bk78 May I ask about the top of pot height and you being 6'4" .. Would you do it again or modify and start lower to the ground? You obviously pulled it off nicely and crawling around lower can be more painful than struggling to get a birds eye on things. Enjoyed every update thanx.





bk78 said:


> These pots are like 3” taller then any regular pot, not sure what you mean?


If I may - I think Redrum was asking about your pot / plant heights in relation to how hard / easy they are to work with.
Did the tall pots make working underneath easier - and did you make working the canopy harder by doing that?

Example being that my pots are on the ground - no getting under them for me, but a bird's eye view is (too) easy.

The functionality of your pots got the gears grinding in my mind - they might start turning after lubrication with more coffee & a bowl.


----------



## grotbags (Nov 25, 2020)

@bk78 i heard back from peter at pulse grow, his resonse is as follows - 

hi, we're targeting the 400-700 nm range with the par sensor and spectrometer. We also have an NIR reading that targets the 850-1100 range. The resolution is pretty low for the spectrum analysis, we have 8 readings across the 400-700nm range, and the NIR, so 9 channels.

he never mentioned if he was using the same par sensor as apogee but to be fair i never asked...
i presume they are incorperating a seperate near infra red sensor for the 850nm - 1100nm, but it reads like it only has one sample point? so not sure how thats gona shake out...
and as i expected the spectrometer function is pretty limited, only covers the 400nm -- 700nm range with 8 sample points, so approx every 42nm. but still seems pretty good value for money really, a decent spectrometer can start at a couple of thousand dollars...


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2020)

grotbags said:


> @bk78 i heard back from peter at pulse grow, his resonse is as follows -
> 
> hi, we're targeting the 400-700 nm range with the par sensor and spectrometer. We also have an NIR reading that targets the 850-1100 range. The resolution is pretty low for the spectrum analysis, we have 8 readings across the 400-700nm range, and the NIR, so 9 channels.
> 
> ...



That option is the least of my concern anyways so I’m still pretty happy with my purchase at this point.


----------



## grotbags (Nov 25, 2020)

bk78 said:


> That option is the least of my concern anyways so I’m still pretty happy with my purchase at this point.


yer you should be its a sweet bit of tech. 
im still going to order one, ill put the free pulse one in the veg room and the pulse pro in the flower room.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2020)

grotbags said:


> yer you should be its a sweet bit of tech.
> im still going to order one, ill put the free pulse one in the veg room and the pulse pro in the flower room.


That’s exactly where my pulse one will be going once the pro comes in.


----------



## crownroyal (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey BK do you flush just before you chop? If so just straight ro water without Phing / or ro phed to the correct ph or do you use a flushing agent I’m getting close to harvesting I’m on day 70 in coco and I’m not sure what I should do lol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

crownroyal said:


> Hey BK do you flush just before you chop? If so just straight ro water without Phing / or ro phed to the correct ph or do you use a flushing agent I’m getting close to harvesting I’m on day 70 in coco and I’m not sure what I should do lol


I’ll be tapering down my feeds to roughly 1/4 strength starting my next reservoir fill and continue feeding that right up until I chop in about 3 weeks.


----------



## crownroyal (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I’ll be tapering down my feeds to roughly 1/4 strength starting my next reservoir fill and continue feeding that right up until I chop in about 3 weeks.


Thanks


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

Most branches are starting to bend more and more each day when I get home from work. Really regretting not putting up a third trellis now.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> not sure what you mean?


Pretty sure he wants to know your shoe size and if the rumors are true about shoe sizes and bananas.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Pretty sure he wants to know your shoe size and if the rumors are true about shoe sizes and bananas.


size 13, wide.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> size 13, wide.


Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 27, 2020)

bk78 said:


> size 13, wide.


.... can be swiftly placed up orifice of choice upon special "request".  

Looks like those branches only need to hold on for a little longer - nice way to welcome Winter!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> .... can be swiftly placed up orifice of choice upon special "request".
> 
> Looks like those branches only need to hold on for a little longer - nice way to welcome Winter!


2.5 more weeks, problem is this is when they really start packing on the weight lol.


----------



## FastFreddi (Nov 27, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Monro is eye fucking you too Odin
> 
> View attachment 4744756


THAT is fakn awesome ! You have some nice felines there Bk78.
FF


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> THAT is fakn awesome ! You have some nice felines there Bk78.
> FF


The 2 Sphinx are my brothers. I have the 2 bengals.


----------



## FastFreddi (Nov 27, 2020)

And of course, you are obviously a very skilled grower...simply amazing.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Nov 27, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> And of course, you are obviously a very skilled grower...simply amazing.
> FF


My male longhair Shadow...he loves his lion cuts lol.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 28, 2020)

So I started with 1/4 strength feeds as of today. That will continue until the day before I harvest.

pics of budz


----------



## J232 (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks great man, I really wanted to try out remos stuff last round, it’s on my list with jacks still. See how this flora nova goes this time.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 28, 2020)

J232 said:


> Looks great man, I really wanted to try out remos stuff last round, it’s on my list with jacks still. See how this flora nova goes this time.


This will be my last run with remo. It’s too high in N for me, I don’t even use his calmag in flower as its 3-0-0

Ill be trying out just the base CX horticulture coco a&b next run.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2020)

I got really stoned this morning on some of my last crop of ethos glue and replaced my kitchen faucet today... that was fun

The weeds are doing fine as well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 29, 2020)

I shel give you the claymorewhen the time comes I have really enjoyed your grow and the thread that came with it as always thank you for your time and the opportunity to learn more about growing


----------



## J232 (Nov 29, 2020)

bk78 said:


> This will be my last run with remo. It’s too high in N for me, I don’t even use his calmag in flower as its 3-0-0
> 
> Ill be trying out just the base CX horticulture coco a&b next run.


Be interested to see that run, CX is what Brian recommended to me when he couldn’t get maxibloom anymore. Said a lot of guys are really happy with it.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> Be interested to see that run, CX is what Brian recommended to me when he couldn’t get maxibloom anymore. Said a lot of guys are really happy with it.


I was in there last weekend. He told me he hasn’t sold any remo for over a month now. Said people are eating up the CX stuff so fuck it time for a change.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 30, 2020)

Day 61 frost shots. 

Thanks for tuning into the REAL shit show. Don’t let fake copies fool you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2020)

Now that is a beautiful site to see thank you for that @bk78 got to love looking at bud porn in the morning as always thank you for your time and the opportunity to learn more about growing


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

Gattos


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Gattos
> 
> View attachment 4757221


@a mongo frog they would beat your doggo up

facts


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 1, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Day 61 frost shots.
> 
> Thanks for tuning into the REAL shit show. Don’t let fake copies fool you.
> 
> ...


Really filling out nicely. Awesome job bud


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Really filling out nicely. Awesome job bud


Thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 1, 2020)

bk78 said:


> @a mongo frog they would beat your doggo up
> 
> facts



My dogs love cats in a major way. Its how we roll.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 4757470View attachment 4757470View attachment 4757473
> My dogs love cats in a major way. Its how we roll.


I fucking love them!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

Here’s some weedz


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 1, 2020)

Save me 18 pages of scrolling. What’s your estimated day for chopping?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Save me 18 pages of scrolling. What’s your estimated day for chopping?


#


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Save me 18 pages of scrolling. What’s your estimated day for chopping?


Scroll hoe


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Save me 18 pages of scrolling. What’s your estimated day for chopping?


Tentative day is December 12th, if it’s not done then it’ll be the 19th. The 12th will put me at 73 days.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 1, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Scroll hoe


I wasn’t even sure if you said. I didn’t want to get 18 pages later and no one even mentioned it.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> #


You think? I’m stoked to get a # bro


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> #


Didn’t realize # was a date. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

Should I start with my P/K boost now guys?


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 1, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Should I start with my P/K boost now guys?


Only if u have floppy disk 2 document


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Didn’t realize # was a date. Thanks for the insight.


That is a date......


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That is a date......


I give up

you win


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Only if u have floppy disk 2 document


Fuck


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I give up
> 
> you win


I fuck with you...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

Wrong forum guys


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I fuck with you...


Yo, that new borat was dumb as shit FYI


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Yo, that new borat was dumb as shit FYI


Didn't see it yet. I thought it'd be stupid.


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 1, 2020)

ali g in da house


----------



## DutchMisterx (Dec 2, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Do you think it could be from being 4”-6” away from my lights?


Damn thats close! Do u use co2? i am curies to the PAR levels
it is going to be a sick harvest that is for sure!


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey canadian bro ! Nice work here ...i have the same setup. Amazing how big the plants get in 3 gals ehh?


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 2, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Should I start with my P/K boost now guys?


Calmag


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> Hey canadian bro ! Nice work here ...i have the same setup. Amazing how big the plants get in 3 gals ehh?


Sweet man. Any pics?


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 2, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Sweet man. Any pics?


Got 6 goin at about day 7 flower in the 4x4 and 3 smaller guys still veggin in the 4x2. This is my first run with the buckets really impressed so far. Wish i had more headroom Tho thats the next upgrade.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 2, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Here’s some weedz
> 
> View attachment 4757536View attachment 4757537View attachment 4757538


What kind of pruning methods did you employ on that canopy?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2020)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> What kind of pruning methods did you employ on that canopy?


Have a look through the journal bud, that’s what it’s here for. Hope that helps 

Heres Sabre wanting the tap turned on


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2020)

just picked this up to give my veg plants a boost of N when they need it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2020)

bk78 said:


> just picked this up to give my veg plants a boost of N when they need it.
> 
> View attachment 4757947


That's gonna need to be flushed....


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 2, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Should I start with my P/K boost now guys?


i dont understand why you havent started to stunt growth yet.... Shouldnt the flush start now for maximum stupidity


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2020)

Some budz shots


----------



## bk78 (Dec 3, 2020)

Day 3 of the Christmas edible advent calendar is root beer. 50mg a day, Christmas Day is a 100mg


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Day 3 of the Christmas edible advent calendar is root beer. 50mg a day, Christmas Day is a 100mg
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758611View attachment 4758612


That's a great idea! Love it!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

Frost shots


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Have a look through the journal bud, that’s what it’s here for. Hope that helps
> 
> Heres Sabre wanting the tap turned on
> 
> ...


I made that mistake myself lol...now I get hassled all day to turn the fakn taps on...fresh bowl of water?! Fuck you human, turn on the fresh...fakn cats man!
FF


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

Now this is a foxtail.

Nice frost shots BK.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Now that is funny I was just going to say not to talk shit about the bud porn that has been giving me wood for weeks now as always thank you for your time and the best of luck in all of your endeavors


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

Y’all I’m trying to eat some fucking breakfast pl


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

@sunni i know you hate this shit, but can you please sweep the trash from my j


sunni said:


> Y’all I’m trying to eat some fucking breakfast pl



I just had a banana chocolate chip muffin from McDonald’s

it was pretty tasty


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> @sunni i know you hate this shit, but can you please sweep the trash from my j
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I did 
I’m working on some oatmeal myself


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Now this is a foxtail.
> View attachment 4759465
> Nice frost shots BK.


HOT DAMN!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> Yea I did
> I’m working on some oatmeal myself


With brown sugar and real cream I hope?


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> With brown sugar and real cream I hope?


Steel cut oats Almond milk 
Banana blueberries cinnamon 
Topped with raw pumpkin seeds


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Maybe this will help you out @sunni as always thank you for your time and help


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> Steel cut oats Almond milk
> Banana blueberries cinnamon
> Topped with raw pumpkin seeds


That’s sounds way too healthy for me. Enjoy


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

Funny, all I had was 2 cups of coffee and a moment with Tigger. Have a great day everyone, loving the journal BK. Thanks for taking out the trash @sunni


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 4, 2020)

Dammit I missed something. I can feel it


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Dammit I missed something. I can feel it


Yeah. Some dude who says trichomes melt at 80 degrees came in here saying my weed is foxtailed and trash.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 4, 2020)

People that say Catch Covid.. There is only a handful of them


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Now I’m getting personal messages. Dude still hasn’t shown me his garden.
> 
> View attachment 4759503


Wow, what a piece of garbage. Some days you just want to punch someone in the face and than hold them underwater until the bubbles stop. That covid comment is disgusting. He should come to the hospital I am sitting in now, we currently have 18 active covid cases here I could introduce him to since he finds it so funny.


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Now I’m getting personal messages. Dude still hasn’t shown me his garden.
> 
> View attachment 4759503


That shit is garbage...HIS fakn ass better gone...wishing it on someone and their Family!! Last straw for that cockroach!
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 4, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> That shit is garbage...HIS fakn ass better gone...wishing it on someone and their Family!! Last straw for that cockroach!
> FF


Bk, do your thang Bro!
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> This kids like a bad case of gonorrhoea, just won’t go away.
> 
> My guess is he’s never grown weed before if he thinks my buds are foxtailed trash.
> View attachment 4759792


Keyboard warrior Bro..ain't worth the time.
FF


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> This kids like a bad case of gonorrhoea, just won’t go away.
> 
> My guess is he’s never grown weed before if he thinks my buds are foxtailed trash.
> View attachment 4759792


Nor had a friend, girl or in person conversation without being punched. Pathetic little people like that always come to the net to play tough guy. I am betting his mom just brought him a hot pocket so he was feeling brave.


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

Started with breakfast...

Ending with dinner time.

no posting pms in the forum its against the rules

Guys banned im sure he will attempt a come back.
just hit report when he does.

Im sure that will be sometime during my late night chocolate craving when reading king books in bed...


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> Started with breakfast...
> 
> Ending with dinner time.
> 
> ...


Lol, thanks Sunni, here's hoping he doesnt mess up your relaxation.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> Started with breakfast...
> 
> Ending with dinner time.
> 
> ...


What was for dinner Sunni?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Funny, all I had was 2 cups of coffee and a moment with Tigger. Have a great day everyone, loving the journal BK. Thanks for taking out the trash @sunni View attachment 4759475


Funny. I had a cat I named Tigger when I was a kid. I watched Winnie the Poo back then though, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Yeah. Some dude who says trichomes melt at 80 degrees came in here saying my weed is foxtailed and trash.


Hahaha. I see @sunni busted out her ban hammer. I guess I can take him off ignore now, lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2020)

Have you guys ever sent your dirty underwear to guys on sugar daddy .com for money?


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> What was for dinner Sunni?


Junk 
Veggie burger and fries
Than I made vegan chocolate peanut butter cookies

Iskipped lunch lol


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 4, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Have you guys ever sent your dirty underwear to guys on sugar daddy .com for money?


Really!! How much Bro?
FF


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Really!! How much Bro?
> FF


Pretty sure you can get 250 300 a pair depending on where you wipe them at.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Pretty sure you can get 250 300 a pair depending on where you wipe them at.


Are they worth more the longer you wear a pair without washing them? Asking for a friend.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Are they worth more the longer you wear a pair without washing them? Asking for a friend.


For sure yes. That i know for fact.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2020)

@sunni clean this shit up before bk gets back........... He's going to be pissed.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 4, 2020)

The one day I’m busy at work. 

At least that kept me from getting involved. 

BK has the biggest fans!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

All I haft to say is my blades are at your serviceas always thank you for your time and the very best wishes to you all @bk78


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Have you guys ever sent your dirty underwear to guys on sugar daddy .com for money?


indeed


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> indeed


Bet they only gave you $50 CAD though for yours. Mine are worth $250 US.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

K


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All I haft to say is my blades are at your serviceView attachment 4759869as always thank you for your time and the very best wishes to you all @bk78


Mine are easier to conceal These are just the assisted openers from Kershaw, other manufacurers available.

Ok sorry BK, back to your amazing grow.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Mine are easier to conceal These are just the assisted openers from Kershaw, other manufacurers available.
> View attachment 4759898
> Ok sorry BK, back to your amazing grow.



My everyday carry for the last 5 years has been the leek. Fucking love that thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

I can respect a good stealth attack but the moron is morning needs to see it coming @Doug Dawson and as always thank you for your time and have a great weekend to you all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

All right @bk78 take me away bring on the bud porn please as always thank you for your time and the opportunity to learn more about growing


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All right @bk78 take me away bring on the bud porn please as always thank you for your time and the opportunity to learn more about growing


Would you take 11k for the dog?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

I mean she can only go so faras always


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Not a chance in hell that my baby boy @a mongo frog


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> My everyday carry for the last 5 years has been the leek. Fucking love that thing.


Nice, which one? I have a number of leeks in the pic, I love the composite blade ones. With my dress pants at work I carry a Blur Tanto blade in leg pocket and Chive on belt. When I get home I have a Zero Tollerance ZT 0303 on my belt. It's too heavy for my dress clothes at 9 oz. 

@Jeffislovinlife , that's what the M4 Mark 2 is for


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2020)

Now I'm confused. Are we talking about weed, underwear, swords, knives, or dogs?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> All right @bk78 take me away bring on the bud porn please as always thank you for your time and the opportunity to learn more about growing


I’ll give you 4 pairs of dirty underwear for the dog.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Now I'm confused. Are we talking about weed, underwear, swords, knives, or dogs?


Yes


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Now I'm confused. Are we talking about weed, underwear, swords, knives, or dogs?


Do you have a LED strip light?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> strip?



I’ll strip


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I’ll give you 4 pairs of dirty underwear for the dog.


Do it @Jeffislovinlife, he's had them on for 7 days now!!! You are getting a deal!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Temptation it all to much I can not deal with this right now


----------



## Gond00s (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I’ll strip


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

So I take it that’s a no Jeff?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I’ll give you 4 pairs of dirty underwear for the dog.


I'll raise you to 5 pairs.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Temptation it all to much I can not deal with this right now


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

BIG BALLER

SHOT CALLER


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

What is a guy to do now a bidding war maybe we should see how far it goes


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'll raise you to 5 pairs.


I don't know Jeff. Hey Padawan, are your's bigger or smaller. Now you both got to strip. Just let me know when so I can get the hell out of here.


----------



## J232 (Dec 4, 2020)

6 pairs 3xl worn 2 days, my only and final offer.


----------



## Gond00s (Dec 4, 2020)

Ill put up 4 XL pairs and a Vietnamese bride.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

J232 said:


> 6 pairs 3xl worn 2 days, my only and final offer.


Now is that 2 days or 2 days after you turned them inside out calling it wash day? It matters.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> BIG BALLER
> 
> SHOT CALLER


20 Inch Blades

On the Impala


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I don't know Jeff. Hey Padawan, are your's bigger or smaller. Now you both got to strip. Just let me know when so I can get the hell out of here.


How about we compare forearms instead?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> How about we compare forearms instead?


That would get to Kaotic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok so how does this work I've heard of paypal account but I'm not sure if they will let me get paid


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

See what you fucking started @a mongo frog


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 4, 2020)

bk78 said:


> See what you fucking started @a mongo frog


sorry.......


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 4, 2020)

what a shit show


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2020)

The best shit show in town


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Still waiting for my bud porn


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Here maybe is will help  as always thank you for time and the enjoyment


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 4, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here maybe is will help View attachment 4760015 as always thank you for time and the enjoyment


Whats that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

A bud stuck in a coffee cup blow what else can it be


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 4, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Whats that


Looks like a scull coffee cup bong with a big bud sticking out of it on top of an Ipower inline fan manual.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Sorry @bk78 I'll stop going back to my corner


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2020)

Peekaboo bk78 hopefully you are having a great weekend


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Nice, which one? I have a number of leeks in the pic, I love the composite blade ones. With my dress pants at work I carry a Blur Tanto blade in leg pocket and Chive on belt. When I get home I have a Zero Tollerance ZT 0303 on my belt. It's too heavy for my dress clothes at 9 oz.
> 
> @Jeffislovinlife , that's what the M4 Mark 2 is for
> 
> View attachment 4759912


Never know when someone may need convincing to fuck off...never leaves my hip.
FF


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Peekaboo bk78 hopefully you are having a great weekend


Good morning Jeff


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Good morning Jeff
> 
> View attachment 4760294


Fuuuuuuuuuck that's nice.....
FF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2020)

Awesome thanks for sharing @bk78


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 5, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Good morning Jeff
> 
> View attachment 4760294


Are you running full wattage? Those are looking super nice!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Are you running full wattage? Those are looking super nice!


The lights have been at 650w each since the day I flipped


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

Pic of the assholes


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 5, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Pic of the assholes
> 
> View attachment 4760362
> 6k for the 2 cats with the cat tree of course.


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Pic of the assholes
> 
> View attachment 4760362


My little bitch female Tookie, lol.
she loves to steal the grandkids small lol toys and shit.
I've owned her for life, and even I can't pick her up ffs! Lol
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> My little bitch female Tookie, lol.
> she loves to steal the grandkids small lol toys and shit.
> I've owned her for life, and even I can't pick her up ffs! Lol
> FF


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

Will ship once payment hits my acct

@a mongo frog


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4760384


My two best buddies...Boobear and Louis...keep my ptsd in check and make me laugh HARD Bro.
You love animals, and that's a great damn trait to have.
Peace
FF


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 5, 2020)

Pretty sure I got banned from ur thread. I only got 1 notification this morning and it was like 4 pages back


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

I blocked you


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 5, 2020)

No wonder I am missing everything


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nah that shit happens to me always. I get a notification, then have to catch up a bunch of pages.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 5, 2020)

It's kind of cool. I'm at the part about the Kaotic forearms


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Pretty sure I got banned from ur thread. I only got 1 notification this morning and it was like 4 pages back


I never get a notification about you grinspoon thread


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

I haven’t checked on the mother of these plants in about a week. Whoopsie

I’ll get her back healthy again, take more cuts and toss her in the trash in the next couple/three weeks


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I haven’t checked on the mother of these plants in about a week. Whoopsie
> 
> I’ll get her back healthy again, take more cuts and toss her in the trash in the next couple/three weeks
> 
> View attachment 4760402


Bout a pound...
FF


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

Here’s a nug that’s been flopped over for a couple weeks now and not directly under the lights anymore.

Just caked with resin and hardening up nicely


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2020)

Good day to you all and once again love the work you do as always thank you for your time


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

Well I was in there pulling a few dead leaves and ended up breaking a small branch by accident. Early samples I guess.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

She’s already perked back up. Just need to get some food in her now


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm at the very very beginning of my expensive hobby, I have read other people's stuff and been amazed, I can honestly say I have never seen such a beautiful sweet set up, clean and fresh, monster plants, and your results, ffs amazing, this is my future, I have something to aim for, thanks @bk78


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> She’s already perked back up. Just need to get some food in her now
> 
> View attachment 4760669


They are amazingly resilient plants for sure.
FF


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I'm at the very very beginning of my expensive hobby, I have read other people's stuff and been amazed, I can honestly say I have never seen such a beautiful sweet set up, clean and fresh, monster plants, and your results, ffs amazing, this is my future, I have something to aim for, thanks @bk78


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Please do


*Imagine:* I was a ball-less turd. I probably would have thrown a tizzy fit. Woulda missed the show  

This was a good throwback I forgot about our conversations of beautiful leaves


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> *Imagine:* I was a ball-less turd. I probably would have thrown a tizzy fit. Woulda missed the show
> 
> This was a good throwback I forgot about our conversations of beautiful leaves


I just went back to look at the early pics, found that gem lol.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I just went back to look at the early pics, found that gem lol.


A much needed laugh this morning haha I enjoyed it


----------



## Topshelfruns (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Well I was in there pulling a few dead leaves and ended up breaking a small branch by accident. Early samples I guess.
> 
> View attachment 4760658View attachment 4760659View attachment 4760660View attachment 4760661


Super stoked! Your nugs look great! Im gonna be waiting on the smoke report  you must love life having such a big garden.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Some budz shots
> 
> View attachment 4758271View attachment 4758272View attachment 4758273View attachment 4758274


You're rocking with these leds man. Ive seen a lot of foxtailing under LEDs but these look great.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> You're rocking with these leds man. Ive seen a lot of foxtailing under LEDs but these look great.


Huh? I rarely see fox tailing under LED?


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Huh? I rarely see fox tailing under LED?


Based on pics here on riu and ig growers it appears the majority foxtail under led. The minority of picture posts I've seen on the board and elsewhere seem be not foxtailed. I'm sure this has more to do with sample size when I'm browser than anything else if you're saying it's not the norm


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> Based on pics here on riu and ig growers it appears the majority foxtail under led. The minority of picture posts I've seen on the board and elsewhere seem be not foxtailed. I'm sure this has more to do with sample size when I'm browser than anything else if you're saying it's not the norm


I think you are confusing street light grows with LED grows bud.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

Well I think this is going to be the norm over the next week. Another 2 broken branches when lights came on today.


----------



## Topshelfruns (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Well I think this is going to be the norm over the next week. Another 2 broken branches when lights came on today.
> 
> View attachment 4761157View attachment 4761158View attachment 4761159View attachment 4761160


I am so sorry too hear that this is happening but at least by the look of the pistols your pretty far along in flower already so smoke reports coming in!!!!!!
Love the bud shots man keep up the great work!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

Topshelfruns said:


> I am so sorry too hear that this is happening but at least by the look of the pistols your pretty far along in flower already so smoke reports coming in!!!!!!
> Love the bud shots man keep up the great work!


Oh they are damn near ready, and it’s my fault for not putting up the third trellis.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Oh they are damn near ready


You said the 19th? 9th?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> You said the 19th? 9th?


I said the 12th, will be 73 days


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> You said the 19th? 9th?


If they aren’t where I want them to be, then next available time I have will be the 19th


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I think you are confusing street light grows with LED grows bud.


Maybe


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

Breakfast,lunch and dinner


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

@Doug Dawson pocket dump


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

Definitely the biggest doink in the room


----------



## Brettman (Dec 6, 2020)

I’ve seen bigger...


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> @Doug Dawson pocket dump
> 
> View attachment 4761285


Nice, that's the Lucas Burnley design. They are tough little knives, it uses the same blade steel as the Rick Hinderer Ferrite. Cool knife bud.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 6, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Definitely the biggest doink in the room
> 
> View attachment 4761292


Wow, I am hungry just looking at that. I can only have 4 plants and don't have the vertical space you do but you sure do inspire me man. Looking at your plants just makes me happy, not as happy as if they were mine, but happy nonetheless.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Wow, I am hungry just looking at that. I can only have 4 plants and don't have the vertical space you do but you sure do inspire me man. Looking at your plants just makes me happy, not as happy as if they were mine, but happy nonetheless.


Get your free medical license. 29 plants plus the legal 4.

Lyte clinic.


----------



## Killaki (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice knives guys! Check out this old MTech I've been rocking lately. This is a solid knife for what it cost me and I've owned it almost 10 years.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 6, 2020)

Lyte clinic, nice, I will check it out. Many thanks. I keep renewing my prescription since legalization and have thought about getting my medical licence. I know you like pics so here are some newbie pics for you, lol. Don't be to hard on me, this is the first time I have ever stripped down plants like this. Oddly they seemed to be quite happy afterwards. Here's hoping I didn't do too much damage.

A few days later and the canopy looks like this.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 6, 2020)

Killaki said:


> Nice knives guys! Check out this old MTech I've been rocking lately. This is a solid knife for what it cost me and I've owned it almost 10 years.


Nice, MTech make some cool knives. I bought a couple of this model as I liked the look of it but ended up giving one to my wife, it's her EDC now. I tend to buy 2 when I like them so I have the backup if she ever loses or breaks it. It's assisted open for fast deployment, I like my woman armed


----------



## Killaki (Dec 6, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Nice, MTech make some cool knives. I bought a couple of this model as I liked the look of it but ended up giving one to my wife, it's her EDC now. I tend to buy 2 when I like them so I have the backup if she ever loses or breaks it. It's assisted open for fast deployment, I like my woman armed
> View attachment 4761363


Nice! This is the assisted open I got my wife. This is the only knife she has carried for years now. 1040 surgical blade, zero issues since day one, and under $20,can't hate that lol.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2020)

Day 68 frost shots


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2020)

What you packin today @Doug Dawson


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 7, 2020)

bk78 said:


> What you packin today @Doug DawsonView attachment 4761989View attachment 4761990View attachment 4761991


Back at work, carrying light.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 7, 2020)

Well unless you count what's in my bag


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2020)

Good morning to all of you good people


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 7, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to all of you good people


Good morning Jeff, have a great day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2020)

So who in here can fix a fucking oversized man cold feel like shit


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2020)

You got the Rona bro.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2020)

No tested negative


----------



## myke (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## myke (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi. I wondering if you could help. Trying to find this sacredseed guy. I see he’s on Instagram but I don’t do IR. Is there a website or email that I can see what he has and how much. Thanks much.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2020)

myke said:


> Hi. I wondering if you could help. Trying to find this sacredseed guy. I see he’s on Instagram but I don’t do IR. Is there a website or email that I can see what he has and how much. Thanks much.


The real Canada seeds carries his gear.


----------



## myke (Dec 7, 2020)

bk78 said:


> The real Canada seeds carries his gear.


Thank you very much. However when I google it I get a black screen that says search? Sorry to bother you


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2020)

myke said:


> Thank you very much. However when I google it I get a black screen that says search? Sorry to bother you


Oh wow it’s shut down by the looks of it. I just checked a couple weeks ago and it was up.


----------



## myke (Dec 7, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Oh wow it’s shut down by the looks of it. I just checked a couple weeks ago and it was up.


Just my luck. Thanks for your time.


----------



## J232 (Dec 7, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Oh wow it’s shut down by the looks of it. I just checked a couple weeks ago and it was up.


Hes up, had a fight with domain owner so he moved shop. Canadaseedz, see the pic for link. Update your bookmarks!


----------



## myke (Dec 7, 2020)

J232 said:


> Hes up, had a fight with domain owner so he moved shop. Canadaseedz, see the pic for link. Update your bookmarks!
> 
> View attachment 4762205


Ok. So it’s canadaseeds.Ca/. I think. Seems to work. Thank you very much


----------



## myke (Dec 7, 2020)

Crap don’t see fruity pebbles 
This guy is cash by mail? 
Seams odd. But I guess if it works why change it. 
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2020)

myke said:


> Crap don’t see fruity pebbles
> This guy is cash by mail?
> Seams odd. But I guess if it works why change it.
> Thanks for your help guys.


Fruity pebbles hasn’t been available in almost 2 years, and likely never will be again.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2020)

myke said:


> Crap don’t see fruity pebbles
> This guy is cash by mail?
> Seams odd. But I guess if it works why change it.
> Thanks for your help guys.


Sorry I meant to say frosted fruit cake hasn’t been available. Frosted fruit cake is a cross of fruity pebbles and wedding cake. He has a few fruity pebbles crosses available I see. FPOG is fruity pebbles.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey @bk78 , you do any bow shooting?


----------



## myke (Dec 7, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Sorry I meant to say frosted fruit cake hasn’t been available. Frosted fruit cake is a cross of fruity pebbles and wedding cake. He has a few fruity pebbles crosses available I see. FPOG is fruity pebbles.


Ok yes. Thanks


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Hey @bk78 , you do any bow shooting?



I hunt at Costco’s meat department


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 7, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I hunt at Costco’s meat department


LOL. I have a shooting range out behind my cottage so I was curious.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2020)

Welcome to bk’s floppy shit house.

Shits falling down everywhere, can’t wait for this to be done.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 8, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Welcome to bk’s floppy shit house.
> 
> Shits falling down everywhere, can’t wait for this to be done.
> 
> View attachment 4763551View attachment 4763552View attachment 4763553View attachment 4763554


Jesus brother, you give us something to shoot for. Well except for all the foxtailing, lol. Sorry, that crazy guy is still making me laugh.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Jesus brother, you give us something to shoot for. Well except for all the foxtailing, lol. Sorry, that crazy guy is still making me laugh.



They are called pistils. Anyone who’s grown FPOG before know they blast pistils non stop even when ripe, they just don’t stop unfortunately.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 8, 2020)

bk78 said:


> They are called pistils. Anyone who’s grown FPOG before know they blast pistils non stop even when ripe, they just don’t stop unfortunately.


LOL, I think they look amazing. I was just laughing at the crazy guy that hit your thread, he was a special kind of stupid. Nothing to do with those gorgeous plants. I wish for mine to look that good when their time comes.


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 8, 2020)

D


bk78 said:


> Welcome to bk’s floppy shit house.
> 
> Shits falling down everywhere, can’t wait for this to be done.
> 
> View attachment 4763551View attachment 4763552View attachment 4763553View attachment 4763554


Dense fruit there.


----------



## Killaki (Dec 8, 2020)

bk78 said:


> They are called pistils. Anyone who’s grown FPOG before know they blast pistils non stop even when ripe, they just don’t stop unfortunately.


Damn dude pour me a bowl! Would love to have that shit for breakfast! Haha


----------



## myke (Dec 8, 2020)

So whats your guess at completion date?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 8, 2020)

I want to know what is next for BK now that he has mastered growing?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2020)

myke said:


> So whats your guess at completion date?


Coming down Saturday.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I want to know what is next for BK now that he has mastered growing?
> View attachment 4763590


Vacation time for a couple months. Next run will be relentless genetics #1 stunna and stankasaurus from thug pug


----------



## J232 (Dec 8, 2020)

Haha... just checking in on the floppy shit house, looks good!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 8, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Vacation time for a couple months. Next run will be relentless genetics #1 stunna and stankasaurus from thug pug


Well earned. Clearly that took a ton of work. I am shooting for a break come summer when I can spend time at my cottage. Stankasaurus, lol, that should be interesting. Already looking forward to Shit Show 2.0


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Well earned. Clearly that took a ton of work. I am shooting for a break come summer when I can spend time at my cottage. Stankasaurus, lol, that should be interesting. Already looking forward to Shit Show 2.0


Here’s the cut of the stankasaurus that Buddy just huntEd that I’ll be running.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2020)

Good morning to you @bk78 have a great day


----------



## crownroyal (Dec 9, 2020)

Now that it’s getting close to harvest time what’s your drying process cut and hang in 60c and 60rh for 7 to 14 days and jar when the little stems snap? Not in half but make a little crack sound ? What’s your go to method how many’s days? Methods of checking proper doneness


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2020)

crownroyal said:


> Now that it’s getting close to harvest time what’s your drying process cut and hang in 60c and 60rh for 7 to 14 days and jar when the little stems snap? Not in half but make a little crack sound ? What’s your go to method how many’s days? Methods of checking proper doneness


‘Yup chop and hang until small buds snap.


----------



## crownroyal (Dec 9, 2020)

Oh okay so the small bud stems not the stem itself ? So just give the small buds a twist ? Until you hear a pop


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning to you @bk78 have a great day


Good morning Jeff.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2020)

What we packin today @Doug Dawson?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2020)

Have not made up my mind


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2020)

Maybe I should go old school as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> What we packin today @Doug Dawson?
> 
> View attachment 4763920View attachment 4763921View attachment 4763922


Good morning, it's a Spyderco day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2020)

What is up @bk78


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 9, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Good morning, it's a Spyderco day.
> View attachment 4763933


Your weed in the background looks like it's reveggin


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2020)

Fox tailed,trash,mids pics


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Fox tailed,trash,mids pics


Amazing and frosty buds. If those are mids than sign me up brother.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 9, 2020)

Tigger says you are at one with nature.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2020)

HES CHONKY


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> HES CHONKY


Yeah, those orange Tabbees. He is at one with his food dish


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Fox tailed,trash,mids pics


Should have flushed


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yeah, those orange Tabbees. He is at one with his food dish


Mine was fat too. She was like 20 pounds. I saw a 30 pounder once. That was a funny sight. The poor thing could hardly more.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Mine was fat too. She was like 20 pounds. I saw a 30 pounder once. That was a funny sight. The poor thing could hardly more.


Yeah, my last cat was almost 25 lbs and still moved around ok. He almost hit 22 yrs old when he died. I cant seem to get everyone else in the house to stop feeding him, he has them trained well.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Mine was fat too. She was like 20 pounds. I saw a 30 pounder once. That was a funny sight. The poor thing could hardly more.


Trash diodes


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 10, 2020)

It's a custom Leek day, have a good one.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2020)

Custom kizer Gemini day.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2020)

These will be probably the last photos y’all will see these alive. Saturday is going to be a busy day in my house.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 10, 2020)

bk78 said:


> These will be probably the last photos y’all will see these alive. Saturday is going to be a busy day in my house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764756View attachment 4764757View attachment 4764758View attachment 4764759View attachment 4764760View attachment 4764761


Been a fun ride.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 10, 2020)

bk78 said:


> These will be probably the last photos y’all will see these alive. Saturday is going to be a busy day in my house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764756View attachment 4764757View attachment 4764758View attachment 4764759View attachment 4764760View attachment 4764761


2 more weeks  

Are you trimming solo? Or you have some help?


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice & crispy


----------



## J232 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Are you trimming solo? Or you have some help?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> 2 more weeks
> 
> Are you trimming solo? Or you have some help?


Solo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2020)

Good morning to you allas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2020)

Saturday night afterwards bk get done


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Dec 10, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Solo


Good luck with that. Can't remember, did you defoliate?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2020)

SnoopyDoo said:


> Good luck with that. Can't remember, did you defoliate?


Ain’t my first rodeo


----------



## J232 (Dec 10, 2020)

It’s a nice cut, the bud leaf ratio looks nice, enjoy the day!


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 10, 2020)

I hear chopping down with a sword stresses it out and makes the thc go up! @Jeffislovinlife is that how you chop yours? By sword?


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Dec 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I hear chopping down with a sword stresses it out and makes the thc go up! @Jeffislovinlife is that how you chop yours? By sword?


I use a scythe myself. Adds 5% THC.


----------



## Killaki (Dec 10, 2020)

SnoopyDoo said:


> I use a scythe myself. Adds 5% THC.


How did you reach that conclusion? Did you test your theory? If so what was your process?


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Dec 10, 2020)

Killaki said:


> How did you reach that conclusion? Did you test your theory? If so what was your process?


I used the good old smoke test.....


----------



## Puffnduff (Dec 10, 2020)

Bk 
I love your set up. The buckets, lights & your layout.
I just have a question how happy are you with the bucket system that you’re using? I also have a floor drain that I was looking to utilize for my Drain to waste. I’m looking to simplify my system and save time not tending to the plants as often. Other than the obvious things.

again I love your grow set up you did an amazing job and those ladies look beautiful.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2020)

It all depends on the the angle of your swing @Wattzzup


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 10, 2020)

Some Led test numbers. If you guys need some money just let me know.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2020)

And the sword


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 10, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the sword


Yea ill buy your sword. How much? Stop taking my kindness for weakness please.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 10, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It all depends on the the angle of your swing @Wattzzup


You should probably chop like that solo. Multiple people swinging swords in a closed space is not advised.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2020)

Your kindness is welcome but your money is no good


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2020)

SnoopyDoo said:


> Good luck with that. Can't remember, did you defoliate?


Well......


Puffnduff said:


> Bk
> I love your set up. The buckets, lights & your layout.
> I just have a question how happy are you with the bucket system that you’re using? I also have a floor drain that I was looking to utilize for my Drain to waste. I’m looking to simplify my system and save time not tending to the plants as often. Other than the obvious things.
> 
> again I love your grow set up you did an amazing job and those ladies look beautiful.



Love the buckets. Made my life a lot easier not even seeing a single drop of run off this whole run.

I plant to upgrade to the newest 5 gallon buckets for the next run.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wait until you guys see the moose dinks my new LED will produce.

Stay tuned.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2020)

Here’s one of those branches that broke off a few days ago. Still not dry, so no samples yet unfortunately.


----------



## J232 (Dec 10, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Wait until you guys see the moose dinks my new LED will produce.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> View attachment 4765311View attachment 4765312


Haha moose dinks, hows it look, for $50 it looks pretty good for what it’s needed for.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2020)

J232 said:


> Haha moose dinks, hows it look, for $50 it looks pretty good for what it’s needed for.


Should be perfect for my application


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2020)

Poor girls just sitting in the dark waiting to die tomorrow


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

Couldn’t resist taking a couple last pics before I kill them off.


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Dec 12, 2020)

That's not an HLG, you'll be lucky to get baby doinks.... 



bk78 said:


> Wait until you guys see the moose dinks my new LED will produce.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> View attachment 4765311


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 12, 2020)

It's turned out nice,
well done!


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Dec 12, 2020)

Amazing. NIce lights are those Gavita Pros 1700s? LOL 



bk78 said:


> Couldn’t resist taking a couple last pics before I kill them off.
> 
> View attachment 4766348View attachment 4766349View attachment 4766351View attachment 4766352View attachment 4766353


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 12, 2020)

SnoopyDoo said:


> That's not an HLG, you'll be lucky to get baby doinks....


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

SnoopyDoo said:


> That's not an HLG, you'll be lucky to get baby doinks....


Go troll elsewhere, keep your diarrhea away from my journal


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4766562View attachment 4766563



Looks amazing, rest in pieces lovely plants. Your deaths will not be in vein.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> It's turned out nice,
> well done!


Thanks dude


----------



## J232 (Dec 12, 2020)

Congratulations on a job well done, looking forward to seeing the next run!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Thanks dude


Since you in great mood, is it possible I can barrow 1 fixture? I need next week. Will only have for 63-65 days. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Since you in great mood, is it possible I can barrow 1 fixture? I need next week. Will only have for 63-65 days. Thanks in advance!


I gotchu bro

want me to ship the 1 fixture?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice bud!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I gotchu bro
> 
> want me to ship the 1 fixture?
> 
> View attachment 4766593


No the strip light 8 bar. And ill ship you the 600 QB shit light. 1of them. Or both fuck it.........


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I gotchu bro
> 
> want me to ship the 1 fixture?
> 
> View attachment 4766593


hey @bk78 is the conversion rate 1.3 watts Canadian to 1.0 watts United States? i always forget.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

Dry temps and RH locked in. Should be a nice slow dry.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> No the strip light 8 bar. And ill ship you the 600 QB shit light. 1of them. Or both fuck it.........


dude, you gotta flush longer than that.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

Wait!

I was supposed to flush?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

Is that when I see plants with dead leaves at the end of a run?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

Did you pee in them?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

I’ll be trimming all the fluff and larf off and fresh freezing it to make some live rosin next weekend. Sorry everyone won’t be able to give a accurate gram per watt yield.

too bad, so sad 

but fire rosin is more important to me than impressing internet peoples


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you pee in them?


In veg I shit on them for a p/k boost


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> In veg I shit on them for a p/k boost


Directly on the budz for max absorption I hope. Kinda helps with the “stank” of the bud too


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Directly on the budz for max absorption I hope. Kinda helps with the “stank” of the bud too


No buds in veg you noob


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> No buds in veg you noob


I didn’t see veg


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> In veg I shit on them for a p/k boost


Pee in veg poo in flower....... everyone knows that.....


----------



## Brettman (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Pee in veg poo in flower....... everyone knows that.....


I did not know that... That’s why I love this site, always learning something new


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I gotchu bro
> 
> want me to ship the 1 fixture?
> 
> View attachment 4766593


im not the best but ill come do your floors then?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I gotchu bro
> 
> want me to ship the 1 fixture?
> 
> View attachment 4766593


you need a gate?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I gotchu bro
> 
> want me to ship the 1 fixture?
> 
> View attachment 4766593


Ok ill treat you to a game of golf then!!!


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Dec 12, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I’ll be trimming all the fluff and larf off and fresh freezing it to make some live rosin next weekend. Sorry everyone won’t be able to give a accurate gram per watt yield.
> 
> too bad, so sad
> 
> but fire rosin is more important to me than impressing internet peoples


We're still impressed.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Dec 12, 2020)

Awesome grow @bk78 ! Very impressive buds of course, but what I'm more interested about and more impressed about is the overall health of your leaves, aside from the burned tips (which I haven't seen a hydroponic grow without those, they must be kind of hard to avoid) the leaves look healthy and without brown or copper spots or any other sign of deficiency that I can see from the pictures. Really cool man.


----------



## zeem (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi BK!

Amazing! Thanks for the full show!
(and the extra effort to share it)
Was there a link to the particular model lights of used in the thread?
I read all pages and may have missed it. What was the source? Alibaba?
I caught that they were 3500k + 660nm, inventronics driver...
And maybe hope for Rita to help me. 

Is the featured LED light in you grow configured in the same "mode" for the full run? No wavelength changes at photoperiod change?

Generally speaking If there is a good thread to learn about the latest LED technology that is available now, then please share that link.

Thx!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 13, 2020)

zeem said:


> Hi BK!
> 
> Amazing! Thanks for the full show!
> (and the extra effort to share it)
> ...


Answered in the quote. Thanks for following along.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 13, 2020)

Couple bags of fresh frozen headed to my extract dude.


----------



## DutchMisterx (Dec 13, 2020)

Love the grow!

How mutch time does it cost you to trim the intire crop? I sit with 4 people and is still takes 2 working days in about the same size room. I have 5 plants.

Did you use co2 in this grow? i have read the initire grow journal but i could not find the awnser.

I orderd myself 2 geekbest pro 630watt fixture's


Currently growing under 1100watt of COB's in a 5 by 5. Going to get a 4 by 8 after this grow.


----------



## SourDeezz (Dec 13, 2020)

Any reason you went with 3500k over the 3000k?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 13, 2020)

SourDeezz said:


> Any reason you went with 3500k over the 3000k?


Best all around spectrum imo. I’ve flowered with 4000k,3000k, mixed 3000/4000 and 3500


Just my preference


----------



## SourDeezz (Dec 13, 2020)

Fair enough, did you happen to read my DM by any chance?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2020)

Drying conditions are still perfect. I had to dig out my inkbird temp and humidity controller and add a heater and humidifier 

temps were dipping to 14 Celsius, so I added a heater and that killed my RH

we are steady at 15C/58-60RH

Drying up nice.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2020)

Washed up the popcorn today and into the freeze dryer. Squish it tomorrow


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 16, 2020)

First bit of live rosin fresh off the press.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey Bk, whats good man? hope all is well.

Had a question for you, i notice you arent using the floraflex setup currently, im considering buying the 8 pot kit, wondering why you chose to move away from it? 

I like those buckets on legs that you`re using now, you still doing automated top feed? 

Thanks and best of luck bro


----------



## bk78 (Dec 16, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Hey Bk, whats good man? hope all is well.
> 
> Had a question for you, i notice you arent using the floraflex setup currently, im considering buying the 8 pot kit, wondering why you chose to move away from it?
> 
> ...


The floraflex is great for small SOG grows, I prefer trees personally. I never had time to get my irrigation set up before plants had to flower so will be doing that over the Christmas holidays.

Happy holidays buddy


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> The floraflex is great for small SOG grows, I prefer trees personally. I never had time to get my irrigation set up before plants had to flower so will be doing that over the Christmas holidays.
> 
> Happy holidays buddy


That is one of the concerns i had when looking at the kits. The biggest pots they offer seem to be 8". while i have no doubt i can grow decent sized plants in those pots, they really don't seem to be made for bigger plants. 

i seen some bigger square buckets on another site and apparently the floraflex caps fit the top perfectly, so that might be another option.

Trying to decide which method i want to grow with next, might just say fk it and put the aeroponics back together again.

Happy holidays bud


----------



## bk78 (Dec 16, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> That is one of the concerns i had when looking at the kits. The biggest pots they offer seem to be 8". while i have no doubt i can grow decent sized plants in those pots, they really don't seem to be made for bigger plants.
> 
> i seen some bigger square buckets on another site and apparently the floraflex caps fit the top perfectly, so that might be another option.
> 
> ...


I did a run a couple years ago with 3 gallon square pots, and the floraflex caps fit perfect.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 16, 2020)

3g square pots would prob do the trick. My plants are seldom bigger than that. 

where did you buy those pots? local or online? 

only square pots ive found so far, are all on US sites.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 16, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> 3g square pots would prob do the trick. My plants are seldom bigger than that.
> 
> where did you buy those pots? local or online?
> 
> only square pots ive found so far, are all on US sites.


All 3 of my local shops I go to carry them.


----------



## J232 (Dec 16, 2020)

Indoorgrowingcanada dot com sells flora flex, the bucket company and square buckets. Ain’t going to lie, I pondered coco again after this last failed startup.


----------



## J232 (Dec 16, 2020)

And those extracts look fire, merry Xmas to you!


----------



## 2klude (Dec 17, 2020)

J232 said:


> Indoorgrowingcanada dot com sells flora flex, the bucket company and square buckets. Ain’t going to lie, I pondered coco again after this last failed startup.


What type of system are you growing in now? I tried to look for your journal but your profile is private. I went from a RDWC setup and overall was happy but when I switch to Coco is was a game change for my quality of life lol.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 17, 2020)

2klude said:


> What type of system are you growing in now? I tried to look for your journal but your profile is private. I went from a RDWC setup and overall was happy but when I switch to Coco is was a game change for my quality of life lol.


Um. You're posting in his journal right now. You have to read through the pages. Beginning, page 1.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2020)

2klude said:


> What type of system are you growing in now? I tried to look for your journal but your profile is private. I went from a RDWC setup and overall was happy but when I switch to Coco is was a game change for my quality of life lol.


I grow in 2.5 gallon coco buckets.


This is my journal, have a browse


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2020)

Just some drying pics.


----------



## 2klude (Dec 17, 2020)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Um. You're posting in his journal right now. You have to read through the pages. Beginning, page 1.





bk78 said:


> I grow in 2.5 gallon coco buckets.
> 
> This is my journal, have a browse


My question was directed to J232... that's why I quoted his comment in my post above. His profile is set to private to I couldn't ask him in PM or find his journal.


----------



## J232 (Dec 17, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Just some drying pics.
> 
> View attachment 4770755View attachment 4770756View attachment 4770757View attachment 4770758View attachment 4770759View attachment 4770760View attachment 4770761View attachment 4770762View attachment 4770763View attachment 4770764


Looking good buddy! 2K, I will pm you a link.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 17, 2020)

2klude said:


> My question was directed to J232... that's why I quoted his comment in my post above. His profile is set to private to I couldn't ask him in PM or find his journal.


Haha. I thought you were stoned and couldn't find the journal you were posting in. Never mind, I was the incredibly baked one. My apologies.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 19, 2020)

Blazing on a little frosted fruit cake live rosin

This stuff turned out just fire.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

As always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends and when is the next show @bk78


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> As always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends and when is the next show @bk78


‘’Next show starts mid January. Have a few things to do in the room.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

We will be waiting


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

@bk78 you showed a new light the other day and I was wondering what else you need to run it I'm new to led lights and love to learn more about that as always thank you for your time


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @bk78 you showed a new light the other day and I was wondering what else you need to run it I'm new to led lights and love to learn more about that as always thank you for your time



That was just a 80w light for the clone room.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 20, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Wait you started it


  
9 years and less than 1000 posts. I love socks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

So is it plug and play or do you need to wire it in as always thank you for your time


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So is it plug and play or do you need to wire it in as always thank you for your time



Yeah. It’s just a little light that’ll cover pretty much a 2x2 area.


----------



## Sabre4:20 (Dec 20, 2020)

@bk78 you must have really hurt this chaps little feelings. I just checked out his journals and looks like he needs to work on his skills a lot compared to you.

nice run man, can’t wait to see the next one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

Sweet bud pornography and some good information man you just got to love the shit show thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 20, 2020)

Shake off the haters @bk78


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Shake off the haters @bk78


Shit stains like this don’t even phase me.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Shit stains like this don’t even phase me.


Jealous 

feeling or showing envy of someone or their achievements and advantages.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 20, 2020)

Your plants are dying and turning yellow. I don’t think this thread is even on your level.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 20, 2020)

Fade


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 20, 2020)

It’s called under fed......not fade.


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey man, I just wanted to say a quick Thank You to you for taking the time to post all the info you did in this journal. I learned a lot and you really have helped me make some valuable decisions about my own grow. (I went with the A8 from Meijiu.) Got it shipped here in 12 days. Hanging it today. 

Also would like to interject some positivity! Fuck the haters bro (them dudes just jelly.), like I said you have helped me immensely, take pride in that. (Thanks again.)


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Max Ehrmann said:


> Hey man, I just wanted to say a quick Thank You to you for taking the time to post all the info you did in this journal. I learned a lot and you really have helped me make some valuable decisions about my own grow. (I went with the A8 from Meijiu.) Got it shipped here in 12 days. Hanging it today.
> 
> Also would like to interject some positivity! Fuck the haters bro (them dudes just jelly.), like I said you have helped me immensely, take pride in that. (Thanks again.)


Thanks for the folllow. As for the haters they better bring more then a yellowed out 2 ounce plant to the table before they show hate.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Thanks for the folllow. As for the haters they better bring more then a yellowed out 2 ounce plant to the table before they show hate.


Maybe that was AFTER his 48 hours of darkness.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 20, 2020)

Keep working on that “fade”. 9 years here and your plants are still that yellow? Wow  Troll less and read more


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 20, 2020)

I've only been on RIU for a couple months and I'm always blown away by how much animosity can come from a community that grows cannabis. Go smoke a bone dude and chill the fuck out. You seem like a seriously miserable person to know in real life.

Thanks @bk78 for documenting your grow the way you do. Really helps steer me in a good direction seeing what experienced growers are up to. Also very nice puffco peak. I love mine and can't wait to try my own rosin out of it someday


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

Getting tired of the child @sunni can you please do something as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

Well after that I think it is time to smoke a joint as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 20, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well after that I think it is time to smoke a joint View attachment 4773365as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you


Do you have a dog?


----------



## Kushash (Dec 20, 2020)

LOL!
Can't you guys wait until she finishes her oatmeal.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2020)

Nope I don't


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Well to get this post back on track I’m starting to trim my larfy, airy trash weed.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Well to get this post back on track I’m starting to trim my larfy, airy trash weed.
> 
> View attachment 4773399View attachment 4773400


Look at that Mexican brick weed. Nice journal and grow bk.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Look at that Mexican brick weed. Nice journal and grow bk.


Thanks dude!


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 20, 2020)

Can't wait to see what your total yield of keeper bud is! Those lights look like they killed it and you did a good job.

I'm not sure what this dude is talking about airy buds but that is not the case based on your pictures they look good. maybe ol dude likes those PGR buds?




bk78 said:


> I’ll be trimming all the fluff and larf off and fresh freezing it to make some live rosin next weekend. Sorry everyone won’t be able to give a accurate gram per watt yield.
> 
> too bad, so sad
> 
> but fire rosin is more important to me than impressing internet peoples


The fluff and larf wouldn't count towards the yield anyways


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 20, 2020)

My dude is in love with you bk. Quit laying the pipe so good.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 20, 2020)

what a morning! eventful ! LMAO I might relapse on my ' no- coffee ' break after catching up


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2020)

well fuck me i cant even take the sunday before christmas off.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> well fuck me i cant even take the sunday before christmas off.


Ur hired. Raise 4 sunny


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Got some new nutes to test out for my next run. Never used dry salts before only bottles.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Frost nugget, airy, mids.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 20, 2020)

Where did that guy go?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Where did that guy go?


I already forget his screen name. That’s how much I cared about him.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Had my local clone guy just drop me off a 1/2 of dried and cured stankasaurus from thug pug. 

This will be one of the cuts next in the room.


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Where did that guy go?


Off the into abyss of discourage user feature


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Had my local clone guy just drop me off a 1/2 of dried and cured stankasaurus from thug pug.
> 
> This will be one of the cuts next in the room.
> 
> View attachment 4773674View attachment 4773675View attachment 4773676View attachment 4773677View attachment 4773678


Can I get a cut? Is that bud from the cut you will be running?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Can I get a cut? Is that bud from the cut you will be running?


Sorry bro

You’re a yankee, and I’m Canadian

it just can’t be


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> You’re a yankee, and I’m Canadian


Im a jew.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Im a jew.


I am German, Nice to meet you.


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Brettman (Dec 20, 2020)

That bud looks incredible.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 21, 2020)

Yay!!! Fun times at my house this holiday season. On the bright side it’s the shortest day of the year today, so the daylight will gradually increase day by day.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 21, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Yay!!! Fun times at my house this holiday season. On the bright side it’s the shortest day of the year today, so the daylight will gradually increase day by day.
> 
> View attachment 4774240
> View attachment 4774241


Are you aloud to watch football?


----------



## Angus Hung (Dec 21, 2020)

That shit show turned out pretty great. those hangers have some serious neck meat. 
great job.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 22, 2020)

It. Just. Won’t. Stop.

Finish 1 pan, 15 more waiting.

This is the part I start to get real lazy and my hash bin piles up faster then my jar bin


----------



## Angus Hung (Dec 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Sorry bro
> 
> You’re a yankee, and I’m Canadian
> 
> it just can’t be


I live in canada. whats a guy got to do to get a cut of that stankasauras you've got?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> It. Just. Won’t. Stop.
> 
> Finish 1 pan, 15 more waiting.
> 
> ...


That's an amazing problem to have, you're gonna need a much bigger smell proof bag bud.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 22, 2020)

Have a nice scissor hash ball I’ll be smoking for lunch


----------



## bk78 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4775372View attachment 4775373


2 more weeks  

sorry couldn’t help myself


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2020)

My next bud has been spotted be there shortly as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 22, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My next bud has been spotted be there shortly View attachment 4775380as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


I have so many questions


----------



## bk78 (Dec 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I have so many questions


Just walk away dude


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Just walk away dude


Was his weed naughty?

@Jeffislovinlife whips and chains guy eh?

wtf are those chains hooked to?

Soooo many more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 22, 2020)

O please @bk78 can I


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 22, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My next bud has been spotted be there shortly View attachment 4775380as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


LOL, it's Spawn of Indica.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 22, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O please @bk78 can I


You really want to? Thats disgusting!!!!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 22, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> You really want to? Thats disgusting!!!!!!!!


agree


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> agree


I mean I'm down if its going to be double ended and our cheeks touch!!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 23, 2020)

Morning coffee burp of all the keeper colas

sending another pound to be squished into regular rosin today as I already have my keeper live rosin.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 23, 2020)

So 36 ounces of top shelf



1 pound headed to get squished



Probably 1/2-3/4 pound made from the fresh frozen into live rosin




And what’s left to trim and jar



So with that conclusion, I am well into the 5 pound range off 1300 watts.


----------



## Angus Hung (Dec 23, 2020)

5 lbs off of 1300 watts is wicked good man. You nailed that like a split hog.
the product looks top shelf. I look forward to seeing your next round.


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Dec 23, 2020)

Welll done sir. Thanks for the bud porn...


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Dec 23, 2020)

Holy shit bro...that's an amazing yield! Again thanx for the shared knowledge.

Just getting ready to put mine into flower using the 650 watt A8. Got a recommendation for how far from the canopy I should hang it? I use a little 300 watt QB to veg them and it stays about 18-24 inches from the canopy. Think that would be an o.k distance to start them off at?

I know it has a dimmer, but I don't plan on dimming the light unless I absolutely have to. No sense buying 650 watts to only use less that that imo. 

I hung the light and fired it up last night and WOW is that a lot of light spread out over the whole 4x4 space! As soon as I plugged it in my wife said, "Oh the plants are gonna love it!" lol I think she's right. My goal is bout a pound...lol

Runs a little hotter that I thought, so I had to use a couple clip fans on the driver and upgrade my exhaust. Man that Meanwell driver gets pretty hot.. hope that's normal.

Anyways, keep up the good work!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 23, 2020)

Max Ehrmann said:


> Holy shit bro...that's an amazing yield! Again thanx for the shared knowledge.
> 
> Just getting ready to put mine into flower using the 650 watt A8. Got a recommendation for how far from the canopy I should hang it? I use a little 300 watt QB to veg them and it stays about 18-24 inches from the canopy. Think that would be an o.k distance to start them off at?
> 
> ...



The A8 has almost a 1000 less diodes then my lights, so you'd have to buy or rent a par meter to get your numbers man, sorry


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Dec 23, 2020)

bk78 said:


> The A8 has almost a 1000 less diodes then my lights, so you'd have to buy or rent a par meter to get your numbers man, sorry


Its all good idk about a par meter. Ill just watch them closely and let the plants tell me. If I fry a few, it wont kill me.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 23, 2020)

Max Ehrmann said:


> Its all good idk about a par meter. Ill just watch them closely and let the plants tell me. If I fry a few, it wont kill me.


You should be good at 10”-12”


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 23, 2020)

Wife's Christmas gifts!!!! Happy holidays you simps!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 23, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Wife's Christmas gifts!!!! Happy holidays you simps!!!!


I bought myself the 12V dewalt 3/8 impact for Christmas, because I’m poor and couldn’t afford the new milwalk


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 23, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I bought myself the 12V dewalt 3/8 impact for Christmas, because I’m poor and couldn’t afford the new milwalk


I bought milualk Impact for her. It was on sale for 99.00 the compressor i bought for her was also 99.00. The beanie i got her was 15.00. 
Get me the 36 top shelf I will buy you milwaukee drill and deposit rest in you account. Looks fire!!!! Super frosty and smells dank!!!!!!


----------



## 2com (Dec 23, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> No the strip light 8 bar. And ill ship you the 600 QB shit light. 1of them. Or both fuck it.........


Don't like?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 23, 2020)

I was joking of course!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 23, 2020)

2com said:


> Don't like?


No i didn't like the QB's. Love the 8 bar strip lights though. They look so interesting. I want one yes. I want to try all lighting setups. Im almost there. Bar strips and I'm all fought up I believe.


----------



## 2com (Dec 23, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> No i didn't like the QB's. Love the 8 bar strip lights though. They look so interesting. I want one yes. I want to try all lighting setups. Im almost there. Bar strips and I'm all fought up I believe.


Which 8 bar strip light(s)?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 23, 2020)

2com said:


> Which 8 bar strip light(s)?


I really like the ones in this thread a lot. Are you making them strip lights with reds?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 23, 2020)

bk78 said:


> The A8 has almost a 1000 less diodes then my lights


I gots mine with the far red rear end package. shit is tight, bro. lol.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone. Have a great day

I’m just getting things prepped to put the roast in the slow cooker for the day.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 25, 2020)

See you in 8 hours 



as always, thanks for your time.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 25, 2020)

bk78 said:


> See you in 8 hours
> 
> View attachment 4777543
> 
> as always, thanks for your time.


Jeff is that you?!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 25, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Jeff is that you?!!?!?!?!?!?!


No! Ittsa me


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 25, 2020)

bk78 said:


> No! Ittsa me
> 
> View attachment 4777546


Dope cat. Almost human like!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas bud, hope its a good one for you.


----------



## ypbiscuit (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas Bk78! Bad ass grow , best wishes


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 25, 2020)

bk78 said:


> See you in 8 hours
> 
> View attachment 4777543
> 
> as always, thanks for your time.


Super spreader event?


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Dec 27, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Super spreader event?


Count me in.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 30, 2020)

10 day dry

8 days in jars

smoking and tasting excellent


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 30, 2020)

Where is jeff at? JEFF YOU GOOD?!?!?!!??!?! HOWS THE DOG DOING?


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 30, 2020)

@Jeffislovinlife 

hello hello


----------



## bk78 (Dec 30, 2020)

@Jeffislovinlife sup buddy


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 30, 2020)

will the real @Jeffislovinlife please stand up


----------



## bk78 (Dec 30, 2020)

I bet he was trolling and got slapped with turtle mode


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2020)

Yesare my skills needed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2020)

ok what is turtle mode @bk78 as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## bk78 (Dec 30, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4782739ok what is turtle mode @bk78 as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Post the doggo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2020)

just for you bk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2020)

as always thank you for your time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2020)

Where O where did that bud get to


----------



## bk78 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where O where did that bud get to View attachment 4782915


You smoked it didn’t you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2020)

Who me I don't smoke I mmm got nothing  it was there I know it was good morning to you all and once again as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year brother, hope the new year is good to you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy happy new year's @bk78


----------



## bk78 (Jan 1, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Happy New Year brother, hope the new year is good to you.


‘’Same to you brother


----------



## bk78 (Jan 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Happy happy new year's @bk78


‘Right back at you buddy.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 1, 2021)

catching up on laundry has been canceled until further notice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2021)

It's like we are napping here do you mind great looking cats


----------



## northenled (Jan 1, 2021)

Amazing thread and amazing plants, good job man! Happy newyear!!


----------



## crownroyal (Jan 1, 2021)

Are these the lights you have bk?


----------



## bk78 (Jan 1, 2021)

crownroyal said:


> Are these the lights you have bk?


I couldn’t tell you 100% without a actual link to look at.


----------



## crownroyal (Jan 1, 2021)

Check out this product on Alibaba App Meijiu ETL 650w Bar Foldable Led Grow Light, Meijiu 8 Bars High Power Full Spectrum Indoor Plant Grow Light 650w LM301B
https://m.alibaba.com/product/62524246306/Meijiu-ETL-650w-Bar-Foldable-Led.html?__sceneInfo={"type":"appDetailShare","data":{"filterKey":"7.8.2_share","cacheTime":"1800000"}}


----------



## bk78 (Jan 1, 2021)

crownroyal said:


> Check out this product on Alibaba App Meijiu ETL 650w Bar Foldable Led Grow Light, Meijiu 8 Bars High Power Full Spectrum Indoor Plant Grow Light 650w LM301B
> https://m.alibaba.com/product/62524246306/Meijiu-ETL-650w-Bar-Foldable-Led.html?__sceneInfo={"type":"appDetailShare","data":{"filterKey":"7.8.2_share","cacheTime":"1800000"}}View attachment 4784144


Yeah that’s what I have.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 8, 2021)

Still in turtle mode. New beans are soaking 

Rozay s1 and #1 stunna from relentless

catch ya in a few weeks to see if the turtle has been lifted.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Still in turtle mode. New beans are soaking
> 
> Rozay s1 and #1 stunna from relentless
> 
> ...


Any way you can speed up turtle mode a little? Posting once a week is not cool man. Not cool at all.


----------



## Puffnduff (Jan 9, 2021)

Are you using 5 gallon buckets this next round?


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 10, 2021)

subbed


----------



## bk78 (Jan 10, 2021)

Turtle post just for mongo frog 

Veg room cleaned and reset. 3 out of 4 Rozay had tap roots after 24 hours, all 4 of the stunnas had taps.

All are in solos of coco now.


----------



## ypbiscuit (Jan 10, 2021)

Very excited to see you run the relentless Rozay and #1 stunner. Just finished done Rozay R1 and Dubstep.

I’ve got 8 relentless headband x frosted cherry cookies vegging now, recently popped .

quick question, do you have a link to the 240w. QBs you are using for veg.

thanks ! 



bk78 said:


> Turtle post just for mongo frog
> 
> Veg room cleaned and reset. 3 out of 4 Rozay had tap roots after 24 hours, all 4 of the stunnas had taps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 10, 2021)

Are we back now @bk78


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are we back now @bk78


I don’t think so Mister Jeff - Must be a very strict turtle ban mode


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s ok maybe this leaves more time for experimentation for our friend Mister BK


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2021)

Anyone getting the new bk78 tattoo?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Anyone getting the new bk78 tattoo?


I was considering it but had 2 change my mind last minute... As I almost forgot I am not gay


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> As I almost forgot I am not gay


Actually its not a matter of being gay or not. It is a question of if it was life or death would you suck the hot potato?


----------



## Brettman (Jan 10, 2021)

Whoa hold up, I just got the tat... that means I’m gay now ?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Whoa hold up, I just got the tat... that means I’m gay now ?


Pics or u lyin'

Sharpie doesn't count


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 13, 2021)

Where is this fucking guy?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 13, 2021)

Sorry you are in turtle mode bud, looking forward to seeing your new run. Hope they lift your handicap soon.


----------



## highvolt (Jan 14, 2021)

what do you guys think about his light from Meijiu lighting
Meijiu 480w 4 Bars Horticulture Greenhouse Dimmable Samsung Lm301h Lm301b Full Spectrum Indoor Led Plant Grow Lamp Light Bar





it has the added

LED Light Source:
Lm301b+660+730+uv
do you think 730nw and uv are really needed in the spectrum for producing better buds ?


----------



## Brettman (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Where is this fucking guy?


He’s chained up in a dungeon


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Actually its not a matter of being gay or not. It is a question of if it was life or death would you suck the hot potato?


NO! You'd have to kill me first, lol.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> NO! You'd have to kill me first, lol.


I kinda just let the hot potato thing go. But I must say it's a weird shaped reference...


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 14, 2021)

@bk78 may not be coming back just sayin

At least before he would check in


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 14, 2021)

the shit show indeed


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It seems a lot of people on here are obsessed with dick. OK, let me oblige.
> View attachment 4796863


HAHAHA wtf man it's got veins..


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> @bk78 may not be coming back just sayin
> 
> At least before he would check in


Maybe it was his cats. They were fed up with the china gear... kidnapped him in his sleep; shipped him to china.

Have faith. He just popped all those beanz he's coming back.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Maybe it was his cats. They were fed up with the china gear... kidnapped him in his sleep; shipped him to china.


Ok quite a leap you took there


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Ok quite a leap you took there


You had 2 let me finish - Have u seen his cats?

Someone go say BK in the mirror 3 times...


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 14, 2021)

Well before he was at least checking in even during turtle mode.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 14, 2021)

if anyone has learned anything from the resurrected posts of the past...all our drama has been documented...years of coming and going


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Maybe it was his cats. They were fed up with the china gear... kidnapped him in his sleep; shipped him to china.
> 
> Have faith. He just popped all those beanz he's coming back.


I cringe every time I see someone's animals in a grow room.


----------



## J232 (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> HAHAHA wtf man it's got veins..


That pic came off the mephheads sub on Reddit, that’s the guys actual dick who made it.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

J232 said:


> That pic came off the mephheads sub on Reddit, that’s the guys actual dick who made it.


Damn son! That penis - it gets respect from me.

From one Girth Lord to Another.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 19, 2021)

Cool story bro


----------



## bk78 (Jan 19, 2021)

Typing from the turtles layer

i see this place is overrun with Mars 2x2 grows

heres the baby’s at 7 days old.

Hope y’all are doing just fucking fabulous so far this year 

I had 1 #1 stunna not pop

catch yall later


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Typing from the turtles layer
> 
> i see this place is overrun with Mars 2x2 grows
> 
> ...


Turtle power!!!

I just sent a message yesterday to admin. I asked the name of the thread be changed to “wattzzup’s shit show”. Still waiting on response 

good to see you fighting through the turtle mode.


----------



## dbz (Jan 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Typing from the turtles layer
> 
> i see this place is overrun with Mars 2x2 grows
> 
> ...


Turtle turtle
At least a lb each

@sunni Can't the turtle get it's wings back yet?
Petrie is a flyer.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2021)

dbz said:


> Turtle turtle
> At least a lb each
> 
> @sunni Can't the turtle get it's wings back yet?
> Petrie is a flyer.


not my choice wasnt my mod duty ,


----------



## bk78 (Jan 23, 2021)

Free the B


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 23, 2021)

Just come back bk. Do it for Dorothy man, there is no place like home........... We need to see more from you. Cheek shots, twerking tik toks, cooking tatter tots, trucker knots, nudes lots of nudes. Our maturity level is not where it needs to be. Some of us early 40's and having trouble acting our age.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Free the B
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804522View attachment 4804524View attachment 4804525View attachment 4804526View attachment 4804527


i swear i can see the face of the virgin mary in that first pic of your cat. lol. lookin good @bk78


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 23, 2021)

We will keep watching for you @bk78


----------



## thegreywind (Jan 23, 2021)

Caliverner said:


> Starting off strong this roots look great!!!


Exactly what I was gonna say, beautiful roots going on!


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 25, 2021)

#freebk


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 25, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> #freebk


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 25, 2021)

thegreywind said:


> Yea but have you ever grown... the Peter Pepper?View attachment 4804597


They come in circumcised and uncircumcised


----------



## highvolt (Jan 25, 2021)

wow great grow bk 
soo what ph do you like to use during bloom and what EC strength did you use for those lovely buds.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 25, 2021)

highvolt said:


> wow great grow bk
> soo what ph do you like to use during bloom and what EC strength did you use for those lovely buds.


I love socks


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Free the B
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804522View attachment 4804524View attachment 4804525View attachment 4804526View attachment 4804527


About a pound.


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## kovidkough (Jan 25, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> View attachment 4806837


that is the best


----------



## Brettman (Jan 25, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> View attachment 4807138


Well I’m glad to see BK is still alive and well.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 25, 2021)

How the fuck could someone be on turtle mode for this fucking long? Wtf?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?!??!!?!?!??!?!!?!?!??!!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!????????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!!??!?!?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!!??!?!?!!??!!?!?????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????


----------



## bk78 (Jan 25, 2021)

Just checking to see if turtles been lifted yet

no dice

Check back next week


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 26, 2021)

Trump would of got less.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Trump would of got less.


See if Biden can fix this please. This is borderline cruel punishment. If you get nothing there see about Newsome from California. something has got to fucking give here.


----------



## J232 (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome back buddy!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2021)

You comming to work today bk? You still on suspension? Anyone we can talk to?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2021)

We are still on the edge here


----------



## bk78 (Feb 1, 2021)

Just thought I’d check in

still in turtle mode, so my guess is it’s permanent at this point.

It’s been a slice everyone, I’ll check back next year

stay golden ponyboy


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just thought I’d check in
> 
> still in turtle mode, so my guess is it’s permanent at this point.
> 
> ...


Did they at least tell you why? Did it have something to do with bob I don’t even see him on here anymore


----------



## m4s73r (Feb 1, 2021)

Well thats a shame.


----------



## Severed Tongue (Feb 1, 2021)

What is turtle mode?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Feb 2, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> What is turtle mode?


Glad I wasn't the only one wondering. 

@bk78 if you're gone sorry to see you go.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 2, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> What is turtle mode?


It's kind of like detention for children who behave badly. They can still come out and play with the rest of the kids but they have to wear cement filled tennis shoes.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 2, 2021)

J232 said:


> Well at least we got an answer out of there, he’s coming up on 30 days this week. Today, tomorrow or Thursday will be 30.


Plus he will be 30 On Thursday which is day 30 of turtle!!!!


----------



## Brettman (Feb 2, 2021)

@Doug Dawson why did your other thread get closed ? lol wtf was wrong with that?

I’m actually serious though, I’ve notice quite a few threads lately getting closed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 2, 2021)

Looked like sunny had a enough and took her yardstick and Samurai chop that s***


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Still waiting View attachment 4814384#free bk78


You selling that dog yet? Would you take 3500.00? If i get it to you by Thursday?


----------



## Brettman (Feb 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looked like sunny had a enough and took her yardstick and Samurai chop that s***


But like enough of what? There was no swearing or mistreating anyone.


----------



## Puffnduff (Feb 2, 2021)

Mable is getting irrataBULL too


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 2, 2021)

Brettman said:


> But like enough of what? There was no swearing or mistreating anyone.


Like Sunni said, this is not a democracy. Apparently my thread was inappropriate. Their site, their rules. Was not trying to cause shit.


----------



## J232 (Feb 2, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Like Sunni said, this is not a democracy. Apparently my thread was inappropriate. Their site, their rules. Was not trying to cause shit.


dodged the turtle lair this time bro...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 2, 2021)

It was a por a temp at a bill Cosby joke


----------



## Puffnduff (Feb 2, 2021)

Mable is already exhausted


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 2, 2021)

Puffnduff said:


> Mable is already exhausted


That’s a good looking dog! Bulldogs are the best


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 4, 2021)

No dice?!?!?!?!? 30 days? Today? Where is he?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> No dice?!?!?!?!? 30 days? Today? Where is he?


LOL, I am not even going to ask................


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 4, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> No dice?!?!?!?!? 30 days? Today? Where is he?


Downtown Portland last I heard.


----------



## J232 (Feb 4, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> No dice?!?!?!?!? 30 days? Today? Where is he?


Prob hasn’t check back.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2021)

My donkey playing with a coyote


----------



## Angus Hung (Feb 4, 2021)

now thats a good donkey


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh shit you did update! I didn’t get a notification.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> My donkey playing with a coyote
> 
> View attachment 4816581


What an ass


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 4, 2021)

He must be so nervous to say a word.......... Saying hello the wrong way could get turtle mode.


----------



## Lockedin (Feb 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> My donkey playing with a coyote
> 
> View attachment 4816578View attachment 4816579View attachment 4816580View attachment 4816581


WB BK!  

Nice babies; now if only that coyote would get off your ass....


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2021)

Remember kids

breakfast is the most important meal of the day


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Remember kids
> 
> breakfast is the most important meal of the day
> 
> View attachment 4816959



@sunni what’s for breaky today?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @sunni what’s for breaky today?


protein shake. with banana im boring today


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Remember kids
> 
> breakfast is the most important meal of the day
> 
> View attachment 4816959


That would be my only meal of the day if that was my breakfast.


----------



## Lockedin (Feb 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Remember kids
> 
> breakfast is the most important meal of the day
> 
> View attachment 4816959


Breakfast O' Champions!
Nice start, I'm probably doing the same thing - wrapped in a tortilla.
(edit) - my future cardiologist is smiling...


----------



## dbz (Feb 5, 2021)

#freebk


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 5, 2021)

dbz said:


> #freebk


He’s free you can stop saying that now


----------



## dbz (Feb 5, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> He’s free you can stop saying that now


Im not sure that I can...it feels ingrained now.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2021)

dbz said:


> #freebk



give it a few weeks


----------



## Lockedin (Feb 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> give it a few weeks


Is that when the #freebk merch is available for purchase? (10% RIU disco?)


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Feb 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> give it a few weeks


You misspelled minutes.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2021)

So this whorled phyllotaxy pheno I got is turning out pretty neato. It’s branching off like crazy


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

#freeBK


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 4817595


You just here to post shitty memes and video clips? If so do it elsewhere

thanks


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You just here to post shitty memes and video clips? If so do it elsewhere
> 
> thanks


I thought you liked cats.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2021)

The rest 

Ive switched nutrients after using Remo for a long time. Really liking the floraflex so far.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for following along @Beehive 

see how I am not scared to post my grow 

google growers lulz

enjoy the shitshow


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thanks for following along @Beehive
> 
> see how I am not scared to post my grow
> 
> ...


Another noob laughing?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Another noob laughing?


Just another dude who’s never posted a picture but has all the advice in the world to give 

yup


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 6, 2021)

maybe laughing is how he deals with his jealousy.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 6, 2021)

Let the gamez begin


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Let the gamez begin


No games.

I’m a reformed prisoner man


----------



## dbz (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No games.
> 
> I’m a reformed prisoner man


Any prison tats?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Yup. Got my back piece finished up with a Walkman motor and guitar string.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

At first I thought this noob was bobs sock, but his grammar is too good to be him.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> At first I thought this noob was bobs sock, but his grammar is too good to be him.


Maybe he’s a big deal and don’t need the heat? Maybe he’s just here to share his wisdom? There’s a ton of “know it all’s” on here that don’t even grow.


----------



## dbz (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yup. Got my back piece finished up with a Walkman motor and guitar string.


Pics, I bet you didn't even grow that guitar string.


bk78 said:


> At first I thought this noob was bobs sock, but his grammar is too good to be him.


He actually knows electronics decently too that takes him out of that orbit.
Remember those pics of Bob's grow? Amazing.


That's a cool cat tree in the background. Looks like an actual tree.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 6, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Maybe he’s a big deal and don’t need the heat? Maybe he’s just here to share his wisdom? There’s a ton of “know it all’s” on here that don’t even grow.


Those R feds


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Ok 

this dude is just a waste of all our time. Let’s move on please

post cats or plants


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Ok
> 
> this dude is just a waste of all our time. Let’s move on please
> 
> post cats or plants


What are the genes on this Rozay? Might have missed this detail - I am lazy today and don't want 2 search


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> What are the genes on this Rozay? Might have missed this detail - I am lazy today and don't want 2 search


Here is the lineage of the Rozay and #1 Stunna


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

dbz said:


> .
> 
> 
> That's a cool cat tree in the background. Looks like an actual tree.



I have the bigger version in the family room


----------



## Killaki (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just another dude who’s never posted a picture but has all the advice in the world to give
> 
> yup


I'm pretty limited in my pictures and posts because of secrecy. But I've been growing for years and although I may not be the best grower I figure I've been through a lot of things over the years and that info may help someone. I was very paranoid at first but as time goes on I feel more comfortable posting. Just my two cents, not that anyone asked for it.


----------



## Killaki (Feb 6, 2021)

Here's a consolation cat.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2021)

Killaki said:


> I'm pretty limited in my pictures and posts because of secrecy. But I've been growing for years and although I may not be the best grower I figure I've been through a lot of things over the years and that info may help someone. I was very paranoid at first but as time goes on I feel more comfortable posting. Just my two cents, not that anyone asked for it.


Serious question because I've done it 4 times now , but have you ever keistered a 301 light bar about 11 inches to light up your tummy?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Serious question because I've done it 4 times now , but have you ever keistered a 301 light bar about 11 inches to light up your tummy?


If by tummy you mean that spot between your balls and b hole, then yes I have.


----------



## Killaki (Feb 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Serious question because I've done it 4 times now , but have you ever keistered a 301 light bar about 11 inches to light up your tummy?


Nah I'm more of a deep throater.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> If by tummy you mean that spot between your balls and b hole, then yes I have.


Did you ever get your hands on that stankasourous clone? Those bud shots you posted looked so nice!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Did you ever get your hands on that stankasourous clone? Those bud shots you posted looked so nice!


Nope. Dude had a issue at his house and had to move. Chopped all his mother’s to where I couldn’t even get a single cut. That’ll be my next run though once he gets them re established again.


----------



## Brettman (Feb 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Serious question because I've done it 4 times now , but have you ever keistered a 301 light bar about 11 inches to light up your tummy?


Only 11”? ...rookie


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Nope. Dude had a issue at his house and had to move. Chopped all his mother’s to where I couldn’t even get a single cut. That’ll be my next run though once he gets them re established again.


Is it cold at your house right now?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Is it cold at your house right now?


Dude it’s been -40 for the last week.


----------



## J232 (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dude it’s been -40 for the last week.


did you see tonight’s forecast. -50 windchill


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

J232 said:


> did you see tonight’s forecast. -50 windchill


yup. Tomorrow night will be worse they say. Pretty sure I’ll be shut down at work on Monday. Cranes don’t like -50.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Had to fire up the other light and table, was getting kinda cramped up


----------



## J232 (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> yup. Tomorrow night will be worse they say. Pretty sure I’ll be shut down at work on Monday. Cranes don’t like -50.


Hell no, that cold is too hard on any equipment. I’m on the repair side of 2 ton and under, I expect a cold busy week coming.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> yup. Tomorrow night will be worse they say. Pretty sure I’ll be shut down at work on Monday. Cranes don’t like -50.


You guys need to fucking move.... No one should live like that.


----------



## J232 (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Had to fire up the other light and table, was getting kinda cramped up
> 
> View attachment 4818007View attachment 4818008


They look great, that fat fan fucker... Any have some good smell when you rub yet?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

J232 said:


> They look great, that fat fan fucker... Any have some good smell when you rub yet?


Honestly have even checked yet. I’ve basically just fed them daily and left them be for now.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

J232 said:


> Hell no, that cold is too hard on any equipment. I’m on the repair side of 2 ton and under, I expect a cold busy week coming.


That giant wind storm 2 weeks ago took my crane all the way down the track and smashed into the other one knocking both trolleys off.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome back BK, looking forward to watching the show. Tigger is watching too, loves the cat perches.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That giant wind storm 2 weeks ago took my crane all the way down the track and smashed into the other one knocking both trolleys off.
> 
> View attachment 4818013


What is built their?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> What is built their?


we build a lot of cokers amongst many other things.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

@Beehive any pics of your grow for comparison homie?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @Beehive any pics of your grow for comparison homie?


Or partial nudes with your hand over your crotch? @Beehive !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Or partial nudes with your hand over your crotch? @Beehive !!!!!!!!!!


Most who are too embarrassed to show their grows, are also too embarrassed to show their twigs and berries as well.


----------



## Killaki (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That giant wind storm 2 weeks ago took my crane all the way down the track and smashed into the other one knocking both trolleys off.
> 
> View attachment 4818013


Fuck dude that sucks ass.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

We bow to bk78


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We bow to bk78 View attachment 4818032


For sale?

dm me price with shipping to Canada.


----------



## J232 (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That giant wind storm 2 weeks ago took my crane all the way down the track and smashed into the other one knocking both trolleys off.
> 
> View attachment 4818013


Shit, that wind was fucked.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

How big were the cranes and we love you bk but my baby boy is not for sale for any price


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How big were the cranes and we love you bk but my baby boy is not for sale for any price


40 tonne cranes sir.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 6, 2021)

Someone say crane?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> but my baby boy is not for sale for any price


You wouldn't take a stankasourous clone? A hard to find gem.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

Are they fixable


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are they fixable


They have all been repaired.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

Nope it can't be done


----------



## anomalii (Feb 6, 2021)

Somebody say cranes?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Ok serious question here people.

is this a shrimp? Or cat?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 6, 2021)

So you are building refinery equipment? That's got to be interesting. Ok so it may not be able to compare to your grow but this is my first run under the new LED setup so a few hiccups but learned some good info about distances and such under the new light. From HPS to LED sure changed things some. Should get a few smokable buds out of it anyway. Not perfect by any stretch of the imagination but not embarrassed to show it  

Sorry @a mongo frog but no partial nude pics, I had to post plants instead. One hand over the crotch would not cover enough to be considered only partially nude.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> So you are building refinery equipment? That's got to be interesting. Ok so it may not be able to compare to your grow but this is my first run under the new LED setup so a few hiccups but learned some good info about distances and such under the new light. From HPS to LED sure changed things some. Should get a few smokable buds out of it anyway. Not perfect by any stretch of the imagination but not embarrassed to show it
> 
> Sorry @a mongo frog but no partial nude pics, I had to post plants instead. One hand over the crotch would not cover enough to be considered only partially nude.


Yes we manufacture refinery stuffs, amongst other things.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yes we manufacture refinery stuffs, amongst other things.


That crane in that pic was used to build a damn out of concrete blocks. We poured them on land and they moved them into the river with those cranes.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 6, 2021)

Where do you get your seeds from? I’ve never heard of this breeder before. 
Beautiful looking plants as always! 
What helps you choose the genetics you try?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> Where do you get your seeds from? I’ve never heard of this breeder before.
> Beautiful looking plants as always!
> What helps you choose the genetics you try?


Beans came from Neptune. Check out relentless genetics on IG, that should answer your question as to why I want to grow his gear.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks bk. I’m just finishing up Canuk cookies and coco Bruce. Just started week 7


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> Thanks bk. I’m just finishing up Canuk cookies and coco Bruce. Just started week 7View attachment 4818076


Sweet


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 6, 2021)

I noticed you are in an area with extreme winters. Do you play with any outdoor strains? Anything you could recommend that would work in an area with winters that could hit by October?


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 6, 2021)

I just looked up Neptune. Wow that’s going to take a bit of time to sort through! I see they are from the USA. Any issues ordering up to Canada? I’m so reluctant ordering cross border


----------



## kovidkough (Feb 6, 2021)

looks like someone unplugged the toilet, the shit show is back on!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> I noticed you are in an area with extreme winters. Do you play with any outdoor strains? Anything you could recommend that would work in an area with winters that could hit by October?


I don’t grow mids, so I stay away from outdoor growing.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> I just looked up Neptune. Wow that’s going to take a bit of time to sort through! I see they are from the USA. Any issues ordering up to Canada? I’m so reluctant ordering cross border


No issues ever getting any seeds from the USA.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yes we manufacture refinery stuffs, amongst other things.


Were you actually born in Canada?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yup. Got my back piece finished up with a Walkman motor and guitar string.


I thought you got a tortoise?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Were you actually born in Canada?!?!?!?!!?


Yes


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

Well shit. This just happened I guess


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well shit. This just happened I guess
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818148


What are you eating for dinner tonight?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

WOWZERS!!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> What are you eating for dinner tonight?


IDK.

it’s fucking cold so I’ll more than likely do skip the dishes.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> WOWZERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 4818162


Nice man, you really are gonna grow some trees.


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 6, 2021)

@bk78 welcome back to life in the fast lane. Err..
Fast forums? Whatever.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 6, 2021)

NanoGadget said:


> @bk78 welcome back to life in the fast lane. Err..
> Fast forums? Whatever.


I was like why is this dude tagging me in a Mars hydro thread?


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I was like why is this dude tagging me in a Mars hydro thread?


Haha. I moved it. Posting high has its risks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2021)

O bk how are you doing today


----------



## bk78 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O bk how are you doing today View attachment 4818968


Just chillin on the couch with Sabre in this deep freeze


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 7, 2021)

Shit you just made me feel warm in -7 good morning any new toys for your grow


----------



## bk78 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Shit you just made me feel warm in -7 good morning any new toys for your grow


Im headed out to pick up some coco soon. I’ll post a pic lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Im headed out to pick up some coco soon. I’ll post a pic lol


Are people that live in Canada aloud to watch the super bowl that is played in the USA?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Are people that live in Canada aloud to watch the super bowl that is played in the USA?



We don’t care about your foosball

lets talk hockey please.


----------



## Killaki (Feb 7, 2021)

Good morning all. Looks like it's a pretty lazy day.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> We don’t care about your foosball
> 
> lets talk hockey please.


Are skateboard videos on your youtube recommended sometimes? Do you watch industrial videos? How its made videos? Thot tik tok videos? Whats your you tube watching routine?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just chillin on the couch with Sabre in this deep freeze
> 
> View attachment 4818969View attachment 4818970


I just learned that -40 is the same for both f and c. This is an educational thread!


----------



## J232 (Feb 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just chillin on the couch with Sabre in this deep freeze
> 
> View attachment 4818969View attachment 4818970


Hey, it’s warmer a bit east... 



I’m making bubble hash today, jugs are outside freezing now. I call this bubble season..


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> I just learned that -40 is the same for both f and c.


Wait!!!! You fucking mean its -40 fucking degrees F where bk is at?!?!?!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 7, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> I just learned that -40 is the same for both f and c. This is an educational thread!


Yeah most yanks don’t know this.


----------



## J232 (Feb 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Wait!!!! You fucking mean its -40 fucking degrees F where bk is at?!?!?!


We are use to it, it’s not that bad. I can’t say the same for the guy from India that made my subway sandwich last night, his first winter on the prairies lol... poor fucker.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 7, 2021)

J232 said:


> Hey, it’s warmer a bit east...
> 
> View attachment 4818976
> 
> I’m making bubble hash today, jugs are outside freezing now. I call this bubble season..


Perfect hash day. I should make a batch myself really.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah most yanks don’t know this.





J232 said:


> We are use to it, it’s not that bad. I can’t say the same for the guy from India that made my subway sandwich last night, his first winter on the prairies lol... poor fucker.


Whats the temp inside your guys houses? What the fuck does your garden stay at?


----------



## J232 (Feb 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Perfect hash day. I should make a batch myself really.


For sure man, I’m going to put a drain on a 26g tote and mix in that this time, drain into a bag, have a few lbs of trim from my last run and some washed outdoor bud I don’t need to smoke.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Whats the temp inside your guys houses? What the fuck does your garden stay at?



veg room is golden buddy


----------



## Killaki (Feb 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah most yanks don’t know this.


It gets pretty cold in some parts around me here in the states. Maybe that's why I knew this? Maybe I'm just a science nerd. Either way I'm intrigued by ice fishing possibilities. Do you know how thick your ice gets up there? Too thick to fish easily?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> veg room is golden buddy
> 
> View attachment 4819005


Thats perfect!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

Killaki said:


> It gets pretty cold in some parts around me here in the states. Maybe that's why I knew this? Maybe I'm just a science nerd. Either way I'm intrigued by ice fishing possibilities. Do you know how thick your ice gets up there? Too thick to fish easily?


Someone said you live in Minnesota. Do you love the weather?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Thats perfect!!!!


My flower room looks isnt quite the same since it’s shut down currently.


----------



## Killaki (Feb 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Someone said you live in Minnesota. Do you love the weather?


I don't but I wouldn't mind that weather. I've never lived somewhere warm all year round.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 7, 2021)

We stocked up for this round now


----------



## bk78 (Feb 8, 2021)

Now to figure out how to use this thing? No instructions in the box regarding the ppfd and spectrum analysis lol.

can’t figure it out on the app.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 8, 2021)

Very very cool and the best of luck in getting it to work


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 8, 2021)

That


bk78 said:


> Now to figure out how to use this thing? No instructions in the box regarding the ppfd and spectrum analysis lol.
> 
> can’t figure it out on the app.
> 
> View attachment 4820505View attachment 4820506View attachment 4820507


 Looks like an amazing piece of tech.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 8, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Are people that live in Canada aloud to watch the super bowl that is played in the USA?


They are only allowed to watch the CFL. That's where people go that can't make the NFL.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> They are only allowed to watch the CFL. That's where people go that can't make the NFL.


Look man, I’ve asked you politely once to stop posting your shitty memes,awful video clips and all around lame trash comments in my journal 

Strike 2

please refer to the only rule for the journal section pinned to the top

thanks


----------



## bk78 (Feb 9, 2021)

So I kinda have this thing figured out. More tinkering tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So I kinda have this thing figured out. More tinkering tonight when I get home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820727


I've got my eye on one of those but I may decide to build one myself. Will definitely be following to see if its worth it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> I've got my eye on one of those but I may decide to build one myself. Will definitely be following to see if its worth it.


Porn though? I watched like 4 minutes this week. You?


----------



## Killaki (Feb 9, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Porn though? I watched like 4 minutes this week. You?


Fuck dude you must be a minimalist


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 9, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Porn though? I watched like 4 minutes this week. You?


My parents locked down my internet access so none.


----------



## Killaki (Feb 9, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> My parents locked down my internet access so none.


Locked down? But you're online now...


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 9, 2021)

Killaki said:


> Locked down? But you're online now...


The blocks porn cause I blew up the data caps.

plz send nudes


----------



## Killaki (Feb 9, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> The blocks porn cause I blew up the data caps.
> 
> plz send nudes


K


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> veg room is golden buddy


How has the weather been? Still beyond cold?


----------



## Killaki (Feb 9, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> How has the weather been? Still beyond cold?


I guarantee it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2021)

Killaki said:


> I guarantee it.


Wonder where he lives exactly. Like his address and shit. Im thinking about just stopping by.


----------



## Killaki (Feb 9, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Wonder where he lives exactly. Like his address and shit. Im thinking about just stopping by.


Com'on daddy what's that addy?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 10, 2021)

So here’s my shitty old junk diodes meijiu 320 kit spectrum and ppfd

Roughly 36” above the canopy running at 320w

They just woke up and a gave them a nice healthy foliar fed breakfast.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So here’s my shitty old meijiu 320 kit spectrum and ppfd
> 
> Roughly 36” above the canopy running at 320w
> 
> ...


Looking great, sounds like you got the new device app all worked out. Looking forward to watching the new show. Have a great day BK


----------



## ISK (Feb 10, 2021)

Killaki said:


> Com'on daddy what's that addy?


Fitzgerald Alberta....just look for the igloo with vent fan coming out the side


----------



## bk78 (Feb 10, 2021)

It’s great to finally see my ambient co2 levels are looking good too at 732 ppm

Thanks to the asshole cats for breathing in my house throughout the day.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

Have a nice warm day of doing nothing

assholes

it’s warmed up a bit, it’s only -39 today.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Have a nice warm day of doing nothing
> 
> assholes
> 
> ...


Is that still -39 in Fahrenheit?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

Hay bk got his toy working


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay bk got his toy working View attachment 4822939


He looks like he’s tired of having his picture taken.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

More than likely


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Is that still -39 in Fahrenheit?


@a mongo frog os our resident meteorologist 

please await response.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> More than likely


Look at his posture. He’s like “fuck, how about this side!”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4822940


His photo shoot is over!! What a diva! I love him!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

mmmmm never


----------



## Angus Hung (Feb 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> We stocked up for this round now
> 
> View attachment 4819124


That Myko from blue sky works pretty well eh. I use the whole blue sky line, with pretty good results.


----------



## dbz (Feb 11, 2021)

1000th
Means I win something special, I think.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

dbz said:


> 1000th
> Means I win something special, I think.


One too late pal


----------



## dbz (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> One too late pal


 ÷^#&#[×[÷<$&%$[@[[email protected],#,$&÷>÷*@,#
Now I wont get the special pics.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 11, 2021)

dbz said:


> ÷^#&#[×[÷<$&%$[@[[email protected],#,$&÷>÷*@,#
> Now I wont get the special pics.


@Jeffislovinlife he wants special pics


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> That Myko from blue sky works pretty well eh. I use the whole blue sky line, with pretty good results.


Any mycos will do really. I only use it for transplants so it lasts quite awhile.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

dbz said:


> 1000th
> Means I win something special, I think.


Yup you win. I’ll send you a clump of cat litter in the mail 

dm addy


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

Angus wins the clump of litter


----------



## Angus Hung (Feb 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Any mycos will do really. I only use it for transplants so it lasts quite awhile.


I like to make a tea with it and water trays of clones, a few hours before planting them


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> I like to make a tea with it and water trays of clones, a few hours before planting them


Tea is for drinking, salts are for feeding


----------



## Angus Hung (Feb 11, 2021)

Make sure you ship with UPS, I know its a little more expensive but Ive had horrible experiences while receiving cat shit thru the mail with canada post.


----------



## Angus Hung (Feb 11, 2021)

I find myko mixed with water is easier to apply then dipping every clone, but some people like there cucumbers pickled


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> I find myko mixed with water is easier to apply then dipping every clone, but some people like there cucumbers pickled


I don’t use mycos in the cloning phase.

tap water and calmag

easy peasy


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> Make sure you ship with UPS, I know its a little more expensive but Ive had horrible experiences while receiving cat shit thru the mail with canada post.


Nah you’re getting Canada post turtle package


----------



## Angus Hung (Feb 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t use mycos in the cloning phase.
> 
> tap water and calmag
> 
> easy peasy


I use it in the planting phase. a few hours before planting, but you can fill your boot with it if you like


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> I use it in the planting phase. a few hours before planting, but you can fill your boot with it if you like


I personally like 38 minutes and 27 seconds prior to planting myself.


----------



## Angus Hung (Feb 11, 2021)

I dont have a watch, its hard to get that spec when using the sun. but if that works for you congratulation


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> I dont have a watch, its hard to get that spec when using the sun. but if that works for you congratulation


Neat


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Is that still -39 in Fahrenheit?


Yes its close. -38 and some change. The sun will be making its way through the clouds for the next 10 days. Or are they really clouds? Or is it just a hologram. Is that really the moon? Or is the moon really just a hologram?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes its close. -38 and some change. The sun will be making its way through the clouds for the next 10 days. Or are they really clouds? Or is it just a hologram. Is that really the moon? Or is the moon really just a hologram?


----------



## J232 (Feb 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes its close. -38 and some change. The sun will be making its way through the clouds for the next 10 days. Or are they really clouds? Or is it just a hologram. Is that really the moon? Or is the moon really just a hologram?


Typically the high pressure system that comes down from the arctic keeps the sky’s clear and allows for this deep freeze. The illusion is ice in front of your eyes hanging off eyelashes and anything else it can.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone do any bro science today? I haven't yet.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 12, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Anyone do any bro science today? I haven't yet.


I let a big ripper go in the veg room and it bumped my co2 levels up to 1500ppm


----------



## bk78 (Feb 12, 2021)

Took some lower fans off to make it easier to feed. They may go into the new buckets this weekend, might wait another week though too.


----------



## Sleez (Feb 13, 2021)

Just ordered that A8. But won’t be shipped til the 21st due to Chinese New Year. Bummer but still gonna use it this grow. Will be on week 5 during the switch. 42 plants in flower right now. Hoping this light kills in a 4x4 area


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

Sleez said:


> Just ordered that A8. But won’t be shipped til the 21st due to Chinese New Year. Bummer but still gonna use it this grow. Will be on week 5 during the switch. 42 plants in flower right now. Hoping this light kills in a 4x4 area


You like a 8.5 on the crazy loco scale. Bk like a 9. Nice work!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2021)

Did a little testing this morning 

at 23” I’m hitting almost 1k ppfd


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2021)

Future polyploid is my guess? Which blows because every one I’ve ever seen grow out turns into a leafy mess by the end of flowering.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Future polyploid is my guess? Which blows because every one I’ve ever seen grow out turns into a leafy mess by the end of flowering.


You are a fucking you tuber!!!! OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> You are a fucking you tuber!!!! OMG!!!!!!!


Only way to upload a video here, noob!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Only way to upload a video here, noob!


Going to need you to start making tons of you tube content. How many go pros you going to need? Lets get this motherfucker started!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Going to need you to start making tons of you tube content. How many go pros you going to need? Lets get this motherfucker started!!!!!


I’ll start a gofundme to start gathering the funds. Does china make any fake go pros?

I’ll hit up Rita fang and ask


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Only way to upload a video here, noob!


If you can ship me a stankasourous cutting ill ship you a go pro for your channel.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> If you can ship me a stankasourous cutting ill ship you a go pro for your channel.


Sorry sir that’s against the sites TOS 

Sunni can you turtle the frog please hes trying to lure me into breaking the rules.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

@bk78 do you love working your day job?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> @bk78 do you love working your day job?


I do, except when it’s -40


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I do, except when it’s -40


Someone said in another thread that you raking in 160k annually. This they work with you or something.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Someone said in another thread that you raking in 160k annually. This they work with you or something.


Please attach link.


----------



## Boston Brian (Feb 13, 2021)

id love to leave the tents in the past and move on to somthing like this.. B-E-A-UTIFUL


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

Boston Brian said:


> id love to leave the tents in the past and move on to somthing like this.. B-E-A-UTIFUL


Ok, we can be over at your house soon if you like. @bk78 is in Portland Maine right now with a few other members from this thread. Im in New Hampshire at the moment. Does 9pm sound ok?


----------



## Boston Brian (Feb 13, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Ok, we can be over at your house soon if you like. @bk78 is in Portland Maine right now with a few other members from this thread. Im in New Hampshire at the moment. Does 9pm sound ok?


Damn.. CMON DOWN TO BOSTON BABY!!! actually have a friend in maine this moment texting me to find a good dispensary up there


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 13, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Ok, we can be over at your house soon if you like. @bk78 is in Portland Maine right now with a few other members from this thread.


Mark's Showplace?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Mark's Showplace?


Place looks great. We can all meet there for lunch! Eat some crab salad or some sour duche.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2021)

I’ll never pay a single penny out of pocket to travel to the USA. Who’s booking my flight and hotel?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’ll never pay a single penny out of pocket to travel to the USA. Who’s booking my flight and hotel?


But Bidens our president now. Its different. Peace everywhere. We have Tesla.


----------



## Sleez (Feb 13, 2021)

Cant wait for that a8


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2021)

No more Canadian tire bucket holding my filter up.

We are movin on up folks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 13, 2021)

We are loving it thanks for the show


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

Some fruit cake from last run about to get smoked


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Some fruit cake from last run about to get smoked
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825951


Do you even have the Alibaba app downloaded to your phone?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2021)

Trade?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you even have the Alibaba app downloaded to your phone?


Indeed I do


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Some fruit cake from last run about to get smoked
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825951


Looks delicious, what's it taste like?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Looks delicious, what's it taste like?


Straight fruit, nothing else.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

Will be putting the plants into the strip club tomorrow, tossed my pulse in there to see what I need to get my vpd on point

yup heater and humidifier it is.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Straight fruit, nothing else.


Nice man, love the fruity strains. Cool watching you set up the new gear for your next run. Hope it all goes well for you. Stay warm.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

Got my eyes on this beauty already 

Need to find a decent mother out of these.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Got my eyes on this beauty already
> 
> Need to find a decent mother out of these.
> 
> View attachment 4826304


So will you be taking a cutting of each one?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> So will you be taking a cutting of each one?


obviously lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> obviously lol


Are you still going to Tijuana for vacation this year?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Are you still going to Tijuana for vacation this year?


Tentative trip to Spain late summer depending on how the world is then.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Are you still going to Tijuana for vacation this year?


Do you like the beastie boys?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

You’re making me become a youtube star froggo 

I’ll be like greengene in no time flat.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Do you like the beastie boys?


Id say yes. Used to lover, just haven't heard them in a while.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Id say yes. Used to lover, just haven't heard them in a while.


I suggest it’s time to download check your head


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I suggest it’s time to download check your head


I stopped giving guys head months ago bro.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> I stopped giving guys head months ago bro.


oh

my bad


----------



## Indoorpro (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey bk78 do the 3 gal drain fitting fit the 5 gal bucket?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Hey bk78 do the 3 gal drain fitting fit the 5 gal bucket?


Yes


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Hey bk78 do the 3 gal drain fitting fit the 5 gal bucket?


The 5 gals have a 4 sprayer manifold, the 3 gals only had 2 sprayers.

Other than that all the drainage fittings are the same.


----------



## Indoorpro (Feb 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The 5 gals have a 4 sprayer manifold, the 3 gals only had 2 sprayers.
> 
> Other than that all the drainage fittings are the same.


Thx you bud.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 15, 2021)

The girls put on their big girl panties this morning.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 15, 2021)

Took a rough par reading over each plant with my lights cranked full to add heat to my room and all the way up to the ceiling.

Should be good, but I’ll keep a close eye on them over the next 24 hours I may have to dim the lights a little. Should have my VPD dialled in by the end of the day as well.


----------



## dbz (Feb 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’ll never pay a single penny out of pocket to travel to the USA. Who’s booking my flight and hotel?


Will you accept travel inside a shipping container. It's convenient just pee where you are at.


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 15, 2021)

Hey @bk78 love the setup man !!! I'm from Canada as well and wondering about the adjustable poles you have for your trellis ? where do you get those and what are they called ? I Jimmy rigged something similar with adjustable paint roller handles lol but those things you got are the cats ass I would say .Thanks


----------



## bk78 (Feb 15, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Hey @bk78 love the setup man !!! I'm from Canada as well and wondering about the adjustable poles you have for your trellis ? where do you get those and what are they called ? I Jimmy rigged something similar with adjustable paint roller handles lol but those things you got are the cats ass I would say .Thanks



Task support rods

Amazon,Home Depot,Lowe’s etc....


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 15, 2021)

Awsome thanks Bud


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Task support rods
> 
> Amazon,Home Depot,Lowe’s etc....


You should get into some tight undies and pole dance on one for you tube content! You need another video like a transplant video also. I subbed and turned on notifications so please hurry that shit up.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 15, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> You should get into some tight undies and pole dance on one for you tube content! You need another video like a transplant video also. I subbed and turned on notifications so please hurry that shit up.


Thanks for the sub, bro. You’re my first.


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thanks for the sub, bro. You’re my first.


Lemme know when you make the move to onlyfans


----------



## bk78 (Feb 15, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> Lemme know when you make the move to onlyfans


Link in bio


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 15, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> Lemme know when you make the move to onlyfans


Can you kick flip? They were saying in the other thread you could.


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 15, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Can you kick flip? They were saying in the other thread you could.


Only on Wednesdays and Saturdays after Pokemon.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

Going to top them all again tonight or tomorrow, then leave them be until I flip them at the end of the month.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 16, 2021)

Sleek setup and the plants look amazing man.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Going to top them all again tonight or tomorrow, then leave them be until I flip them at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828464View attachment 4828465


Do you have a video in the works anytime soon? Fuck.....


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you have a video in the works anytime soon? Fuck.....


First one was free, you’ll have to join my only fans for more.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> First one was free, you’ll have to join my only fans for more.


Did you work at the facility today?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Did you work at the facility today?


Indeed, beautiful day as well. It’s warmed up to -20 now 

feels almost like spring.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Indeed, beautiful day as well. It’s warmed up to -20 now
> 
> feels almost like spring.


Did you work a forklift today?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Did you work a forklift today?


Haven't been on a forklift in about 2 decades, but it’s like riding a bike I’m sure right?


----------



## ISK (Feb 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Tentative trip to Spain late summer depending on how the world is then.


What part of Spain would you be going to?

I lived in Gijon Asturias for about a year, but have travel around most of Spain, including Ibiza 

hablas espanol?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

ISK said:


> What part of Spain would you be going to?
> 
> I lived in Gijon Asturias for about a year, but have travel around most of Spain, including Ibiza
> 
> hablas espanol?


Barcelona would be my main location to fly into, then go from there.


----------



## ISK (Feb 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Barcelona would be my main location to fly into, then go from there.


the north has the best food, especially in Bilbao / the Basque Country

The hash in Gijon was so fucking good and cheap.....about $3.50 CND/gram for the top shelf pollen hash, but that was 20 years ago


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

ISK said:


> the north has the best food, especially in Bilbao / the Basque Country
> 
> The hash in Gijon was so fucking good and cheap.....about $3.50 CND/gram for the top shelf pollen hash, but that was 20 years ago


‘’Sweet man thanks. I’m sure prices have risen substantially in 20 years lol.


----------



## ISK (Feb 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> ‘’Sweet man thanks. I’m sure prices have risen substantially in 20 years lol.


I doubt they have risen that much for hash as they get it from Morocco but the local grown MJ was expensive, as it wasn't overly available.

Mi amigo showed me his "large" grow-op...... I had a hard time not laughing, as all he had was a 600 watt HPS

I don't think he believed my when I told him my friend's grow-op had 33 1000 watt lights


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 16, 2021)

Who's seen Jeff and his dog today?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 16, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Who's seen Jeff and his dog today?


If that’s your dog in your avatar. I would love to see pics of him. He can fill in for Odin today


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Who's seen Jeff and his dog today?



Maybe he’s in turtle mode


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Who's seen Jeff and his dog today?



Post your steroid pup


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 16, 2021)

puppies!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 16, 2021)

Steroid cat will have to do


----------



## Rocket Soul (Feb 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Barcelona would be my main location to fly into, then go from there.


I stay in Barcelona, let me know if youre visiting.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 18, 2021)

Unfortunately no work for me today. Fucking day off on Thursday........ Sorry for the pussy shit boys. Ill be back at it tomorrow for sure, just a schedule hick up i guess.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Unfortunately no work for me today. Fucking day off on Thursday........ Sorry for the pussy shit boys. Ill be back at it tomorrow for sure, just a schedule hick up i guess.


What’s wrong with being off? I enjoy it more then working


----------



## bk78 (Feb 18, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Unfortunately no work for me today. Fucking day off on Thursday........ Sorry for the pussy shit boys. Ill be back at it tomorrow for sure, just a schedule hick up i guess.


Hope things turn around


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hope things turn around


Things turned around!!! Just got call for 250 feet of 8 foot tall chain link fence, tomorrow start. Sounds like a locker area in a hallway at a junior high school. Love you guys!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 18, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Things turned around!!! Just got call for 250 feet of 8 foot tall chain link fence, tomorrow start. Sounds like a locker area in a hallway at a junior high school. Love you guys!!!!!


Sweet dude. Hope all goes nice and smooth and you are in and out of there in lighting speed.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2021)

@bk78 can you hope I win a million dollars please?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 18, 2021)

I hope I win a million by the end of the week


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2021)

Preferably American dollars I don’t want to have to mess with exchange rates etc

but I’m not too picky


----------



## bk78 (Feb 18, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Preferably American dollars I don’t want to have to mess with exchange rates etc
> 
> but I’m not too picky


You know when you win the lotto here it’s not taxed like there. What is it 50% tax on lotto winnings there?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You know when you win the lotto here it’s not taxed like there. What is it 50% tax on lotto winnings there?


Yes it’s ~50%.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2021)

No shit 

*Winnings* from a *Canadian lottery* such as *Lotto* Max or 649 are considered to be windfalls, and windfalls are not subject to *tax*. Even *winnings* from a sweepstake or *lottery*sponsored by a charitable organization are generally *tax*-free.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2021)

That seems like it would leave the door open for a lot of shady “non profits”


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2021)

My father in law won a state lotto. 50,000 taxes paid. They paid like 25,000 in taxes in his name that year. Yeah it’s sad. But that’s how they pass it here. They sell it that the money goes to the school system, no one bats an eye


----------



## bk78 (Feb 18, 2021)

Going to strip everything except 2 nodes on each branch this weekend. Try a new approach.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lights just came on, gave them a good feed. And off to work for the day. Hope your day goes smooth @a mongo frog


----------



## bk78 (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m keeping my eyes on that back,middle plant. It was perked up yesterday, but this morning it’s droopy af. Might have to skip a couple feeds on that one. We will see how she looks when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 19, 2021)

The back middle one seems to have perked up since I fed it and left to work.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice!! Glad your back at it!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The back middle one seems to have perked up since I fed it and left to work.
> 
> View attachment 4830785


You can check your garden from fucking work?!?!?!?!?! Epic!!!!!! Fucking technology age is awesome!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 19, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> You can check your garden from fucking work?!?!?!?!?! Epic!!!!!! Fucking technology age is awesome!!!!


Welcome to 2021, boomer.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Things turned around!!! Just got call for 250 feet of 8 foot tall chain link fence, tomorrow start. Sounds like a locker area in a hallway at a junior high school. Love you guys!!!!!


How did the gig go?

Wake and bake time for me


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Feb 20, 2021)

Good mourning bk, I’ve been creeping your journal for awhile now amazing work....after about 12 years of not doing a grow I’m working on putting together some gear since growing has evolved so much. Anyways I like the bucket company system but I have not seen you use the manifolds yet? I’m trying to decide between flora flex and the bucket company. Just looking to see if you have any input on the manifolds?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> Good mourning bk, I’ve been creeping your journal for awhile now amazing work....after about 12 years of not doing a grow I’m working on putting together some gear since growing has evolved so much. Anyways I like the bucket company system but I have not seen you use the manifolds yet? I’m trying to decide between flora flex and the bucket company. Just looking to see if you have any input on the manifolds?


I have the manifolds, I enjoy hand feeding though, call me weird idk.

I’ve ran floraflex bubblers in the past for irrigation, but nothing beats spending a little time in there feeding manually in my house.


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Feb 20, 2021)

Makes sense, one more question what mix are you using for your coco/perlite? Like is it a Mother Earth premix or?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> Makes sense, one more question what mix are you using for your coco/perlite? Like is it a Mother Earth premix or?


80/20 canna coco with perlite.


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Feb 20, 2021)

Much appreciated looking forward to your grow!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> Much appreciated looking forward to your grow!


Thanks for following along.

New strain and new nutrients this run so it might be good, it might be bad or it might be ugly


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

Here’s some updated pics of the freaky little Rozay

I really don’t like polyploids, but I can’t cull it because I have nothing to replace her unfortunately


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

Morning @bk78 and grow crew! Happy Saturday! It’s time to settle in to the show updates and loving The progress of your garden already. You’ve got your method dialed. 

I’m also really loving the sharing in here. A bit of everything, Dogs, life, grows and no bullshit.
Thanks bk for the good threads!


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

I’d like to introduce my Rocky Mountain mutts, Kootenay and Clover.
Woof!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> I’d like to introduce my Rocky Mountain mutts, Kootenay and Clover.
> Woof!
> 
> View attachment 4831779


Happy puppers


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

I’ve never seen a stalk grow out like your freaky Rozy. Looks like liquorice! Do they bud weirdly?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> I’ve never seen a stalk grow out like your freaky Rozy. Looks like liquorice! Do they bud weirdly?


Yes. Not favourable at all unfortunately.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> I’ve never seen a stalk grow out like your freaky Rozy. Looks like liquorice! Do they bud weirdly?


They grow like 6 leaves out of every node, I’m hoping if I keep u on removing some of those leaves per node it won’t be complete leafy garbo


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

The lateral branches look normal, do they continue that way? 
Looks like it’s quite a bushy plant. I would agree, you need to have the plant concentrate it’s growth where you want it to keep it under control. And that the extra effort is worth keeping her over an empty hole in your garden.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

Super fucking healthy though. So is this a mutation in the genetics that causes this? 
I’ve seriously never seen this type of plant.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> Super fucking healthy though. So is this a mutation in the genetics that causes this?
> I’ve seriously never seen this type of plant.


First time ever getting one, main reason I hate running seed grows is gimps. Stick around for the show lol


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

I’ve got a seat for the “freaky rozy” shit show lol.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

I’ve been solely growing from seed the last 10 years and yet to grow out a freak of nature. But I guess my time might be coming.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> I’d like to introduce my Rocky Mountain mutts, Kootenay and Clover.
> Woof!
> 
> View attachment 4831779


Any chance we can buy one of them off you?


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Any chance we can buy one of them off you?


Lol. I’m kinda attached to these two.
Maybe we could work something out by the night for the wife but not the puppers. Lol


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> Lol. I’m kinda attached to these two.
> Maybe we could work something out by the night for the wife but not the puppers. Lol


Just pollen chuck them and send us all some.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2021)

Odin wants to say hi


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

Good looking pup!


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 20, 2021)

How are your bengals bk? Very cool cats! Full of energy like my jack Russell


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> I’ve been solely growing from seed the last 10 years and yet to grow out a freak of nature. But I guess my time might be coming.


You still driving that beige color pick up truck?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Puffnduff (Feb 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4832172


Your cat looks like he just ate some of your weed.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4832172


You are having ribs for dinner?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

Just dialled up my lights a little. Sitting at almost 550 ppfd now and happy, happy


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just dialled up my lights a little. Sitting at almost 550 ppfd now and happy, happy
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832764View attachment 4832765View attachment 4832766


@Rocket Soul I really don’t know much about spectrums and stuff like that. How does this graph stack up just looking at it? My lights are 3500k with added 660 osrams


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Me and Odin wants to say hi and that we love the show entertainment and information


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 21, 2021)

Plants seem to love the spectrum of those meiju’s. Looks like a great spectrum for the Emerson Effect and it shows in your last run.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @Rocket Soul I really don’t know much about spectrums and stuff like that. How does this graph stack up just looking at it? My lights are 3500k with added 660 osrams


That spectrum doesnt really look like 3500k + 660 at all. First, no spike at 660, also too little blue to look like 3500k. I count approx 11% blue, which is around 2700k. 
Dont know what to say, this looks like straight 2700k 80cri but with a bit extra far red. What meter is that and how sure are you on it?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> That spectrum doesnt really look like 3500k + 660 at all. First, no spike at 660, also too little blue to look like 3500k. I count approx 11% blue, which is around 2700k.
> Dont know what to say, this looks like straight 2700k 80cri but with a bit extra far red. What meter is that and how sure are you on it?


It’s the new pulse pro. The ppfd has been tested and is +/- 5% against the apogee, but the spectrometer has yet to be tested from a third from what I’ve seen yet. All I really wanted was the par meter out of the purchase and I’m content on that for now.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

@a mongo frog heres your next youtube series

I noticed a little tip burn this morning so I gave them a nice heavy feed at half strength nutes ph’d to 6.2.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @a mongo frog heres your next youtube series
> 
> I noticed a little tip burn this morning so I gave them a nice heavy feed at half strength nutes ph’d to 6.2.


What EC are you feeding at?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> What EC are you feeding at?


1.6


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

Poked,prodded and bent the celery stick over and tied it down.


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 21, 2021)

Man that thing is weird lookin


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Poked,prodded and bent the celery stick over and tied it down.
> 
> View attachment 4833007View attachment 4833008View attachment 4833009


I had a plant that ran into polyploidy. Nothing but a leafy mess, sorry for your loss. Mine wasn't that bad either.

Looks like you could hook up a hard drive with that ribbon. It's still impressive.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I had a plant that ran into polyploidy. Nothing but a leafy mess, sorry for your loss. Mine wasn't that bad either.
> 
> Looks like you could hook up a hard drive with that ribbon. It's still impressive.


Thanks for your concern. Any pics of said plant? Surly since you are a new grower you had of taken lots of pics of it in full bloom?


----------



## J232 (Feb 21, 2021)

I will have to see if I still have the cola from my celery stick, was a few years ago but the thing freaked me out, I couldn’t smoke it, bagged it and stuck it somewhere, looked like a big strawberry.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thanks for your concern. Any pics of said plant? Surly since you are a new grower you had of taken lots of pics of it in full bloom?





It was a minor branch from this plant, but ended up just getting trashed. It wasn't much but it was a mess.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Poked,prodded and bent the celery stick over and tied it down.
> 
> View attachment 4833007View attachment 4833008View attachment 4833009
> 
> ...


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

From my research it won’t be passed on the the cuttings.


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s some updated pics of the freaky little Rozay
> 
> I really don’t like polyploids, but I can’t cull it because I have nothing to replace her unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 4831773


Just wondering how come roots are showing above the soil was this by design or just started showing after it got bigger ......anyway very nice grow just abserving and learning ! Thank you and hopefully it's just good for u not bad or ugly!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Just wondering how come roots are showing above the soil was this by design or just started showing after it got bigger ......anyway very nice grow just abserving and learning ! Thank you and hopefully it's just good for u not bad or ugly!


 because I watered the plant at the base and it washed away the fresher coco from the transplant a week ago?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> ugly!


Well that one is definitely ugly, so we have that part right so far.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> * THE GOOD,THE BAD,THE UGLY*
> 
> 
> Figure I’ll start a journal for this next run. I will try to be diligent for updates but I’m a pretty busy guy with work this time of year.
> ...


Love the lights


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @a mongo frog heres your next youtube series
> 
> I noticed a little tip burn this morning so I gave them a nice heavy feed at half strength nutes ph’d to 6.2.


Nice video!!! You should talk next time. Come up with an intro. Something like "Hello to all my sexy gardening people from you tube!!!" You will have video sponsors in no time guaranteed.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice video!!! You should talk next time. Come up with an intro. Something like "Hello to all my sexy gardening people from you tube!!!" You will have video sponsors in no time guaranteed.


Ok. What should I wear thoug?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Ok. What should I wear thoug?


You would gain a huge following wearing a pair of jean short shorts, blue ones with the front pockets hanging out. 
For a top you go with a Pink half shirt. Super tight. And some flip flops. 
Journey the rock band baseball hat backwards.
That fit would be dope. Would also work for your only fans page.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 22, 2021)

Yea i get it honey, you want to go on a vacation and have someone watch the dogs. But I fucking want to go on vacation with the dogs. Im not trying to have vacation fun without the dogs. What?!?!?!? Fine fuck it Ill go sleep in the dog bed?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 22, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea i get it honey, you want to go on a vacation and have someone watch the dogs. But I fucking want to go on vacation with the dogs. Im not trying to have vacation fun without the dogs. What?!?!?!? Fine fuck it Ill go sleep in the dog bed?


Leave her, take the dogs

easy, peasy


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 22, 2021)

Happy wife - happy life, no?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 23, 2021)

Saturday plans 

Clean room
Clean plants up
Take cuts
Get trellis up

Let chill for a day then flip Monday morning.


----------



## Sleez (Feb 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> oh.... and I bought myself a early Christmas present today too
> 
> pulled the trigger on the pulse pro
> 
> View attachment 4743079


I hate how there’s no videos on the pulse products. Walkthroughs etc.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sleez said:


> I hate how there’s no videos on the pulse products. Walkthroughs etc.


You hang it in your room and read the data? What do you need walked through? It’s about as basic as they come.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 24, 2021)

really need to thin these bitches out. Saturday morning chore


----------



## Sleez (Feb 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You hang it in your room and read the data? What do you need walked through? It’s about as basic as they come.


Not walkthrough but just go over everything it can do.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sleez said:


> Not walkthrough but just go over everything it can do.


If you need help with yours fire me a message. I have everything worked out.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2021)

I want a baby fucking bobcat

that is all


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> really need to thin these bitches out.


Your maturity level though? Less than supposed too be?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Your maturity level though? Less than supposed too be?


Right where it should be. Thanks for your concern


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2021)

The Rozay and Stunnas are just loving life right now, until I strip them Saturday morning 

I’m getting the urge to veg a couple more weeks now to grow some trees ‍ must resist


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The Rozay and Stunnas are just loving life right now, until I strip them Saturday morning
> 
> I’m getting the urge to veg a couple more weeks now to grow some trees ‍ must resist
> 
> View attachment 4837190View attachment 4837191


Looking amazing man.


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Feb 27, 2021)

Are the green buckets your using now the 5gal instead of 3gal?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> Are the green buckets your using now the 5gal instead of 3gal?


Yeah


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

A few before lollipop pics.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Took it a little easy on them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Loving the show bk thank you for sharing and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Loving the show bk thank you for sharing and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Pics of Odin please


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

A new one too don’t recycle


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Back ups of each plant 

All I had were 24 plugs left, so could only take 4 from each. They should be rooted before flower starts so if some don’t root I’ll have to grab more if need be.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

What's up bk


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What's up bk View attachment 4838763


He needs a spiked collar man. When’s his birthday?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

October 31 is when we say it is he is a rescue


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

I mean how can you say no to them eyes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> He needs a spiked collar man. When’s his birthday?


I was thinking about a pink bow tie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking about a pink bow tie


A spiked collar would be a lie Scooby-Doo remember


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Funniest thing that you will see taking him for his nighttime walk mid shit wind blows tree branch makes a noise dog barks and let say that he cuts and runs ha ha ha so Scooby-Doo


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Never had a dog like him before


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A spiked collar would be a lie Scooby-Doo remember





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Funniest thing that you will see taking him for his nighttime walk mid shit wind blows tree branch makes a noise dog barks and let say that he cuts and runs ha ha ha so Scooby-Doo


 I'm sure that he will get one eventually


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4838815I'm sure that he will get one eventually


A spiked collar?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> A spiked collar?


Sometimes he just strokes out and posts something odd


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

But right now it is our safety that we worry about he knows nothing about personal space and I'm thinking that would hurt ha ha ha


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

He doesn’t like to social distance with you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Sometimes he just strokes out and posts something odd


Now would you feel bad if that I've had a stroke if so I won't but if not had one in 2007 f*ck my head all up and no offense ment


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> He doesn’t like to social distance with you?


Or anyone


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now would you feel bad if that I've had a stroke if so I won't but if not had one in 2007 f*ck my head all up and no offense ment


My bad


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

My dad had one at 62 and he hasn’t recovered. He’s disabled now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> My bad


It is all man just something else you can give me shit about might be skinny but I'm a big boy now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> My dad had one at 62 and he hasn’t recovered. He’s disabled now.


Sorry about that the med I was on for migraines caused It Or maybe I like to say it was the moron doctor who put me on the meds did


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Up skirt pic


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Feb 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Up skirt pic
> 
> View attachment 4838889


Plant roots hanging out like...


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Up skirt pic
> 
> View attachment 4838889


They are coming up like Redwoods, that is impressive. Gorgeous cat too.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Just took a couple quick par readings to see where I’m at. Sitting around 600ppfd, I’m happy with that for now.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> They are coming up like Redwoods, that is impressive. Gorgeous cat too.


Don’t let his looks fool you. He’s a asshole


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Feb 27, 2021)

Is that a table made out of hockey sticks? That's fucking sick.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Is that a table made out of hockey sticks?


My late grandfather made my 2 brothers and myself each a full desk with chair out of hockey sticks


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

Maybe turn your lights up @bk78 just a suggestion


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Maybe turn your lights up @bk78 just a suggestion



Noted


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Noted


Maybe try 100%. 

not sure what that would be in Canadian


----------



## Brettman (Feb 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Maybe try 100%.
> 
> not sure what that would be in Canadian


I believe that would be just fucken giviner.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2021)

1 troll shows up then calls them all. Sunni may have to hire someone to clean the shit off the floor soon I’m assuming.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Just got to love it have fun bk Just not to much


----------



## KonopCh (Feb 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Back ups of each plant
> 
> All I had were 24 plugs left, so could only take 4 from each. They should be rooted before flower starts so if some don’t root I’ll have to grab more if need be.
> 
> View attachment 4838761


Can you please tell me how to take care of those clones? You put lid on? When to vent? Do you spray dome? Do you spray clones?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2021)

KonopCh said:


> Can you please tell me how to take care of those clones? You put lid on? When to vent? Do you spray dome? Do you spray clones?


Lid on yeah, I vent it once a day. I don’t spray the dome or the cuts. There is plenty of moisture in the dome for them.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2021)

Day after the lollipop and leaf pluck.

My tiny little *healthy *plants are praying to the sun gods. I just dropped the lights about 12”, time to start getting them used to higher ppfd before flip.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2021)

Cuts are all looking perked up and healthy so far.

I’ve decided flower starts tomorrow.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Day after the lollipop and leaf pluck.
> 
> My tiny little *healthy *plants are praying to the sun gods. I just dropped the lights about 12”, time to start getting them used to higher ppfd before flip.
> 
> View attachment 4839708View attachment 4839709View attachment 4839710View attachment 4839711View attachment 4839712


Nice looking plants!! When they’re full of bud the arseholes won’t have much to say.


----------



## Puffnduff (Feb 28, 2021)

It’s amazing how many people that love to hate are on a stoner forum. Why do so many people on here think they are the top shit.

In real life people that think so highly of them selfs most people dislike them as much as they love them selfs.

I love this place for learning and appreciate all the sharing of valued information. I just hate the childish trolling.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2021)

Just cracked a fresh jar of the fruitcake from last run. Probably do another run of this stuff next


----------



## bk78 (Mar 1, 2021)

First day of 12/12. Let the transition begin

they woke up praying hard after their first long sleep

Tossed a sticky card in each bucket, good to know if anything arises faster then slower.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Mar 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just cracked a fresh jar of the fruitcake from last run. Probably do another run of this stuff next
> 
> View attachment 4839999View attachment 4840001


Wow.. they look like rocks. That's an overall impressive pheno.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Wow.. they look like rocks. That's an overall impressive pheno.


Will be staying in my stable for awhile


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Will be staying in my stable for awhile


so do you pick strains more for your customers? for your tastes? for yield? potency? etc.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so do you pick strains more for your customers? for your tastes? for yield? potency? etc.


I don’t sell a thing. My family, friends and myself smoke all the bud they want free of charge.

just a hobby for me as I love gardening.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t sell a thing. My family, friends and myself smoke all the bud they want free of charge.
> 
> just a hobby for me as I love gardening.


my bad, i thought you said you were a registered CA grower. i just assumed that meant you were growing for patients. 

i give so much of my shit away too it's not funny. but my neighbors love my ass!!! lol


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so do you pick strains more for your customers? for your tastes? for yield? potency? etc.


I like to find the ones that are potent and high yielders. My taste buds are shot so I can’t really taste much of a difference between strains


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my bad, i thought you said you were a registered CA grower. i just assumed that meant you were growing for patients.
> 
> i give so much of my shit away too it's not funny. but my neighbors love my ass!!! lol


I am a acmpr legal medical grower for personal use only.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I am a acmpr legal medical grower for personal use only.


gotcha! clear as mud now. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I like to find the ones that are potent and high yielders. My taste buds are shot so I can’t really taste much of a difference between strains


i go thru phases like that too. i was on a "classic" strain kick awhile ago: LA Confidential, Jack Herer, etc. 

we smoke so much that even these 80% thc oils don't do much after a few hits in the vape pen.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4841922


Everyday


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Everyday


livin' the dream!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 3, 2021)

Morning 3 since the flip

smased my lights down way more to avoid as much stretch as possible since I won’t be running my trellis this run.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 3, 2021)

JJ from Top Dawg has a pic posted on IG of a plant with the same flat stem as yours, said he’s only saw it once.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2021)

snapped a few pics before I left for work. The stretch is definitely on


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 5, 2021)

Everything is looking clean, healthy and happy. You've definitely got your setup dialed with your lighting.
One of the better looking led grow journals here for sure.

I just ordered a 150w Qboard to try out in my veg tent. First led purchase.
I've been a HID grower from the beginning, but if this board can perform and I keep seeing grows look more like this, I might just have to start looking on Alibaba...

Those Meijiu's are pretty impressive. 

How much space and how many watts are you running again?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Everything is looking clean, healthy and happy. You've definitely got your setup dialed with your lighting.
> One of the better looking led grow journals here for sure.
> 
> I just ordered a 150w Qboard to try out in my veg tent. First led purchase.
> ...


Thanks man. My flower space is 4x8 (room is 6x12) and I’m running 1300w (650 a light)


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2021)

what's the orange sensor? CO2? 

all you need is a beer tap on the wall and i'd move in.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what's the orange sensor? CO2?
> 
> all you need is a beer tap on the wall and i'd move in.


It’s the pulse pro

co2,ppfd,RH,temps


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2021)

hey BK, i know you're an Oilers fan. was watching the Leafs game the other nite.

Is Pizza 73 any good? i see it on the boards all the time from games in CA.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hey BK, i know you're an Oilers fan. was watching the Leafs game the other nite.
> 
> Is Pizza 73 any good? i see it on the boards all the time from games in CA.


What a fucking awful game that was, absolutely disgusting. Just like pizza 73 lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What a fucking awful game that was, absolutely disgusting. Just like pizza 73 lol.


notice how i didn't comment on the score. lol. 

starting to get down to crunch-time. 1/2 the season left.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> notice how i didn't comment on the score. lol.
> 
> starting to get down to crunch-time. 1/2 the season left.


For once the leafs are doing good for the first time in 50 years


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> For once the leafs are doing good for the first time in 50 years


my flyers beat the pens last nite. huge comeback. wasn't on TV here so i had to follow along with highlights on NHL network.

it was like 3 - nil after 5 mins in the 1st. 

oilers shoud be top 4 by the end i would think. talent eventually wins out.


----------



## Nizza (Mar 6, 2021)

I am considering the pulse pro meter~ how are you liking yours BK? When you got the free pulse one with it, did it tell you they were going to send one or did it just come with it? If it comes with a pulse one I think I'm gonna pull the trigger~ just wondering your overall thoughts about the product. Garden looks nice and clean good work


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2021)

Nizza said:


> I am considering the pulse pro meter~ how are you liking yours BK? When you got the free pulse one with it, did it tell you they were going to send one or did it just come with it? If it comes with a pulse one I think I'm gonna pull the trigger~ just wondering your overall thoughts about the product. Garden looks nice and clean good work


The free pulse one was for pre order customers only back in November 2020 and it showed up the next day to my house after I pre ordered 

glad I pulled the trigger as it allows me to dial everything in just that much better.


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 6, 2021)

Are you happy with size of submersible that you use to water dude ? And the wand? Any complaints or anything you would change if you were given the chance?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Are you happy with size of submersible that you use to water dude ? And the wand? Any complaints or anything you would change if you were given the chance?


Yup, they do what I need them to do. The wand does get kinda plugged from the salts from time to time, a bristle brush does the trick to unclog the little holes.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2021)

So I bought a exhale XL mushroom bag yesterday since I can monitor every minute in the room now to see if in fact they do absolutely nothing, or add a bit of something beneficial.

My levels haven’t dropped below 750ppm since putting it in the room. I’ll report back after a week of it being in there.

Going to strip some suckers off this morning


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 7, 2021)

Great info! Been looking at those bags also.. keep the info coming.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Great info! Been looking at those bags also.. keep the info coming.


All I’ve ever heard is they are a waste. Well time to get to that conclusion myself. Currently 840ppm in there. So it looks like it’s doing something I guess.


----------



## Eastownclan (Mar 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> All I’ve ever heard is they are a waste. Well time to get to that conclusion myself. Currently 840ppm in there. So it looks like it’s doing something I guess.
> 
> View attachment 4846644


Sky is anxiously awaiting the result of this test. She is also a big fan of your entire grow room.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2021)

Week 1 pruning done. I’ll do another at week 3


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 7, 2021)

The difference in height is insane.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> The difference in height is insane.


The joys of running seeds


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 7, 2021)

So if you were pheno hunting you would not keep the shorter ones I assume? Or is that not always a deal breaker?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> So if you were pheno hunting you would not keep the shorter ones I assume? Or is that not always a deal breaker?


If height restrictions are your thing sure? I will be keeping a plant from each strain, I’m looking for a medium height plant, easy to grow, not a picky fuck when it comes to feeding or pruning.

I have a full chart on each plant so far since they sprouted.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2021)

Probably won’t be keeping the little lady in the back, unless it’s got some crazy terps on her.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2021)

keep us posted on that x-hale bag. i always thought it was BS in that i'm sure it added co2 but not at noticeable ppms. sounds like that might not be the case.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> keep us posted on that x-hale bag. i always thought it was BS in that i'm sure it added co2 but not at noticeable ppms. sounds like that might not be the case.


Ill post the full 1 week chart next Sunday. Here’s the full chart after 24 hours in the room




And here’s a full 1 week chart from last week without the bag in the room for reference next week


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2021)

We have some roots popping on day 7

I did take another bunch of cuts this past weekend too just to be safe.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2021)

Morning of day 9 since flip


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yup, they do what I need them to do. The wand does get kinda plugged from the salts from time to time, a bristle brush does the trick to unclog the little holes.


Oh sweet been wanting to pull the trigger on a pump and wand but was hesitant about getting one that was too small , getting sick of buying shit twice lmao.


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Week 1 pruning done. I’ll do another at week 3
> 
> View attachment 4846705


did you do all that pruning at once or over a couple days ?

Also I'm sure you posted it somewhere but I can't find it , where can a fella purchase some Sacredcut gear ? I'm really digging the looks of the frosted fruit cake man!!!

Also how come no trellis this round ? Again apologize if you already posted the reason .

I'm usually too busy lmao at you fellas shooting the shit in here to pay attention to some of the smaller details lol

sorry for all the questions , it's just that this is my new favourite thread on RIU !!!!
Your Canadian , you don't give a fuc K, your grows are great ,for info and something about the way your room is setup it makes it very photogenic and easy to see everything that's going on .

And i feel like I'm at home ,you guys carry on like me and the boys do .I really believe if your not around someone that you can joke around with and laugh without someone getting butt hurt then you need to find some different company .

Great journal and grow ,keep up the good work dude!!!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> did you do all that pruning at once or over a couple days ?
> 
> Also I'm sure you posted it somewhere but I can't find it , where can a fella purchase some Sacredcut gear ? I'm really digging the looks of the frosted fruit cake man!!!
> 
> ...


All the pruning was done at once yes

therealcanadaseedz carries sacred cut gear, frosted fruit cake has been clone only for a couple years now though

No trellis this round due to running a seed run. I’ll run a trellis with clones only due to the possibility of a hermie.

Thanks for following along for the shit show


----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> did you do all that pruning at once or over a couple days ?
> 
> Also I'm sure you posted it somewhere but I can't find it , where can a fella purchase some Sacredcut gear ? I'm really digging the looks of the frosted fruit cake man!!!
> 
> ...








Sacred Cut Seed Co -


Sacred Cut Seed Co Regular Seeds




www.canadaseedz.ca


----------



## Severed Tongue (Mar 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sacred Cut Seed Co -
> 
> 
> Sacred Cut Seed Co Regular Seeds
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lights just came on, morning 11 since flip and we have flowers on most starting. Still getting these new nutrients dialled in and I’ve only been giving half the recommended dose so far but it looks like I need to up that a little. Next reservoir I’ll add another 1/2g per gallon and see where I’m at.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 11, 2021)

hey bk, do you ever rotate your plants? or anybody else following along??

i just started trying it on one plant i got in veg now. i grow in waterfarms so it's easy to pull out the top res, rotate 90deg. 

i'm kinda wondering does a plant get "used to" light coming at it from a certain angle all the time? and would changing that angle throughout the grow help or hurt or do nothing? 

thoughts??


----------



## bk78 (Mar 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hey bk, do you ever rotate your plants? or anybody else following along??
> 
> i just started trying it on one plant i got in veg now. i grow in waterfarms so it's easy to pull out the top res, rotate 90deg.
> 
> ...


I personally do not. I have some pretty even coverage across my whole 4x8 so I can’t really see it doing much in my case. Maybe if I were using boards still it would be beneficial?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 11, 2021)

yeah, i'm not sure either. just one of those "let's try this out" stoned moments. lol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hey bk, do you ever rotate your plants? or anybody else following along??
> 
> i just started trying it on one plant i got in veg now. i grow in waterfarms so it's easy to pull out the top res, rotate 90deg.
> 
> ...


I do sometimes. Once they’re in full flower it’s tough because I like them in there a certain way. So I usually put them back like that. But i will turn them etc in their spot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 11, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> I do sometimes. Once they’re in full flower it’s tough because I like them in there a certain way. So I usually put them back like that. But i will turn them etc in their spot.


it seems like it would definitely help with some leaves that are shaded by leaves above them. turn 1 would be mostly shaded, then turn 2 would hit them with full light then turn 3 would give them half light.


----------



## Rdubz (Mar 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4840553


Oh buddy I just wanted to Thank you!! I'm stealing this idea with the Drywall Stands I already have 2 just need to buy couple more ! I was contemplating building a frame but I don't have 4 walls to connect to so I would have had to make Legs anyway ... this is genius easily remove and set up in no time at all!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 11, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Oh buddy I just wanted to Thank you!! I'm stealing this idea with the Drywall Stands I already have 2 just need to buy couple more ! I was contemplating building a frame but I don't have 4 walls to connect to so I would have had to make Legs anyway ... this is genius easily remove and set up in no time at all!


I’ll give you my PayPal for the royalties due

jk Sunni don’t turtle me


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

Trichomes are all milky 

ready to harvest yet?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

@rkymtnman so it seems the co2 bag does work, and doesn’t work

The plants seem to be sucking the co2 from the room the minute the lights go on. It’ll drop down to 500ppm for the remainder of the light cycle, then jump back to 700-800ppm at lights out. My exhaust has been running more than usual with the warmer temps we’ve been having recently. If my exhaust wasn’t running so much it would definitely benefit the co2 enrichment


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

thanks for the update. 
are those bags rated for a certain sq footage or cubic foot areas?


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 12, 2021)

So two co2 bags will work ?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> thanks for the update.
> are those bags rated for a certain sq footage or cubic foot areas?


Yeah like a 4x4. My rooms 6x12 

only reason my fans coming on is the humidity, I’m going to toss my dehumidifier in the room to see if that will stop my exhaust from running constantly and that may dial it in a little more. Will do some testing this weekend.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> So two co2 bags will work ?


I mean 1 works. If you could slow venting down as muck as possible I guess.


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I mean 1 works. If you could slow venting down as muck as possible I guess.


cool thx...


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> cool thx...


I’m going to try and dial everything in a little more over the next couple days while I’m home for the weekend. Keep a eye out for updates.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to try and dial everything in a little more over the next couple days while I’m home for the weekend. Keep a eye out for updates.


you aren't into homebrewing by chance? i wonder what a carboy filled with sugar water and yeast would do as far as co2 output?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you aren't into homebrewing by chance? i wonder what a carboy filled with sugar water and yeast would do as far as co2 output?


I don’t. But I’ll definitely look into it and give it a try. Why the fuck not, I have the room.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

So before I left for work I set my exhaust to only come on at 65% RH instead of 60% which I had it set to. The co2 levels haven’t dropped like they have for the entire week.


----------



## J232 (Mar 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t. But I’ll definitely look into it and give it a try. Why the fuck not, I have the room.


Looking good man, if you do play with yeast and sugar, I recommend champagne yeast. Wine stores sell it and they also have good jugs for brewing it.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

J232 said:


> Looking good man, if you do play with yeast and sugar, I recommend champagne yeast. Wine stores sell it and they also have good jugs for brewing it.


Looking into it tomorrow


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

Autofire said:


> And still no reading from the bag hey


Reading is fundamental 

I posted about 45 minutes ago stating I’m at work

last time I ask you to stop posting your diarrhea in my journal

then @sunni can toss you in turtle mode.


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2021)

dont post in peoples grow journals if they didnt ask thats like the number 1 sticky,


----------



## ISK (Mar 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Looking into it tomorrow


Brewing beer in my grow tent is something I've thought about for years....as it can't hurt and may actually help the MJ plants

I remember back in the 80's it became the craze to brew home beer, but more time than not it was disgusting beer.

I know guys who have near commercial quality brewers in their home, and their beer is great, but I wonder about these home brew jugs

anyhow...I hope you give it a whirl, it just may motivate my to try it as well....as I love my beer as much as MJ


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

ISK said:


> Brewing beer in my grow tent is something I've thought about for years....as it can't hurt and may actually help the MJ plants
> 
> I remember back in the 80's it became the craze to brew home beer, but more time than not it was disgusting beer.
> 
> ...











Airlock S-Bubble type


S-bubble airlock is the preferred choice for secondary fermenters, it allows you to monitor pressure in the fermenter.




www.midwestsupplies.com





take the little red cap off and run tubing to the ceiling. let it drift down. and then a plastic carboy is pretty cheap.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2021)

My dogs been on steroids for almost a year now cuz of mast cell. Not sure what to do. No offense but my stupid bitch ass old lady says he's suffering and I'm being selfish, I say she's tripping hard. I told her he's old and sick but I think he's happy to be here with us. So confused.....


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 12, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> My dogs been on steroids for almost a year now cuz of mast cell. Not sure what to do. No offense but my stupid bitch ass old lady says he's suffering and I'm being selfish, I say she's tripping hard. I told her he's old and sick but I think he's happy to be here with us. So confused.....


Sorry to hear that. That sucks and is always a shitty situation. I’m not sure there is a right answer. What has your vet suggested?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> My dogs been on steroids for almost a year now cuz of mast cell. Not sure what to do. No offense but my stupid bitch ass old lady says he's suffering and I'm being selfish, I say she's tripping hard. I told her he's old and sick but I think he's happy to be here with us. So confused.....


Sorry to hear


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> What has your vet suggested?


They wanted to cut his front leg off year ago but steroids made to mast cell go away. Now his chest is acting up with lumps and he's licking paws all the time. Going to take him in Monday to vets. We chill this weekend, have slumber party on couch tonight with all dogs and cats.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 12, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> They wanted to cut his front leg off year ago but steroids made to mast cell go away. Now his chest is acting up with lumps and he's licking paws all the time. Going to take him in Monday to vets. We chill this weekend, have slumber party on couch tonight with all dogs and cats.


That sucks. Makes the time you left more special.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> They wanted to cut his front leg off year ago but steroids made to mast cell go away. Now his chest is acting up with lumps and he's licking paws all the time. Going to take him in Monday to vets. We chill this weekend, have slumber party on couch tonight with all dogs and cats.


Positive vibes sent your way.


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 12, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> They wanted to cut his front leg off year ago but steroids made to mast cell go away. Now his chest is acting up with lumps and he's licking paws all the time. Going to take him in Monday to vets. We chill this weekend, have slumber party on couch tonight with all dogs and cats.


My hearts aching for you dude. Great idea on the slumber party ,if it were me in your shoes I would be doing what your doin , and make sure he knows and feels unequivocally that you love him , and I'm sure he does . Peace bud!!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2021)

Little bit of the stacking pics

No training done whatsoever, just topped multiple times.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2021)

Do you do any cloning ?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2021)

The size difference between plants is amazing


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you do any cloning ?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> The size difference between plants is amazing


I definitely have my eye on this lady. Not too short, not too stretchy and a beautiful structure


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2021)

@DonPetro thanks for all the love this morning man

greatly appreciated


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## DonPetro (Mar 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @DonPetro thanks for all the love this morning man
> 
> greatly appreciated


Gotta show love to a fellow Canuck. Currently on page 25. Plus i love a nice clean strip grow.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Mar 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> If height restrictions are your thing sure? I will be keeping a plant from each strain, I’m looking for a medium height plant, easy to grow, not a picky fuck when it comes to feeding or pruning.
> 
> I have a full chart on each plant so far since they sprouted.


Rozay #2 is a keeper.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Rozay #2 is a keeper.


That ones actually at the bottom of my list to keep. Been a fussy feeder since sprout, burnt tips since like 2 weeks old.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Rozay #2 is a keeper.


Rozay 1 and stunna 3 are at the top currently. But that could all change overnight if one tosses balls 

I’m in this for the terpiest phenos, so won’t really know until everything is all dried up and smoked.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Mar 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Rozay 1 and stunna 3 are at the top currently. But that could all change overnight if one tosses balls
> 
> I’m in this for the terpiest phenos, so won’t really know until everything is all dried up and smoked.


I somehow missed an entire page of the journal. I didn't see that looker in the back. #2 just has looked super healthy. Honestly they all look great and now you get to pick the best of the best. Well done again.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Little bit of the stacking pics
> 
> No training done whatsoever, just topped multiple times.
> 
> View attachment 4852070View attachment 4852071View attachment 4852072View attachment 4852073


Nice thick stems on the new growth.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2021)

It’s finally warm enough again that the dudes get to go outside again.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 14, 2021)

Sunday’s are microbe day as usual 

if it’s not one dickhead in the room, it’s the other


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s finally warm enough again that the dudes get to go outside again.
> 
> View attachment 4852262View attachment 4852263View attachment 4852264View attachment 4852265


Now that’s a playground!


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sunday’s are microbe day as usual
> 
> if it’s not one dickhead in the room, it’s the other
> 
> View attachment 4852776


He looks like you asked him to stay out of the pics from now on, but he said fuck it he’s doing it anyway. He’s even got a smug FU look on his face 

I didn’t even see him at first. I had to zoom in


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s finally warm enough again that the dudes get to go outside again.
> 
> View attachment 4852262View attachment 4852263View attachment 4852264View attachment 4852265


Nice kennel! Who built that P Diddy?


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 14, 2021)

My cat loves grow lights. But the fucker sheds so much I always shoo him away from my tents. I put him a CMH light in my bay window and he loves to sit under the CMH light and nap.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

Odin wants to say And that we love the show bk thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## bk78 (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah, I’m fat


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2021)

eggs benedict=best b'fast of all time. i made it maybe a month ago with snow crab meat. yummy!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 14, 2021)

14 days since flip

all are happy


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey BK, how much watering you give the ladies?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 14, 2021)

God damn alibaba adds on fb


----------



## bk78 (Mar 14, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Hey BK, how much watering you give the ladies?


I give each 6L once a day.


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I give each 6L once a day.


cool thx


----------



## Puffnduff (Mar 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s finally warm enough again that the dudes get to go outside again.
> 
> View attachment 4852262View attachment 4852263View attachment 4852264View attachment 4852265


I love it. I’m planning something like this for our 3 boys. Do finches fly in? I’ll be cleaning dead birds wtf


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 14, 2021)

you should try not feeding and just flush throughout the entire grow. I've heard it can greatly increase your yield.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 14, 2021)

Puffnduff said:


> I love it. I’m planning something like this for our 3 boys. Do finches fly in? I’ll be cleaning dead birds wtf


Ive only had 1 in 3 years go in there, more squirrels then birds.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 14, 2021)

TheDifferenceX said:


> you should try not feeding and just flush throughout the entire grow. I've heard it can greatly increase your yield.


Fucking brilliant you are!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> God damn alibaba adds on fb
> 
> View attachment 4853184


How is your instagram doing? Have you met anybody with similar interests?


----------



## ISK (Mar 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s finally warm enough again that the dudes get to go outside again.


I do miss those beautiful Alberta blue skies....just don't see them very often out here on the wet coast


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah, I’m fat
> 
> View attachment 4852934


at least your eating fruit my man , that's legit more fruit then I have eaten in the last 15 years lol.

Not sure if your serious about being fat, but I put a good 40 covid pounds on so I feel ya. 

unfortunately my Dick took the brunt of it .I think I have the math figured out it's about an inch loss every 20 gained .

On the flip side , I been big my whole life like 360 at one point , but before covid I was down to a nice 245 .

But when I'm losing the weight it takes like 50 pounds to gain 3\4 inch . So I'm no mathmatician but I'm pretty sure if I fuck up one more time I'm gonna have to change my units of measurement to" is it an INNY or still an OUTTY " ffs


----------



## bk78 (Mar 15, 2021)

I really need to get in here to thin these ladies out a bit. Glad I did some thinning on day 7 of flower or it would be a real fucking jungle. Weekend plans


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I really need to get in here to thin these ladies out a bit. Glad I did some thinning on day 7 of flower or it would be a real fucking jungle. Weekend plans
> 
> View attachment 4854153View attachment 4854154View attachment 4854155View attachment 4854156View attachment 4854157


Slacker


----------



## bk78 (Mar 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Slacker


Kinda waiting for the stretch to be done.

also I’m a slacker


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Kinda waiting for the stretch to be done.
> 
> also I’m a slacker


Ya it shows that grow shows just how much of a slacker you are don't remember a picture that even shows a leaf on the floor yup an epic slacker you are ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya it shows that grow shows just how much of a slacker you are don't remember a picture that even shows a leaf on the floor yup an epic slacker you are ha ha ha ha ha


Why are your leaves falling off your plant @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 15, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Why are your leaves falling off your plant @Jeffislovinlife


Because I'm not Bk78


----------



## Bowser1226 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey. Fellow Canadian dog and cat owner here. I just found this thread. Plants and animals looking great everybody.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Hey. Fellow Canadian dog and cat owner here. I just found this thread. Plants and animals looking great everybody.


Welcome to the shit show


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Mar 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> God damn alibaba adds on fb
> 
> View attachment 4853184


Do you normally buy chicks online?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Do you normally buy chicks online?


Nah. I usually head to truck stops for lot lizards


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Nah. I usually head to truck stops for lot lizards


Lot lizards ? Lmfao love it


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 16, 2021)

I be chuckin that one at the wife later , might need a.place to stay lol


----------



## Bowser1226 (Mar 16, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> I be chuckin that one at the wife later , might need a.place to stay lol


They also appreciate the term "ditch pigs"... Women... Not pigs


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Nah. I usually head to truck stops for lot lizards


Say it ant so


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Say it ant so


it ain’t so


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

i know what i'm doing wed nite other than st patty's day: watching the oilers/flames game!! saw the highlights of khaira getting put to sleep by ritchie. 
flyers v rangers is the early game.


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 16, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> They also appreciate the term "ditch pigs"... Women... Not pigs


Ya that was so 2020!! This morning a very wise man tought me about Lot Lizards , I see the world in a while new light now


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i know what i'm doing wed nite other than st patty's day: watching the oilers/flames game!! saw the highlights of khaira getting put to sleep by ritchie.
> flyers v rangers is the early game.


Do you live in anadaCan?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you live in anadaCan?


Are all Americans as dense as you are?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you live in anadaCan?


You’re a trumper aren’t you?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you live in anadaCan?


actually on the border in Vermont. literally on the border. i'm typing now in america. when i go out to the garage for a beer, i'll be in anadaCan.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Are all Americans as dense as you are?


i would say americans in general are not very dense. mostly fat which is less dense than muscle.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i would say americans in general are not very dense. mostly fat which is less dense than muscle.


Noted


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> actually on the border in Vermont. literally on the border. i'm typing now in america. when i go out to the garage for a beer, i'll be in anadaCan.


better be a molson product


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> better be a molson product


i do like molson export. and la fin du monde or mordite 4pks will put your dick in tthe dirt. 
in high school, we could get cases of moosehead for 9.99 or a 30 pk of stroh's for 8.99 i think i still have my fake id somewhere. lol.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

Here’s today’s weed 

day 16


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s today’s weed
> 
> day 16
> 
> View attachment 4855215View attachment 4855216


you could probably pull bigger #'s with autos. just sayin' brah. lol


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you could probably pull bigger #'s with autos. just sayin' brah. lol


Im going to start my flush soon


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i do like molson export. and la fin du monde or mordite 4pks will put your dick in tthe dirt.
> in high school, we could get cases of moosehead for 9.99 or a 30 pk of stroh's for 8.99 i think i still have my fake id somewhere. lol.


You ever try Kokanee? That’s my jam


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you could probably pull bigger #'s with autos. just sayin' brah. lol


his auto would have been done already while bk is still in veg


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Im going to start my flush soon


my bad! i thought you said you started flushing 10 days ago. way late man! those ashes are gonna burn grey.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You ever try Kokanee? That’s my jam


i don't think my locals keep that one. iv'e seen it though for sure. like a blue label? i have no problems trying new beers.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You’re a trumper aren’t you?


No i voted for sleepy joe. Didn't want to vote at all. My area is a mess right now. Super bad homeless problem and bad politicians in my state. I don't do politics though usually. Usually only listen, hardly ever talk it.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 17, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> No i voted for sleepy joe. Didn't want to vote at all. My area is a mess right now. Super bad homeless problem and bad politicians in my state. I don't do politics though usually. Usually only listen, hardly ever talk it.



I forgot to ask how the Doggo is doing?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I forgot to ask how the Doggo is doing?


Still here. Keeping him comfortable. Doesn't seem to be in pain at all. Eating super well. Thank you so much for asking!!! Next time I'm in Canada ill stop by and give you a blowie. Man to man!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 17, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Still here. Keeping him comfortable. Doesn't seem to be in pain at all. Eating super well. Thank you so much for asking!!! Next time I'm in Canada ill stop by and give you a blowie. Man to man!!!!!


Word


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

nice win by the oilers last nite: i dozed off when they went up 5-1.

i about threw a brick at the tv earlier; flyers embarrassed themselves 0-9 v rangers. yikes!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i about threw a brick at the tv earlier; flyers embarrassed themselves 0-9 v rangers. yikes!


That was quite embarrassing lol


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> nice win by the oilers last nite: i dozed off when they went up 5-1.
> 
> i about threw a brick at the tv earlier; flyers embarrassed themselves 0-9 v rangers. yikes!


I’m actually very surprised how well the oil played. Just have to keep that up for the remainder of the season now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That was quite embarrassing lol


for most of the 3rd i watched guns & roses live from the O2 arena. not quite the same as the original GNR i saw back in the 90s.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m actually very surprised how well the oil played. Just have to keep that up for the remainder of the season now.


you should be a lock for the top 4 in the north. 

philly is gonna be 6 or 7 if they keep this up.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 18, 2021)

Do you know anything about Gorilla Gas Genetics?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

Lonesome Dank said:


> Embarrassed? sleazy fucking sissy bitch. You weren't embarrassed by being called out as a fucking spineless creepy shit ball. Gtfoh you're a broken cunt, your sickening stench matches your character.


please show us on the doll where @bk78 touched you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

Lonesome Dank said:


> I know you sucked a goats ass for breakfast


is that part of your Keto diet?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lonesome Dank said:


> Embarrassed? sleazy fucking sissy bitch. You weren't embarrassed by being called out as a fucking spineless creepy shit ball. Gtfoh you're a broken cunt, your sickening stench matches your character.


Oh hay radiant how’s things


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

Lonesome Dank said:


> Go through the thread before cunting out bro


in english plz.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 18, 2021)

Lonesome Dank said:


> I know you sucked a goats ass for breakfast


Hey princess, having trouble with your other account? You do realize posting your verbal diarrhea in a grow journal is against the TOS don't you?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You ever try Kokanee? That’s my jam


I loved Kokanee on the west coast or Alexander Keiths on the East coast. Still got my mugwump sweater from the 80's lol. So back to my question that got buried by that radical clown, you know anything about Gorilla Gas Genetics?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I loved Kokanee on the west coast or Alexander Keiths on the East coast. Still got my mugwump sweater from the 80's lol. So back to my question that got buried by that radical clown, you know anything about Gorilla Gas Genetics?


Never heard of them man. I’ll have to look them up when I’m home from work.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Never heard of them man. I’ll have to look them up when I’m home from work.


Muchas Gracias


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Gorilla Gas Genetics?


they have a website?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> they have a website?











Gorilla Gas Genetics


We at Gorilla Gas Genetics make some of the best crosses in the world using the proven philosophy of start with fire, end with fire; you cannot get something extraordinary, from something ordinary. With that being said we use some of the best genetics in the world to make our strains.



gorillagasgenetics.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Gorilla Gas Genetics
> 
> 
> We at Gorilla Gas Genetics make some of the best crosses in the world using the proven philosophy of start with fire, end with fire; you cannot get something extraordinary, from something ordinary. With that being said we use some of the best genetics in the world to make our strains.
> ...


cool logo.

i checked it out: not much strain info but i'd go with dino nectar (stankasaurus x grapefruit). all the grapefruit i've ever toked has been awesome. sold out now.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> better be a molson product


Is there still a Molson XX or something similiar? Got shitfaced off of it in The Time Out Bar, Yarmouth mid 90's. Place sold the gravy fries too. That was a first


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Is there still a Molson XX or something similiar? Got shitfaced off of it in The Time Out Bar, Yarmouth mid 90's. Place sold the gravy fries too. That was a first


Nah they cut that shit. Was too powerful lol


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> cool logo.
> 
> i checked it out: not much strain info but i'd go with dino nectar (stankasaurus x grapefruit). all the grapefruit i've ever toked has been awesome. sold out now.


Smoking on some Stankasaurus right now.

I want to buy a pack of the megasaurus


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Nah they cut that shit. Was too powerful lol


Haha, yeah it was up there in alcohol%. The hangover was great the next day thinking about the fries. Which were great the night of, not so much the next day lol


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

So much for running a run with small plants this round

Yeah


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

Can’t wait until Saturday to get in there like Edward fucking scissor hands.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Smoking on some Stankasaurus right now.
> 
> I want to buy a pack of the megasaurus
> 
> View attachment 4856978


They are available. I have heard good things, just wanted to find someone that might have grown them. I see their site is mostly sold out but Costal Mary caries them in BC. They have been good to me and they have a 25 % off coupon today.









ZZero Left – Magasaurus (R)


Magasaurus is what happens when you cross Stankasaurus with... another Stankasaurus. The two phenos combine to create something new and bold. This is a real heavy hitter and one to watch out for!




coastalmary.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Smoking on some Stankasaurus right now.
> 
> I want to buy a pack of the megasaurus
> 
> View attachment 4856978


that's the s1 right? stank x stank? or am i thinking of another one? beauty for sure!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that's the s1 right? stank x stank? or am i thinking of another one? beauty for sure!


Yes, supposed to be 2 phenos of stank bred together.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yes, supposed to be 2 phenos of stank bred together.


it's so hard to pick any strain to grow now. the genetics is incredible and gets incredibler every day. lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's so hard to pick any strain to grow now. the genetics is incredible and gets incredibler every day. lol.


Yeah, that's why I was asking. As much as we have great genetics these days there is also a huge pile of crap out there. So many breeders and not all are good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yeah, that's why I was asking. As much as we have great genetics these days there is also a huge pile of crap out there. So many breeders and not all are good.


i only grow fems so i know of what you speak!


----------



## m4s73r (Mar 18, 2021)

You know after growing a lot of strains, Im not real interested in that aspect of growing anymore. I like shit thats on time. I find myself going back and growing the same strains cause I like em. C99. Ive grown this more then any other strain. I like the smoke. And its a solid 60 day strain. like clock work. Northern Lights Blue. Amazing smoke. Med patient says of everything hes tried this strain does it for his lower back pain due to Degen Disk Disease, arthritis, and scoliosis. His chronic pain is more then anyone should have to go through and he swears by this strain. Jamaican Dream. Chopped at 90 cloudy with a touch of clear and amber gave me the longest Sativa high Ive ever had. Another one that is done like clock work in 60 days.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yeah, that's why I was asking. As much as we have great genetics these days there is also a huge pile of crap out there. So many breeders and not all are good.


Hard pass


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hard pass
> 
> View attachment 4857010View attachment 4857011View attachment 4857012


Thanks for checking it out man. Oddly they are $140 a pack at Coastal Mary and I thought they might be worth it since they have a 25% coupon right now so $105 but yeah they are regs. Oh well, cool logo, moving on


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Thanks for checking it out man. Oddly they are $140 a pack at Coastal Mary and I thought they might be worth it since they have a 25% coupon right now so $105 but yeah they are regs. Oh well, cool logo, moving on


Oh there’s more. Wait until I stop driving lol


----------



## bk78 (Mar 18, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Thanks for checking it out man. Oddly they are $140 a pack at Coastal Mary and I thought they might be worth it since they have a 25% coupon right now so $105 but yeah they are regs. Oh well, cool logo, moving on


----------



## bk78 (Mar 19, 2021)

Only 18 days into 12/12 and this #1 stunna is stacking up the resin and bud sites already.

Only about 10” away from the light.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 19, 2021)

Stunna #3 decided it wants to toss out the purples already while I was at work. Definitely not due to temps as I’ve kept my night temps pretty much dead even with day temps.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

bueno senor!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 19, 2021)

Full tray of cuts rooted and needing transplant fml. Not enough time in the day.

Roots are even blasting out the top


----------



## bk78 (Mar 20, 2021)

About to go Edward scissor hands up in this bitch.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 20, 2021)

Well that doesn’t take nearly 1/2 the time as crawling under a fucking net


----------



## J232 (Mar 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well that doesn’t take nearly 1/2 the time as crawling under a fucking net
> 
> View attachment 4858438


Looking good man! Sensitive defollers beware


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hard pass
> 
> View attachment 4857010View attachment 4857011View attachment 4857012


Lmao can always count on your deep hate for autos. 

Here's my cat lovin' life in CMH.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 20, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Lmao can always count on your deep hate for autos.
> 
> Here's my cat lovin' life in CMH.
> View attachment 4858472



because they are trash and a cancer to the cannabis community?


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> because they are trash and a cancer to the cannabis community?


Lmao ya I just love that you took immediate offence to the slight mention of them.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 20, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Lmao ya I just love that you took immediate offence to the slight mention of them.


Yeah it made me angry lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well that doesn’t take nearly 1/2 the time as crawling under a fucking net
> 
> View attachment 4858438


do you do your defol based on time or just by how the foliage looks to you??? you're like at day 21 ish maybe right now?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> do you do your defol based on time or just by how the foliage looks to you??? you're like at day 21 ish maybe right now?


Day 20 today. But it was getting bonkers in there and really the only time i have to spend in the room is Saturday and Sunday. Now to transplant the 30 clones


----------



## bk78 (Mar 20, 2021)

I’m really digging this purple pheno of #1 stunna. Nicest stem rub in the joint too so far


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2021)

Day 21 since flip

Rozay pheno 3 definitely won’t be making the cut, unless she produces insane terps. Stretchy biootch

she’s stacking like shit too imo.

edit: that’s the celery looking trash plant.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2021)

Cuts are all transplanted and out of the clone room to the veg room.

I finally got a cut back of the fruit cake yesterday. I thought it was gone forever.


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey how the c02 bad keeping up?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Hey how the c02 bad keeping up?


Still doesn’t drop below 550ppm. So take that with a grain of salt I guess. Better than the ambient 400


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2021)

@Wattzzup dis you?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2021)

Add a shot or two it's pure CO2 gas ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha I'm high right now


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh Jeff 

never change buddy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh Jeff
> 
> never change buddy


Don't think I could if I wanted to


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Still doesn’t drop below 550ppm. So take that with a grain of salt I guess. Better than the ambient 400


Not saying it's not the bag. But typical homes can have CO2 levels as high as 600ppm just from the natural gas pilot light, human and animal respiration etc etc.

Edit: Or is that a measured ambient of 400 with no bag? My bad


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2021)

I do run co2 in my tents


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @Wattzzup dis you?
> 
> View attachment 4859434


I’m so clumsy and forgetful I don’t work on things I drive. But I do fix other people’s vehicles!!


----------



## Tracker (Mar 21, 2021)

@bk78 May I please ask you about any pest control and PM control you do? I see HERE that you put sticky traps. Do you ever have to do anything else? Do you ever do any preventative applications of any products for pests or PM?

Also, I see you mentioned foliar feed one time HERE. What do you mix in your foliar applications?

Peace


----------



## bk78 (Mar 22, 2021)

FINALLY!!!

Got the Stankasaurus cut!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> Got the Stankasaurus cut!
> 
> View attachment 4860401


that strain was from that Guerilla Gas site, right? or GassyGuerilla? lol


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I do run co2 in my tents View attachment 4859443





bk78 said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> Got the Stankasaurus cut!
> 
> View attachment 4860401


you buy that clone? Or ???


----------



## bk78 (Mar 22, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> you buy that clone? Or ???


Nah


----------



## bk78 (Mar 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that strain was from that Guerilla Gas site, right? or GassyGuerilla? lol


I believe it originally came from seeds here now


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> Got the Stankasaurus cut!
> 
> View attachment 4860401


How much? Even more serious than buying Jeffs dog. No offense Jeff you got 1 in a million! But this cut!!!!!! Same cut as bud you have been smoking on?!?!!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 22, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> How much? Even more serious than buying Jeffs dog. No offense Jeff you got 1 in a million! But this cut!!!!!! Same cut as bud you have been smoking on?!?!!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?


Gave buddy my old super sprouter root rain garbage


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @Wattzzup dis you?
> 
> View attachment 4859434


Oh shit! Here comes an S. Better put a goddamn apostrophe!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 22, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> How much? Even more serious than buying Jeffs dog. No offense Jeff you got 1 in a million! But this cut!!!!!! Same cut as bud you have been smoking on?!?!!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?


what are you saying


----------



## bk78 (Mar 23, 2021)

Stackin up nicely so far 


A pic of each plant.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> @bk78 May I please ask you about any pest control and PM control you do? I see HERE that you put sticky traps. Do you ever have to do anything else? Do you ever do any preventative applications of any products for pests or PM?
> 
> Also, I see you mentioned foliar feed one time HERE. What do you mix in your foliar applications?
> 
> Peace


I spray weekly dusting veg with safers end all, bugs or no bugs. Sticky traps went in when I transferred them to the flower room just as a precaution and for me to see if I had anything concerning. I’ve never had PM ever, my shits like a wind tunnel.

I foliar feed floraflex veg during veg only.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I spray weekly dusting veg with safers end all, bugs or no bugs. Sticky traps went in when I transferred them to the flower room just as a precaution and for me to see if I had anything concerning. I’ve never had PM ever, my shits like a wind tunnel.
> 
> I foliar feed floraflex veg during veg only.


Thanks for sharing the info. For me, pest control is one of the most interesting parts of other peoples grow.

Peace


----------



## bk78 (Mar 23, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Thanks for sharing the info. For me, pest control is one of the most interesting parts of other peoples grow.
> 
> Peace



If you’ve noticed the sticky cards came out after about a week in there. Just use them to see if there is


----------



## bk78 (Mar 24, 2021)

Veg room filling up quick. Going to be delivering cuts to a few different people this weekend to thin it out. I’ll only be keeping 1 of each of the Rozay and stunna phenos and the stanky and fruit cake.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2021)

what time are you stopping by this weekend? want to make sure i got plenty of beer in the fridge!!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what time are you stopping by this weekend? want to make sure i got plenty of beer in the fridge!!


Sadly I’m not allowed in the states. Well not really sad I guess because I have no ambitions to ever step foot on your soil again lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sadly I’m not allowed in the states. Well not really sad I guess because I have no ambitions to ever step foot on your soil again lol.


can't say i blame you!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sadly I’m not allowed in the states. Well not really sad I guess because I have no ambitions to ever step foot on your soil again lol.


Aww we not so bad


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2021)

Hay BK what are your thoughts about this for foliage spray as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2021)

Pheno #3 of the stunna is just beautiful

terps and resin just coming in hot on this lady


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay BK what are your thoughts about this for foliage spray View attachment 4861589as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


‘’Looks good to me buddy


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

that stunna has some nice purples in her huh? very nice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey @bk78 you wanna borrow this when i get done with her??? lmao


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

@Wattzzup does that padawanmoron not get jokes or what? 

staying in a log cabin gives you co2 poisoning?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @Wattzzup does that padawanmoron not get jokes or what?
> 
> staying in a log cabin gives you co2 poisoning?


He’s on my ignore list. He also doesn’t know the difference between “mould” and “mold” apparently. He thinks the entire world should speak American English.  I’m pretty sure he’s banned from this thread.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> He’s on my ignore list. He also doesn’t know the difference between “mould” and “mold” apparently. He thinks the entire world should speak American English.  I’m pretty sure he’s banned from this thread.


he definitely lowers the average IQ here in Colorado. lol.


----------



## Hydrahail (Mar 25, 2021)

Nice set up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> ‘’Looks good to me buddy


Thanks for that as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he definitely lowers the average IQ here in Colorado. lol.


He’s racist so that means it’s already a few points lower. Most on here believe he’s a cop. So there’s that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> He’s racist so that means it’s already a few points lower. Most on here believe he’s a cop. So there’s that.


so i've heard. he lives a few hours from me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


check out kelp4less.com they generally have the cheapest prices i've seen.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> He’s racist so that means it’s already a few points lower. Most on here believe he’s a cop. So there’s that.


Maybe it’s renfro sock?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Just another scared triggered white boy.


Another place sir. Not here.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Maybe it’s renfro sock?


He wishes he was Renfro’s sock in more ways than one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

both of those losers do not represent my lovely state of CO!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> both of those losers do not represent my lovely state of CO!!!!


They seem more like the Kentucky type


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> They seem more like the Kentucky type


the family tree without branches type?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 27, 2021)

Day 27

not sure if I mentioned but I cut out calmag completely a couple weeks ago to see if my tap water would suffice in flower. Well 1 plant is currently showing calcium deficiency early stage at this point, so I added it back into this morning’s reservoir fill.

The back middle plant is the only one showing signs so far.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 28, 2021)

Put every back up into 1 gals and tossed everything else in the trash. Now to get the 2 cuts I took in last weekend healthy and thriving again (stanky/fruit cake)

They will stay in these 1 gals until I’m done flowering the mothers.

The 3 extra cuts were supposed to be going to a good friend today, unfortunately the Stankasaurus I took in came with fucking gnats and I will never give a friend a plant with bugs so I need to eradicate them first before he gets them.

I crushed up some mosquito dunks and sprinkled them on top of every pot after transplant, I will do this 3 times over the next week in hopes I knock out the larvae


----------



## bk78 (Mar 28, 2021)

Stunna #3 just continuing to impress me daily 

She’s got the terps, resin production and looking like she may be a yielder too!


----------



## Tracker (Mar 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I will never give a friend a plant with bugs


Ethical grower. good on you!


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Stunna #3 just continuing to impress me daily
> 
> She’s got the terps, resin production and looking like she may be a yielder too!
> 
> View attachment 4865125View attachment 4865126View attachment 4865127View attachment 4865128View attachment 4865129


Between the look of your plants and the fact I changed my veg to led and just got 440w of Qboards to put in the flower tent along side a 1000w hps, I think that kinda makes me a "half-breed" now, which means I have to stop giving you so much sh*t about using Leds...

Damn it...

Looks great man.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 28, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Between the look of your plants and the fact I changed my veg to led and just got 440w of Qboards to put in the flower tent along side a 1000w hps, I think that kinda makes me a "half-breed" now, which means I have to stop giving you so much sh*t about using Leds...
> 
> Damn it...
> 
> Looks great man.


Haha thank you sir. The led/hps thing is just a fun little game


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 28, 2021)

hps vs led threads !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2klude (Mar 28, 2021)

The Stunner#3 looks awesome. She shows some purple early on. Any plans to drop the temps down later in flower to try and get more color our of her?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 28, 2021)

Doods chillin

ugh Sunday evenings suck, short week though


----------



## bk78 (Mar 29, 2021)

The location of my alibaba order


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2021)

Well at least it's not in the Suez Canal


----------



## tkmk (Mar 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Doods chillin
> 
> ugh Sunday evenings suck, short week though
> 
> View attachment 4865297


Love the markings on your cat.
Heres mine with his weird obsession with bags lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 29, 2021)

BK the canal is open


----------



## bk78 (Mar 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> BK the canal is open


Let the greatness of alibaba flow to the world!

praise the lord


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 29, 2021)

Still using gaia green


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Let the greatness of alibaba flow to the world!
> 
> praise the lord


Slow boat from china


----------



## bk78 (Mar 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Slow boat from china


Saved me 3 hundo on my last order lol 

only took 27 days to my door.


----------



## tkmk (Mar 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Saved me 3 hundo on my last order lol
> 
> only took 27 days to my door.


What we love saving hundos!


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The location of my alibaba order
> 
> View attachment 4865757


Whats in the new order BK?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 29, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Whats in the new order BK?


It’s just a joke, But I did get a couple more of the 240 kits a week ago. Too cheap not to grab a couple spares to have on hand.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s just a joke, But I did get a couple more of the 240 kits a week ago. Too cheap not to grab a couple spares to have on hand.


Got a link by chance?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 29, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Got a link by chance?


They were $30 each cheaper last week. They had a big sale going 






Meijiu Hot Seller V3 Grow Light Kit,Meiju V3 240w Samsung Lm301h 660 Red Meijiu Qb288 Grow Lights - Buy Meijiu Qb288 Grow Light Kit,Meijiu Qb288 V3 240w,Grow Lights Product on Alibaba.com


Meijiu Hot Seller V3 Grow Light Kit,Meiju V3 240w Samsung Lm301h 660 Red Meijiu Qb288 Grow Lights - Buy Meijiu Qb288 Grow Light Kit,Meijiu Qb288 V3 240w,Grow Lights Product on Alibaba.com



meijiuled.en.alibaba.com


----------



## bk78 (Mar 30, 2021)

Today marks the morning of day 30.

resin poppin off great on the stunnas, the Rozay is definitely lacking all around 

pics are of the 3 stunnas


----------



## bk78 (Mar 30, 2021)

Haven’t posted gimpy in a minute


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 30, 2021)

ribbit ribbit ribbit


----------



## bk78 (Mar 30, 2021)

Woof


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 30, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> ribbit ribbit ribbit


I’m confused...are you hungry for some lettuce?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Woof


Are you two speaking in some kind of secret code?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 30, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Are you two speaking in some kind of secret code?


Just responding to the troll in troll talk that’s all


----------



## bk78 (Mar 30, 2021)

Just cracked a fresh jar of the fruit cake. Still fresh and sticky even though it’s been in there 4 months


----------



## Houstini (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice work, ive made it through the whole thing over the last few weeks. Keep it up!


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just cracked a fresh jar of the fruit cake. Still fresh and sticky even though it’s been in there 4 months
> 
> View attachment 4867092


Fuckin old home grown lol


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Fuckin old home grown lol


Yup 

garbo homegrown mids


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Nice work, ive made it through the whole thing over the last few weeks. Keep it up!


Thanks for following along


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m going to start growing autoflowers

They are the future


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Apr 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to start growing autoflowers
> 
> They are the future


I know just the guy too if you need advice....


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> I know just the guy too if you need advice....


one love bro


----------



## Brettman (Apr 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to start growing autoflowers
> 
> They are the future


I knew you’d come around.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sabre turns 10 today 

old man


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to start growing autoflowers
> 
> They are the future


i'm gonna start drinking Heineken 0.0 alcohol free beer is the future! lol


----------



## J232 (Apr 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to start growing autoflowers
> 
> They are the future


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2021)

You bunch off trolls. Y’all just wait until I start pulling 1 pound autos from my 15 2x2 tents I have waiting to fire up.


----------



## J232 (Apr 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You bunch off trolls. Y’all just wait until I start pulling 1 pound autos from my 15 2x2 tents I have waiting to fire up.


Tents on sale at T&T still, I was eye balling the 3 1/4ft one for cuts or a project of sorts.. Cheap @ $112.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 1, 2021)

J232 said:


> Tents on sale at T&T still, I was eye balling the 3 1/4ft one for cuts or a project of sorts.. Cheap @ $112.


i just found a boy scout chapter that was closing and bought a lot of 157 2 person tents at their auction. top that bitches!!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2021)

J232 said:


> Tents on sale at T&T still, I was eye balling the 3 1/4ft one for cuts or a project of sorts.. Cheap @ $112.


I have 3 rooms so I never look at tents. Sorry.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 1, 2021)

shit, just realized boy scouts don't sleep in grow tents. fml.


----------



## J232 (Apr 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I have 3 rooms so I never look at tents. Sorry.


Autos only work in tents or bathtubs though.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2021)

Doesn’t look like I’ll have a keeper of the Rozay by the way they are turning out so far. But the 2 back stunnas are just terpy and chunky so far.

Still have 4-6 weeks to go so things might brighten up for a rozay yet possibly.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Apr 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Doesn’t look like I’ll have a keeper of the Rozay by the way they are turning out so far. But the 2 back stunnas are just terpy and chunky so far.
> 
> Still have 4-6 weeks to go so things might brighten up for a rozay yet possibly.
> 
> View attachment 4868550View attachment 4868551


Buds in the middle/back left look fucking amazing. Flowers look voluptuous .


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2021)

Pretty sure I knocked the gnats out quick and hard. They came in on stanky, which I’m still p

The back ups of what’s flowering are all nice and healthy.



The Frosted fruit cake I got back is getting nice and healthy again, as well as stanky. Another week the mother room should be at 100%. The 3 clones I was holding to give to a friend until I knew 100% no gnats would go with them.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Buds in the middle/back left look fucking amazing. Flowers look voluptuous .


Yeah man they are chunking up nicely


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to start growing autoflowers
> 
> They are the future


I think its @WintersBones who grows some killer looking autos. Pretty good perpetual system going with autos flowering in the veg tent.


----------



## Scuzzman (Apr 2, 2021)

I grow autos- easy,fast,full the tents/rooms , every 4-5 weeks 9 x beans go into the pots and 9 get cut down-
@bk78 - what do you think of the Ex-Hale stuff, I dont use Co2 as have passive rooms, spend a bit of time in the rooms as grow coco coir , also what do you think of the Pulse do you think its a necessary item? I use inkbirds at the moment but always open to new and better things if they work


----------



## bk78 (Apr 2, 2021)

April fools joke gone wrong with the auto comment


----------



## bk78 (Apr 2, 2021)

Scuzzman said:


> I grow autos- easy,fast,full the tents/rooms , every 4-5 weeks 9 x beans go into the pots and 9 get cut down-
> @bk78 - what do you think of the Ex-Hale stuff, I dont use Co2 as have passive rooms, spend a bit of time in the rooms as grow coco coir , also what do you think of the Pulse do you think its a necessary item? I use inkbirds at the moment but always open to new and better things if they work


The bags do add Co2, but the exhaust sucks it out. Just wanted to put that theory down myself, now I know. Love my pulse pro, it saved me last night alerting me my RH was high from my dehumidifier being full. And the ppfd meter is always a plus too.


----------



## 2klude (Apr 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The bags do add Co2, but the exhaust sucks it out. Just wanted to put that theory down myself, now I know. Love my pulse pro, it saved me last night alerting me my RH was high from my dehumidifier being full. And the ppfd meter is always a plus too.


Which Canadian supplier carries the Pulse Pro, or did you have it shipped in from the states?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 2, 2021)

2klude said:


> Which Canadian supplier carries the Pulse Pro, or did you have it shipped in from the states?


I was in on the pre order before it even released and got a free pulse one directly from pulse.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Apr 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I was in on the pre order before it even released and got a free pulse one directly from pulse.


i was wondering about those for the par meter because it's got a good price. But I wasn't sure on the spectrum part. Does that work? Or what does it show for spectrum?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 2, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> i was wondering about those for the par meter because it's got a good price. But I wasn't sure on the spectrum part. Does that work? Or what does it show for spectrum?


Without a spectrometer to test idk. The ppfd is all that really counts though and that’s been tested by numerous people already b


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Apr 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Without a spectrometer to test idk. The ppfd is all that really counts though and that’s been tested by numerous people already b


Oh ok. Like I was curious if you put it up to a blurple if it just shows a red spike and blue spike etc.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 3, 2021)

Garden pics


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2021)

First pic is of the only Rozay I will give a second run, super far behind every stunna in the room. My goal was to find a fast finisher, and no Rozay are living up to that.




Next 3 pics are of each stunna. 2 of them are leaps and bounds ahead of the whole room and will be getting a second run to pic the best one in the end.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 5, 2021)

Do.you know or have you heard about e what the Pac Mac crosses are like from sacred cut? @bk78 

That's all real canada seedz has right now . Maybe that's a good thing , wish I knew lol


----------



## bk78 (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m hoping


Green Puddin said:


> Do.you know or have you heard about e what the Pac Mac crosses are like from sacred cut? @bk78
> 
> That's all real canada seedz has right now . Maybe that's a good thing , wish I knew lol



Id imagine you’d find some fire in every one of those packs. We all seen how his FPOG X Wedding cake is, and I see a few crosses including both of those? Go hunting


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2021)

Hopefully you had a good Easter @bk78 and loving the ladies looks like you are bringing back winter with all that frostyness


----------



## bk78 (Apr 5, 2021)

Noticed one of the Rozay had a lot of orange pistils on 1 bud. Split the bud open and as I suspected nanners.

Plucked them and I will keep a close eye on that one for the remainder of the run. 

Some lower bud pics from the stunna


----------



## bk78 (Apr 5, 2021)

Don’t be sad @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Apr 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Don’t be sad @Jeffislovinlife


But isn't it always a little heartbreak? I have some blue dreams I gotta toss due to this


----------



## bk78 (Apr 5, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> But isn't it always a little heartbreak? I have some blue dreams I gotta toss due to this



Thats the whole process of selecting phenos to run again. This one’s definitely not lol. But if I get some seeds I’ll definitely do a pheno hunt with them :shrug:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Don’t be sad @Jeffislovinlife


Just a little sad it makes more work for you but we've got your back


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Apr 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thats the whole process of selecting phenos to run again. This one’s definitely not lol. But if I get some seeds I’ll definitely do a pheno hunt with them :shrug:


Yo I just ordered a pulse pro. Found a coupon online. Damn price hard to beat, comes in under the apogee with the CO2 monitoring and spectrum. Lol

4-6week lead time now


----------



## bk78 (Apr 5, 2021)

Culprit #1 circled.

fuck that plant anyways. Wasn’t on my watch list to keep.


----------



## vortexya (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It. Just. Won’t. Stop.
> 
> Finish 1 pan, 15 more waiting.
> 
> ...





bk78 said:


> Culprit #1 circled.
> 
> fuck that plant anyways. Wasn’t on my watch list to keep.
> 
> View attachment 4871430


As this is my first post here I want to just say thank you dude from the land of OZ , yeah koalaville, just awesome.
I am not a noob to the scene just been watching from the outdoor side for some time. I spent maybe 8 hours reading the thread, lots of laughs, good info and such.
The time and effort you have spent documenting these grows with the LED system really changed my path. I was just gonna go the standard digital ballast , MH/ HPS but, I have seen the light so to speak. Rita has been promoted , the new consultant is Ruby, and seems like a very well informed individual. Pics to come, I have been playing with Amherst Sour Diesel but she does not suit the wet climate here which is a shame cause she offers a lot of kindness for your effort. All the best Bro.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

vortexya said:


> As this is my first post here I want to just say thank you dude from the land of OZ , yeah koalaville, just awesome.
> I am not a noob to the scene just been watching from the outdoor side for some time. I spent maybe 8 hours reading the thread, lots of laughs, good info and such.
> The time and effort you have spent documenting these grows with the LED system really changed my path. I was just gonna go the standard digital ballast , MH/ HPS but, I have seen the light so to speak. Rita has been promoted , the new consultant is Ruby, and seems like a very well informed individual. Pics to come, I have been playing with Amherst Sour Diesel but she does not suit the wet climate here which is a shame cause she offers a lot of kindness for your effort. All the best Bro.



Thanks for the follow. Good choice on going with LED and not dinosaur tech


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

Stunna #2 is definitely the yielder of the room. I don’t think I’ve ever had a plant this far along on 36 days into flower.

Last pic is the lowest nug on the plant


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice setup man!! I’d love to have that space haha

Noticed your in an automated watering system?

You tried airpots before? The proper brand not the knock-offs


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Nice setup man!! I’d love to have that space haha
> 
> Noticed your in an automated watering system?
> 
> You tried airpots before? The proper brand not the knock-offs


No irrigation here man sorry. And yes I’ve tried airpots, awful things imo.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2021)

36 days on that stunna? 

you'd be chopping her down if she was an auto. lol. 

i never noticed how you named the room "strip club" lmao!


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Nice setup man!! I’d love to have that space haha
> 
> Noticed your in an automated watering system?
> 
> You tried airpots before? The proper brand not the knock-offs


I found the airpots ok for seedlings and clones. Once you get into flower with them they like to piss the feed right out of the holes.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 36 days on that stunna?
> 
> you'd be chopping her down if she was an auto. lol.
> 
> i never noticed how you named the room "strip club" lmao!


The way it’s coming along it’s going to be a fast finisher by the looks of her, which is exactly what I was hoping to find. Fuck these 11 week strains, I have one already (frosted fruit cake) I don’t need more.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The way it’s coming along it’s going to be a fast finisher by the looks of her, which is exactly what I was hoping to find. Fuck these 11 week strains, I have one already (frosted fruit cake) I don’t need more.


have you ever done a haze that goes like 13+? i really want to try a super silver haze but that's a long friggin time


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> have you ever done a haze that goes like 13+? i really want to try a super silver haze but that's a long friggin time


Longest I’ve went was 12 weeks. I hated it. But thank god it was a mono crop so everything came down at the same time.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I found the airpots ok for seedlings and clones. Once you get into flower with them they like to piss the feed right out of the holes.


Ah fair play thought it was automated.

They do if it gets too dry or when the rootball hasn’t filled the pot entirely or it’s improperly potted up to being with. A good stab with BBQ skewers help if too dry combined with watering in 3-4 stages. Water one then the others and by the time you get back to the first it’s soaked in.

Also when potting up it’s critical to tap the shit outta it so it settles into the holes. I find doing it in layers with pushing my finger tips an inch round the side forms a better barrier, because if it’s lose it fires out the sides big time which is what puts people off.

Its the simplest way to get bigger buds/plants in the same timeframe if everything else is dialled in.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> .
> 
> Its the simplest way to get bigger buds/plants in the same timeframe if everything else is dialled in.


LoL


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

Not sure if this is a troll or not

guess I’ll play it out for a bit


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> LoL


What’s funny about that? Do a side by side for yourself to see and no doubt the airpot will yield more.


----------



## Hydrahail (Apr 6, 2021)

Sick grow bk took awhile to read, I'm just starting to really get back into growing am going to be seting up a room like yours I'm tired of growing in tents.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> What’s funny about that? Do a side by side for yourself to see and no doubt the airpot will yield more.


since you've done a side by side let's see some pics my man.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 6, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> since you've done a side by side let's see some pics my man.


Ive not done an exact side by side but from experience the growth rate of airpots and yields have been consistently more. I’m sure there’s side by sides if you look on google. 

Theres a reason the most advanced horticulture organisation (Gardens of Kew London) use them for over 3000 species of plants...

I’ve got one I can show just now - it’s only an auto as I done an auto run this winter for various lazy reasons. Tent is a 5x5 for scale.

it’s in a 9l pot so that’s 2 1/3 us gallons and looks to yield 5-6ozs. Not bad for 65 days since planting.

Reason she doesn’t fill the tent is that she’s the part of the remaining few from the winter cycle. Vegging and flowering in one tent is the most attractive quality of autos.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Ive not done an exact side by side but from experience the growth rate of airpots and yields have been consistently more. I’m sure there’s side by sides if you look on google.
> 
> Theres a reason the most advanced horticulture organisation (Gardens of Kew London) use them for over 3000 species of plants...
> 
> ...



Cute plants. Kinda small for my liking.

I think I’ll stick to not using airpots thanks.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 6, 2021)

Someone skipped the first 78 pages of this thread


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Ive not done an exact side by side but from experience the growth rate of airpots and yields have been consistently more. I’m sure there’s side by sides if you look on google.
> 
> Theres a reason the most advanced horticulture organisation (Gardens of Kew London) use them for over 3000 species of plants...
> 
> ...


2.3 gallon pots. I think I’m doing ok?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Cute plants. Kinda small for my liking.
> 
> I think I’ll stick to not using airpots thanks.


Only front one is an airpot which ended up being the solo pictured plant. They‘re Small due to being autos/pot size. Most are in less than a gal. I wanted variety rather than weight.

Honestly man just giving u a tip as you’ve got everything else dialled in and if you got 20% more yield for simply changing your pot ain’t that a good thing?


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 2.3 gallon pots. I think I’m doing ok?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872400


Imagine how big they would have been in airpots


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 2.3 gallon pots. I think I’m doing ok?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872400


nice ladies! Ofc they’re gonna get big being photos. Just thought I’d make u aware of airpots and their benefits. 

@Wattzzup

Aye might’ve skimmed a bit haha


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 6, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Imagine how big they would have been in airpots


20% haha


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> 20% haha


@bk78 just measured. He doesn’t have enough height for 20% more so good thing he didn’t use those. Huh?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 6, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> @bk78 just measured. He doesn’t have enough height for 20% more so good thing he didn’t use those. Huh?


It’s not just height it’s bud mass... the 20% that’s what I’m getting at. So you’re increasing your yields not just by plant size but the size of the buds.

Im sure he’s got enough experience to estimate a plants overall height before flipping


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t. But I’ll definitely look into it and give it a try. Why the fuck not, I have the room.


I’ve tried two 1 gallon carboys years ago.
Granted I had a cheap $80 c02 monitor that advertised a 3-30% floating error.
Even with the math of 30%more or less than it’s reading it didn’t seem to do much.

Used the same metre in my tent with a c02 bag and the reeding was slightly higher but nothing crazy.

I think if you want to pull the trigger on C02 you need a sealed room and a bottle or burner to really see the difference


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> I’ve tried two 1 gallon carboys years ago.
> Granted I had a cheap $80 c02 monitor that advertised a 3-30% floating error.
> Even with the math of 30%more or less than it’s reading it didn’t seem to do much.
> 
> ...


Yeah I’ve come to that conclusion. Maybe after this run I’ll install a mini split and get the ball rolling on a sealed room.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah I’ve come to that conclusion. Maybe after this run I’ll install a mini split and get the ball rolling on a sealed room.


Looks awesome in here. I'm late to the party but it looks like I'm just in time for the show!


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Looks awesome in here. I'm late to the party but it looks like I'm just in time for the show!


Thanks man. As I stated at the beginning of this run I’m just trying to find a nice mother. Stick around for the next show though it’ll be much more impressive. I did no training or nothing, wanted to see how they grew naturally for my decision for a mom.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Apr 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah I’ve come to that conclusion. Maybe after this run I’ll install a mini split and get the ball rolling on a sealed room.


What do you hate money??? Use wood chips. Free CO2.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 6, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> What do you hate money??? Use wood chips. Free CO2.


Ya man I got too much money,used it to buy c02 meter to figure things out...We’re not running hugelkultur(except that one dope guy)

wood chips,carboys of yeast and sugar,and c02 bags don’t really cut it. Even in a sealed room you won’t hit 1000-1200ppm


----------



## bk78 (Apr 6, 2021)

The purple stunna


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey bk would you be able to post a pic of the drain pump box so I can see how you ran it. Just got mine and either I’m missing some pieces or I’m an idiot


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> Hey bk would you be able to post a pic of the drain pump box so I can see how you ran it. Just got mine and either I’m missing some pieces or I’m an idiot


Page 1


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> Hey bk would you be able to post a pic of the drain pump box so I can see how you ran it. Just got mine and either I’m missing some pieces or I’m an idiot


Post a pic of what you got. I’m at work man sorry.


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Apr 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Post a pic of what you got. I’m at work man sorry.


 You answered my question already didn’t know you had a video of the setup. I’m missing the discharge fitting for the pump...bummer. Once again thanks man


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> You answered my question already didn’t know you had a video of the setup. I’m missing the discharge fitting for the pump...bummer. Once again thanks man


It’ll probably be in the other pump box. You should’ve gotten a 750 and a 1100


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Apr 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’ll probably be in the other pump box. You should’ve gotten a 750 and a 1100


Yea I got both pumps but missing both pump fittings. Sad day I’m getting sick of emptying my temporary runoff tray....


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> Yea I got both pumps but missing both pump fittings. Sad day I’m getting sick of emptying my temporary runoff tray....


Only comes with 1 fitting which fits on the 1200, then a adapter to Fort the 750


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Missing the two I circled I thought the one on the left was for the 750 and right one for 1100....


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> Missing the two I circled I thought the one on the left was for the 750 and right one for 1100....


Yeah that’s a single piece. That sucks man


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 7, 2021)

nice hat trick for Draisaitl today!


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Apr 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah that’s a single piece. That sucks man


The good thing is Thebucketcompany has great customer service and is sending the pieces out right away


----------



## vortexya (Apr 9, 2021)

gday BK, any thoughts on Relentless Genetics Stunna #5, I would like something new to go with the new system. Seems like they are a good crew to go with.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 9, 2021)

39 days in 

first pics are of the polyploid celery stalk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2021)

As always f*cking awesome and congratulations loving the show


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2021)

Hay @bk78 can you tell me what your opinion on this


----------



## bk78 (Apr 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay @bk78 can you tell me what your opinion on this View attachment 4874798View attachment 4874799View attachment 4874800View attachment 4874801


Looks very budget oriented


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Looks very budget oriented


Thanks for that and they make them in store it is a new store in town and thought that it was awesome that they offer an in store deal like that


----------



## bk78 (Apr 9, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Thanks for that and they make them in store it is a new store in town and thought that it was awesome that they offer an in store deal like that View attachment 4874802


Highly unlikely they make them in store. They might screw in the PCB, but looks 100% china to me idk.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 9, 2021)

Ya you are right about that but man just got excited about the new store for it means that attitudes around here are finally starting to change


----------



## bk78 (Apr 9, 2021)

Friday night weeds

Tomorrow will be day 40. Super fast these 2 stunnas, might actually find a true 8 week pheno on this hunt.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 9, 2021)

Here’s the stankasaurus mom that my Buddy just took down today.

I’ll be doing a mono crop of this next run.

@a mongo frog


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s the stankasaurus mom that my Buddy just took down today.
> 
> I’ll be doing a mono crop of this next run.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm going to need a cut before you flip. Thanks in advance. Also what light did this fine gentleman use?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 9, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea I'm going to need a cut before you flip. Thanks in advance. Also what light did this fine gentleman use?


Meijiu 480 kits


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

The big girl is spreading her wings and doing the gangster lean already. Time to put some stakes, or yo-yos on her I think.

Then the pink pheno just keeps getting more and more pink every time I walk into the room it seems

Still can’t believe these 2 are only on day 40 since flip.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh yeah and I’ve started to add this fucking PK boost that floraflex sent me 10 god damn pounds of. I normally never add any boosters but figured I’d give it a shot. Prepare for crispy critters autopot plants 

Also RIP DMX


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

Haven’t posted one of these views in a minute 

Pretty sure I’ve found what I’ll be keeping in the rotation and what I won’t be at this point.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

The veg room has been rid of gnats for a week now

I’ve super cropped the Stankasaurus mother and will be taking cuts by next weekend. The 6 cuts from what I’m flowering now are going through their re veg phase currently and looking great.

For some reason the frosted fruit cake mom isn’t growing much at all, but I’m fine with slow growth as I won’t be running her again until fall I think anyways.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 11, 2021)

Lights just came on so I thought I’d check the camera. We have a man down on stunna 2

guess it’s time to get some stakes into her


----------



## bk78 (Apr 11, 2021)

Some daily weed pics


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2021)

Enjoying my subscription to the Daily Dank...


----------



## bk78 (Apr 12, 2021)

Grompy boy

and a bump to get the viparspectra spam to disappear


----------



## Ctheperson (Apr 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The A8 has almost a 1000 less diodes then my lights, so you'd have to buy or rent a par meter to get your numbers man, sorry


Which model did you use? The only meiju six50 watt I can see is the a8. Tia I know this thread is old to you but I’m just now finding it and it’s rad!


----------



## bk78 (Apr 13, 2021)

Ctheperson said:


> Which model did you use? The only meiju six50 watt I can see is the a8. Tia I know this thread is old to you but I’m just now finding it and it’s rad!


I run 2 F8’s in my room.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 13, 2021)

Morning frost advisory


----------



## bk78 (Apr 13, 2021)

Time to start tapering my feeds down it looks like. Heavy on the N even though I’ve only ever added half strength of these new nutrients from the beginning 

crazy how they recommend double what I’m feeding. My plants would look like autopots if I did that shit.


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey man, just looked at your thread and I'm in love with your plants and your setup. I hope to be as good as you and have just as killer setup one day. Good growing brother you making this look so easy


----------



## bk78 (Apr 14, 2021)

Day 44 since flip of my nitrogen toxic midz


----------



## bk78 (Apr 14, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> Hey man, just looked at your thread and I'm in love with your plants and your setup. I hope to be as good as you and have just as killer setup one day. Good growing brother you making this look so easy


Hey dude I apologize greatly

I never seen this comment or got a notification about it for some reason?

Welcome to the shit show and thanks for joining along for the ride.


----------



## Lunatixx (Apr 15, 2021)

Looking good


----------



## 2klude (Apr 15, 2021)

@bk78 How long did it take to get the Meijiu shipped to Canada once you made payment?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 15, 2021)

2klude said:


> @bk78 How long did it take to get the Meijiu shipped to Canada once you made payment?



Ive made many orders and all arrived in 7-10 days after payment. My strips I got shipped by sea to save on shipping and those took 27 days to my door


----------



## Geordie_John (Apr 15, 2021)

Lovely grows, all look fab. I think I had a bit nitrogen toxicity this time round, how do you deal with that? Just dial back the nutes ?

Def gonna follow, sure I can learn a lot from you


----------



## bk78 (Apr 15, 2021)

Anyone who asked about the frosted fruit cake. He’s releasing a few packs into the wild again


----------



## bk78 (Apr 15, 2021)

Geordie_John said:


> Lovely grows, all look fab. I think I had a bit nitrogen toxicity this time round, how do you deal with that? Just dial back the nutes ?
> 
> Def gonna follow, sure I can learn a lot from you


‘’Try and cut nitrogen as best you can if you are in the toxicity levels. I was being sarcastic because a couple noob trolls on their first grow don’t know what healthy plants look like.

‘’They think a plant should have yellow leaves at harvest


----------



## bk78 (Apr 15, 2021)

Got home from work today and the leaves on the biggest plant closest to the light have all cupped. Guess they can’t handle the 1200ppfd with no added co2. My temps and humidity are all still in check so that’s the only thing I can think of.

Plenty more on the plant to finish her off regardless so NBD 

I miss my signature already it seems to have disappeared from my profile 

Gotta always show the bad with the good


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow, that's such a lovely color. Amazing grow :]


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Got home from work today and the leaves on the biggest plant closest to the light have all cupped. Guess they can’t handle the 1200ppfd with no added co2. My temps and humidity are all still in check so that’s the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Plenty more on the plant to finish her off regardless so NBD
> 
> ...


The bad and the good. Way to go man, that is awesome. Got to respect that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't know I might have to get some of that and smoke it to see if I would enjoy it ha ha ha love your work as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Apr 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Anyone who asked about the frosted fruit cake. He’s releasing a few packs into the wild again
> 
> View attachment 4879304View attachment 4879305


 nice ya grabbin pink panties for sure
they have good genetics. my buddy grows em


----------



## bk78 (Apr 16, 2021)

Looks like the cuts in the nursery are finally starting to snap out of their reveg phase.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 16, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> nice ya grabbin pink panties for sure
> they have good genetics. my buddy grows em


Nice!

I scooped a pack of gmo x fpog and a pack of Mac x fpog

and got a pack of frosted fruit cake free.


----------



## J232 (Apr 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I scooped a pack of gmo x fpog and a pack of Mac x fpog
> 
> and got a pack of frosted fruit cake free.


The ffc went in minutes he said, all his stuff looks great. 

Looks dank, nice work!  I’m not getting notifications now either...


----------



## bk78 (Apr 17, 2021)

First pic is of the 1 Rozay that I’ll be giving another run to see if I want to keep her around. This plant is the gimpy celery stalk one. Turned out to be a nice easy growing plant and the size I am looking for that suits my style




Next pic is of the 2 #1 stunnas I’ll be giving a second run to pic the best out of the 2, which is going to be a tough decision but I only have room in the nursery for 1 unfortunately





Final pic is of all 3 together


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 17, 2021)

Pretty ass flowers...


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 17, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Pretty ass flowers...


Not nice to call his plants ass...


----------



## bk78 (Apr 17, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Not nice to call his plants ass...


they’re offended


----------



## bk78 (Apr 17, 2021)

Tough to really tell the size of peoples flower. I’m pretty impressed so far

Couple more weeks and they should be looking real angry looking.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Tough to really tell the size of peoples flower. I’m pretty impressed so far
> 
> Couple more weeks and they should be looking real angry looking.
> 
> View attachment 4881238View attachment 4881239View attachment 4881240View attachment 4881241View attachment 4881242


That's not how you pH.

Absolutely loving that red color on that Stunna. Maybe it's more purple but looks red in pictures.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 17, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> That's not how you pH.
> 
> Absolutely loving that red color on that Stunna. Maybe it's more purple but looks red in pictures.


It’s a nice red wine colour. Beautiful plant, super easy to grow and never had a single deficiency or issue it’s whole life. But it’s lacking in resin production compared to the other one, which is sad because I really want to keep her in the stable but it might not make the cut because of that. Still sticky as shit, just not even close to her sister.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 18, 2021)

I don’t think I mentioned this in here, but I have 4 4‘ 385nm bars arriving next week 

they won’t be going in this run though unfortunately 


I’ll be running a couple of my trusty frosted fruit cakes next run again so I can compare if they do anything spectacular or not.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t think I mentioned this in here, but I have 4 4‘ 385nm bars arriving next week
> 
> they won’t be going in this run though unfortunately
> 
> ...


Where are those from?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 18, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Where are those from?


The greatest light supplier on earth

alibaba


----------



## bk78 (Apr 18, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Where are those from?


I got 4 of the 60w versions 






Umol-2021-New-30W-60W-UV


Umol-2021-New-30W-60W-UV



www.alibaba.com


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The greatest light supplier on earth
> 
> alibaba


I figured. I get overwhelmed when im on there. So many similar products, with similar prices, with similar features...ugh, i need a bowl.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 18, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> , i need a bowl.



no better time then now

If you ever need help navigating man I got you


----------



## tkmk (Apr 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> no better time then now
> 
> If you ever need help navigating man I got you
> 
> View attachment 4881818


That thing looks awesome.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> no better time then now
> 
> If you ever need help navigating man I got you
> 
> View attachment 4881818


Well i just had 3 bowls of some Rockstar Tuna from the dispo across the street. Was stoked that they listed a terpene profile on the jar. 2.61% terp content is not bad at all. Opened it up and damn, it looked killer! Tastes kind of musty though and burns kind of rough. It came with a Boveda pack though and to be honest I dont like them. I feel it makes bud too damp. 
Anyways, what kind of device is that?!


----------



## bk78 (Apr 18, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Well i just had 3 bowls of some Rockstar Tuna from the dispo across the street. Was stoked that they listed a terpene profile on the jar. 2.61% terp content is not bad at all. Opened it up and damn, it looked killer! Tastes kind of musty though and burns kind of rough. It came with a Boveda pack though and to be honest I dont like them. I feel it makes bud too damp.
> Anyways, what kind of device is that?!


It’s the firefly v2.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 19, 2021)

Day 49 today At lights on


----------



## 2klude (Apr 19, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> I figured. I get overwhelmed when im on there. So many similar products, with similar prices, with similar features...ugh, i need a bowl.


Alibaba is setup a little odd to me too... I get what you're saying. Just find the product you want, do your research on the company, and reach out to the rep. Tell them what you're looking for and they will get back to you very quickly with any info you need. Customer service from some of those lighting companies is amazing.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

4/20

Day 50 frost shots

hope everyone has a good day, just another normal day here with my nitrogen toxic, cupping leaves


----------



## J232 (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 4/20
> 
> Day 50 frost shots
> 
> ...


Looks great man, very nice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

how's this for a cheap UV-A fixture? 


https://www.amazon.com/Gohyo-Supplies-Christmas-Blacklight-Birthday/dp/B076PLKPKR/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=led+black+light&qid=1618932486&sr=8-2


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how's this for a cheap UV-A fixture?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gohyo-Supplies-Christmas-Blacklight-Birthday/dp/B076PLKPKR/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=led+black+light&qid=1618932486&sr=8-2


My Bar is 365nm and 385nm. This Amazon bar, which I actually use for black light posters is 395-400nm. Not sure what it would do other than make everything glow when its on.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> My Bar is 365nm and 385nm. This Amazon bar, which I actually use for black light posters is 395-400nm. Not sure what it would do other than make everything glow when its on.


same Nm as this was my thinking: https://rapidled.com/collections/supplemental/products/uva-trichome-enhancement-puck


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> same Nm as this was my thinking: https://rapidled.com/collections/supplemental/products/uva-trichome-enhancement-puck


Yeah, honestly I am not sure. I know my HLG is 365nm and 385nm as are the bars BK just purchased. They must use those specifically for a reason but I cannot say if 390 -400 will be effective. I also cannot say it wont, wish I could give me info but don't want to be inaccurate.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yeah, honestly I am not sure. I know my HLG is 365nm and 385nm as are the bars BK just purchased. They must use those specifically for a reason but I cannot say if 390 -400 will be effective. I also cannot say it wont, wish I could give me info but don't want to be inaccurate.


not sure either. but it's hella cheap until you call it a "grow light" and not just a black light. lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> not sure either. but it's hella cheap until you call it a "grow light" and not just a black light. lol.


I wonder if @bk78 has any more info on the specific nanometer wavelengths that work? Happy 420 all.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I wonder if @bk78 has any more info on the specific nanometer wavelengths that work? Happy 420 all.


That work? Migro and bugbee have covered those topics in length numerous times.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That work? Migro and bugbee have covered those topics in length numerous times.


Ok, thanks. Off to watch some Dr. Bugbee


----------



## TokinReefer420 (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That work? Migro and bugbee have covered those topics in length numerous times.


Hey bk78 I had a question for u but I can't msg u can j.send me a msg


----------



## TokinReefer420 (Apr 20, 2021)

J232 said:


> Looks great man, very nice.


Shoot I can't message u where hit me up I just think u have nice plants and wanted to ask a question


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 20, 2021)

TokinReefer420 said:


> Shoot I can't message u where hit me up I just think u have nice plants and wanted to ask a question


Wouldn’t of asking the question been waaaaaaay faster? :shrug:


----------



## TokinReefer420 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Wouldn’t of asking the question been waaaaaaay faster? :shrug:


Didn't want to hijack the thread with my own plants


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

TokinReefer420 said:


> Shoot I can't message u where hit me up I just think u have nice plants and wanted to ask a question


First off.... are those your legs in your avatar?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

TokinReefer420 said:


> Didn't want to hijack the thread with my own plants


I sent you a DM


----------



## TokinReefer420 (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> First off.... are those your legs in your avatar?


Lol yes. They are


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Ok, thanks. Off to watch some Dr. Bugbee



Sorry doug. super busy day today for me. Did you find the videos you needed?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sorry doug. super busy day today for me. Did you find the videos you needed?


No problem man, you pointed me in the right direction. Many Thanks. This video explained it perfectly and also makes me think there is little use for the Amazon light being right at the end of the UVA spectrum.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> No problem man, you pointed me in the right direction. Many Thanks. This video explained it perfectly and also makes me think there is little use for the Amazon light being right at the end of the UVA spectrum.


That’s the video I was referring to.


----------



## tkmk (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 4/20
> 
> Day 50 frost shots
> 
> ...


That is some beautiful bud


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

tkmk said:


> That is some beautiful bud


Damn man thanks, I had this dude 3 weeks in on his first grow tell me they are ugly and burnt.

Kinda gave me a complex, I was about to just shut my rooms down and start buying it again.


----------



## tkmk (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Damn man thanks, I had this dude 3 weeks in on his first grow tell me they are ugly and burnt.
> 
> Kinda gave me a complex, I was about to just shut my rooms down and start buying it again.


Im hoping thats sarcasm lol.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

tkmk said:


> Im hoping thats sarcasm lol.



Me shutting down was sarcasm, but the kid literally said my buds look like shit and are burnt up.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Me shutting down was sarcasm, but the kid literally said my buds look like shit and are burnt up.


Also had Nitrogen toxicity, ROFL. The arrogance was quite astonishing.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Also had Nitrogen toxicity, ROFL. The arrogance was quite astonishing.



oh yeah I forgot about that.


super toxic


----------



## J232 (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Damn man thanks, I had this dude 3 weeks in on his first grow tell me they are ugly and burnt.


Don’t forget taco, hope my plants taco hard, hard buds roll that shit up lol.


----------



## tkmk (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Me shutting down was sarcasm, but the kid literally said my buds look like shit and are burnt up.


Yeah sounds like a "kid" that cant grow lol haters will always hate.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

J232 said:


> Don’t forget taco, hope my plants taco hard, hard buds roll that shit up lol.


fuck it’s taco Tuesday homie


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 20, 2021)

Well since we can ship within Canada you can always send it to me and I will dispose of it for you with pleasure. You know, so it won't make you Self-conscious


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

on a side note

ive started to cut my feeds back to 1g per gallon of a&b, I was using 2g per gallon of a&b prior.

figure most of the room should be done in 2 weeks or so by the looks of them currently.


----------



## J232 (Apr 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> on a side note
> 
> ive started to cut my feeds back to 1g per gallon of a&b, I was using 2g per gallon of a&b prior.
> 
> figure most of the room should be done in 2 weeks or so by the looks of them currently.


Time to flush bruh.. think of how much thc will unlock in the cure.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

J232 said:


> Time to flush bruh.. think of how much thc will unlock in the cure.


No flushing. Just dim down the wattzz a bit.


----------



## BassBuds (Apr 21, 2021)

Following along. Saw your plants and decided to take the plunge for the 1000w Meijiu F10 max with ir and uv. Just put my order in today. express shipped it's 1153 to the US. Currently I'm using a Black Dog Phytomax 2 800 LED ($1800). I'm planning on doing a side by side to see how they turn out. I'm hoping the Meijiu has better light distribution,.






2020-Best-Commercial-Horticulture-Grow-Light


2020-Best-Commercial-Horticulture-Grow-Light



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No flushing. Just dim down the wattzz a bit.


Wait a second...you turn your wattz DOWN?? Wattzzup with that?


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> no better time then now
> 
> If you ever need help navigating man I got you
> 
> View attachment 4881818


I'm honestly clueless to what this is. Looks like a USB port on the end lol. That just a pipe for burnin flower? What's the empty bowl for? Help! lol


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I'm honestly clueless to what this is. Looks like a USB port on the end lol. That just a pipe for burnin flower? What's the empty bowl for? Help! lol


It’s his hand held pulse pro remote that has a vaporizer and a screen built in. He can watch porn and vape on that thing.  It also makes popcorn


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 21, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s his hand held pulse pro remote that has a vaporizer and a screen built in. He can watch porn and vape on that thing.  It also makes popcorn


Holy shit a handheld that vapes flower?!?! Lol ok the sticker is from the controller. I'm veddy excite!


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 21, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> No problem man, you pointed me in the right direction. Many Thanks. This video explained it perfectly and also makes me think there is little use for the Amazon light being right at the end of the UVA spectrum.


at about the 10:00 mark, he shades in an area just below 400 and says that it's important for photosynthesis but slightly below the PAR threshold of 400. so the 380 to 400 range is important as well.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> at about the 10:00 mark, he shades in an area just below 400 and says that it's important for photosynthesis but slightly below the PAR threshold of 400. so the 380 to 400 range is important as well.


Yes he does but I am not trying to benefit photosynthesis, I am trying to increase trichome production. That happens at the lower wave lengths. Great video though.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 21, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yes he does but I am not trying to benefit photosynthesis, I am trying to increase trichome production. That happens at the lower wave lengths. Great video though.


i think the 2 go hand in hand: photosyn and trich production.
but yes, a good video.

maybe i missed it but does he go into ratio of uv-b to uv-a? my T5 is 75% B and 25% A. i wonder if that's a good ratio or just what the bulb mfg decided upon?


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think the 2 go hand in hand: photosyn and trich production.
> but yes, a good video.
> 
> maybe i missed it but does he go into ratio of uv-b to uv-a? my T5 is 75% B and 25% A. i wonder if that's a good ratio or just what the bulb mfg decided upon?


Remember the part about sunburn. The UB-b hurts them a little bit and in response they produce more "protection" with extra trichomes. IMO cause I'm an internet scientist


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 21, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Remember the part about sunburn. The UB-b hurts them a little bit and in response they produce more "protection" with extra trichomes. IMO cause I'm an internet scientist


i tried to mimic that by running my bulb during what would be the highest uv part of the day (from 10 am to 2pm at the beach) for just 5 mins on per hour in that window.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 21, 2021)

What I got out of that was that the further down the spectrum you go the more it hurts the plants. The more you hurt them the more they will try to protect themselves. I can run my UVA the whole 12/12 cycle and it works well. If I did that with UVB it would kill them. I have read it damages the plants cells. There is apparently a fine like where you can damaged them with UVB and end up with more potent THC but I cannot prove that. From what I understand my UVA will increase trichome production but not potency. Will be cool to watch BK's next run and see what kind of difference it makes.


----------



## Serrated_life (Apr 21, 2021)

Just browsed your journal bro. Your plants are beastly, you got a nice technique going on for sure. 

How much does the ACMPR licensed allow you to grow? Going by your grows seems like the answer is a truckload.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 21, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> What I got out of that was that the further down the spectrum you go the more it hurts the plants. The more you hurt them the more they will try to protect themselves. I can run my UVA the whole 12/12 cycle and it works well. If I did that with UVB it would kill them. I have read it damages the plants cells. There is apparently a fine like where you can damaged them with UVB and end up with more potent THC but I cannot prove that. From what I understand my UVA will increase trichome production but not potency. Will be cool to watch BK's next run and see what kind of difference it makes.


i agree. i almost melted my leaves teh first time i used my bulb. 

the one thing about the A that i didn't know was the secondary stuff it helped like cannbinoids, terpenes, etc. 

this article pretty much sums up what bruce said:








Is UV Light Important for Cannabis?


UVA light has been shown to increase secondary metabolite activity in many plants, and this is also the case with cannabis. The most important secondary metabolites from a cannabis grower’s …




www.valoya.com




.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 21, 2021)

Serrated_life said:


> Just browsed your journal bro. Your plants are beastly, you got a nice technique going on for sure.
> 
> How much does the ACMPR licensed allow you to grow? Going by your grows seems like the answer is a truckload.



29 + the allowed legal 4 plant per household

34 plants in total. I could get a much larger script, but it’s not needed at my house. I’ve never came close to reaching my plant count as it is.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 29 + the allowed legal 4 plant per household
> 
> 33 plants in total. I could get a much larger script, but it’s not needed at my house. I’ve never came close to reaching my plant count as it is.


do they have an enforcement division that "could" knock on your door and demand to see your grow and plant count?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> do they have an enforcement division that "could" knock on your door and demand to see your grow and plant count?


Well the RCMP would do that I’d think if it were to ever come down to it. My license is taped to the door of my flower room if it ever came down to that, and the lawyer is on speed dial always


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 21, 2021)

well, gonna try two of these out. $14 each on amazon. i like the idea of being able to run the uv-a 12hrs at a time in flower. 






Sunlite 80114-SU LED A19 Black Light Bulb The Only True 365nm Wavelength On Amazon, Inconspicuous UV-A Rays – Bright Glow Effect, 2 Watts, 1 Pack, BLB - - Amazon.com


Sunlite 80114-SU LED A19 Black Light Bulb The Only True 365nm Wavelength On Amazon, Inconspicuous UV-A Rays – Bright Glow Effect, 2 Watts, 1 Pack, BLB - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## 2klude (Apr 21, 2021)

I can only speak for BC but cops here seem pretty chill. I was helping a friend take down his room. Guess some smell got out and the cops showed up regarding a smell complaint. Friend showed him his licensed, said it won't happen again but the police asked if they could come back to inspect the room. Everyone is acting very polite, my friend said now is not a good time and to please call him to arrange a time. They ended up calling him 2 days later to come back for a visit over a week later. I found this all very odd... he's fully compliant but if he wasn't he would have had more than enough time to get rid of some extra plants. Anyways, cops show up, head straight to the basement, do a plant count, make no mention of the room, equipment etc, don't ask to see anywhere else in the home and then they left. This was 1.5 years ago and they have never been back.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 22, 2021)

Day 52 of the toxic, unhealthy, stretched out plant run 


This shit show is slowly coming to a end


----------



## Nex420 (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice weight BK, they definitely thickened up real quick.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 22, 2021)

Serrated_life said:


> Just browsed your journal bro. Your plants are beastly, you got a nice technique going on for sure.
> 
> How much does the ACMPR licensed allow you to grow? Going by your grows seems like the answer is a truckload.


Are you thinking about getting your acmpr as well? Do you need some contacts of some doctors that’ll do it all over Skype?

let me know.


----------



## Serrated_life (Apr 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Are you thinking about getting your acmpr as well? Do you need some contacts of some doctors that’ll do it all over Skype?
> 
> let me know.


I don't live in Canada bro. Just interested to know how much your government let's you grow for medical use. It's a really high plant count for 1 person. I woukd like to meet the punter that can consume the proceeds of a rotating 33 plant grow if he can even get out the front door.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 22, 2021)

Serrated_life said:


> I don't live in Canada bro. Just interested to know how much your government let's you grow for medical use. It's a really high plant count for 1 person. I woukd like to meet the punter that can consume the proceeds of a rotating 33 plant grow if he can even get out the front door.


Everyone in Canada is allowed 4 plants, I have the smallest acmpr license available at 5g a day consumption which equals the 29 plant count.


----------



## Serrated_life (Apr 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Everyone in Canada is allowed 4 plants, I have the smallest acmpr license available at 5g a day consumption which equals the 29 plant count.


who figured that 29 plants equates to 5 gram a day?

I average about 3 ounces a week from 8 and I'm sure that you are pulling more than I am.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 22, 2021)

Serrated_life said:


> who figured that 29 plants equates to 5 gram a day?


----------



## Serrated_life (Apr 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4885259


----------



## bk78 (Apr 22, 2021)

Serrated_life said:


> who figured that 29 plants equates to 5 gram a day?
> 
> I average about 3 ounces a week from 8 and I'm sure that you are pulling more than I am.


That’s consumption of 5g a day. Storage at my house is unlimited

I can have 400 pounds in my basement, anyone in Canada has unlimited storage

I’m allowed to travel on a plane/hi way with up to 150g at any given time.

Any pics of your grow by any chance? I’d love to see what you're working with


----------



## bk78 (Apr 22, 2021)

Name that Sock for $500!!!! step right up, step right up!!!!


----------



## Serrated_life (Apr 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That’s consumption of 5g a day. Storage at my house is unlimited
> 
> I can have 400 pounds in my basement, anyone in Canada has unlimited storage
> 
> ...


I hope that with countries like Canada leading the charge the rest of the west will follow eventually. 

I don't post shit online. RIU probably logs IP's and my country ain't as liberal as yours.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 22, 2021)

Serrated_life said:


> I hope that with countries like Canada leading the charge the rest of the west will follow eventually.
> 
> I don't post shit online. RIU probably logs IP's and my country ain't as liberal as yours.


Oh yeah


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 22, 2021)

is your uv-a bar gonna get to you before these ladies get chopped? i hope i can get mine running for the last 2 weeks on my last plant.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> is your uv-a bar gonna get to you before these ladies get chopped? i hope i can get mine running for the last 2 weeks on my last plant.


No. It’ll be in my next run.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 23, 2021)

Shitty larf at the bottom of my toxic, stretched out plants 





And a branch that flopped over a week or so ago that’s just iced out.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Shitty larf at the bottom of my toxic, stretched out plants
> 
> View attachment 4885664View attachment 4885665
> 
> ...


Damn man, even your larf looks killer!
At least it does to me!


----------



## bk78 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Damn man, even your larf looks killer!
> At least it does to me!



If only I could find some dude who’s 3 weeks in on his first grow to tell me what I’m doing wrong.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 23, 2021)

#1 stunna in the back, Rozay in the front

2 smallest plants in the room that get no love from me ever.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 23, 2021)

killing it brother, love the colors hopefully they smoke as good as they look


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 23, 2021)

@bk78 
I would be interested in your steps for drying and curing etc. Any way we can get step by step as you go through the process?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 23, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> @bk78
> I would be interested in your steps for drying and curing etc. Any way we can get step by step as you go through the process?


I can do that yeah. After this run I’ll be building a drying chamber


----------



## bk78 (Apr 24, 2021)

Start of week 9


----------



## Ctheperson (Apr 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Start of week 9
> 
> View attachment 4886388View attachment 4886389View attachment 4886390View attachment 4886391


I’ve been following the shit show and it’s awesome! Thank you for having me. I’m curious how do YOU judge when your plants are done? Just curious your take on it.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 24, 2021)

Ctheperson said:


> I’ve been following the shit show and it’s awesome! Thank you for having me. I’m curious how do YOU judge when your plants are done? Just curious your take on it.


When they look done 

Swollen up and angry looking


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 24, 2021)

Ctheperson said:


> I’ve been following the shit show and it’s awesome! Thank you for having me. I’m curious how do YOU judge when your plants are done? Just curious your take on it.


He’s waiting for the “organic fade” then he knows they’re ready


----------



## bk78 (Apr 24, 2021)

Some nursery pics

Frosted fruit cake on the left, Stankasaurus on the right




And the Rozay and stunna reveg table

Finally some nice normal growth on them again

Still fighting the fucking gnats that came with the stanky cut


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Apr 24, 2021)

@bk78 How do you manage the fungus gnats in DTW? easy to manage in a soil grow...


----------



## bk78 (Apr 24, 2021)

MoroccanRoll said:


> @bk78 How do you manage the fungus gnats in DTW? easy to manage in a soil grow...


Been using h2o2 soaks, and mosquito dunks

still kicking, the little pieces of shit

will be putting them into 3 gallons this coming week and will be adding nematodes into the coco and a thin layer of sand on top. That *should *do them in for good I’m hoping.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Apr 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> adding nematodes into the coco and a thin layer of sand on top.


Mosquito dunks didn't work for shit for me. For soil, diatomaceous knocks them down fast. Interested to see how the sand works...


----------



## tkmk (Apr 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> If only I could find some dude who’s 3 weeks in on his first grow to tell me what I’m doing wrong.


You have green leafs in flower your doing everything wrong lmfao.
Beautiful plants man. Hoping mine look half as good.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 24, 2021)

MoroccanRoll said:


> Mosquito dunks didn't work for shit for me. For soil, diatomaceous knocks them down fast. Interested to see how the sand works...


Unfortunately growing in coco and feeding daily DE just won’t work, needs to be dry to be effective.

Sand and nematodes has did the job in the past when I ran the floraflex caps and had the irrigation all rocking.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Apr 24, 2021)

Yessir. that's why I was interested in the response for DTW. Grow on!


----------



## Government_420 (Apr 24, 2021)

Serrated_life said:


> I hope that with countries like Canada leading the charge the rest of the west will follow eventually.
> 
> I don't post shit online. RIU probably logs IP's and my country ain't as liberal as yours.


You think we are getting tracked here? I live also in a not so legaly country..


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Apr 24, 2021)

Government_420 said:


> You think we are getting tracked here? I live also in a not so legaly country..


We're getting tracked everywhere, brother. Tails+Tor+VPN


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

Government_420 said:


> You think we are getting tracked here? I live also in a not so legaly country..



Read the TOS and privacy policy you agreed upon joining this site 

that’ll answer your questions 



Terms and rules


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

Well looks like the purple stunna pheno didn’t like the lowered EC feeds. Noted for next time she gets ran




I dropped my EC to 1.0 last week and that’s where it’ll stay until harvest day. Next run I’ll keep the EC higher 1 more week I guess.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

Too lazy to transplant the nursery into 3 gals today, maybe next weekend 

I did clean them up a little though.

I think I may just take clones off everything and trash them all just to shake these gnats. The gnats aren’t bad at all, I just really hate any fucking bugs anywhere near my rooms.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 25, 2021)

NemAttack Pro Sf Beneficial Nematodes™


ARBICO Organics line of Steinernema feltiae Beneficial Nematodes PRO are OMRI Listed for use in organic production. They are delivered in a non-synthetic wettable powder. The OMRI listed beneficial nematodes can be used by both residential and commercial users. Beneficial Nematodes...



www.arbico-organics.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Too lazy to transplant the nursery into 3 gals today, maybe next weekend
> 
> I did clean them up a little though.
> 
> ...


I use the big sticky traps on every plant, and put a BTI dunk in a mesh baggie in my tank, and I’m having a hard time knocking them out this round as well. I’ve had good luck in the past, but the bastards are putting up a fight. May try the sand layer next time.


----------



## J232 (Apr 25, 2021)

Everything looks great man.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I use the big sticky traps on every plant, and put a BTI dunk in a mesh baggie in my tank, and I’m having a hard time knocking them out this round as well. I’ve had good luck in the past, but the bastards are putting up a fight. May try the sand layer next time.


Dude the dunks and h2o2 soaks aren’t doing shit. It’s fucking weird, never had this issue before.

Super fucking gnats lol


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

J232 said:


> Everything looks great man.


Make the drive up here one day, I got u covered


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

Here’s 1 pheno of Rozay that’s really popped off in just the last week

I may keep 2 phenos of the Rozay, and 2 phenos of the stunna to run a second time just to make the decision of what I want to keep. Tough choices, never thought out of 3 god damn seeds of each I’d find so many potential keepers.



And then the other Rozay potential keeper


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

Mail box was burnin up

can’t wait to run these in the near future

and them freebie frosted fruit cakes we’re a bonus treat


----------



## J232 (Apr 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Make the drive up here one day, I got u covered


Hell yeah, that’s something that’s going to happen for sure.


----------



## slipdef (Apr 25, 2021)

Nice rosay phenos out of 6 seeds!
Little preference for the #1


----------



## k0rps (Apr 25, 2021)

Nice buds, BK! 

If you're in the market for a concentrated BTi product, check out Microbe Lift Bmc. I've used it with great success in soil @~1-5ml per gal when they were active. Since used, haven't seen any new gnats. When I bring in a new pot of gnatty soil, I'll just water it with the BTi once, maybe twice and they're gone. Recommend dose is 2.5ml per 1,000gal of water.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

k0rps said:


> Nice buds, BK!
> 
> If you're in the market for a concentrated BTi product, check out Microbe Lift Bmc. I've used it with great success in soil @~1-5ml per gal when they were active. Since used, haven't seen any new gnats. When I bring in a new pot of gnatty soil, I'll just water it with the BTi once, maybe twice and they're gone. Recommend dose is 2.5ml per 1,000gal of water.


cool. I’ll grab a bottle


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

The donkey dick pheno is definitely making the cut

Probably near a half pound plant with 0 training done to it whatsoever


----------



## 2klude (Apr 25, 2021)

I second Microbe Lift BMC. I use it in my res and I haven't had Gnats since using it. Its a more concentrated form of the active ingredient in Mosquito Dunks... way more effective. I got a buddy who swapped his entire IPM regime over to Koppert Canada products which is all pretty much predator bugs. He's loving the setup and its surprisingly cheap too.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 25, 2021)

2klude said:


> I second Microbe Lift BMC. I use it in my res and I haven't had Gnats since using it. Its a more concentrated form of the active ingredient in Mosquito Dunks... way more effective. I got a buddy who swapped his entire IPM regime over to Koppert Canada products which is all pretty much predator bugs. He's loving the setup and its surprisingly cheap too.


Link to purchase?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 26, 2021)

Day 57 frost shots

More then likely will be harvesting this weekend, if my schedule allows.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

Odin wants to say hi and buds are looking awesome


----------



## bk78 (Apr 26, 2021)

I miss mongo froggers doggo, not him though


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 26, 2021)

just looked at all your light bars, how many of those uva bars did you order? and how many total in your area ( i think you said 4x8?)


----------



## Poisonoaknprivateproperty (Apr 26, 2021)

Feral cats across North America are watching and all are impressed by your magnificent grow BK. Well done. Now get on with that harvest and curing write up already. We’re waiting patiently.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> just looked at all your light bars, how many of those uva bars did you order? and how many total in your area ( i think you said 4x8?)


16 bars of white. And I ordered 4 of the 60w uva bars


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 26, 2021)

My girl Egypt.


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice grow shitbag. Proof your life has NO content.


----------



## 90'sStoner (Apr 27, 2021)

chiefbootknocker said:


> Nice grow shitbag. Proof your life has NO content.


You still pissed cause you grow shit plants under cheap blurple lights?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 27, 2021)

So the whole room has pretty much stopped drinking, I feed in the mornings before work and coco was still moist when I got home.

Their days are numbered


----------



## bk78 (Apr 27, 2021)

larf shot


----------



## bk78 (Apr 27, 2021)

chiefbootknocker said:


> Nice grow shitbag. Proof your life has NO content.


Thx bro, greatly appreciated coming from a racist cunt like you.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 27, 2021)

A 630 cmh would cover a 4x4 correct?

smokin deal on one local, I may buy it to run during the winter.


----------



## Hydrahail (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm getting a 315 cmh to use with my led sun set up ,630 would be sweet to have, Canadian Winter do get cold and long I'm from alberta btw


----------



## bk78 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> I'm getting a 315 cmh to use with my led sun set up ,630 would be sweet to have, Canadian Winter do get cold and long I'm from alberta btw


Same man


----------



## bk78 (Apr 27, 2021)

Yup just got home from work and all the buckets were wet still

Saturday they will be killed off 

Gotta get everything ready for the drying process as it’s a little too dry in my house right now, inkbird controller with a heater and humidifier plugged into it should do the trick.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 27, 2021)

I gotta get nitrogen toxic plants more often I think :shrug:


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> A 630 cmh would cover a 4x4 correct?
> 
> smokin deal on one local, I may buy it to run during the winter.


You mean a barn light?


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I gotta get nitrogen toxic plants more often I think :shrug:


Make jokes all you want, that’s going to be some good smoke.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> You mean a barn light?


‘’Well I’m think power wise. Right now I run a 1800w heater in my flower room 24/7. I think a 630cmh would bring the heat where I want it?

I’ll buy it anyways, super cheap so I can always re sell it if need be


----------



## bk78 (Apr 28, 2021)

Thiccc


----------



## bk78 (Apr 28, 2021)

nursery 


Reveg is over and they are blasting off. I’ll be taking cuts off each then they will be heading out to the farm to become outdoor monsters.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 28, 2021)

First 3 pics are pheno 1,2 and 3 of #1 stunna 

Seems the stunnas were the only ones who didn’t like my drop in EC I did, so I noted that down in my journal for next run with them. 




Next 3 pics are phenos 1,2 and 3 of Rozay


----------



## bk78 (Apr 29, 2021)

Tester of a #1 stunna off the smallest plant in the room 

Don’t mind my dirty ass hands I dug some coco out of my nursery plants to get rid of the gnat larvae I hope.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Tester of a #1 stunna off the smallest plant in the room
> 
> Don’t mind my dirty ass hands I dug some coco out of my nursery plants to get rid of the gnat larvae I hope.
> View attachment 4890176


Beautiful colors


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 29, 2021)

90 pages all this porn and still no nudes


----------



## Poisonoaknprivateproperty (Apr 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> 90 pages all this porn and still no nudes


Here you go. Cause we all know BK loves pussy(s) and tattoos....


----------



## bk78 (Apr 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> 90 pages all this porn and still no nudes


Dm sent


----------



## bk78 (Apr 30, 2021)

Day 61F

Well something came up this weekend, so looks like the plants won’t be getting the axe until next Saturday now.

That’ll put them right at 10 weeks


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Shitty larf at the bottom of my toxic, stretched out plants
> 
> View attachment 4885664View attachment 4885665
> 
> ...


Goddammit. Hate it when they do that.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 30, 2021)

Fakn stunning BK, fakn stunning.
FF


----------



## bk78 (Apr 30, 2021)

Here is a set of trimmers up to the nitro toxic, tacos


----------



## hydroScript.js (Apr 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Was quoting master grower @hydroScript.js


Dude your okay okay...I give up...your plants are bigger......and your scissors are smaller just saying lol
But we were never disputing if your plants were bigger....your lights are bigger, so is your grow space...AND most importantly...those leaves look like they aren't burnt and look healthy AF good job!


----------



## hydroScript.js (Apr 30, 2021)

THE WHOLE conversation has always been about that...show your plants at my stage....those are almost finished....smdh but good job

ONE OF YOUR PLANTS WOULD TAKE UP MY SIX SQUARE FEET....so if we are comparing apples to apples....


----------



## bk78 (Apr 30, 2021)

hydroScript.js said:


> THE WHOLE conversation has always been about that...show your plants at my stage....those are almost finished....smdh but good job
> 
> ONE OF YOUR PLANTS WOULD TAKE UP MY SIX SQUARE FEET....so if we are comparing apples to apples....



My larf 5 feet away from my lights is bigger than your biggest cola

There's some apples for ya

Now please stop tagging me in your awful little grow logs, I truly do not care about them.


----------



## hydroScript.js (Apr 30, 2021)

I didn't even realize i was in your thread...my bad...that was rude of me and for that I apoligize....


----------



## Brettman (Apr 30, 2021)

Mmm, nitro toxic tacos...


----------



## bk78 (May 1, 2021)

Good morning beautiful ladies, you were supposed to all die today but you got lucky I have some renos that need to be done instead.

Next Saturday you die


----------



## FastFreddi (May 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies, you were supposed to all die today but you got lucky I have some renos that need to be done instead.
> 
> Next Saturday you die
> 
> ...


Infuckingcredible.
FF


----------



## bk78 (May 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Infuckingcredible.
> FF


Thanks FF


----------



## bk78 (May 1, 2021)

So I had the guy who taught me everything I know swing by this morning for his opinion on what I should keep as moms for the Rozay and stunna 

His thoughts were the same as mine

Rozay pheno 3 and stunna pheno 2

The stem rubs off both just over power the rest of the phenos and the yields make the rest look like a joke too

the smoke test will be the final straw

Rozay pheno 3



Stunna pheno 2


----------



## bk78 (May 1, 2021)

He also agreed that pheno #2 of the #1 stunna will be at minimum a 9-10 ounce plant

Pretty fucking good for 0 training done at all. Exited to get these under a net and spread them out next run


----------



## bk78 (May 1, 2021)

The 100% keeper #1 stunna

Damn she’s a beauty


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The 100% keeper #1 stunna
> 
> Damn she’s a beauty
> 
> View attachment 4891853


You're supposed to be doing renovations. Get to work. She is absolutely gorgeous though, I'd have a hard time not looking at her too.


----------



## bk78 (May 1, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> You're supposed to be doing renovations. Get to work. She is absolutely gorgeous though, I'd have a hard time not looking at her too.


Smoke break


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Smoke break


Well done!


----------



## bk78 (May 2, 2021)

Killed off the Rozay pheno 1 and 2, also killed off the #1 stunna pheno 1 in the veg room

Cloned the Rozay pheno 3 and stunna pheno 2 that I’ll be keeping as moms. Also took 10 Stankasaurus cuts as that’ll be my next run

The leftover Rozay pheno 3 and #1 stunna pheno 2 and 3 will be put into 20 gallon pots and moved outside in a couple weeks.

sitting at 150ppfd in the clone room with my $30 Amazon light


----------



## bk78 (May 2, 2021)

That little sample branch I took off the stunna pheno 1 a few days ago is almost dry enough to smoke. Just ground it up and I’ll leave it here for a few hours and it should be dry enough then.

Sure is stanky and sticky, this is 1 that never made the cut


----------



## kingjackpot23 (May 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Busy morning this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those netted pots called that you put them in before you put them in the bucket?


----------



## tkmk (May 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yup just got home from work and all the buckets were wet still
> 
> Saturday they will be killed off
> 
> ...


Cant wait for my tent to be at this point


----------



## bk78 (May 2, 2021)

kingjackpot23 said:


> What are those netted pots called that you put them in before you put them in the bucket?


‘’They are the inserts made for the buckets


----------



## kingjackpot23 (May 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> ‘’They are the inserts made for the buckets


 I may not purchase that system but that is a great idea. gonna fabricate some of my own. I like it because you can look at roots easily without having a hydro setup and oxygen for days.


----------



## bk78 (May 2, 2021)

Haven't even fed them today as the coco is still wet from yesterday 

I want them to be bone dry come Saturday, so probably just 1 maybe 2 more times


----------



## Rsawr (May 2, 2021)

Those are gorgeous! I see the name of the strain, and forgive me I combed a little, are these cuts/seeds available, or are they something you've been working on? Wonderful work.


----------



## bk78 (May 2, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Those are gorgeous! I see the name of the strain, and forgive me I combed a little, are these cuts/seeds available, or are they something you've been working on? Wonderful work.


google relentless genetics 

they are available from a few different vendors 

if you follow their IG he announces new drops and what seed banks they are available at.


----------



## Rsawr (May 2, 2021)

Thanks, I am gonna check them out.


----------



## bk78 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## 2klude (May 2, 2021)

Nice run... looking forward to seeing the Stankasaurus cut in your setup.

So the Pulse Pro can be used handheld. I was thinking of buying a PAR meter to dial in my rooms but now thinking of just buying the Pulse Pro as it provides other data on the room.

Are you happy with the Pulse Pro... do you feel the PAR numbers are accurate? I can't find much info on its accuracy as its so new. Any info is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## bk78 (May 3, 2021)

Day 64 frost shots


----------



## bk78 (May 3, 2021)

2klude said:


> Nice run... looking forward to seeing the Stankasaurus cut in your setup.
> 
> So the Pulse Pro can be used handheld. I was thinking of buying a PAR meter to dial in my rooms but now thinking of just buying the Pulse Pro as it provides other data on the room.
> 
> Are you happy with the Pulse Pro... do you feel the PAR numbers are accurate? I can't find much info on its accuracy as its so new. Any info is much appreciated. Thank you!


Yes it can be used as a handheld, takes about 5 seconds per reading if you are doing a par map. There has been a couple reviews of it testing against the mq500 and it was on par with that.


----------



## bk78 (May 3, 2021)

Still pa king on the weight

couple branches flopped right over while I was at work


----------



## bk78 (May 3, 2021)

Y’all remember the celery stalk?

well she became my keeper pheno out of the Rozay s 

here she is in all her ugly as mutated glory


----------



## tkmk (May 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Y’all remember the celery stalk?
> 
> well she became my keeper pheno out of the Rozay s
> 
> ...


The first bud lookes like a bees face. Straight canadian killer bee lol.


----------



## bk78 (May 3, 2021)

I’m interested to dig into that thing and see what it’s all about.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 4, 2021)

Chunky AF.


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

The Rozay that never made the cut

beautiful plant but just too small for my style of growing

RIP


----------



## rkymtnman (May 4, 2021)

you do all the trimming yourself?


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

Oh hey @Boru420 is back. I see you laughing at my crop

can we get something to really laugh at and show us a pic of yours?


----------



## 2klude (May 4, 2021)

This was the stuff I was talking about for the Gnats. I haven't gotten them in 6 runs since using this in my res. I get it under the counter from my grow store but you can order it online and have it imported in. I'm not sure why more people don't use this... very effective.









Microbe-Lift BMC - Biological Mosquito Control 2 oz direct from Growers House


Microbe-Lift kills developing mosquitoes. This product is safe to apply in areas that contain aquatic life or may come in contact with animals or people. One Teaspoon treats 540 square feet of water. 2 oz. Treats 400 gals. for 2 years. Contains BTI Bacillus thuringiensis




growershouse.com


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you do all the trimming yourself?


Yeah. I started plucking fans already. Hope to have them all plucked come Saturday morning harvest 

@Boru420 post up just a single pic of your garden please.


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

2klude said:


> This was the stuff I was talking about for the Gnats. I haven't gotten them in 6 runs since using this in my res. I get it under the counter from my grow store but you can order it online and have it imported in. I'm not sure why more people don't use this... very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shipping to Canada


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

2klude said:


> This was the stuff I was talking about for the Gnats. I haven't gotten them in 6 runs since using this in my res. I get it under the counter from my grow store but you can order it online and have it imported in. I'm not sure why more people don't use this... very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s very hard to find anything BTI here. I’ve been looking for awhile.


----------



## 2klude (May 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s very hard to find anything BTI here. I’ve been looking for awhile.


Really, even if its just a single container for personal home use. I'm back at the shop next week. Will inquire and see what I can do for ya. He brings in the 8oz sizes so it last me a long time. It's an "off the books, under the counter sale", not sure how he brings it in.


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

2klude said:


> Really, even if its just a single container for personal home use. I'm back at the shop next week. Will inquire and see what I can do for ya. He brings in the 8oz sizes so it last me a long time. It's an "off the books, under the counter sale", not sure how he brings it in.


Hey man if you could do that for me I’d definitely make it worth your while


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s very hard to find anything BTI here. I’ve been looking for awhile.


I thought Amazon shipped to Canada?


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I thought Amazon shipped to Canada?


They mostly do, but that link you sent me doesn’t ship to Canada of course lol


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 4, 2021)

Hey bk you win for longest most intersting thread, my vote anyways. Beautiful ladies.


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Hey bk you win for longest most intersting thread, my vote anyways. Beautiful ladies.


The shit show will continue until I die

or get banned


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 4, 2021)

Ill be here till then. Hope you have a long life.


----------



## Ctheperson (May 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah. I started plucking fans already. Hope to have them all plucked come Saturday morning harvest
> 
> @Boru420 post up just a single pic of your garden please.


That’s interesting. No worries at all about pulling all the fans in the last week before harvest? I’ve never heard that! But then again there’s a lot I haven’t heard…


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

you dont pluck your chicks?


Ctheperson said:


> That’s interesting. No worries at all about pulling all the fans in the last week before harvest? I’ve never heard that! But then again there’s a lot I haven’t heard…


You dont pluck your chicks?


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

Ctheperson said:


> That’s interesting. No worries at all about pulling all the fans in the last week before harvest? I’ve never heard that! But then again there’s a lot I haven’t heard…


When you’re a 1 man show I like to stream line things as much as possible. As you can tell the plants are done, I physically just don’t have time to harvest during the week as I’ve stated many times in this thread.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

I vote for BK


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

Last pic in light you will see. They will be going into darkness after today until Saturday morning

not because ”extra trichs bro”, but because I’m a cheap cunt and 2 days savings in power is money in my pocket 

The 2 dark pics of are my keeper phenos 

thanks for following the shit show once again, taking the summer off for my indoor, I’ll focus on keeping my moms alive and my 3 outdoor I plan on doing.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 5, 2021)

Bravo, and congrats on the run. You grow some beautiful ladies.


----------



## ISK (May 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> They mostly do, but that link you sent me doesn’t ship to Canada of course lol


It could be because it's banned from Canada.....damn Liberals banned a bunch of MJ products that were previously okay.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 5, 2021)

really beautiful flowers. hopefully I can do this once in my life


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Last pic in light you will see. They will be going into darkness after today until Saturday morning
> 
> not because ”extra trichs bro”, but because I’m a cheap cunt and 2 days savings in power is money in my pocket
> 
> ...


Looking good, dont expect less from you though. Always nice ladies.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

its refreshing to see someone let their plant mature so well.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 5, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> its refreshing to see someone let their plant mature so well.


thats why im asking him some advices on my new hobby


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

Thanks for the show! I love the organization and cleanliness of your grow! Your dedication and work is much appreciated.


----------



## Romulanman (May 5, 2021)

That's a beautiful set of flowers there bro. Nice fucking job. I'm interested to see what you are popping next. Definitely got me looking at lil harder at Relentless Genetics.


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> That's a beautiful set of flowers there bro. Nice fucking job. I'm interested to see what you are popping next. Definitely got me looking at lil harder at Relentless Genetics.


I’ll be running the 2 keepers from this run, and also add in Stankasaurus from thug pug.


----------



## 2klude (May 5, 2021)

@bk78 By any chance when you paid for your lights did you do it via wire transfer? My bank is making me jump through hoops to send a wire transfer to Meijiu. Could you believe the damn teller told me she doesn't feel comfortable sending the money because Meijiu list there location in Singapore and utilizes a US Bank with a branch in Toronto. They are asking for additional information from Meijiu. It was end of day and no manager in sight... so frustrating.


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

2klude said:


> @bk78 By any chance when you paid for your lights did you do it via wire transfer? My bank is making me jump through hoops to send a wire transfer to Meijiu. Could you believe the damn teller told me she doesn't feel comfortable sending the money because Meijiu list there location in Singapore and utilizes a US Bank with a branch in Toronto. They are asking for additional information from Meijiu. It was end of day and no manager in sight... so frustrating.


Ive placed over 20 orders with meijiu over the years, all paid by credit card without a issue. I even had 1 order topping $25k as I did a local group buy kinda thing.


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

2klude said:


> @bk78 By any chance when you paid for your lights did you do it via wire transfer? My bank is making me jump through hoops to send a wire transfer to Meijiu. Could you believe the damn teller told me she doesn't feel comfortable sending the money because Meijiu list there location in Singapore and utilizes a US Bank with a branch in Toronto. They are asking for additional information from Meijiu. It was end of day and no manager in sight... so frustrating.


Since I have you here

is this the stuff? They ship here.









Ecological Labs AEL20037 Microbe Lift Mosquito Control Aquarium Treatment, 6 oz | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ecological Labs AEL20037 Microbe Lift Mosquito Control Aquarium Treatment, 6 oz at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## 2klude (May 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Since I have you here
> 
> is this the stuff? They ship here.
> 
> ...


Yes that's it... thought it was 8oz size but just checked mine, 6oz, identical to what I run.


----------



## k0rps (May 5, 2021)

Hey bk, microbelift bmc seems expensive to ship to Canada for some reason. There's gnatrol bti found on ebay. I dont have experience with it but it looks legit. 





gnatrol bti for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for gnatrol bti. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.ca


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

Ive been hitting these plants in veg like every second day with h202 soaks

still fucking there 

god damn super gnats I tell you.


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

k0rps said:


> Hey bk, microbelift bmc seems expensive to ship to Canada for some reason. There's gnatrol bti found on ebay. I dont have experience with it but it looks legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered the microbe lift 

thanks for the link I’ll keep it in my cart if this won’t knock them out.


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

Well this branch was snapped over and pretty much hit the floor 

can’t wait to get in here and chop these things down 

This is off my keeper #1 stunna


----------



## DonPetro (May 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well this branch was snapped over and pretty much hit the floor
> 
> can’t wait to get in here and chop these things down
> 
> ...


What are the terps like on that one?


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> What are the terps like on that one?


To be blatantly honest my sense of smell and taste is fucked, so unfortunately I can’t really differentiate the small hints of everything haha.

I have people come over late in flower to give me their opinions on my new plants I want to keep


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

Looks like my drying conditions will be pretty good 

I’ll toss a humidifier in there hooked up to a inkbird controller to get it up to 60% RH. I may hook a heater up too to bring the heat up just a little


----------



## 2klude (May 6, 2021)

Those drying conditions look perfect to me... the temp might be a smidge low but the slightly lower humidity should offset it. 

Any complaints with the inkbird? What do you think is more accurate when reading humidity levels, the inkbird or the A/C infinity controller?


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

2klude said:


> Those drying conditions look perfect to me... the temp might be a smidge low but the slightly lower humidity should offset it.
> 
> Any complaints with the inkbird? What do you think is more accurate when reading humidity levels, the inkbird or the A/C infinity controller?


The inkbird for sure. The ac infinity is off by about 5% rh and a few degrees Celsius


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

Just chillin in the dark


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

Just waiting on the clones of the mothers I’m keeping to root and this table will be going outside for the summer




I have to take cuts of the frosted fruit cake still, I took 10 cut off the stankasaurus already once those root the stanky mom will go in the trash because fuck gnats. Same with fruit cake, take cuts and trash.

full reset and sterilization of the nursery


----------



## Big Sparks (May 6, 2021)

I do the same thing. Either take my cuts and once rooted I'll toss the mom out just because of being too big, too much space, and uses up too much water. Or if there isn't much going on in the flower tent, wich does happen on rare occasion when I dont time things out right. I'll sometimes just go ahead and throw her into flower. 
But I do enjoy the occasional cleaning out of the rooms and starting from fresh clones to grow out and shape to my desire. Small solo cups and small pots mean less watering. I always take extra cuts, wich equals too many cuts because if you just take the one that you need to keep the genetics going there is always that small chance that for some crazy reason they dont root and then you've lost her for good. 
Because honestly I dont enjoy re-vegging and sometimes the plant well she dont like it neither!! 
So I end up taking anywhere from 4-6 cuts off of each plant (wich can add up fast depending upon your grow situation) and then immediately put into solo cups of living soil and once they're alive and growing I for some reason become attached and dont want to kill any of them off. So I then give away the extras, keeping only one nice small plant of each and re-booting the entire grow. 
Thanks for allowing me to ramble...lol!


----------



## bk78 (May 7, 2021)

The 2 keeper phenos just chilling waiting to die tomorrow 

Supposed to be a shitty, rainy day anyways so my yard work I had planned gets pushed back.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 7, 2021)

If it's not broke why fix it ffs.


----------



## bk78 (May 7, 2021)

Here bern


----------



## 2klude (May 7, 2021)

I'm layout out my veg room and want to utilize every bit of these new lights as I can. If you notice the above par maps the light footprint isn't 100% square. It puts out slightly more light left to right, then it does top to bottom.

@bk78 if you saw the par maps above which direction do you think the bars are running, left to right, or top to bottom? I would assume top to bottom like in the photo, same way they are hung in your grow?


----------



## bk78 (May 7, 2021)

2klude said:


> View attachment 4896493
> 
> I'm layout out my veg room and want to utilize every bit of these new lights as I can. If you notice the above par maps the light footprint isn't 100% square. It puts out slightly more light left to right, then it does top to bottom.
> 
> @bk78 if you saw the par maps above which direction do you think the bars are running, left to right, or top to bottom?


Way overkill for veg lights lol. I honestly can’t answer your question without running the numbers under mine. But with those as veg lights you’ll be able to cover at least a 6x6 area imo


----------



## 2klude (May 7, 2021)

I'm running (3) lights trying to cover a 6'x17' table. Thats why I want to see which side of the light provides the extra bit of par output so I can make sure it runs/hits the 6' side of the table. I'm splitting hairs at this point, I know. I'm documenting the build out, once I bring plants into veg, about a month from now, I will start my journal.


----------



## bk78 (May 7, 2021)

Yeah you’ll have over coverage. I wouldn’t worry about numbers at this point. I get 1000 ppfd at 24”. You’ll be able to run them at like 4 foot and get what you need to veg without a issue imo.


----------



## bk78 (May 8, 2021)

early bird gets the worm


----------



## insomnia65 (May 8, 2021)

Up and at em I see.


----------



## bk78 (May 8, 2021)

Bout a pound


----------



## Wattzzup (May 8, 2021)

You should weigh them now for the largest yield.


----------



## bk78 (May 8, 2021)

True

That's what most people seem to do.


----------



## bk78 (May 8, 2021)

Fuck this things ugly


----------



## insomnia65 (May 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Fuck this things ugly
> 
> View attachment 4897036View attachment 4897037View attachment 4897038


Looks like it wants to give you a Glasgow kiss mate.


----------



## Wattzzup (May 8, 2021)

It looks like a bees nest.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Bout a pound
> 
> View attachment 4897034View attachment 4897035


Im down the street. Ill stop by and help. Or i can clean pots and wash room down for next run. Ill do all your outside work. Ill clan your toilets too. Please I have to have that special cut you have. I have a Ice Cream Cake cut on me right now you may like. We can trade? Please dude.


----------



## bk78 (May 8, 2021)

Here comes the troll squad!


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Fuck this things ugly
> 
> View attachment 4897036View attachment 4897037View attachment 4897038


Lol agreed.
FF


----------



## bk78 (May 8, 2021)

Should be pretty good without adding anything in the room for drying

my ac infinity should keep things in check pretty well 

I’ll monitor it over the next 24 hours and adjust as needed


----------



## Severed Tongue (May 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Should be pretty good without adding anything in the room for drying
> 
> my ac infinity should keep things in check pretty well
> 
> ...


Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to show us all how it's done.


----------



## bk78 (May 8, 2021)

Here’s my keeper #1 stunna


----------



## bk78 (May 8, 2021)

Rozay keeper


----------



## FastFreddi (May 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Rozay keeper
> 
> View attachment 4897111View attachment 4897112View attachment 4897113View attachment 4897114


Smoke report when they're ready...
Awesome fucking job.
FF


----------



## bk78 (May 8, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Smoke report when they're ready...
> Awesome fucking job.
> FF


Looking forward to smoking something new. All I’ve smoked in the last 5 months has been frosted fruit cake haha.


----------



## Snowback (May 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Fuck this things ugly
> 
> View attachment 4897036View attachment 4897037View attachment 4897038


I've had that before. It was also on a dark purple strain. Interesting. Same stalk too.


----------



## Big Sparks (May 9, 2021)

I believe it's a triploid or polyploid or something like that. I've had it before on a Lemon Kush Headband by Humboldt Seed Org. and even have one now on a Platinum Silk by Inhouse Genetics.


----------



## bk78 (May 10, 2021)

7 days in and we have roots


----------



## Big Sparks (May 10, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## bk78 (May 10, 2021)

Here’s that one branch that broke off last week. It’s not quite dry enough to smoke yet, maybe in a couple days I’ll get to sample it.


----------



## bk78 (May 10, 2021)

Thought I’d check on the drying phase

Weird pics with the flash on, really makes em sparkle


----------



## bk78 (May 11, 2021)

Nursery

Frosted fruit cake



Stankasaurus 



And the Rozay and #1 stunna


----------



## bernie344 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## jcdws602 (May 11, 2021)

Hey whats up @bk78. Congrats on the successful harvest. I've been following your grows for a while and had a question if you don't mind. Do you feel it was worth the upgrade from the 3 gallon to the 5 gallon containers?


----------



## bk78 (May 11, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> Hey whats up @bk78. Congrats on the successful harvest. I've been following your grows for a while and had a question if you don't mind. Do you feel it was worth the upgrade from the 3 gallon to the 5 gallon containers?



I vegged these fast and flipped. I’ll know for sure next round when I grow some trees again from clone. 

The up side was only feeding once a day, compared to the 2.5 gallon which needed 3 times a day


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 11, 2021)

Lookin good in here @bk78!


----------



## jcdws602 (May 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I vegged these fast and flipped. I’ll know for sure next round when I grow some trees again from clone.
> 
> The up side was only feeding once a day, compared to the 2.5 gallon which needed 3 times a day


Cool, thanks for the input much appreciated. Im about to pull the trigger and purchase one of those ez pz systems and was on the fence about which I should go with.


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> Cool, thanks for the input much appreciated. Im about to pull the trigger and purchase one of those ez pz systems and was on the fence about which I should go with.


If you’re going with the full kit with the manifolds, 3 gallon will grow whatever size plant you want.


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2021)

Looks like I’ll have a busy weekend. The nursery plants will all be headed out to the farm, and the cuts will need to be put into solos it looks like.

10 days in on the cuts


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 12, 2021)

Not bad for a HACK grower

Lol


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 12, 2021)

Love that purple.... I'm a purple guy for sure


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Love that purple.... I'm a purple guy for sure


I find the purples don’t get you as blasted though unfortunately?


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 12, 2021)

I'm not a big GET WAISTED GUY

GDP is my favorite, I cross it a lot, do a lot of CBD crosses too


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2021)

Wasted bob


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> I'm not a big GET WAISTED GUY
> 
> GDP is my favorite, I cross it a lot, do a lot of CBD crosses too


You can keep your diet weed (CBD)


----------



## lusidghost (May 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I find the purples don’t get you as blasted though unfortunately?


I feel like older purple strains were chill, but the newer ones are blasting me into a full on stupor. The Grumpz I have now is strictly evening smoke.


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I feel like older purple strains were chill, but the newer ones are blasting me into a full on stupor. The Grumpz I have now is strictly evening smoke.


We shall find out in 2 weeks or so


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2021)

Some drying pics 5 days in.


----------



## hilltopblazer (May 12, 2021)

Fire, straight up @bk78 ! Stoked on that post!


----------



## bk78 (May 14, 2021)

7 days drying so far, still quite a bit of moisture left to go


----------



## tkmk (May 14, 2021)

Those buds look so delicious


----------



## Hydrahail (May 14, 2021)

Bk when will you be running your mac x fpog i ended up getting that too ,I hope it's super fire


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 15, 2021)

nice got that one too with pink panties x runtz x cookies and cream
cant wait to sniff those pink panties


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> Bk when will you be running your mac x fpog i ended up getting that too ,I hope it's super fire


like next year maybe lol

I plan on just running some of my cuts for the next little while. Might even cross a couple in the near future


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> like next year maybe lol
> 
> I plan on just running some of my cuts for the next little while. Might even cross a couple in the near future


lol i always buy more seeds thinking man i GOTTA start that one then i get the seeds and im busy with some other flower project and so they go into jjs seed bank until one day randomly im like oh wait I have that strain i should start that and the process starts over again.


----------



## Sly.eyed.slim (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 7 days drying so far, still quite a bit of moisture left to go
> 
> View attachment 4901088View attachment 4901089View attachment 4901090View attachment 4901091View attachment 4901092


Did you get any decent size colas?


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> Did you get any decent size colas?


Good morning troll noob

feel free to post your pics here


----------



## Wattzzup (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Good morning troll noob
> 
> feel free to post your pics here


He’s a 19-4-23 Facebook buddy


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> He’s a 19-4-23 Facebook buddy


I see that. Give Denny my regards


----------



## Sly.eyed.slim (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Good morning troll noob
> 
> feel free to post your pics here


You posted pics of stems and mids. Where'd the colas? I don't understand how you get off berating other growers when you are harvest 3 ounces per plant at best. Maybe somebody needs to take a step back and improve their own grows rather than pick on others.


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> You posted pics of stems and mids. Where'd the colas? I don't understand how you get off berating other growers when you are harvest 3 ounces per plant at best. Maybe somebody needs to take a step back and improve their own grows rather than pick on others.



feel free to post a pic of your room


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> You posted pics of stems and mids. Where'd the colas? I don't understand how you get off berating other growers when you are harvest 3 ounces per plant at best. Maybe somebody needs to take a step back and improve their own grows rather than pick on others.


Hey you fucking clown noob. We’re waiting


----------



## Lordhooha (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> You posted pics of stems and mids. Where'd the colas? I don't understand how you get off berating other growers when you are harvest 3 ounces per plant at best. Maybe somebody needs to take a step back and improve their own grows rather than pick on others.


Let's see your colas. It's strain dependant as well. Not all strains throw out 2 liter coke bottle colas. Usually they're not the best smoke. Are you part of the cult of denny? Did he have you drink the Kool-aid or did he indoctrinate you with the grand slam lmao.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> You posted pics of stems and mids. Where'd the colas? I don't understand how you get off berating other growers when you are harvest 3 ounces per plant at best. Maybe somebody needs to take a step back and improve their own grows rather than pick on others.



Ahhhh a new friend


----------



## Wattzzup (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hey you fucking clown noob. We’re waiting


He has N tox garbage like the rest. Or he would have started with pics.


----------



## Sly.eyed.slim (May 15, 2021)

He over did the defol. And stressed them with too much light That's why they didn't fill out.


----------



## tkmk (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> He over did the defol. And stressed them with too much light That's why they didn't fill out.


Show us how its really done lmao


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> You posted pics of stems and mids. Where'd the colas? I don't understand how you get off berating other growers when you are harvest 3 ounces per plant at best. Maybe somebody needs to take a step back and improve their own grows rather than pick on others.


Here let me break this down for your retarded noob ass who came from Facebook to avenge his bro Denny Kern


I was simply trying to find a good mother or 2 this round, since you’re new here’s a recap from my last run you fucking imbecile

Ok it’s your turn now

and go


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> He over did the defol. And stressed them with too much light That's why they didn't fill out.


Bahaha over did defol?

fuck you’re dumb dude


----------



## tkmk (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Bahaha over did defol?
> 
> fuck you’re dumb dude


And your light is not blurple enough lol.


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

@Sly.eyed.slim you around still bro?


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 15, 2021)

He's googling pics to post here..lol


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> You posted pics of stems and mids. Where'd the colas? I don't understand how you get off berating other growers when you are harvest 3 ounces per plant at best. Maybe somebody needs to take a step back and improve their own grows rather than pick on others.


Here’s a early branch of the “mids” I took


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 15, 2021)

Love that color


----------



## Sly.eyed.slim (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here let me break this down for your retarded noob ass who came from Facebook to avenge his bro Denny Kern
> 
> 
> I was simply trying to find a good mother or 2 this round, since you’re new here’s a recap from my last run you fucking imbecile
> ...


hmm crispy.. You smoke that ?? lmao


----------



## Sly.eyed.slim (May 15, 2021)

Just check out all the taco and burnt curling leaf tips in that last pic.

Yeah you should deff give up criticising others. You are not a great grower.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s a early branch of the “mids” I took
> 
> View attachment 4901557


Fruity pebbles!


----------



## Wattzzup (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> Just check out all the taco and burnt curling leaf tips in that last pic.
> 
> Yeah you should deff give up criticising others. You are not a great grower.


maybe you can post a pic of your amazing plants for reference. Then @bk78 will know what they should look like for his next grow.


----------



## ricman (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> Just check out all the taco and burnt curling leaf tips in that last pic.
> 
> Yeah you should deff give up criticising others. You are not a great grower.


I got to be honest.....but I would take BK's shit in that pic....every fucking time I grow...and be fucking HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.

Just my 2 cents.
Cheers


----------



## Sly.eyed.slim (May 15, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> maybe you can post a pic of your amazing plants for reference. Then @bk78 will know what they should look like for his next grow.


By doing that I would be showing him respect.

Yeah.. nah


----------



## Wattzzup (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> By doing that I would be showing him respect.
> 
> Yeah.. nah


EXACTLY keep moving kid. Grown ups are having a grown up discussion. Men that aren’t afraid to post pics are talking.


----------



## tkmk (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> By doing that I would be showing him respect.
> 
> Yeah.. nah


Yeah showing him respect cause his are sooo much better lmao


----------



## Sly.eyed.slim (May 15, 2021)

You go ahead, if crispy tips and half filled colas are what's it's all about then you go for it.


----------



## Sly.eyed.slim (May 15, 2021)

tkmk said:


> Yeah showing him respect cause his are sooo much better lmao


Nope. Showing him respect because he asked me to post pics in his journal. I decline.


----------



## tkmk (May 15, 2021)

Sly.eyed.slim said:


> Nope. Showing him respect because he asked me to post pics in his journal. I decline.


Star your own journal then. If your that "great" or are you the type that talks shit.


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Ok guys enough in my journal please.


----------



## tkmk (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Ok guys enough in my journal please.


Ok lol how are the cats doing? Seems like for ever since you posted about them.


----------



## Hydrahail (May 15, 2021)

Lol next year holy I'm going to pop mine in few days will keep you updated


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> Lol next year holy I'm going to pop mine in few days will keep you updated


K


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2021)

Nice looking harvest BK.


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Just got out to the farm with the outdoor


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Nice looking harvest BK.


Thank you sir means a lot coming from you. You catch the troll too scared to show a pic of his garden?


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2021)

@Sly.eyed.slim i think you were a little off on your guess of 3 ounces. My guess is 3.5 ounces tops

But just for you sir, I’ll actually weigh it out


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thank you sir means a lot coming from you. You catch the troll too scared to show a pic of his garden?


lol yeah. haters gonna hate


----------



## bk78 (May 16, 2021)

I think @stink.eyed.slim was wrong about weights

I still have over 3/4 of this stunna left to trim and pretty sure I’m over the 3 ounce mark already. 

#mids
#nitrogentoxic
#taco
#burnttips


----------



## bk78 (May 16, 2021)

Damn he’s not a member here anymore 

Anyways

Into a paper bag for a few days now until the moisture equalizes


----------



## hilltopblazer (May 16, 2021)

What strain is that BK, you crushed that grow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bk78 (May 16, 2021)

hilltopblazer said:


> What strain is that BK, you crushed that grow. Thanks for sharing.


I’m currently trimming up the #1 stunna


----------



## bk78 (May 16, 2021)

Here’s some of my keeper Rozay

See this is the stage most people who chase internet clout will weigh their shit and get their ridiculous weights they claim eh @SSHZ

I’ll weigh it all in a week or 2 when it’s actually dried


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s some of my keeper Rozay
> 
> See this is the stage most people who chase internet clout will weigh their shit and get their ridiculous weights they claim eh @SSHZ
> 
> View attachment 4902473View attachment 4902474View attachment 4902476View attachment 4902477View attachment 4902478


Looks amazing man, you did a great job. Personally I decided to stop weighing my harvests since it's for personal. I don't need bragging rights, just good weed.


----------



## bk78 (May 16, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Looks amazing man, you did a great job. Personally I decided to stop weighing my harvests since it's for personal. I don't need bragging rights, just good weed.


Yeah I don’t weigh shit either, but I’m going to post these ones to see if I did better than the 3 ounces the noob claimed yesterday


----------



## bk78 (May 16, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Ahhhh a new friend


He’s left us already 

too soon


----------



## bk78 (May 16, 2021)

I’m still laughing at the 7 pounds from a 4x8 area with 12” tall plants, without pics to back it up of course


----------



## Boatguy (May 16, 2021)

Send some of those "mids" this way..... Well done, again


----------



## bk78 (May 16, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> Send some of those "mids" this way..... Well done, again


Thanks dude!


----------



## Boatguy (May 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thanks dude!


I have a guest bedroom with a walkin closet up here in MA if you're ever in a pinch. Rent compensation negotiable


----------



## bk78 (May 17, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> I have a guest bedroom with a walkin closet up here in MA if you're ever in a pinch. Rent compensation negotiable


Will meals be provided?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 17, 2021)

Good looking stuff man!.. Im sure she'll smoke out great!, burnt tips aint no thing, that just means you flew as close to the sun as possible.


----------



## Lunatixx (May 18, 2021)

Hey bk78 what % do you turn your led to during veg and how far from top?


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Good looking stuff man!.. Im sure she'll smoke out great!, burnt tips aint no thing, that just means you flew as close to the sun as possible.


it makes you hicarus lol


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> lol yeah. haters gonna hate


dont forget some growers cant show there grows for fear of being busted, the sooner they realise the drug squad arnt interested in bedoom groweres the better


----------



## Thundercat (May 19, 2021)

go go kid said:


> dont forget some growers cant show there grows for fear of being busted, the sooner they realise the drug squad arnt interested in bedoom groweres the better


Lol dude I grew underground in multiple prohibition states for most of my adult life. I definitely know what it’s like.


----------



## go go kid (May 19, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Lol dude I grew underground in multiple prohibition states for most of my adult life. I definitely know what it’s like.


there must be more to the story then i realise, sorry


----------



## go go kid (May 19, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> I have a guest bedroom with a walkin closet up here in MA if you're ever in a pinch. Rent compensation negotiable


thanx for the info, ill be in touch when i come back to the states lol


----------



## bk78 (May 19, 2021)

Lunatixx said:


> Hey bk78 what % do you turn your led to during veg and how far from top?


My flower room is set to max always I adjust the heights according to ppfd


----------



## Dank Budz (May 19, 2021)

Beautiful grow and clean set up, was an interesting read for sure


----------



## bk78 (May 19, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Beautiful grow and clean set up, was an interesting read for sure


Thanks man. 

Appreciate the follow


----------



## bk78 (May 19, 2021)

ITS GAME DAY

LETS GO OILERS!!


----------



## Brettman (May 19, 2021)

Jets are gonna smoke em. Sorry.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 19, 2021)

You enjoy that new smoke....you deserve it.
Stunna is a good name.
Fantastic work.
FF


----------



## bk78 (May 20, 2021)

Trimming up pheno 3 of the stunna


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Trimming up pheno 3 of the stunna
> 
> View attachment 4905205


Not hard to see why they called this stuff stunna, it's pretty stunning.


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

The remainder of the pheno 3 of stunna done.

Still have stunna pheno 1 to trim and Rozay pheno 1 and 2 

Should have those done by the dnd of the day I hope


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

Rozay pheno 1 next up


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s some of my keeper Rozay
> 
> See this is the stage most people who chase internet clout will weigh their shit and get their ridiculous weights they claim eh @SSHZ
> 
> ...


 So gorgeous I feel like I can smell them! Beautiful end product!!


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The remainder of the pheno 3 of stunna done.
> 
> Still have stunna pheno 1 to trim and Rozay pheno 1 and 2
> 
> ...


Line that shit up!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

Well I got rid of my gnat problem once and for all I think


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

Killed off the whole nursery 

bug bombed it

bye bye you mutant gnats


Now for a full scrub down top to bottom before i empty my clone room into it to get my mothers going again.


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

Last of the #1 stunna trimmed and jarred


----------



## tkmk (May 21, 2021)

Damn looks so tasty. Good job bk.


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

tkmk said:


> Damn looks so tasty. Good job bk.


It has such a sweet, floral flavour. And gets me just ripped.

And yields like crazy.


----------



## tkmk (May 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It has such a sweet, floral flavour. And gets me just ripped.
> 
> And yields like crazy.


Did you get it from seed or clone?


----------



## DoobieDoobs (May 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Last of the #1 stunna trimmed and jarred
> 
> View attachment 4906086


they have so much volume, almost like 3d computer models.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 21, 2021)

do you have a pic of these gnats that you are dealing with? (knocks on wood) i dont think we have them at this altitiude


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> do you have a pic of these gnats that you are dealing with? (knocks on wood) i dont think we have them at this altitiude


Nope. Because they have been eradicated


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

tkmk said:


> Did you get it from seed or clone?


Seed


----------



## tkmk (May 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Seed


Where did you get them from?


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

tkmk said:


> Where did you get them from?


I got them from Neptune like over a year ago


----------



## J232 (May 21, 2021)

Everything looks fucking awesome man. Another one in the books, nice work!


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

PGR 

Because of orange pistils obviously


----------



## ntg908 (May 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> PGR
> 
> Because of orange pistils obviously
> 
> ...


Beautiful bud man. What was the grow time?


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> PGR
> 
> Because of orange pistils obviously
> 
> ...


Pgr is this like cos ! Cilantro,onions, and salsa that go on your tacos lol beautiful stuff glady pay top dollar for that especially when I look at your clean and efficient rooms! If I'm going to eat tacos I got to like the restaurant if you know what I'm saying. Good work sir!


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2021)

ntg908 said:


> Beautiful bud man. What was the grow time?


Took them at 69 days from flip


----------



## Snowback (May 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> do you have a pic of these gnats that you are dealing with? (knocks on wood) i dont think we have them at this altitiude


I don't know where BK lives but here in the Northwest gnat season has come with a vengeance this year. They come almost every year at this time from the warmer rains and moisture. Little buggers.


----------



## Snowback (May 21, 2021)

Anyone who honestly knows what PGR herb looks like can easily tell that BK has not used it, at least as far as the "classic" PGR appearance when created by a full dose of PGR. There is a very specific look, and yes, that includes a heavy coating of ugly hairs. I don't understand how the guy can see that on these nugs but in my short time on this thread it does appear that BK is some sort of magnet for haters so the desire to slander him probably has something to do with it.


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2021)

Checking on the jars of Rozay

pretty much dried and ready for long term storage as is


----------



## TugthePup (May 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Checking on the jars of Rozay
> 
> pretty much dried and ready for long term storage as is
> 
> View attachment 4906864


Do you do anything particular for long term storage?


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Do you do anything particular for long term storage?


Nah. Just keep the boxes of jars on the floor in my basement utility room. Nice and cool and dark in there.


----------



## ricman (May 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Checking on the jars of Rozay
> 
> pretty much dried and ready for long term storage as is


beautiful job BK....I love the colors it really pops...and you can tell they are super dense by the structure.....well done.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 22, 2021)

Hey BK

Saw u on that morons thread on the AE stuff that I use the Florflex nutes

Not fully sure how u grow but do u use a Rezz? If so, how does it perform in a Rezz for like a week or so. Mainly for my auto water system when I go traveling

I used Mega Crop, liked em, but suck in a Rezz

Graciass


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Hey BK
> 
> Saw u on that morons thread on the AE stuff that I use the Florflex nutes
> 
> ...


My reservoir has never been cleaner since switching. Shits literally crystal clear always now.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> My reservoir has never been cleaner since switching. Shits literally crystal clear always now.


Good info

Appreciated my friend


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 22, 2021)

Ooooooo

Tap or RO water?


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Ooooooo
> 
> Tap or RO water?


tap

no calmag last run either the whole flower cycle


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2021)

Tap ec is .3


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 22, 2021)

My tap is 500-600ppm, swear I see rocks and fish in it, but works great with the Promix HP and GH flora trio

May try the Floraflex just to see


----------



## Brettman (May 24, 2021)

Fuuuck man sorry about your oilers.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Fuuuck man sorry about your oilers.


i turned it on at 2 Nil Oil. yikes. will the jets sweep them tonite?


----------



## bk78 (May 24, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Fuuuck man sorry about your oilers.


I’ll be saying the same thing about your leafs soon 

what’s it been? Almost 70 years since your last cup?


----------



## Brettman (May 24, 2021)

Actually it’s only been 54 years... not even close pal.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’ll be saying the same thing about your leafs soon
> 
> what’s it been? Almost 70 years since your last cup?


i can't laugh. flyers last was 1974-75.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (May 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Tap ec is .3


This is the exact Ec floraflex recommends to start out with.


----------



## bk78 (May 25, 2021)

@rkymtnman @Brettman


----------



## bk78 (May 25, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> This is the exact Ec floraflex recommends to start out with.



I clone with 1g of each v1&v2 

couple weeks in I bump it up to 2g of each and that’s where it stays until harvest time


----------



## rkymtnman (May 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @rkymtnman @Brettman
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909285


Q: What do the Philadelphia Flyers and the Titanic have in common? 






A: They both look good until they hit the ice!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I clone with 1g of each v1&v2
> 
> couple weeks in I bump it up to 2g of each and that’s where it stays until harvest time


and you said you had no need for cal/mg too right? i love a simple nute recipe


----------



## bk78 (May 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and you said you had no need for cal/mg too right? i love a simple nute recipe


I've always used it, but cut it out this last cycle and everything went pretty well


----------



## Romulanman (May 26, 2021)

Forgive my short term memory as its pretty burnt but didn't you order some UV lights from China already or did that order not go thru? I think it was you that was pondering almost 120 watts of UV per 4x4?


----------



## bk78 (May 26, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Forgive my short term memory as its pretty burnt but didn't you order some UV lights from China already or did that order not go thru? I think it was you that was pondering almost 120 watts of UV per 4x4?


Yeah. Shit went south 






DIY UVA/B


Looking to diy some uva/b strips to add to my room. Whats everyone using? links please DIY only no pre builts. I’ll need to cover a 4x8 area.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## V256.420 (May 26, 2021)

There was a good convo going on with Grow Lights Australia about which lights are better to use for UVB/A a few days ago. But his opinion, after quite a few tests, was that the T5 UVB bulbs were better than LED at this time.

But I remember you saying you didn't want T5. The thread is easy to find if you want to read about the tests.


----------



## ricman (May 26, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> There was a good convo going on with Grow Lights Australia about which lights are better to use for UVB/A a few days ago. But his opinion, after quite a few tests, was that the T5 UVB bulbs were better than LED at this time.
> 
> But I remember you saying you didn't want T5. The thread is easy to find if you want to read about the tests.


My take away from the Grow Light Australia thread was that running UV-A for the entire flowering cycle 12 hours per day achieved almost the same result as running UV-B in late flower .


----------



## bk78 (May 26, 2021)

ricman said:


> My take away from the Grow Light Australia thread was that running UV-A for the entire flowering cycle 12 hours per day achieved almost the same result as running UV-B in late flower .


My take away was he’s trying to sell lights, nothing more imo.


----------



## V256.420 (May 26, 2021)

This is the thread I was reading https://www.rollitup.org/t/390-430nm-violet-leds.1039959/#post-16339532

This was part of what he talked about..............."_Also, I agree with you that fluoro is the cheapest and best form of UVB on the market at the moment, but the question is whether you can equal or beat UVB with UVA and near-UV, which we believe is possible based on our tests_."


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2021)

Just thought I’d show off the new light @J232 is building me to cover one of my tables in the nursery 

Currently I have a 320 kit over 1 table, and a 240 kit over the other. This will be replacing the 240 as it’ll cover the whole table perfectly


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2021)

As you can see. The 240 just doesn’t cover the whole table like I want it to like the 320 does.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 27, 2021)

Who's strips are those?

Are you a Strip guy or Boards Guy?

And why?


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Who's strips are those?
> 
> Are you a Strip guy or Boards Guy?
> 
> And why?


China


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 27, 2021)

Alibaba?


----------



## MidnightSun72 (May 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just thought I’d show off the new light @J232 is building me to cover one of my tables in the nursery
> 
> Currently I have a 320 kit over 1 table, and a 240 kit over the other. This will be replacing the 240 as it’ll cover the whole table perfectly
> 
> View attachment 4910400


Are these Samsung boards off Ali Baba as well? Are they the 1ft length?

Been shopping the Samsung boards lately.


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2021)

@J232 can answer. Idk where they came from, nor do I care lol


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2021)

10% discount 

link in bio


----------



## tkmk (May 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 10% discount
> 
> link in bio


Hey you wouldnt happen to have a discount code for the bucket company?


----------



## J232 (May 27, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Are these Samsung boards off Ali Baba as well? Are they the 1ft length?
> 
> Been shopping the Samsung boards lately.



Samsung f series 3 sourced from arrow. Low or no stock most places. 22” length.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just thought I’d show off the new light @J232 is building me to cover one of my tables in the nursery
> 
> Currently I have a 320 kit over 1 table, and a 240 kit over the other. This will be replacing the 240 as it’ll cover the whole table perfectly
> 
> View attachment 4910400


Is that a piece of the ISS?


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2021)

tkmk said:


> Hey you wouldnt happen to have a discount code for the bucket company?


nah man they don’t do discounts unfortunately


----------



## bleedintears (May 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So I finally decided on sone UV to add. Went with 4 rapid pucks
> 
> they say 2 per 4x4 area
> 
> ...


I just picked one up myself. And I found it gets quite hot pretty fast. I still need to sort out a way of mounting it. But in 10 min of running. It was almost to hot to touch. I may pickup the controller for them. And turn it down a bunch to see if that helps.


----------



## bk78 (May 31, 2021)

These should get me at least 22 more grams


----------



## V256.420 (May 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> These should get me at least 22 more grams
> 
> View attachment 4913681


You know something is good when people start stealing your lines


----------



## bk78 (May 31, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> You know something is good when people start stealing your lines



here read this https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-not-post-in-other-peoples-grow-journals-unless-asked.1389/

bye now


----------



## ISK (May 31, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Actually it’s only been 54 years... not even close pal.


I guess we could say 55 years now.....but there is always next year for the Maple Leafs to disappoint their fans again


----------



## bk78 (May 31, 2021)

ISK said:


> I guess we could say 55 years now.....but there is always next year for the Maple Leafs to disappoint their fans again


I was just coming here to post this hahaha


----------



## Midwestflowers420 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hey bk if you get a minute can you check out my post I’m trying to decide if my plants are done or if I should wait…not sure how to tag you but it’s in newbie central


----------



## bk78 (Jun 2, 2021)

Midwestflowers420 said:


> Hey bk if you get a minute can you check out my post I’m trying to decide if my plants are done or if I should wait…not sure how to tag you but it’s in newbie central


Replied


----------



## bk78 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hope everyone is good

It’s weird not having a flower cycle going, but also pretty fucking awesome at the same time

I’ll be heading out to the farm this weekend to check on the outdoor plants, they should be getting pretty beastly by now I’d think. I know we had like 3 frosts since they were out there, not sure how much damage they took.

Going to take at least another month off, maybe 2 from indoor stuff.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hope everyone is good
> 
> It’s weird not having a flower cycle going, but also pretty fucking awesome at the same time
> 
> ...


taking a break are ya? 

so what’s the plan? Grow the rozay mom for a couple months then rip some clones and start running?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> taking a break are ya?
> 
> so what’s the plan? Grow the rozay mom for a couple months then rip some clones and start running?


Yeah man much needed break. Next runs going to be a little different for me I think.

2 Rozay, 2 stunnas and 2 stankys with a longer veg to see what the new 5 gallons can really do for trees


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah man much needed break. Next runs going to be a little different for me I think.
> 
> 2 Rozay, 2 stunnas and 2 stankys with a longer veg to see what the new 5 gallons can really do for trees


Ya man, I took a nice break last year and it rejuvenated me for sure. Have a nice relaxing summer!

that sounds like a fun plan, can’t wait to see how big you grow them.Thats a nice lineup of fire!


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah man much needed break. Next runs going to be a little different for me I think.
> 
> 2 Rozay, 2 stunnas and 2 stankys with a longer veg to see what the new 5 gallons can really do for trees


You hand water twice a day. It's like being chained to the crop. I know the feeling well. Lol.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> You hand water twice a day. It's like being chained to the crop. I know the feeling well. Lol.


Where does it say I hand feed twice a day?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> You hand water twice a day. It's like being chained to the crop. I know the feeling well. Lol.


Once a day before work and we good


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> You hand water twice a day. It's like being chained to the crop. I know the feeling well. Lol.


No way in hell would I want to be in your shoes. I grow for personal use, not to sell. I like things nice and simple around here. I may even drop to running just 4 plants at a time as I still have too much weed I could ever smoke between runs.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Once a day before work and we good


My bad dunno how I got the 2x per day in my head. 



bk78 said:


> No way in hell would I want to be in your shoes. I grow for personal use, not to sell. I like things nice and simple around here. I may even drop to running just 4 plants at a time as I still have too much weed I could ever smoke between runs.


A 4x8 tent was barely feeding my habit. Like juuuuust enough each harvest. 

This is my first big run like this so kind of an experiment for me. Watering don't take long, just defoliating. And trimming will suck.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 10, 2021)

If I could grow like the guys on here a 4x8 would give me 6-8lbs and I wouldn't have needed the big room


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> If I could grow like the guys on here a 4x8 would give me 6-8lbs and I wouldn't have needed the big room



These dudes are out to lunch with their numbers. No one is pulling that from a 4x8 tray, from the pics I’ve seen posted on this forum anyways. 

Yeah I feed once a day with a wand and sump pump just like yours


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 10, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> If I could grow like the guys on here a 4x8 would give me 6-8lbs and I wouldn't have needed the big room


We all wish we could pull 6-8lbs out of a 4x8. 6 would be hella impressive. I'd be happy with 4.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

Y’all will have to put up with kitty pics until I fire back up again.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Y’all will have to put up with kitty pics until I fire back up again.
> 
> View attachment 4920282View attachment 4920283


Thought that was "The Fall" t shirt for a moment.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Thought that was "The Fall" t shirt for a moment.


“The filth” lol

buddies band shirt


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

Snow bengals


----------



## ISK (Jun 10, 2021)

We'll all be waiting in anticipation for your next crop but until then, keep the cat pics coming



Have you considered growing an outdoor plant during the summer just to have something to tend to?

I'm in a similar situation, I already have more pot than needed so I just have one little loney auto-fem in soil, which is almost zero work but still gives me the joy of growing something.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

ISK said:


> We'll all be waiting in anticipation for your next crop but until then, keep the cat pics coming
> 
> View attachment 4920315
> 
> ...








BK’s shit show


So I finally decided on sone UV to add. Went with 4 rapid pucks they say 2 per 4x4 area I just picked one up myself. And I found it gets quite hot pretty fast. I still need to sort out a way of mounting it. But in 10 min of running. It was almost to hot to touch. I may pickup the...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

ISK said:


> We'll all be waiting in anticipation for your next crop but until then, keep the cat pics coming
> 
> View attachment 4920315
> 
> ...


I still have my nursery with the 4 mothers at home

Stunna,Rozay,Stankasaurus and frosted fruit cake

So I’m still gardening


----------



## bk78 (Jun 10, 2021)

ISK said:


> We'll all be waiting in anticipation for your next crop but until then, keep the cat pics coming
> 
> View attachment 4920315
> 
> ...


Their expressions are priceless lol

ying and yang


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> BK’s shit show
> 
> 
> So I finally decided on sone UV to add. Went with 4 rapid pucks they say 2 per 4x4 area I just picked one up myself. And I found it gets quite hot pretty fast. I still need to sort out a way of mounting it. But in 10 min of running. It was almost to hot to touch. I may pickup the...
> ...


did you just incept the thread???


----------



## bk78 (Jun 11, 2021)

Scooped another quantum meter today 

Too good of a deal to pass up.

40 ppfd difference between the 2, I can live with that


----------



## crownroyal (Jun 11, 2021)

How much was it where did you get it?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 11, 2021)

crownroyal said:


> How much was it where did you get it?











Photobio Advanced Quantum PAR Meter


The Advanced Quantum PAR Meter provides an accurate and cost-effective measurement for all light sources used to grow plants. The PHOTOBIO by Phantom Quantum PAR meter is designed to measure PAR (Photosynthetically Active Radiation) flux in wavelengths ranging from 400 to 700nm. There is a...




indoorfarmer.ca


----------



## bk78 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ll test it against the apogee 500 this weekend if my friend is available to lend it to me.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hope it's better than the Hydrofarm one. That's right I come here to steal info and sneak back off into my tents


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Hope it's better than the Hydrofarm one. That's right I come here to steal info and sneak back off into my tents


Enough, this is a personal journal that you've previously been asked not to post in by the op.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 11, 2021)

Turtle mode imo


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 11, 2021)

just caught up on last 10 pages of this thread. awesome grow @bk78 really beautiful plants and congrats on that last harvest. 

I can't find the other person's message to reply to but I agree you deserve an award for cleanliness and organization. Motivating me to get ahead of my weekend chores.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 11, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> just caught up on last 10 pages of this thread. awesome grow @bk78 really beautiful plants and congrats on that last harvest.
> 
> I can't find the other person's message to reply to but I agree you deserve an award for cleanliness and organization. Motivating me to get ahead of my weekend chores.


Thanks man I appreciate the kind words

Hope you have a awesome weekend, I’m heading out to the farm to check on the outdoor crop and I’ll post up a few pics 

cheers


----------



## bk78 (Jun 12, 2021)

Just got back from the farm.

Plants seem to be living life so far

Top dressed some 4-4-4 gaia green and watered in some recharge 

I’ll go out there in a another 3 weeks or so to check on them again


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Jun 12, 2021)

Growing outdoors is the true lazy man method. Good stuff.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 12, 2021)

DoobieDoobs said:


> Growing outdoors is the true lazy man method. Good stuff.


Considering they’ve been out there for a month now without anybody looking after them I agree

Trash end product though imo. I personally won’t touch any of it, but I’ll be giving it away to anyone who wants some.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Jun 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Considering they’ve been out there for a month now without anybody looking after them I agree
> 
> Trash end product though imo. I personally won’t touch any of it, but I’ll be giving it away to anyone who wants some.


one man's trash is another's treasure.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just got back from the farm.
> 
> Plants seem to be living life so far
> 
> ...


the deer around here would have jumped that chickenwire in a minute! either that or the hail all summer would kill em.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the deer around here would have jumped that chickenwire in a minute! either that or the hail all summer would kill em.



We haven’t had any major storms yet, and there is deer damage in the veggie garden already.


This was just for fun anyways, if they get eaten or damaged it’s whatever. I only have a total of like $40 invested I think haha.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 12, 2021)

DoobieDoobs said:


> one man's trash is another's treasure.


My cousin used to smoke my spent BHO material. I would give him 1/2lbs at a time. It was like Christmas for him, and I was just chucking it into a creek before he moved here.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 13, 2021)

I went through my seed stash this morning and found a plastic bag labeled “orange diesel/ mephitso “ 

Don't remember where they came from, but they just went into a cup of water and will be the kittys plants in the catio for the summer

Just tossed them into a cup of water and when they germinate they will go directly outside


----------



## bk78 (Jun 13, 2021)

I’m going to be a autoflower grower guys


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 13, 2021)

Next up Reg seeds


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to be a autoflower grower guys


Mephisto is auto right???

lol nice stash man. Ethos .


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to be a autoflower grower guys


Wow growing outdoors, growing organically, and now autos.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 13, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Wow growing outdoors
> 
> *Nice and easy*
> 
> ...


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 13, 2021)

Have you popped any of those banana hammock yet?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 13, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Have you popped any of those banana hammock yet?


No. Only thing I’ve ran was ethos glue. Which was pretty fire


----------



## bk78 (Jun 13, 2021)

Well I finally for the first time in my life bought myself a good grinder 

all I’ve ever used were cheap pot shop jobs 

bought a brilliant cut in this colour way 

Whats everyone else’s go to grinder?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I finally for the first time in my life bought myself a good grinder
> 
> all I’ve ever used were cheap pot shop jobs
> 
> ...


Bought my daughter a really nice grinder, dont recall the brand.

I'm still using my fingers, like a caveman.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 13, 2021)

I flip flop between using my wife’s grinder (same thing as your pic) or because I’m lazy I like to use my coffee grinder and do a half ounce at once.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 13, 2021)

Brettman said:


> I flip flop between using my wife’s grinder (same thing as your pic) or because I’m lazy I like to use my coffee grinder and do a half ounce at once.


And? From what I’ve read it’s pretty much the smoothest grinder out there?

I used to use a coffee grinder when I sold doobies in high school and ground up lots at a time, of course I’d keep all the kief for personal use


----------



## J232 (Jun 13, 2021)

Last one I bought, think the $75 range, liked it because it has course threads that never jam. Coffee grinder is still used daily if shits sticky though.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 13, 2021)

I got this one. Let's you stores your papers. It was $65ish (79 originally). Total POS mostly just bought it to get the chicks number behind the counter. Lol. It always gets stuck from resin. And the bowl is too shallow to grind enough weed for a chronic like me. Total shit. I use the grinder up next. 


this grinder was $39. I like it cuz it has a deep area to accept ground bud. It never gets stuck. Deflooking to get something better though.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 13, 2021)

J232 said:


> Last one I bought, think the $75 range, liked it because it has course threads that never jam. Coffee grinder is still used daily if shits sticky though.
> 
> View attachment 4922782


ive heard good things about the GRAV too


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 13, 2021)

I've used a coffee grinder, but I don't like the consistency. I wish someone would make a large electric grinder specifically for cannabis, but I've never seen one. I have a 3" Chromium Crusher that sucks. I've been wanting to upgrade. 

I've never heard of Brilliant Cut grinders. I just checked out their site and they look really nice. I like how they doesn't have a center hole in the plate where the top piece's pin goes. That spot always clogs up. Did you get course, medium or fine plate, @bk78?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've used a coffee grinder, but I don't like the consistency. I wish someone would make a large electric grinder specifically for cannabis, but I've never seen one. I have a 3" Chromium Crusher that sucks. I've been wanting to upgrade.
> 
> I've never heard of Brilliant Cut grinders. I just checked out their site and they look really nice. I like how they doesn't have a center hole in the plate where the top piece's pin goes. That spot always clogs up. Did you get course, medium or fine plate, @bk78?


i got the medium grind. See how that goes to start and maybe grab the fine grind plate if needed?


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 14, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Bought my daughter a really nice grinder, dont recall the brand.
> 
> I'm still using my fingers, like a caveman.


I use my fingers depending on strain. my go to though is still a sharp clean pair of fiskars.

everyone thinks I'm crazy but I still refuse to use a grinder. I just imagine it smashing the trichs and tearing everything up. plus then u got plant matter from one strain influencing another. and I rather have all my resin go in my spliff instead of get stuck in the grinder.

now get off my lawn lol.

@bk78 that is a sweet looking grinder regardless.

have a great week everyone!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2021)

A grinder like this has been my go to since 05. It’s ground countless pounds of weed and keepskon chugging. I’ve had 2 of the pins fall out and just flipped them over and stuck them back in and they have never come back out. Every so often I scrape the outside with a blade and it stays working perfectly. I’m confident it’s actually getting better with time from the oils soaking into the wood.









Wooden 2 Part 2" Grinder


We provide best Wooden 2 Part 2.5" Grinder with wholesale price in united states. buy online Wooden 2 Part 2.5" Grinder near me.




www.smoketokes.com





I’ve used a bunch of different grinders that friends had. And honestly was never impressed. The multi chamber units always get the threads gummed up, and most of the metal grinders grind more finely then I like, I don’t like powder textured buds.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> i got the medium grind. See how that goes to start and maybe grab the fine grind plate if needed?


There’s a seven week back order on them. That’s crazy for a grinder. I may order one and get a surprise after forgetting about it towards the end up the summer.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> There’s a seven week back order on them. That’s crazy for a grinder. I may order one and get a surprise after forgetting about it towards the end up the summer.


Yup. That was my plan


----------



## bk78 (Jun 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> There’s a seven week back order on them. That’s crazy for a grinder. I may order one and get a surprise after forgetting about it towards the end up the summer.


They gotta be good shit if they have a 2 month ore order


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've used a coffee grinder, but I don't like the consistency. I wish someone would make a large electric grinder specifically for cannabis, but I've never seen one.


Have you seen these ? I don't have one but came across it and thought it was pretty cool. It can be used to fill cones or just to grind material. Little pricey though.

https://www.smokecartel.com/products/otto-automatic-joint-roller-cone-filler-and-grinder


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 14, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> Have you seen these ? I don't have one but came across it and thought it was pretty cool. It can be used to fill cones or just to grind material. Little pricey though.
> 
> https://www.smokecartel.com/products/otto-automatic-joint-roller-cone-filler-and-grinder


Yep very not a little.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 14, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> Have you seen these ? I don't have one but came across it and thought it was pretty cool. It can be used to fill cones or just to grind material. Little pricey though.
> 
> https://www.smokecartel.com/products/otto-automatic-joint-roller-cone-filler-and-grinder


I did see that after searching last night. I like that it uses toothed plates, but the actual grinder is too small to really bother with. I'm talking something that will grind like an oz at a time. I usually grind up a bunch and put it into a lidded glass dish with a Boveda pack in it. I roll 2-3 gram joints so my ground-stash doesn't last long. Then it's back to whipping my wrist like I'm trapping out the bando.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 15, 2021)

The 2 orange diesel autos had like 1” tap roots when I got home from work today so they went into cups of coco.

I’ll keep them in the nursery until they are ready to come out of the cups, then outside they go.

Some frosted fruit cake youngsters in the back.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I finally for the first time in my life bought myself a good grinder
> 
> all I’ve ever used were cheap pot shop jobs
> 
> ...


I’ve liked Santa Cruz Shredders for awhile. You’re Alibaba/Meijiu info helped me get my lights too. Helpful info.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2021)

They look really happy.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 16, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve liked Santa Cruz Shredders for awhile. You’re Alibaba/Meijiu info helped me get my lights too. Helpful info.


What light did you go with?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 16, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> They look really happy.


Thank you sir


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What light did you go with?


I got two of the ten bar 1000W with Samsung 301b, Osram 660, and Meanwell drivers. Next order I’m planning on getting some stuff to mess with side lighting and probably another two of the ten bars.


----------



## Xsan (Jun 18, 2021)

@bk78 what temp boards are you running for your clones?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

Xsan said:


> @bk78 what temp boards are you running for your clones?


The nursery has 4000k

clone chamber just has a amazon 80w led hung at like 4 feet above the tray


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

Can’t thank @J232 enough for building me a new light for the nursery

Now to get the mothers, back to being mothers again 

Still won’t be running the flower room until fall, this vacation is wonderful so far


----------



## Xsan (Jun 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The nursery has 4000k
> 
> clone chamber just has a amazon 80w led hung at like 4 feet above the tray
> 
> ...



excellent, thank you. I am considering grabbing a small 240 board while meijiu has the sale


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Can’t thank @J232 enough for building me a new light for the nursery
> 
> Now to get the mothers, back to being mothers again
> 
> ...


Dope ass light. I am using the same brand/mode of driver for my upcoming builds. Very nice .

Please grow us an auto indoors or something in the veg room. I heard they are more difficult than photo periods. Could be a good challenge for you.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Dope ass light. I am using the same brand/mode of driver for my upcoming builds. Very nice .
> 
> Please grow us an auto indoors or something in the veg room. I heard they are more difficult than photo periods. Could be a good challenge for you.


I have 2 autos in the cups, but they are going into the catio for the kitty’s to chew on as they please.

Only 1 is above the coco so far


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Dope ass light. I am using the same brand/mode of driver for my upcoming builds. Very nice .
> 
> Please grow us an auto indoors or something in the veg room. I heard they are more difficult than photo periods. Could be a good challenge for you.


Maybe you know someone that can help me with these autos? I’m a newb


----------



## J232 (Jun 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Can’t thank @J232 enough for building me a new light for the nursery
> 
> Now to get the mothers, back to being mothers again
> 
> ...


Awesome man, I hope it serves you well.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

J232 said:


> Awesome man, I hope it serves you well.


Plants are already loving it


----------



## Hydrahail (Jun 19, 2021)

Indeed that is a sick light I want one for my window sill


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> Indeed that is a sick light I want one for my window sill


Window sill eh?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

Beast of a veg light

365w to cover a 2x4 tray haha


----------



## Hydrahail (Jun 19, 2021)

Yes window sill ,I love using the sun and led together I really want that light 
mac x fpog


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> Yes window sill ,I love using the sun and led together I really want that light
> mac x fpog
> View attachment 4926595



I think I have a pack of those mac FPOG too. Lemme know how they turn out.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jun 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I have 2 autos in the cups, but they are going into the catio for the kitty’s to chew on as they please.
> 
> Only 1 is above the coco so far
> 
> View attachment 4926514


Did you run out of coco? Nevermind you did.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Did you run out of coco? Nevermind you did.


No

I do that for when the seedlings stretch and fill the cups up then.

Stem blasts more roots then too  

But you are the auto/coco expert of these forums, maybe you can teach me sir?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jun 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No
> 
> I do that for when the seedlings stretch and fill the cups up then.
> 
> ...


You get really defensive sometimes. I'm not Weedvin my cousin didn't declare my a master grower of autos or coco.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> You get really defensive sometimes. I'm not Weedvin my cousin didn't declare my a master grower of autos or coco.


So you can’t teach me?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jun 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So you can’t teach me?


That's a negative. I still struggle in some spots.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> That's a negative. I still struggle in some spots.


Neat


----------



## bk78 (Jun 20, 2021)

Frosted fruit cake babies just loving the new light @J232

Both orange diesels are up now.


----------



## J232 (Jun 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Frosted fruit cake babies just loving the new light @J232
> 
> Both orange diesels are up now.
> 
> View attachment 4927528View attachment 4927529View attachment 4927530View attachment 4927531


Ffc look super happy, everything looks great.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 21, 2021)

Monday morning vibes 

Time to hit the grind for the week, supposed to be a hot one all week


----------



## ISK (Jun 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The nursery has 4000k
> 
> clone chamber just has a amazon 80w led hung at like 4 feet above the tray
> 
> ...


I'm surprized to see the lights 4 feet high considering how low powered the LED's are....at what point will you reduce the height, and/or what height will you have them for the veg stage?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 21, 2021)

ISK said:


> I'm surprized to see the lights 4 feet high considering how low powered the LED's are....at what point will you reduce the height, and/or what height will you have them for the veg stage?


I don’t reduce the height of that light in the clone room, once they are rooted and in cups then they go into the nursery at 400ppfd


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t reduce the height of that light in the clone room, once they are rooted and in cups then they go into the nursery at 400ppfd
> 
> View attachment 4927907


I like your decor. But more importantly, your cats.. The weeds could use some help (jk).. Gnome' sayin?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 22, 2021)

Wonder who’s new sock this is


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Wonder who’s new sock this is


What in the hell is a sock? Those are some exotic cats. I spent the morning looking through LED grows and yours was pretty good..

Next time I won't comment


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 22, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> What in the hell is a sock? Those are some exotic cats. I spent the morning looking through LED grows and yours was pretty good..
> 
> Next time I won't comment


Sock, you know like what you cum in and throw under your bed for your mom to find later?


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 22, 2021)

Well I am definitely in the wrong thread - I wouldn't even ever think of using a sock? Usually it's your girlfriends mouth


----------



## bk78 (Jun 22, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Next time I won't comment



Thanks


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thanks


Yeh Sabre 420 sent me here. Apparently he was giving the wrong information.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 22, 2021)

Here’s Sabre, and it’s 420 somewhere


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 22, 2021)

What an adorable squishy. He looks like he could run a cat gang if there was such a thing...

Anyways. Cool thread and nice growings


----------



## bk78 (Jun 27, 2021)

Here’s my painstakingly long process of buffering my coco, washing my perlite and transplanting a cutting

Step 1: dump coco into tote



Step 2: dump perlite into tote




Step 3: mix




Step 4: fill pot and add mycos





Step 5: put plant in pot, soak thoroughly



Step 6: Blaze a doobie


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2021)

What did you find to be the most stressful part of adding the perlite?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> What did you find to be the most stressful part of adding the perlite?


Well I was kinda stressed cutting open the bag with sharp scissors, but then I got over my fear and just did it.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 27, 2021)

Dumb little orange diesel autos on day 7


----------



## bk78 (Jul 3, 2021)

Just got back from the farm

We’ve had a major heat wave the last 14 days of temps 35c - 40c the whole time. Wasn’t sure how well they did in that but they seem to be thriving pretty damn well. I re amended the pro mixwith some 4-4-4 again

Barn kitty protector


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2021)

do you have any restrictions outdoors?

we do here in Colorado. like we pretty much can't as a homegrower. we've had hail here the last 3 days so they'd be deader than shit anyway


----------



## bk78 (Jul 3, 2021)

My license can only be indoor or outdoor 25 plants of either I have to choose upon renewal every year. But I’m still allowed my legal 4 on top of that so I think I could do 4 outdoor at my house as well legally. 

but every home in Canada is allowed 4 plants, and these aren’t at my home so fully legal


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> My license can only be indoor or outdoor 25 plants of either I have to choose upon renewal every year. But I’m still allowed my legal 4 on top of that so I think I could do 4 outdoor at my house as well legally.
> 
> but every home in Canada is allowed 4 plants, and these aren’t at my home so fully legal


they look healthy as hell. do you have a rough idea when they'll start to flower up your way? like have you looked at the daylight hours/ night hours charts yet?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> they look healthy as hell. do you have a rough idea when they'll start to flower up your way? like have you looked at the daylight hours/ night hours charts yet?


I’m going to figure something out to induce flower early. Or they simply won’t finish unfortunately.

In all honesty though I don’t really care much about them, only have a total of about $40 invested in them. So I may just let them die a horrible death too idk


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jul 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to figure something out to induce flower early. Or they simply won’t finish unfortunately.
> 
> In all honesty though I don’t really care much about them, only have a total of about $40 invested in them. So I may just let them die a horrible death too idk


Worse death than cut to pieces and fire?


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> My license can only be indoor or outdoor 25 plants of either I have to choose upon renewal every year. But I’m still allowed my legal 4 on top of that so I think I could do 4 outdoor at my house as well legally.
> 
> but every home in Canada is allowed 4 plants, and these aren’t at my home so fully legal


You poor bastard


----------



## bk78 (Jul 3, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Worse death than cut to pieces and fire?


Brave -40 temps naked for 2 months?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jul 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Brave -40 temps naked for 2 months?


Yeah. That's pretty rough.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 4, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> You poor bastard


Sorry mate was pissed. Sarcastic idiot I am etc.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 4, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Sorry mate was pissed. Sarcastic idiot I am etc.



I gotcha haha.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 11, 2021)

@a mongo frog


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @a mongo frog
> 
> View attachment 4941093


Dam you bk spoiler alert


----------



## bk78 (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dam you bk spoiler alert



Didn’t think you were around anymore 

my bad


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Didn’t think you were around anymore
> 
> my bad


Ha ha ha you can't get rid of me that ez just waiting for the next show


----------



## bk78 (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha you can't get rid of me that ez just waiting for the next show


Vacation is almost over I think. Will be taking cuts off the moms in the next couple weeks and get things rolling again I think.

I’ll be running my frosted fruit cake and stankasaurus next run. Both 11-12 week strains.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Vacation is almost over I think. Will be taking cuts off the moms in the next couple weeks and get things rolling again I think.
> 
> I’ll be running my frosted fruit cake and stankasaurus next run. Both 11-12 week strains.
> 
> View attachment 4941098View attachment 4941099View attachment 4941100View attachment 4941101


Looks great and sounds even better


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @a mongo frog
> 
> View attachment 4941093


Yea I really enjoyed the fights last night!!! All the fights were TkO's i think or stoppages. Also thought that if Mc Gregor doesn't break leg we could of seen the greatest fight ever. Looking forward to seeing how Phoenix handles the road game today. Still wishing I has a stankasours cut also........ Luv you lots thanks for asking!


----------



## 2klude (Jul 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Vacation is almost over I think. Will be taking cuts off the moms in the next couple weeks and get things rolling again I think.
> 
> I’ll be running my frosted fruit cake and stankasaurus next run. Both 11-12 week strains.


I'm really looking forward to a seeing the Stankasaurus updates. In previous runs did you always take the FFC to 11-12 weeks?

Did you ever get your hands on some Microbe-Lift BMC?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 11, 2021)

2klude said:


> I'm really looking forward to a seeing the Stankasaurus updates. In previous runs did you always take the FFC to 11-12 weeks?
> 
> Did you ever get your hands on some Microbe-Lift BMC?


Yeah the ffc has always went 11.5. And no I never did get the BMC. I killed off my whole nursery, and started fresh. But I’d like to still get some to have on hand, but I forgot the name of it until now.


----------



## kingjackpot23 (Jul 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> * THE GOOD,THE BAD,THE UGLY*
> 
> 
> Figure I’ll start a journal for this next run. I will try to be diligent for updates but I’m a pretty busy guy with work this time of year.
> ...


How long does it usually take for clothes the root in that aeroponic cloner?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 14, 2021)

kingjackpot23 said:


> How long does it usually take for clothes the root in that aeroponic cloner?


When they did root it was always at the 8-10 day mark. Me and that thing always had a love hate relationship and it’s been long gone. I’m back to the tray,done and plugs with 100% success again.


----------



## kingjackpot23 (Jul 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> When they did root it was always at the 8-10 day mark. Me and that thing always had a love hate relationship and it’s been long gone. I’m back to the tray,done and plugs with 100% success again.


Thanks for the response I'll stick to what I'm doing which is the same thing


----------



## ISK (Jul 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just got back from the farm
> 
> We’ve had a major heat wave the last 14 days of temps 35c - 40c the whole time. Wasn’t sure how well they did in that but they seem to be thriving pretty damn well.
> 
> Barn kitty protector


I just got back from Edmonton, it was damn hot there as well (37c).....glad to be back on the coast

Calgary is getting smoke from the BC fires.....hope it doesn't travel north to your neck of the woods

PS: love the guard cat


----------



## bk78 (Jul 15, 2021)

ISK said:


> I just got back from Edmonton, it was damn hot there as well (37c).....glad to be back on the coast
> 
> Calgary is getting smoke from the BC fires.....hope it doesn't travel north to your neck of the woods
> 
> PS: love the guard cat


Yeah man it’s been brutal here for almost a month now, we’re still hovering at the 32-35 mark. Weather network says it’s supposed to storm this weekend, I’m crossing my fingers it finally happens.

Very minimal smoke here, but it’s been rolling in over the last couple days more and more.


----------



## myke (Jul 15, 2021)

Theres a definite haze here today.Was up on high ground yesterday looking west, was very smokey.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 15, 2021)

ISK said:


> I just got back from Edmonton, it was damn hot there as well (37c).....glad to be back on the coast
> 
> Calgary is getting smoke from the BC fires.....hope it doesn't travel north to your neck of the woods
> 
> PS: love the guard cat


You jinxed us man lol

We just got a air quality warning and the smoke has moved in heavily


----------



## ISK (Jul 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You jinxed us man lol
> 
> We just got a air quality warning and the smoke has moved in heavily


I had a feeling it would.....when driving to BC (Monday) I seen a bit of haze/smoke in Hinton/Jasper region

The smoke was thick in Clearwater and worst in Kamloops...I was going to drive to Pentican but the nearby fire in Okanagan Falls changed my mind


----------



## 2klude (Jul 16, 2021)

ISK said:


> I had a feeling it would.....when driving to BC (Monday) I seen a bit of haze/smoke in Hinton/Jasper region
> 
> The smoke was thick in Clearwater and worst in Kamloops...I was going to drive to Pentican but the nearby fire in Okanagan Falls changed my mind


Whats the current update on these fires? I'm heading up to Clearwater to camp for a few days. I'm leaving Sunday morning. Should I expect a lot of smoke in the air?


----------



## myke (Jul 16, 2021)

Heres a good site for smoke.
https://firesmoke.ca/forecasts/current/


----------



## ISK (Jul 16, 2021)

2klude said:


> Whats the current update on these fires? I'm heading up to Clearwater to camp for a few days. I'm leaving Sunday morning. Should I expect a lot of smoke in the air?


looking at the smoke map that @myke provided (excellent site), it looks like you will have some smoke at times but not as bad as Kamloops


----------



## bk78 (Jul 17, 2021)

went out to the farm this morning to check the plants.

We’re covered with a thick layer of Forrest fire smoke the last few days so they haven’t seen any sun.


----------



## myke (Jul 17, 2021)

Yea the smoke makes everything look orange,its like a HPS light ha.Plants look good and healthy.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 17, 2021)

2klude said:


> I'm really looking forward to a seeing the Stankasaurus updates. In previous runs did you always take the FFC to 11-12 weeks?
> 
> Did you ever get your hands on some Microbe-Lift BMC?


Fuck man I can’t find this microbe life anywhere cheaper than $40 + $100 shipping


----------



## 2klude (Jul 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Fuck man I can’t find this microbe life anywhere cheaper than $40 + $100 shipping


I use a shop just over the border who charges me 2-5 dollars per box, for me to use their shipping address. Pretty common stores like this on the BC border. Last 2 bottles I had shipped to my US address and drove across the border to pick them up.

Previously I would order it from Growershouse.com. They will ship directly to you from the US. I can't see shipping costing more than 50 bucks. Your order should be less than $100 total CAN, shipped to your door.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 17, 2021)

2klude said:


> I use a shop just over the border who charges me 2-5 dollars per box, for me to use their shipping address. Pretty common stores like this on the BC border. Last 2 bottles I had shipped to my US address and drove across the border to pick them up.
> 
> Previously I would order it from Growershouse.com. They will ship directly to you from the US. I can't see shipping costing more than 50 bucks. Your order should be less than $100 total CAN, shipped to your door.


No dice anywhere. I searched high and low today and the only one I found was on eBay with $100 shipping.

growers house won’t ship that product to Canada


----------



## 2klude (Jul 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No dice anywhere. I searched high and low today and the only one I found was on eBay with $100 shipping.
> 
> growers house won’t ship that product to Canada


You never know, it could be a shortage issue due to the flu. I don't recall having issues finding it in the past and most were willing to ship to BC. I went with GrowersHouse cause they were the cheapest. Did you try reaching out to Microbe-Lift directly?

https://microbelift.com/store-locator/ call the canadian stores closest to you. I bet them can bring the product in for you.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 21, 2021)

2klude said:


> You never know, it could be a shortage issue due to the flu. I don't recall having issues finding it in the past and most were willing to ship to BC. I went with GrowersHouse cause they were the cheapest. Did you try reaching out to Microbe-Lift directly?
> 
> https://microbelift.com/store-locator/ call the canadian stores closest to you. I bet them can bring the product in for you.


So I found a place that’ll ship here. Now since shipping is $40usd should I buy 2 2oz containers to make it worth my while? How much would a 2oz container treat?

Also I don’t have gnats anymore but I want to add this to my IPM regime


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jul 21, 2021)

Same as this stuff? Or nah?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 21, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Same as this stuff? Or nah?
> View attachment 4948139


Nah. I’m looking for the BMC


----------



## Wayne55 (Jul 21, 2021)

1 bottle treats 500 gallons for up to 20 months
750 gallons for up to 13 months

Treat every other week at 6 drops per 100 gallons.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 21, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> 1 bottle treats 500 gallons for up to 20 months
> 750 gallons for up to 13 months
> 
> Treat every other week at 6 drops per 100 gallons.
> ...


Yeah I’m not treating a pond long term.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 21, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> 1 bottle treats 500 gallons for up to 20 months
> 750 gallons for up to 13 months
> 
> Treat every other week at 6 drops per 100 gallons.
> ...


6 drops? I thought this powder.

So 1 2 ounce jar should last me years then. Thanks dude I’ll justorder the 1


----------



## Wayne55 (Jul 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 6 drops? I thought this powder.
> 
> So 1 2 ounce jar should last me years then. Thanks dude I’ll justorder the 1


Exactly

.06 x your rez in gallons = number of drops

Treat that amount every other week

The packaging is a head scratcher....its a liquid dropper bottle inside a plastic screw off container.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 21, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Exactly
> 
> .06 x your rez in gallons = number of drops
> 
> ...


Sweet man. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## 2klude (Jul 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So I found a place that’ll ship here. Now since shipping is $40usd should I buy 2 2oz containers to make it worth my while? How much would a 2oz container treat?
> 
> Also I don’t have gnats anymore but I want to add this to my IPM regime


As Wayne55 mentioned, it's 6 drops per 100 gallons. This is only for IPM, that application rate isn't going to knock down a infestation but sounds like you don't have nats anymore. Before I started using the BMC I used spinosad as a knock down, and moving forward started using the BMC as a preventative. I haven't got any flyers in over 2 years.

The shipping price sounds about right, I buy a single 6oz container. I'm on my second container only and I've been using the product just over 2 years.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 21, 2021)

I’m thinking about just vegging these 2 and month and a half and just tossing 1 under each light in the flower room. Toss up the nets and spread them out.

Full rooms are fun and all, but I’m lazy these days and 2 trees would be much easier 

Maybe,maybe not.


----------



## J232 (Jul 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m thinking about just vegging these 2 and month and a half and just tossing 1 under each light in the flower room. Toss up the nets and spread them out.
> 
> Full rooms are fun and all, but I’m lazy these days and 2 trees would be much easier
> 
> ...


Those got thick fast, looks really good, better just do it.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 24, 2021)

Cleaned up those orange diesel autos today, haven’t topped or trained them. I just kinda left them in the back of the tables and let them do their thing so far, I still don’t know what I’m going to do with them. My nursery is getting kinda squishy with the mothers.

The nodes are starting to alternate I just noticed today, so I imagine they’ll start to flower soon? 

34 days old I think?


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey @bk78 how close can you run them lights to plants.

I ran a hlg 550 for a few grows an had terrible results.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 24, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Hey @bk78 how close can you run them lights to plants.
> 
> I ran a hlg 550 for a few grows an had terrible results.


I guess it depends on the power they are set at. I try and focus on keeping enough heat in my room, and getting my ppfd where it should be.


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I guess it depends on the power they are set at. I try and focus on keeping enough heat in my room, and getting my ppfd where it should be.


Ok cool.
How hot do you run your room if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 24, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Ok cool.
> How hot do you run your room if you don't mind me asking?


Try my hardest to keep it around 28, but winter is pretty brutal here.


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Try my hardest to keep it around 28, but winter is pretty brutal here.


Yea I'm in in a cold climate myself mate,
Where do I get a tool to measure ppfd?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 24, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Yea I'm in in a cold climate myself mate.


I do run a heater at lights out always, or my room would dip down well below 20


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 25, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Yea I'm in in a cold climate myself mate,
> Where do I get a tool to measure ppfd?


Sorry hope you don't mind me posting to someone else mate, try looking at Migro YouTube he is working alongside PPFD Meter.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Yea I'm in in a cold climate myself mate,
> Where do I get a tool to measure ppfd?



I missed your second part to your question and apologize 

check this out 









PHOTOBIO Advanced Quantum PAR Meter (Micromols) | direct from Growers House


All new for 2020, the Advanced Quantum PAR Meter provides accurate and cost-effective measurement for all light sources used to grow plants. The PHOTOBIO by Phantom Quantum PAR meter is designed to measure PAR (Photosynthetically Active Radiation) flux in wavelengths ranging from 400 to 700nm...




growershouse.com


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I missed your second part to your question and apologize
> 
> check this out
> 
> ...


Hey yea I edited it.
But you had already answered haha cheers.


----------



## Have2 (Jul 25, 2021)

@bk78 will you test UV on your next run?  Got rid of your fungus gnats?


----------



## Have2 (Jul 25, 2021)

Great run by the way!! impressive =)


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2021)

Have2 said:


> @bk78 will you test UV on your next run?  Got rid of your fungus gnats?


I have 4 of the rapid led UV pucks I’ll be adding to the next run. And yeah I killed off the whole nursery and haven’t seen a gnat since


----------



## Have2 (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I have 4 of the rapid led UV pucks I’ll be adding to the next run. And yeah I killed off the whole nursery and haven’t seen a gnat since


guess I missed what happened with the UV bars you ordered. not good or lost on the Evergreen? D


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

Have2 said:


> guess I missed what happened with the UV bars you ordered. not good or lost on the Evergreen? D


Never happened. They kept my money for a month, and I filed a claim through trade assurance


----------



## Have2 (Jul 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Never happened. They kept my money for a month, and I filed a claim through trade assurance


I am trying with solacure but the 12-24" inches spaces between fluo and canopy is... Well pissing me off since I have to raise my leds so less PPFD.
So.. I'm not sure it's worth it


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2021)

Have2 said:


> I am trying with solacure but the 12-24" inches spaces between fluo and canopy is... Well pissing me off since I have to raise my leds so less PPFD.
> So.. I'm not sure it's worth it


That’s the main reason I went with the LED. Doubt they’ll do much, but I am running a strain I’ve ran lots in the past so I should be able to tell a difference if there is one.


----------



## cobshopgrow (Jul 27, 2021)

missed which UV stuff you bought.
which wavelenghts, strengh/space?


----------



## gas house (Jul 27, 2021)

@bk78, i saw a pic of a couple plants in solos that looked like the top couple inches( or cm) of the plant was bent over at a 90 degree angle. is that a training style you use or am i seeing shit?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2021)

cobshopgrow said:


> missed which UV stuff you bought.
> which wavelenghts, strengh/space?


I just picked up the rapid UV pucks.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2021)

gas house said:


> @bk78, i saw a pic of a couple plants in solos that looked like the top couple inches( or cm) of the plant was bent over at a 90 degree angle. is that a training style you use or am i seeing shit?


Seeing shit I think dude lol. I rarely ever train my plants.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 27, 2021)

GORGEOUS plants, amazingly clean setup. Very nice.


----------



## cobshopgrow (Jul 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I just picked up the rapid UV pucks.


i see, looks to be quite harmless.
its "only" UVA, 390-400.
looks like it wont be easy to get some spread with them seeing how theyre aranged but you will work it out.

i do use some similar, about 8-10W (could easily go to 25W) on 0.7 to 1 sqm.
one rig 390-400nm 12 x 3535 leds on 4 strips to spread them out.
other rig a mix of 12 x 390-400 and 12 x 365nm on 8 strips.

didnt ran in to problems with UVA, didnt went in to the extremes, but would guess plants dont mind some UVA.
lets see what you will report, always good if there is one with some knowen to compare to.


----------



## Have2 (Jul 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Seeing shit I think dude lol. I rarely ever train my plants.


You should


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 27, 2021)

He doesn't need to he grows trees


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2021)

Have2 said:


> You should


Thanks for the tips noob

Anything else you want to teach me?


----------



## Have2 (Jul 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thanks for the tips noob
> 
> Anything else you want to teach me?


Already giving me the noob thing? Lol It wasn't an insult by the way!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2021)

Have2 said:


> Already giving me the noob thing? Lol It wasn't an insult by the way!


Do you always try and tell people how to grow??

I looked for your journal, but couldn’t find one?


----------



## Have2 (Jul 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Do you always try and tell people how to grow??
> 
> I looked for your journal, but couldn’t find one?


I don't need to show my grow to know how to grow. It wasn't an insult and you start insulting me. Impulsive a bit from you.

Sorry again if you think it was a "hey I know how to grow, please listen to me" comment, it was not... 

But please, start to be respectful to others. It's a forum here and we all are here because of one thing. The love of this plant!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2021)

Have2 said:


> I don't need to show my grow to know how to grow. It wasn't an insult and you start insulting me. Impulsive a bit from you.
> 
> Sorry again if you think it was a "hey I know how to grow, please listen to me" comment, it was not...
> 
> But please, start to be respectful to others. It's a forum here and we all are here because of one thing. The love of this plant!



TL;DR

Bye now


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 27, 2021)

OHSHIT HERE WE GO LOL


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2021)

This table is bursting at the seams. Guess it’s time to get the big room set up this weekend 



Also got some kitty weed going


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 27, 2021)

Looking good man!


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> This table is bursting at the seams. Guess it’s time to get the big room set up this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4952737
> 
> ...


Love your gnome buddy


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> This table is bursting at the seams. Guess it’s time to get the big room set up this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4952737
> 
> ...


Looking good mate.
That bucket company setup you use how do you run that drain to waste?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Looking good mate.
> That bucket company setup you use how do you run that drain to waste?


Yes sir


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

I never told anyone about this but tomorrow will be 1 week since I lost my little shadow unexpectedly from a blood clot. He passed away in my arms overnight last Thursday 

His brother is taking it pretty hard and still looking everywhere for him all the time, which is really breaking my heart

Hug your fur babies.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I never told anyone about this but tomorrow will be 1 week since I lost my little shadow unexpectedly from a blood clot. He passed away in my arms overnight last Thursday
> 
> His brother is taking it pretty hard and still looking everywhere for him all the time, which is really breaking my heart
> 
> ...


That sucks my dude. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## gas house (Jul 28, 2021)

condolences bro, lil mowser sporting a rainbow of colors just like those choice buds u grow


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 28, 2021)

Keep on loving.


----------



## Have2 (Jul 28, 2021)

@bk78 sorry to hear that!


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 28, 2021)

What's up bk
I seen you use floraflex plugs. I used to use rapid rooters but they aren't available in Canada anymore apparently. Switched to qplugs and they were great then I couldnt get any so I opted for floraflex. Well I got 4 packs that were full of mold and stunk like rotten egg farts. Smelled up the whole house. Wife wasn't too impressed. Have you ever gotten bad plugs from them?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> What's up bk
> I seen you use floraflex plugs. I used to use rapid rooters but they aren't available in Canada anymore apparently. Switched to qplugs and they were great then I couldnt get any so I opted for floraflex. Well I got 4 packs that were full of mold and stunk like rotten egg farts. Smelled up the whole house. Wife wasn't too impressed. Have you ever gotten bad plugs from them?
> View attachment 4953442


Damn that sucks. I've never had it sent to me that way. But I've had them do that if I have a bunch I didn't use. Someone told me to put them in the fridge. They do stay fresh in there.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> What's up bk
> I seen you use floraflex plugs. I used to use rapid rooters but they aren't available in Canada anymore apparently. Switched to qplugs and they were great then I couldnt get any so I opted for floraflex. Well I got 4 packs that were full of mold and stunk like rotten egg farts. Smelled up the whole house. Wife wasn't too impressed. Have you ever gotten bad plugs from them?
> View attachment 4953442


Rapid rooters we’re pulled due to the same issues. I mean wet foam in a sealed bag is a recipe for disaster. I’ve had bags of rapid rooters molded in the past, I haven’t with floraflex though yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Rapid rooters we’re pulled due to the same issues. I mean wet foam in a sealed bag is a recipe for disaster. I’ve had bags of rapid rooters molded in the past, I haven’t with floraflex though yet.


Fridge dude. I haven't had a issue since.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> What's up bk
> I seen you use floraflex plugs. I used to use rapid rooters but they aren't available in Canada anymore apparently. Switched to qplugs and they were great then I couldnt get any so I opted for floraflex. Well I got 4 packs that were full of mold and stunk like rotten egg farts. Smelled up the whole house. Wife wasn't too impressed. Have you ever gotten bad plugs from them?
> View attachment 4953442


I have 2 bags I’ll open up here shortly and check. It shouldn’t be a issue exchanging them for a fresh sack I’m sure.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fridge dude. I haven't had a issue since.


I got them like that


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fridge dude. I haven't had a issue since.


Noted. They are going into the beer fridge when I get home.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> I got them like that


When my buddy said that's what he does......it was like, damn why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I have 2 bags I’ll open up here shortly and check. It shouldn’t be a issue exchanging them for a fresh sack I’m sure.


Ya take a peak.
I got mine off indoor growing Canada. They said they'd replace em. Funny you say the rapid rooters you had probs with. I've had lots of packs and never had them mold on me. That's why I always used em. Heard people say they mold but never seen it myself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Noted. They are going into the beer fridge when I get home.


Exactly......next to pollen and seeds.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> When my buddy said that's what he does......it was like, damn why didn't I think of that.


I keep mine in a metal cabinet in the basement against an exterior wall it's basically a cold cellar. Never had an issue until i got these. Cracked a bag and it was like the most pungent rotten egg smell you could imagine


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Ya take a peak.
> I got mine off indoor growing Canada. They said they'd replace em. Funny you say the rapid rooters you had probs with. I've had lots of packs and never had them mold on me. That's why I always used em. Heard people say they mold but never seen it myself.


Indoor growing canada is the biggest fucking bunch of losers I ever saw. No surprise they sent out moldy plugs. Worst service ever. Then 8 months after purchase they do a follow up "customer service" call. Then the guy tells me someone will be in touch with me this week to make it right. Of course this was weeks ago, so no one followed up to make anything right.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Ya take a peak.
> I got mine off indoor growing Canada. They said they'd replace em. Funny you say the rapid rooters you had probs with. I've had lots of packs and never had them mold on me. That's why I always used em. Heard people say they mold but never seen it myself.


Rapid rooters are discontinued due to mold always. Everyone I know has gotten moody rooters.

it’s nothing new


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Indoor growing canada is the biggest fucking bunch of losers I ever saw. No surprise they sent out moldy plugs. Worst service ever. Then 8 months after purchase they do a follow up "customer service" call. Then the guy tells me someone will be in touch with me this week to make it right. Of course this was weeks ago, so no one followed up to make anything right.


So are they supposed to,open the bags before they ship? Sounds like they hurt your precious feelings in the past


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Rapid rooters are discontinued due to mold always. Everyone I know has gotten moody rooters.
> 
> it’s nothing new


Damn I've never had a bad batch. Love those things.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Ya I dunno they always been good to me. I spend some dollas there though.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So are they supposed to,open the bags before they ship? Sounds like they hurt your precious feelings in the past


No my feelings weren't hurt at all. Just very bad service. Sent stuff out weeks after promised. Take forever to respond to phone calls etc. Carbon filter came dented etc. I mean following up on a sale 8 months later should tel you what you need to know.

my rapid rooters came ina. Clear bag so it would be obvious is there was mold??


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I've never had a bad batch. Love those things.


I miss them


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Ya I dunno they always been good to me. I spend some dollas there though.


I spent almost 3K in one purchase. I've since switched to the grow depot way better at least you don't have to chase them to do business.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

2 bags, left in my upstairs nursery which is super hot for the last 2 months still perfect


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 2 bags, left in my upstairs nursery which is super hot for the last 2 months still perfect
> 
> View attachment 4953451View attachment 4953452


Dry


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dry


Good lol


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4953457


Only takes a few minute soak in a nutrient solution when I need them and they are golden again


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Only takes a few minute soak in a nutrient solution when I need them and they are golden again


Yeah I get it. I don't need to do that.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I get it.


They are also made with coco and bio char, maybe that’s why they look different that the peat rooters?

idk


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> I spent almost 3K in one purchase. I've since switched to the grow depot way better at least you don't have to chase them to do business.


I support local for 95% of everything most of the time


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> They are also made with coco and bio char, maybe that’s why they look different that the peat rooters?
> 
> idk


Big difference putting them in the fridge. I've done it both ways.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jul 29, 2021)

What size perlite do you mix in your coco?? Any advantage to chunkier stuff?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s my painstakingly long process of buffering my coco, washing my perlite and transplanting a cutting
> 
> Step 1: dump coco into tote
> 
> ...


@MidnightSun72


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jul 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @MidnightSun72


Ya I checked that post out thanks man i didn't notice a size on the bag. Dunno if you had experience with different size perlite. I've only used the promix stuff but it's kinda pricy and small size. Because when I am checking it out on the the grow depot (here in Toronto) website they got it called #4 looks chunkier.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Ya I checked that post out thanks man i didn't notice a size on the bag. Dunno if you had experience with different size perlite. I've only used the promix stuff but it's kinda pricy and small size. Because when I am checking it out on the the grow depot (here in Toronto) website they got it called #4 looks chunkier.


I buy whatever they have at Canadian tire. Never really look at the size.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 29, 2021)

Sabre harvested early

Told him it wasn’t ripe yet but he insisted it was


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 29, 2021)

Needed two more weeks.


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 30, 2021)

I bought a led 650 watt f8 today.
Wanna try 1 if any good might get 2 more an do a side by side on my next grow


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

Can you please slow down on growing for just 2 more days. Shits getting ridiculous real fast


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

Went out to the farm this morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Went out to the farm this morning
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955344View attachment 4955345View attachment 4955346View attachment 4955347


What size of pot are those?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

O yeah looking awesome by the way


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What size of pot are those?


10 gals


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

And I just finished getting the drainage set up for the 1 plant, 1 light run 

Plants will be going in there tomorrow morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 10 gals


They look bigger than that hell yeah can't wait to see what you do have a great day and a better night


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> And I just finished getting the drainage set up for the 1 plant, 1 light run
> 
> Plants will be going in there tomorrow morning
> 
> View attachment 4955364View attachment 4955365


Strain?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Strain?


Stanky and FFC


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

Well that filled the room a bit. Need to go grab some coco when they open up still


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2021)

Orange diesel autos, day whatever in half gallon pots 

Get their own light and table now that the moms are in the flower room

I’m not mixing a separate reservoir to feed them, so they are just getting floraflex veg feeds I guess


----------



## gas house (Aug 1, 2021)

u got an opinion on autos yet? with your setup and skills i cant see any reason to run autos...i never had much luck with them personally. also how many runs of the rozay did u do and why did u stop?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

Root porn frosted fruit cake 

The bottom of the floraflex pot is imprinted into the rootball.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

Stankasaurus roots


----------



## paintnick (Aug 2, 2021)

Wow those roots are something else in those flora flex pots! Will be fun to watch them full out in their new home.

Those orange diesel autos look like they have great structure and are chugging in those half gallon pots!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

paintnick said:


> Wow those roots are something else in those flora flex pots! Will be fun to watch them full out in their new home.
> 
> Those orange diesel autos look like they have great structure and are chugging in those half gallon pots!


Thanks man. I still don’t know why I germinated them with no plan for them. Now they get their own light and veg nutes until harvest I guess.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 2, 2021)

You up pot those beasts or do you run them in those pots you pulled them out of?
They look badass by the way, great job


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 2, 2021)

How many of those meiju lights you got?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> You up pot those beasts or do you run them in those pots you pulled them out of?
> They look badass by the way, great job


3 gallon to 5.5 gallon


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> How many of those meiju lights you got?


2 in here,2 in the nursery and 1 in the closet for back up just in case.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 2, 2021)

That's a pretty dope set up you got.
Guess you can toss me in the jelly group with the rest


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> That's a pretty dope set up you got.
> Guess you can toss me in the jelly group with the rest


Added along with your homie Princess Leia


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Added along with your homie Princess Leia


Thanks,Hands solo


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Stankasaurus roots
> 
> View attachment 4956519View attachment 4956520


Them roots got me


----------



## Flork (Aug 2, 2021)

I just now got around to seeing this thread. Only read a few pages so far but wow!!
Much respect to you @bk78 man you got it going on!!

A lot of work and thought went into your setups. Of course I'm jelly too!!

Love what you're doing!! I'm subbed.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

Flork said:


> I just now got around to seeing this thread. Only read a few pages so far but wow!!
> Much respect to you @bk78 man you got it going on!!
> 
> A lot of work and thought went into your setups. Of course I'm jelly too!!
> ...


Welcome to the shit show


----------



## paintnick (Aug 2, 2021)

Not everyone is big on autos. However if ya just pop them in your veg space for sh$ts and gigs and look at them from that aspect they can be fun. Cool to see ya dabble and run them so well in those smaller half gallons. Thanks for sharing em !


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

paintnick said:


> Not everyone is big on autos. However if ya just pop them in your veg space for sh$ts and gigs and look at them from that aspect they can be fun. Cool to see ya dabble and run them so well in those smaller half gallons. Thanks for sharing em !


My plan originally was to put them outside in my back yard, then I kind of just forgot about them buried with all my clones. I actually just put them into 2 gallon pots today because I couldn’t keep up hand feeding them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Root porn frosted fruit cake
> 
> The bottom of the floraflex pot is imprinted into the rootball.
> 
> View attachment 4956502View attachment 4956504View attachment 4956505


you should send that pic to floraflex. you deserve a free tshirt or hat for that pic.


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 2, 2021)

You transplanted your autosjust kidding bro…


----------



## bk78 (Aug 3, 2021)

@lusidghost where you at?

Honestly the smoothest grinder I’ve ever used in my 30 years of smoking

I just want to grind like ounces now at a time haha.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @lusidghost where you at?
> 
> Honestly the smoothest grinder I’ve ever used in my 30 years of smoking
> 
> ...


What's the name?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the name?


Brilliant cut


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @lusidghost where you at?
> 
> Honestly the smoothest grinder I’ve ever used in my 30 years of smoking
> 
> ...


That’s funny because I thought about this about 3 hours ago while I was trying to unbind my crappy poor person grinder.

Congratulations, man. You’re living the dream. Grind one for us and don’t forget where you came from.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 5, 2021)

orange diesels

day whatever

I put them into 2 gallon pots from the half gallon ones they were in on Sunday. I couldn’t keep up with feeding them as they were drying out way too fast. Roots are already popping out the sides of the new pots.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 5, 2021)

Will be cleaning up the stanky and ffc this weekend and tossing the first layer of trellis up. Probably flip a few days, to a week after.

Both plants are super stretchers and can go up to 2” a day for the full 3 week transition.

More than likely they are going to be 7 feet tall again even after I pin them down with the nets.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 5, 2021)

Looks like your going to need a machete to clean up that jungle of a plant in front


----------



## bk78 (Aug 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Looks like your going to need a machete to clean up that jungle of a plant in front


Dude lifetime warranty 

I have a pair for inside, and outside

My outside ones ive had a long time and they still prune my trees like the day I got them.



https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/fiskars-professional-bypass-pruner-0596115p.html


----------



## bk78 (Aug 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Looks like your going to need a machete to clean up that jungle of a plant in front


Should I strip every leaf with a stem? I seen it works on IG


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dude lifetime warranty
> 
> I have a pair for inside, and outside
> 
> ...


Have you tried their micro tip pruning scissor for fine trimming, or is this one what you use for everything?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 5, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Have you tried their micro tip pruning scissor for fine trimming, or is this one what you use for everything?


Yeah I have like 10 haha. These are just for big branches and harvesting usually, but I think I’ll need to use a saw for these come harvest time.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah I have like 10 haha. These are just for big branches and harvesting usually, but I think I’ll need to use a saw for these come harvest time.


I'm assuming your talking about a one of those 2 person saws, either that or a chainsaw


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

Meet Ada


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hiked up their skirts, now to get the first layer of trellis on and spread them out to cover a whole light each.

Probably drop them down with the net at least a foot, then veg another week or so and flip.

I haven’t used calmag at all but am noticing a slight ca deficiency coming on so I’ll hit them with calmag the next couple reservoirs and see where we’re at.


----------



## MisterKister (Aug 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @lusidghost where you at?
> 
> Honestly the smoothest grinder I’ve ever used in my 30 years of smoking
> 
> ...


Better than a raw grinder??


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> Better than a raw grinder??


Raw is dollar store quality compared Imo. In fact any grinder I've ever used is now. I’m actually buying one for my mother because she has pretty bad arthritis in her hands and this things smooth as butter and no threading to deal with.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

The orange diesels I transplanted 6 days ago from their half gallon pots are blasting roots everywhere already.


----------



## MisterKister (Aug 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Raw is dollar store quality compared Imo. In fact any grinder I've ever used is now. I’m actually buying one for my mother because she has pretty bad arthritis in her hands and this things smooth as butter and no threading to deal with.


Nice! I'm on my third raw grinder one the cops took another one someone stole and my last one is holding up but I rarely use it...I'm not sure if anyone else has this happen but weed that's been grinded just doesn't taste or smoke the same as a proper scissor job or even hand breaking it up


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 7, 2021)

Have you considered trying Blumats? They can be a bit of a pain in the ass to setup, but they are perfect for smaller pots that need multiple waterings.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> Better than a raw grinder??


Here’s some pics

No screen to collect the trichome heads, because that’s just dumb to begin with anyways. No threads, bottom locks into place with nice machined slots and won’t spin in either direction like a traditional grinder. Takes literally like 4-5 turns to grind the bud and leave nothing left in the grinding chamber.

You can jam a bud right over the central pole too as there a little scraper machined into it to clean the top magnet off.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Have you considered trying Blumats? They can be a bit of a pain in the ass to setup, but they are perfect for smaller pots that need multiple waterings.


I have, then I’d need my reservoir right inside my nursery too and it would need to be raised. I have a full floraflex auto feeding system for in here, I just never set it up again in like 2 years lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s some pics
> 
> No screen to collect the trichome heads, because that’s just dumb to begin with anyways. No threads, bottom locks into place with nice machined slots and won’t spin in either direction like a traditional grinder. Takes literally like 4-5 turns to grind the bud and leave nothing left in the grinding chamber.
> 
> ...


Fine? Coarse? Which one is it, and what's it look like after grind?


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I have, then I’d need my reservoir right inside my nursery too and it would need to be raised. I have a full floraflex auto feeding system for in here, I just never set it up again in like 2 years lol.


I think I mentioned it before, but I did the same thing with a Flora Flex system. You don't need to raise your res if you use a small pump though. I scaled down to a 210gph pump to avoid warming the water. I have 24 plants chained to one line and it's working well.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fine? Coarse? Which one is it, and what's it look like after grind?


I got the medium grind plate and it’s perfect for vaping and rolling.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fine? Coarse? Which one is it, and what's it look like after grind?


I know you probably can’t tell shit but here’s some fresh ground


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I think I mentioned it before, but I did the same thing with a Flora Flex system. You don't need to raise your res if you use a small pump though. I scaled down to a 210gph pump to avoid warming the water. I have 24 plants chained to one line and it's working well.


Wait you can use a pump with blumats?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hiked up their skirts, now to get the first layer of trellis on and spread them out to cover a whole light each.
> 
> Probably drop them down with the net at least a foot, then veg another week or so and flip.
> 
> ...


LOL I had to scroll back twice to make sure this was you ^^^


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks bud. That looks pretty fine, but you're right it's hard to tell.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Wait you can use a pump with blumats?


Yep. You just need the pressure reducer. You can even hook them up to a hose if you're growing in soil. Which obviously you're not, but still.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm using this cheap little thing. If he dies, he dies. 






Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 210GPH Submersible Pump(800L/H, 8W), Ultra Quiet Water Pump with 3.3ft High Lift, Fountain Pump with 5ft Power Cord, 2 Nozzles for Fish Tank, Pond, Aquarium, Statuary, Hydroponics: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 210GPH Submersible Pump(800L/H, 8W), Ultra Quiet Water Pump with 3.3ft High Lift, Fountain Pump with 5ft Power Cord, 2 Nozzles for Fish Tank, Pond, Aquarium, Statuary, Hydroponics: Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2021)

Productive day so far. 2 of the rapidLED UV pucks mounted, 2 more to go.

Slap added to wall too


----------



## bk78 (Aug 8, 2021)

Well that was fun putting that trellis on myself 

I couldn’t knock them down as much as I wanted to. So I’ll be flipping them immediately because that fruit cake will go right up to my ceiling now haha. Oh this should be real fun over the next 3 weeks


----------



## myke (Aug 8, 2021)

Jack posts to hold trellis ,nice.Ill be stealing that idea.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 8, 2021)

myke said:


> Jack posts to hold trellis ,nice.Ill be stealing that idea.



Fuck yeah. I stole it too lol


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 8, 2021)

Didn't you say scrogging was stupid like a month ago?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Didn't you say scrogging was stupid like a month ago?


Sorry is this a scrog? I thought it’s a trellis?


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sorry is this a scrog? I thought it’s a trellis?


Whatever it is, it's trellicious.


----------



## Sfpyro420 (Aug 8, 2021)

Man…. 3 days and 119 pages of reading and I’m impressed .


----------



## bk78 (Aug 8, 2021)

Sfpyro420 said:


> 119 pages of reading


----------



## Sfpyro420 (Aug 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4961121


All good was worth it , I learned a lot and had some good laughs reading it all good entertainment. Looking forward to this next yield of yours , you got me thinking about those buckets for my next set up


----------



## m4s73r (Aug 9, 2021)

So I have to ask. how you still using a manual grinder. I got one of these and have pretty much stopped using a grinder. I got a black jar i put in the ground up. Course I smoke a lot so I normally grind up a half zip at a time.

Automatic Grinder.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 9, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> So I have to ask. how you still using a manual grinder. I got one of these and have pretty much stopped using a grinder. I got a black jar i put in the ground up. Course I smoke a lot so I normally grind up a half zip at a time.
> 
> Automatic Grinder.


I don't even disrespect my espresso beans by grinding them in those.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> So I have to ask. how you still using a manual grinder. I got one of these and have pretty much stopped using a grinder. I got a black jar i put in the ground up. Course I smoke a lot so I normally grind up a half zip at a time.
> 
> Automatic Grinder.


I used these when I was 13-16 years old. Then I realized it takes literally every trich with it when ground.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 9, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> So I have to ask. how you still using a manual grinder. I got one of these and have pretty much stopped using a grinder. I got a black jar i put in the ground up. Course I smoke a lot so I normally grind up a half zip at a time.
> 
> Automatic Grinder.


I'm having a psychic moment.......
Your in high school


----------



## m4s73r (Aug 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I used these when I was 13-16 years old. Then I realized it takes literally every trich with it when ground.


Well i wasent trying to be insulting but if we want to do that I can oblige. Id just rather not. and if it takes every trich, why do i get high from it? I mean everything that is on the bud is still in the grind. That dont even make sense. I mean I used to use a ninja blender to grind weed all the time. Yall can use your little hand grinders but they take trichs too. thats why they put the little screen in it. sort the "trichs" out. And seeing as how this was directed at someone with arthritis.... (I do thats why i use an electric grinder)



JustBlazin said:


> I'm having a psychic moment.......
> Your in high school


Cause I use an electric grinder? Are you in high school? Cause that shit was sophomoric as fuck. Oof.


----------



## m4s73r (Aug 9, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I don't even disrespect my espresso beans by grinding them in those.


So a spinning blade is a spinning blade. So your mad that it dont have a name brand on it? WTF? Another stupid answer.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 9, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> So a spinning blade is a spinning blade. So your mad that it dont have a name brand on it? WTF? Another stupid answer.


No bro. Espressos you gotta use the conical burr grinder. No spinning "blade".


----------



## m4s73r (Aug 9, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> No bro. Espressos you gotta use the conical burr grinder. No spinning "blade".


Good to know! I dont drink coffee or espresso. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 9, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> Well i wasent trying to be insulting but if we want to do that I can oblige. Id just rather not. and if it takes every trich, why do i get high from it? I mean everything that is on the bud is still in the grind. That dont even make sense. I mean I used to use a ninja blender to grind weed all the time. Yall can use your little hand grinders but they take trichs too. thats why they put the little screen in it. sort the "trichs" out. And seeing as how this was directed at someone with arthritis.... (I do thats why i use an electric grinder)
> 
> 
> Cause I use an electric grinder? Are you in high school? Cause that shit was sophomoric as fuck. Oof.


Actually high school kids use those things and half the trichs get stuck in the grinder, then they scrape it out when they have no bud to get the kief and smoke that, I know from experience back when I was in highschool. 
And if you would actually read you would know that the grinder bk uses along with my shredder doesn't have those dumb trich catchers why would anyone want a trich catcher, I actually want all the trichs in my grinded up bud unlike you little guy you keep using that electric . If you want I can take a pic of my grinder that I've used for 1-2 years with zero trichs on it yet I've never cleaned it out


----------



## m4s73r (Aug 9, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Actually high school kids use those things and half the trichs get stuck in the grinder, then they scrape it out when they have no bud to get the kief and smoke that, I know from experience back when I was in highschool.
> And if you would actually read you would know that the grinder bk uses along with my shredder doesn't have those dumb trich catchers why would anyone want a trich catcher, I actually want all the trichs in my grinded up bud unlike you little guy you keep using that electric . If you want I can take a pic of my grinder that I've used for 1-2 years with zero trichs on it yet I've never cleaned it out


Ok lets see if I can try this another way. 

I have a box that will hold 76 1 1/4 cones. I have a couple of ounces that I need to grind up to fill all those cones. I'm planning on rolling 150 of these in one sitting. And you will do this by hand with a little manual hand grinder? I mean this electric grinder i posted has a metal container it grinds in. so you dump out the herb, then take your card and make sure to clean all the trichs out. Actually i find a stiff brush works better. So it should be clean after each grind as long as your not in highschool? 

But yeah, go ahead with your little hand grinder... I got more important shit to do with my time then to try and grind up ounces of weed with a hand grinder... GL with that.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2021)

Are grown men really actually mad because I use a hand grinder and stopped using my coffee grinder in grade 8? 

lulz

fuck off from my journal please and thank you


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> . And you will do this by hand with a little manual hand grinder?



No because I don’t live in a park in a tent. I have a house with a coffee table and roll like 3 joints at a time.


----------



## m4s73r (Aug 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Are grown men really actually mad because I use a hand grinder and stopped using my coffee grinder in grade 8?
> 
> lulz
> 
> fuck off from my journal please and thank you


Naa not mad. Like I said earlier, it was just a question. But when the first response i get is insulting, my little inner troll jumps up and says lets have some fun! Personally dont give a shit. Just found it interesting that a electric herb grinder would get this much flack. 

And I dont think anyone on this forum lives in a park in a tent... Like at all. Not one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> And I dont think anyone on this forum lives in a park in a tent... Like at all. Not one.


pardon me kind sir but i live in a van down by the river.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 9, 2021)

Most grinders seem so unimpressive after this one.


----------



## m4s73r (Aug 9, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Most grinders seem so unimpressive after this one.


Can i get 2 of them?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> Naa not mad. Like I said earlier, it was just a question. But when the first response i get is insulting, my little inner troll jumps up and says lets have some fun! Personally dont give a shit. Just found it interesting that a electric herb grinder would get this much flack.
> 
> And I dont think anyone on this forum lives in a park in a tent... Like at all. Not one.


Insulting? I said i stopped using a fucking coffee grinder in grade 8. You determined I was insulting you with that comment.

Grow the fuck up dude.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> Naa not mad. Like I said earlier, it was just a question. But when the first response i get is insulting, my little inner troll jumps up and says lets have some fun! Personally dont give a shit. Just found it interesting that a electric herb grinder would get this much flack.
> 
> And I dont think anyone on this forum lives in a park in a tent... Like at all. Not one.


Please show me where I “insulted” you?

I’ll wait



bk78 said:


> I used these when I was 13-16 years old. Then I realized it takes literally every trich with it when ground.


----------



## ISK (Aug 10, 2021)

more pics of Ada please......


----------



## bk78 (Aug 10, 2021)

ISK said:


> more pics of Ada please......


She’s just full of piss and vinegar always 

She wouldn’t come in from the enclosure this morning, so I had to lure her in with treats.


----------



## ISK (Aug 10, 2021)

they are always suckers for treats....works for me as well.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 10, 2021)

I like how you made that climbing thing look like a mushroom (or whoever made it).


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 10, 2021)

Training your cat to be the next ninja warrior I see… but honestly sick setup for your lil homie


----------



## bk78 (Aug 10, 2021)

Day 2 since flip. Will go in a take a bunch of suckers from the lower this weekend. 

Lights are cranked to full power as of today…. Let the stretch begin, I know that fruit cake is going right up to the ceiling with its spears


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 11, 2021)

Quality thread. Beautiful work. Props to OP.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Day 2 since flip. Will go in a take a bunch of suckers from the lower this weekend.
> 
> Lights are cranked to full power as of today…. Let the stretch begin, I know that fruit cake is going right up to the ceiling with its spears
> 
> ...


Nice, love that setup. Coco is interesting me more now that l see what everyones talking about. Cant wait to see your trees.


----------



## FesteringMADMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Love the Journal so far, I have learned a lot and because of your grows it has helped me make a better decisions on lighting and nutrients. Your really kicking ass brother!! Keep it up @bk78


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 12, 2021)

Awww


----------



## bk78 (Aug 12, 2021)

awwww shit!! bud root showed up


----------



## SidV (Aug 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> awwww shit!! bud root showed up


LMAO


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 12, 2021)

What wattage light/ closest distance can you have in flowering?


----------



## Mattcheck (Aug 12, 2021)

What a shit show jk looking good man.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 12, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> What wattage light/ closest distance can you have in flowering?


650w each. After the stretch is done I’ll keep them at 18”-20” until harvest.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 12, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> What a shit show jk looking good man.


K


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 650w each. After the stretch is done I’ll keep them at 18”-20” until harvest.


Awesome cheers! Mines a 645w so that’s a great indicator of how close it can get. Manufacture states 24’’ so happy I can let them get closer


----------



## bk78 (Aug 12, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Awesome cheers! Mines a 645w so that’s a great indicator of how close it can get. Manufacture states 24’’ so happy I can let them get closer


What lights? What’s the diode count per light?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What lights? What’s the diode count per light?


Gavita 1700e pro

Not sure, don’t see that info on their site. I ain’t counting them either xD






Gavita Pro 1700e LED ML | Gavita – Retail


The Gavita Pro 1700e LED ML matches the performance & quality of the Gavita heritage, by delivering More Power, Less Energy, and Wet-Rated functionality.



gavita.com


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 12, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Gavita 1700e pro
> 
> Not sure, don’t see that info on their site. I ain’t counting them either xD
> 
> ...


I counted mine, sure as shit l did! 1632 leds in 40x40 inch area. Not going to count yer diode bah, you will!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 12, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I counted mine, sure as shit l did! 1632 leds in 40x40 inch area. Not going to count yer diode bah, you will!


Haha, you’re probably right one day I will


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 12, 2021)

Actually just found this online;

‘The Gavita Pro 1700e LED uses over 3,300 diodes while the next closest brand uses slightly over 2,200 diodes. Gavita Pro 1700e LED grow light drivers are set to run at very low milliamps to assure less color shift and longer diode life. We estimate that Gavita Pro 1700e LED fixtures will last 20,000 to 30,000 hours.’


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 12, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Actually just found this online;
> 
> ‘The Gavita Pro 1700e LED uses over 3,300 diodes while the next closest brand uses slightly over 2,200 diodes. Gavita Pro 1700e LED grow light drivers are set to run at very low milliamps to assure less color shift and longer diode life. We estimate that Gavita Pro 1700e LED fixtures will last 20,000 to 30,000 hours.’


I got half the diodes and 100000hrs, go figure. Quality over quantity!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 12, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I got half the diodes and 100000hrs, go figure. Quality over quantity!


Well it’s a 3 year guarantee and that figure is from another website.

100,000hrs? What’s the make? U sure not 10,000?

That’s like 11-12 years mate lol


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 13, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Well it’s a 3 year guarantee and that figure is from another website.
> 
> 100,000hrs? What’s the make? U sure not 10,000?
> 
> That’s like 11-12 years mate lol


Diodes are supposed to go 150000 at full out. Lightspeed pro cosmic plus 600w led, is an hd company. Yes over 11, lmao! But will pay for it, unlike me.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 13, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Diodes are supposed to go 150000 at full out. Lightspeed pro cosmic plus 600w led, is an hd company. Yes over 11, lmao! But will pay for it, unlike me.


That’s impressive! 5 year warranty too. Will see how long this lasts. I only grow indoors half the year as well


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Went out to the farm for a very short visit this morning

Still 0 signs of stretch or pre flower, they are as good as goners in my eyes already. We always have snow come mid to late October.

Not building nothing for them to protect them either, they’ll die a horrible,cold death

Heat wave still happening, we’ve had over 70 days at 30+ degrees so far this year. Just brutal


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

I really need to get into the flower room and clean up some sucker branches. Too lazy though so that’s a tomorrow job I think.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Went out to the farm for a very short visit this morning
> 
> Still 0 signs of stretch or pre flower, they are as good as goners in my eyes already. We always have snow come mid to late October.
> 
> ...


Could you not plant them in the ground? The ground will hold heat better than those exposed pots.

Once night temps cool cover with hay to keep ground warmer. Bare earth loses heat faster! 

Might be a way to get some smoke. In my eyes any smoke is some smoke…


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Could you not plant them in the ground? The ground will hold heat better than those exposed pots.
> 
> Once night temps cool cover with hay to keep ground warmer. Bare earth loses heat faster!
> 
> Might be a way to get some smoke. In my eyes any smoke is some smoke…


I’m good on the smoke department 

In ground or out of ground won’t matter when it’s -10 - -20 with 2 feet of snow


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m good on the smoke department
> 
> In ground or out of ground won’t matter when it’s -10 - -20 with 2 feet of snow


That cold that fast? You at high altitude?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> That cold that fast? You at high altitude?


I take it you’ve never been to northern Canada eh?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

The strip club is blasting off

Day 6 since flip


----------



## J232 (Aug 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The strip club is blasting off
> 
> Day 6 since flip
> 
> View attachment 4965291View attachment 4965292View attachment 4965293View attachment 4965295View attachment 4965296View attachment 4965297


*CHONKY*


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)

Socrates even had to come check that outlooking great


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Now the UGLY part of the good, the bad and the ugly 

1 of the orange diesel autos doesn’t mind the Veg feeds it’s getting, and the other hates it. Once I mix my first flower reservoir for the big room I’ll start feeding them with the bloom mixture I guess. Kinda figured they start getting deficient or toxic at some point soon.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Holy terror


----------



## bk78 (Aug 14, 2021)

Finally got around to putting in the last 2 rapidLED UV pucks today too.

Yeah


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 14, 2021)

Looks like a rave I went to once!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I take it you’ve never been to northern Canada eh?


On my to do list

Im at 55’ N as is. Just have the NAC warming us up haha

But only 900ft altitude that’s why I asked


----------



## ISK (Aug 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Went out to the farm for a very short visit this morning
> 
> Still 0 signs of stretch or pre flower, they are as good as goners in my eyes already. We always have snow come mid to late October.
> 
> ...


That's weird they haven't started to flower, as typically by the 3rd week of July one should see some preflowers

Your plants look great, but we know by October the snow will likely be flying, so they don't have a hope in hell....such a shame as they are looking very healthy.

As I mentioned before, auto's work better for the Great White North as one can harvest by August


----------



## FesteringMADMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The strip club is blasting off
> 
> Day 6 since flip
> 
> View attachment 4965291View attachment 4965292View attachment 4965293View attachment 4965295View attachment 4965296View attachment 4965297


Looking good as always. Along for the ride on the shit show.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Holy terror
> 
> View attachment 4965373


That's a super cute kitten.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Holy terror
> 
> View attachment 4965373


The huge ears the cutest part.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> On my to do list


Borders closed sorry


----------



## bk78 (Aug 15, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's a super cute kitten.


She’s a super cutie that’s for sure


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)

Morning feed before I leave for work. Beginning of week 2 flower.

Stripped a bunch of the suckers yesterday, going for absolutely no larf this round.

The fruit cake on the left will start its growth of giant spears this week so I’ll be super cropping the shit out of it to level it off with the Stankasaurus

need to get the second trellis up too in the next couple days.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## FesteringMADMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

His royal grayness Lord Rollo !!! And Athena aka Big face love the shit show!! And I’ll get pictures of Izybelle and Toby later. They all said hello. From the Va grow team.


----------



## 2klude (Aug 16, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> His royal grayness Lord Rollo !!! And Athena aka Big face love the shit show!! And I’ll get pictures of Izybelle and Toby later. They all said hello. From the Va grow team.


Royal Grayness lol... I'm gonna start calling my old man that.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 18, 2021)

Morning of day 10 since flip.

FFC needs another supercropping tonight when I get home from work


----------



## bk78 (Aug 19, 2021)

the orange diesel 


The one on the right is majorly potassium deficient, left is still doing good with just the veg feeds. finally mixed up a reservoir with bloom nutes for the flower room so I’ll start to feed them from that now until harvest.

If anyone cares to see how old they are, scroll back and let me know too please


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> the orange diesel
> 
> 
> The one on the right is majorly potassium deficient, left is still doing good with just the veg feeds. finally mixed up a reservoir with bloom nutes for the flower room so I’ll start to feed them from that now until harvest.
> ...


Started on Jun 20th. 60 days.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 19, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Started on Jun 20th. 60 days.
> View attachment 4968201


Sweet ready to harvest as per breeder then


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sweet ready to harvest as per breeder then


Lol at least they are similar pheno and height. Supposed to be 60 days sprout to harvest???? Little optimistic eh.
The one on right seems to be clawing a lot more than lefty.

honestly I'll be curious on your smoke report. Because a lot of auto breeders are claiming 20+ percent. Would like to know how you feel about the potency.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 19, 2021)

The kitty's must be playing around in the basement co2 levels are up there 

good kitty's


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 19, 2021)

Going to be testing out the Par meter you reccomended and wondering what ppfd you shoot for at different stages @bk78 ?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 21, 2021)

Still another week of stretch left 

Already taller than I am at 6’3”


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Still another week of stretch left
> 
> Already taller than I am at 6’3”
> View attachment 4969570View attachment 4969571View attachment 4969572


Looks great man. Any input on those PPFD numbers you shoot for at different stages?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 21, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Looks great man. Any input on those PPFD numbers you shoot for at different stages?


Sorry dude.

150ish cloning

400-500 veg

900-1000 flower


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sorry dude.
> 
> 150ish cloning
> 
> ...


No worries, thanks very much for the info. Now that I got a Par meter I want to start dialing this stuff in better so this is really helpful. Much appreciated.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 21, 2021)

First run in these 5 gal buckets all I had to do was feed once a day, well I feed them before I leave for work in the morning and they are on the verge of wilting by the time I get home. Just went and picked up the things needed for ghetto irrigation. Will be setting it up in the morning.


----------



## jonnynobody (Aug 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> the orange diesel
> 
> 
> The one on the right is majorly potassium deficient, left is still doing good with just the veg feeds. finally mixed up a reservoir with bloom nutes for the flower room so I’ll start to feed them from that now until harvest.
> ...


Plants look good. It definitely didn't harm your flower production. At least yours was a one time mistake. My dumbass intentionally went into week 3 of flower @ 600ppm as an experiment. Really jacked up the foliage on 3 plants. I'm in week 6 now and every time I see 'em I get pissed off allover again. Operator error can be a real bitch


----------



## bk78 (Aug 21, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> Plants look good. It definitely didn't harm your flower production. At least yours was a one time mistake. My dumbass intentionally went into week 3 of flower @ 600ppm as an experiment. Really jacked up the foliage on 3 plants. I'm in week 6 now and every time I see 'em I get pissed off allover again. Operator error can be a real bitch




Wasnt a mistake at all. If you read back a couple pages regarding the 2 autos in the pic, you’ll understand then.


----------



## jonnynobody (Aug 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Now the UGLY part of the good, the bad and the ugly
> 
> 1 of the orange diesel autos doesn’t mind the Veg feeds it’s getting, and the other hates it. Once I mix my first flower reservoir for the big room I’ll start feeding them with the bloom mixture I guess. Kinda figured they start getting deficient or toxic at some point soon.
> 
> View attachment 4965368View attachment 4965369View attachment 4965370View attachment 4965371


Are the other strains that took it without a problem regular photoperiod strains? What week of flower were you in? Sorry if I missed it. I read back 5 pages or so. Great journal. That's sure is one hell of a contrast between the affected and unaffected plants. In your newest pics I can't even tell there was ever any damage. Nice job on the recovery. How big is your room there? It's impressive how close you can run those lights at that much wattage. I'm curious what your watts/sq ft is. Those are some happy looking girls dude. Can't wait to see the pre chop pics.

BTW, when I had my 600ppm problem going on in early flower only 1/4 of the plants showed any signs of damage. The rest looked perfectly fine. Strange shit sir.


----------



## myke (Aug 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Still another week of stretch left
> 
> Already taller than I am at 6’3”
> View attachment 4969570View attachment 4969571View attachment 4969572


Jesus you could grow another crop under there.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

Got the hood rat irrigation hooked up today


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Got the hood rat irrigation hooked up today


Nice - how do you handle the top end?
re: Been planning to rig something similar, but having analysis paralysis thinking through distribution...


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Nice - how do you handle the top end?
> re: Been planning to rig something similar, but having analysis paralysis thinking through distribution...


Top end? Sorry don’t understand your question.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

#catsincages

#outdatedcats


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Got the hood rat irrigation hooked up today
> 
> View attachment 4970495


that's how i do it too. no dripper or emitter to get clogged. i put a brass tee on the end to keep them in place on top of the hydroton


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that's how i do it too. no dripper or emitter to get clogged. i put a brass tee on the end to keep them in place on top of the hydroton


Yeah I just needed something fast. My plants are drying out way too fast while I’m at work.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 22, 2021)

you said you go for 9 to 1000 ppfd during full bloom? how close are those bars to the plant tops at 1000?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you said you go for 9 to 1000 ppfd during full bloom? how close are those bars to the plant tops at 1000?


Lights are dimmed. I just raised them as high as they can possibly go today FML


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Lights are dimmed. I just raised them as high as they can possibly go today FML


i could see that in the pic lol that overhead outlet is pretty close to the lights it looks like


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

Super crop time.


rkymtnman said:


> i could see that in the pic lol that overhead outlet is pretty close to the lights it looks like



Oh they are touching the outlet now lol


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Top end? Sorry* don’t understand your question.*


Because it was poorly phrased.'
'
I like the bare tube ends - no clogged emitters as others have said.
I was trying to ask what the rest of your irrigation set up looks like upstream from there.

I'm looking at bringing in a water cooler stand that I have, and using 5gal jugs in rotation (water vs. feed)
I'm just trying to figure out how to get distribution right so that all the plants gets fed.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Because it was poorly phrased.'
> '
> I like the bare tube ends - no clogged emitters as others have said.
> I was trying to ask what the rest of your irrigation set up looks like upstream from there.
> ...


My reservoir is a 35 gallon garbage can. It’s in the room next to my flower room, I have a pump in my reservoir with 1/2” tubing I connected to it then ran that into my room and just used that as my manifold and punched holes with 1/4” barbs to hook the spaghetti tubing to. just temporary for now until I can run some hard lines and im going with the floraflex micro drippers


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

Some canopy shots


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 22, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Because it was poorly phrased.'
> '
> I like the bare tube ends - no clogged emitters as others have said.
> I was trying to ask what the rest of your irrigation set up looks like upstream from there.
> ...


DiG manifolds i have the 6 outlet


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah I just needed something fast. My plants are drying out way too fast while I’m at work.


I hate this feeling. Lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Some canopy shots
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970574View attachment 4970575


probably too early to tell on the uv impact?


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> probably too early to tell on the uv impact?


Good question. Do the plants feel sturdier and tougher ? and are the nodes any shorter than you'd expect???


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Drainage is all buckled up and I will be putting them into the buckets tomorrow. Also lifted up their skirts a little today.
> 
> Only had 1 flood with the first test run
> 
> ...


Yuppie pots for toy lap dogs. Oh, my bad. Pretend wild predator cats.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Yuppie pots for toy lap dogs. Oh, my bad. Pretend wild predator cats.



Oh hey cupcake 

Please kindly fuck off and don’t post in my journal 

Tq BK


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Wish I could get drunk. 2 ounce limit every 3 days. Again I have documentation. What do you have? View attachment 4970617


Reported


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Bro that's nasty.
> 
> You're drunk, go home


And I was walking in 4 days. Borrow @bk78 joke of an SUV and exceed his miles coming to say hello. And honestly civil if you two arrive. Be nice to people. 

And my broccoli is wicked potent. LMAO.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Clicked here to see nice plants and saw dudes butt crack


Sorry dude

Boomers off his meds I think.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If journals are sanctimonious to the site or poster? Quit harassing people and I'm out. Let people grow. Or enjoy my participation.


Here have a read







Do Not Post In Other People's Grow Journals Unless Asked


Please do not post in other peoples grow journals unless they are asking you to do so.



www.rollitup.org






bye now


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Still another week of stretch left
> 
> Already taller than I am at 6’3”
> View attachment 4969570View attachment 4969571View attachment 4969572


How are you liking those UV pucks? Maybe won't notice a difference until later on in the bloom but I saw you had installed them..

Pretty dope


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> How are you liking those UV pucks? Maybe won't notice a difference until later on in the bloom but I saw you had installed them..
> 
> Pretty dope


Don’t really notice a difference at the moment. Possibly later on down the line maybe.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> DiG manifolds i have the 6 outlet



which manifold is the DiG? Have a link?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> which manifold is the DiG? Have a link?











6-outlet Adjustable Drip Manifold - Drip Irrigation - DIG Corporation


DIG’s Adjustable 6-Outlet PC Drip Manifold is used to retrofit an existing ½” sprinkler riser into a six outlet drip irrigation system without altering or increasing the total flow of the sprinkler system zone.




www.digcorp.com


----------



## bk78 (Aug 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 6-outlet Adjustable Drip Manifold - Drip Irrigation - DIG Corporation
> 
> 
> DIG’s Adjustable 6-Outlet PC Drip Manifold is used to retrofit an existing ½” sprinkler riser into a six outlet drip irrigation system without altering or increasing the total flow of the sprinkler system zone.
> ...



Ahhhh I have a couple of the 8 outlet floraflex ones. Just never had the time to run the hard lines into the room.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4970979


Too early.....


----------



## bk78 (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Too early.....


Latest cross I’ve been working on


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4970979


Good calyx to leaf ratio. Lol.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 23, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Good calyx to leaf ratio. Lol.


I pulled all the leaf because they aren’t needed to photosynthesis anyways. Seen it on YouTube and IG


----------



## J232 (Aug 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Latest cross I’ve been working on


Was this a collab with anyone??

genetics look familiar..


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 23, 2021)

Another awesome grow in progress, love your setup. Those lights are nice. Lol, leaves not needed? Thats contraversial at best. You know whats up! Never seen anything but good growing on your page. Thanks again for sending me in right direction. Still waiting but you told me it would take forever. Did follow your advice. Keep being awesome.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Latest cross I’ve been working on


Let me know if you need any new cuts...


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I pulled all the leaf because they aren’t needed to photosynthesis anyways. Seen it on YouTube and IG


If you leave the leaves alone you get batter flavinoid



see that purfect cure? Some white widow.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 23, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> If you leave the leaves alone you get batter flavinoid
> 
> View attachment 4970990
> 
> see that purfect cure? Some white widow.


I have done my own side by side tests, never seen a difference


----------



## bk78 (Aug 23, 2021)

How ironic 

That cauliflower was grown in Michigan


----------



## FesteringMADMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Some canopy shots
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970574View attachment 4970575


Fucking killing it


----------



## bk78 (Aug 24, 2021)

@twentyeight.threefive hey kiddo

Have a read


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Aug 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @twentyeight.threefive hey kiddo
> 
> Have a read


Thanks son.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 25, 2021)

Morning of day 16 since flip

Moose cocks are forming up on the FFC

The stanky looks to be stacking up nicely too.


----------



## myke (Aug 25, 2021)

I like the idea of not having to bend down to work on plants,You could sit on a chair and work on the under side.Nice work!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 25, 2021)

myke said:


> I like the idea of not having to bend down to work on plants,You could sit on a chair and work on the under side.Nice work!


Yup. I have a rolling stool I use


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 25, 2021)

Of course you're growing moose cock.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 25, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Of course you're growing moose cock.


Good one loser

now go harvest at day 50 you schmuck


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 25, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Of course you're growing moose cock.





bk78 said:


> Good one loser
> 
> now go harvest at day 50 you schmuck


Moose Donks for the win


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 25, 2021)

I love that you cling to that. Enjoy your dick weed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

sounds like somebody wants to give some...



to some moose cock???


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 25, 2021)

Those are good suds. I've bought those plenty of times here in CA.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Those are good suds. I've bought those plenty of times here in CA.


we could get a case of them in high school (late 80's) for $9.99 a case. drank a shit ton of them.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> we could get a case of them in high school (late 80's) for $9.99 a case. drank a shit ton of them.


Still sell them here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Still sell them here.


now they are 9.99 a six pack!!! lol.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 4973617


God damn

Talk about flexin on them hoes


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 4973617


I just noticed mine was wayyy cheaper than yours lol.

Weird how they charge you the exact same in USD as the charged me in CAD

Unless the gold costs more possibly? 

Canada > USA


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I just noticed mine was wayyy cheaper than yours lol.
> 
> Weird how they charge you the exact same in USD as the charged me in CAD
> 
> ...


Nah, they were all the same price. I didn’t think about the conversation, but that is messed up. I’m going to send them an email.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Nah, they were all the same price. I didn’t think about the conversation, but that is messed up. I’m going to send them an email.


Proud to be Canadian always here. Just like my grinder


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Proud to be Canadian always here. Just like my grinder


Don't get too cocky. You have grinders and winter coats, and that's it. Also RIP Rob Ford.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 27, 2021)

Don't forget Calgary beef, peameal bacon, and maple syrup!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Don't get too cocky. You have grinders and winter coats, and that's it. Also RIP Rob Ford.


Y’all kill women and children for oil 

so there’s that I guess


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Don't get too cocky. You have grinders and winter coats, and that's it. Also RIP Rob Ford.


But just you wait until you get that grinder man. Nothing like you’ve ever used before.

Gold should look pretty dope too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Don't forget Calgary beef, peameal bacon, and maple syrup!


And Céline Dion and Nickelback.......


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 27, 2021)

A lot of good comedians are from Canada. I'm just ealous because I have priors like any patriotic American and will never be able to legally enter your country. Luckily we have Alaska.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 27, 2021)

Oh let us not forget the King of Donair


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Oh let us not forget the King of Donair
> 
> View attachment 4973999


Great idea for dinner tonight.

Thanks Doug


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Oh let us not forget the King of Donair
> 
> View attachment 4973999


Oh yeah, I could like that


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Oh let us not forget the King of Donair
> 
> View attachment 4973999


I think they call the gyros down south. And they don’t have the sweet sauce like we do n


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Y’all kill women and children for oil
> 
> so there’s that I guess


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I think they call the gyros down south. And they don’t have the sweet sauce like we do n


That's not the same.

Similar idea, different approach. 

@Laughing Grass what's you take on......
Gyros are americanized greek food. Usually supposed to be lamb and comes in thin frozen slices........totally different  



Actually there is a pretty good place to get them but it's not the usual gyro.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not the same.
> 
> Similar idea, different approach.
> 
> ...



Donairs are Greek lamb, sliced thinly too?

Totally different, bro


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I think they call the gyros down south. And they don’t have the sweet sauce like we do n


Yeah, they have gyros in most Greek restaurants but not the same. Pronounced yero as Gyro is Greek for round movement or spinning. Donair is a Turkish word that refers to the rotation of the meat being prepared. I lived in Halifax in the 80's where the KOD was founded by a Greek gentleman named Peter Gamoulakos . The main difference being a Gyro has a Tzatziki sauce consisting of sour cream, yogurt and garlic. The Donair's use a sweet sauce consisting of condensed milk, sugar and garlic. Man, now I am hungry.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yeah, they have gyros in most Greek restaurants but not the same. Pronounced yero as Gyro is Greek for round movement or spinning. Donair is a Turkish word that refers to the rotation of the meat being prepared. I lived in Halifax in the 80's where the KOD was founded by a Greek gentleman named Peter Gamoulakos . The main difference being a Gyro has a Tzatziki sauce consisting of sour cream, yogurt and garlic. The Donair's use a sweet sauce consisting of condensed milk, sugar and garlic. Man, now I am hungry.



So pretty much what I typed above? Just longer copy and paste?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So pretty much what I typed above? Just longer copy and paste?


LOL, what you said with a few added tidbits. Met the dude once upon a time. Used to sell Donair meat by the pound and things of sauce. Was stoner heaven. Grab a case of Keith's, couple pounds of Donair meat with sauce and wraps than over the Alexander Keith's memorial to drink, eat and smoke. Good times.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, what you said with a few added tidbits. Met the dude once upon a time. Used to sell Donair meat by the pound and things of sauce. Was stoner heaven. Grab a case of Keith's, couple pounds of Donair meat with sauce and wraps than over the Alexander Keith's memorial to drink, eat and smoke. Good times.


Legit grabbing one on the way home.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> peameal bacon


i just saw one of those food shows where he was eating peameal bacon sandwiches. i'd never heard of it before.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not the same.
> 
> Similar idea, different approach.
> 
> ...


it's gotta be on one of those vertical rotisseries and one of those huge knives to shave it off. 

and extra tzatziki sauce too please!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not the same.
> 
> Similar idea, different approach.
> 
> ...


Very different. Pork and chicken gyro from a rotisserie are Greek.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

wait gyros are pork now?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> wait gyros are pork now?


souvlakis are pork, gyros are lamb. at least for me. lol


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> wait gyros are pork now?


They can come in any meat it's just A style of preparation similar to shawarma. The lamb is by far the best flavour for me.

the place we got here that does the east coast/Halifax Donair. Man that that sweet sauce is killer with the onions and the tomatoes. But I doubt that stuff is lamb. I don't know what it is it's like thinly sliced meat loaf or something.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Donairs are Greek lamb, sliced thinly too?





rkymtnman said:


> i just saw one of those food shows where he was eating peameal bacon sandwiches. i'd never heard of it before.


Love Canadian bacon! Less fat more meat!


bk78 said:


> wait gyros are pork now?


I think they are confused by the peameal bacon lol the Toronto airport has a good one in the sandwich shop!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Love Canadian bacon! Less fat more meat!


one of my favorite toppings on eggs benedict! or some nice diver scallops. lol.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> They can come in any meat it's just A style of preparation similar to shawarma. The lamb is by far the best flavour for me.
> 
> the place we got here that does the east coast/Halifax Donair. Man that that sweet sauce is killer with the onions and the tomatoes. But I doubt that stuff is lamb. I don't know what it is it's like thinly sliced meat loaf or something.


It’s most definitely lamb.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4974236View attachment 4974237View attachment 4974238


ill take one of everything except the cheeseburger and fries on their storefront glass. 

you got some Ouzo for dessert???


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

they don't do grilled octopus or squid?? i'm sold on the Donair!!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

Look guys I’m eating a better version of a gyro 

Oh and I had the option of tzatziki, but that’s just gross because sweet sauce knocks it out if the park.

I also got the mixed version with chicken and lamb


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Nagh that's jiz on meat...... nothing like a frozen meat gyro.....


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Look guys I’m eating a better version of a gyro
> 
> Oh and I had the option of tzatziki, but that’s just gross because sweet sauce knocks it out if the park.
> 
> ...


jealous!! that looks f'kin delish


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4974236View attachment 4974237View attachment 4974238


Oooh daaaamb!!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Look guys I’m eating a better version of a gyro
> 
> Oh and I had the option of tzatziki, but that’s just gross because sweet sauce knocks it out if the park.
> 
> ...


horrible tempter you


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nagh that's jiz on meat...... nothing like a frozen meat gyro.....



like your boyfriend puts on your face nightly?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> like your boyfriend puts on your face nightly?


You coming by again?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You coming by again?


Sorry man I’m not into dudes who spend 14 hours daily on forums.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sorry man I’m not into dudes who spend 14 hours daily on forums.


That really hurts coming from you....


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That really hurts coming from you....


What you doing in the grow side of the forum anyways?

You lost? Need a tag to get back to the chatty place?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What you doing in the grow side of the forum anyways?
> 
> You lost? Need a tag to get back to the chatty place?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 27, 2021)

Belly’s full from the donair, plants are fed

time to get blazed now

Really liking how the Stankasaurus is stacking up.


----------



## 2klude (Aug 27, 2021)

I've never seen a donair spot serving pork before... only lamb, chicken and beef. I always get the chicken donair with sweet sauce and grilled pineapple.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I just noticed mine was wayyy cheaper than yours lol.
> 
> Weird how they charge you the exact same in USD as the charged me in CAD
> 
> ...


I looked, and I guess they jacked up the price since you bought yours. There is only a 5 week waiting period now though.


----------



## ISK (Aug 28, 2021)

This is my favorite Donair shop since Charlie Smarts on White Ave/89St (which burnt down many years ago)


----------



## hhl63 (Aug 29, 2021)

Awesome grow and journal. I've been learning a lot from it and the doggie and kitty pics are a nice bonus!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Day 21 swazzzle, leaf strip done


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 29, 2021)

You forgot to strip the top leaves to provide life giving light to your soil.... So confused


----------



## bk78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> You forgot to strip the top leaves to provide life giving light to your soil.... So confused


Damn

Noted for next run


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Damn
> 
> Noted for next run


Learnin never stops


----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2021)

I’m going to start weighing my shit wet to get my numbers up to speck with these other growers on here 

Hope everyone has a chill week, ugh Monday’s

Ada is assuming her position for the day while I’m at work.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to start weighing my shit wet to get my numbers up to speck with these other growers on here
> 
> Hope everyone has a chill week, ugh Monday’s
> 
> ...


You must be referring to the guy pulling down 106 off two lights.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> You must be referring to the guy pulling down 106 off two lights.


4 pounds per 4x4 is my goal. With 18” plants.

So 8 pounds for my room. Must be the gavitas, time to upgrade.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

Lights about to come on for the day 

Weee little things


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Deforestation is ruining the environment.


bk78 said:


> I’m going to start weighing my shit wet to get my numbers up to speck with these other growers on here
> 
> Hope everyone has a chill week, ugh Monday’s
> 
> ...


Pretty sure if you weighed with the stalks on you'd be there.


bk78 said:


> Lights about to come on for the day
> 
> Weee little things
> 
> View attachment 4976612View attachment 4976613View attachment 4976614View attachment 4976615


stacked wall to wall in there man. Love it.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> stacked wall to wall in there man. Love it.


Shame I can’t get my yields up unfortunately, no more space to grow bud.

I don’t know how these people do it.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 4 pounds per 4x4 is my goal. With 18” plants.
> 
> So 8 pounds for my room. Must be the gavitas, time to upgrade.


I hate to say people are lying, the guy seems genuine, so I also wondered if he was just weighing his plants wet. There are just so many 4x4 grow journals around with buds that look the same as his, but they end up weighing 1.5-2lbs. Some of the guys were like, "it's because he's doing a SOG grow" as if that automatically doubles your yield... Reminds me of pictures of guys holding a fish so it looks way bigger due to perspective. Maybe it is the Gavita. You should contact them directly, link your grow journal and offer to test 2 of their lights to see if you can hit that mystical 4 lbs per 4x4 #. If anyone can do it, you can BK, I believe in you!


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I hate to say people are lying, the guy seems genuine, so I also wondered if he was just weighing his plants wet. There are just so many 4x4 grow journals around with buds that look the same as his, but they end up weighing 1.5-2lbs. Some of the guys were like, "it's because he's doing a SOG grow" as if that automatically doubles your yield... Reminds me of pictures of guys holding a fish so it looks way bigger due to perspective. Maybe it is the Gavita. You should contact them directly, link your grow journal and offer to test 2 of their lights to see if you can hit that mystical 4 lbs per 4x4 #. If anyone can do it, you can BK, I believe in you!


I did a SOG as well 25 plants in a 4x4 and grown to 5ft height soil to apex. This is on my best cultivar which turned out ~813g dry in a 4x4 with a 750W light and CO2 supp. I tested on a purple pro and it says >30%. So you can imagine my skepticism to see plants half the height grown with a. Single light that's weaker and he got double the yield?? How much more potent or dense were his buds than mine??? Twice the density ??? Come onnnn.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

Dudes so full of shit his eyes are brown.

Anyways post up some puppers or kittys everyone


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Does so full of shit his eyes are brown.
> 
> Anyways post up some puppers or kittys everyone


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 31, 2021)

my boy is hungy


----------



## myke (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Aug 31, 2021)

Tango hello!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> View attachment 4976620View attachment 4976621View attachment 4976622


Dawwww how cute


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> View attachment 4976626
> my boy is hungy


He’s such a stud muffin!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

myke said:


> View attachment 4976627


Snow boi!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> Tango hello!
> View attachment 4976628


Well hello there Tango!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

@2klude this is fucked man. Ordered this a few weeks ago and just got this email.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Look guys I’m eating a better version of a gyro
> 
> Oh and* I had the option of tzatziki, but that’s just gross *because sweet sauce knocks it out if the park.
> 
> ...


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4976631


You forgot to highlight the part that sweet sauce knocks it out of the park?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You forgot to highlight the part that sweet sauce knocks it out of the park?


You're not wrong about that, but calling tzatziki gross was highly uncalled for. The wrongest wrong on the internet today  lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You forgot to highlight the part that sweet sauce knocks it out of the park?


lol I couldn't get past the tzatziki is gross part


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> You're not wrong about that, but calling tzatziki gross was highly uncalled for. The wrongest wrong on the internet today  lol


Please never post in my journal again 

Thanks


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm like "maybe this dude IS cool"

Then you say that shit


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 31, 2021)

Block me then


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I couldn't get past the tzatziki is gross part


Sorry I’ll rephrase that. It’s great dipping pita chips into, but on a donair?

big barf


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Block me then








Do Not Post In Other People's Grow Journals Unless Asked


Please do not post in other peoples grow journals unless they are asking you to do so.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 31, 2021)

Cry me a river, sweetheart. Sorry the cucumber dill sauce is too spicy for ya. Enjoy your penis named weed.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

My dick is now named stankasaurus

my balls are frosted fruit cake

Love it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sorry I’ll rephrase that. It’s great dipping pita chips into, but on a donair?
> 
> big barf


I'm just teasing, gotta represent the Greeks.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing, gotta represent the Greeks.


I guess I should be repping sauerkraut and bratwurst then


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I guess I should be repping sauerkraut and bratwurst then


ewww sauerkraut 

j/k sorta


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ewww sauerkraut
> 
> j/k sorta


Yeah it’s not good really. Stinks up the house too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah it’s not good really. Stinks up the house too


Bet the missus makes you sleep on the sofa on sauerkraut night.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Lights about to come on for the day
> 
> Weee little things
> 
> View attachment 4976612View attachment 4976613View attachment 4976614View attachment 4976615


Hey man, if I can ask, how do you avoid fox tailing? Your tops are always kind of close to the list lights, why are they not fox tailing?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2021)

DoobieDoobs said:


> Hey man, if I can ask, how do you avoid fox tailing? Your tops are always kind of close to the list lights, why are they not fox tailing?


 Only time I’ve ever had foxtails is when I ran some bunk genetics. Bc bud depot wildberry

Other than that idk man, must be the genetics?


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Only time I’ve ever had foxtails is when I ran some bunk genetics. Bc bud depot wildberry
> 
> Other than that idk man, must be the genetics?


I think it's your bar lights. There are no hotspots. It's like with a T5 where the plant has to touch the light to burn.


----------



## jzs147 (Aug 31, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I think it's your bar lights. There are no hotspots. It's like with a T5 where the plant has to touch the light to burn.


 Also noticed with mine and I don't no why I'm no expert. The nodes are closer under the f8 compared to the old school hps an the DE hps


----------



## bk78 (Sep 1, 2021)

The autos are deficient in every way.

Went from being fed veg nutes, to just straight water ever since.

I literally want them gone so I can have my nursery space back

Ill leave them ride though until there isn’t a leaf left


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The autos are deficient in every way.
> 
> Went from being fed veg nutes, to just straight water ever since.
> 
> ...


What age are they?

Yellowing due to light stress if u were curious. Those extra hrs of light can stress the top leaves if the light is too close


----------



## bk78 (Sep 1, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> What age are they?
> 
> Yellowing due to light stress if u were curious. Those extra hrs of light can stress the top leaves if the light is too close


If I had to guess they are probably around the 75 day mark, and the yellowing is due to them not being fed anything for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 1, 2021)

The terps are good on both of them. Super leafy bud structure though 

10/10 will never grow a auto again


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The terps are good on both of them. Super leafy bud structure though
> 
> 10/10 will never grow a auto again


Ah fair enough, thought u were just going to go water from here till finish.

They do look very leafy! What strain/breeder?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 1, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Ah fair enough, thought u were just going to go water from here till finish.
> 
> They do look very leafy! What strain/breeder?


Orange diesel from mephitso


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Orange diesel from mephitso


Nice - don’t have that one lol

That’s the risk with autos. Some seeds carry more rudarelis traits than others. Low potency, odour and poor bud structure.

Strawberry pie by fastbuds has the nicest bud structure from any auto I’ve tried. But that’s probably irrelevant as you won’t grow it


----------



## bk78 (Sep 1, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Nice - don’t have that one lol
> 
> That’s the risk with autos. Some seeds carry more rudarelis traits than others. Low potency, odour and poor bud structure.
> 
> Strawberry pie by fastbuds has the nicest bud structure from any auto I’ve tried. But that’s probably irrelevant as you won’t grow it


I like the bud structure on my fruit cake a little more than these autos


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I like the bud structure on my fruit cake a little more than these autos
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977194


I was meaning more in the terms of grindability* lol And how it smokes.

Can always get better overall structure through the extra veg time with photos and of course the genetics not being watered down


----------



## bk78 (Sep 1, 2021)

Let’s see them puppers and kittys again 

happy hump day


----------



## ISK (Sep 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 10/10 will never grow a auto again


Would you use an auto for next year's outdoor grow? 

Your outdoor grow looked great but just not enough time to finish before the snow/cold.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Sep 1, 2021)

ISK said:


> Would you use an auto for next year's outdoor grow?
> 
> Your outdoor grow looked great but just not enough time to finish before the snow/cold.


I don’t think I would. I have enough indoor that I don’t really need bud that bad


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 1, 2021)

Guardian's of the garden.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2021)

25 days into flower. The leaves directly in front of my 2 18” wall fans are taking a beating. I’ll take beat on leaves over rot or PM though

Other than that things are going smooth. Have to stand on a god damn stool to even look at the tops.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2021)

Note to self

Grow fucking plants that you can actually admire the buds when they grow, and not only see them come harvest time.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 2, 2021)

It is nice pulling each one out every time and looking them over. But I’m just a small timer in a 4x4. I couldn’t imagine pulling every one of them out, everyday. Fuck that


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 2, 2021)

Dogs, cats and kebabs... Oh and some excellent looking plants. My kind of thread!!!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2021)

Good morning beautiful people 

Hope everyone enjoys their labour day long weekend


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Good morning beautiful people
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their labour day long weekend
> 
> View attachment 4979211View attachment 4979212


You guys celebrate Labor day up there?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You guys celebrate Labor day up there?


No we celebrate *labour *day up here.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You guys celebrate Labor day up there?


Ya we also have Christmas, thanksgiving, canada day. Can you fuckin believe it????


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Ya we also have Christmas, thanksgiving, canada day. Can you fuckin believe it????


No


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 4766562View attachment 4766563


@ALFA DOG not bad for grandmas basement huh?


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @2klude this is fucked man. Ordered this a few weeks ago and just got this email.
> 
> View attachment 4976630


You need something for your res?
If not you can use aquabac(BTI), it works really good just sprinkle over top of your medium


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @2klude this is fucked man. Ordered this a few weeks ago and just got this email.
> 
> View attachment 4976630


I bought this once, but the directions said one drop to like every 1000 gallons of water and I couldn't figure out how to dilute it enough.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I bought this once, but the directions said one drop to like every 1000 gallons of water and I couldn't figure out how to dilute it enough.


At least you could buy it lol


----------



## bk78 (Sep 6, 2021)

Took these last night before the lights went out

30 days in

The fruit cake only starts puts her show on after week 7, first run with the stanky and I’m liking what I’m seeing stacking wise so far.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 6, 2021)

Stankasaurus frost shots




Frosted fruit cake frost shots



Blurple blasting shot


----------



## Brettman (Sep 8, 2021)

Reminds me of my first grow! lmao


----------



## bk78 (Sep 10, 2021)

Broccoli heads are forming up beautifully 

catch ya in a few weeks, if you wanna chat hit me up on IG boom_boomkittyfuck


----------



## Porky1982 (Sep 10, 2021)

Ohhh that's looking alright!!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 14, 2021)

Lights just came on

37 days into flower

bout a pound


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Lights just came on
> 
> 37 days into flower
> 
> ...


I must have my lights too far away if you’re getting away with it being that close!

Who’s the breeder for the frosted fruit cake again? I got a freebie from plug seeds? with an order


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 15, 2021)

Looking good @bk78


----------



## bk78 (Sep 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I must have my lights too far away if you’re getting away with it being that close!
> 
> Who’s the breeder for the frosted fruit cake again? I got a freebie from plug seeds? with an order


My lights would be further if I could go further. The breeder is sacred cut seed co. A small Canadian breeder. You sure the freebie is Ffc? The breeder only sells seeds on IG and Ffc hasn’t been available for near 2 years now.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> My lights would be further if I could go further. The breeder is sacred cut seed co. A small Canadian breeder. You sure the freebie is Ffc? The breeder only sells seeds on IG and Ffc hasn’t been available for near 2 years now.


Surprised at no yellowing already. Just checked and you’re right. It’s forbidden fruit cake lol


----------



## bk78 (Sep 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Surprised at no yellowing already. Just checked and you’re right. It’s forbidden fruit cake lol


The top leaves are taking a beating thats for sure , thank god there’s lots more to put in work though


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 15, 2021)

Are you growing perpetual bro?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 15, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Are you growing perpetual bro?


I have 4 mothers in the nursery always if that’s what you mean? I like to take a month or 2 between runs though to trim and relax.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I have 4 mothers in the nursery always if that’s what you mean? I like to take a month or 2 between runs though to trim and relax.


Oh. Gotcha. No I meant if you were full on perpetual growing. Harvest every month or something. 
Very clean set btw man. Looks fucking great. Once I get my tent I’ll be able to be much more sanitary myself.
Did you hunt for your phenos are just roll the dice? Very nice flower.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 15, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Oh. Gotcha. No I meant if you were full on perpetual growing. Harvest every month or something.
> Very clean set btw man. Looks fucking great. Once I get my tent I’ll be able to be much more sanitary myself.
> Did you hunt for your phenos are just roll the dice? Very nice flower.


2 were hunted by myself, 2 were hunted by a local friend. I just grow for myself and my mother (she smokes free as much as she wants) so no need to run perpetually IMO. My yields supply us until the next harvest easily.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 16, 2021)

Kittens are assholes


----------



## bk78 (Sep 17, 2021)

Morning feed before work. They are drinking about 4 gallons each a day now.

I give them a gallon and a half in the mornings by hand, they get fed a gallon with the ghetto irrigation at lunch, then a hand feed another gallon and a half for dinner time.

day 40 today, 30 more days to go


----------



## bk78 (Sep 17, 2021)

fat, ugly designer old man Sabre


----------



## Leeski (Sep 17, 2021)

Plants look Beautiful


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Morning feed before work. They are drinking about 4 gallons each a day now.
> 
> I give them a gallon and a half in the mornings by hand, they get fed a gallon with the ghetto irrigation at lunch, then a hand feed another gallon and a half for dinner time.
> 
> ...


Awesome setup an grow man.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> fat, ugly designer old man Sabre
> 
> View attachment 4989126


Great setup! Have you found 2 plants to be "the" number for you?

Here's a shot of the dogs:
Alpha schooling the pup - a lot of drama, growling & yelping - but never blood. He's a Great doggy-daddy!


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> fat, ugly designer old man Sabre
> 
> View attachment 4989126


The circular pattern on that pillow adds a cool effect to the cat.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 18, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Great setup! Have you found 2 plants to be "the" number for you?
> 
> Here's a shot of the dogs:
> Alpha schooling the pup - a lot of drama, growling & yelping - but never blood. He's a Great doggy-daddy!
> View attachment 4990296


That's a pretty color. I have a husky too, and I've been looking at pomsky puppies because he needs a friend and I can't deal with another big goofy doofus.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 19, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's a pretty color. I have a husky too, and I've been looking at pomsky puppies because he needs a friend and I can't deal with another big goofy doofus.


Ours is a Malamute - 120# / 55kg. They told us that he was an adult Husky at the shelter, but then he grew - and grew....
Neighbor has an adult Pomsky that's about 1/4 his size - THAT is high energy!
(figured I should do the kg conversion if I'm going to crash bk's thread  )


----------



## bk78 (Sep 19, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Great setup! Have you found 2 plants to be "the" number for you?



Wont really ever have a permanent number I don’t think. This round was mother’s that I flowered out, next round may be different.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 20, 2021)

The upper canopy leaves are definitely taking a beating from the lights and wall fans, nothing can be done about that situation though as the fans and lights are MAXED out.

Other than that everything is looking good and going smooth.


----------



## 2klude (Sep 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @2klude this is fucked man. Ordered this a few weeks ago and just got this email.
> 
> View attachment 4976630


That's lame... I never had a problem having it shipped in. Sorry for the late reply. I'm sub'd to this thread but for some reason I stopped getting notifications.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 20, 2021)

2klude said:


> That's lame... I never had a problem having it shipped in. Sorry for the late reply. I'm sub'd to this thread but for some reason I stopped getting notifications.


No problem man. I don’t get a lot of notifications either from subscribed threads.

Yrah it sucks we can’t get a good solid BTI up here that actually works. Dunks and bits do absolutely nothing from my experience with them.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## 2klude (Sep 20, 2021)

There's a long list of great products we can't get. A lot of those products are probably in the process of being able to import into Canada but the paperwork/process takes years. I was talking to my hydro shop and they just brought in some PowerSi. He told me that company was working over 2 years to get it on the shelves of Canadian stores.

@bk78 Are you using the meijiu controller with those lights?


----------



## Nex420 (Sep 20, 2021)

Everything’s looking good per usual BK.


Grrrrr Mondays


----------



## bk78 (Sep 20, 2021)

2klude said:


> There's a long list of great products we can't get. A lot of those products are probably in the process of being able to import into Canada but the paperwork/process takes years. I was talking to my hydro shop and they just brought in some PowerSi. He told me that company was working over 2 years to get it on the shelves of Canadian stores.
> 
> @bk78 Are you using the meijiu controller with those lights?


My lights are almost 2 years old now. They didn’t have the controller or RJ ports when I got mine.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 21, 2021)

How are those outdoor plants doing bk?


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 21, 2021)

Damn I want your lights lol. Dad/ brother and son/brother. Didn't fix mom fast enough after the litter she showed up with.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 21, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> How are those outdoor plants doing bk?


Done. We’ve had 2 frosts already.

Average night time temps already is 3-5 Celsius


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Done. We’ve had 2 frosts already.
> 
> Average night time temps already is 3-5 Celsius
> 
> View attachment 4991945


Jeezo! Cold fast huh? Still in the low 60’s here and high 40’s. Although woke up to 37f couple days ago


----------



## Jhighlife (Sep 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Not much to report, veg is sooooo boring. Going to strip and flip in 6 days. Gotta get the first layer of trellis in soon.
> 
> View attachment 4694236


----------



## bk78 (Sep 21, 2021)

Jhighlife said:


>


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 21, 2021)

hey BK, 3 weeks until the NHL starts back up!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hey BK, 3 weeks until the NHL starts back up!!!!


Yeah buddy. Stoked for sure!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

Trellis broke overnight on the frosted fruit cake side, causing the whole plant to shift forward and bunch up hard. Not too sure what I’m going to do about it. Just so much mass on that fucking plant right now. May have to chop a bunch of it off to prevent rot with all the colas touching each other now.

I rigged the trellis up again before I left for work, see how she looks when I get home tonight.

Stanky still standing strong though at least.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2021)

At least it didn’t topple over completely


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> At least it didn’t topple over completely


Wish I would’ve taken a pic when i opened the door lol. It was pretty much laying against the front wall out of the picture.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

I may just chop everything except the main biggest colas so I can still get a decent harvest out of her Without the worry of rot.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Sep 22, 2021)

What a beast!


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Trellis broke overnight on the frosted fruit cake side, causing the whole plant to shift forward and bunch up hard. Not too sure what I’m going to do about it. Just so much mass on that fucking plant right now. May have to chop a bunch of it off to prevent rot with all the colas touching each other now.
> 
> I rigged the trellis up again before I left for work, see how she looks when I get home tonight.
> 
> ...


Yoyos?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Yoyos?


dude they are over 7 feet tall. I can’t get in there for Yo yos lol. Lights are all the way up, and plants are like 6” from the lights.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Breaking a trellis is like breaking a Magnum condom. Respect.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Breaking a trellis is like breaking a Magnum condom. Respect.


Hahaha


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Yoyos?


With that kind of weight it prolly would chop it off when it broke


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> With that kind of weight it prolly would chop it off when it broke


I meant to fix the problem. Yoyos are way stronger than a trellis net though.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> With that kind of weight it prolly would chop it off when it broke


Im riding this out lol. Going to get in there and try to tuck what colas I can back under the trellis and probably cut everything else. 


More sativa high when chopped at day 45 anyways


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I meant to fix the problem. Yoyos are way stronger than a trellis net though.


I meant the bud would snap. Not the yo-yo


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I meant to fix the problem. Yoyos are way stronger than a trellis net though.


I meant I can’t physically fit under there while standing on a stool.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

Pictures don’t really do these things justice I guess. THEY ARE LARGE lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Im riding this out lol. Going to get in there and try to tuck what colas I can back under the trellis and probably cut everything else.
> 
> 
> More sativa high when chopped at day 45 anyways


Very energizing and uplifting at 45 days.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I meant I can’t physically fit under there while standing on a stool.


Aren't you a giant viking though? What good is all of that height if you can't even fix your drugs?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Aren't you a giant viking though? What good is all of that height if you can't even fix your drugs?


Youre not getting what I’m saying. Standing on a stool, trying to reach 4 feet back in 8” of space?


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Youre not getting what I’m saying. Standing on a stool, trying to reach 4 feet back in 8” of space?


Nah, I understand. That's a mess. Maybe if you get behind them you could anchor the colas towards the back? That would probably just shift the clump of colas to a different area though. Yeah, I don't know. That sucks. Grow smaller colas next time, you greedy SOB.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Nah, I understand. That's a mess. Maybe if you get behind them you could anchor the colas towards the back? That would probably just shift the clump of colas to a different area though. Yeah, I don't know. That sucks. Grow smaller colas next time, you greedy SOB.


Yeah I agree. smaller plants from here on out


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm curious how your trellis broke. Detached from the corner poles?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

Billy the Mountain said:


> I'm curious how your trellis broke. Detached from the corner poles?


Broke where it was zip tied


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

I did get the growtek fertigation manager a couple days ago too. Looks very well built @Sk-one im looking forward to growing smaller plants already to utilize this this


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I did get the growtek fertigation manager a couple days ago too. Looks very well built @Sk-one im looking forward to growing smaller plants already to utilize this this
> 
> View attachment 4992886View attachment 4992887View attachment 4992888View attachment 4992889View attachment 4992890View attachment 4992891View attachment 4992893View attachment 4992894


I just looked it up, but I'm still a little unsure of this is. It's like an automated feeder and dosatron in one?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I just looked it up, but I'm still a little unsure of this is. It's like an automated feeder and dosatron in one?


More to dial in my feeding, stop wasting so much nutrients every run. Sure it could’ve been done much cheaper, but this things pretty slick and I have plans to hide all the water lines so I’ll still be able to move under my canopy with ease. 

How’s your grinder coming along?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2021)

Stankasaurus starting to bulk up

Really pungent rotten meat smell already, that lingers forever if you rub up against it.


----------



## Sk-one (Sep 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I just looked it up, but I'm still a little unsure of this is. It's like an automated feeder and dosatron in one?


The one that bk78 is using is a metered delivery system. You have to provide a nutrient solution reservoir(s), and it uses 4 individual self priming pumps to deliver the nutrient solution to your plants via the drip rings you see above. It delivers the solution based on an interval. So, for example, if you want plant 1 to get 300 ml every 2 hours, it does that. Since it uses a dedicated pump for each station, you can have four different nutrient solution reservoirs if you want, and you can deliver differing amounts of solution to each plant. This gives you the flexibility to grow different genetics at different stages of life. With the kit bk78 is using, you still have to monitor you plants to ensure that you are feeding the correct amount to achieve the runoff that you want, but there is an advanced kit that uses digital scales to weigh the runoff after every irrigation cycle. This kit will automatically adjust how much it feeds to achieve the runoff that you specify. So, for example, I like to maintain 20% runoff after every irrigation cycle when I grow in coco. The advanced kit will automatically feed with the correct amount to maintain that runoff percentage no matter what stage of life my plant is at. It's overkill if you like to monitor your plants daily, but if you want to go on vacation you need something that will adapt to your plants changing needs while you are gone.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> How’s your grinder coming along?


It will be a month on the 26th, and then I have another week and however long shipping takes. I'm going to start harvesting a couple of my faster phenos this week, so it will be coming right on time. Oh yeah, and I noticed that the regular sized grinder was however much you paid for it. I got the large one, so that might explain the price difference. Unless you got the large one and they jacked up the price afterwards.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2021)

Breakfast of champions



And the leaning tower of FFC


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2021)

Ada the terror


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Breakfast of champions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking heavy


----------



## bk78 (Sep 25, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Looking heavy


Getting there. That FFC is going to be a massive mess in the next couple weeks, may have to chop some shit off prematurely still to prevent getting bud rot. Stanky is standing proud and strong still as that side of the trellis went un phased when it broke.

Already can’t wait for this to end, taking some cuts today actually from the Rozay and #1 stunna moms to get going for the next run. Will be doing 2 of each I think and much smaller plants this time


----------



## bk78 (Sep 25, 2021)

Twin towers of stanky


----------



## bk78 (Sep 25, 2021)

They did quite a bit of grazing this morning 

tuckered out already


----------



## myke (Sep 25, 2021)

You make hash also?Ice water or....


----------



## bk78 (Sep 25, 2021)

myke said:


> You make hash also?Ice water or....


There’s a company here I get to do it, then they squish rosin too.

wash, freeze dry then squish. All for a pretty reasonable price and done pretty much 2 days


bo mess to make or clean u


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2021)

This leaning tower is starting to worry me as the buds become more dense they are bunching up even more, I’ve set my dehu to 45% in the room.

2 wall fans and the dehu just beating the shit out of it too. Poor FFC


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2021)

Stanky still looking beautiful and packing on the weight.


----------



## myke (Sep 26, 2021)

looks good,I see wires hanging from your lights in your future.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2021)

myke said:


> looks good,I see wires hanging from your lights in your future.


Been discussed above. Can’t do it.

it’ll get chopped early if that’s the case and washed and squished. The stanky should pull enough weight to last me bud wise unlike the next run is done, which I’m taking clones today for.


----------



## k0rps (Sep 26, 2021)

Some monsters ya got there! The plants are cool too  Lookin dank, bk!


----------



## myke (Sep 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Been discussed above. Can’t do it.
> 
> it’ll get chopped early if that’s the case and washed and squished. The stanky should pull enough weight to last me bud wise unlike the next run is done, which I’m taking clones today for.


You could run some lines between your poles,this would at least stop them from falling past that point.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 26, 2021)

Tie the trellis back together and add in some strings to pull and direct things. You got this, just fix that shit up.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Tie the trellis back together and add in some strings to pull and direct things. You got this, just fix that shit up.



Trellis was re strapped up a hour after it happened. As stated above multiple times already, lights are maxed out at just under 8 feet and plants are inches from the lights. 

There is physically not enough room to get under them all while standing on a step stool.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2021)

Cuts taken for next round.

#1 Stunna
Rozay
Stanky

Going to run 2 of each and may even do a little Patrick schwayzee leaf strip SBS vs lollipop only


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Trellis was re strapped up a hour after it happened. As stated above multiple times already, lights are maxed out at just under 8 feet and plants are inches from the lights.
> 
> There is physically not enough room to get under them all while standing on a step stool.


Hmm I knew you had hooked it back to the wall. I had assumed if that didn't straighten them up that the inner squares of the trellis must have torn and broke, thus my suggestion to re-tie them back together(not a suggestion to hang it back to the wall...). I must have misunderstood what actually broke. If you can't get at them from the top to support them, then maybe feed some stakes up from the bottom and secure them. Spread the canopy back out in the process so the weight leans on the stakes. 

Or just do whatever you want and chop them if you are ready. I was just trying to offer some thoughts.


----------



## Severed Tongue (Sep 26, 2021)

Curious about those UV pucks, looking through your journal and pics looks like your running them throughout flower? Notice any issues? I was looking at the manufacturer site as I'm interested in acquiring some, they say you are only supposed to run them final 2 weeks before chop.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 26, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Tie the trellis back together and add in some strings to pull and direct things. You got this, just fix that shit up.


I respect the coach-like motivation.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 26, 2021)

Could you use yoyos going from your side pole to pull some of the colas straight?


----------



## ooof-da (Sep 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> This leaning tower is starting to worry me as the buds become more dense they are bunching up even more, I’ve set my dehu to 45% in the room.
> 
> 2 wall fans and the dehu just beating the shit out of it too. Poor FFC
> View attachment 4995837View attachment 4995838


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2021)

Oooof


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> Curious about those UV pucks, looking through your journal and pics looks like your running them throughout flower? Notice any issues? I was looking at the manufacturer site as I'm interested in acquiring some, they say you are only supposed to run them final 2 weeks before chop.


I’m counting any UV thoughts out this run. Not a good first test at all so can’t give any insight on anything. Plants are far too close to the lights.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Hmm I knew you had hooked it back to the wall. I had assumed if that didn't straighten them up that the inner squares of the trellis must have torn and broke, thus my suggestion to re-tie them back together(not a suggestion to hang it back to the wall...). I must have misunderstood what actually broke. If you can't get at them from the top to support them, then maybe feed some stakes up from the bottom and secure them. Spread the canopy back out in the process so the weight leans on the stakes.
> 
> Or just do whatever you want and chop them if you are ready. I was just trying to offer some thoughts.


Ok I have a plan. I do have a spare one of those suppprt rods I’m going to set up in the back and pull the stretched out upper trellis towards it and zip tie it there. Then if I can get them upright again I will get done stakes in there, but I don’t think they will help as they are only 6’ stakes and the plants are 7’+ so when I sink them into the buckets they will only be 5’ tall. I’ll give it a try though


----------



## ooof-da (Sep 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oooof


Uh oh..maybe I don’t understand but that grow looks freaking amazing to me. I look at it and say “ya someday I’ll understand how to make them look like that”. Y’all are in a different level I guess. Nothing meant by it.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 26, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> Uh oh..maybe I don’t understand but that grow looks freaking amazing to me. I look at it and say “ya someday I’ll understand how to make them look like that”. Y’all are in a different level I guess. Nothing meant by it.


Oh you must have forgot to type anything, it just quoted nothing.


----------



## 2klude (Sep 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Going to run 2 of each and may even do a little Patrick schwayzee leaf strip SBS vs lollipop only


That would be an awesome side by side to do and finally done properly... all of the deleafing SBS i've seen have been using different phenos or completely different strains in the SBS, WTF kind of comparison is that.

RIP John Dalton #RoadHouse


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 27, 2021)

You are the chosen 1.
Looking sick man.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 27, 2021)

2klude said:


> That would be an awesome side by side to do and finally done properly... all of the deleafing SBS i've seen have been using different phenos or completely different strains in the SBS, WTF kind of comparison is that.
> 
> RIP John Dalton #RoadHouse
> View attachment 4996247


It’s on like donkey kong. I have a bunch of shit that needs to get done in the room after chop. I’m running 1” pvc for my drainage next round instead of that floppy tubing I currently have. I have to install the new fertigation system from @Sk-one. And do a full clean a reset.

My plans are to have the new plants in the room by November 1 and everything g else set up and installed.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2021)

Day 52


Obligatory lighter shots

Im actually surprised the upper leaves have lasted this long being so close to the lights getting hammered with ppfd.


----------



## Brettman (Sep 29, 2021)

Is that a mini bic


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Day 52
> 
> 
> Obligatory lighter shots
> ...


How close are they?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> How close are they?


6ish inches in some spots, running full boar since flip day.


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 6ish inches in some spots, running full boar since flip day.


Fuck yeah nice no bleaching or anything?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Fuck yeah nice no bleaching or anything?


I mean I can’t really see shit since they are 7 feet fucking tall 

Maybe there is, maybe there isn’t lol.


----------



## davetanner (Sep 29, 2021)

So much info here.


----------



## Wayne55 (Sep 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s on like donkey kong. I have a bunch of shit that needs to get done in the room after chop. I’m running 1” pvc for my drainage next round instead of that floppy tubing I currently have. I have to install the new fertigation system from @Sk-one. And do a full clean a reset.
> 
> My plans are to have the new plants in the room by November 1 and everything g else set up and installed.


Your post is perfectly timed, I just picked up the ez-pz drain trays from the bucket company and I'm wondering how you will secure the pvc connections for your drainage? I have pvc cement but I really want to make plumbers tape work so I can disassemble if I should need to.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 30, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Your post is perfectly timed, I just picked up the ez-pz drain trays from the bucket company and I'm wondering how you will secure the pvc connections for your drainage? I have pvc cement but I really want to make plumbers tape work so I can disassemble if I should need to.


It’s not a high pressure system, there is no need to glue anything. The pvc press fit shouldn’t leak at all.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 30, 2021)

I use an inline pump for my drainage system. My trays are lifted about 4". Sometimes I have to finesse the lines to create initial suction because I made the mistake of buying 3/4" tubing instead of 1/2".


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m running 1” pvc for my drainage


don't you mean 25.4mm pvc???? lmao!! lookin' awesome as usual bk!!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't you mean 25.4mm pvc???? lmao!! lookin' awesome as usual bk!!


Technically it’s 1.25” OD, 1” ID if ya want to be precise


----------



## myke (Sep 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't you mean 25.4mm pvc???? lmao!! lookin' awesome as usual bk!!


In Canada we measure in inches drive in kms play golf in yards and buy gas in litres.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 30, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Your post is perfectly timed, I just picked up the ez-pz drain trays from the bucket company and I'm wondering how you will secure the pvc connections for your drainage? I have pvc cement but I really want to make plumbers tape work so I can disassemble if I should need to.


Did you also get the run off pump with the trays?


----------



## Wayne55 (Sep 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Did you also get the run off pump with the trays?


I didn't, I already had an auto condensate pump+bucket setup that I can make work. I'll see how it goes


----------



## bk78 (Sep 30, 2021)

Poor old floppy fruit cake

i did manage to get the trellis re tied up and it lifted her up a little bit. 

Can’t wait to grow manageable plants again  


Stanky is a real gem and standing strong


----------



## bk78 (Sep 30, 2021)

Do views on grow journal threads add more weight to my harvests?


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2021)

Please stop your arguing with eachother, there is an ignore feature use it stop calling eachother names and move away from eachother,


----------



## bk78 (Oct 1, 2021)

myke said:


> In Canada we measure in inches drive in kms play golf in yards and buy gas in litres.


Accurate lol


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 1, 2021)

In Australia we measure in cms/mm drive in kms play golf in meters but its comantated in yards an we call gas petrol and buy it in litres.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 1, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> In Australia we measure in cms/mm drive in kms play golf in meters but its comantated in yards an we call gas petrol and buy it in litres.


And you spell tires like tyres


----------



## ISK (Oct 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> And you spell tires like tyres


There are 1738 words that are spelt differently between the UK & USA.

Here in Canada we are somewhere in the middle, as I spell "litre" like the Brits, many Canadians would spell it "liter" like the Americans.

Our biggest confusion is volume, as not only is the size of a UK gallon larger than the US gallon, the number of ounces differs.

If you ask a Canadian how many ounces in a pint, they will likely say 16 which is correct for a US pint, but a UK pint is actually 20 ounces.

We Canadians used the Imperial (British) system , but never really understood that we were all mixed up with US standards.

My buddy said that he never uses Fahrenheit, so I asked him what temperature does he roasts a chicken....he says 375....I ask, would that be C or F? 

As long as America continues to use their outdated measurements and bastardized English, we as Canadians we be stuck in the middle.


----------



## MustGro (Oct 2, 2021)

Here in Canada we usually say spelled not spelt. At least in Eastern Canada.
Is that one of the 1738 words that are different?
Are you from Britain and living in Canada. My neighbor is and uses words like spelt but I don’t know anyone who grew up here that uses it.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Here in Canada we usually say spelled not spelt. At least in Eastern Canada.
> Is that one of the 1738 words that are different?
> Are you from Britain and living in Canada. My neighbor is and uses words like spelt but I don’t know anyone who grew up here that uses it.


Here in Canada we spell it neighbour


----------



## MustGro (Oct 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here in Canada we spell it neighbour


Yeah…. But not where I grew up. Maybe it’s regional? I don’t use the u when I spell color either. Do you?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Yeah…. But not where I grew up. Maybe it’s regional? I don’t use the u when I spell color either. Do you?


Absolutely yes. I mean it’s what I was taught in school. Did you not go to school?


----------



## MustGro (Oct 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Absolutely yes. I mean it’s what I was taught in school. Did you not go to school?


Shit yeah, got all the way through a few of them, but like I said, maybe it’s regional. I remember colour and litre and neighbour and words like that in school, but they weren’t really pushed on us. Most people I know just dropped out the u. It looks wrong to me in colour. I spell it liter, color and neighbor and the spellchecker on my Canadian tablet lights them up for being wrong. 
I’m not too Americanized, I still use through instead of thru, although I like the simplicity of less letters.


----------



## MustGro (Oct 2, 2021)

Have a great Saturday night BK.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Shit yeah, got all the way through a few of them, but like I said, maybe it’s regional. I remember colour and litre and neighbour and words like that in school, but they weren’t really pushed on us. Most people I know just dropped out the u. It looks wrong to me in colour. I spell it liter, color and neighbor and the spellchecker on my Canadian tablet lights them up for being wrong.
> I’m not too Americanized, I still use through instead of thru, although I like the simplicity of less letters.


Never pushed on you, What?

Its literally spelt like this in every school textbook in Canada, it’s the only way I knew how to spell stuff growing up, until the internet came out and I seen the weird american spelling version.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Have a great Saturday night BK.


You as well sir


----------



## MustGro (Oct 2, 2021)

From now on I’m bringing my spelling questions to you, I like a person who can spell.
How are you on grammar? The news people here always say pleaded when they talk about someone going to court.
I feel very strongly that it should be pled and not pleaded; am I mistaken?


----------



## ISK (Oct 2, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Here in Canada we usually *say spelled not spelt*. At least in Eastern Canada.
> Is that one of the 1738 words that are different?
> Are you from Britain and living in Canada. My neighbor is and uses words like spelt but I don’t know anyone who grew up here that uses it.


I tend to disagree.....the American English past tense form of spell is "*spelled"*, other varieties of English would typically use "*spelt" *

BTW: this is not one of the 1738 words spelt differently, this is a variance of grammar standards.

It appears that you are more comfortable using American English spelling & grammar, as opposed to British standards.

I was born and raised in Alberta....we were encouraged to utilize British spelling but were not marked in error if we used American.

cheers


----------



## myke (Oct 2, 2021)

I have a GMC truck that when you want to switch to metric It gives you English or Metric as options. Shouldn't it say Imperial instead of English?.Truck was built in Texas.


----------



## SoD4nk (Oct 3, 2021)

are your quick support rods drilled into the floor?


----------



## 2klude (Oct 3, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> are your quick support rods drilled into the floor?


I think bolting them to the floor would defeat the purpose. Why would you need to?


----------



## 2klude (Oct 3, 2021)

American English being taught in Canadian schools... doubt it.

Let's get this Canadian grow journal back on track...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> are your quick support rods drilled into the floor?


No

no need to do that, they are very strong and sturdy as is.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

2klude said:


> American English being taught in Canadian schools... doubt it.
> 
> Let's get this Canadian grow journal back on track...



Howdy neighbour


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

So @Thundercat 

I invited my shortest, skinniest friend over. Had him get in here and get some of these buds tied up lol


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2021)

Dude they are looking great! I think that will get you through till the end no problem, nice work.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Dude they are looking great! I think that will get you through till the end no problem, nice work.


Couldn’t get into the very middle back, but did what we could


----------



## bk78 (Oct 4, 2021)

Stanky frost shots

All the colas are rock hard already, way ahead of the FFC


----------



## Tuda51 (Oct 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Drainage is all buckled up and I will be putting them into the buckets tomorrow. Also lifted up their skirts a little today.
> 
> Only had 1 flood with the first test run
> 
> ...


This is fucking dope. I have never seen anything like this with soil before.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 7, 2021)

100 dollars worth of butter.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2021)

Tuda51 said:


> This is fucking dope. I have never seen anything like this with soil before.


I don’t grow in soil



lusidghost said:


> 100 dollars worth of butter.
> View attachment 5004549



Is it not the best thing ever? People don’t even understand the butter


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> 100 dollars worth of butter.
> View attachment 5004549



pic of FLOOF behind it please


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Is it not the best thing ever? People don’t even understand the butter


It felt a little janky when I put it together, but then I realized that was due to the magnets. It is oh so smooth. I really like how deep the catcher tray or whatever is. It arrived during the lowest amount of bud I've had since I started growing, so I have to resist grinding up my entire stash.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 7, 2021)

He’s not feeling it, but he’s not in a great mood.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 7, 2021)

After a little time with this thing I'm impressed. It was well thought out. The catch chamber is concaved so you don't have to pinch at a corner. The center pin is on the bottom so it won't collect and compress pieces of bud. The magnets are sick, but take a bit of getting used to. I might order the larger grinder plate because I like it to be a little more chunky. 

Thanks for the heads up. I'm purposely not going to leave it in my will and make all of my future grandchildren have to battle it out in court.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2021)

Couple shots before lights out


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Poor old floppy fruit cake
> 
> i did manage to get the trellis re tied up and it lifted her up a little bit.
> 
> ...


I hate growing floppy strains! I got rid of my Runtz cut due to flop. The buds were big and fast flowering gassy/fruity, but it was all flop city, next to wedding cake which has real sturdy stems.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Couple shots before lights out
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004984View attachment 5004985


Noice.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I hate growing floppy strains! I got rid of my Runtz cut due to flop. The buds were big and fast flowering gassy/fruity, but it was all flop city, next to wedding cake which has real sturdy stems.


One of my strains produced the same way. Great flower. But took up so much space and tying up It’s just not worth it even for the quality of bud.


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Cuts taken for next round.
> 
> #1 Stunna
> Rozay
> ...


What made the Rozay worth running a second time? I may have forgot, but i thought you prefered the #1 stunna Wa-what, wh-what, wh-what


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Poor old floppy fruit cake
> 
> i did manage to get the trellis re tied up and it lifted her up a little bit.
> 
> ...


I just click on a link somewhere and it brought me straight to this page. WOW they are some lovely looking ladies you have there.
I def gotta go to the start of the journal. 
So in advance i`d like to thank you for making and sharing this journal. Muchly appreciated.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I hate growing floppy strains! I got rid of my Runtz cut due to flop. The buds were big and fast flowering gassy/fruity, but it was all flop city, next to wedding cake which has real sturdy stems.


fruit cake is fpog x wedding cake lol

but yeah man I hear you, I’ve had this for almost 3 years now and it’s on its way out after this run I think.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> What made the Rozay worth running a second time? I may have forgot, but i thought you prefered the #1 stunna Wa-what, wh-what, wh-what


I kept a Rozay and Stunna mom out of the 3 phenos of each I ran.

I mean rozay ain’t no slouch either, but I did prefer the stunna over it yes

Here’s the jar of rozay I just opened


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I hate growing floppy strains! I got rid of my Runtz cut due to flop. The buds were big and fast flowering gassy/fruity, but it was all flop city, next to wedding cake which has real sturdy stems.



You may have missed the part where my trellis broke on that side of the room causing the plant to pretty much fall over? hence why it’s tied up and rough looking?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> fruit cake is fpog x wedding cake lol
> 
> but yeah man I hear you, I’ve had this for almost 3 years now and it’s on its way out after this run I think.





bk78 said:


> You may have missed the part where my trellis broke on that side of the room causing the plant to pretty much fall over? hence why it’s tied up and rough looking?


Oh yeah, I did miss that. Nice recovery though. I do love me some Wedding Cake, it's one of my favorite strains to grow and smoke ever.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 8, 2021)

I think I found out why everyone dislikes yoyos. It's because they make the colas look doofy during pictures.


----------



## Autodoctor (Oct 8, 2021)

I have found bks room


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2021)

Next run has officially hit the veg table.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh and I’ll be doing a controlled full leaf strip on one of the stunnas this round, Like every leaf on day 21.

Any other dumb shit people want to see? Lemme know because I could run another Rozay or stanky as well?


----------



## myke (Oct 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh and I’ll be doing a controlled full leaf strip on one of the stunnas this round, Like every leaf on day 21.
> 
> Any other dumb shit people want to see? Lemme know because I could run another Rozay or stanky as well?


RDWC,


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2021)

myke said:


> RDWC,


no


----------



## myke (Oct 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> no


Ha,OK Ill try.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2021)

@Sk-one over at growtek USA made some tree trunk sized drip rings for my fertigation system

The regular ones would most definitely fit 90% of most applications out there,


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ada peeping the little ones


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2021)

Start of week 10 today

Stanky is really starting to show off in here now

Harvest window in coming soon. I’m thinking October 22nd weekend I’ll take the room down, that’ll put them at a full 11 weeks


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 11, 2021)

Looking good. 
Lemme know if you need taste testers :]


----------



## MustGro (Oct 12, 2021)

Nice looking run BK. 
Thought I ran into you in another thread, @Smallbud looks just like you.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Nice looking run BK.
> Thought I ran into you in another thread, @Smallbud looks just like you.


You tagging him just to stir shit up in my journal is a joke too. That will cause the mods like @GreatwhiteNorth to go through and delete all his trash he will be posting.

Now please kindly fuck off from my journal

Thanks Bk


----------



## MustGro (Oct 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You tagging him just to stir shit up in my journal is a joke too. That will cause the mods like @GreatwhiteNorth to go through and delete all his trash he will be posting.
> 
> Now please kindly fuck off from my journal
> 
> Thanks Bk


I wasn’t trying to stir up shit at all you jackass. I actually gave you a compliment.
Fuck you and your shit head attitude, you can’t even be nice to people like you.
I’ll never look at your journal again asshole.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2021)

MustGro said:


> I wasn’t trying to stir up shit at all you jackass. I actually gave you a compliment.
> Fuck you and your shit head attitude, you can’t even be nice to people like you.
> I’ll never look at your journal again asshole.



toodles


----------



## bk78 (Oct 13, 2021)

Frosted fruit cake is still barley hanging on, stanky standing proud. FFC is about a week behind stanky, but the room is coming down all at once unfortunately 

Still feeding full feeds, just filled up reservoir with the last nutrients then it’ll be water for 5 days or so before they get chopped next weekend.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 13, 2021)

Stanky




FFC


----------



## myke (Oct 13, 2021)

How long has FFC been at 12/12?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 13, 2021)

myke said:


> How long has FFC been at 12/12?


66 days today for both


----------



## myke (Oct 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 66 days today for both


That last pic looks like she needs a lot more?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 13, 2021)

myke said:


> That last pic looks like she needs a lot more?


Yeah. She had a pretty rough life this go, normally goes 73 days. 

room comes down as 1 though, and I only work on weekends in my room. So another 10 days should be perfect for stanky and the Ffc will definitely ripen up more too.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Stanky
> 
> View attachment 5009117
> 
> ...


There huge buds haha dunno how you led growers do it. 
More skill than me thats for sure.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 14, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> There huge buds haha dunno how you led growers do it.
> More skill than me thats for sure.


Find the right pheno and any light can grow donks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2021)

Granny McDavid. LOL.








Grandma McDavid caught swearing while watching Oilers game


Connor McDavid's grandma muttered an expletive while watching her grandson dance around the offensive zone.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Find the right pheno and any light can grow donks.


Good point.
Still takes a bit of skill mate.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2021)

hey bk, 

what temps do you run in bloom lights on/ off? i have a new temp controller and it doesn't seem accurate. i need to grab another thermometer to double check it. 
thx


----------



## Xsan (Oct 14, 2021)

Mr Bk sir, have you come to a overall verdict on the UV? I know you havent harvested yet and all but just wondering if you have a gut feeling on this one i suppose. I am looking at getting another light and debating between the F10 plus or Max. Price of the max is certainly better than adding UV seperately or late on. Not knocking you in any way, I am also debating grabbing the pucks for my 4x4 with the A8 depending on your stance lol. Keep on keeping on man BUT I do have to say go Hawks, as I am a windy city guy


----------



## bk78 (Oct 14, 2021)

Xsan said:


> Mr Bk sir, have you come to a overall verdict on the UV? I know you havent harvested yet and all but just wondering if you have a gut feeling on this one i suppose. I am looking at getting another light and debating between the F10 plus or Max. Price of the max is certainly better than adding UV seperately or late on. Not knocking you in any way, I am also debating grabbing the pucks for my 4x4 with the A8 depending on your stance lol. Keep on keeping on man BUT I do have to say go Hawks, as I am a windy city guy


As I stated before no opinion on the pucks this round. Plants got way too tall to see if they did anything, the ffc which was the control plant because I ran it multiple times in the past fell over, and is within inches of the lights and pucks.

That f10 is a powerful light, hope you have lots of co2 to toss at your plants if you go that route.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hey bk,
> 
> what temps do you run in bloom lights on/ off? i have a new temp controller and it doesn't seem accurate. i need to grab another thermometer to double check it.
> thx


26-28 lights on, right now I’m running cool nights around 17-18.


----------



## SoD4nk (Oct 14, 2021)

what brand of lights are those bk?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> what brand of lights are those bk?


I believe I listed my lights in the very first post in this journal, but they are Meijiu F8’s with 4 rapid UV pucks.


----------



## ISK (Oct 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 26-28 lights on, right now I’m running cool nights around 17-18.


Do the cool nights concern you or negatively impact your grow?

My night temps have also drop to similar temps and will go as low as 15C (60F) in the depth of winter.

I've been considering an oil space heater to keep the temps a bit higher at night....your thoughts?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2021)

ISK said:


> Do the cool nights concern you or negatively impact your grow?
> 
> My night temps have also drop to similar temps and will go as low as 15C (60F) in the depth of winter.
> 
> I've been considering an oil space heater to keep the temps a bit higher at night....your thoughts?


I have turned my heating off. Don’t think it’s negatively affecting my grow at all. But I have no science or reasoning to why I do it either lol.

Brings out the purps bro


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 15, 2021)

I just stick my split cycle on auto an put it on 22c.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2021)

Probably toss the next run into 1 gals this weekend if time permits. Top and spread them out a little too


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 15, 2021)

Did you ever run Blueberry BK?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did you ever run Blueberry BK?


I’ve ran wildberry before, Blackberry Kush x DJ Short Blueberry

Was meh, wouldn’t run it again.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 16, 2021)

Did your cat enjoy your auto? Lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Did your cat enjoy your auto? Lol


Chopped, hung and still haven’t touched them in a couple months.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m surprised she’s still holding onto her green leaves for getting blasted for 70 days so far.

Packing on the weight daily, branches are leaning more and more when I go in there to feed.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2021)

Well some larf flopped over and broke

Time for a sample I guess.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2021)

Trimmed up


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> larf


 One mans larf is another mans top colas! lol.

Do you wet trim all as in your pic?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Do you wet trim all as in your pic?


No I do not. I take all the fans off, but leave the smalls and sugar. 


Just going for a quick dry so I can sample sooner


----------



## myke (Oct 17, 2021)

Stanky?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 17, 2021)

myke said:


> Stanky?


Yes sir


----------



## bk78 (Oct 18, 2021)

She’s dense, sticky and stanky


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2021)

73 days in. I don’t think it’s possible for the stanky to get anymore dense 

Shes pretty much stopped drinking for the most part, feeding only once a day and she’s still moist at that time.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2021)

The broken sample branch of larf may be dry enough to smoke one when I get home from work tonight


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 20, 2021)

Iced up! I'm lovin those rails of frost on the fans.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2021)

I hope one day I can pull the weight these other members are pulling from a 4x8. One day I’ll get there I’m still learning.

Ada and Sabre chillin


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 20, 2021)

Those are some awesome kitties!
The other pics are pretty awesome as well


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 20, 2021)

You can pull down those weights, just weight 1/2 wet and post it. lol
My cats never touched my plants. I had 3 and they would always check out everything even walking around seedlings without touching.


----------



## Gond00s (Oct 20, 2021)

Ricky666999 said:


> In hindsight would you go with LM301H, are they worth extra 50$?


same diode just marketed for horticulture no.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ricky666999 said:


> Hey two questions mate:
> 
> What's the max G/W you can achieve with this light? (Everything else optimal, experienced grower)
> 
> In hindsight would you go with LM301H, are they worth extra 50$?


Same diodes, more money.

bout a pound


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ricky666999 said:


> I've read your journey and after the first run you've got around 1.7 g/watt IIRC. Pretty much max results for 4x4 space.
> 
> My plan is to put this light in 5x5, do you think I can pull 2.2g+/w from this light? With right strain and optimal grow conditionals ofc.
> 
> P.S. I managed to get 1.27g/w with HPS, have few years under my belt.


Id go with the f10 in a 5x5, then your dream of 2.2g/w is possible.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ricky666999 said:


> Shipping is kind of problem for me. So I'll have to stick with A8.
> Do you have by any chance PPFD map on 5x5?
> Or at least confirm if they lie about their map on 4x4


Oh I don’t run the A8’s. They have about 500 less diodes per light than my F8’s. So no your goals won’t be achievable sorry


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ricky666999 said:


> Shipping is kind of problem for me. So I'll have to stick with A8.
> Do you have by any chance PPFD map on 5x5?
> Or at least confirm if they lie about their map on 4x4


Dude I’m just a home grower. I don’t care about gpw and par maps unfortunately

I do have a par meter, and can confirm the numbers they post for the F8 are correct yes.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sample larf went into a jar before I left for work. Going to smoke one when I get home


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sample larf went into a jar before I left for work. Going to smoke one when I get home
> 
> View attachment 5013899


Did you flush ?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Did you flush ?


Fed them this morning their last feed, chopping Saturday.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 22, 2021)

Well I played hookie from work today 

FFC is down


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I played hookie from work today
> 
> FFC is down
> 
> View attachment 5014685View attachment 5014686View attachment 5014687View attachment 5014688View attachment 5014689View attachment 5014690View attachment 5014691View attachment 5014692View attachment 5014693View attachment 5014694


They look so good mate.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I played hookie from work today
> 
> FFC is down
> 
> View attachment 5014685View attachment 5014686View attachment 5014687View attachment 5014688View attachment 5014689View attachment 5014690View attachment 5014691View attachment 5014692View attachment 5014693View attachment 5014694


Hell yeah dude!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 22, 2021)

I got high after chopping the FFC down and got lazy, so stanky is still standing until tomorrow I guess lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 22, 2021)

Ada chillin in the catio


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I got high after chopping the FFC down and got lazy, so stanky is still standing until tomorrow I guess lol


Do you dry em under lights with lights on?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 22, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Do you dry em under lights with lights on?


Negative sir

dark and cold


----------



## bk78 (Oct 22, 2021)

Few last pics of stanky before she comes down


----------



## Leeski (Oct 23, 2021)

Beautiful flowers bk


----------



## JonathanT (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks great bk


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Oct 23, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Beautiful flowers bk





JonathanT said:


> Looks great bk


----------



## bk78 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ugh…. first cup of coffee down

Almost time to do some work on the stanky fml 

I did twist up some of that broken branch of larf with my coffee. Weird how there’s a white ash and I never flushed


----------



## Brettman (Oct 23, 2021)

Yeah so weird


----------



## JonathanT (Oct 23, 2021)

Lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 23, 2021)

Stanky


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

That looks fire bro


----------



## bk78 (Oct 23, 2021)

That was way too much like actual work

10/10 don’t recommend


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 23, 2021)

HA! Secrets out, we see those colored markers in the back ground.

psssh, using markers to color buds perfectly! the nerve.... LOL


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2021)

Larf??


----------



## bk78 (Oct 23, 2021)

See you ladies in a couple weeks I hope. It’s getting cold here (below zero) already. Furnace is running most of the day already so I hope I can get a couple weeks out of them. I’m going to hook up a humidifier to the inkbird controller anyways just because.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Larf??


One mans larf is another mans main cola


----------



## J232 (Oct 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> See you ladies in a couple weeks I hope. It’s getting cold here (below zero) already. Furnace is running most of the day already so I hope I can get a couple weeks out of them. I’m going to hook up a humidifier to the inkbird controller anyways just because.
> 
> View attachment 5015389View attachment 5015390


Bout a pound.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

Larf


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

Temps and RH are stable at 60/60. I did add in a humidifier but I don’t think it’s even cut on yet


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Larf
> 
> View attachment 5015803


What do you think went wrong?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> What do you think went wrong?


No co2


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 24, 2021)

Damn it. I was going to say not using “assembled in America” lights (even though they still use foreign diodes)


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Damn it. I was going to say not using “assembled in America” lights (even though they still use foreign diodes)


I try to keep the cawk riders out of my journal so I don’t mention their precious, overpriced fixtures.


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No co2


Maybe more calmag next time


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Maybe more calmag next time


Shit. Forgot I completely skipped the calmag this whole last run.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Gwhiliker said:


> Oh the wand changed my fucking life so did the flood tray!


Agreed I use a flood tray it made everything easier I was going to get the wand as I like to hand water but am running living soil and built a irrigation system instead looks amazing man happy days and happy growing only thing missing is observation chair for yourself to relax and meditate on them getting bigger


----------



## 2klude (Oct 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> What do you think went wrong?


lol... think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

Next run got super cropped today to knock them down a bit.

Got a new toy to play with today too.

Aero cloners tips,tricks,do’s and don'ts

lets hear em. Straight tap water with a glug of clonex work?


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Next run got super cropped today to knock them down a bit.
> 
> Got a new toy to play with today too.
> 
> ...


That light stand is sweet.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That light stand is sweet.


Sunblaster I believe?


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

These going to flower after your last crop is dry? Or lil extra veg time? Looks nice. Very healthy


----------



## Gond00s (Oct 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Next run got super cropped today to knock them down a bit.
> 
> Got a new toy to play with today too.
> 
> ...


keep water cool, run the pump every 30 mins on, and 30 mins off only used tap water. when I put them in I make sure the pump is off for the first 15 mins so the clonex can stay on stems for a little bit longer. usually have roots by day 6 for me at least. I'm a lurker so u know I don't post much.

I'm sorry I'm kinda high


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 24, 2021)

Gond00s said:


> keep water cool, run the pump every 15 mins on, and 15 mins off only used tap water. when I put them in I make sure the pump is off for the first 15 mins so the clonex can stay on stems for a little bit longer. usually have roots by day 6 for me at least. I'm a lurker so u know I don't post much.


I have a little cloner that I'm going to attempt to convert into a seed starter. I tried using Root Riot plugs, but they were getting oversaturated so I took them out. I bought one of these to put the pump on a schedule. Right now I'm using it to control the wave maker in my res so that the water stays cool. But in a month or so I'll give it another shot. What are you using as a controller?



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0184CG9K0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> These going to flower after your last crop is dry? Or lil extra veg time? Looks nice. Very healthy


Do a little bit of veg. Probably flower them in about a month. I have to install that fertigation system, new reservoir with a 50 gallon holding tank etc


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I have a little cloner that I'm going to attempt to convert into a seed starter. I tried using Root Riot plugs, but they were getting oversaturated so I took them out. I bought one of these to put the pump on a schedule. Right now I'm using it to control the wave maker in my res so that the water stays cool. But in a month or so I'll give it another shot. What are you using as a controller?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0184CG9K0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I use wave makers in my reservoirs too. I haven’t got a short cycle timer yet. Off to amazon I guess


----------



## Gond00s (Oct 24, 2021)

I meant 30 mins for the timer on and timer off I'm sorry that's my bad. I really need to go on a weed break.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 24, 2021)

Gond00s said:


> I meant 30 mins for the timer on and timer off I'm sorry that's my bad. I really need to go on a weed break.


It made sense to me.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Larf
> 
> View attachment 5015803


Your having alarf aint ya.


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 24, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Aero cloners tips,tricks,do’s and don'ts


i run my pumps 30 seconds on, 10 minutes off. 15/15 or 30/30 is probably fine too, just dont run your pump 24/7. shorter on time, longer off time=faster roots ime
tap water works. i nute them right off the rip at 1.5ish ec, but plenty of people go by "no root, no nute" and do fine. the clonex bottled stuff works, whatever you would normally feed them will work too
most need to either run bennies or manually chlorinate to avoid root rot/pathogen infection/etc. either works. if youre going with chlorine, stick to 2 ppm or less. bleach, pool shock, hypochlorous acid, all will work. if you do bennies, hydroguard works fine and is readily available. southern ag garden friendly fungicide is a more concentrated and cheaper option, not sure if its available up there though. whichever you choose, youll want to redose every 3 days. both methods have worked for me, but these days, i prefer chlorine. why? because there are some things that bennies either cant handle, or can only hold out against for so long. they are rare, but theyre out there. ask me how i know lol
i dont worry too much about water temp. since the cuts arent submerged in the water, short pump cycle + bennies/chlorine= nothing to worry about imo. ive had cloners get pretty warm and still turn out satisfactory results
keep them away from strong air current. a little wind is fine but too much will delay rooting
you want a good bit of stem under the puck. i use the length of my middle finger as a reference point. as for the tops, leave 3 nodes and 2-3 fan leaves (depending on size). cut anything else off. clipping off even a small piece of the remaining fan leaves will encourage faster rooting
probably goes without saying, but remember to clean it between runs. i run mine overnight with a ton of bleach in it and soak the pucks in there for a while afterwards
and heres the greatest dont of all: do not leave your pump unplugged when youre swapping out water or whatever and then forget to plug it back in. similarly, do not leave any of the holes uncovered. you will end up with either a wet floor, wilted cuts that take forever to root, or dead cuts. maybe all of the above. ive killed a lot of clones over the years, and these two methods are the culprits for 95% of them


----------



## mad_jet (Oct 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Next run got super cropped today to knock them down a bit.
> 
> Got a new toy to play with today too.
> 
> ...


Just tap water and leave it on 24/7…. Have had 100% with mine over about 6 runs now.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 25, 2021)

15 on 15 off i found that if the pump heats water to much on 24/7 cuttings die.
Turn lights right down to.
An straight tap water.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2021)

Final weights are in after a nice, slow 3 day dry

15 pounds from 2 plants


----------



## mad_jet (Oct 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Final weights are in after a nice, slow 3 day dry
> 
> 15 pounds from 2 plants
> 
> ...


Fuck! That’s amazing! Even at that dryness.. Nice work man!!


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 26, 2021)

Pretty common to see people weighing after just a few days on here. Nice to see you’re finally part of the crowd.


----------



## mad_jet (Oct 26, 2021)

mad_jet said:


> Fuck! That’s amazing! Nice work man!!


Can’t wait to see final weight!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Pretty common to see people weighing after just a few days on here. Nice to see you’re finally part of the crowd.


Gotta get my numbers up to compete in this game homie


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 26, 2021)

I’m thinking of weighing pots and branches on my next grow. Hoping for 3 lbs out of a 4x4!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2021)

mad_jet said:


> Can’t wait to see final weight!


Well I sent 2 full freezer bags of fresh FFC to get some live rosin made. I can get full plant numbers on the stanky though once it’s fully dry in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mad_jet (Oct 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I sent 2 full freezer bags of fresh FFC to get some live rosin made. I can get full plant numbers on the stanky though once it’s fully dry in 3-4 weeks.


Very impressive once again man… very hard to argue with that quality…. It’s fuckin’ amazing!!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2021)

mad_jet said:


> Very impressive once again man… very hard to argue with that quality…. It’s fuckin’ amazing!!


Thanks dude! Greatly appreciated


----------



## mad_jet (Oct 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Thanks dude! Greatly appreciated


Keep the show coming mate…. It’s why we come here! ‘Berta proud!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2021)

mad_jet said:


> ‘Berta proud!



Berta pretty fucked up currently, but still proud lol.


----------



## mad_jet (Oct 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Berta pretty fucked up currently, but still proud lol.


All the other half of my family are there… and agreed!!! Still proud!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2021)

2 days after being supercropped and looking rough all are blasting off again.

Slow your roll girls I have work to do in the strip club before you get to go in there.

I see a slight Ca deficiency starting on 1 of the Stunna so I’ll add some calmag to the next reservoir fill. I’ve completely cut out calmag for the last 2 grows and only have had to add it a handful of times since.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 27, 2021)

Congrats on the 15 pounds bro. What is that like 7 or 8 grams per watt?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 27, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Congrats on the 15 pounds bro. What is that like 7 or 8 grams per watt?


Yup


----------



## Brettman (Oct 27, 2021)

Call me old fashioned, but I like to take the plants out of the pot and dry them before I weigh them


----------



## bk78 (Oct 27, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I like to take the plants out of the pot and dry them before I weigh them


How do plan on getting internet clout that way tho?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Insane! Congrats.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I sent 2 full freezer bags of fresh FFC to get some live rosin made


how do you like the live rosin compared to hash or kief or oil ?? do have like a dab rig or e-nail for it? i've never tried it before

2 hours to puck drop!! 1st martini just got made. GO Flyers!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how do you like the live rosin compared to hash or kief or oil ?? do have like a dab rig or e-nail for it? i've never tried it before
> 
> 2 hours to puck drop!! 1st martini just got made. GO Flyers!!!!!


Great first period 

you’re a flyers fan aren’t you?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how do you like the live rosin compared to hash or kief or oil ?? do have like a dab rig or e-nail for it? i've never tried it before
> 
> 2 hours to puck drop!! 1st martini just got made. GO Flyers!!!!!


I much prefer hash over rosin. Dabs make me cough my brains out.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 28, 2021)

Dig the setup!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

I ordered 6 of the 1/2 pound grove bags, which I received in the mail on Monday, then another package was in my mailbox yesterday for the exact same order. So I got a dozen 1/2 pound grove bags for the price of 6


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

First pics frosted fruit cake 



Stankasaurus pics


----------



## ooof-da (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I ordered 6 of the 1/2 pound grove bags, which I received in the mail on Monday, then another package was in my mailbox yesterday for the exact same order. So I got a dozen 1/2 pound grove bags for the price of 6
> 
> View attachment 5018127


so these work better then mason jars? I bought the amber ones figuring light was my enemy but this looks easier and it looks like they have a built in humidity component too.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Next run got super cropped today to knock them down a bit.
> 
> Got a new toy to play with today too.
> 
> ...


I was using clonex at first and came to the conclusion it's more important to use a fresh razor, soap off the oil from it, then sterilize with a liter. After that just tap water, and if the tap water has no chloramine in it you can use a little bit of clorox bleach. 

Another good thing to do is switch the water after the first day or two, this gets rid of any plant matter that may have come off the clones. Aero clones are awesome!! I Love not needing hormones, looking forward to the root porn and nice journal man


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> so these work better then mason jars? I bought the amber ones figuring light was my enemy but this looks easier and it looks like they have a built in humidity component too.


I mean mason jars are great if you have smaller harvests. But dealing with 50 jars gets kinda cumbersome


----------



## ooof-da (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I mean mason jars are great if you have smaller harvests. But dealing with 50 jars gets kinda cumbersome


OIC


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

Nizza said:


> I was using clonex at first and came to the conclusion it's more important to use a fresh razor, soap off the oil from it, then sterilize with a liter. After that just tap water, and if the tap water has no chloramine in it you can use a little bit of clorox bleach.
> 
> Another good thing to do is switch the water after the first day or two, this gets rid of any plant matter that may have come off the clones. Aero clones are awesome!! I Love not needing hormones, looking forward to the root porn and nice journal man



Noted. I will write this all down. How about pump run times? I still don’t have a short cycle timer so will probably just run 24/7.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Noted. I will write this all down. How about pump run times? I still don’t have a short cycle timer so will probably just run 24/7.


If you can't get a recycling timer I'd just monitor the water temps, but the running a few drops of bleach should help avoid rot.

The size of the pump and amount of water will determine how hot the rig gets. I think when I had my Aero cloner I did 1 min on 5 or 6 mins off, I use a very small bubble cloner now. The Aero cloner I made was in a 27 gallon tote so there was plenty of water to control the heat

Keeping it on a cold floor or if there is an air pump perhaps putting the pump near your air conditioner air outlet may also help with temp control

You can also find cheap dial type timers people changed the gears on from eBay or something that makes them spin super fast which is what I did, then I just figured out the pattern of what buttons on the dial to have pushed in or out to get a better pump timing


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> you’re a flyers fan aren’t you?


there's 4 teams i follow: flyers, avalanche, leafs and the oil. how can you not watch mcdavid and dreiseitl? they are amazing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I mean mason jars are great if you have smaller harvests. But dealing with 50 jars gets kinda cumbersome


How long do you think you'll have bud in them?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How long do you think you'll have bud in them?


I still have jars of fruit cake I harvested last December


----------



## Nizza (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I still have jars of fruit cake I harvested last December


What are your opinions of fresh vs cured smoke? I love the terps of fresh but I seem to have a smoother smoke with less phlegm from a nicely cured bud


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

Nizza said:


> What are your opinions of fresh vs cured smoke? I love the terps of fresh but I seem to have a smoother smoke with less phlegm from a nicely cured bud


Same same imo.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I still have jars of fruit cake I harvested last December


i still have a shitty plant (no buds hardly but tons of trichs) that i keep meaning to make into hash. that was March i think???? still hanging. lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

Nizza said:


> What are your opinions of fresh vs cured smoke? I love the terps of fresh but I seem to have a smoother smoke with less phlegm from a nicely cured bud


I start smoking when it’s dry, I’m usually harvesting another crop long before I’m done what’s left from the past run. Then the friends and family bags get larger and larger each time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I still have jars of fruit cake I harvested last December


I'd like to see how these bags do.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd like to see how these bags do.


Spend the $2 and give it a whirl?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Spend the $2 and give it a whirl?


is that like a $1.50 or $2.50 in USD????? lmao.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd like to see how these bags do.


I usually buy all new jars every round because that what I give my bud away in. Technically these are cheaper than jars so if they work then people just get ghetto ziplocks of bud again like the ok’d days.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> is that like a $1.50 or $2.50 in USD????? lmao.


That was in usd Have to dumb it down for y’all as usual


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That was in usd Have to dumb it down for y’all as usual


lmao!!! i'm kinda curious how the bags work too. i put 2 of the biggest integra packs in a 1 gallon reseable plasticjar.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Then the friends and family bags get larger and larger each time.


For real. And the joints get bigger and bigger.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> lmao!!! i'm kinda curious how the bags work too. i put 2 of the biggest integra packs in a 1 gallon reseable plasticjar.


Ive never used those things. Makes my weed too moist I found.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Ive never used those things. Makes my weed too moist I found.


what % did you use? they have a wide range i think??? i use the 62s. it's still kinda moist but after they sit out for a bit, they are ready to rip


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That was in usd Have to dumb it down for y’all as usual


Y'all? North Canada is kinda like the south in the US?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Y'all? North Canada is kinda like the south in the us?


I can PayPal you $2 if times are that tough?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what % did you use? they have a wide range i think??? i use the 62s. it's still kinda moist but after they sit out for a bit, they are ready to rip


I used 62, looked everywhere fir the 58 after to try that but couldn’t find any. So I gave up.


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I usually buy all new jars every round because that what I give my bud away in. Technically these are cheaper than jars so if they work then people just get ghetto ziplocks of bud again like the ok’d days.


If you don't return the jar, you get no buds bud


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I can PayPal you $2 if times are that tough?


Canadian or USD?


----------



## J232 (Oct 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I used 62, looked everywhere fir the 58 after to try that but couldn’t find any. So I gave up.


I have never seen them either, Walmart use to carry the 62s, haven’t looked in a couple years though, imo all those humidity packs suck anyways.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 29, 2021)

I trimmed up a fruit cake top


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I trimmed up a fruit cake top
> 
> View attachment 5019158


Thank god 
Sick of looking at that lame purple shit


----------



## bk78 (Oct 29, 2021)

That god I have some 85 year olds approval of my non purple bud. I was very concerned I haven’t slept in weeks


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That god I have some 85 year olds approval of my non purple bud. I was very concerned I haven’t slept in weeks


I’ll have you know we had dirt back then too


----------



## bk78 (Oct 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ll have you know we had dirt back then too


Did you have to walk both ways to school uphill in waist deep snow to start the fire? My grandparents had to.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Did you have to walk both ways to school uphill in waist deep snow to start the fire? My grandparents had to.


22miles


----------



## bk78 (Oct 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> 22miles


respect


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> respect


Damn they had fire?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Damn they had fire?


2 sticks, bruh


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 2 sticks, bruh


Smart


----------



## bk78 (Oct 30, 2021)

Took clones first thing this morning and they are still standing proud, that’s a good sign I guess.

Have it running 15 on, 15 off with just straight tap water. Never used rooting gel or anything. I’ll change the water in a couple days I guess?

Supercropped the vegging plants again to spread them more, and put on the growtek drip rings before they won’t fit around the trucks.


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 30, 2021)

It's cause you solely use base nutes...that explains why its such a shit show, bk


----------



## bk78 (Oct 30, 2021)

Neato, bro


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

Trimming up some garbage grown with just base nutes


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

Weighed out 2….. 1/2 pounds of the FFC and loaded up the grove bags. I’ll check the moisture in a couple days.

Still have about half of the ffc that needs to be processed yet.


----------



## 2klude (Oct 31, 2021)

Really looking forward to a review on those Grove bags. Been eyeing them for a minute, but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## DutchMisterx (Oct 31, 2021)

these china lights rock!

rocking the apple fritter myself week 7 now


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Oct 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I start smoking when it’s dry, I’m usually harvesting another crop long before I’m done what’s left from the past run. Then the friends and family bags get larger and larger each time.


Ya I also mix my extra bud with cat litter exactly like HC says.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Ya I also mix my extra bud with cat litter exactly like HC says.


Not even sure how to respond to this 

Ok I guess?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

Going to try and finish up getting this stuff into brown bags, so next weekend I can go full tilt getting the new 55 gallon res set up and the fertigation system. Maybe even plants in the room too we shall see.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Oct 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Not even sure how to respond to this
> 
> Ok I guess?


Lol sorry bro ahha. I was just commenting on how HC expects us to trash gorgeous homegrown rather than kindly gift it.

nice pre harvest dark pics btw so frosty.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Lol sorry bro ahha. I was just commenting on how HC expects us to trash gorgeous homegrown rather than kindly gift it.
> 
> nice pre harvest dark pics btw so frosty.


We are allowed to gift up to 30g at a time


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

2klude said:


> Really looking forward to a review on those Grove bags. Been eyeing them for a minute, but never pulled the trigger.


There is a Canadian store now, so shipping isn’t stupid anymore.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

what does the heat seal for best results mean on those bags? is that for REALLY long term storage? cause once you heat seal them, you'd have to cut them open but then you couldn't re-seal again?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what does the heat seal for best results mean on those bags? is that for REALLY long term storage? cause once you heat seal them, you'd have to cut them open but then you couldn't re-seal again?


Yeah for storage. Then they’ll be 100% are tight for sure.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah for storage. Then they’ll be 100% are tight for sure.


pretty cool idea. def air tight then for sure.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

like vacuum sealing except it keeps the correct RH%


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

DrFos33 said:


> It's cause you solely use base nutes...that explains why its such a shit show, bk


This schmuck thinks he hurt my feelings and had to message me to tell me this.

lulz


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> This schmuck thinks he hurt my feelings and had to message me to tell me this.
> 
> lulz


but he's a Doctor. lmao.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but he's a Doctor. lmao.


Definitely some ones crusty cum sock I hurt in the past, coming for his “revenge”…


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

Cool story, but you don't know me bro


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

DrFos33 said:


> Cool story, but you don't know me bro


k by now crusty cum sock


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

Enjoy your Halloween and the 2...1/2 pounds, big guy
Looks decent


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

DrFos33 said:


> Enjoy your Halloween and the 2...1/2 pounds, big guy
> Looks decent


Later kid

Enjoy collecting candy in your pillowcase tonight.


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

You a grower or comedian?
All your material could use some work, kid


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

You see what I did there?
Keep practicing, kid


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

DrFos33 said:


> You see what I did there?
> Keep practicing, kid


Looking forward seeing your freshly popped 5 beans, big shooter.


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

That is it right, I finally got ahold of Chernobyl! Not for production as much as nostalgia reasons. Don't believe it would fill my room, maybe a little tent at the house. For production, 7 trays (22ft long) with 4 of those old de gavitas per on movers. 
Like I said big guy, enjoy your 2...1/2 pounds per harvest...big shooter


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

That's roughly 4%


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

Cool

I couldn’t give a fuck if you have a Costco sized room

now kindly fuck off with your diarrhea here… big shooter


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

Didn't mean to shit on you...big shooter
Good day


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

The funniest part is…. You’re this hurt because I use base nutrients, and no additives

correct?


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

Whose hurt?

I said good day, sir


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

DrFos33 said:


> Whose


who's. just a FYI


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

The grammar police are here
I got to go or is it gotta


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

The whole vibe in here is poor
& I don't have lackeys like you


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

DrFos33 said:


> The grammar police are here
> I got to go or is it gotta


i have to go. but whatevs, brah.

let me guess: you've been growing for 20 years and you use the connoisseur program from advanced nutes? and you flush for 2 weeks and your ash on your joints is silver?


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

About a pound


----------



## DrFos33 (Oct 31, 2021)

Does that work here?!?
When in rome


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2021)

DrFos33 said:


> The whole vibe in here is poor
> & I don't have lackeys like you


I’ll be your lackey , victim.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2021)

DrFos33 said:


> You a grower or comedian?
> All your material could use some work, kid


Ahh projection is strong on dis one


----------



## Soul Dwella (Oct 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what does the heat seal for best results mean on those bags? is that for REALLY long term storage? cause once you heat seal them, you'd have to cut them open but then you couldn't re-seal again?


You can heat seal, like for a retail environment, but the regular ziplock type seal is still there to seal also, even after you cut off the heat seal. Using them for the first time now. Stabilized at 61% humidity in about 3 days and have been steady there for 3 weeks now. I'm loving them. 1ounce bags, not half pounders tho..LOL


----------



## bk78 (Oct 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have to go. but whatevs, brah.
> 
> let me guess: you've been growing for 20 years and you use the connoisseur program from advanced nutes? and you flush for 2 weeks and your ash on your joints is silver?



You forgot to add the work 70+ hours a week on top of everything.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2021)

Amazing, looking good as usuam


----------



## bk78 (Nov 1, 2021)

Couple new hash bowls came in the mail today from Paleolithic Pipes

And a pic of my trusty old daily driver from him


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Couple new hash bowls came in the mail today from Paleolithic Pipes
> 
> And a pic of my trusty old daily driver from him
> 
> View attachment 5021103View attachment 5021104View attachment 5021105View attachment 5021106View attachment 5021107View attachment 5021108


----------



## J232 (Nov 1, 2021)

These little tantrums are like highlights in the shit show, intermission...  Like if it was the circus, these guys would be piling out of a clown car right now.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 1, 2021)

I wish I would change my username to "larf."


----------



## bk78 (Nov 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I wish I would change my username to "larf."


Larfghost


rolls off the tongue well


----------



## bk78 (Nov 3, 2021)

Cuts are still standing proud in the cloner, I changed the water out yesterday to just plain water, ph’d to 5.8




Next run is growing too fast and I need them to chill tf out a little until I can get the work that needs to be done in the strip club. I don’t want 7 foot plants again ffs


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Cuts are still standing proud in the cloner, I changed the water out yesterday to just plain water, ph’d to 5.8
> 
> View attachment 5021846View attachment 5021847
> 
> ...


Those clones look happy. How close can you get the light to the plants?


----------



## Autodoctor (Nov 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I trimmed up a fruit cake top
> 
> View attachment 5019158


 wouldn’t actually mind getting this kinda of fruit cake for Xmas


----------



## bk78 (Nov 3, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Those clones look happy. How close can you get the light to the plants?


I can drop the light right on top of them if need be? It’s a fully adjustable frame


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I can drop the light right on top of them if need be? It’s a fully adjustable frame


I'm asking because I'm going to set up a rack system for clones / bonsai mothers, but I've never used low watt LEDs. I want to replace my T5 with LED, and would like to not have to worry about distance from the canopy. I like T5s because the plant has to touch the light for it to burn.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 3, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'm asking because I'm going to set up a rack system for clones / bonsai mothers, but I've never used low watt LEDs. I want to replace my T5 with LED, and would like to not have to worry about distance from the canopy. I like T5s because the plant has to touch the light for it to burn.


This is a sun blaster T5


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> This is a sun blaster T5


Ah, damn. I think I need to start a thread over in the LED section.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 3, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Ah, damn. I think I need to start a thread over in the LED section.


I prefer t5 over LED for cloning always.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I prefer t5 over LED for cloning always.


Same, but I’ve seen microgreen grows that are using LED, and they seem to mimic a T5. I may just have to get some without a fixture like you have.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 4, 2021)

Anyone ever tried stripping every leaf to slow veg growth down? I seriously need to slow these down a week or 2, and this is the only thing I can think of that will slow them a little I think?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Anyone ever tried stripping every leaf to slow veg growth down? I seriously need to slow these down a week or 2, and this is the only thing I can think of that will slow them a little I think?


Turn down the light or take an HR off if you can.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Anyone ever tried stripping every leaf to slow veg growth down? I seriously need to slow these down a week or 2, and this is the only thing I can think of that will slow them a little I think?


I'd avoid it. I heard it makes the plant give massive growth.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 4, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I'd avoid it. I heard it makes the plant give massive growth.
> 
> View attachment 5022691


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I'd avoid it. I heard it makes the plant give massive growth.
> 
> View attachment 5022691


Is it dead?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 4, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I'd avoid it. I heard it makes the plant give massive growth.
> 
> View attachment 5022691


Literally spit my monster all over the work computer screen


----------



## ricman (Nov 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Anyone ever tried stripping every leaf to slow veg growth down? I seriously need to slow these down a week or 2, and this is the only thing I can think of that will slow them a little I think?


I've tried topping... Leaf stripping and drastically lower room temps... Lower Rez temps...Power SI as a foliar also will help with stretch..But it's a bit pricey... They all will help a bit in slowing the stretch... But not drastically IMO


----------



## bk78 (Nov 4, 2021)

ricman said:


> I've tried topping... Leaf stripping and drastically lower room temps... Lower Rez temps...Power SI as a foliar also will help with stretch..But it's a bit pricey... They all will help a bit in slowing the stretch... But not drastically IMO


Not wanting fucking giant bushes again so trying not to top these anymore lol.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 4, 2021)

Ok I’m going to dim my lights, which will then drop temps drastically.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


>


I didnt know i needed this shit today


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 4, 2021)

You can top them and prune off one the two new branches when they start growing. It’s probably better to drop the temperature though.


----------



## myke (Nov 4, 2021)

I run one led strip 48w,that slows them down.


----------



## myke (Nov 4, 2021)

What Im starting to do is clone the clone,so flip, take clone ,let it grow take clone.So after 10 weeks of flower you have a smaller plant for next run.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Not wanting fucking giant bushes again so trying not to top these anymore lol.


i've got 2 strawberry cough going: one was about 2 weeks ahead of the other. i topped the shit out of her, way more than i would normally do. didn't touch the other one. 

now the untopped one stretched about 18 inches above the topped one that didnt stretch at all. my light is all cockeyed so i don't burn the tall one but still get decent light to the other side.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 4, 2021)

myke said:


> What Im starting to do is clone the clone,so flip, take clone ,let it grow take clone.So after 10 weeks of flower you have a smaller plant for next run.


That’s all I ever do. I’m not keeping mothers anymore. Just clone,clone,clone


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 4, 2021)

I got my son a cat for his birthday. I couldn’t find any failed-and-converted-to-cat threads, so I’m posting this in your journal.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 5, 2021)

Love the LED.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 5, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I got my son a cat for his birthday. I couldn’t find any failed-and-converted-to-cat threads, so I’m posting this in your journal.
> View attachment 5022831


Does he love it?


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 5, 2021)

Put on strainly. I'll grab 1 for 5. Wait! No don't. Against site rules. So sorry.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 5, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Put on strainly. I'll grab 1 for 5. Wait! No don't. Against site rules. So sorry.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Nov 5, 2021)

So I dimmed all my lights when I got home yesterday, plants are all getting 300 ppfd at the tops. Hope they don’t stretch drastically because of it

I need another week out of them in this room not growing like fucking crazy, chill the f out please.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So I dimmed all my lights when I got home yesterday, plants are all getting 300 ppfd at the tops. Hope they don’t stretch drastically because of it
> 
> I need another week out of them in this room not growing like fucking crazy, chill the f out please.
> 
> View attachment 5022965View attachment 5022966View attachment 5022967


@Sk-one i think I should switch out these drip rings for the other ones you made me 

I have a feeling I might fill the smaller ones.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Does he love it?


Very much. I thought he was going to become a vet for most of his life, but now he's leaning more towards horticulture. He has a bunch of house plants in his room that the cat is probably going to destroy. Welcome to being an adult, kid.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2021)

Putting in some work. Plants should be ready to come in here by this afternoon


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 7, 2021)

Looks nice in there BK!


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 7, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I wish I would change my username to "larf."


Me too


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Putting in some work. Plants should be ready to come in here by this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 5024209View attachment 5024210


Dude it’s like a lab, you got this shit dialed


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dude it’s like a lab, you got this shit dialed


Do you think he uses hps to get those buds and then puts up the leds up when he takes the photos? Asking for a friend, question has nothing to do with me.


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you think he uses hps to get those buds and then puts up the leds up when he takes the photos? Asking for a friend, question has nothing to do with me.


It’s the little gnome I think


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 7, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> It’s the little gnome I think


Good point. Than what's with all the led bullshit?


----------



## Greensmaster (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi bk.. 

Damh your grow looks good

Im looking for some led myself
What would you recommend for a 10x5 room? 

Sorry I am writing here but can not write privately to you


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Nov 7, 2021)

210L res??
I am beyond stoked to see how this irrigation system works. 

Wasting no time getting to the next crop.


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Good point. Than what's with all the led bullshit?


I have no idea lol…I only have tried outside. Failed mostly. I am trying to figure out a little artificial light starter setup b/c this year I had 5 little clones that went right into flower in June and looked really weird..only the 6th made it thru the shock and turned out. Recently; I believe I found out I shocked them b/c I guess the clones are under different light times then the sun so I need to slowly accumulate them to my sun times? I have no idea what the difference between hps or led is…yet…but that little gnome knows I bet

I should ask the gnome


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> 210L res??
> I am beyond stoked to see how this irrigation system works.
> 
> Wasting no time getting to the next crop.


Yup. I only have a 30 gallon holding tank before it hits the reservoir so it’ll be just 30 gallons at a time.


----------



## J232 (Nov 7, 2021)

Looks fucking sick dude, nice work, musta skipped the hash this morning.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2021)

J232 said:


> Looks fucking sick dude, nice work, musta skipped the hash this morning.


Yup, went straight from coffee to the basement lol. Got down here around 7am.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2021)

Greensmaster said:


> Hi bk..
> 
> Damh your grow looks good
> 
> ...


That all depends on your budget. I’ll send you a message


----------



## Brettman (Nov 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you think he uses hps to get those buds and then puts up the leds up when he takes the photos? Asking for a friend, question has nothing to do with me.


Been wondering this myself for a while now.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2021)

Almost ready to go. Did a leak test, I thought I’d be able to get away without gluing the drainage lines, but they are leaking. I’ll grab some ABS glue on the way home from work tomorrow I guess.

Done for the day


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yup, went straight from coffee to the basement lol. Got down here around 7am.


you guys do daylight savings time up there? 7am became 6am here. and we slept in to 9am which was really 10am. confused yet??? lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Almost ready to go. Did a leak test, I thought I’d be able to get away without gluing the drainage lines, but they are leaking. I’ll grab some ABS glue on the way home from work tomorrow I guess.
> 
> Done for the day
> 
> ...


love the hockey stick cabinet! especially the old skool wood sticks not these new carbon fiber twigs. lol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> love the hockey stick cabinet! especially the old skool wood sticks not these new carbon fiber twigs. lol


My grandfather made me and my brother each a desk in 1981


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> My grandfather made me and my brother each a desk in 1981


there is a store not too far away that makes Adirondack chairs out of old snow skis. they are pretty cool. see some old skis from back in the 80s. lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> love the hockey stick cabinet! especially the old skool wood sticks not these new carbon fiber twigs. lol


But why does the reservoir have liters, centimeters and inches but not gallons.......













Nice job


----------



## bk78 (Nov 8, 2021)

Ada was really focused on something out front this morning so I got up to see this yard kitty hiding out


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Ada was really focused on something out front this morning so I got up to see this yard kitty hiding out
> 
> View attachment 5024602View attachment 5024603


There is a ridiculous amount of rabbits in my area this year. They keep having babies near my house and my dog finds the litter. It's sad, but be less stupid, rabbits. The coyotes are going to clean up this winter.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> There is a ridiculous amount of rabbits in my area this year. They keep having babies near my house and my dog finds the litter. It's sad, but be less stupid, rabbits. The coyotes are going to clean up this winter.


Yup, many neighbours have already recorded packs of yotes hunting my area on their outdoor cameras.


----------



## ISK (Nov 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yup, many neighbours have already recorded packs of yotes hunting my area on their outdoor cameras.


The coyotes in Stanley Park are hunting people, as over 40 people including children have been attacked, yet the tree huggers & Parks Board are not willing to cull the bastards.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 8, 2021)

Nice grow room man! Wabbits? Last winter in the back yard, North end. 4th one not pictured. They spent an hour ripping around the yard chasing each other just after the first snowfall.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 8, 2021)

Ricky666999 said:


> please help me mate i see you know a lot about pga's what would you recommend? I'll use just a little bit. not wanna kill my trichomes and wanna keep my smell.


Jack Nicolas was great in the PGA


----------



## bk78 (Nov 8, 2021)

So dimming my lights and dropping the temps drastically never slowed them down for a second.

They are still drying out twice a day regardless of temps and light.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 8, 2021)

I’m going to lollipop the fuck out of them I think right now I think. Slow your roll ladies.


----------



## myke (Nov 8, 2021)

Hedge trimmers will slow them down.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 8, 2021)

myke said:


> Hedge trimmers will slow them down.



Yeah and give me 15 extra tops per plant


----------



## bk78 (Nov 9, 2021)

We have roots on all the stunnas and stankys, Rozay are slacking though 

8 days


----------



## bk78 (Nov 11, 2021)

Let’s have a moment of silence today to remember those who have died in the line of duty


----------



## bk78 (Nov 11, 2021)

Glued all the PVC in place today, did a leak test and we’re good to go. Thinned out the plants a bit and will be putting them in the room tomorrow morning.

Mixed up a reservoir of nutes so I’m ready to roll in the morning.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Glued all the PVC in place today, did a leak test and we’re good to go. Thinned out the plants a bit and will be putting them in the room tomorrow morning.
> 
> Mixed up a reservoir of nutes so I’m ready to roll in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 5026575View attachment 5026576View attachment 5026577View attachment 5026578View attachment 5026579View attachment 5026580


Looks awesome man.

What was your last yeild roughly?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 11, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Looks awesome man.
> 
> What was your last yeild roughly?


bout a pound


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> bout a pound


I’ve only been on this forum for about a month, but I saw that coming


----------



## ricman (Nov 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Let’s have a moment of silence today to remember those who have died in the line of duty
> 
> View attachment 5026387


thats the best post on RIU today....


----------



## Sk-one (Nov 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @Sk-one i think I should switch out these drip rings for the other ones you made me
> 
> I have a feeling I might fill the smaller ones.


Yeah, you're defiantly going to need to switch those out  I'm going to redesign the rings soon so the inner ring is about 2.5 in diameter. The current design is 1.75 in diameter.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 11, 2021)

Sk-one said:


> Yeah, you're defiantly going to need to switch those out  I'm going to redesign the rings soon so the inner ring is about 2.5 in diameter. The current design is 1.75 in diameter.


Are the rings flexible at all?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Ricky666999 said:


> these chinese pricks are lying about their ppfd. how about you get us a proper 4x4 map?


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## JonathanT (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I mean mason jars are great if you have smaller harvests. But dealing with 50 jars gets kinda cumbersome


Use gallon jars


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Are the rings flexible at all?


Yes they are very flexible, and you can see I took off the smaller ones in the last pics. I’ll put the bigger ones on at transplant


----------



## Wayne55 (Nov 12, 2021)

Ricky666999 said:


> these chinese pricks are lying about their ppfd. how about you get us a proper 4x4 map?


Bk's results don't lie.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Who the fuck are you?


A troll of your own


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Anyone ever tried stripping every leaf to slow veg growth down? I seriously need to slow these down a week or 2, and this is the only thing I can think of that will slow them a little I think?


Stop feeding them so much and turn down the light. Defoilation only focuses growth doesnt slow it down defoilate a few they wont be smaller at the flip unless you remove terminal nodes.

But what do i know... only a commerical farmer...


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> A troll of your own



These fucking cowards are too scared to post shit with their real accts.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Stop feeding them so much and turn down the light. Defoilation only focuses growth doesnt slow it down defoilate a few they wont be smaller in at the flip unless you remove terminal nodes.
> 
> But what do i know... only a commerical farmer...


Yeah never worked. Thanks commercial farmer


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 12, 2021)

Luaghs in 


bk78 said:


> Yeah never worked. Thanks commercial farmer


For you. Never worked for you. Love the little homegrow 2.0 you got. Always looks decent.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> These fucking cowards are too scared to post shit with their real accts.


God i wish i could tell you who you picked a fight with the other day. Like, if it's him(i asked he confirmed) you asked a top 3 grower to show you his diploma, and that's being nice to the other 2


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Defoilation


hey @bk78 this guy is on to something. he defoilates, not defoliates. foil is the secret.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

mudballs said:


> God i wish i could tell you who you picked a fight with the other day. Like, if it's him(i asked he confirmed) you asked a top 3 grower to show you his diploma, and that's being nice to the other 2


It’s great to see all these peasants who claim they have me on ignore posting and liking shit in my spot

really flattered


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 12, 2021)

Lol the red pen army cuaght me... uneducated swindler... ffs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Jack Nicolas was great in the PGA


You are a nutcase


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> You are a nutcase


You saying he wasn’t one of the greatest players in the PGA?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Glued all the PVC in place today, did a leak test and we’re good to go. Thinned out the plants a bit and will be putting them in the room tomorrow morning.
> 
> Mixed up a reservoir of nutes so I’m ready to roll in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 5026575View attachment 5026576View attachment 5026577View attachment 5026578View attachment 5026579View attachment 5026580


Is the troll symbolic??? I know how you get down, is this a warning to those that think they know, but don't, that they will get beaten into submission for coming around spittin that SUPERMAN GROWER shit??? LOL!!! I will say this though: That closet is giving me a good idea of how to put mine together!!! Nuff respect due!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You saying he wasn’t one of the greatest players in the PGA?


No,I'm saying that you are funny, the way you tell the story, Tommy...


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is the troll symbolic??? I know how you get down, is this a warning to those that think they know, but don't, that they will get beaten into submission for coming around spittin that SUPERMAN GROWER shit??? LOL!!! I will say this though: That closet is giving me a good idea of how to put mine together!!! Nuff respect due!!!


Dude you grow crispy fuck critters in a 2x2 tent that looks like a hoarder owns it.

beat it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s great to see all these peasants who claim they have me on ignore posting and liking shit in my spot
> 
> really flattered


You are motivation for me to get my shit together... I reacted wrong to you cats, you and Twentyeight,and I would like to apologize like a real man should...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dude you grow crispy fuck critters in a 2x2 tent that looks like a hoarder owns it.
> 
> beat it


Damn,you can't even take a compliment!!! You really are FUNNY!!!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Damn,you can't even take a compliment!!! You really are FUNNY!!!


I seen no compliments in what you typed. If there were I would’ve recognized and given respect and thanks.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 12, 2021)

Lay off the sauce. It’s 7am 


Frank Nitty said:


> Damn,you can't even take a compliment!!! You really are FUNNY!!!


----------



## itslegalnow (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> * THE GOOD,THE BAD,THE UGLY*
> 
> 
> Figure I’ll start a journal for this next run. I will try to be diligent for updates but I’m a pretty busy guy with work this time of year.
> ...





bk78 said:


> Here’s a better shot
> 
> View attachment 4696238


can these bags be saved after the harvest and be reused?


----------



## Kushash (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Anyone ever tried stripping every leaf to slow veg growth down? I seriously need to slow these down a week or 2, and this is the only thing I can think of that will slow them a little I think?


Lower the temp.
Low Gear Vegetative Growing: Achieve a Tactical Slowdown in (maximumyield.com)


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

itslegalnow said:


> can these bags be saved after the harvest and be reused?


Yes


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 12, 2021)

Kushash said:


> Lower the temp.
> Low Gear Vegetative Growing: Achieve a Tactical Slowdown in (maximumyield.com)


You would need to lower the intensity as well or you may see defs.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

@ISK got any cat pics


----------



## ISK (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @ISK got any cat pics


always got cat pics...and a few kittens as well


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2021)

Aye, grow journal rules apply here, dont post if you wanna get all pissy with eachother,





Do Not Post In Other People's Grow Journals Unless Asked


Please do not post in other peoples grow journals unless they are asking you to do so.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Lol the red pen army cuaght me... uneducated swindler... ffs.


you "might" be a commercial farmer but i have a 3rd degree green belt in Canna Jitsu. i'm far superior.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> You are motivation for me to get my shit together... I reacted wrong to you cats, you and Twentyeight,and I would like to apologize like a real man should...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2021)

What is this then???


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you "might" be a commercial farmer but i have a 3rd degree green belt in Canna Jitsu. i'm far superior.


Id believe it, ive repeated your grow advice. To others cuase it was good

photosynthesis plus


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Lay off the sauce. It’s 7am


That's a quote from Goodfellas... I was just giving credit where credit is due


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Lay off the sauce. It’s 7am


I don't drink anyway...Have a great day and God bless you all!!!


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Jack Nicolas was great in the PGA


I don’t like to brag, but I’ve been to the Arnold Palmer Regional Airport a number of times.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I don’t like to brag, but I’ve been to the Arnold Palmer Regional Airport a number of times.


Latrobe Pennsyltucky. The home of Rolling Rock. my buddy is from there.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)

mudballs said:


> God i wish i could tell you who you picked a fight with the other day. Like, if it's him(i asked he confirmed) you asked a top 3 grower to show you his diploma, and that's being nice to the other 2


I have to right a wrong. I was lied to by that guy. Me and BK chatted, we have it documented if it comes up but if i wasnt lied to that above post would nvr have happened.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Pennsyltucky.


I've never heard "Pennsyltucky" before. They aren't even close to touching borders. It least West Virginia was spared of ridicule for once.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Ok

now it’s time for a hash bowl, then to figure out this fertigation system 

I really didn’t want to put the trellis up this round, but I think I might have to


----------



## Skillcraft (Nov 12, 2021)

Looking good @bk78. I have been following for a while but thought I would drop a line this time around. Good job and happy growing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2021)

some cat humor.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

So my first auto feed is set for 1000ml (1L)

going to try this every 4 hours during lights on and see if I’m getting the proper run off needed. If not I’ll drop it to every 3 hours, and so on until I reach my goal.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> View attachment 5027238


Loved the "Far side"


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Nov 12, 2021)

Looks clean and well thought out Bk. Thanks for the show!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Looks clean and well thought out Bk. Thanks for the show!


Still need to vacuum again after transplanting 

Thanks for sticking around dude!


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So my first auto - feed is set for 1000ml (1L)


For some reason my brain read it like this and I almost stopped following this thread. 

@bk78 this thread got that bad? you had to call for kitties?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> For some reason my brain read it like this and I almost stopped following this thread.
> 
> @bk78 this thread got that bad? you had to call for kitties?


It blew up before I even finished my second coffee


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 12, 2021)

Is there stuff missing? Sunni had to clean house again? All these “commercial” growers sure have a lot of spare time to drop in your thread and comment.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Is there stuff missing? Sunni had to clean house again? All these “commercial” growers sure have a lot of spare time to drop in your thread and comment.


Like water off a ducks back. Got everything done what needed to be done, auto droppers are working as they should. Now just to dial everything in on that front.

Probably flip to flower by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 12, 2021)

Love your puss, has the same "watcha playin at, eh?!?!"-look on his face as our oldest one when things arent to his liking anymore. Whats his name? Or hes a her?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Love your puss, has the same "watcha playin at, eh?!?!"-look on his face as our oldest one when things arent to his liking anymore. Whats his name? Or hes a her?


That one I posted above is my newest terror Ada, she just hit 5 months old. Then there’s my grumpy old man Sabre here


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Probably flip to flower by the end of the weekend.


that's what i was gonna ask. how long do they stay in the strip club before you flip? you just kinda go by height?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that's what i was gonna ask. how long do they stay in the strip club before you flip? you just kinda go by height?


Well I was trying to grow normal sized plants this run, but got lazy setting everything back up again. So flower the second they recover from transplant and hope for the best, or worse idk.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That one I posted above is my newest terror Ada, she just hit 5 months old. Then there’s my grumpy old man Sabre here
> 
> View attachment 5027366


Both very beautiful! Sabre gives off king-boss vibes! 
This is Serafin and Baltazar, finally agreeing about something for the very first time (they make squabling/fighting into a lifestyle). 

This is from this spring, Balti is way bigger by now and can almost take out his big brother. Anyways, back to buds and growing.


----------



## myke (Nov 13, 2021)

Isn’t clear feeding hose gonna cause problems??I always ran black hose.


----------



## oill (Nov 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I ordered 6 of the 1/2 pound grove bags, which I received in the mail on Monday, then another package was in my mailbox yesterday for the exact same order. So I got a dozen 1/2 pound grove bags for the price of 6
> 
> View attachment 5018127


Interested to know if these are worth it


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2021)

myke said:


> Isn’t clear feeding hose gonna cause problems??I always ran black hose.


What “problems”?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2021)

oill said:


> Interested to know if these are worth it


They are still working as they should. Everyone always says are they worth it, they are $2 for a half pound bag.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2021)

Day 1 flower starts today

Looks to be about 3.125 pounds per plant already


----------



## myke (Nov 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What “problems”?


Talking about light penetration,their shaded most of the way inside the tube I see.Maybe its not a problem?
You always see black feeder hose in recirculating systems.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2021)

myke said:


> Talking about light penetration,their shaded most of the way inside the tube I see.Maybe its not a problem?
> You always see black feeder hose in recirculating systems.


I definitely wouldn’t use this for recirc, I imagine some algae might grow in there, I’ll run some h2o2 if and when that occurs.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2021)

Made a little hash ball from my trim bin pollen today.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)

me and the kid on the other side of Lasalle pass, Colorado yesterday.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> me and the kid on the other side of Lasalle pass, Colorado yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5028479


15-20 cm of snow predicted for today and tomorrow here


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 15-20 cm of snow predicted for today and tomorrow here


better you than me buddy! it's been gorgeous here for the last 2 weeks. almost 60F during the day. we had just one dusting of snow so far.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)

found an old abandoned mine too. pretty cool.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Day 2 into flower

Now that they’ve gotten over the transplant shock and are settled in I’ve turned up the lights a little bit. Plants are getting 800-850 ppfd now.

EC is at 2 even, ph 5.9ish getting fed 1000ml every 2 hours. Still fiddling with feed amounts and times.


----------



## farangar (Nov 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Day 2 into flower
> 
> Now that they’ve gotten over the transplant shock and are settled in I’ve turned up the lights a little bit. Plants are getting 800-850 ppfd now.
> 
> ...


They look like shit.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

farangar said:


> They look like shit.


Speak up uncle fester


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Ada seeing snow for the first time

She looks like shit (before fester comes to say it)


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Should I start blasting them with the UV pucks right off the hop here?


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 14, 2021)

Shes a darling. Ada means fairy (as in tinkerbell) in Spanish. 

Plants look great, i wouldnt wait on the uv but dose it for a few hours at midday, at least to start with.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Shes a darling. Ada means fairy (as in tinkerbell) in Spanish.
> 
> .


The name Ada is of German origin and means “*noble, nobility*.”


I searched about 800 girl cat names, before I chose hers lol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Plants look great, i wouldnt wait on the uv but dose it for a few hours at midday, at least to start with.



It’s gotta be all day UV or nothing. They are on the same power bar/timer as my lights.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 14, 2021)

You have less than half filled the room, the plants are stretched and they have no support, going to keep a close eye on this grow should be fun.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> You have less than half filled the room, the plants are stretched and they have no support, going to keep a close eye on this grow should be fun.


Id be more concerned with the room full of larf you got going homie!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

These fucking noobs coming out of the woodwork is what keeps the shit show alive


I appreciate you schmucks more than you think


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Id be more concerned with the room full of larf you got going homie!


Lights are designed to penetrate the canopy 18", I don't need to grow a plant 4ft high and remove lower canopy, 3 weeks in flower and my canopy's less than 30" high, don't you think your plants are going to grow another 12-18", you could even run out of space.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Lights are designed to penetrate the canopy 18", I don't need to grow a plant 4ft high and remove lower canopy, 3 weeks in flower and my canopy's less than 30" high, don't you think your plants are going to grow another 12-18", you could even run out of space.


Teach me master


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> These fucking noobs coming out of the woodwork is what keeps the shit show alive
> 
> 
> I appreciate you schmucks more than you think


Someones got to teach you how to grow.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Lights are designed to penetrate the canopy 18", I don't need to grow a plant 4ft high and remove lower canopy, 3 weeks in flower and my canopy's less than 30" high, don't you think your plants are going to grow another 12-18", you could even run out of space.


If I wanted anything from you I’d rattle my zipper, then you come and service me. Got it?


now fucking beat it noob I got this


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> If I wanted anything from you I’d rattle my zipper, then you come and service me. Got it?
> 
> 
> now fucking beat it noob I got this


Well stop jumping on every post I make with a emoji (haha)


----------



## Spindle818 (Nov 14, 2021)

Looks great Bk. What watering system is that?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Well stop jumping on every post I make with a emoji (haha)


Wait you’re triggered over a little face on the internet?

grow the fuck up, you fucking loser schmuck, it’s a fictional little fucking character hahaha


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Another fucking millennial triggered my a little laughing face


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Spindle818 said:


> Looks great Bk. What watering system is that?



. The system is from @Sk-one at grow tek USA


----------



## FarRedd (Nov 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Made a little hash ball from my trim bin pollen today.
> 
> View attachment 5028187View attachment 5028188


Never seen such a beautiful smooth pair of hands in all my life


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

FarRedd said:


> Never seen such a beautiful smooth pair of hands in all my life








BK’s shit show


Day 1 flower starts today Looks to be about 3.125 pounds per plant already :lol:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> If I wanted anything from you I’d rattle my zipper, then you come and service me. Got it?
> 
> 
> now fucking beat it noob I got this


Good luck, this grow is fucked already, you just don't know it, will be back in 3 weeks to rub your face in it.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Good luck, this grow is fucked already, you just don't know it, will be back in 3 weeks to rub your face in it.


See you then sweet cheeks


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s gotta be all day UV or nothing. They are on the same power bar/timer as my lights.


Just get another timer, im sure you have a spare. You could even keep it in thw power bar, but add another timer between power bar and driver. Starting with all day, i doubt its the best idea, especially if theres a decent amount of output.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The name Ada is of German origin and means “*noble, nobility*.”
> 
> 
> I searched about 800 girl cat names, before I chose hers lol


Nice! Already named our next one; Endeavour, from inspector Morse. My dad is old and is into his brittish cop shows. Episode finished and both me and wifey went for it straight away: lets name.our next one Endeavour.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Nice! Already named our next one; Endeavour, from inspector Morse. My dad is old and is into his brittish cop shows. Episode finished and both me and wifey went for it straight away: lets name.our next one Endeavour.


I’ve always just kind of winged it until they are with me in person lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 14, 2021)

You sure do have a magnet for some really fucking stupid people bro lmfao. 

everything looking good as usual


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 14, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> You sure do have a magnet for some really fucking stupid people bro lmfao


I've settled down a bit dude. I even led. Why all the shit talking?


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> I've settled down a bit dude. I even led. Why all the shit talking?


LMFAO. You think I’m talking about you!!!

no. I wasn’t


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> I've settled down a bit dude. I even led. Why all the shit talking?


I don't know if I like these LED's yet. 


Seriously, hanging led shop lights kinda suck......harsh light. Florescent is harder to come by lately. What do you have?


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 15, 2021)

How far does the waste pump go and do you think it could go up 4 feet?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> How far does the waste pump go and do you think it could go up 4 feet?


 It’s probably a 30 foot run, then up about 3.5 feet into my washing machine water dump.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s probably a 30 foot run, then up about 3.5 feet into my washing machine water dump.


Thank you. That would make my life a little easier. I read the first 40 pages or so, then random pages in-between, can't read the whole thread. What I read I loved, not a huge fan of giving up a foot? of space for the legs on the pots, but I understand the need and trade-off. Those new pumps are really having me thinking about making a switch to coco.


----------



## ISK (Nov 15, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Shes a darling. Ada means fairy (as in tinkerbell) in Spanish.


*Ada is a darling*, but not sure about your translation, maybe it's a regional thing..... de que pais es tu español?

fairy = hada
fairytale = cuento de hadas
tinkerbell = campanita

PS: to those non-Spanish speaking folks....the "h" in hada is not pronounced, so the word hada would sound like ada.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Thank you. That would make my life a little easier. I read the first 40 pages or so, then random pages in-between, can't read the whole thread. What I read I loved, not a huge fan of giving up a foot? of space for the legs on the pots, but I understand the need and trade-off. Those new pumps are really having me thinking about making a switch to coco.



You could most definitely hook this pump up to multiple flood tables very easily as well. It can handle a lot of water coming into it.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 15, 2021)

ISK said:


> *Ada is a darling*, but not sure about your translation, maybe it's a regional thing..... de que pais es tu español?
> 
> fairy = hada
> fairytale = cuento de hadas
> ...


Youre absolutely right, im a Swede in Barcelona and confused spelling with our mayor, Ada Colau. 
Should have capitalised Tinkerbell to get the Peter Pan reference right. Fairy is also a slur for gay, i wanted to make sure nobody gets me wrong. Are you also in Spain?


----------



## ISK (Nov 15, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Youre absolutely right, im a Swede in Barcelona and confused spelling with our mayor, Ada Colau.
> Should have capitalised Tinkerbell to get the Peter Pan reference right. Fairy is also a slur for gay, i wanted to make sure nobody gets me wrong. Are you also in Spain?


The official language of Barcelona (and the Catalonia region) is Catalan, not Spanish.

Catalan is a separate language and is not a dialect of Spanish (AKA Castellano). 

I believe you are mixing up the two languages, and/or combining them. 

I lived in Gijon Asturias (northern Spain) for about a year.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 15, 2021)

Not really, i mixed up a name and a word, not 2 languages. Lived here for 18 years so i know enough to know i dont really speak, and less so write, in Catalan. Asturias supposed to be real pretty, id love to go one day. Anyways, back to grow


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> im a Swede


from Skane or more northern ? i did a lot of work in Ahus/Kristianstad and Lund/Malmo.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2021)

Run is definitely fucked. I think imma just start over here


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 15, 2021)

You guessed right, im a Skåne påg! Lund infact. But were getting to the point where i would have to ask @bk78 for a go cause it seems like all i do is clogging up his grow journal with cat talk, spanish and now southern sweden


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> cat talk, spanish and now southern sweden


We good here padre


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> You guessed right, im a Skåne påg! Lund infact. But were getting to the point where i would have to ask @bk78 for a go cause it seems like all i do is clogging up his grow journal with cat talk, spanish and now southern sweden


this is either the shit show or the strip club where shit talking and cat pics are not only allowed, but encouraged!!!


----------



## J232 (Nov 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Run is definitely fucked. I think imma just start over here


Just enjoying no net though, checking out all the corners


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Run is definitely fucked. I think imma just start over here


At least it’s only two plants


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> You guessed right, im a Skåne påg! Lund infact. But were getting to the point where i would have to ask @bk78 for a go cause it seems like all i do is clogging up his grow journal with cat talk, spanish and now southern sweden


my company did a bunch of work with TetraPak. i loved going there: super friendly people, usually good weather.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 15, 2021)

Ok 
Based on title 

Are we there yet?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2021)

Bout a pound?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Bout a pound?


have you started flushing yet??


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Bout a pound?


Like that other guy said “2 or 3 pounds”

Just start giving ranges, then you can’t be wrong. 2, 3 what’s the difference really?


----------



## myke (Nov 15, 2021)

Make some individual cages to hold those girls up,this way you can still walk between.


----------



## myke (Nov 15, 2021)

Your pots have holes to put vertical plastic pipe in,make a small net to attch then you can wire to that.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2021)

myke said:


> Your pots have holes to put vertical plastic pipe in,make a small net to attch then you can wire to that.


I got this bro, thx


----------



## bk78 (Nov 15, 2021)

FarRedd said:


> Relax mmmkkkaaayyy. Don’t get your pretty little hands upset. Perhaps smoke some of your stash. Might mellow you out a bit


You’ve literally added not a single thing to this forum in your whole 8 posts you’ve made. You’re a fucking disgrace to all crusty cum socks out there bro. Get new material, but first keep your diarrhea out of my journal.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 16, 2021)

I gotta ask same question than somebody did earlier, is there some reason why u let them grow that tall? No offence just wondering.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> I gotta ask same question than somebody did earlier, is there some reason why u let them grow that tall? No offence just wondering.



Well you see a few years ago on a cold winters day, the snow was blowing hard that day I can vaguely remember, coming down like crazy I could barely see in front of me while driving down the freeway.

The snowplows couldn’t even keep up it was coming down so hard. There were cars piled up everywhere from accidents, tow trucks everywhere trying to get all these previous accidents cleared up with only more to come. I asked your mom what kind of plants she liked, little baby 2 ounce 18”, or big ol 7 foot donkey dicks. Well you know how the story goes from here.

Thanks for stopping by, son.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well you see a few years ago on a cold winters day, the snow was blowing hard that day I can vaguely remember, coming down like crazy I could barely see in front of me while driving down the freeway.
> 
> The snowplows couldn’t even keep up it was coming down so hard. There were cars piled up everywhere from accidents, tow trucks everywhere trying to get all these previous accidents cleared up with only more to come. I asked your mom what kind of plants she liked, little baby 2 ounce 18”, or big ol 7 foot donkey dicks. Well you know how the story goes from here.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by, son.


I see


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

Ok so back to shit show since all the trolls and dumb questions are out of the way I hope


So yesterday I did 3x2000ml feeds so every 4 hours during lights on, today I’m going to try out 6x1000ml feeds, so that’ll be fed every 2 hours during lights on. 

just toying around because I still don’t have a clue about this crop steering/multiple feeds a day.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

So after chatting with @MidnightSun72 a bit and looking at the floraflex charts ive switched it to 500ml feeds every hour during lights on.

I had to hit him up because I see he’s taking the same path as I am and all these charts and graphs just gave me a headache more than anything.

Thank you for the help sir, greatly appreciated


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

Will my plants hermie if I take pics with my flash on when they are sleeping?


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Will my plants hermie if I take pics with my flash on when they are sleeping?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be called the strip club if they didn't mind a little flashing.


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2021)

sorry that fangar guy who claims victim thinks hes smart with multi accounts


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> sorry that fangar guy who claims victim thinks hes smart with multi accounts


Holy fuck these guys are relentless lately. On a positive note they keep the shit show bumped to the top


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Holy fuck these guys are relentless lately. On a positive note they keep the shit show bumped to the top


october has been really bad for it


----------



## Leeski (Nov 16, 2021)

Fucking me who let all the trolls out seems to be the better you grow the more the trolls flow I wanna a troll of my own bk stop hogging all the trolls


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Fucking me who let all the trolls out seems to be the better you grow the more the trolls flow I wanna a troll of my own bk stop hogging all the trolls


Some guys are chick magnets, some are troll magnets. Unfortunately I got the latter


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> october has been really bad for it


I think you missed one of his socks @FarRedd


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 16, 2021)

BK, please stop saying "crusty cum sock" you're triggering me!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> BK, please stop saying "crusty cum sock" you're triggering me!


I apologize, nothing but love for you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Some guys are chick magnets, some are troll magnets. Unfortunately I got the latter


a troll that's a chick sounds like what you need.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> a troll that's a chick sounds like what you need.


I tried with plutonium, but she shot me down.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

MEOW!!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2021)

I really need to start making these into like those inspirational quote photos


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So after chatting with @MidnightSun72 a bit and looking at the floraflex charts ive switched it to 500ml feeds every hour during lights on.
> 
> I had to hit him up because I see he’s taking the same path as I am and all these charts and graphs just gave me a headache more than anything.
> 
> ...


How much run run off do you think there is? Are you measuring?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 5029783
> 
> I really need to start making these into like those inspirational quote photos


like this?


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2021)

yes now hes going my back log of posts, and quoting them with insinuating my death 


gunna be a fun tuesday


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

1212ham said:


> How much run run off do you think there is? Are you measuring?


Nope not measuring. All my run off goes directly to the pump. I’m just concerned if I am getting run off.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> yes now hes going my back log of posts, and quoting them with insinuating my death
> 
> 
> gunna be a fun tuesday


What the fuck is wrong with people.


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people.




A lot


----------



## ISK (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people.


Maybe they just need a kitten to love.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 5029803
> 
> A lot


Wow. That’s too fucking far right there.


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Wow. That’s too fucking far right there.


i get that alot someone has threaten my child alot
also raping me threats,etc


----------



## Xsan (Nov 16, 2021)

gotta love keyboard warriors. Keep up the good work @bk78 and @sunni


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people.


Its your milkshake bro....


----------



## ISK (Nov 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> i get that alot someone has threaten my child alot
> also raping me threats,etc


that's a shame Sunni....you most certainly don't deserve that kind of BS

thanks for hanging in there for all these years....being an Ontario gal has made you strong


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my company did a bunch of work with TetraPak. i loved going there: super friendly people, usually good weather.


Lemme guess, you went as summer time? Im there visiting now and ive only seen clouds since friday, not a single ray of sun. Things like this make me feel very happy with having a return ticket to spain.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Lemme guess, you went as summer time? Im there visiting now and ive only seen clouds since friday, not a single ray of sun. Things like this make me feel very happy with having a return ticket to spain.


Well it’s -10 and we got 2+ feet of snow over night here


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well it’s -10 and we got 2+ feet of snow over night here


I dont mind cold and dont mind snow, snow generally clears the air and lets the sun thru for some beautiful weather. What i hate are these eternal grey clouds which never ever go away. But 2 feet is probably too much for even me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Lemme guess, you went as summer time? Im there visiting now and ive only seen clouds since friday, not a single ray of sun. Things like this make me feel very happy with having a return ticket to spain.


i was there pretty much every season. especially in Ahus. i was even there for Midsommer once. that was fun. 


once i found Christianshavn in Copenhagen and the weed and hash, i was always happy to be there. lol.


----------



## Xsan (Nov 16, 2021)

-10 is my limit of not complaining. Once we start hitting the negative double digits I start thinking the equator sounds nice


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> I dont mind cold and dont mind snow, snow generally clears the air and lets the sun thru for some beautiful weather. What i hate are these eternal grey clouds which never ever go away. But 2 feet is probably too much for even me.


First day of snow, we got just smashed. Way more to come yet.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

Xsan said:


> -10 is my limit of not complaining. Once we start hitting the negative double digits I start thinking the equator sounds nice


Man we hit a deep freeze around mid January every year. -40 for a few weeks straight.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Man we hit a deep freeze around mid January every year. -40 for a few weeks straight.


yikes!!! that is cold, no doubt. then about mid March your testicles finally come back out of your body or what??


----------



## ISK (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> First day of snow, we got just smashed. Way more to come yet.


We got a stupid amount of rain here in BC causing mudslides and mass flooding....Merritt had to be evacuated 

The Coquihalla and the Trans Canada were shut down, and the military had to helicopter out people who got trapped in between mudslides....also a huge barge washed up near English Bay (Sunset Beach).

So odds are the rain clouds will travel over the mountains onto the prairies as snow


----------



## bk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

ISK said:


> We got a stupid amount of rain here in BC causing mudslides and mass flooding....Merritt had to be evacuated
> 
> The Coquihalla and the Trans Canada were shut down, and the military had to helicopter out people who got trapped in between mudslides....also a huge barge washed up near English Bay (Sunset Beach).
> 
> So odds are the rain clouds will travel over the mountains onto the prairies as snow


I seen that. All of Hope is stuck, roads closed in every direction.

Praying for you guys.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

ISK said:


> We got a stupid amount of rain here in BC causing mudslides and mass flooding....Merritt had to be evacuated
> 
> The Coquihalla and the Trans Canada were shut down, and the military had to helicopter out people who got trapped in between mudslides....also a huge barge washed up near English Bay (Sunset Beach).
> 
> So odds are the rain clouds will travel over the mountains onto the prairies as snow


i saw something the other day about Seattle. that it has gotten rain pretty much every day since mid September or something like that?? crazy.


----------



## ISK (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i saw something the other day about Seattle. that it has gotten rain pretty much every day since mid September or something like that?? crazy.


yup...they are pretty much in the same boat as us


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

this too:
According to the NWS, _Seattle_ got 86% of its average _September rainfall_ in just two days.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i saw something the other day about Seattle. that it has gotten rain pretty much every day since mid September or something like that?? crazy.


Sounds like Glasgow and the scottish west coast. I kid you not, it will rain every day there. Not all day, and sometimes its just like some misty drops with the sun out, but yeah, everyday. Dem nutters care though, allways up for going out and get mental. Love the place


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I tried with plutonium, but she shot me down.


Trimmed the bush but left it all on the floor....


----------



## Xsan (Nov 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Man we hit a deep freeze around mid January every year. -40 for a few weeks straight.



Growing up we never really saw temps that cold, the last few years we have crossed over the -20 mark for a few days. I dont envy you folks up north. -40 and machinery doesnt even want to work


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Sounds like Glasgow and the scottish west coast


i did some work over there too and got to play golf 3 times in Scotland. didn't get rained on once. when i told the maintenance guys at the plant, they were like holy fuck, that's never happened in their entire lifetime. lol. that's a place i want to take my family to and do like a 2 week campervan trek through the whole country, especially the Highlands.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i did some work over there too and got to play golf 3 times in Scotland. didn't get rained on once. when i told the maintenance guys at the plant, they were like holy fuck, that's never happened in their entire lifetime. lol. that's a place i want to take my family to and do like a 2 week campervan trek through the whole country, especially the Highlands.


Dont get me wrong, theres plenty of no rain, just that every day theres at least some rain on the west coast. East coast a bit different. Its an absolutely lovely place, isle of sky and glencoe is stunning, hope you get to go. 

Also, its like the country with the best branding in the world, theres no other place you can come from which is more popular internationally. Sweden, were generally very well received (fools and idiots, iM a bit of a Swedophobe), but not like the scots, everybody loves them to pieces, even if theyre drunk and daft.

Where are you from?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Where are you from?


I'm in Colorado now.

When I used to do all that travel, I was in South Carolina. And single. LOL. Fun times. 
I still have some Swedish guys that I worked with that I keep in touch with. 

I'm half Scottish by the way. the good half of course.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

@ISK damn, you weren't kidding. wow.








British Columbia storm: Highway snaps in half, Vancouver cut off as province grapples with floods


British Columbia is grappling with the aftermath of intense rainfall, which has washed away parts of major highways and isolated Vancouver from other parts of the province.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## ISK (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @ISK damn, you weren't kidding. wow.


Yeah, it's really bad, basically all the major routes to/from the lower mainland (greater Vancouver) are isolated

The USA is helping by relaxing COVID border rules for those isolated to allow them to transit via US highways


----------



## bk78 (Nov 17, 2021)

So my original plan to swizzle fizzle one stunna of every leaf with a stem at day 21 and just lollipop and prune the suckers on the other is still on


----------



## bk78 (Nov 17, 2021)

5 days since the flip for this completely fucked grow.

Will be getting some stakes in place this weekend where needed.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 17, 2021)

Seen these white worms on top of my coco. What kind of bug is this please?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people.


This world is virtual.

Most of the shit you read on here (the internet) wouldn’t be said to ones face. And if it were? There would be more consequences than being replied to be text 

A place for the weak to thrive :/


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 18, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Sounds like Glasgow and the scottish west coast. I kid you not, it will rain every day there. Not all day, and sometimes its just like some misty drops with the sun out, but yeah, everyday. Dem nutters care though, allways up for going out and get mental. Love the place


When u said u ain’t seen the sun for 3 days I laughed.

Longest I can mind was 10+ days without sun.

That’s why the Scottish culture has turned towards drugs. Escapism from the depressing place it ‘can’ and often is lol


----------



## Brettman (Nov 18, 2021)

Holy, your up early mang!


----------



## ISK (Nov 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Seen these white worms on top of my coco. What kind of bug is this please?


They look some ugly...can you pull one out and get a "zoomed in" pic of the bastard 

My first guess was springtails, but I'm not overly confident about that.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

ISK said:


> They look some ugly...can you pull one out and get a "zoomed in" pic of the bastard
> 
> My first guess was springtails, but I'm not overly confident about that.


They look like trouser snakes


----------



## ISK (Nov 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> They look like trouser snakes


LOL


----------



## Brettman (Nov 18, 2021)

Aren’t they’re supposed to be brown and slimy looking?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Aren’t they’re supposed to be brown and slimy looking?


Only after hard use


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

@ISK too soon?


----------



## ISK (Nov 18, 2021)

I think a hovercraft is all we need for now


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 18, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 5029803
> 
> A lot


Could be the way he is.
The first comment from bk78 to me was 
was a reply about my plant "What’s this spindly little mutant" and followed by snarky comments on my diary so I jump on his and asked him to stop! and he wonders why he gets these comments lol

he loves it, 

He got my back up and he thinks he's some amazing grower, just want to knock him down a peg or two.
bk78 drop the *Nitrogen *down, dark green leaves, purple stems and the fan leaves are clawing like a bitch, do you know what you are doing?


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 18, 2021)

Im dealing with worms too. Gross!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Could be the way he is.
> The first comment from bk78 to me was
> was a reply about my plant "What’s this spindly little mutant" and followed by snarky comments on my diary so I jump on his and asked him to stop! and he wonders why he gets these comments lol
> 
> ...


Please update your victim card before proceeding


----------



## Severed Tongue (Nov 18, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Could be the way he is.
> The first comment from bk78 to me was
> was a reply about my plant "What’s this spindly little mutant" and followed by snarky comments on my diary so I jump on his and asked him to stop! and he wonders why he gets these comments lol
> 
> ...


 I've not once seen @bk78 ever claim to be "some amazing grower" in the time I've been around. What I do like about him is he's a straight shooter, and has spent the time and money to design one of the best, consistent and controlled indoor grows I've ever seen.

The real problem is snowflakes getting offended over digital emoji's or smart ass shenanigans.....

Lighten up Francis.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 18, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Could be the way he is.
> The first comment from bk78 to me was
> was a reply about my plant "What’s this spindly little mutant" and followed by snarky comments on my diary so I jump on his and asked him to stop! and he wonders why he gets these comments lol
> 
> ...


I just looked at your grow journal, and you tried to clone a leaf. That's hilarious.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2021)

LIGHTEN UP FRANCIS !


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 18, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I just looked at your grow journal, and you tried to clone a leaf. That's hilarious.


That was mean to be an ice breaker, look again


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 18, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> That was mean to be an ice breaker, look again


Touche.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Could be the way he is.
> The first comment from bk78 to me was
> was a reply about my plant "What’s this spindly little mutant" and followed by snarky comments on my diary so I jump on his and asked him to stop! and he wonders why he gets these comments lol
> 
> ...


Can you circle all these issues I have in a picture please? I can’t see them?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> .
> bk78 drop the *Nitrogen *down, dark green leaves, purple stems and the fan leaves are clawing like a bitch, do you know what you are doing?



Can you circle all my flaws please sir. I need to learn from a pro here.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Can you circle all my flaws please sir. I need to learn from a pro here.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> View attachment 5031230


I’d say I’m doing pretty damn good if a master like you could only circle 6 leaves out of thousands. Can we address your super cupped leaves and serrated edges now?


----------



## J232 (Nov 18, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> View attachment 5031230


Another day and other cry baby, this one sports an amazing 2x3 closet 

You and padwan should hook up, you can suck on his tit and talk about how mean bk is.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 18, 2021)

LMAO thats funny especially coming from the guy always sucking bk's nuts on every post.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’d say I’m doing pretty damn good if a master like you could only circle 6 leaves out of thousands. Can we address your super cupped leaves and serrated edges now?


I am growing under HPS, using a large fan, aimed between the hood and the canopy to move the heat away from the canopy and keep the temps in check, results are* "mild wind burn" *not much i can do about this, causes mild stress to the plants.


----------



## J232 (Nov 18, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> LMAO thats funny especially coming from the guy always sucking bk's nuts on every post.


Oh look, another one. Nobody gives a shit about what you have to say.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 18, 2021)

J232 said:


> Oh look, another one. Nobody gives a shit about what you have to say.


so witty.... Did you check in with BK first on that comeback?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> I am growing under HPS, using a large fan, aimed between the hood and the canopy to move the heat away from the canopy and keep the temps in check, results are* "mild wind burn" *not much i can do about this, causes mild stress to the plants.


Yeah that’s not wind burn noob. The burnt tips should be showing in a few day from being over fed


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah that’s not wind burn noob. The burnt tips should be showing in a few day from being over fed
> 
> View attachment 5031263


When you over feed a plant, it effects the lower canopy first, you could of said, heat stress, light stress or many other things but you really have no idea


----------



## Nizza (Nov 18, 2021)

Ever seen these gadgets to help dial in moisture/ soil salinity? I bought one but I've been so off on my grow op lately just slacking but wondering if you've seen this or thought about adding it to your tools. I plan to use it more when my manifold system is balanced better and blah blah blah

I don't know if this is a reliable site but it is a bluelab pulse. It measured moisture content and soil/medium PPM








Cold Winter Sale - Bluelab Pulse Multimedia EC/MC Meter


Optimise your root zone No more pour-throughs, slurries or extractions The Bluelab Pulse Meter will enable you to accurately measure EC, moisture and temperature with a single click. When you optimise your root zone, you’ll be able to unlock your plants’ full potential. All plants need the right...




growgreenmi.com





The only thing I don't understand with it is there is no calibrations or cleaners that I can see recommended
I wasn't getting enough runoff one grow and sure enough one of the plants that wasn't drinking had a very high PPM cause it was fed like the rest and was a light feeder. Since little runoff the ppm was super high


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Nizza said:


> Ever seen these gadgets to help dial in moisture/ soil salinity? I bought one but I've been so off on my grow op lately just slacking but wondering if you've seen this or thought about adding it to your tools. I plan to use it more when my manifold system is balanced better and blah blah blah
> 
> I don't know if this is a reliable site but it is a bluelab pulse. It measured moisture content and soil/medium PPM
> 
> ...


I think it would be a handy gadget to own.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

My nitrogen toxic, salt force fed plants are just so photogenic I figured I’d post up some more pics


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

i've got a worm situation going on too. hope it wasn't from that Canadian bacon I ate a few days ago!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've got a worm situation going on too. hope it wasn't from that Canadian bacon I ate a few days ago!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5031365


Padwuns top dressing for week 4 flower?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've got a worm situation going on too. hope it wasn't from that Canadian bacon I ate a few days ago!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5031365


If it’s Canadian the maple taste will be instantly noticeable


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Figured id check the ppfd numbers since the plants are in stretch mode….. Pretty solid 800 ppfd across the board at 20”


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

i wanna get some of this for this holiday season. i'm a big fan of rye.





__





Crown Royal Northern Harvest Rye Whisky | Crown Royal


Try Crown Royal Northern Harvest Rye whisky for the distinctiveness of northern harvest rye & smoothness of Crown Royal.




www.crownroyal.com


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i wanna get some of this for this holiday season. i'm a big fan of rye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea. I may order a bottle for delivery right now


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 18, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Im dealing with worms too. Gross!
> View attachment 5031216


I checked the pot, and it’s worse than I thought. Do you think I should put a few small birds or one large bird in my tent?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 19, 2021)

So with the weather outside gone to complete shit, it’s time to start adding heat at nights in my room

I have a oil heater hooked up to a inkbird controller to add the heat during lights out. Lights on temps are pretty low too but I refuse to run a heater during lights on.

The last week of data gathered from the pulse.


----------



## ISK (Nov 19, 2021)

Alberta winters can be so damn cold for cats and humans.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 19, 2021)

ISK said:


> Alberta winters can be so damn cold for cats and humans.
> 
> View attachment 5031655


Ada just loves it out there. -10 this morning and she’s just rippin around


----------



## Rsawr (Nov 19, 2021)

She's such a darling, tiny lil snow leopard


----------



## bk78 (Nov 19, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> She's such a darling, tiny lil snow leopard


She’s definitely got me wrapped around her little paw already.


----------



## Catskillze (Nov 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s the new pulse pro. The ppfd has been tested and is +/- 5% against the apogee, but the spectrometer has yet to be tested from a third from what I’ve seen yet. All I really wanted was the par meter out of the purchase and I’m content on that for now.


Did you get any more info on the spectrum or try it with a different meter?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2021)

Caturrrrday


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2021)

7 days into flower 

Going to do some pruning of the lower branches and get some stakes into the pots


----------



## Catskillze (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey bro. Sorry to hijack your journal (killer grow btw). Was wondering if you followed up with rocketsoul thinking your spectrum was near 2700k. The reason I ask is I’m in the middle of a 20 or so strip pure 2700k build and am wondering if it’s worth it to add some uvb before the setup and switch. Any advice is appreciated. Searching 2700k brought me to your journal. Thanks again !


----------



## Autodoctor (Nov 20, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Good luck, this grow is fucked already, you just don't know it, will be back in 3 weeks to rub your face in it.


I am betting you won’t


----------



## Autodoctor (Nov 20, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Just get another timer, im sure you have a spare. You could even keep it in thw power bar, but add another timer between power bar and driver. Starting with all day, i doubt its the best idea, especially if theres a decent amount of output.


 can I get the explanation on the addition of extra uv


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2021)

Catskillze said:


> Hey bro. Sorry to hijack your journal (killer grow btw). Was wondering if you followed up with rocketsoul thinking your spectrum was near 2700k. The reason I ask is I’m in the middle of a 20 or so strip pure 2700k build and am wondering if it’s worth it to add some uvb before the setup and switch. Any advice is appreciated. Searching 2700k brought me to your journal. Thanks again !


I have not. Not really concerned with my spectrum, I’m just a little closet grower so in the big scheme of things 2700-3500k will work for 99% of our applications


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 21, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> can I get the explanation on the addition of extra uv
> [/QUO





Autodoctor said:


> can I get the explanation on the addition of extra uv


Not sure what you mean here. Ny advice is to add in uv little by little, starting at midday, rather than allday. This is why i mentioned dimmers. 


As for catskillz above: 3000k + 660 reds can give you a color temps of 2700k 
But it doesnt mean its the same spectrum as 2700k white. You need to look at the spectrums themselves instead of the sticker number. I wouldnt add uvb in your case. If you want to add anything start with some blue and uva on a separate channel. Uvb without any uva tends to burn your crop to crisp. 

Will probably be a bit absent from the forum i next bit.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Caturrrrday
> 
> View attachment 5032267


Nice bit of wheather.


----------



## ISK (Nov 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Caturrrrday


----------



## ricman (Nov 21, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 7 days into flower
> 
> Going to do some pruning of the lower branches and get some stakes into the pots


very impressive...those fan leaves are huge!!! Cant wait to watch this grow!!!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Nov 22, 2021)

ISK said:


> View attachment 5032724


This shit made my day! Big fan leaves and fat cats make me smile


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 22, 2021)

Everything looks spot on once again, just caught up on your thread. Couldnt see where they were fucked, l looked at leaves too, pffft! Nothing wrong there but you know that. Someone mentioning uv, ld use early during veg, they build resistance up then stop using till late bud, and use again. Guy with 2700k build if add 4000k will give more blue and still have full spec. Lights. Your thread always makes my day, weather shitty here too.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 22, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> This shit made my day! Big fan leaves and fat cats make me smile


In about 5 weeks this is going to be THE thread of fat donkey dicks and cute pussys.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 22, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Everything looks spot on once again, just caught up on your thread. Couldnt see where they were fucked, l looked at leaves too, pffft! Nothing wrong there but you know that. Someone mentioning uv, ld use early during veg, they build resistance up then stop using till late bud, and use again. Guy with 2700k build if add 4000k will give more blue and still have full spec. Lights. Your thread always makes my day, weather shitty here too.


Ive also heard things about this but not seen hard evidence either way. Imo or actually really guessing: if you wanna runnit allday at least use over 400nm. It will also be photosyntheticly active. UVA: go for around 365 and as per above, maybe even a little bit later in veg if your seeing that shitty mag def bleachy thing. But mainly midday. And if you see to much reaction( too short nodes or smaller leaves) add some far red on the other side of the spectrum. 

2700k mixed with 4000k: you could also just add some extra blue by adding a wide blue channel: 450/420/400 and using this to control and get good vegg growth. This would give a more true full spectrum as neither 2700 nor 4000 has any decent coverage below the 440 range.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Ive also heard things about this but not seen hard evidence either way. Imo or actually really guessing: if you wanna runnit allday at least use over 400nm. It will also be photosyntheticly active. UVA: go for around 365 and as per above, maybe even a little bit later in veg if your seeing that shitty mag def bleachy thing. But mainly midday. And if you see to much reaction( too short nodes or smaller leaves) add some far red on the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> 2700k mixed with 4000k: you could also just add some extra blue by adding a wide blue channel: 450/420/400 and using this to control and get good vegg growth. This would give a more true full spectrum as neither 2700 nor 4000 has any decent coverage below the 440 range.


I decided to try and plug the UV pucks in yesterday to see how they reacted, went down to check them about 3 hours later and the leaves were definitely having a reaction and starting to cup and the serrated edges were raising.

Kiboshed that plan


----------



## Catskillze (Nov 22, 2021)

Rocket Soul said:


> Ive also heard things about this but not seen hard evidence either way. Imo or actually really guessing: if you wanna runnit allday at least use over 400nm. It will also be photosyntheticly active. UVA: go for around 365 and as per above, maybe even a little bit later in veg if your seeing that shitty mag def bleachy thing. But mainly midday. And if you see to much reaction( too short nodes or smaller leaves) add some far red on the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> 2700k mixed with 4000k: you could also just add some extra blue by adding a wide blue channel: 450/420/400 and using this to control and get good vegg growth. This would give a more true full spectrum as neither 2700 nor 4000 has any decent coverage below the 440 range.


Thanks for the advice guys. After 8 or so frosties last night I splurged on 4 of these. 2 for each 2x4 build of the eb3 2700k 90 cri. I’m retiring my old 2700 80cri 20 strip build and the main reason I was wondering about the extra blue was to control the stretch a bit and help with transpiration during the winter months. They’ll be on their own channel with a dimmer but now after reading bk’s response to the uv’s I’m wondering if I should have just went with the 450 blue strips https://growdaddyleds.com/products/uv-booster-385nm-400nm-96-led-sun-board-grow-strip


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

Brilliant cut has sone factory seconds on sale for Black Friday. Ready to ship with no wait times. 

Just scooped a couple for Christmas presents







Factory Seconds – Grinders For Life







grindersforlife.com


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

Catskillze said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. After 8 or so frosties last night I splurged on 4 of these. 2 for each 2x4 build of the eb3 2700k 90 cri. I’m retiring my old 2700 80cri 20 strip build and the main reason I was wondering about the extra blue was to control the stretch a bit and help with transpiration during the winter months. They’ll be on their own channel with a dimmer but now after reading bk’s response to the uv’s I’m wondering if I should have just went with the 450 blue strips https://growdaddyleds.com/products/uv-booster-385nm-400nm-96-led-sun-board-grow-strip



I only have a total of 16 UV diodes (4 per puck) for my full room. those strips have 48 per strip. Might be a little overkill imo.


----------



## Catskillze (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I only have a total of 16 UV diodes (4 per puck) for my full room. those strips have 48 per strip. Might be a little overkill imo.


Definitely. I canceled that order this morning and went with the 450 royal blues. I probably won’t use them much anyways if only for the first week or two after the flip. With any luck this winter won’t be as brutal as last but that would be high hopes. Last year I used one of those chicken brooder heaters on a thermostat in the 4x4 and it kept it at 80 degrees almost perfect. I’ll probably keep that in there and hope that some extra blue will control the stretch a little better with the new strips. Note to self: Don’t order shit after happy hour


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

Catskillze said:


> Definitely. I canceled that order this morning and went with the 450 royal blues. I probably won’t use them much anyways if only for the first week or two after the flip. With any luck this winter won’t be as brutal as last but that would be high hopes. Last year I used one of those chicken brooder heaters on a thermostat in the 4x4 and it kept it at 80 degrees almost perfect. I’ll probably keep that in there and hope that some extra blue will control the stretch a little better with the new strips. Note to self: Don’t order shit after happy hour


The blues aren’t going to help with stretch. Choosing a proper pheno that doesn’t stretch much will.

You're over thinking this way too much man


90% of the stretch happens during lights out, I’ve tried heating my room to above lights on temps during lights out. Just more silly bro science that it’ll calm the stretch down.


----------



## Catskillze (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The blues aren’t going to help with stretch. Choosing a proper pheno that doesn’t stretch much will.
> 
> You're over thinking this way too much man
> 
> ...


Point taken. I’m certain you are right about over thinking. I’m sure I didn’t even need to retire the old strips but it keeps me occupied in the winter months. Always appreciate ur advice bro


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 22, 2021)

Bk: sorry about the uv not working out but at least you tried and learnt something. Little by little in the midday, low watts and higher hanging height, starting in veg already should be the way forward. Also thinking about the spread and not watts per total area. It might be hard to incorporate uv in a bar fixture as they tend to hang lower than boards.
If you clone: whatever you clone from should have some uv on it before making clones, this should harden them up a bit. And even more so if your doing seed runs, one buddy breads with uv in order to get more potency and better handling, but i think hes off growing for a bit, no posting here or anywhere for a long time but i see he still visits the private forum, in Narnia.
Another thing would be compensating the uv with far red but might be tricky, dont known if it will counter uv damage or just counter some of the uv effect.
Another thing that might be relevant: you need higher uva than uvb or you get damage. I heard 3:1 ratios being thrown around. So maybe you would have the same effect between standard 450 blue; you need to not exceed 450nm/ square feet adding the new uv. This would make sense as this is what the normal sun spectrum look like. But then again also remember that most indoor cultivars/cuts havent been out in the sunshine for many generations. Hard to say.

Catskillze: just an idea i had just now, if you find it hard to get stretch under control with 450nm then try this: offset the timer of the blue so that its on for another 5-10mins after main lights out. Sorta like some do with far red for end of day treatment. I have a sneaking suspicion that this might work if youre having trouble controlling stretch with just adding it to the main white. Just like bk said there is genetics at play but ive seen with my own eyes that adding blue will help somewhat during stretch with shorter nodes. Also anecdote: my MIA growbuddy did a little experiment for me a bit ago. He had all plants in veg on 18/6 but interrupted main light for a bit in the middle, adding only 660 for about 15-30 mins. He got preflowers in veg even if veg times were maintained. By our normal reasoning this shouldnt happen. He was not happy about it and cursed me out but in the end they flowered just fine. From this i gather(or suspect): if you remove all light except for 1 type of morphogenicly active light the effects of that light on plant structure seems to be increased. The same thing happens if you over do far red end of day treatment, wild stretch and shade avoidance syndrome.
Again this is just theory but i think you could probably leave the plant with a "memory" of the blue light for the night cycle.
If you can control climate well you can also try negative diff: making sure that the temps of the first few hours of day cycle is lower than the last few hours of night cycle. I know this has been documented somewhere, try google cannabis negative diff stretch control and you should start hitting something. But as BK stated he tested this with no results so it it might be some genetic stuff involved aswell. Ill see if i can dig out something from the interwebs cause i know someone tried this recently and got somewhat of results, just not sure who or where.

Since im unattached to any grow now, i know bummer, if you try any of this i hope you hit me up and share your results, please. Experimental stuff like this is like crack for me, give me a nice sidebyside and its all im going to do for the next 2 months.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Sellardore (Nov 22, 2021)

Girls are looking nice and healthy and I’m sure you’re looking forward to harvesting from stakes rather than a trellis. Those meijiu f8 still look like they’re running strong too which makes me happy from picking some up.

How are you liking the bucket company setup? I’m thinking on pulling the trigger on them vs a flood tray. Only downside it seems is the fixed number of plants vs having the flexibility of a tray for number of plants.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sellardore said:


> Girls are looking nice and healthy and I’m sure you’re looking forward to harvesting from stakes rather than a trellis. Those meijiu f8 still look like they’re running strong too which makes me happy from picking some up.
> 
> How are you liking the bucket company setup? I’m thinking on pulling the trigger on them vs a flood tray. Only downside it seems is the fixed number of plants vs having the flexibility of a tray for number of plants.


If I had to do it over again I’d go flood table, I still might in the near future.

Stakes are a pain too without as much support as I’d like. The lights just hit 2 years old and are still going strong, I was shopping for new lights over the last couple months but just couldn’t find anything comparable for the price. I just about pulled the trigger on 2 growcraft x6 1000w but decided against it and just continue running my old lights.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 22, 2021)

the artist did a pretty good job of making the grey cat look pretty hammered. lmao.


----------



## 2klude (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The blues aren’t going to help with stretch. Choosing a proper pheno that doesn’t stretch much will.
> 
> You're over thinking this way too much man
> 
> ...


I like to keep my day/night differential close. I do notice less stretch.

This last run I've been using Power Si Original just as a foliar spray throughout veg and first 2 weeks of flower. I spray twice a week. If you foliar around 4-5ml per gallon, every 3-4 days in first 1.5 weeks of flower, you can reduce stretch significantly. Real tight node spacing and thicker stems everywhere on the plant. Power Si is very cheap if using just as a foliar. Worth checking out IMO, I'm impressed so far.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Seen these white worms on top of my coco. What kind of bug is this please?
> 
> View attachment 5030825


Nothing another layer of coco can't hide! Good thing the grow is already "fucked".


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 22, 2021)

i'm almost at the point of saying stretch is determined by the plant. i've had many that i want to stretch but do not, and vice versa.


----------



## myke (Nov 22, 2021)

Its 5 o'clock,time for a whisky and a joint. Enjoy.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

myke said:


> Its 5 o'clock,time for a whisky and a joint. Enjoy.


Stuck at work. Partner called in sick so I have loose ends that need to be tied up.


----------



## myke (Nov 22, 2021)

2klude said:


> I like to keep my day/night differential close. I do notice less stretch.
> 
> This last run I've been using Power Si Original just as a foliar spray throughout veg and first 2 weeks of flower. I spray twice a week. If you foliar around 4-5ml per gallon, every 3-4 days in first 1.5 weeks of flower, you can reduce stretch significantly. Real tight node spacing and thicker stems everywhere on the plant. Power Si is very cheap if using just as a foliar. Worth checking out IMO, I'm impressed so far.


If you put a pinch of epsom in that spray then you have what they call in Texas ,That's the Huckleberry right there.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nothing another layer of coco can't hide! Good thing the grow is already "fucked".


You were referring to the roots, we're you not?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Stuck at work. Partner called in sick so I have loose ends that need to be tied up.


i looked in 3 liquor stores for the crown royal rye special edition. no dice.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i looked in 3 liquor stores for the crown royal rye special edition. no dice.


Not sure if shipping liquor is allowed? But I could definitely ship you a bottle?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i looked in 3 liquor stores for the crown royal rye special edition. no dice.


i did get wifey 2 bottles of the crown royal peach. she loves that shit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Not sure if shipping liquor is allowed? But I could definitely ship you a bottle?


isnt' CR in Manitoba? the distillery?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You were referring to the roots, we're you not?


Are you referring to my trouser snakes?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Are you referring to my trouser snakes?


damn bubba , you got more than one? i gots an alabama mud snake is all. lol.


----------



## myke (Nov 22, 2021)

*Nestled on the edge of Lake Winnipeg, Crown Royal's distillery in Gimli, Manitoba, is home to 1.5 million barrels of delicious whisky that sit patiently waiting to be shared with the world.*


----------



## myke (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So with the weather outside gone to complete shit, it’s time to start adding heat at nights in my room
> 
> I have a oil heater hooked up to a inkbird controller to add the heat during lights out. Lights on temps are pretty low too but I refuse to run a heater during lights on.
> 
> ...


The spike in C02 is when your in the room?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

myke said:


> The spike in C02 is when your in the room?


Here’s a week of co2 logs. It never drops below 550. The spikes are when I get home from work and start breathing in my house.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s a week of co2 logs. It never drops below 550. The spikes are when I get home from work and start breathing in my house.
> 
> View attachment 5033526


That is cool as shit. Your one orgasim this week stands out.


----------



## myke (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s a week of co2 logs. It never drops below 550. The spikes are when I get home from work and start breathing in my house.
> 
> View attachment 5033526


Thought so.I do spend a lot of time in my room,should put a tv in lol.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> That is cool as shit. Your one orgasim this week stands out.


That was me in the room staking the plants and pruning


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That was me in the room staking the plants and pruning


I try to play a game or 2 of chess a day w the ladies


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

10 days into flower on the most fucked grow that I don’t even know yet

Nitrogen, toxic trash crop 

little clusters forming up the future donkey dicks


----------



## myke (Nov 22, 2021)

Stunna?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

myke said:


> Stunna?


First 2 pics are Rozay, the rest are stunna


----------



## myke (Nov 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> First 2 pics are Rozay, the rest are stunna


Rozay is a calm chick,FFC not so much.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

myke said:


> Rozay is a calm chick,FFC not so much.


Can’t say I never warned you multiple times


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

@lusidghost since you’re the forum swazzler pro what should I do to one of these stunnas?

Every leaf with a stem on day 21?

Im a noob to this.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Welcome back
> 
> again


What are you doing with these girls, anything special? Two different techniques maybe?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

edmonia034 said:


> *Haha look at all the heat stress! You fucking suck dude *
> View attachment 5033728


Hey you coward pussy


Take your mental anguish out on me from now on. Sunni doesn’t deserve anything


Stop being a fucking pussy and focus all your hate right here tough guy.


----------



## leather lungs (Nov 23, 2021)

edmonia034 said:


> *Haha look at all the heat stress! You fucking suck dude *
> View attachment 5033728


Troll


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @lusidghost since you’re the forum swazzler pro what should I do to one of these stunnas?
> 
> Every leaf with a stem on day 21?
> 
> Im a noob to this.


I’ve only done it twice. I think you’re supposed to strip everything except the last three nodes. It’s kind of like what you would do to a clone.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hey you coward pussy
> 
> 
> Take your mental anguish out on me from now on. Sunni doesn’t deserve anything
> ...


You saw the rest of what went down? I was owning him in some emotional chick’s thread before I went to bed. I had suspicions that they were the same person. Now the thread along both people are gone. Was I right?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You saw the rest of what went down? I was owning him in some emotional chick’s thread before I went to bed. I had suspicions that they were the same person. Now the thread along both people are gone. Was I right?


90% sure they were the same person.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I’ve only done it twice. I think you’re supposed to strip everything except the last three nodes. It’s kind of like what you would do to a clone.


Oh fuck I like actual bud too much to strip nodes. I’ll strip every leaf off of 1 stunna I guess for science


----------



## J232 (Nov 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 90% sure they were the same person.


So what you’re saying is, padwan spent the night hitting on a guy again, imagine that.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

J232 said:


> So what you’re saying is, padwan spent the night hitting on a guy again, imagine that.


Ahahahaha.

Anything that even resembles a female he’s all over it.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 23, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh fuck I like actual bud too much to strip nodes. I’ll strip every leaf off of 1 stunna I guess for science


I would do that on day one of flip and just defoliate on the 21st. I think pruning the hell out of the plants is more beneficial than actually defoliating.


----------



## Green Puddin (Nov 23, 2021)

A fella disappears for a week ,or two, or 9 months ,and comes back to find 80 pages to catch up on lmao .

I bet it's 80 pages of "Bible Quotes " and "DIY Anal Bleaching Techniques" I just know it lmao.

This was and is my favorite grow and favorite thread all around on RIU, it always keeps me motivated when I pop in and see this clean tidy setup and best looking plants on the site IMO . 

78 pages I think was where this thread was last time I was logged in ,in April sometime . got some reading to do .

Hope shits been going good for ya @bk78


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> A fella disappears for a week ,or two, or 9 months ,and comes back to find 80 pages to catch up on lmao .
> 
> I bet it's 80 pages of "Bible Quotes " and "DIY Anal Bleaching Techniques" I just know it lmao.
> 
> ...


Oh dude you should read haha. The fucking jealous trolls have been here daily/weekly lately haha.

Good to see you around again.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 24, 2021)

Sums up my morning


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 24, 2021)

myke said:


> Thought so.I do spend a lot of time in my room,should put a tv in lol.


I was trying to convince my wife to shag in the grow room for bigger buds.

Didn’t work


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 24, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I was trying to convince my wife to shag in the grow room for bigger buds.
> 
> Didn’t work


A whole new meaning to sticky-icky.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2021)

Just bought a 4x8 table and rolling stand off fb marketplace for dirt cheap. 

So I think the buckets will be getting stored for now after this run.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just bought a 4x8 table and rolling stand off fb marketplace for dirt cheap.
> 
> So I think the buckets will be getting stored for now after this run.


This table looks really good, plant count is going be high but you could pull a massive crop.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> This table looks really good, plant count is going be high but you could pull a massive crop.


You still here kid?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 25, 2021)

Rozay and #1 stunna stacking up.


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Nov 26, 2021)

Yooo Bk curious why your switching out the bucket system? Seems like you really had them down....


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2021)

CaliVerner420 said:


> Yooo Bk curious why your switching out the bucket system? Seems like you really had them down....


I will still have them in the rotation. But I’d like to do some pheno hunts in the near future and the table will be needed. 

Also I’ve always wanted to do a SOG so mows the time.


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Nov 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I will still have them in the rotation. But I’d like to do some pheno hunts in the near future and the table will be needed.
> 
> Also I’ve always wanted to do a SOG so mows the time.


Ok gotcha. Will you use cubes or throw pots in the trays ?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2021)

CaliVerner420 said:


> Ok gotcha. Will you use cubes or throw pots in the trays ?


Not quite sure yet. It’ll probably only be a dozen or so plants anyways.


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Nov 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Not quite sure yet. It’ll probably only be a dozen or so plants anyways.


I do 2 gallon pots 9-12 per tray seems to be working out soso


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Nov 26, 2021)

CaliVerner420 said:


> I do 2 gallon pots 9-12 per tray seems to be working out soso


I'm stuck at like zip maybe 2 a plant at the most kind of frustrating


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2021)

CaliVerner420 said:


> I'm stuck at like zip maybe 2 a plant at the most kind of frustrating


You got a thread with some pics? Maybe we can spot something.

One time I diagnosed a guy's natural gas leak from his CO2 burner just from his description.


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Nov 26, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> You got a thread with some pics? Maybe we can spot something.
> 
> One time I diagnosed a guy's natural gas leak from his CO2 burner just from his description.


I'll post some a little later would be awesome thank you


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2021)

14 days into the cycle 

we’re in party mode now


----------



## crownroyal (Nov 27, 2021)

What’s your temps right now in the room when lights are on and night temps ?


----------



## crownroyal (Nov 27, 2021)

Looking beautiful by the way I got one of those lights coming for my 4x4 can’t wait just taken forever with everything going on in the world lol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2021)

crownroyal said:


> What’s your temps right now in the room when lights are on and night temps ?


24-25 lights on, and 22ish lights off


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2021)

crownroyal said:


> What’s your temps right now in the room when lights are on and night temps ?


I just fired up the dehumidifier yesterday, you can see the temp spike as I didn’t have my exhaust speed set high enough. That’ll be dialled in by the end of today.


----------



## crownroyal (Nov 27, 2021)

I’m gonna try and run my leds abit cooler in flower like you just hard to get a high leaf temp


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 24-25 lights on, and 22ish lights off


Im trying to get my temps same set ac to auto on 22 an sits around 24 to 25.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

Some shots of the Rozay before lights on

Her structure definitely looks different from the first time I ran her, looks like the colas will be more densely packed

Thumbnail pic of the first run


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

2 more weeks of work as of today, then I’m done for the year.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Some shots of the Rozay before lights on
> 
> Her structure definitely looks different from the first time I ran her, looks like the colas will be more densely packed
> 
> ...


One thing I don't like about scrogging is how I don't get to see the natural structure of the plants. A flat plane of colas is impressive looking, but free standing plants are beautiful and they all have their own personalities.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> One thing I don't like about scrogging is how I don't get to see the natural structure of the plants. A flat plane of colas is impressive looking, but free standing plants are beautiful and they all have their own personalities.


100% agree


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> One thing I don't like about scrogging is how I don't get to see the natural structure of the plants. A flat plane of colas is impressive looking, but free standing plants are beautiful and they all have their own personalities.


Black Friday special


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 14 days into the cycle
> 
> we’re in party mode now
> 
> View attachment 5036254View attachment 5036255View attachment 5036256View attachment 5036257View attachment 5036258View attachment 5036259View attachment 5036260


Can we get a few cuts please?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Can we get a few cuts please?


Sorry all my mothers died, can’t help you.


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 29, 2021)

what are you using to take these pictures? these are really good quality pics and plants.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> what are you using to take these pictures? these are really good quality pics and plants.


iPhone 12 Pro


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Nov 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sorry all my mothers died, can’t help you.


They didn't die lol


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Nov 29, 2021)

CaliVerner420 said:


> They didn't die lol


You need that song I ain't fuckin with youuuuuu lol


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 29, 2021)

What is that black box on the side there? A sine generator?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> What is that black box on the side there? A sine generator?


You never quoted any post so am I supposed to just guess what we’re taking about here?


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 2 more weeks of work as of today, then I’m done for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one, last one with pic.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

Wave maker control box.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 29, 2021)

Wave maker!?! Now I have to ask, what makes a wave maker better than say a cheap pump just stirring things around?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Wave maker!?! Now I have to ask, what makes a wave maker better than say a cheap pump just stirring things around?


Adds 0 heat to my reservoir like a actual pump would.


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 29, 2021)

Hey bk do you prefer the 5 gal over the 3 gal now?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Wave maker control box.


I see this in your future off the coast of BC maybe??


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Hey bk do you prefer the 5 gal over the 3 gal now?


Not really. Wish I still had my 3 gals

But this will be the last run for awhile with the buckets. Putting a 4x8 table in there after this run is over.


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Not really. Wish I still had my 3 gals
> 
> But this will be the last run for awhile with the buckets. Putting a 4x8 table in there after this run is over.


I got the 5 gals also…. 5 gals takes a lot of coco lol and I’m thinking about going 2 gals now..


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> I got the 5 gals also…. 5 gals takes a lot of coco lol and I’m thinking about going 2 gals now..


Yeah 1 bag of canna fills 2 of the buckets lol.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Black Friday special
> 
> View attachment 5037526
> [/QUOTE





bk78 said:


> Black Friday special
> 
> View attachment 5037526


You got the big dog, eh? I may have to grab a course plate. There isn’t a 10 week waiting period anymore? Nice.

And dude, the grinder rules. I’ve had mine for a few of months now and i am no less impressed than I was on day one. Good looking out once again.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 30, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You got the big dog, eh? I may have to grab a course plate. There isn’t a 10 week waiting period anymore? Nice.
> 
> And dude, the grinder rules. I’ve had mine for a few of months now and i am no less impressed than I was on day one. Good looking out once again.


They have a crap load of factory blemish models ready to ship I guess. Should have mine today when I get home.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Nov 30, 2021)

Damn BK, that was like 10 pages of you fighting off trolls like this




Glad to see I came back just when the party has started. Always a show, looking forward to seeing these girls stack!


----------



## stealthled130 (Dec 1, 2021)

Just referring to a post a few pages back when someone mentioned the blue lab pulse, thought I'd mention they're rubbish lol not accurate at all, I was using one then brought the solus handheld with the teros 12 sensor, as can been seen the photo there's a little difference in ec readings...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2021)

stealthled130 said:


> Just referring to a post a few pages back when someone mentioned the blue lab pulse, thought I'd mention they're rubbish lol not accurate at all, I was using one then brought the solus handheld with the teros 12 sensor, View attachment 5038554as can been seen the photo there's a little difference in ec readings...


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2021)

The morning of day 19 into bloom. Getting in here this weekend to do a final pruning of the suckers, get stakes up where they need to be,and I’ll strip every leaf off one of the stunnas for my little experiment.

The lights are all the way up to the ceiling again FML


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 1, 2021)

Here’s some exciting stuff happening. They were showing deficiencies a few weeks ago, so I switched to tap water and the bounced back quick. I took these pictures Saturday. They’ve stretched a decent amount since and the canopy is full. The second picture is plants from regular seeds, so that tent will get thinned out a little more pretty soon.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 1, 2021)

Also all of that wood has been replaced with plastic boxes. I was using Dutch Leach trays as stands, but ran out of them and had to temporarily use the wood until I found something better.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2021)

Any SOG growers following along?

Going to be doing my first ever next run with the new table.

Hints,tips,tricks etc welcome.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Here’s some exciting stuff happening. They were showing deficiencies a few weeks ago, so I switched to tap water and the bounced back quick. I took these pictures Saturday. They’ve stretched a decent amount since and the canopy is full. The second picture is plants from regular seeds, so that tent will get thinned out a little more pretty soon.
> View attachment 5038578View attachment 5038579


Tap water is the best. I always had deficiency’s when running RO too, since switch to tap things run a lot smoother always.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2021)

It’s would‘t be the shit show without another shit show

Stunnas are both around 7 feet tall already

Need to put in a full shift in there this weekend to get shit tamed down and under control


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 1, 2021)

Those look like 2 pounds per plant, maybe even 2.5!! Maybe even 3! Gonna make some chest puffing bruhs jealous BK...


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 2, 2021)

Some people know how to grow ganja, and some people wish they knew how to grow ganja.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2021)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Some people know how to grow ganja, and some people wish they knew how to grow ganja.


Damon dude take it easy on me I'm still learning


----------



## myke (Dec 2, 2021)

My exp on SOG was 12" plants turned into 40" plants by week 4.Budding was slow to start as they just kept stretching.Pending on strain I guess, but trimming all side growth off early helped if your tight on room.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 2, 2021)

myke said:


> My exp on SOG was 12" plants turned into 40" plants by week 4.Budding was slow to start as they just kept stretching.Pending on strain I guess, but trimming all side growth off early helped if your tight on room.


I've always liked the idea of having a bunch of single cola plants, It seems like harvesting would be super easy.


----------



## myke (Dec 2, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've always liked the idea of having a bunch of single cola plants, It seems like harvesting would be super easy.


Yes, pending I guess on what you call SOG,Single colas are big but nothing below it.So if weight is what your after you need more sqft and more light.Also plant count gets a little nuts,keeping 60-80 clones going isnt easy.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2021)

myke said:


> Yes, pending I guess on what you call SOG,Single colas are big but nothing below it.So if weight is what your after you need more sqft and more light.Also plant count gets a little nuts,keeping 60-80 clones going isnt easy.


Wouldn’t you want to flip those clones right away?


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 2, 2021)

myke said:


> My exp on SOG was 12" plants turned into 40" plants by week 4.Budding was slow to start as they just kept stretching.Pending on strain I guess, but trimming all side growth off early helped if your tight on room.


Same here. Top once or twice early on. Pack them fuckers in. Take off everything except the tops then flip. Depending on strain, flower from 12 to 20" to end up with nothing but a 4' canopy. 

Impressive numbers by the light, not by the plant. If plant count is not relevant, this is the best way to grow. IMO


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 2, 2021)

myke said:


> Yes, pending I guess on what you call SOG,Single colas are big but nothing below it.So if weight is what your after you need more sqft and more light.Also plant count gets a little nuts,keeping 60-80 clones going isnt easy.


I scrog and heavily prune my plants, so I don't think it would be that big of difference. I also have around 75 clones going right now. Though that number will be reduced to 50 soon. My biggest issue would be height because of the flood table.


----------



## myke (Dec 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Wouldn’t you want to flip those clones right away?


Yes if you have moms and enough for 15-40 clones or whatever. 2 weeks to root and then flip.But I found they dont even show pistols for 2-3 weeks.Strain pending i guess.Back in the day I only had one strain so thats ME. Different now with so many different strains.


----------



## myke (Dec 2, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I scrog and heavily prune my plants, so I don't think it would be that big of difference. I also have around 75 clones going right now. Though that number will be reduced to 50 soon. My biggest issue would be height because of the flood table.


Ya, need lots of clones.How do you keep yours?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Damon dude take it easy on me I'm still learning


You misunderstood me.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 2, 2021)

myke said:


> Ya, need lots of clones.How do you keep yours?


If they are destined to be flowered I put them into roughly 1/2 gallon fabric pots. If they are destined to become bonsai mothers I put them into 4" rockwool cubes. Both go into dutch leach trays and under a T5.


----------



## myke (Dec 2, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> If they are destined to be flowered I put them into roughly 1/2 gallon fabric pots. If they are destined to become bonsai mothers I put them into 4" rockwool cubes. Both go into dutch leach trays and under a T5.


Ive been eyeing up a T5 light for veg,my room is small now, need to slow them down and halt the stretch.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 2, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Same here. Top once or twice early on. Pack them fuckers in. Take off everything except the tops then flip. Depending on strain, flower from 12 to 20" to end up with nothing but a 4' canopy.
> 
> Impressive numbers by the light, not by the plant. If plant count is not relevant, this is the best way to grow. IMO


Any pics of yours?


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 2, 2021)

myke said:


> Ive been eyeing up a T5 light for veg,my room is small now, need to slow them down and halt the stretch.


T5's are nice for clones. I would never veg under but if you keep the temps down, you can keep them well stocked without them growing very much at all until you are ready for them. Almost a dormant stage of growth.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 2, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Any pics of yours?


Ill take a couple pics of the rooms tonight.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 2, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> T5's are nice for clones. I would never veg under but if you keep the temps down, you can keep them well stocked without them growing very much at all until you are ready for them. Almost a dormant stage of growth.


I actually used to veg and keep normal sized mothers under them. I had 16 bulbs going in a 4x4 tent that stayed unzipped, and somehow it worked well enough. It was when I first started growing, so they probably weren't great looking plants. I usually only vegged them for a few weeks before moving them into the flowering tent though. I typically had 24 vegging plants and two mothers in the same tent for probably a year. Looking back it doesn't even seem possible.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 2, 2021)

Here's my sog room. 5 gallon pots, I usually run 2x in the same pot, but some of these are testers so I could only try to predict the stretch or structure and wanted to take notes. Vegged for 2 to 3 weeks after roots, topped early, then all legs shaved except tops. This pic is after stretch. (Hopefully)


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 2, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Here's my sog room. 5 gallon pots, I usually run 2x in the same pot, but some of these are testers so I could only try to predict the stretch or structure and wanted to take notes. Vegged for 2 to 3 weeks after roots, topped early, then all legs shaved except tops.View attachment 5039388View attachment 5039389View attachment 5039391


That’s badass. And clean canopy. How big are they?


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 2, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> That’s badass. And clean canopy. How big are they?


Thanks, they are about 4' off the ground counting pot size too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

Egypt up in here this a.m.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Egypt up in here this a.m.
> View attachment 5040318



snoozing


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Egypt up in here this a.m.
> View attachment 5040318





Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5040319
> snoozing


Snoozing


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

you getting any more snow up that way?

still in the mid 50's F here. kinda weird this late in the season w/o snow on the ground.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you getting any more snow up that way?
> 
> still in the mid 50's F here. kinda weird this late in the season w/o snow on the ground.


A few inches are in the forecast for today they say. But we’ve only gotten that one big dump so far and nothing else


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you getting any more snow up that way?
> 
> still in the mid 50's F here. kinda weird this late in the season w/o snow on the ground.


My husky is dying for some snow. This was almost exactly a year ago.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

Well I don’t think I’ll even be plugging in the UV pucks this round. Too fucking close once again


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

Just can’t miss a day for 2 weeks or they get away from you. And you’ll obviously find strains that refuse to yield to you.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Just can’t miss a day for 2 weeks or they get away from you. And you’ll obviously find strains that refuse to yield to you.


I seem to prefer to make my grows as difficult as I can each run thank you


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Good luck, this grow is fucked already, you just don't know it, will be back in 3 weeks to rub your face in it.



Oh hey it’s been 3 weeks


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh hey it’s been 3 weeks


Your grow is so fucked


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Your grow is so fucked



Meow


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Meow
> 
> View attachment 5040437


Don’t trying blaming the cat


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Don’t trying blaming the cat



Lazy mf’r needs to get a job


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I don’t think I’ll even be plugging in the UV pucks this round


i'm trying to figure out if i need more uv-a in mine. i've got 2 of these over a 3x4. they are only 2 W but they are the real Nm for UV-a





__





80114-SU A19/LED/2W/BLB – Sunlite







www.sunlite.com


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm trying to figure out if i need more uv-a in mine. i've got 2 of these over a 3x4. they are only 2 W but they are the real Nm for UV-a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I know is when I fired them up the plants reacted by leaf cupping within a short period of time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> All I know is when I fired them up the plants reacted by leaf cupping within a short period of time.


you got uv-b though? or uv-a? i gave up on b and switched to a so i can run them 12hrs on.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you got uv-b though? or uv-a? i gave up on b and switched to a so i can run them 12hrs on.


rapidled pucks. UVA


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Meow
> 
> View attachment 5040437


I'm jealous


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s would‘t be the shit show without another shit show
> 
> Stunnas are both around 7 feet tall already
> 
> ...


So immaculate. Wow


----------



## Markshomegrown (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh hey it’s been 3 weeks


Your plants are really stretched and it looks like you have run out of height, your plant don't have much support, your just keeping things together.
Edges of your fan leaves are cured up(mild light bleach), just hope your plants have stopped growing or things could get interesting soon.

My comment may have been harsh, but you where out to troll me on every post, on every thread at that time, hope we can move on from this.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> Your plants are really stretched and it looks like you have run out of height, your plant don't have much support, your just keeping things together.
> Edges of your fan leaves are cured up(mild light bleach), just hope your plants have stopped growing or things could get interesting soon.
> 
> My comment may have been harsh, but you where out to troll me on every post, on every thread at that time, hope we can move on from this.




Sorry a little face on the inter-webs hurt your little soft vagina 


Looking forward to the update posts on your journal


----------



## Markshomegrown (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sorry a little face on the inter-webs hurt your little soft vagina
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the update posts on your journal


Have it your way, I will update my diary tomorrow.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I don’t think I’ll even be plugging in the UV pucks this round. Too fucking close once again
> 
> View attachment 5040410View attachment 5040411


Looking fantastic as always sir!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Looking fantastic as always sir!


 I just happened to catch your latest update as well. You’re going to crush it dude!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I just happened to catch your latest update as well. You’re going to crush it dude!


Thanks man!... and yeah, I hope so! It's been a nice 2 month break, but I'm ready to see this room stacked again!. Best of luck on your finish, I'll be watching!


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Dec 4, 2021)

The plants actually look really healthy, big leaves lush and green, big thick stems and structure. They look great BK Its going to get really packed full of buds though, wich is probably a good problem to have. Gona be really cool to see these in couple of weeks. Nice BK78 , thanks.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I decided to try and plug the UV pucks in yesterday to see how they reacted, went down to check them about 3 hours later and the leaves were definitely having a reaction and starting to cup and the serrated edges were raising.
> 
> Kiboshed that plan


good info! 
just catching back up on the thread for some reason the notices stopped.





bk78 said:


> Brilliant cut has sone factory seconds on sale for Black Friday. Ready to ship with no wait times.
> 
> Just scooped a couple for Christmas presents
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Just ordered one.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> good info!
> just catching back up on the thread for some reason the notices stopped.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you’re going to love the grinder


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dude you’re going to love the grinder


my grinders get a workout. And they all cost me the same or near as those seconds. So super stoked to try out. Merry Christmas to me. Lol.

crop is looking sick as usual man.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

Ada


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

The stretch has stopped. Time to stack those donks now


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

I thought you were going to Schwarzenshwazzle one of those plants for experiment? Was definitely interested to see how it turns out compared to the usual lolli-popping
That still going to happen?
Rooms looking on point as usual!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I thought you were going to Schwarzenshwazzle one of those plants for experiment? Was definitely interested to see how it turns out compared to the usual lolli-popping
> That still going to happen?
> Rooms looking on point as usual!!


I just can’t pull myself to do it

My next run when I get the flood table in there I will when the plants are much smaller and manageable


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I just can’t pull myself to do it
> 
> My next run when I get the flood table in there I will when the plants are much smaller and manageable


Aww that sucks was really looking forward to watching the side by side. I've done it to my plants but never a side by side, would like to see the difference. You'll be surprised at how fast all the leaves grow back when you get around to it. After a week week and a half you can't even tell you took the leaves off


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I thought you were going to Schwarzenshwazzle one of those plants for experiment? Was definitely interested to see how it turns out compared to the usual lolli-popping
> That still going to happen?
> Rooms looking on point as usual!!





bk78 said:


> I just can’t pull myself to do it
> 
> My next run when I get the flood table in there I will when the plants are much smaller and manageable


The noobs chirping him made him wuss out.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> The noobs chirping him made him wuss out.


I was also planning on running the “simple” floraflex feed schedule lol. But decided against it if it burnt the shit out of my plants I wouldn’t hear the end of from these schmucks haha


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Aww that sucks was really looking forward to watching the side by side. I've done it to my plants but never a side by side, would like to see the difference. You'll be surprised at how fast all the leaves grow back when you get around to it. After a week week and a half you can't even tell you took the leaves off


Next run 100% I will

pinky swear


----------



## J232 (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The stretch has stopped. Time to stack those donks now
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041063View attachment 5041064View attachment 5041065View attachment 5041066View attachment 5041067View attachment 5041068View attachment 5041069


Donk farming, looks great.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

Meow


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> The noobs chirping him made him wuss out.


So what your saying is a bunch of tiny trolls have banded together to fight the mighty lion and beat it to submission.....


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> So what your saying is a bunch of tiny trolls have banded together to fight the mighty lion and beat it to submission.....


Far from it 

Also it’s spelled you’re*


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> You'll be surprised at how fast all the leaves grow back when you get around to it. After a week week and a half you can't even tell you took the leaves off


so you're cutting off leaves only to have them grow back in 10 days??? when the plant could be putting that same energy into something else??

sorry but that seems like you buy a new car and scratch it yourself so that somebody else won't scratch it first


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so you're cutting off leaves only to have them grow back in 10 days??? when the plant could be putting that same energy into something else??
> 
> sorry but that seems like you buy a new car and scratch it yourself so that somebody else won't scratch it first


Hes not very bright as it is, try not to confuse him too much on how photosynthesis works. I was going to do this to see how and if the buds were larger, but “tiny trolls” like him have defeated the big mean lion bk78


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hes not very bright as it is, try not to confuse him too much on how photosynthesis works. I was going to do this to see how and if the buds were larger, but “tiny trolls” like him have defeated the big mean lion bk78


what's that fairy tale where the townsfolk tie down the Giant while he's sleeping??? lmao.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hes not very bright as it is, try not to confuse him too much on how photosynthesis works. I was going to do this to see how and if the buds were larger, but “tiny trolls” like him have defeated the big mean lion bk78


I heard it adds 3 oz to your yields.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

Gulliver's Travels.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Gulliver's Travels.
> 
> View attachment 5041194


Holy fuck 


This belongs in the other thread hahaha


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

one other ? : how many watts of uva did you have in the strip club?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> one other ? : how many watts of uva did you have in the strip club?


The extreme defoliation thread 

48 watts total for the UVA


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

thanks. i think i need to add a bit more. the 2 bulbs i have will light up a good sized room with blacklight where it looks like your teeth are super bright. and only 4 w total.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so you're cutting off leaves only to have them grow back in 10 days??? when the plant could be putting that same energy into something else??
> 
> sorry but that seems like you buy a new car and scratch it yourself so that somebody else won't scratch it first


Your clearly an expert on the subject I'm guessing you've done it before?
Don't knock it till you try it.

As for the car it Has to be one of the dumbest analogies I've ever seen.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Your clearly an expert on the subject I'm guessing you've done it before?
> Don't knock it till you try it.
> 
> As for the car it Has to be one of the dumbest analogies I've ever seen.


It's like being the owner of a coal power plant.

You decide to throw away the coal you have instead of burning it because they're just going to deliver more coal next week.

That work better for you?


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hes not very bright as it is, try not to confuse him too much on how photosynthesis works. I was going to do this to see how and if the buds were larger, but “tiny trolls” like him have defeated the big mean lion bk78


Your right about that I'm definitely not the brightest but I also don't claim to be.
Lol I'm the troll? I've been here 10 years longer than you and never trolled anybody.
You on the other hand should be referred to as a Minn Kota as you troll people on the daily. Going into there threads stirring shit up. 
But hey if you think I'm a troll all the power to you.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> It's like being the owner of a coal power plant.
> 
> You decide to throw away the coal you have instead of burning it because they're just going to deliver more coal next week.
> 
> That work better for you?


I guess you tried it in the 3 grows under your belt eh champ...rofl


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Your right about that I'm definitely not the brightest but I also don't claim to be.
> Lol I'm the troll? I've been here 10 years longer than you and never trolled anybody.
> You on the other hand should be referred to as a Minn Kota as you troll people on the daily. Going into there threads stirring shit up.
> But hey if you think I'm a troll all the power to you.


They get hungry and need feeding.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

Minn Kota....it's a new breed of cat I guess, looks kinda like a lion


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Your clearly an expert on the subject I'm guessing you've done it before?
> Don't knock it till you try it.
> 
> As for the car it Has to be one of the dumbest analogies I've ever seen.


Wait till you read his coal plant analogy.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 5, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Wait till you read his coal plant analogy.


Wait until you overdose your next plant on nitrogen.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh look 

2 trolls hunters are banding together in the shit show

This is how relationships are formed people 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Wait till you read his coal plant analogy.


Ya these guys who cling to bks ball sack like a kitten to its moms tit aren't all that bright.
And that's coming from one of the dumbest stooges on the site


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

Can you guys take your love affair into private chat please now?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Ya these guys who cling to bks ball sack like a kitten to its moms tit aren't all that bright.
> And that's coming from one of the dumbest stooges on the site


Beat it troll


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Beat it troll


Yes Minn Kota SIR!!!


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Can you guys take your love affair into private chat please now?


Meh, thought I’d start feeding you before you came looking.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> .
> I've been here 10 years longer than you .



You want a cookie or a biscuit?

You’d think after all this time you could grow a healthy plant by now eh?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You want a cookie or a biscuit?


What kind?


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You want a cookie or a biscuit?
> 
> You’d think after all this time you could grow a healthy plant by now eh?


Nope I have a family and well life so I don't dedicate 100% of my time to my grow like the great Minn Kota. 
Not sure why you guys got your panties all in a bunch when I asked a simple question and even complimented your grow and you call me a troll?
I did make a joke about the troll but fuck dude just a joke not sure why you got all upset


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Nope I have a family and well life so I don't dedicate 100% of my time to my grow like the great Minn Kota.
> Not sure why you guys got your panties all in a bunch when I asked a simple question and even complimented your grow and you call me a troll?
> I did make a joke about the troll but fuck dude just a joke not sure why you got all upset


Trolls will be trolls. It is their nature.


----------



## J232 (Dec 5, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Trolls will be trolls. It is their nature.


Wouldn’t be a weekend in the shit show without some crybabies blessing us with some useless verbal diarrhoea.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 5, 2021)

J232 said:


> Wouldn’t be a weekend in the shit show without some crybabies blessing us with some useless verbal diarrhoea.


I need to get over here more often.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I need to get over here more often.


Guaranteed every weekend for a show with these clowns


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I was also planning on running the “simple” floraflex feed schedule lol. But decided against it if it burnt the shit out of my plants I wouldn’t hear the end of from these schmucks haha


I know. My point was, we already know you are a great grower who cares what randoms think.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 5, 2021)

lol playing the victim...that must be a common recourse


----------



## J232 (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Guaranteed every weekend for a show with these clowns





Samwell Seed Well said:


> lol playing the victim...that must be a common recourse


Speaking of clowns..


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> I know. My point was, we already know you are a great grower who cares what randoms think.


Well I’d also like to run the full cycle from clone to harvest with said schedule, as I think running that high of EC in veg would benefit the transition to it in flower.

I ain’t scurrrrrrd


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

Algae man in da house


----------



## ricman (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I just can’t pull myself to do it


Same here.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Guaranteed every weekend for a show with these clowns


Hey, don’t be rude! This is my first weekend in hillbilly holler!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Your clearly an expert on the subject I'm guessing you've done it before?


could you link any botanical evidence that cutting off leaves only to have them grow back later has a positive impact on the plant? 

and it's "you're" not "your". you're welcome.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> could you link any botanical evidence that cutting off leaves only to have them grow back later has a positive impact on the plant?
> 
> and it's "you're" not "your". you're welcome.


Can you link any post where I stated that?.....I'll wait....lol, I'll be here awhile cause I never said it. Pretty sure i only said I've done it before and that you would be surprised at how fast all the leaves grow back, then all you nut huggers swinging from Minn Kota's balls started coming out from 1 of 2 places either under a bridge somewhere or under Minn kota's desk while he gives you a new part in your hair. So I simply asked if you have done it before and you obviously haven't so your probably not an expert like I said.

As for my spelling thanks, you know everyone is on this site cause it's a English learning site and they are hear to learn proper grammer.....oh wait no it's not your just being an absolute moron....Becuase I stated I defoliated my plants


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

Melt


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Can you link any post where I stated that?.....I'll wait....lol, I'll be here awhile cause I never said it. Pretty sure i only said I've done it before and that you would be surprised at how fast all the leaves grow back, then all you nut huggers swinging from Minn Kota's balls started coming out from 1 of 2 places either under a bridge somewhere or under Minn kota's desk while he gives you a new part in your hair. So I simply asked if you have done it before and you obviously haven't so your probably not an expert like I said.
> 
> As for my spelling thanks, you know everyone is on this site cause it's a English learning site and they are hear to learn proper grammer.....oh wait no it's not your just being an absolute moron....Becuase I stated I defoliated my plants


Are you done fucking crying yet? Or is this going to continue?

If it’s going to continue I ask that you cry away in my inbox all you want and not my journal, thanks.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Are you done fucking crying yet? Or is this going to continue?
> 
> If it’s going to continue I ask that you cry away in my inbox all you want and not my journal, thanks.


Rofl...classic


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

You guys are the best troll people all day then cry when they reply..


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

I would post a cat pic to smooth things over but I don't have a cat anymore, had one growing up(old stray my mom took in that lived forever)but none as an adult


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

feeding time.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 5, 2021)

I save my defoliation talk for our weekly secret meetings in the basement of the hydro shop.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I save my defoliation talk for our weekly secret meetings in the basement of the hydro shop.


Way to violate the rules. You don’t talk about that club!


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I save my defoliation talk for our weekly secret meetings in the basement of the hydro shop.


Apparently if you bring it up in bk78 thread you get trolled...I guess it's just when I bring it up..lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Rofl...classic


As in classic troll move accuse the other what you are doing ?
Or just a pos move in the guys journal ?
WTF is your major malfunction?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

Here they come. More food I suppose.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Pretty sure i only said I've done it before and that you would be surprised at how fast all the leaves grow back


why do you do it if the leaves grow back? it's not really surprising that the plant wants to live. and it won't do that without any leaves so it grows more. 

instead of all the whining, how about trying to explain why? and what does it accomplish?


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

It’s like they can smell it.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> why do you do it if the leaves grow back? it's not really surprising that the plant wants to live. and it won't do that without any leaves so it grows more.
> 
> instead of all the whining, how about trying to explain why? and what does it accomplish?


Well I try different techniques don't you?
And the same leaves don't grow back I just mean all the other leaves explode over the next week or 2 and the leaves you took leave the buds more exposed to light then they would have without the defoliation.
I tried the Schwarzenshwazzle cause I wanted too?
To tell you the honest truth didn't notice much difference other than some lower buds where more dense than they usually would have been. But I didn't take notes or keep track was just for shits and giggles. Would I do the Schwarzenshwazzle again..maybe.
But I do now take leaves that are blocking out bud sites as long as there's adequate leaves underneath or beside said bud, this is also to help air flow and and reduce humidity.

Saw a long time member named Hobbes In his journal do the schwazz and it interested me,


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> But I do now take leaves that are blocking out bud sites as long as there's adequate leaves underneath or beside said bud, this is also to help air flow and and reduce humidity.


that makes sense to me.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that makes sense to me.


If you do alot of plants give one a good defoliation and see if there's any difference. 
That's why I mentioned it to bk cause I thought he was going to do a side by side and I know he's a really good grower,wanted to see what his results were. But unfortunately he wussed out this round cause of all the trolls...lol. but hopefully he's going to do it when he gets his flood table going next round, would probably be better as more plants to compare too


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 5, 2021)

Well this has been an interesting read to say the least!!


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Dec 5, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I need to get over here more often.


 I watch this journal just for the show


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Are you done fucking crying yet? Or is this going to continue?
> 
> If it’s going to continue I ask that you cry away in my inbox all you want and not my journal, thanks.


How's it been doing there, buddy oh pal. Making friends the usual way?


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rookieoftheyr said:


> I watch this journal just for the show


Troll vs Troll!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

Holy fuck we got the nitro toxic king, budroot the hermie kid and algae boy in the house.

The shit show is truly blessed


@JustBlazin you grow weed no? Why don’t you grace us with a strip vs no strip? Oh yeah you’d have to grow healthy plants for that to work proper. I’m sorry I hurt your feelings by not doing a little side by side for you muffin tits, you’re on my time here dickhead, I’m not on yours remember that cuck.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 6, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> If you do alot of plants give one a good defoliation and see if there's any difference.
> That's why I mentioned it to bk cause I thought he was going to do a side by side and I know he's a really good grower,wanted to see what his results were. But unfortunately he wussed out this round cause of all the trolls...lol. but hopefully he's going to do it when he gets his flood table going next round, would probably be better as more plants to compare too


Pretty sure he de leafs quite a bit. Haven't you read through all journal?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2021)

Yuppers


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers View attachment 5041502


Oh hey Jeffry. Haven’t seen you in here for a year, where you been


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh hey Jeffry. Haven’t seen you in here for a year, where you been


Wake and bake lol just had to pop in and see what's going on


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Damn BK, that was like 10 pages of you fighting off trolls like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This can get bumped again this weekend


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wake and bake lol just had to pop in and see what's going on


See you next year then Jeffry. Hope you have a great Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> See you next year then Jeffry. Hope you have a great Christmas and New Years.


Right back at you setup the reminder now


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

Figured id post some weed pics before the Monday’s wave of peasant trolls starts their day off


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Figured id post some weed pics before the Monday’s wave of peasant trolls starts their day off
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041509View attachment 5041510View attachment 5041511View attachment 5041512


What's going on with the neon green in the bottom picture? Camera glitch?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> What's going on with the neon green in the bottom picture? Camera glitch?


Nah I have green LED in the room for working during dark period


----------



## M.O. (Dec 6, 2021)

I haven’t made it through all the thread pics yet man but this is some nice work. 

Recently started looking here again while thinking about my new space design. I kept remembering seeing a thread with a super clean room and the diamond roll on the walls in the flower space… and why the fuck am I still flowering in this tent? Apparently it was this thread haha. Gotta give credit where due.

Killer stuff man thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

M.O. said:


> I haven’t made it through all the thread pics yet man but this is some nice work.
> 
> Recently started looking here again while thinking about my new space design. I kept remembering seeing a thread with a super clean room and the diamond roll on the walls in the flower space… and why the fuck am I still flowering in this tent? Apparently it was this thread haha. Gotta give credit where due.
> 
> Killer stuff man thanks for sharing it.


Thanks for following along. I still add and subtract shit every run to my room until I find the perfect set up. I’m almost there I think where I can just leave it as is.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

Meow


----------



## ISK (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

It snowed today 

Not enough though


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It snowed today
> 
> Not enough though


Snow - brrr. Snow & I keep a respectful distance.

Looking great bk!


----------



## J232 (Dec 6, 2021)

Cold as fuck out now, assume it’s -30 in the wind over there too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

J232 said:


> Cold as fuck out now, assume it’s -30 in the wind over there too.


today was our first day right at freezing in many weeks. it's been 50F for a while. 

denver's broke the record for no snow in it's recorded history.


----------



## J232 (Dec 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> today was our first day right at freezing in many weeks. it's been 50F for a while.
> 
> denver's broke the record for no snow in it's recorded history.


It hasn’t been too bad so far, mild other then this short cold snap, should be back to seasonal by the weekend. Had a blast of wet snow then the cold. -37 windchill is nothing new, the first couple always suck. Did I hear something about Hawaii had snow in there forecast??


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

J232 said:


> It hasn’t been too bad so far, mild other then this short cold snap, should be back to seasonal by the weekend. Had a blast of wet snow then the cold. -37 windchill is nothing new, the first couple always suck. Did I hear something about Hawaii had snow in there forecast??


yeah, like 12 inches in hawaii. 

same here though, those first few days where the cold reaches all the way to your bones before you get used to it again.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

J232 said:


> Cold as fuck out now, assume it’s -30 in the wind over there too.


Yeah today was around -30 all day. Nice and sunny though 

Just leaving work now


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

nice sunset pic!

is that a planet or star above the moon? or one of elon musk's satellites?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> nice sunset pic!
> 
> is that a planet or star above the moon? or one of elon musk's satellites?


Idk lol


----------



## J232 (Dec 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> nice sunset pic!
> 
> is that a planet or star above the moon? or one of elon musk's satellites?


Prob Venus, I have a 1 in 6 chance of being right


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

J232 said:


> Prob Venus, I have a 1 in 6 chance of being right


so are you old enough to remember that Pluto was a planet??? lmao

and who doesn't love Uranus? amirite???


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

J232 said:


> Prob Venus, I have a 1 in 6 chance of being right


Uranus is very bright tonight


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Uranus is very bright tonight


well thank you. i just had it waxed the other day...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> well thank you. i just had it waxed the other day...


Bleaching would be too much. Good call


----------



## crownroyal (Dec 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah today was around -30 all day. Nice and sunny though
> 
> Just leaving work now
> 
> ...


You live in Fort McMurray ?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

crownroyal said:


> You live in Fort McMurray ?


Near


----------



## SteakBags (Dec 6, 2021)

What are your temps and humidity in early veg? Like week 4? Having trouble dialing my new 4x8 tent, super slow growth …I’ll give you details but I feel you may not want them lol


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 6, 2021)

Did you get your second 100 dollar grinder yet? If so how's the coarse plate?


----------



## crownroyal (Dec 6, 2021)

Looks like a oil sands picture


----------



## Xsan (Dec 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Near



knew you were canadian man, didn't realize you were arctic. Been for fort mac once for work, different way of life up there for sure and I tell stories from my short trip there often


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

crownroyal said:


> Looks like a oil sands picture


That’s a cement plant in the picture.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Did you get your second 100 dollar grinder yet? If so how's the coarse plate?


Tracking shows delivery by end of day, and well it’s the end of the day here lol


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2021)

Xsan said:


> knew you were canadian man, didn't realize you were arctic. Been for fort mac once for work, different way of life up there for sure and I tell stories from my short trip there often


It’s a whole different world up there man. People don’t even have a clue.


----------



## Xsan (Dec 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s a whole different world up there man. People don’t even have a clue.



100% legitimate truth, keep up the good work. I quietly lurk in the background and always enjoy the show. in for the table grow as well, i am sure you will prefer it and I will hope some day we get rid of dumb plant count laws.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

Rozay


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 7, 2021)

More butt hurt kids @bk78?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

Freddy Flintstone said:


>


Hey @sunni when you wake up you may want to cross reference this noobs IP address with @zzyx 

Bannable offence making fake accts to troll I believe


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 7, 2021)

Imagine making a grown man mad enough to make a fake account just to post in your thread


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

Freddy Flintstone said:


> Do I smell snitches?


The fact that you’re too much of a pussy to post with your real acct is laughable and both should be banned


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

Freddy Flintstone said:


> I thought this was friendly place.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 7, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Imagine making a grown man mad enough to make a fake account just to post in your thread


Such as life, a troll can only troll if they are fed. It took me a long time to understand that if you ignore and don't feed, you are the actual winner. Whether that is the ignore button, or just in general. Works great in real life too. Insert cat pic below.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Such as life, a troll can only troll if they are fed. It took me a long time to understand that if you ignore and don't feed, you are the actual winner. Whether that is the ignore button, or just in general. Works great in real life too. Insert cat pic below.


Jealousy brings out the best of them most times. It’s like water off a ducks back.

Here’s a Christmas collar the shipping lady at my work made Ada


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

Just some after work shots


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yup, many neighbours have already recorded packs of yotes hunting my area on their outdoor cameras.


I saw a big one today


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just some after work shots
> 
> View attachment 5042590View attachment 5042591View attachment 5042592View attachment 5042593View attachment 5042594


Can a few of us run through tomorrow and get a few cuttings? Lowers would be fine i guess.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Can a few of us run through tomorrow and get a few cuttings? Lowers would be fine i guess.


Swing by. Call me when you get to Canada, I’ll shoot you my addy then k?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Swing by. Call me when you get to Canada, I’ll shoot you my addy then k?


100 percent. Thanks dude.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Swing by. Call me when you get to Canada, I’ll shoot you my addy then k?


I'm here......dude it is cold


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> 100 percent. Thanks dude.


You a bourbon drinker? Just picked myself up a bottle of Michter’s small batch for the Christmas season, I’ll share a couple ounces with you even.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You a bourbon drinker? Just picked myself up a bottle of Michter’s small batch for the Christmas season, I’ll share a couple ounces with you even.


Don't know much about bourbon, but pretty sure I can drink it. Kind of a pussy when it comes to drinking, but I've never said no to a drink!!!! Never in my life!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Don't know much about bourbon, but pretty sure I can drink it. Kind of a pussy when it comes to drinking, but I've never said no to a drink!!!! Never in my life!!!!!


Cool. Just don’t be whipping your dick out or anything if you start getting drunk. Or it’s getting chopped off with a rusty machete.

See you tomorrow


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Ah friendship....there you go


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just some after work shots
> 
> View attachment 5042590View attachment 5042591View attachment 5042592View attachment 5042593View attachment 5042594


What is height of those plants now? Looks nice.


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah today was around -30 all day. Nice and sunny though
> 
> Just leaving work now
> 
> ...


About -16c /3f here. No snow yet. Just frost everywhere and way too cold for me. This is my view.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You a bourbon drinker? Just picked myself up a bottle of Michter’s small batch for the Christmas season, I’ll share a couple ounces with you even.


Micther's is awesome!

have you tried Blanton's? the one with the pewter horse on the cork? really good stuff too


----------



## ISK (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yeah today was around -30 all day. Nice and sunny though
> 
> Just leaving work now
> 
> ...


I do miss the beautiful Alberta blue sky....it may get flipping cold but the sunshine makes you feel better


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Micther's is awesome!
> 
> have you tried Blanton's? the one with the pewter horse on the cork? really good stuff too


I have not. I will grab myself a bottle to share with my dawg mogofrog


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

@lusidghost touched down today. Glad I scooped a large with the coarse grind


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @lusidghost touched down today. Glad I scooped a large with the coarse grind
> 
> View attachment 5043234View attachment 5043235View attachment 5043236


Congratulations! I didn't realize how much bigger the larger one is. What's the coarse ground bud look like? If you don't mind taking a picture.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Congratulations! I didn't realize how much bigger the larger one is. What's the coarse ground bud look like? If you don't mind taking a picture.


Can’t really see well in the pic, I’m going to twist one up now it looks perfect for doobies


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Can’t really see well in the pic, I’m going to twist one up now it looks perfect for doobies
> 
> View attachment 5043245


That looks about perfect to me.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 8, 2021)

Also that's some pretty looking weed there, tiger.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That looks about perfect to me.


Yup me too. This bud I ground up was really dry too. I’ll grind up a moister one tomorrow and shoot you some pics of it.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Also that's some pretty looking weed there, tiger.


Thats my #1 stunna, have 2 more going currently in flower


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2021)

Frosty here this morning 

28 days into flow


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Frosty here this morning
> 
> 28 days into flow
> 
> View attachment 5043461View attachment 5043462View attachment 5043463View attachment 5043464View attachment 5043465View attachment 5043466View attachment 5043467View attachment 5043468


Damn thats tight, how close to the lights now? I forget a lot, when was flip?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Damn thats tight, how close to the lights now? I forget a lot, when was flip?


The tallest cola is about 2” from one strip 

I flipped November 13


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 9, 2021)

Mighty quiet in here today


----------



## bk78 (Dec 9, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mighty quiet in here today


Oh just wait. Newest sock just joined


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mighty quiet in here today


the trolls have stopped in Kamloops to resupply themselves and increase morale before making the long trip to the Shit Show for the weekend.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 9, 2021)

Since there’s a lull in troll activity, here’s my dog in the mountains playing in a bit of snow for the first time this year.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

Rozay 29 days in. Shes a beauty


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

it's friday. cashed my check and heading to the strip club. whooop whooop!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=621677242580114


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

^^^^^ my buddy put that up on FB.

i've watched it like 20 times now and i'm still laughing. lol.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> ^^^^^ my buddy put that up on FB.
> 
> i've watched it like 20 times now and i'm still laughing. lol.


I seen it yesterday on FB too lol.

There’s another one that similar, but with 2 cats DJing in a box haha


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

awesome!! lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2021)

Yeah that was pretty damn funny.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

Happy weekend everyone

credit to @Laughing Grass


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> 100 percent. Thanks dude.


Figured you’d ditch out


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Figured you’d ditch out


Sorry. Having trouble getting across border. I guess Americans not really lover up there? I told them I was just visiting and the border patrol thinks I'm moving there to get away from the American bullshit. Not sure where they getting that from.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Sorry. Having trouble getting across border. I guess Americans not really lover up there? I told them I was just visiting and the border patrol thinks I'm moving there to get away from the American bullshit. Not sure where they getting that from.


I’ll sponsor you


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Sorry. Having trouble getting across border. I guess Americans not really lover up there? I told them I was just visiting and the border patrol thinks I'm moving there to get away from the American bullshit. Not sure where they getting that from.


Maybe they just aren’t that into you


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

First 2 pics #1 stunna



Second 2 pics Rozay



Last 2 pics Stankasaurus


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 11, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe they just aren’t that into you


I'm wearing a Maple Leafs jersey though........


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> I'm wearing a Maple Leafs jersey though........


That’s why then, toss on a oilers jersey and you should be good to go.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> I'm wearing a Maple Leafs jersey though........


We have all made bad decisions


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> First 2 pics #1 stunna
> 
> View attachment 5044619View attachment 5044620
> 
> ...


How has the stankasours from last run been smoking? Is it the same cut as your friends ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> First 2 pics #1 stunna
> 
> View attachment 5044619View attachment 5044620
> 
> ...


Icing out on ya. Nice!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> How has the stankasours from last run been smoking? Is it the same cut as your friends ?


It’s really good. It’s got the rotten meaty terps from mr stinky


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s really good. It’s got the rotten meaty terps from mr stinky
> 
> View attachment 5044633


That bud structure though!!!!!! Beautiful dude!!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

3 kinds of hash for breakfast, then off for a eggs Benny brunch


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

@lusidghost can you post your concentration of shock here? All I am able to get here is super shock at 65%


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh and here’s some 58% RH weed ground up with the coarse grind plate in by the way. Another shitty pic but whatever


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 3 kinds of hash for breakfast, then off for a eggs Benny brunch
> 
> View attachment 5044668


Where?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Where?


Cora’s


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 11, 2021)

dont' trust my math, but i think it's 0.08 grams per 10 gallon is 1ppm of 65% shock


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> @lusidghost can you post your concentration of shock here? All I am able to get here is super shock at 65%


I used bleach, but only that one time. I can't remember how much, but it was a ridiculously small amount. Something like a drop or two per gallon. I'm interested in pool shock as well.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> dont' trust my math, but i think it's 0.08 grams per 10 gallon is 1ppm of 65% shock


So .24g of super shock per 30 gallon reservoir fill?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So .24g of super shock per 30 gallon reservoir fill?


correct. i did 52 X 0.1 = 5.2 5.2/ 65= 0.08 
kinda makes sense since its stronger than the original 52% calculations so it should be less shock.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> correct. i did 52 X 0.1 = 5.2 5.2/ 65= 0.08
> kinda makes sense since its stronger than the original 52% calculations so it should be less shock.


I’m going to take a pic of the bag when it shows up just to confirm with you before I cook my shit


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 11, 2021)

go for it.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's friday. cashed my check and heading to the strip club. whooop whooop!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=621677242580114





https://www.instagram.com/reel/CXWQfLeJwUC/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It’s really good. It’s got the rotten meaty terps from mr stinky
> 
> View attachment 5044633


That’s tight man!


----------



## myke (Dec 11, 2021)

3-5 ppm 
http://www.foodsafe.ca/dilution-calculator.html


----------



## myke (Dec 11, 2021)

At 65% you'll find it too small of a dose.Thats why just plain pool shock is the norm.Regular clorox bleach I believe is 7.5%


----------



## myke (Dec 11, 2021)

So just plain 7.5% bleach @4ppm in 30gallons is 7.6 ml. Much easier to do.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

myke said:


> At 65% you'll find it too small of a dose.Thats why just plain pool shock is the norm.Regular clorox bleach I believe is 7.5%



Technically wouldn’t it be the same dose though?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

Couple canopy shots


----------



## myke (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Technically wouldn’t it be the same dose though?


Yes but needs to be very accurate,at 65% just a hair off and you got too much or not enough.


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 11, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Couple canopy shots
> 
> View attachment 5044866View attachment 5044867


That looks real nice!


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 11, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That’s tight man!


@bk78 how do you like them Grove Bags?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

myke said:


> Yes but needs to be very accurate,at 65% just a hair off and you got too much or not enough.


Word. I’ll make sure my measurements are precise then.

Thank you


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Last jar of Rozay just cracked, harvested 7 months ago


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Last jar of Rozay just cracked, harvested 7 months ago
> 
> View attachment 5045193


Bet that is the best weed in the world


----------



## myke (Dec 12, 2021)

Ive always found fresh to be not so harsh compared to 6 month old.Maybe my old stuff just gets to dry.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rolla J said:


> Bet that is the best weed in the world


You’re going to sit here and try and troll my shit when this is your current trash you have going?

Hahahaha fucken beat it weak troll


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You’re going to sit here and try and troll my shit when this is your current trash you have going?
> 
> Hahahaha fucken beat it weak troll
> 
> View attachment 5045237View attachment 5045238View attachment 5045239


Always assuming the worst kike


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rolla J said:


> Always assuming the worst kike


Racist too I see eh?


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Last jar of Rozay just cracked, harvested 7 months ago
> 
> View attachment 5045193


Like come on, been in the jar curing for 7 months. Bet that is some bomb weed. How is that trolling @bk78


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rolla J said:


> Like come been in the jar curing for 6 months. Bet that is some bomb weed. How is that trolling @bk78


English please troll


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 12, 2021)

Rolla J said:


> Always assuming the worst kike


I was with you until this shit.


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> English please troll


Calling me the troll tho. Right.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rolla J said:


> Calling me the troll tho. Right.


Racist fucking troll to boot


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Racist fucking troll to boot


Huh?


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 12, 2021)

Trolls just an internet insult as worst. No harm. But to say racist things is actually illegal. Essp if it creates anxiety….


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

You win BK78 my feelings are really hurt now. I'll leave


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

myke said:


> So just plain 7.5% bleach @4ppm in 30gallons is 7.6 ml. Much easier to do


how many times and how long has the bottle of bleach been open/opened? shock crystals aren't diluted by air


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rolla J said:


> You win BK78 my feelings are really hurt now. I'll leave


I’m not trying to win anything here, you came at me and tagged me in a thread last week thinking I should know who you are? When I replied “and you are who again” you said I should know who you are?

I left it at that, then of course you like every other worthless troll comes to the shit show


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

myke said:


> Yes but needs to be very accurate,at 65% just a hair off and you got too much or not enough.


just need a digi scale accurate to 0.01 grams. i got mine for 20 bucks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Racist too I see eh?


anti-Semitic piece of shit would be more accurate


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> just need a digi scale accurate to 0.01 grams. i got mine for 20 bucks.


Yeah I have one already. We good.


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m not trying to win anything here, you came at me and tagged me in a thread last week thinking I should know who you are? When I replied “and you are who again” you said I should know who you are?
> 
> I left it at that, then of course you like every other worthless troll comes to the shit show


No vendetta here. Oh that ^who cares man that's old bs


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

But this isn't racist. Hmmmm


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

Rolla J said:


> But this isn't racist. HmmmmView attachment 5045245


kike is slang for Jewish. 

and bk's post seems like white on white troll-job.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rolla J said:


> But this isn't racist. HmmmmView attachment 5045245


I see no racism


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 12, 2021)

I wonder how many Jews choose to live within the Arctic Circle. I assume not many, for they are a sensible peoples.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I wonder how many Jews choose to live within the Arctic Circle. I assume not many, for they are a sensible peoples.


Well many chose northern Canada for some strange reason.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well many chose northern Canada for some strange reason.


Drake is Jewish isn't he? Hmm. Maybe I'm the racist for assuming they weren't that crazy.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2021)

I appreciate the gigantic spear crack, even though it's fucked up, you know, black men have big dicks,racist white people call us spear chuckers,but you cee no racism in it??? It's so easy to play this game on the internet where no one can get close to you...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh yay another racist!



Frank Nitty said:


> you know, black men have big dicks




Not what I’ve heard from 90% of my exs 

Keep reaching though


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I appreciate the gigantic spear crack, even though it's fucked up, you know, black men have big dicks,racist white people call us spear chuckers,but you cee no racism in it??? It's so easy to play this game on the internet where no one can get close to you...


Huh?


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I appreciate the gigantic spear crack, even though it's fucked up, you know, black men have big dicks,racist white people call us spear chuckers,but you cee no racism in it??? It's so easy to play this game on the internet where no one can get close to you...


People are not white. Paper is


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> People are not white. Paper is


Paper is yellow too


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Huh?


The picture was racist as fuck...You can try all you want but you can't make me think otherwise... Everything I said was based upon that picture... I'm far from a racist, it doesn't matter what color you are if I don't like you I don't like you... My children are with a white woman!!! Try something different because that can't stick to me!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> People are not white. Paper is


Ya'll corny as fuck


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Drake is Jewish isn't he? Hmm. Maybe I'm the racist for assuming they weren't that crazy.


judaism isn't a race, you dumb mother fucker.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ya'll corny as fuck


No. Calling people white is “corny” as fuck. Those People are Caucasian. And iv come to find that people whom are defensive about being ‘racist’ usually are flat guilty. And always run to “my girl is white or my best friend is white. Lmao. Those are racist remarks right there. If you claim what you claim. You know the difference between respect and disrespect and that it has absolutely nothing to do with race. And you sir.

Are disrespectful.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> The picture was racist as fuck...You can try all you want but you can't make me think otherwise... Everything I said was based upon that picture... I'm far from a racist, it doesn't matter what color you are if I don't like you I don't like you... My children are with a white woman!!! Try something different because that can't stick to me!!!


I don't think the picture was meant to be racist. Unless I'm missing something this got taken way out of control.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> No. Calling people white is “corny” as fuck. Those People are Caucasian. And iv come to find that people whom are defensive about being ‘racist’ usually are flat guilty. And always run to “my girl is white or my best friend is white. Lmao. Those are racist remarks right there. If you claim what you claim. You know the difference between respect and disrespect and that it has absolutely nothing to do with race. And you sir.
> 
> Are disrespectful.


thats what got that racist renfro booted. he claimed his comments weren't racist cause he banged a black gal. (probably had to pay her but that's beside the point)


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 12, 2021)

Sorry @bk78 No disrespect towards your thread. I’m not one to chime in usually. I’m back to sitting back and learning the ‘shit show’ lol. Honestly one of the most helpful threads iv been using.


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

Can we see more pictures of your cat? @bk78. Those are my favs. I'm a sucker for cats


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> The picture was racist as fuck...You can try all you want but you can't make me think otherwise... Everything I said was based upon that picture... I'm far from a racist, it doesn't matter what color you are if I don't like you I don't like you... My children are with a white woman!!! Try something different because that can't stick to me!!!


WOW frank 

I thought you were a pretty chill dude, but it turns out your a racist piece of trash too just like your buddy.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh yay another racist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a stereotypical comment... Gigantic spear??? Double entendre for a black man... I'm just saying, its suspect... But I'm not going to go back and forth with ya'll about this because its not worth the time...Clean up your act and come to the light...


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> That was a stereotypical comment... Gigantic spear??? Double entendre for a black man... I'm just saying, its suspect... But I'm not going to go back and forth with ya'll about this because its not worth the time...Clean up your act and come to the light...


He was assuming I was a troll. And the picture shows me, the troll sucking dick. That's wrong. I was being humble until that picture.


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 12, 2021)

Fuck I love this thread. It's without doubt the best thread on this forum!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Double entendre for a black man


lame. fail. i've never ever seen gigantic spear used to describe a black dudes penis. sorry.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

Rolla J said:


> He was assuming I was a troll. And the picture shows me, the troll sucking dick. That's wrong. I was being humble until that picture.


that's a double dipped ice cream cone with a bunch of sprinkles on top.

guess we know what you are thinking about, huh?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Fuck I love this thread. It's without doubt the best thread on this forum!!!


Just seen your latest journal update. 3” tall plants at a month a half old?

What’s the issue you think for no growth?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2021)

Call it what you want... Jesus still loves you...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m going to change the meme to gigantic , hairy, white cock. out of respect to my African brothers.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> WOW frank
> 
> I thought you were a pretty chill dude, but it turns out your a racist piece of trash too just like your buddy.


I'm telling you that as a black man that is what I cee in that picture, and that makes me racist??? I didn't say one derogatory thing towards white people... Show me where I did...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Call it what you want... Jesus still loves you...


Oh I see why you think the way you think now. The first meme wasn’t animated of you sucking on the spear maybe?

Stop sucking on spears, it’s making your mind do dumb shit Frank


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

holy shit, i go ATVing for a few hours and this thread goes to hell!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

^^^^^^ still no snow: 12/12/2021


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to change the meme to gigantic , hairy, white cock. out of respect to my African brothers.


I'm not African, I wasn't born there,I don't want to go there... Especially not to live!!! THEY DON'T WANT US THERE EITHER!!! WE ARE THE ONLY PEOPLE WHO ARE NOT WANTED IN OUR HOMELAND OR OUR NEW HOME... THAT'S A KNOWN FACT!!! NOW, WHAT DID I SAY THAT WAS RACIST NOW??? I'M DONE...I WON'T DARKEN THIS DOORSTEP AGAIN... PEACE DOGGIES!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> holy shit, i go ATVing for a few hours and this thread goes to hell!!
> 
> View attachment 5045383View attachment 5045384


Beautiful area!!! Ya'll have to make snow out there now to at least accommodate the people who want to come to the resorts for xmas right???


----------



## J232 (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh hey guys  ... I see it’s the weekend up in here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2021)

A spear is a tool....has nothing to do with the race of the person using it. A comment can be racist......shows a lot about the person using it.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hasn’t been a cat posted for a minute


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2021)

J232 said:


> Oh hey guys  ... I see it’s the weekend up in here.


Up in here, up in here. Ya'll gonna make me loose my mind, up in here up in here.


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hasn’t been a cat posted for a minute
> 
> View attachment 5045402


Cute.then brrrrr


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> judaism isn't a race, you dumb mother fucker.


No shit, motherfucker?


----------



## Brettman (Dec 12, 2021)

Here’s a picture of my dogs sleeping this afternoon cute af lol


----------



## Brettman (Dec 12, 2021)

That daschund is a straight up stud


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Here’s a picture of my dogs sleeping this afternoon cute af lolView attachment 5045404


5k for both?


----------



## Brettman (Dec 12, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> 5k for both?


Not a chance haha.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Not a chance haha.


Just a running joke I do here. They're dope!!!


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> judaism isn't a race, you dumb mother fucker.


Rilla called BK a kike. I said that I doubt very many Jews lived in the arctic, for they are too sensible. BK said on the contrary, there were many Jews living in the arctic. I said that's right, well known Jew; Drake, is from Canada So maybe they (Jewish people) were crazier than I thought. (for living in the arctic) 

The joke was "people who live in the arctic are crazy."


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just seen your latest journal update. 3” tall plants at a month a half old?
> 
> What’s the issue you think for no growth?


My shit growing ability is the issue!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Maybe I'm the racist for assuming they weren't that crazy





rkymtnman said:


> judaism isn't a race


@lusidghost maybe i misunderstood you and maybe i didn't? if so , i apologize for calling you a DMF


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @lusidghost maybe i misunderstood you and maybe i didn't?


I have no idea what you're even accusing me of.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 13, 2021)

It's like you plucked a single post without reading everything leading up to it. Context matters.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I have no idea what you're even accusing me of.


you can't be racist to jewish people: judaism isnt a race, it's a religion. and like i said, maybe i misunderstood where you were going with it. <hatchet buried>


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you can't be racist to jewish people: judaism isnt a race, it's a religion. and like i said, maybe i misunderstood where you were going with it. <hatchet buried>


Iv always known that. But still can’t figure out why people who are Jewish literally all have the same hairline and are funnier than hell on tv.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you can't be racist to jewish people: judaism isnt a race, it's a religion. and like i said, maybe i misunderstood where you were going with it. <hatchet buried>


I think that's splitting hairs of what is considered racism. I would consider Nazis as racists for trying to wipe them off the map. I know that "anti-Semite" is a more appropriate term, but in the context of what was going on it made sense. Also Judaism is sort of a race. It's a complicated.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Iv always known that. But still can’t figure out why people who are Jewish literally all have the same hairline and are funnier than hell on tv.


larry david and jerry seinfeld couldn't be more opposite with hair.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Also Judaism is sort of a race


black jews, asian jews, white jews, purple jews. it's not a race.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 13, 2021)

How about the rest. Sandler. Hill. Murray. Rogen. Stiller. I can keep going. All the hair is the same. Lol


----------



## bk78 (Dec 13, 2021)

Here’s some weed


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s some weed
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045669View attachment 5045670View attachment 5045671


Looking great, damn. You get 3 or 4 turns/yr in there?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 13, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> Looking great, damn. You get 3 or 4 turns/yr in there?


I took this summer off, needed a vacation so just did 2 runs this year. Normally get 3 though


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I think that's splitting hairs of what is considered racism. I would consider Nazis as racists for trying to wipe them off the map. I know that "anti-Semite" is a more appropriate term, but in the context of what was going on it made sense. Also Judaism is sort of a race. It's a complicated.


I kinda get what you're saying, but Judaism, is no more a race, than catholicism. They are both scrutinized and criticized like races though.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 13, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I kinda get what you're saying, but Judaism, is no more a race, than catholicism. They are both scrutinized and criticized like races though.


I'm not trying to get into a religious debate in BK's journal, but it's far more complicated than that. Conversion to Judaism hasn't always been possible. Bloodlines were everything. That's where the whole "chosen people" thing came from. While "race" is disputable and probably not accurate, Judaism is much more ethnoreligious than all other major religions. This set the stage for Christianity and Islam to sweep the world due to open conversions. 

Anyway, I'm an atheist leaner (possibly a simulation) who loves people and weed. I meant no offense to anyone.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'm not trying to get into a religious debate in BK's journal, but it's far more complicated than that. Conversion to Judaism hasn't always been possible. Bloodlines were everything. That's where the whole "chosen people" thing came from. While "race" is disputable and probably not accurate, Judaism is much more ethnoreligious than all other major religions. This set the stage for Christianity and Islam to sweep the world due to open conversions.
> 
> Anyway, I'm an atheist leaner (possibly a simulation) who loves people and weed. I meant no offense to anyone.


I take no offense. I feel everybody should choose what's right for them. I was raised in a catholic household, read thru the Bible a few times, but never really got more out of it than a few lessons learned, and passed on.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to change the meme to gigantic , hairy, white cock. out of respect to my African brothers.


Now Im offended. Being a white man with a gigantic, hairy, white cock. 

Everyone thinks its cool, until the hooker you just paid runs away in fear. And try taking a shit and the head dangles in the dirty toilet water. Need I go on? 

I guess we all have our own crosses to bare. (no offense to the Catholics)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Now Im offended. Being a white man with a gigantic, hairy, white cock.
> 
> Everyone thinks its cool, until the hooker you just paid runs away in fear. And try taking a shit and the head dangles in the dirty toilet water. Need I go on?
> 
> I guess we all have our own crosses to bare. (no offense to the Catholics)


Pics or it never happened


----------



## bk78 (Dec 13, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Now Im offended. Being a white man with a gigantic, hairy, white cock.
> 
> Everyone thinks its cool, until the hooker you just paid runs away in fear. And try taking a shit and the head dangles in the dirty toilet water. Need I go on?
> 
> I guess we all have our own crosses to bare. (no offense to the Catholics)


You fucking trashy trolls just can’t get enough of the shit show eh?

Being the big dog you think you are you should fire up a journal so I can shit all over it too? But of course you won’t…..


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> You fucking trashy trolls just can’t get enough of the shit show eh?
> 
> Being the big dog you think you are you should fire up a journal so I can shit all over it too? But of course you won’t…..
> 
> ...


Wow, I wasn't even trolling you bro, Take it easy lol. I was attempting humor with all the butt hurt here. Feisty today, aren't you! ?

And you're probably right though. I work 50+ a week managing my business. 4 to 6 hours a day at my grow. I have a beautiful wife, 2 healthy kids, and 2 dogs. A house and a cabin. I work out at minimum an hour a day at the gym, 6 days a week. Diet, meal prep, and time with friends. I'm pretty busy.

To be honest, I don't want to do a journal. And yeah, too many trolls. I don't like showing whole rooms or plant counts for my own personal reasons. I don't aim for cred on this site. I don't care about what you or anyone here thinks of me here. Just people who bring me money and the people I love are the only ones I care about opinion wise. I kill time while at work reading and commenting, being I have a passion for the plant, growing, and producing the best quality buds I can.

Seems you have a stick up your ass or maybe its a gigantic spear and cant take a sarcastic joke that wasn't even aimed at you. Maybe its because I'm not fluffing your ego like your jock riders do? I read, I hit the like button, and I comment every once in a while because I think I'm funny. You're plants are nice and healthy, I enjoy your pics and reading your journal. Continue on...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 13, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Wow, I wasn't even trolling you bro, Take it easy lol. I was attempting humor with all the butt hurt here. Feisty today, aren't you! ?
> 
> And you're probably right though. I work 50+ a week managing my business. 4 to 6 hours a day at my grow. I have a beautiful wife, 2 healthy kids, and 2 dogs. A house and a cabin. I work out at minimum an hour a day at the gym, 6 days a week. Diet, meal prep, and time with friends. I'm pretty busy.
> 
> ...


I don’t recall asking for your life story either? Nor do I give a fuck about it. Keep your trolling, racist bullshit out of here.

Thanks


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t recall asking for your life story either? Nor do I give a fuck about it. Keep your trolling, racist bullshit out of here.
> 
> Thanks


Well mother fucker, I gave it to you. And you read and commented, like I knew you would. So predictable. Simple minded people usually are.

And you did ask me for a journal, which my reply was the reasons why I am not doing one. So yeah, you kind of did ask.


----------



## ISK (Dec 13, 2021)

meow


----------



## bk78 (Dec 13, 2021)

ISK said:


> meow
> 
> View attachment 5045832


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 13, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5045866


That's a sweet double walled glass mug.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2021)

I’m beginning to think this thread should have been named The litter Show


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m beginning to think this thread should have been named The litter Show


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Autodoctor (Dec 14, 2021)

I would spell my name in the snow every morning. Lucky to see snow 1 day a year where I live


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> I would spell my name in the snow every morning. Lucky to see snow 1 day a year where I live


I see it roughly 6 months out of the year. This year was way late with snow though. We had our first frost in September though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Happy weekend everyone
> 
> credit to @Laughing Grass
> 
> View attachment 5044618


Lol I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I see it roughly 6 months out of the year. This year was way late with snow though. We had our first frost in September though


What do your summer temps get up to, and how long are the spring / fall seasons?


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I see it roughly 6 months out of the year. This year was way late with snow though. We had our first frost in September though


Well that explains it.

No wonder your such a miserable person with no sense of humor, probably a vitamin D deficiency.

The only joys in life are taking pictures of your cat and counting how many likes you can get on "roll it up". Whatever makes you feel better about yourself, bro. Remember, your only as good as your grow journal LOL. Oh, take the next summer off, too much work taking care of 6 plants, big dawg...

You trolled me from the moment I made this account, even started following me for info to use with the trolling. Claims to hate trolls..

="DarkWeb, post: 16638450, member: 1021759"]
Oh @bk78 is following you 
View attachment 5026480
[/QUOTE]


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> What do your summer temps get up to, and how long are the spring / fall seasons?


This summer was a record of 70+ days over 30 Celsius 

Was brutally hot


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Well that explains it.
> 
> No wonder your such a miserable person with no sense of humor, probably a vitamin D deficiency.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ahahaha look at the big commercial grower and father of kids still fucking crying 24 hours later 

Hahahaha


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Well that explains it.
> 
> No wonder your such a miserable person with no sense of humor, probably a vitamin D deficiency.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

More laughing just cause

Hahahahaha


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 14, 2021)

More laughing just cause

Hahahahaha
[/QUOTE]
Glad I could help, bro. You need to laugh and smile more. Nobody likes and ornery person.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> More laughing just cause
> 
> Hahahahaha


Glad I could help, bro. You need to laugh and smile more. Nobody likes and ornery person. 
[/QUOTE]

I bet you thought about me more last night than you did your wife and kids. Beat it poser


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Glad I could help, bro. You need to laugh and smile more. Nobody likes and ornery person.


I bet you thought about me more last night than you did your wife and kids. Beat it poser
[/QUOTE]
I did, you were on my mind all night. Couldn't sleep.. See my wife and kids are happy. They got everything they need in life. It was you that I was worried about. Hope things get better.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> More laughing just cause
> 
> Hahahahaha


Glad I could help, bro. You need to laugh and smile more. Nobody likes and ornery person. 
[/QUOTE]

You know for someone who works 50 hours a week, 6 hours a day in his fake grow room and a father of 2 kids. You sure do spend a lot of time logged into this forum?

Just another dude who lies about his real life im


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Glad I could help, bro. You need to laugh and smile more. Nobody likes and ornery person.


You know for someone who works 50 hours a week, 6 hours a day in his fake grow room and a father of 2 kids. You sure do spend a lot of time logged into this forum?

Just another dude who lies about his real life im
[/QUOTE]
Straight stalker status. Im flattered!

Yes, I manage my business. I'm sitting at my desk right now typing to you. The employees are working hard. When everything is going good, I don't have anything to do. And yes, the father of two kids. Proud moment. Since you take such good notes, I expect a fathers day present next year.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 14, 2021)

Your at your work desk posting? What if you get caught?


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 14, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Your at your work desk posting? What if you get caught?


 Get caught doing what? Oh BK didn't tell you? Its my business. My desk. Unless this is all a dream, like the matrix and I'm just here lying about everything to look cool in front of random screen names I will never actually meet. 

Its all in fun bro. I dont want to piss anyone off, just killing time. Makes the day go by a little faster.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Get caught doing what? Oh BK didn't tell you? Its my business. My desk. Unless this is all a dream, like the matrix and I'm just here lying about everything to look cool in front of random screen names I will never actually meet.
> 
> Its all in fun bro. I dont want to piss anyone off, just killing time. Makes the day go by a little faster.


Manage or own? Not that I care whatsoever, but you posted conflicting info.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 14, 2021)

BK & OG-KPG
​


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Manage or own? Not that I care whatsoever, but you posted conflicting info.


It’s great when they slip over their own bullshit innit?


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> BK & OG-KPG
> View attachment 5046478​


I remember this skit.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Manage or own? Not that I care whatsoever, but you posted conflicting info.


I like the detective in you, must get that from BK. I own and manage it, since you wanted to know. Keep trying bro. I don't lie, I don't cheat, and I don't steal.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I remember this skit.


From SNL?


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> BK & OG-KPG
> View attachment 5046478​


Aint that some shit!

Fitting in the shit show.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> I like the detective in you, must get that from BK. I own and manage it, since you wanted to know. Keep trying bro. I don't lie, I don't cheat, and I don't steal.


I guess, if reading your posts from 5 minutes apart and mildly thinking is considered detective work.


----------



## Autodoctor (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I see it roughly 6 months out of the year. This year was way late with snow though. We had our first frost in September though


i wouldn’t never leave the house if it snows. No one here nows how to drive in it


----------



## J232 (Dec 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Aint that some shit!
> 
> Fitting in the shit show.


No crying in the shit show during the week, get with it, we are here for cats and weed, not your whinny ass.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I guess, if reading your posts from 5 minutes apart and mildly thinking is considered detective work.


I'm just messing with you bro, not many get my sarcasm. I have no bone to pick with you or anyone else. BK spazzed on me yesterday after I made a joke, and I am just giving him some shit back. I will leave you all alone now. It was all in fun.

In all sincerity, we all probably have a lot more in common than not. I don't wish ill will on anyone here. If any of you are out in west Michigan, I will roll you a joint and buy you a beer. I have real enemies in real life, not on here.

Wishing you all happy holidays, peace, and prosperity.

KGP, signing off the shit show. Peace.

Im sure I will get quoted and trolled a few times, but you have the green light. I wont bite back.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> I'm just messing with you bro, not many get my sarcasm. I have no bone to pick with you or anyone else. BK spazzed on me yesterday after I made a joke, and I am just giving him some shit back. I will leave you all alone now. It was all in fun.
> 
> In all sincerity, we all probably have a lot more in common than not. I don't wish ill will on anyone here. If any of you are out in west Michigan, I will roll you a joint and buy you a beer. I have real enemies in real life, not on here.
> 
> ...


You’ll be back.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 14, 2021)

I wonder how I’d react if I saw my boss on RIU arguing with people while me and my team were hard at work. Not sure


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> i wouldn’t never leave the house if it snows. No one here nows how to drive in it



Love driving in the snow. First thing I do when I hop in is turn traction control OFF


----------



## Brettman (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> You know for someone who works 50 hours a week, 6 hours a day in his fake grow room and a father of 2 kids. You sure do spend a lot of time logged into this forum?
> 
> Just another dude who lies about his real life im


the father of *two* kids. Proud moment. 
[/QUOTE]
Which one?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

A few fan leaves directly in front of the wall fans are taking a beating as usual, I’ll take airflow over a few damaged leaves though


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice plants?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

I think I’m going to plug in the UV pucks this weekend and see how the plants react again. I think they are too close, and will taco the leaves personally. But I’ll give it a try anyways when I can be home to check on them.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Dec 14, 2021)

Try UV on one side only?


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 14, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I think I’m going to plug in the UV pucks this weekend and see how the plants react again. I think they are too close, and will taco the leaves personally. But I’ll give it a try anyways when I can be home to check on them.


How do you like the results with the added uv?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> How do you like the results with the added uv?



Haven’t really been able to test them since I got them really. Plants have touched the ceiling last 2 grows pretty much


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Dec 14, 2021)

You've got a great opportunity to do a nice A/B comparo


----------



## Flork (Dec 14, 2021)

I like using UV. At this point I run mine 15 minutes a day. How long do you run yours?


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 14, 2021)

Flork said:


> I like using UV. At this point I run mine 15 minutes a day. How long do you run yours?


Shit. I’m running mine 3 hours a day….


----------



## bk78 (Dec 14, 2021)

Flork said:


> I like using UV. At this point I run mine 15 minutes a day. How long do you run yours?



Haven’t fired them this run yet, I’ll see this weekend how they react


----------



## Flork (Dec 14, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Shit. I’m running mine 3 hours a day….


I'm using a 4 foot T5 AgroMax pure UV bulb. I've used it for a couple years or so now and settled on 15 minutes a day but maybe I'll push that a little longer. I've burned them in the past heh heh.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 15, 2021)

Flork said:


> I'm using a 4 foot T5 AgroMax pure UV bulb. I've used it for a couple years or so now and settled on 15 minutes a day but maybe I'll push that a little longer. I've burned them in the past heh heh.


I’m using a 2 foot geekbeast uvb/uva only. That’s prolly why I’m okay with 3 hours lol


----------



## ISK (Dec 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Love driving in the snow. First thing I do when I hop in is turn traction control OFF


Here in Vancouver, the first thing most people do is hop in and turn their brains OFF. ....oh I'm spinning out, better put the gas pedal to the metal.

I love passing 4WD SUV's with my Honda Accord while shooting slush on them


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 15, 2021)

ISK said:


> Here in Vancouver, the first thing most people do is hop in and turn their brains OFF. ....oh I'm spinning out, better put the gas pedal to the metal.
> 
> I love passing 4WD SUV's with my Honda Accord while shooting slush on them


are you guys allowed to use studded snow tires in CA? i have them mounted on a 2nd set of rims and switch thme on and off whenever we are supposed to get snow.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 15, 2021)

Studded tires are allowed in Alberta and Saskatchewan in the winter months. Not sure about the rest of Canada though. But the rest of our country considers AB little Texas....


----------



## ISK (Dec 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> are you guys allowed to use studded snow tires in CA? i have them mounted on a 2nd set of rims and switch thme on and off whenever we are supposed to get snow.


In British Columbia, studs up to 3.5 mm can only be used between October 1 and April 30


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 15, 2021)

hyatottoo said:


> View attachment 5047161View attachment 5047165View attachment 5047168View attachment 5047170


Wtf


----------



## leather lungs (Dec 15, 2021)

Picture history of your mom and sisters...


----------



## Brettman (Dec 15, 2021)

Alrighty then lol


----------



## bk78 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey it’s not the weekend @zzyx

Chill on the trolling


----------



## bk78 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey @Antidote Man good to see you around here too


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm pretty impressed @bk78 
Someone is jealous enough to take the time just to create an account and put it in your grow journal.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 15, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I'm pretty impressed @bk78
> Someone is jealous enough to take the time just to create an account and put it in your grow journal.


Dude this happens every second day in here


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dude this happens every second day in here


Wait a second... Didn't budder promise to suck you off. This post seems suspicious now. Lol


----------



## ISK (Dec 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Dude this happens every second day in here


So do cats, but figured you might enjoy some bigger kittens to brighten up BK's shit show.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 15, 2021)

ISK said:


> So do cats, but figured you might enjoy some bigger kittens to brighten up BK's shit show.
> 
> View attachment 5047282
> 
> View attachment 5047283


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Well that explains it.
> 
> No wonder your such a miserable person with no sense of humor, probably a vitamin D deficiency.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Where you trying to quote my post?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 15, 2021)

He was all flustered trying to lay into me. I think you’re a innocent victim of temper tantrum.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Did you attract babes like this when you were younger? Nuts, like flies to shit you get all of them....


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 15, 2021)

More like these guys...

bk78.. I'm obliged


----------



## bk78 (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you attract babes like this when you were younger? Nuts, like flies to shit you get all of them....


Including the crusty cum sock above this comment.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Including the crusty cum sock above this comment.


Wait...above this comment? or mine in the quote? This is confusing


----------



## Dr. Drake227 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hey troll master @bk78. You made fun of me saying salts were sweating out my plant. I dedicated the last few months to some r&d to dial in a problem I been having with tops getting fried. I was right that potassium was too high and I dropped that really low to induce a deficiency to see what else needed changes. Got these puppies looking salt free at 2.4 ec feed im getting 1.4 run off. Been giving them this for about a week any yellowing is from the past abuse I gave them so dont troll me too hard. Yes they were sweating out salts man this the same plant just getting the right nutrients.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dr. Drake227 said:


> Hey troll master @bk78. You made fun of me saying salts were sweating out my plant. I dedicated the last few months to some r&d to dial in a problem I been having with tops getting fried. I was right that potassium was too high and I dropped that really low to induce a deficiency to see what else needed changes. Got these puppies looking salt free at 2.4 ec feed im getting 1.4 run off. Been giving them this for about a week any yellowing is from the past abuse I gave them so dont troll me too hard. Yes they were sweating out salts man this the same plant just getting the right nutrients.
> View attachment 5048109View attachment 5048110


Oh neat a picture of a leaf


You've been stewing mad for the last 3 months just waiting to post this in my journal?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dr. Drake227 said:


> Hey troll master @bk78. You made fun of me saying salts were sweating out my plant. I dedicated the last few months to some r&d to dial in a problem I been having with tops getting fried. I was right that potassium was too high and I dropped that really low to induce a deficiency to see what else needed changes. Got these puppies looking salt free at 2.4 ec feed im getting 1.4 run off. Been giving them this for about a week any yellowing is from the past abuse I gave them so dont troll me too hard. Yes they were sweating out salts man this the same plant just getting the right nutrients.
> View attachment 5048109View attachment 5048110


I had to go back to see who you even were TBH

So I laughed at this comment 3 months ago https://www.rollitup.org/t/coco-experts-pls-help.1058325/post-16611998

And you came here now to tell me this garbage? Plants don’t sweat out salt end of fucking story.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

35 days into flower. It’s a frosty update inside and outside 

Last day of work until January 4th….so thats a bonus


----------



## myke (Dec 17, 2021)

The purple between the veins that you see from the underside.Is that from the light?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

myke said:


> The purple between the veins that you see from the underside.Is that from the light?


That’s the Rozay I think you’re talking about?

Her leaves go completely black pretty much when fully ripe, so I’m guessing they are starting the transition


----------



## myke (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That’s the Rozay I think you’re talking about?
> 
> Her leaves go completely black pretty much when fully ripe, so I’m guessing they are starting the transition


Ya,seems to be only the top leaves though.I now see why shes called Rozay.


----------



## Dr. Drake227 (Dec 17, 2021)

What has been your feed for them, you said you been using calmag how many ml a gallon


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dr. Drake227 said:


> What has been your feed for them, you said you been using calmag how many ml a gallon


Don’t worry bro they aren’t sweating salts out.


----------



## Dr. Drake227 (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Don’t worry bro they aren’t sweating salts out.


Yours are fine I just wanted to show it went away after not giving too much potassium. I was trying to figure if thats something others have seen and at around what number. My max would be k adds up to 76 around 160ppm any higher get yellowing stems. I have floraflex the bloom k at 2g a gallon goes to 80 I believe.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dr. Drake227 said:


> Yours are fine I just wanted to show it went away after not giving too much potassium. I was trying to figure if thats something others have seen and at around what number. My max would be k adds up to 76 around 160ppm any higher get yellowing stems. I have floraflex the bloom k at 2g a gallon goes to 80 I believe.


I use 2g of each a&b with floraflex per gallon. However I do have 10 pounds of the full tilt so I’m kind of experimenting this round with it.

My schedule right now is 2g/gallon of B1, 1g/gallon of B2 and 2g/gallon of full tilt. My EC with this schedule is currently at 1.3


----------



## myke (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Some shots of the Rozay before lights on
> 
> Her structure definitely looks different from the first time I ran her, looks like the colas will be more densely packed
> 
> ...


I see what you mean about dark leaves.Rust spots etc. In the thumbnail pics.. What have you changed for food since that grow?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

myke said:


> I see what you mean about dark leaves.Rust spots etc. In the thumbnail pics.. What have you changed for food since that grow?


That last run I never used any calmag at all, this run I’m adding it every couple weeks. I’ve also upped my P/K too this run with the full tilt.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

And the butt hurt trolls


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> View attachment 5048507


That's a funny looking cat.


----------



## Flork (Dec 17, 2021)

They look great bk78, nice and frosty!! But man are you serious about the cold weather? Can't handle that kind of cold!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

Flork said:


> They look great bk78, nice and frosty!! But man are you serious about the cold weather? Can't handle that kind of cold!!
> 
> View attachment 5048585


That’s tshirt and shorts weather


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That’s tshirt and shorts weather


Nothing funnier to people who grew up in snow country to see Floridians all bundled up in jackets in 70 degree weather LOL


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> 35 days into flower. It’s a frosty update inside and outside
> 
> Last day of work until January 4th….so thats a bonus
> 
> View attachment 5048390View attachment 5048391View attachment 5048392View attachment 5048393View attachment 5048394View attachment 5048395View attachment 5048396View attachment 5048397View attachment 5048398


Looking good, should fill in nicely. How much are you dimming down your lights or are they running full blast?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2021)

F_T_P! said:


> Looking good, should fill in nicely. How much are you dimming down your lights or are they running full blast?


It wouldn’t be the shit show if I never ran it balls to the wall right?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> It wouldn’t be the shit show if I never ran it balls to the wall right?


lights so bright and flashing you might get seizures and music so loud you can't hear the next day.


----------



## Flork (Dec 18, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Nothing funnier to people who grew up in snow country to see Floridians all bundled up in jackets in 70 degree weather LOL


It's funny to see new comers here just stifled from the 100+ degree weather in summer while I'm wearing long sleeves. Heh heh.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 18, 2021)

Flork said:


> It's funny to see new comers here just stifled from the 100+ degree weather in summer while I'm wearing long sleeves. Heh heh.


Hard pass.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2021)

Saturday photo dump


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2021)

Meow


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## J232 (Dec 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Saturday photo dump
> 
> View attachment 5049223View attachment 5049224View attachment 5049225View attachment 5049226View attachment 5049227View attachment 5049228View attachment 5049229View attachment 5049230View attachment 5049231View attachment 5049232


Fanfuckingtastic!


----------



## myke (Dec 18, 2021)

My fan is in a similar spot,had to put a speed reducer on it for fear of wind burn.Any issues with yours?


----------



## myke (Dec 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Saturday photo dump
> 
> View attachment 5049223View attachment 5049224View attachment 5049225View attachment 5049226View attachment 5049227View attachment 5049228View attachment 5049229View attachment 5049230View attachment 5049231View attachment 5049232


The last pic leaf on the right,wind burn?


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5049247


Are they at 5 weeks yet? I just hit week 3 and you're making me jealous with my little mini stacked fussy heads.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2021)

myke said:


> The last pic leaf on the right,wind burn?


Yeah, Directly in front of a 18” wall fan. Only damaged leaves I see are all in front of either fan.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Are they at 5 weeks yet? I just hit week 3 and you're making me jealous with my little mini stacked fussy heads.


Start of week 6 today.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 18, 2021)

Look at those needles just waiting for a playful hand to sneak up ! (on the kitten)


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Look at those needles just waiting for a playful hand to sneak up ! (on the kitten)


Yup. Little razors haha


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2021)

Fired up the pucks


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

Rave party in there


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Rave party in there


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5049327


I think I've seen that dude posting


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I've seen that dude posting


Actually that's that samwell guy that post here.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5049327


If the joke was worth all the effort I would tint this dude green and use *After Effect to add a few dancing copies into a ziplock bag. Just picture it in your mind. There. Nice huh?


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Fired up the pucks
> 
> View attachment 5049325


Gorgeous


----------



## Nizza (Dec 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Fired up the pucks
> 
> View attachment 5049325


i like the UV. Be careful man, less is more!


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Dec 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Fired up the pucks


No 1/2 UV vs. 1/2 non-UV experiment? 

It would be interesting to see if there's a tangible difference.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2021)

Billy the Mountain said:


> No 1/2 UV vs. 1/2 non-UV experiment?
> 
> It would be interesting to see if there's a tangible difference.


They are all different strains in there, so wouldn’t be much of a comparison anyways.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 19, 2021)

Breakfast of champions, 2 scoops the Dr says 






Some frosty shots before the lights come on.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 19, 2021)

i have to admit i've never used a grinder before. lol. 

nice plants!


----------



## Flork (Dec 19, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Hard pass.



With osteoarthritis I wouldn't touch that kind of cold unless I wanted to sit inside doing nothing most of the year. I do like swimming 9 months out of the year though.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 19, 2021)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5049327


Reminds me of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Berryman


----------



## bk78 (Dec 21, 2021)

Starting to bulk up a bit

The UVA pucks have been on full cycle, because I pretty much forgot I plugged them in since I did 

Ada the fat kitten


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 22, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Breakfast of champions, 2 scoops the Dr says
> 
> View attachment 5049705


The little spoon is a good idea. The weed is kind of hard to pinch out without spilling it over the brim.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 22, 2021)

Just got my brilliant cut grinder. Holy fuck. I did not know this level of technology was available to man kind yet. You can't even explain how smooth it is. It just has to be felt for yourself.


----------



## J232 (Dec 22, 2021)

I’m going to have to get one in the new year, a large coarse cut.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 22, 2021)

Totally worth the money. Only regret is I wish I would have got the large plate. Im gonna have to order another.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 23, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> Totally worth the money. Only regret is I wish I would have got the large plate. Im gonna have to order another.
> 
> View attachment 5052108


That's a pretty color.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 23, 2021)

Where has BK been? I picturing him crossing Canada on some Planes, Trains and Automobiles type shit.


----------



## ISK (Dec 24, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Where has BK been? I picturing him crossing Canada on some Planes, Trains and Automobiles type shit.


More likely on a snowmobile or a dog sled


----------



## J232 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas’s to everyone in the shit show!


----------



## myke (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas from me and the hounds.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 24, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Where has BK been? I picturing him crossing Canada on some Planes, Trains and Automobiles type shit.


We should just keep hitting the cat man with dog pics 
Merry Christmas


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 24, 2021)

merry xmas to all even those in turtle mode!


----------



## ISK (Dec 24, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> We should just keep hitting the cat man with dog pics
> Merry Christmas


How about a compromise, both.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 24, 2021)

ISK said:


> How about a compromise, both.
> 
> View attachment 5053086


FINE !


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 25, 2021)

Though turtled, don't know if you can view your threads.

Merry Christmas to you, cats and strip club.


----------



## ISK (Dec 25, 2021)

As we patiently await the return of BK


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 25, 2021)

ISK said:


> As we patiently await the return of BK
> 
> View attachment 5053526


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 25, 2021)

Turtle mode?

Awwww did BK huwt sumones internet feewins?It's amazing the power a keyboard can entail.


Hope his cats have a nice Christmas


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 25, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Breakfast of champions, 2 scoops the Dr says
> 
> View attachment 5049705
> 
> ...


BK, where did you get that little scoopy tool?

And that grinder is sick! I think I need one those too.

Edit - wait a sec...BK got turtled? Well shit. Guess I'll have to search the interwebs for that scoopy tool. *sigh*


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Dec 25, 2021)

Bk happy holidays!!


----------



## Autodoctor (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Xmas


----------



## Catskillze (Dec 25, 2021)

One of the decent and detailed journals on here an he gets turtled? That’s a different approach to drawing a crowd RIU


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 25, 2021)

Tf is getting turtled? I thought it meant he was laying low. He caught a suspension? I didn’t know that was a thing.


----------



## J232 (Dec 25, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Tf is getting turtled? I thought it meant he was laying low. He caught a suspension? I didn’t know that was a thing.


Sites super slow while logged in, makes it pretty much useless, you can still stay logged out and read everything, pictures are thumbs though.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 25, 2021)

J232 said:


> Sites super slow while logged in, makes it pretty much useless, you can still stay logged out and read everything, pictures are thumbs though.


I see. This has happened to me. Now I understand what was going on.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 25, 2021)

J232 said:


> Sites super slow while logged in, makes it pretty much useless, you can still stay logged out and read everything, pictures are thumbs though.


Do they notify you? Or tell you why?


----------



## J232 (Dec 25, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Do they notify you? Or tell you why?


They might but not necessarily.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 25, 2021)

J232 said:


> They might but not necessarily.


Just wondering if I had one before. Probably. Figured the site was just slow. Lmao


----------



## J232 (Dec 25, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Do they notify you? Or tell you why?


We figure it was the dick spear meme on the lunar post as that’s the stuff that got deleted before it happened lol.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 26, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Do they notify you? Or tell you why?


I got nothing. Just essentially locked out for a few days and then magically let back in.

I see that BK started a journal over there. He's getting boiling root suggestions already.


----------



## ISK (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Brettman (Dec 26, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I got nothing. Just essentially locked out for a few days and then magically let back in.
> 
> I see that BK started a journal over there. He's getting boiling root suggestions already.


Over where ?


----------



## J232 (Dec 26, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Over where ?


Chuckers


----------



## Brettman (Dec 26, 2021)

Wow that site looks the same as RIU, who copied who?


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 26, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Wow that site looks the same as RIU, who copied who?


I was wondering the same thing. I’m going to start my own identical forum and only let trolls join.


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 27, 2021)

Why is catwoman in the sin bin??
I thought RIU was the cool forum where people gave as good as they got. 
I love this thread it's got some awesome insults on here.
Ohh well censorship rears it ugly head again.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I’m going to start my own identical forum and only let trolls join.


Padawan says he's in


----------



## ISK (Dec 27, 2021)

The waiting is the hardest part


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Newcangro (Dec 27, 2021)

Throw in a dog pic


----------



## ISK (Dec 28, 2021)

We are still waiting......is he ever coming home?


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm enjoying watching him attempt to be friendly over there. It reminds me of the time when Black Beard tried to stop being a pirate because the state said they would drop all charges against him. He married a socialite and spent his days hanging out at tea parties with a bunch of land loving dorks talking about poetry and whatever. He eventually snapped and went back to his old murderous pirating ways.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 28, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'm enjoying watching him attempt to be friendly over there. It reminds me of the time when Black Beard tried to stop being a pirate because the state said they would drop all charges against him. He married a socialite and spent his days hanging out at tea parties with a bunch of land loving dorks talking about poetry and whatever. He eventually snapped and went back to his old murderous pirating ways.


TBH, he’s often friendly and helpful here too, when he’s not responding to someone being a troll, making a dumb suggestion, or posting bro-science BS. His shit show is a troll magnet thread for some reason and he sure doesn’t hold back. 
Really hoping he comes back post-turtle timeout.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 28, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> TBH, he’s often friendly and helpful here too, when he’s not responding to someone being a troll, making a dumb suggestion, or posting bro-science BS. His shit show is a troll magnet thread for some reason and he sure doesn’t hold back.
> Really hoping he comes back post-turtle timeout.


I wish I could agree. Dude had it out for me since I came back here. Following me and searching all my posts just to start shit. Really brought me out of character. I PM'd him and asked to squash it but no reply which makes me think he really enjoyed it.

Regardless, I enjoy his journal and the effort he puts into it. Hope his time out doesnt last too long.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 28, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> TBH, he’s often friendly and helpful here too, when he’s not responding to someone being a troll, making a dumb suggestion, or posting bro-science BS. His shit show is a troll magnet thread for some reason and he sure doesn’t hold back.
> Really hoping he comes back post-turtle timeout.


Usually, but sometimes he'll go off on someone seemingly out of nowhere. I love the dude and it's hilarious to me, but he's a natural born samurai.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

If he hasn’t got in your grille on here 
You aren’t participating


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 28, 2021)

Posted 15 minutes ago from over there: "Lusid is a shit talking pussy"

haha. He's the best.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 28, 2021)

Funny story:

I just made an account on chuckers to see what it was about after the mention here. 

I got a new follower in the first 5 minutes without even making a post. Can you guess who it is?


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 28, 2021)

Sorry BK for spamming your thread but wasn't chucker's paradise a thread by a member Genuity back in 2012 or so? I wonder if that is his site? My memory is about as long as my pecker, but somehow that is ringing a bell to me.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

Oh well…


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 28, 2021)

J232 said:


> If I remember right, you got butt hurt over an emoji, there is always a reason.


Go look at his previous posts. Every one of them is starting shit with someone.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 28, 2021)

J232 said:


> If I remember right, you got butt hurt over an emoji, there is always a reason.





Wattzzup said:


> Go look at his previous posts. Every one of them is starting shit with someone.


The loyal followers. Stay true.

Wish you all a happy new year.


----------



## J232 (Dec 28, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> The loyal followers. Stay true.
> 
> Wish you all a happy new year.


Fuck loyal followers, that’s pointing out what happened. Sorry you’re still tender.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 28, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Sorry BK for spamming your thread but wasn't chucker's paradise a thread by a member Genuity back in 2012 or so? I wonder if that is his site? My memory is about as long as my pecker, but somehow that is ringing a bell to me.


That is absolutely NOT Gens forum. Heisen ripped off the name in an attempt to be clever...or ride coattails.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 28, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> That is absolutely NOT Gens forum. Heisen ripped off the name in an attempt to be clever...or ride coattails.


So its hiesenbeans forum? Hmmm. Hoping I would bump into Gen on there. Its been a minute.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 28, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> So its hiesenbeans forum? Hmmm. Hoping I would bump into Gen on there. Its been a minute.


Yep. 

Genuity is a good guy and great chucker. In fact, anyone looking for unique genetics should check out his thread here. Lots of chuckers putting out fire.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 28, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> TBH, he’s often friendly and helpful here too, when he’s not responding to someone being a troll, making a dumb suggestion, or posting bro-science BS. His shit show is a troll magnet thread for some reason and he sure doesn’t hold back.
> Really hoping he comes back post-turtle timeout.


Really pretty sure I asked if he was going to schazzle a plant(which he had earlier stated he was going to) in his current grow plus complimented him on his grow and that apparently to bk that made me a troll(I've never trolled anyone in the 13 years I've been here)with all his ball huggers coming to his rescue to try and talk shit to me, was ridiculous. The guy trolls people constantly on this site. He trolls alot more people than he helps that's for sure. The best part is when he goes into other members threads and trolls them, then starts crying like a little girl when they come in to his thread to do the same thing he did, it's really pathetic to tell the truth.and I get it when someone actually trolls him ok good on him for defending himself but 90% of the time he started the shit in the first place but everytime he blames the other member for being a troll he's pretty delusional to tell you the truth.sucks cause he is one of the better growers on this site and his shit show is entertaining.


----------



## OG-KGP (Dec 28, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Really pretty sure I asked if he was going to schazzle a plant(which he had earlier stated he was going to) in his current grow plus complimented him on his grow and that apparently to bk that made me a troll(I've never trolled anyone in the 13 years I've been here)with all his ball huggers coming to his rescue to try and talk shit to me, was ridiculous. The guy trolls people constantly on this site. He trolls alot more people than he helps that's for sure. The best part is when he goes into other members threads and trolls them, then starts crying like a little girl when they come in to his thread to do the same thing he did, it's really pathetic to tell the truth.and I get it when someone actually trolls him ok good on him for defending himself but 90% of the time he started the shit in the first place but everytime he blames the other member for being a troll he's pretty delusional to tell you the truth.sucks cause he is one of the better growers on this site and his shit show is entertaining.


I agree. Well said. I wouldn't even know who he is or care to know, for that matter who the hell BK is if he didn't troll me from the jump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

Glad it is all sorted now 
Here kitty kitty


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 28, 2021)

Best thread on this forum by a country mile. Catwoman is a good grower but that's about all she's got going for her. There is 5 or 6 who hang around this thread stroking her ego at every opportunity and would literally lick the shit from her ass if she bent over in front of them. Then when she doesn't post they flood her thread with pining posts of love for her!  
Every time she shits on someone in there thread or posts a pic of her buds or plants in their thread her little band of followers are there with emojies at the ready to inflate that ego even more. It's one of the best little cliques I've seen on a weed forum.
I absolutely love every bit of it!!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Best thread on this forum by a country mile. Catwoman is a good grower but that's about all she's got going for her. There is 5 or 6 who hang around this thread stroking her ego at every opportunity and would literally lick the shit from her ass if she bent over in front of them. Then when she doesn't post they flood her thread with pining posts of love for her!
> Every time she shits on someone in there thread or posts a pic of her buds or plants in their thread her little band of followers are there with emojies at the ready to inflate that ego even more. It's one of the best little cliques I've seen on a weed forum.
> I absolutely love every bit of it!!!


I think I missed the part where anyone ask you but I guess like her , you are just making a deposit


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2022)

please dont derail BKs thread
Several of you have asked if youve been on turtle you have not. 
you get warned several times before being placed on turtle,.


----------



## J232 (Jan 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> please dont derail BKs thread
> Several of you have asked if youve been on turtle you have not.
> you get warned several times before being placed on turtle,.


OP is turtled though, no warning.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2022)

J232 said:


> OP is turtled though, no warning.


Bk has has like a billion warnings this isnt his first turtle, he knows


----------



## J232 (Jan 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> Bk has has like a billion warnings this isnt his first turtle, he knows


Whaaaaaat?? was it the “cock spear” meme this time??? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m so slow I wouldn’t even notice if I was turtled


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2022)

Wow you guys aren’t getting it 
Locked until Bk is back


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Jan 22, 2022)

Gooood morning you shit talking mother fuckers!!!

kidding… but I’ve always wanted to use that line

Just stuck in trim jail currently from a crop that was doomed at week 3

Rozay is the current victim


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Gooood morning you shit talking mother fuckers!!!
> 
> kidding… but I’ve always wanted to use that line
> 
> ...


Welcome back !!!! Here's the ones I sent you that had the mite issues not as good as yours though


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Gooood morning you shit talking mother fuckers!!!
> 
> kidding… but I’ve always wanted to use that line
> 
> ...


There goes the neighborhood


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Gooood morning you shit talking mother fuckers!!!
> 
> kidding… but I’ve always wanted to use that line
> 
> ...


I see you couldn't stay away. Welcome back. Taking bets for the next lock.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 22, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I see you couldn't stay away. Welcome back. Taking bets for the next lock.


I’ll take Monday


----------



## bk78 (Jan 22, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I see you couldn't stay away. Welcome back. Taking bets for the next lock.



Won’t be posting in the regular forum much anymore. The new journal will only be recorded over on chuckers.

Just wanted to say hi and happy new year to everyone.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ll take Monday


Beat it troll


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Beat it troll


Fine!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Won’t be posting in the regular forum much anymore. The new journal will only be recorded over on chuckers.
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and happy new year to everyone.


So I have to join there to watch the “smack a troll show?”

I see Buddernugs is already making friends there.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Fine!


Nah just joshin ya bro

all trolls are welcome in the shit show, you know this.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Nah just joshin ya bro
> 
> all trolls are welcome in the shit show, you know this.


I’m sure you know I’m not that thin skinned 
Kinda surprised it worried ya 
But definitely not joining that site
Half those guys are like growing gods in their minds 
If your happy it’s all good 
You can keep my dog pics


----------



## bk78 (Jan 22, 2022)

A bouquet for all my weed bros


----------



## bk78 (Jan 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m sure you know I’m not that thin skinned
> Kinda surprised it worried ya
> But definitely not joining that site
> Half those guys are like growing gods in their minds
> ...


K


----------



## Catskillze (Jan 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> A bouquet for all my weed bros
> 
> View attachment 5072194


Cannabrush?


----------



## bk78 (Jan 22, 2022)

Catskillze said:


> Cannabrush?


Hell yeah. Just did roughly 2 pounds in a couple hours


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Kushash (Jan 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m sure you know I’m not that thin skinned
> Kinda surprised it worried ya
> But definitely not joining that site
> Half those guys are like growing gods in their minds
> ...


I joined for the grow comps. No one can link a grow comp that compares to the one we just finished or the one taking place now with everyone growing the same seeds from County Line Genetics.
There has been no fighting or politics in either comp.
In the comp thread everyone has been well mannered and happy to share knowledge.
I'm not sure if I even made it to the top 10 with this in the last comp.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 24, 2022)

Bowl of some fresh Rozay with coffee this morning


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Hell yeah. Just did roughly 2 pounds in a couple hours


Just ordered one!!!


----------



## bk78 (Jan 24, 2022)

CaliVerner420 said:


> Just ordered one!!!


You’re going to love it!


----------



## bk78 (Jan 24, 2022)

Meowwwww


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 26, 2022)

I’m so sorry dude. Holy crap!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Jan 26, 2022)

@DrOgkush one of my boys died almost a year ago in the middle of the night from a blood clot. It was the most devastating thing I’ve ever dealt with in my life honestly him dying in my arms screaming in pain.


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2022)

please stop quoting posts that need to be removed, it makes it more difficult for me to fix the situation


----------



## bk78 (Jan 26, 2022)

RIP little buddy

You we’re a good boy


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @DrOgkush one of my boys died almost a year ago in the middle of the night from a blood clot. It was the most devastating thing I’ve ever dealt with in my life honestly him dying in my arms screaming in pain.


Idk what I’d do if one my boys passed on. I have a going on 16 year old I got when I was 15. (I’m 30) and I know his days are limited. Even tho it was a year ago. I send much support to you and the kitties. So sorry that happen. And screw that prick taking shit. Like you told me in the past. Skins to thick for these internet trolls.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 26, 2022)

These meltdowns by supposed adults are fucking hilarious 

Holy fuck they should ask for proof of ID when joining because I swear these are kids in their parents basement still.

Now to hit some #1 stunna


----------



## ISK (Jan 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @DrOgkush one of my boys died almost a year ago in the middle of the night from a blood clot. It was the most devastating thing I’ve ever dealt with in my life honestly him dying in my arms screaming in pain.


Sorry to hear....I didn't know it went down like that

Hopefully this will make you feel a bit better


----------



## bk78 (Jan 26, 2022)

ISK said:


> Sorry to hear....I didn't know it went down like that
> 
> Hopefully this will make you feel a bit better
> 
> View attachment 5074594


It was much worse in person, I dumbed it down for the website.

That’s all these guys have to try and get to me, but I know he had the best life with me as he ever would have anywhere.

They know they can’t knock my weed or growing skills next to theirs, so they try and dig into personal life I guess :shrug: 

Back to the regularity scheduled program now please, we’re done with this topic for this week i hope?


----------



## bk78 (Jan 26, 2022)

This kids still inboxing me 

Triggered much?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 26, 2022)

Glad you are back. 

Did your buddy end up flowering out the bonsai stunna mom that you moved from your grow back in October? The one that took up a 6x6 area and was going to have its own 1kDE? 

Apologies if I missed an update on her. That was a monster of a plant and just curious how she might be turning out.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> This kids still inboxing me
> 
> Triggered much?


Sensitive little fella huh?


----------



## bk78 (Jan 26, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Sensitive little fella huh?


Biggest one yet yup

The fact he never got banned or at least turtled this morning after his melt is the funny part


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Biggest one yet yup
> 
> The fact he never got banned or at least turtled this morning after his melt is the funny part


New user immunity.

Was it in a thread or your inbox?


----------



## bk78 (Jan 26, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> New user immunity.
> 
> Was it in a thread or your inbox?


Both. All his stuff here is deleted, but he’s still texting my inbox about dead cats and mental issues I have


----------



## bk78 (Jan 26, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> New user immunity.
> 
> Was it in a thread or your inbox?


Not a new user it’s @nanners1


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Not a new user it’s @nanners1


Saw one of the posts in here before Sunni cleaned it up. It was one of those “Dude WTF is your problem?” rants. Shit was over the top offensive to pretty much any pet owner and uncalled for regardless of what internet beef that dude thought he had.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Jan 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Biggest one yet yup
> 
> The fact he never got banned or at least turtled this morning after his melt is the funny part


You have to really wind a lot of people up before you get turtled (just saying )
You can be a wind-up but you don't deserve all the comments about your cat, that's just wrong.


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2022)

its pretty unfair to sling me under the bus when i indeed cleaned everything up and placed the user on discouraged mode... 

You guys like to talk like you know everything that goes around here when its just incorrect assumptions.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 26, 2022)

Markshomegrown said:


> You have to really wind a lot of people up before you get turtled (just saying )
> You can be a wind-up but you don't deserve all the comments about your cat, that's just wrong.


Stop posting in here. I don’t like you, you don’t like me


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Jan 26, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your loss @bk78 

Was a handsome cat.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 27, 2022)

GanjaJack said:


> I like cats, I'm sure your cat was cool...
> 
> Unlike you... Fucktard. Either way the cats in a better place.


Cute

Big bad Hells Angel likes cats


----------



## GanjaJack (Jan 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Cute
> 
> Big bad Hells Angel likes cats



Keep playing stupid... This is the last time we will be "chatting".


----------



## bk78 (Jan 27, 2022)

GanjaJack said:


> This is the last time we will be "chatting".


“Ok”.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 27, 2022)

Since kittys are the topic again on this beautiful Thursday morning. Here’s the assholes currently


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 27, 2022)

GanjaJack said:


> Keep playing stupid... This is the last time we will be "chatting".


Was that a "threat" or a "promise"?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Jan 27, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Was that a "threat" or a "promise"?


My guess is he’s trying to threaten me with his hells angels buddies I think?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 27, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your little buddy there BK. Especially the way I initially "heard about it". Some people are just twats.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jan 27, 2022)

when guys think the hell angels are gonna enforce their squabbles online. wtf. 

welcome back


----------



## bk78 (Jan 27, 2022)

MidnightSun72 said:


> when guys think the hell angels are gonna enforce their squabbles online. wtf.
> 
> welcome back


I’ve been checking my cameras all around my house since being at work. So far no intruders yet.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I’ve been checking my cameras all around my house since being at work. So far no intruders yet.


I have it on good authority that two felines up to no good have been spotted in your area. Be on the lookout for two large-ish ones with distinctive markings. Approach with extreme caution if they are spotted.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 27, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I have it on good authority that two felines up to no good have been spotted in your area. Be on the lookout for two large-ish ones with distinctive markings. Approach with extreme caution if they are spotted.


Now this I can get down with hahaha


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 27, 2022)

Ganjajack is the new shittiest person on this forum.


GanjaJack said:


> Keep playing stupid... This is the last time we will be "chatting".


Have you ever seen BK angerly weigh his bud while talking shit to another member who tried to call his bluff? The guy is scary. Your biker buddies probably don't want any.


----------



## Kushash (Jan 27, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Ganjajack is the new shittiest person on this forum.
> Have you ever seen BK angerly weigh his bud while talking shit to another member who tried to call his bluff? The guy is scary. Your biker buddies probably don't want any.


----------



## J232 (Jan 30, 2022)

Wait... what? 200 pages, I thought you didn’t even grow bro.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

Fake news


----------



## bk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

Table and new fertigation system were supposed to get done this weekend, but I caught a case of the Rona


----------



## Brettman (Jan 30, 2022)

We’re you feeling shitty or do you do those tests for work?


----------



## Brettman (Jan 30, 2022)

I had it a few weeks ago and it was probably the sickest I’ve been in ten years or more.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

Brettman said:


> We’re you feeling shitty or do you do those tests for work?


Started feeling like shit halfway through Friday, then yesterday completely knocked out , and tested today and it’s positive


----------



## bk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I had it a few weeks ago and it was probably the sickest I’ve been in ten years or more.


if you zoom into my dryer knob you can see how unwell I look


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> if you zoom into my dryer knob you can see how unwell I look
> 
> View attachment 5077299


Holy shit, COVID took all the hair off the sides of your head!


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 30, 2022)

You're in a washing machine getting steam sanitized as covid treatment? This is the world famous Canadian healthcare system that I keep hearing about? LOL. #USA


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Started feeling like shit halfway through Friday, then yesterday completely knocked out , and tested today and it’s positive


I am vaxxed and got it around xmas. 3 day fever and two days later cough and headcold. Was much more mild than my first case


----------



## bk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> I am vaxxed and got it around xmas. 3 day fever and two days later cough and headcold. Was much more mild than my first case


I am as well. It’s playing out exactly like this. Finally just about cracked my fever, and my head is foggy af currently


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I am as well. It’s playing out exactly like this. Finally just about cracked my fever, and my head is foggy af currently


Fatigue was the worst part. lasted a couple weeks


----------



## bk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Fatigue was the worst part. lasted a couple weeks


Work instructed me I have to isolate for 5 days before returning, so extra long weekend for me I guess


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Work instructed me I have to isolate for 5 days before returning, so extra long weekend for me I guess


Not a bad deal. Got mine for our xmas shutdown.. . Great vacation


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> and my head is foggy af currently


That's the Rozay.

Feel better soon.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Work instructed me I have to isolate for 5 days before returning, so extra long weekend for me I guess


----------



## bk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> That's the Rozay.
> 
> Feel better soon.


What actually sucks is I haven’t been high since Thursday, I may try a few puffs tonight with my double dose of neo citron


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 30, 2022)

I smoked a few times to try and make myself have an appetite. I didn’t eat for 3 days. Even when I started back up it was liquid and small amounts.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 30, 2022)

Sorry you're under the weather. I'll think good thoughts for you.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sorry you're under the weather. I'll think good thoughts for you.


Like what? I'll do the same, however mine


----------



## bk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Like what? I'll do the same, however mine



Send Doggo for cuddles


----------



## bk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

Dickie donnie is my kinda vibes 






__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 31, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Like what? I'll do the same, however mine


It doesn't really matter, so long as you're thinking positively and intentionally directing it towards someone specific. Might sound a bit metaphysical, but I believe in the power of positive thought.


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 31, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Fatigue was the worst part. lasted a couple weeks


I'm always tired now and my body still Hella hurts like arms legs toes I'm serious


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 31, 2022)

CaliVerner420 said:


> I'm always tired now and my body still Hella hurts like arms legs toes I'm serious


The body aches and fatigue hung around for a while. My cough lasted longer. 
When i got it the first time it turned into instant pneumonia with no fever or aches. Think i prefered that variant


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> if you zoom into my dryer knob you can see how unwell I look
> 
> View attachment 5077299


are you wearing a darth vader helmet in that dryer reflection? hard to tell


----------



## bk78 (Jan 31, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> are you wearing a darth vader helmet in that dryer reflection? hard to tell


Need to hide my face from the internet trolls somehow


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Need to hide my face from the internet trolls somehow


your cat tat on your wrist will be your troll downfall!!!! lol somebody will spot you at an Oil game !!!


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 31, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> The body aches and fatigue hung around for a while. My cough lasted longer.
> When i got it the first time it turned into instant pneumonia with no fever or aches. Think i prefered that variant


I got over it like 10 days ago and yesterday I woke up and felt like I did a marathon my body hurts every step I take hurts its crazy


----------



## bk78 (Jan 31, 2022)

Next weekend the rolling table and fertigation system should be buckled up. A few clones are past putting into solo cups so they will be going into their final 7.5L hercules pots they will be flowered in.


----------



## cindysid (Jan 31, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It doesn't really matter, so long as you're thinking positively and intentionally directing it towards someone specific. Might sound a bit metaphysical, but I believe in the power of positive thought.


Just as good as "Thoughts and Prayers" for sure! Sending out good vibes is a great thing!


----------



## cindysid (Jan 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Next weekend the rolling table and fertigation system should be buckled up. A few clones are past putting into solo cups so they will be going into their final 7.5L hercules pots they will be flowered in.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077899View attachment 5077900


Glad you're feeling better! I've had it twice after being vaccinated. One of my friends who was an anti vaxer died 3 weeks ago. She was only 57. She was a heavy smoker. Went to Myrtle Beach for the weekend, by the following Wednesday she was in ICU. Died 2 weeks later.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 31, 2022)

cindysid said:


> Glad you're feeling better! I've had it twice after being vaccinated. One of my friends who was an anti vaxer died 3 weeks ago. She was only 57. She was a heavy smoker. Went to Myrtle Beach for the weekend, by the following Wednesday she was in ICU. Died 2 weeks later.


Oh no that’s awful to hear. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5077996


I’m 47 and know a bunch of middle aged white dudes that can still sing along to Straight Outta Compton and The Chronic albums word for word. It’s kinda entertaining especially when baked. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Autodoctor (Feb 1, 2022)

Wish I was still in my 40’s


----------



## bk78 (Feb 3, 2022)

Feeling much better this morning. I think I beat this Rona down like the troll it is.

gotta get these cuts into coco and the flower room ready this weekend


----------



## Autodoctor (Feb 3, 2022)

I tested positive 3 weeks ago. Lasted a week but glad it wasn’t bad. I day couldn’t get out of bed and slept and a week worth of everything taste like crap. Glad to hear your better. Ps major ice storm today here. 60 yesterday 14 this morning and sleeting. Wish you would have kept this cold up in your part of the country


----------



## Spindle818 (Feb 3, 2022)

Glad you’re feeling better Bk


----------



## bk78 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ok got 5 #1 stunna and 3 Rozay in coco

lights about 4 feet off the canopy hitting 275ppfd


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 3, 2022)

I read in another thread that you were thinking about experimenting with Jack's. Are you still doing that?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 3, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I read in another thread that you were thinking about experimenting with Jack's. Are you still doing that?


Maybe in the future, I have 25lb tubs of florafkex I’ll run through first before I even think of trying it.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok got 5 #1 stunna and 3 Rozay in coco
> 
> lights about 4 feet off the canopy hitting 275ppfd
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this one! Would you shoot for around the same number with seedlings?

Glad your feeling better and were able to dodge the hospital also


----------



## bk78 (Feb 3, 2022)

Xsan said:


> Thank you for posting this one! Would you shoot for around the same number with seedlings?
> 
> Glad your feeling better and were able to dodge the hospital also


Yeah seedlings and cuts 250-300

Ill up the ppfd in a couple days once the roots start searching the pots.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah seedlings and cuts 250-300
> 
> Ill up the ppfd in a couple days once the roots start searching the pots.



Right on, thank you sir. My garden looks better than it ever has and you have a lot to do with it so thank you again!


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok got 5 #1 stunna and 3 Rozay in coco
> 
> lights about 4 feet off the canopy hitting 275ppfd
> 
> ...


glad to see you back at it mate 

cheers
JZ


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2022)

jzs147 said:


> glad to see you back at it mate
> 
> cheers
> JZ


Thanks budd. Hope all is well with you and yours


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2022)

So I downloaded the $8.99 photon app to test for my buddy @DoubleAtotheRON 

im going to do some more testing here shortly and make sure all 3 sensor’s are same height as the next one

so far I say it’s a giant waste of cash from what I’ve seen 

Im going to get all 3 sensor side by side and get them within mm in height of each other 

iPhone 12 Pro is being used for testing


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ok so I got all 3 perfect heights

photon app reading 808ppfd

photobio reading 694ppfd

pulse pro reading 701ppfd

Glad I could spend the $8.99 for science, but this app is hot garbo


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Feb 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok so I got all 3 perfect heights
> 
> photon app reading 808ppfd
> 
> ...


10/10 post. Thank you.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok so I got all 3 perfect heights
> 
> photon app reading 808ppfd
> 
> ...


You said iPhone 12pro. Wondering if it’s even hotter garbage on older model phones. Is there any calibration functionality in the app?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2022)

MidnightSun72 said:


> 10/10 post. Thank you.


Lets you know your pro is doing what it needs to do

you're welcome.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You said iPhone 12pro. Wondering if it’s even hotter garbage on older model phones. Is there any calibration functionality in the app?


Not even going to look into it. But you’d need to buy a par meter or rent one to calibrate it anyways wouldn’t you?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks for doing that man!… The more you know!..time to get a Pulse Pro.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Not even going to look into it. But you’d need to buy a par meter or rent one to calibrate it anyways wouldn’t you?


Yeah you would, i just wondered if the accuracy could be enhanced by calibration, since you’re running it side by side with a $500 pulse pro. 
I’m not at all suggesting the app is comparable, iPhones are cool and all but a real meter is the way to go. Thanks for posting the comparison, that‘s good info.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> with a $500


that was gonna be my question. how much a good meter costs? 

rent-a-meter sounds like a better option.

@bk78 taking your readings, have you come up with a general height away from the plant tops that seems to be the sweet spot?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that was gonna be my question. how much a good meter costs?
> 
> rent-a-meter sounds like a better option.
> 
> @bk78 taking your readings, have you come up with a general height away from the plant tops that seems to be the sweet spot?


Every crop is different, so no I haven’t.

But I’m really just getting into this shit, with the new redesign of the room coming up this week I should really be able to dial in my lighting


----------



## Xsan (Feb 4, 2022)

Just a thought, have you tried a few different spots to see if it is consistently reading 100 high? Might make the app still useable just with a adjusted scale?

Great post!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2022)

Xsan said:


> Just a thought, have you tried a few different spots to see if it is consistently reading 100 high? Might make the app still useable just with a adjusted scale?
> 
> Great post!


The sensors are within a inch of each other.

Shouldn’t make a difference of where they are in the room.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2022)

Xsan said:


> Just a thought, have you tried a few different spots to see if it is consistently reading 100 high? Might make the app still useable just with a adjusted scale?
> 
> Great post!


I will try it though for “science” haha


----------



## rollyouron (Feb 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Drainage is all buckled up and I will be putting them into the buckets tomorrow. Also lifted up their skirts a little today.
> 
> Only had 1 flood with the first test run
> 
> ...


hey BK i just ordered 1 of these in a 5 gallon. I like the 3 gallon better but the 5 gallon has some holes on top and I have something in mind. Now maybe somewhere in these 203 pages you've said how you were doing this but I didn't see it. My question is how often and what duration is the feed pump set for? Thanks you very much!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 4, 2022)

rollyouron said:


> hey BK i just ordered 1 of these in a 5 gallon. I like the 3 gallon better but the 5 gallon has some holes on top and I have something in mind. Now maybe somewhere in these 203 pages you've said how you were doing this but I didn't see it. My question is how often and what duration is the feed pump set for? Thanks you very much!


I’ve never used their fertigation set up. Sorry I can’t help with that question.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2022)

Had a couple more questions asked on another forum about the photon app. I was asked to set my par meter to 1000ppfd to see if that changed the values with is shown in the first picture



Then I was asked to double up the diffuser over the phones sensor which made the app even more of a giant turd in the second picture 




Conclusion…. Save your $8.99


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2022)

Migro must get cuts of sales for this app. No matter how many times I run both my trusted sensors against it, it’s out to lunch. There’s another dude on this forum who preaches this app like gospel who I think gets cuts in sales too


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2022)

Ada checking on how the freshly potted plants are doing


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 5, 2022)

Hey bro, glad to hear that you're feeling better. That app never worked on my Android phone much at all.

I found something on line recently that I think you need to add to your grow room:



https://www.amazon.com/Meditate-Collectible-Figurines-Meditation-Collections/dp/B096X75YXJ/









Or, get it on AliExpresss for cheap: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003071278039.html


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Hey bro, glad to hear that you're feeling better. That app never worked on my Android phone much at all.
> 
> I found something on line recently that I think you need to add to your grow room:
> 
> ...


Thanks man. My brother owns a few sphinxes so that’s his Christmas present this year haha


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Thanks man. My brother owns a few sphinxes so that’s his Christmas present this year haha


Wow, that's cool! I always wondered about them.. Weird looking cats. How do they act, like regular cats or what? Do they still like to be petted and stuff?

Right now we have three cats, a F5 Savannah Cat, and Egyptian Mau (we found on the street an an 8-week old kitty a few Halloweens ago while trick-or-treating with the kids), and an old Black & White. I swear these cats rule the house, and my husky-shepherd is fearful of them at times.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 5, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Wow, that's cool! I always wondered about them.. Weird looking cats. How do they act, like regular cats or what? Do they still like to be petted and stuff?
> 
> Right now we have three cats, a F5 Savannah Cat, and Egyptian Mau (we found on the street an an 8-week old kitty a few Halloweens ago while trick-or-treating with the kids), and an old Black & White. I swear these cats rule the house, and my husky-shepherd is fearful of them at times.


Yeah they are just normal asshole cats like any other one. Super soft to the touch.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 5, 2022)

Thanks for doing the additional research man!. Good info!... that's a weird looking dog you have there.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Feb 12, 2022)

Wolverine on Instagram: "Blunt Wrap Brad holding it down "


Wolverine shared a post on Instagram: "Blunt Wrap Brad holding it down ". Follow their account to see 88 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## highvolt (Feb 13, 2022)

you know they also come with hair right......


----------



## Autodoctor (Feb 13, 2022)

So a question on the ppfd if not running co2 my understanding is to run 1000 or less. If you have a plant untrained like a Xmas tree do you aim that much ppfd only at the top of the very top bud or can you have that higher to get more down the plant without adding co2


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> So a question on the ppfd if not running co2 my understanding is to run 1000 or less. If you have a plant untrained like a Xmas tree do you aim that much ppfd only at the top of the very top bud or can you have that higher to get more down the plant without adding co2


I mean the best thing to do is read your plants with your eyes. Some plants can take much more light then other plants, so nothing is really written in stone imo.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2022)

highvolt said:


> you know they also come with hair right......


Those are my brother ballsack looking things, sone like them shaved, some like them hairy I guess


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2022)

Super Bowl 

Don't mind if I do

#1 stunna


----------



## Brettman (Feb 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Super Bowl
> 
> Don't mind if I do
> 
> ...


Mids during the Super Bowl? Isn’t it a special occasion?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Super Bowl
> 
> Don't mind if I do
> 
> ...





I got snacks


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5085123
> View attachment 5085124
> 
> I got snacks


I have pizza and wings being delivered in 2 hours time


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I have pizza and wings being delivered in 2 hours time


Nice! No delivery here. That's one of those things you miss. What kind of wings did you get? Just buffalo?!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! No delivery here. That's one of those things you miss. What kind of wings did you get? Just buffalo?!


Extra crispy hot


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Extra crispy hot


Fire in the hole!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2022)

Clones are pumping out some rapid, healthy growth finally again. should Finish the room this weekend


----------



## J232 (Feb 14, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Clones are pumping out some rapid, healthy growth finally again. should Finish the room this weekend
> 
> View attachment 5085690View attachment 5085691View attachment 5085692


Ada approved!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2022)

J232 said:


> Ada approved!


Yeah haha. I never had a issue with Maze or Sabre for the last decade, but Ada is a whole different story the little brat.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## J232 (Feb 14, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5085709


Looks like she really wants a little nibble.


----------



## ISK (Feb 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah haha. I never had a issue with Maze or Sabre for the last decade, but Ada is a whole different story the little brat.


She's got you wrapped around her little claw


----------



## bk78 (Feb 15, 2022)

She’s just awful. The second the door opens she’s in the table


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 17, 2022)

Bro, how do you keep your buds from becoming cat hair infested? I don't even let my cats close to the grow space, but found this cat hair sticking out with the pistols at the top of the bud today:


----------



## bk78 (Feb 17, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Bro, how do you keep your buds from becoming cat hair infested? I don't even let my cats close to the grow space, but found this cat hair sticking out with the pistols at the top of the bud today:
> 
> View attachment 5087246


Veg is upstairs, flower is down. They aren’t allowed in flower once buds set in.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 17, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Bro, how do you keep your buds from becoming cat hair infested? I don't even let my cats close to the grow space, but found this cat hair sticking out with the pistols at the top of the bud today:
> 
> View attachment 5087246


If you squint in the right light 
No cat hair … problem solved 
Pretty girl


----------



## bk78 (Feb 17, 2022)

2 weeks out of the cloner and shits blasting off pretty well


----------



## Skillcraft (Feb 17, 2022)

Looking good @bk78. Will be tagging along. Happy Growing my friend.


----------



## J232 (Feb 17, 2022)

It’s fucking go time!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2022)

Get it son!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 17, 2022)

What''s the diameter of those drip rings?


----------



## J232 (Feb 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> What''s the diameter of those drip rings?


He might be hiding another set not on the website, they come in 6, 7 and 8” and I’m sure those are 10” pots. So to answer the question, I have no idea lol.


----------



## 2klude (Feb 18, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Maybe in the future, I have 25lb tubs of florafkex I’ll run through first before I even think of trying it.


I've spent the last year dialing in my Jacks recipes. Took me a few runs but I'm real dialed in now and I typically run multiple strains per run. Once you start using Jacks and get your schedule dialed in you won't use any other base.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> What''s the diameter of those drip rings?


These are the 6” rings, I also have 8”


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 18, 2022)

bk78 said:


> These are the 6” rings, I also have 8”


You guys almost late for work.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> You guys almost late for work.


it’s 6am buddy, leaving my house in 15


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> You guys almost late for work.


How’s the dog?  Any new pics?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 18, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> How’s the dog?  Any new pics?


Great thanks. Pics comming working day job. Love you guys!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Great thanks. Pics comming working day job. Love you guys!!!!!


Pics now please


----------



## bk78 (Feb 19, 2022)

Table and fertigation lines ran

Need to hook up the drainage pump and should be ready for plants by tomorrow


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2022)

I’m going to feed these 4EC and burn the shit out of them like some other professionals on here to get on their level


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2022)

New FM-20 from growtek calibrated and ready to roll, rolling table and stand in and plumbed for drainage. Now just need plants.


----------



## 1212ham (Feb 20, 2022)

What feed intervals do you run? Pot size?
I'm feeding every 4 hrs in 5 liter pots, but it's not like I know what I'm doing!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2022)

1212ham said:


> What feed intervals do you run? Pot size?
> I'm feeding every 4 hrs in 5 liter pots, but it's not like I know what I'm doing!


Im currently only feeding once a day in the 7.5L pots in the nursery. Once I get them into the flower room I plan on trying lots of multiple feeds a day, this system can give as little as 5ml of solution every 20 minutes if I want to. So lots of playing around to do in the near future


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2022)

So here’s the interface for the fertigation

First pic is of each station, there are 5 station and each station can feed up to 4 plants any set ml of solution 




Second pic is of the intervals between feeds, which can be set to feed from every 5 minutes to once a day if you want 




Third pic is the ml of solution to go to each plant in set feed times as stated above. It can be set from 5ml, to 3000ml per fertigation event.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm still learning the growing part.

You got yourself a new learning programing hobby.

Cheers to you, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 20, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'm still learning the growing part.
> 
> You got yourself a new learning programing hobby.
> 
> Cheers to you, and thanks for sharing.


Should be fun to toy around with dry backs and stuff like that when time permits for me to be home to dial it in correctly


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 20, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So here’s the interface for the fertigation
> 
> First pic is of each station, there are 5 station and each station can feed up to 4 plants any set ml of solution
> 
> ...


Those automations have me jonesing to get my grubby mitts on a system. I have one more 4x4 plot to harvest and then I'm cleaning up my Blumats and throwing them on FB Market.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 20, 2022)

bk78 said:


> for me to be home to dial it in correctly


 Lights, Camera, WIFI........next. all on the go.

Some future stuff going on here!


----------



## Skillcraft (Feb 20, 2022)

Really liking the set up @bk78 . Can't wait to see what you can do with it.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2022)

CHONKY kitten Ada


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2022)

Plants are in

ppfd at 500 currently

Going to toss a net up right away and start tucking branches and fill this table up. Going for a 30 day veg and flip. They are just 2 weeks out of the cloner yesterday so I’ll probably flip around march 4 or so.


----------



## Skillcraft (Feb 21, 2022)

Looking good brother.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 21, 2022)

First layer of netting up, snapped 2 in the process of trying


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I’m going to feed these 4EC and burn the shit out of them like some other professionals on here to get on their level
> 
> View attachment 5089032View attachment 5089033


In all reality whats the highest you have ran and what was the helix(genetics)?


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Plants are in
> 
> ppfd at 500 currently
> 
> ...


Who makes that rack tray thing? I know botanicare makes them but always assumed they were massive trays.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Feb 22, 2022)

This grow just got even sicker. Love the new setup.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 22, 2022)

MidnightSun72 said:


> This grow just got even sicker. Love the new setup.


Thanks dude. I’m so happy with the new table over the buckets already.


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> First layer of netting up, snapped 2 in the process of trying
> 
> View attachment 5089816


looks great bk im thinking bout putting 6 trays in my room an going 24 plants way less veg time.

what sort of feed rings are they an where can i get em.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 23, 2022)

jzs147 said:


> looks great bk im thinking bout putting 6 trays in my room an going 24 plants way less veg time.
> 
> what sort of feed rings are they an where can i get em.








Automation for your hydroponic garden


Are you tired of tending to your indoor garden? The Fertigation Manager is an automated irrigation controller that takes the hassle out of drain to waste hydroponics.




www.growtekusa.com


----------



## bk78 (Feb 23, 2022)

So after a couple years of trying to get some microbelift bmc through customs I was finally successful haha

Anyone use this stuff? What the mixing ratios because all they give is for 2500 gallons mixing instructions


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Feb 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So after a couple years of trying to get some microbelift bmc through customs I was finally successful haha
> 
> Anyone use this stuff? What the mixing ratios because all they give is for 2500 gallons mixing instructions
> 
> ...


3 drops for 50 gal every two weeks. It doesn't kill the ones flying around but it kills the larvae worked well last grow.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tvanmunhen said:


> 3 drops for 50 gal every two weeks. It doesn't kill the ones flying around but it kills the larvae worked well last grow.


So it’s cool to mix in my reservoir every 2 weeks as IPM?


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Feb 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So it’s cool to mix in my reservoir every 2 weeks as IPM?


Go for it! I have heard from others that gnats can grow immune to the treatment over time. I used it successfully on my last grow from start to finish in soil it worked quite well. I had a issue with gnats and it was cut in half within a few days and slowly tapered off.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Go for it! I have heard from others that gnats can grow immune to the treatment over time. I used it successfully on my last grow from start to finish in soil it worked quite well. I had a issue with gnats and it was cut in half within a few days and slowly tapered off.


Yeah buddy. Thank you.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 23, 2022)

Da plants

Haven’t seen gnats YET!!!, but I'm going to give them a dose of the microbe lift


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> microbe lift


I might be going in for a booby lift! I'll definitely posts pics!


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 23, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I might be going in for a booby lift! I'll definitely posts pics!


Still waiting on pics of your “dog”


----------



## bk78 (Feb 23, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I might be going in for a booby lift! I'll definitely posts pics!


Fencing must be good paying this year? Or you find a sugar daddy?


----------



## Skillcraft (Feb 23, 2022)

As always I am impressed Bk. Can't wait to see them girls in flower.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 23, 2022)

Tvanmunhen said:


> 3 drops for 50 gal every two weeks. It doesn't kill the ones flying around but it kills the larvae worked well last grow.


Damn. I threw a whole bottle of that stuff away a couple of years ago because I couldn't figure out how much to use. I was dipping a toothpick in it and sticking it into the res because I couldn't math my way down to the drop number.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 23, 2022)

thought the Oil was gonna tie it up with about a minute to go. lightning seem to be as good as usual.


----------



## the native (Feb 23, 2022)

What a awesome setup


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Fencing must be good paying this year? Or you find a sugar daddy?


Yea fencing going great this year.


----------



## thenasty1 (Feb 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> every 2 weeks as IPM?


youll probably want to do weekly, bti doesnt live long in water. i ran it in f+d, had to reapply every 3 days. once it gets watered in to your medium it should survive no problem but while its sitting in your res, its dying


----------



## bk78 (Feb 24, 2022)

thenasty1 said:


> youll probably want to do weekly, bti doesnt live long in water. i ran it in f+d, had to reapply every 3 days. once it gets watered in to your medium it should survive no problem but while its sitting in your res, its dying


Good to know. Thanks for the tip


----------



## bk78 (Feb 24, 2022)

thenasty1 said:


> youll probably want to do weekly, bti doesnt live long in water. i ran it in f+d, had to reapply every 3 days. once it gets watered in to your medium it should survive no problem but while its sitting in your res, its dying


With this information given, I think I’ll just hand water it in weekly with my recharge?


----------



## Spindle818 (Feb 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Da plants
> 
> Haven’t seen gnats YET!!!, but I'm going to give them a dose of the microbe lift
> 
> ...


Looking awesome as always


----------



## bk78 (Feb 24, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Looking awesome as always


Thanks


----------



## thenasty1 (Feb 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> With this information given, I think I’ll just hand water it in weekly with my recharge?


even better. maximum efficiency, zero waste


----------



## bk78 (Feb 24, 2022)

thenasty1 said:


> even better. maximum efficiency, zero waste


What do you use for mixing ratios?


----------



## 1212ham (Feb 24, 2022)

thenasty1 said:


> youll probably want to do weekly, bti doesnt live long in water. i ran it in f+d, had to reapply every 3 days. once it gets watered in to your medium it should survive no problem but while its sitting in your res, its dying


I used tea made from mosquito bits 2 days ago. Glad I only mixed enough for one day, 4 feeds with the Growtekusa system. The drip rings give good coverage but I'm planing to also hand spray next time to get 100% of the surface.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 26, 2022)

Day 6 in the new room, about 3 weeks out of the cloner. Shits taking off very well.

They will be getting a dose of recharge and microbe lift this afternoon 

Last picture is from Monday when they went into the room


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 26, 2022)

Are you going to scrog them this time or is that just for support?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Are you going to scrog them this time or is that just for support?


Nah. I’ll tuck the taller ones until that one runt catches up then flip. Probably flipping them mid week?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2022)

what's your feeling on the 2 pots you've used? the last setup was solid sided right with the drain tube? and these have open sides in the flood table? 

i found a big flaw in my waterfarm idea but i think i got it sorted out after we got back home. that blue tube on the side was causing too much water to sit in the container and was drowning the plant. i took them off and now they drain right away and they are perking back up.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what's your feeling on the 2 pots you've used? the last setup was solid sided right with the drain tube? and these have open sides in the flood table?
> 
> i found a big flaw in my waterfarm idea but i think i got it sorted out after we got back home. that blue tube on the side was causing too much water to sit in the container and was drowning the plant. i took them off and now they drain right away and they are perking back up.


The buckets had mesh bags inside of them, im really liking these pots for dry backs and drainage so far.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The buckets had mesh bags inside of them, im really liking these pots for dry backs and drainage so far.


so far even with my issue, i'm kinda liking this coco. using way less water so far. and no more air pumps!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what's your feeling on the 2 pots you've used? the last setup was solid sided right with the drain tube? and these have open sides in the flood table?
> 
> i found a big flaw in my waterfarm idea but i think i got it sorted out after we got back home. that blue tube on the side was causing too much water to sit in the container and was drowning the plant. i took them off and now they drain right away and they are perking back up.


Gnat would just love these pots though, so I’m trying my best to prevent those fucks appearing


----------



## bk78 (Feb 26, 2022)

Old man Sabre just chillin


----------



## J232 (Feb 26, 2022)

I’m growing small plants this time he’s says...


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2022)

I’m going to take a leaf off today. Maybe another tomorrow too


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2022)

Is that entire rack moveable?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Is that entire rack moveable?


Yes


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Feb 27, 2022)

This setup is gonna crush so hard. So clean.

edit: you doing 100% coco no perlite?


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2022)

MidnightSun72 said:


> This setup is gonna crush so hard. So clean.
> 
> edit: you doing 100% coco no perlite?


Yeah pure coco


----------



## bk78 (Feb 27, 2022)

I’ve noticed what seems to be a Mg deficiency creepin up possibly? I’ve upped my EC a bit to see it that sorts it out.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So after a couple years of trying to get some microbelift bmc through customs I was finally successful haha
> 
> Anyone use this stuff? What the mixing ratios because all they give is for 2500 gallons mixing instructions
> 
> ...


Good luck on that one - seemed to be a catalyst for larvae hatching here


----------



## SoD4nk (Feb 27, 2022)

can we see your irrigation setup? pretty please


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2022)

Decided to flip to flower. First long nights sleep last night 

We will call March 1st day 1


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

cool! we got a race then. i flipped mine last night. i was hoping to have my new light but not yet.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2022)

After their first 12 hour sleep checking in remotely they seem pretty happy


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

i wish 1 of mine was a bit healthier but i had to flip due to a trip later in march that i want the stretch to be done by

when do start doing multi feeds per day?

i'm doing 3 of them now 8 hours apart. one is in the dark phase.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i wish 1 of mine was a bit healthier but i had to flip due to a trip later in march that i want the stretch to be done by
> 
> when do start doing multi feeds per day?
> 
> i'm doing 3 of them now 8 hours apart. one is in the dark phase.


Just started today. Giving them 750ml every 4 hours.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Just started today. Giving them 750ml every 4 hours.


does the 750 give you run off each feeding? i'm guessing that the more feeds you give them, the less you need to feed each time to still give run off? 

i've been bumping up my timer as they get bigger and need more


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> does the 750 give you run off each feeding? i'm guessing that the more feeds you give them, the less you need to feed each time to still give run off?
> 
> i've been bumping up my timer as they get bigger and need more


Sadly I’m at work so can’t really monitor. I’ll know when I get home as it’ll feed once before lights go out.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Sadly I’m at work so can’t really monitor. I’ll know when I get home as it’ll feed once before lights go out.


need to hire a full time bouncer and DJ at the strip club then. lol.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> does the 750 give you run off each feeding? i'm guessing that the more feeds you give them, the less you need to feed each time to still give run off?
> 
> i've been bumping up my timer as they get bigger and need more


So the last fertigation event there was very little run off on only a couple of the 8 plants. I’m going to bump it up to 1000ml for tomorrow just to be safe. I can only catch the last feed of the day so that’s all I can base it on until the weekend.

Ideally I’d like to give a bunch of little ones, but I’d have to be here to monitor it, thst would also change day to day in flower as the plants drink more so idk. I’m just going to stick with the 4 feeds of 1000ml daily as I know it’ll have ample fun off.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 28, 2022)

Caught these right at their last feed before lights go out.


----------



## led1k (Mar 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> After their first 12 hour sleep checking in remotely they seem pretty happy
> 
> View attachment 5093648


What device are you using for this?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 1, 2022)

led1k said:


> What device are you using for this?


Reolink camera


----------



## J232 (Mar 1, 2022)

Waiting for a runoff report.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 1, 2022)

J232 said:


> Waiting for a runoff report.


Just leaving work now. 126 minutes until next feed lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 1, 2022)

Am I too late to start my flush? Day 1.5 on 12/12 .


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 1, 2022)

J232 said:


> Waiting for a runoff report.


i just added a 4th feed to my timer.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 1, 2022)

J232 said:


> Waiting for a runoff report.


So I just upped it to 1000ml feed every 4 hours, I’d rather be safe with plenty of run off than get locked up with not enough.

48 minutes to feed time.

I also just mixed a full strength first reservoir of bloom feed as per feed chart


----------



## bk78 (Mar 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i just added a 4th feed to my timer.


I will be getting 4 full feeds during lights on, and 0 during lights off.


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I will be getting 4 full feeds during lights on, and 0 during lights off.


exactly what i do. read it somewhere might of even stole the idea off you cant remember haha.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

Finally broke down and ordered the controller 67. I need that new feature that keeps the fan running when no limits are exceeded.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Finally broke down and ordered the controller 67. I need that new feature that keeps the fan running when no limits are exceeded.


do you CO2? i need to get my bottle refilled. my room's not sealed, i just give it a quick co2 shower every few hours.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> do you CO2? i need to get my bottle refilled. my room's not sealed, i just give it a quick co2 shower every few hours.


I do not co2. But my levels are pretty good


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I do not co2. But my levels are pretty good
> 
> View attachment 5095046


wow. maybe i need to recalibrate my monitor. i've dipped my head in there a many times where it's 50 or less. i'm just using outside air to keep it lower than 85F atm .


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> wow. maybe i need to recalibrate my monitor. i've dipped my head in there a many times where it's 50 or less. i'm just using outside air to keep it lower than 85F atm .


I use just my basement as the lung room. Kittys are keeping them levels up there lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Beans! LOL you can't blame it on the kitties


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Beans! LOL you can't blame it on the kitties


What explains the levels during the day when I’m not home for 10 hours, 5 days a week? They tootin up a storm?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> What explains the levels during the day when I’m not home for 10 hours, 5 days a week? They tootin up a storm?


Keep feeding them exactly what you are doing. Maybe figure out what really ramps it up and add to it. Tune everything


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep feeding them exactly what you are doing. Maybe figure out what really ramps it up and add to it. Tune everything


Thats a great idea Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Do it! 


More tuna!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do it!
> 
> 
> More tuna!


Tuna is actually not good for cats


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Tuna is actually not good for cats


What it's in every cat food


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

My cat was 17 and had tuna from every can we opened


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Tuna is actually not good for cats


mercury or some heavy metal? 
I've given it as a treat once in a while but mine seem to prefer their dry food, cats are weird.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> mercury or some heavy metal?
> I've given it as a treat once in a while but mine seem to prefer their dry food, cats are weird.


Yes. Can lead to mercury poisoning


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> mercury or some heavy metal?
> I've given it as a treat once in a while but mine seem to prefer their dry food, cats are weird.


Every time my wife cracks a can of tuna...she gets choked up because the cat would come running and yelling lol 

Miss that cat. She was awesome.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Every time my wife cracks a can of tuna...she gets choked up because the cat would come running and yelling lol
> 
> Miss that cat. She was awesome.


My old cat would do the same.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What it's in every cat food


Not mine


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> No mine


I get where you're coming from. 


Man though she loved it. She's been gone a couple years. But still miss that greeting every time. I used to grow cat grass for her in the f&d table.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I get where you're coming from.
> 
> 
> Man though she loved it. She's been gone a couple years. But still miss that greeting every time. I used to grow cat grass for her in the f&d table.


Mine go bat shit crazy when I open a can, but they don’t get any unfortunately


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

Blurple


----------



## ISK (Mar 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Mine go bat shit crazy when I open a can, but they don’t get any unfortunately


My buddy would buy liver (beef or pork) for his cat, the cat really loved it


----------



## bk78 (Mar 3, 2022)

ISK said:


> My buddy would buy liver (beef or pork) for his cat, the cat really loved it


I would love to feed a full raw diet, too much fucking prep work though grinding and mixing.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Mar 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I would love to feed a full raw diet, too much ducking prep work though grinding and mixing.


my buddy would just cut the liver into bite sized pieces......his tom-cat mostly ate gophers & mice in the summer months, so he was used to eating raw meat


----------



## bk78 (Mar 3, 2022)

Blasting off


----------



## Skillcraft (Mar 3, 2022)

Looking good brother. May an abundance off flowers come forth.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Looking good brother. May an abundance off flowers come forth.


Are you still playing Kodak Black in the garden? Saw somewhere you were!


----------



## Skillcraft (Mar 3, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Are you still playing Kodak Black in the garden? Saw somewhere you were!


??


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 3, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> ??


He/she is a super troll. Don’t even respond. Just ask him how his “dog” is doing


----------



## bk78 (Mar 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> He/she is a super troll. Don’t even respond. Just ask him how his “dog” is doing


Pretty lame “super troll” I might add.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Pretty lame “super troll” I might add.


Well 99% of its posts are just random off topic garbage. That’s dedication to being a d bag IMO


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok got 5 #1 stunna and 3 Rozay in coco
> 
> lights about 4 feet off the canopy hitting 275ppfd
> 
> ...


Awesome set up man. Been trying to read this thread, but damn it's a lot of reading lol.

I noticed your light meter, how do you like the Photo Bio? Do you feel it's pretty accurate? Thinking of getting one myself as the Trolmaster one for my set up is like $500 and I don't really need one rigged in 24/7. The photo Bio would be perfect for me if it's reliable.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 3, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> Awesome set up man. Been trying to read this thread, but damn it's a lot of reading lol.
> 
> I noticed your light meter, how do you like the Photo Bio? Do you feel it's pretty accurate? Thinking of getting one myself as the Trolmaster one for my set up is like $500 and I don't really need one rigged in 24/7. The photo Bio would be perfect for me if it's reliable.


Thanks

Read from here on to a couple pages after.






BK’s shit show


glad to see you back at it mate cheers JZ Thanks budd. Hope all is well with you and yours



www.rollitup.org


----------



## bk78 (Mar 4, 2022)

Went to check on the room before I left for work and took a few pics.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 4, 2022)

I wonder if the rapid growth is attributed to not touching a single leaf or branch since they came out of the cloner? You think those scientists are right about leaves being solar panels?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I wonder if the rapid growth is attributed to not touching a single leaf or branch since they came out of the cloner? You think those scientists are right about leaves being solar panels?


the flush is way more importanter than photosynthesis. a saw a vid on youtube so it must be true. lol

i'm running a small heater during lights off to see if more equal temps will reduce stretching. so far they haven't stretched much at all. been a while since i ran this strain so i don't remember how she stretched last time.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the flush is way more importanter than photosynthesis. a saw a vid on youtube so it must be true. lol
> 
> i'm running a small heater during lights off to see if more equal temps will reduce stretching. so far they haven't stretched much at all. been a while since i ran this strain so i don't remember how she stretched last time.


Me personally I love stretch, that’s how you get the moose cawks bruh.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Me personally I love stretch, that’s how you get the moose cawks bruh.


i can never get the "right" amount of stretch. either into the lights or hardly any. i'd love just a medium stretch but rarely happens


----------



## bk78 (Mar 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i can never get the "right" amount of stretch. either into the lights or hardly any. i'd love just a medium stretch but rarely happens


How long you veg for usually?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> How long you veg for usually?


usually just by height. in this case, we have a trip coming up in a few weeks and they would be monsters if i vegged until after the trip. also kinda wanted to get the stretch out of the way before we leave too. 

i'd say 18 to 24" range generally though


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I wonder if the rapid growth is attributed to not touching a single leaf or branch since they came out of the cloner? You think those scientists are right about leaves being solar panels?


I've always said that fan leaves are for building the plant and sugar leaves are for building the colas. I see no point in defoliating or even pruning during veg.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2022)

I also agree with some stretch being good. I screwed up by trying to scrog my plants as far as the stretch would take them to make up for pulled males. I ended up with a bunch of chodes. Normally I stop tucking my plants about two weeks into stretch to get enough of a vertical stick for the buds to fill up.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've always said that fan leaves are for building the plant and sugar leaves are for building the colas. I see no point in defoliating or even pruning during veg.


maybe it's just me but the funniest response from the massive defolers is that "well the leaves just grow right back". WTF? then why cut them off just to have them grow back? 

i'll prune abit if i've got leaves laying on other leaves.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> maybe it's just me but the funniest response from the massive defolers is that "well the leaves just grow right back". WTF? then why cut them off just to have them grow back?
> 
> i'll prune abit if i've got leaves laying on other leaves.


The logic is you get rid of the big leaves to grow back smaller leaves, and while they are growing in you'll to get light to the lower bud sites causing them to catch up. I could see how that seems silly, and there is a possibility that it is, but doing it in veg makes no sense at all.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The logic is you get rid of the big leaves to grow back smaller leaves, and while they are growing in you'll to get light to the lower bud sites causing them to catch up. I could see how that seems silly, and there is a possibility that it is, but doing it in veg makes no sense at all.


i figure mother nature is a better grower than me and i just follow along. all my lower larf gets made into hash so win/win


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i figure mother nature is a better grower than me and i just follow along. all my lower larf gets made into hash so win/win


I'm considering not lollipopping this time. I'm still on the fence of the "refocusing energy upwards" debate.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

Lollipop day


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I'm considering not lollipopping this time. I'm still on the fence of the "refocusing energy upwards" debate.


It’s not about refocusing energy imo. It’s about trimming and dealing with massive amounts of larf. every 3rd or 4th crop I’ll leave a bunch of bottoms for hash making.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It’s not about refocusing energy imo. It’s about trimming and dealing with massive amounts of larf. every 3rd or 4th crop I’ll leave a bunch of bottoms for hash making.


The last bunch of cycles I’ve ended up with pretty much no larf, and the buds that did grow on the lower branches were solid. So I’m thinking am I just eliminating a bunch of decent hash material to gain nothing other than making it a little easier to harvest. I’m not sure though because I’ve lollipopped every single grow.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

Second trellis up and lollipop done


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The last bunch of cycles I’ve ended up with pretty much no larf, and the buds that did grow on the lower branches were solid. So I’m thinking am I just eliminating a bunch of decent hash material to gain nothing other than making it a little easier to harvest. I’m not sure though because I’ve lollipopped every single grow.


We have completely opposite growing styles , you like the small, I like them big. Whatever works in your set up, probably will be opposite in mine


----------



## Xsan (Mar 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> We have completely opposite growing styles , you like the small, I like them big. Whatever works in your set up, probably will be opposite in mine


That's what she said! Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> We have completely opposite growing styles , you like the small, I like them big. Whatever works in your set up, probably will be opposite in mine


I don’t like them small, just low. Part of my thinking is why defoliate if I’m getting rid of everything below the scrog net anyway? My current grow will be closer to a sea of green, but I think I’m going to try to do everything in moderation for here on out.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I don’t like them small, just low. Part of my thinking is why defoliate if I’m getting rid of everything below the scrog net anyway? My current grow will be closer to a sea of green, but I think I’m going to try to do everything in moderation for here on out.


Looking forward to following along the husky hut to see which way you decide to go


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 5, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I'm considering not lollipopping this time. I'm still on the fence of the "refocusing energy upwards" debate.


I'm not sure it's really debatable. The fact is that sucker pruning (what we like to call lollipopping) is a standard practice in the horticulture industry, for many many crops. You have to remember the "sink and source" analogy. Of course the leaves provide us with the source for energy, however new shoots are a sink. The small lower branches take a lot of energy to grow and produce, thereby taking away energy from the rest of the plant. At some point, once the new shoots are established they shift from a sink to a source, but you have lost a lot of progress along the way.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure it's really debatable. The fact is that sucker pruning (what we like to call lollipopping) is a standard practice in the horticulture industry, for many many crops. You have to remember the "sink and source" analogy. Of course the leaves provide us with the source for energy, however new shoots are a sink. The small lower branches take a lot of energy to grow and produce, thereby taking away energy from the rest of the plant. At some point, once the new shoots are established they shift from a sink to a source, but you have lost a lot of progress along the way.


Agree with shoots stealing energy


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure it's really debatable. The fact is that sucker pruning (what we like to call lollipopping) is a standard practice in the horticulture industry, for many many crops. You have to remember the "sink and source" analogy. Of course the leaves provide us with the source for energy, however new shoots are a sink. The small lower branches take a lot of energy to grow and produce, thereby taking away energy from the rest of the plant. At some point, once the new shoots are established they shift from a sink to a source, but you have lost a lot of progress along the way.


Keep in mind that I schwazzed my plants this past run, so I took that concept to the extreme. I left a few plants with some activity down below, and it didn't seem to affect the tops compared to the schwazzed plants. It felt like I just threw away decent nugs. I also took off almost every side branch and shoot, and the few that were left produced buds the same size as the main colas. The problem is this was a (very) less than perfect grow due to experimental blunders, so I can't confidently make any claims.


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So the last fertigation event there was very little run off on only a couple of the 8 plants. I’m going to bump it up to 1000ml for tomorrow just to be safe. I can only catch the last feed of the day so that’s all I can base it on until the weekend.
> 
> Ideally I’d like to give a bunch of little ones, but I’d have to be here to monitor it, thst would also change day to day in flower as the plants drink more so idk. I’m just going to stick with the 4 feeds of 1000ml daily as I know it’ll have ample fun off.


FWIW, I'm using the scales and the run-off fluctuates, a lot! Have Ada monitor the run-off between naps.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

This is a pretty good example. The highest bud was the main cola and the on below it was a side branch. There’s also another bud from a different branch behind it, but you can tell which is which. All three were almost he exact same.

There is the possibility that since it was lollipopped and all, that the energy was divided into the few remaining bud sites. What it looks like to me is there’s a balance between pruning, defoliating, topping, scrogging and letting the plant do it’s own thing, but I’m not sure of the exact recipe.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

1212ham said:


> FWIW, I'm using the scales and the run-off fluctuates, a lot! Have Ada monitor the run-off between naps.


Nah. I’m fine with a little nute waste. I can catch the last fertigation of the day during the week so I always monitor that one to make sure I’m getting some on every plant.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is a pretty good example. The highest bud was the main cola and the on below it was a side branch. There’s also another bud from a different branch behind it, but you can tell which is which. All three were almost he exact same.
> 
> There is the possibility that since it was lollipopped and all, that the energy was divided into the few remaining bud sites. What it looks like to me is there’s a balance between pruning, defoliating, topping, scrogging and letting the plant do it’s own thing, but I’m not sure of the exact recipe.
> View attachment 5096698



Thus looks like my lower larf


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Thus looks like my lower larf


That definitely didn't end up as larf. The strain produced super dense chodes and that plant purpled up hard. Like I said earlier, I scrogged them too long during stretch and didn't get much vertical branch to stack on. They did get heat stressed really easily, but trucked through watering /nutrient issues mostly unaffected. Schwazzing wiped any change of a decent yield. I kept 3 of the phenos which I'm about to rerun. I want to see how they do without me torturing them from every angle this time.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That definitely didn't end up as larf. The strain produced super dense chodes and that plant purpled up hard. Like I said earlier, I scrogged them too long during stretch and didn't get much vertical branch to stack on. They did get heat stressed really easily, but trucked through watering /nutrient issues mostly unaffected. Schwazzing wiped any change of a decent yield. I kept 3 of the phenos which I'm about to rerun. I want to see how they do without me torturing them from every angle this time.


I meant they were just smaller. Do you think the swazzling had lots to do with the final yield?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I meant they were just smaller. Do you think the swazzling had lots to do with the final yield?


It definitely deleted a lot of potential mass, but as far as improving the colas I don't think so. This strain was dense, but others weren't as impressive. Again it's hard to tell because it was an experimental grow and mistakes were made. My suspensions is it's mostly genetics and environment, not mutilating the plant. I think I can pull record numbers off of this strain if everything is done right.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

*Personal record numbers. I'm not budders.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2022)

after your trimming bk, do they show any signs of stress at all?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> after your trimming bk, do they show any signs of stress at all?


Nada. They’ve actually already grown into the second trellis since this morning. I gave them each a nice healthy feed of recharge right after the pruning. I swear that shit is magic idk.

They are all praying the the shenzen light gods


----------



## dynospec (Mar 6, 2022)

What kind of lights are those you're using?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2022)

dynospec said:


> What kind of lights are those you're using?


Meijiu


----------



## dynospec (Mar 6, 2022)

Cool I'll have to check them out, they seem to get the job done


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Nada. They’ve actually already grown into the second trellis since this morning. I gave them each a nice healthy feed of recharge right after the pruning. I swear that shit is magic idk.
> 
> They are all praying the the shenzen light gods
> 
> View attachment 5096812View attachment 5096813View attachment 5096814


Is that a fast fit table with short leg kit and wheels? How would you rate it as far as being sturdy. Good enough to throw 5 of em in a room and roll em back and forth every day?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> Is that a fast fit table with short leg kit and wheels? How would you rate it as far as being sturdy. Good enough to throw 5 of em in a room and roll em back and forth every day?



Yeah it’s the fast fit table. Can’t speak for the longevity of its life, but it’s super easy to roll around my room and it’s sturdy enough id say.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2022)

Pesky leaf getting in the way of getting light to my budsites bro.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 6, 2022)

small hands..


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2022)

If you were worth more than a second of my time I’d break out the tape measure, unfortunately you’re not.

WELCOME TO THE SHIT SHOW BY THE WAY!!!


----------



## J232 (Mar 6, 2022)

rootforme said:


> small hands..





bk78 said:


> If you were worth more than a second of my time I’d break out the tape measure, unfortunately you’re not.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE SHIT SHOW BY THE WAY!!!


Sounds like a emoji injury to me.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2022)

J232 said:


> Sounds like a emoji injury to me.


Yup another one. Went through my first few pages laughing at my posts like it’s supposed to hurt my feelings or something?


----------



## J232 (Mar 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yup another one. Went through my first few pages laughing at my posts like it’s supposed to hurt my feelings or something?


Ouch, you ok dude??


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2022)

I need some time alone, I’ll get over it eventually I’m sure. Just leave me be for now please.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I need some time alone, I’ll get over it eventually I’m sure. Just leave me be for now please.


sending hugs your way from colorado. i hate when my feelz get hurt by the internet too. lmao


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> sending hugs your way from colorado. i hate when my feelz get hurt by the internet too. lmao


Speaking of which. We got absolutely shit on with snow the last couple days. Beautiful, but awful.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Speaking of which. We got absolutely shit on with snow the last couple days. Beautiful, but awful.


we've gotten about 2 inches today so far. we need way more or it's gonna be a shitty fire season this summer


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

and even better the flyers are only 25 points out of a playoff spot.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cover her at night as always thank you for your time


could've used the candle in a can for a stove thin cover it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5097518


Lysol wipes are clutch


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

Lights just came on and checking in from work. So they are getting 750ml feeds, 5 times a day currently


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

Investors just bought me stuffs, oh wait I’m the investor


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

Just hanging out staring into the flower room


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

Well I upped the 750ml feeds, to 850ml. There wasn’t much run off happening on multiple plants, I’ll keep monitoring the last feed of the day to see if I need to up it more.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ok scratch that plan, time to start using some of these features I think. So the first fertigation interval will be 134% of regular feeds, which should be 1005ml. So that’ll be my heavy feed with good run off, then the other 4 750ml feeds should have enough run off as well is my plan in my head?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Just hanging out staring into the flower room
> 
> View attachment 5097773


I made a joke about the cats having a carpeted stripper pole a few weeks ago, and they actually do. Haha. That’s hilarious.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok scratch that plan, time to start using some of these features I think. So the first fertigation interval will be 134% of regular feeds, which should be 1005ml. So that’ll be my heavy feed with good run off, then the other 4 750ml feeds should have enough run off as well is my plan in my head?
> 
> View attachment 5097783


Maybe check your runoff a few times to see the differences. I have a feeling one good "flush" a day would be enough. Especially if you're getting some runoff with each additional feeding.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Maybe check your runoff a few times to see the differences. I have a feeling one good "flush" a day would be enough. Especially if you're getting some runoff with each additional feeding.


During the week I can only catch the last feed, the extra from the first fertigation should do the trick I think. I’ll monitor tomorrow’s and see


----------



## buckaclark (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 8, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> View attachment 5098311


Trolls only come on weekends. Please refrain until then, thanks.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Trolls only come on weekends. Please refrain until then, thanks.


But...The melons


----------



## bk78 (Mar 8, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> But...The melons


The melons can wait until the weekend bro


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The melons can wait until the weekend bro


So your pushin 50 at least?  

Any lights out fertigation?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 8, 2022)

you’re * 

WELCOME TO THE SHIT SHOW!!!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 8, 2022)

Did I hurt this one with a smiley too?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2022)

i've read so much about different coco feed strategies. 

from 80 to 90% saturation to wet and dryback cycles. once daily feeds to 6 feeds per day. 

i am liking it still. i'm dying to get one harvested and see what the roots looke like compared to dwc in the same container


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Did I hurt this one with a smiley too?


who woulda thought that emojis can cause so much mental anguish???


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Trolls only come on weekends. Please refrain until then, thanks.


Do you love or hate your Samsung stove? They fucked me pretty hard. No offence.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you love or hate your Samsung stove? They fucked me pretty hard. No offence.



LG


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> LG


Wish I would of.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Wish I would of.


Good looking dog. Got any more pics?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 8, 2022)

LEAVES!!!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i've read so much about different coco feed strategies.
> 
> from 80 to 90% saturation to wet and dryback cycles. once daily feeds to 6 feeds per day.
> 
> i am liking it still. i'm dying to get one harvested and see what the roots looke like compared to dwc in the same container


So that extra little feed for the first fertigation of the day worked it seems, I had ample run off for the last one I caught of the night last night. I’ll still monitor


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok scratch that plan, time to start using some of these features I think. So the first fertigation interval will be 134% of regular feeds, which should be 1005ml. So that’ll be my heavy feed with good run off, then the other 4 750ml feeds should have enough run off as well is my plan in my head?
> 
> View attachment 5097783


Isn't it fun dialling in run off for multiple feeds lol. 
I've picked up a timer with second intervals what a difference its made to dialing it in and making the necessary volume changes every few days I'm loving it. 

What week of flower are you at?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Isn't it fun dialling in run off for multiple feeds lol.
> I've picked up a timer with second intervals what a difference its made to dialing it in and making the necessary volume changes every few days I'm loving it.
> 
> What week of flower are you at?


I really don’t mind tinkering at all. Yesterday was day 11 since flip I believe


----------



## bk78 (Mar 9, 2022)

I like to get shots in the dark, much easier to spot deficiency’s, bug damage, mold etc…..

I think I see some flowers starting to form too


----------



## Brettman (Mar 9, 2022)

looking good!


----------



## Skillcraft (Mar 9, 2022)

Looking good brother. I want to see some flowers.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Looking good brother. I want to see some flowers.


They are just starting to form


----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2022)

Sabre says spring is in the air


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2022)

my 2 are looking exactly like yours: just getting flowers forming. pretty cool since we flipped on the same day. lol.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> my 2 are looking exactly like yours: just getting flowers forming. pretty cool since we flipped on the same day. lol.


Pretty sure @twentyeight.threefive flipped the same day too haha


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Pretty sure @twentyeight.threefive flipped the same day too haha


awesome!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2022)

ITS A CONSPIRACY I TELLS YA


----------



## Xsan (Mar 10, 2022)

I've heard about ladies syncing cycles if they are together too much but y'all took it to a new level lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2022)

Xsan said:


> sinking cycles


huh?


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 10, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I made a joke about the cats having a carpeted stripper pole a few weeks ago, and they actually do. Haha. That’s hilarious.


give them time it'll be striped bare!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 10, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> give them time it'll be striped bare!


Yeah I did that 12 years ago when I bought my house. Still like new


----------



## Rocket Soul (Mar 10, 2022)

Glad to see you back and posting the thread. 
Im so sorry to hear about the catfam and covid, burried a few myself and it doesnt get any easier. Enjoy no-turtle-all-hare mode!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 11, 2022)

Just got in the door from work

Did some swizzling for airflow and to get light to the bud sites


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Saturday morning recharge and microbe lift feed done.

Probably get in here at some point today or tomorrow and do some more pruning of some suckers.


----------



## Leeski (Mar 12, 2022)

Looking amazing as usual


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Just got in the door from work
> 
> Did some swizzling for airflow and to get light to the bud sites
> 
> View attachment 5100193


Careful, looks like you have the purple-plague migrating towards the leaf


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Careful, looks like you have the purple-plague migrating towards the leaf


Yeah. I ripped the leaf off before it spread to the whole room.


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 12, 2022)

Nice grow! What are the posts holding the scrog net? Pretty cool.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Nice grow! What are the posts holding the scrog net? Pretty cool.


They are the trellis support poles that came with the fast fit rolling stand. If you’re talking about my older set up they are the task tool support rods.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Got around to hooking up the new fan controller. It’s pretty neat

Going to calibrate it over the next day to be in sync with the pulse pro, so it should be pretty bang on accurate then.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Got around to hooking up the new fan controller. It’s pretty neat
> 
> Going to calibrate it over the next day to be in sync with the pulse pro, so it should be pretty bang on accurate then.


Good idea, I've had two AC probes. The first one was off by 10-12 RH points, the replacement is within 5 or so (which can be compensated in the firmware).

You can calibrate one or both with a table salt slurry and a ziplock; it should read 75% after a few hours.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Good idea, I've had two AC probes. The first one was off by 10-12 RH points, the replacement is within 5 or so (which can be compensated in the firmware).
> 
> You can calibrate one or both with a table salt slurry and a ziplock; it should read 75% after a few hours.


Well after a hour they are pretty much bang on


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 12, 2022)

That's amazing; I don't have two identical sensors that read that close.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 12, 2022)

I feel like this song needs to be in here.


----------



## Gregshed (Mar 12, 2022)

Pulling up a seat, most interesting grow here.

One question, why so tall?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Gregshed said:


> Pulling up a seat, most interesting grow here.
> 
> One question, why so tall?


Should I have shortened my veg time you think?


----------



## Gregshed (Mar 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Should I have shortened my veg time you think?


I have no opinion it looks fantastic, just wanted to get your take but seems just natural height then.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 12, 2022)

Cool


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> That's amazing; I don't have two identical sensors that read that close.


Still bang on after 24 hours in the room. 0 calibration is needed


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2022)

Mothers need to come out of cups. Can’t keep up with their feeds anymore 

fresh bag of coco on deck, no buffering, no rinsing, no perlite. Just dump in pot and transplant nice and easy.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ok back to being a lazy Sunday now


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2022)

do you sprinkle mycos in there when you transplant?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> do you sprinkle mycos in there when you transplant?


Yeah, and dust it lightly with recharge


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2022)

Put some catnip seeds in some coco today while I was in the nursery doing shit

And some flower pics


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Put some catnip seeds in some coco today while I was in the nursery doing shit
> 
> And some flower pics
> 
> View attachment 5101352View attachment 5101353View attachment 5101354View attachment 5101355


I used to do that for our cat too


----------



## bk78 (Mar 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I used to do that for our cat too



I’ve grown a lot of cat grass for them, never catnip though


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I’ve grown a lot of cat grass for them, never catnip though


Definitely grew the grass for her too. They love it. The room is mesmerizing to them. LOL the jungle room.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 13, 2022)

Catnip grows crazy outdoors. I planted one a few years ago and have to pull a bunch every spring. I didn't realize they were perennials.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

I checked on the catnip this morning before I left for work. A couple cups have germinated so far, and the mother plants are doing good as well after their transplant.


----------



## Summitmate (Mar 16, 2022)

Great work! I been watching this for awhile!
Why did you stopped using the Bucket company? I can't find the ending post


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

Summitmate said:


> Great work! I been watching this for awhile!
> Why did you stopped using the Bucket company? I can't find the ending post


Loved the buckets, but very limited on what you can do with them. Basically need to grow trees every run, no pheno hunting etc..


----------



## dynospec (Mar 16, 2022)

My cats love when I grow catnip, and it's added bonus is it keeps them away from my other plants (until they are bored of course) lol I love the little stinkers


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Loved the buckets, but very limited on what you can do with them. Basically need to grow trees every run, no pheno hunting etc..


can't remember if i asked this, but do you have to worry about roots growing thru those big vertical slits on your new containers on the flood table? or do they pretty much stay self-contained?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> can't remember if i asked this, but do you have to worry about roots growing thru those big vertical slits on your new containers on the flood table? or do they pretty much stay self-contained?


They air prune themselves.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> They air prune themselves.


my light just got here a few minutes ago. i want to swap it out but we are going away for kiddo's spring break on friday. i have a feeling this will alter my nutes with more and better light. but i sooooooo want to try out the new toy. lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 16, 2022)

Anyway we can get some stankasours cuts?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Anyway we can get some stankasours cuts?


sure thing. we're running a trivia contest right now!

within 15 seconds of this post, please tell us who the goalie was for the Oil in 1973. ready, set, go!!!!


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 16, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Good idea, I've had two AC probes. The first one was off by 10-12 RH points, the replacement is within 5 or so (which can be compensated in the firmware).
> 
> You can calibrate one or both with a table salt slurry and a ziplock; it should read 75% after a few hours.


FWIW, my AC Infinity is the closest hydrometer I've seen, it was off about 1%. I used 62% Boveda packs as they are closer to target humidity and I didn't get good results with the salt.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 16, 2022)

1212ham said:


> FWIW, my AC Infinity is the closest hydrometer I've seen, it was off about 1%. I used 62% Boveda packs as they are closer to target humidity and I didn't get good results with the salt.


I'm sure I got a bad one, second one was ok. The salt-slurry = 75% is dead-nuts accurate. I'd trust that before a Boveda pack.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> sure thing. we're running a trivia contest right now!
> 
> within 15 seconds of this post, please tell us who the goalie was for the Oil in 1973. ready, set, go!!!!


What time zone?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What time zone?


sorry but you are too late. we do have a consolation prize for you though. how about a years supply of rice-a-roni??


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 16, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> how about a years supply of rice-a-roni??


 Chris Worthy, Gary Doyle and Jack Norris........ I love Rice a Roni, The San Francisco treat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> sorry but you are too late. we do have a consolation prize for you though. how about a years supply of rice-a-roni??


Yeah.....it's cool.....


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

@MidnightSun72

Ive dropped back down to the “Low” feed chart. Started getting tip burn so dialled it back

2.5g of B1 & B2 now @ 1.7ish EC


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @MidnightSun72
> 
> Ive dropped back down to the “Low” feed chart. Started getting tip burn so dialled it back
> 
> ...


Is it this one?
Good save I can't see any abiotic damage in the pics.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Is it this one?View attachment 5103075
> Good save I can't see any abiotic damage in the pics.


This one

Flush for 2 weeks obviously to get the bad stuff outta the budz


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> This one
> 
> Flush for 2 weeks obviously to get the bad stuff outta the budz
> 
> View attachment 5103076


Is the only diff that this one has no bulky B?

Not sure if you are aware but floraflex was giving away a shit ton of bulky b samples. In canada they were doing it through the hydro shops. when I bought my floraflex veg nutes from indoor farmer the guy threw in two 5LB samples for and my buddy.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Is the only diff that this one has no bulky B?
> 
> Not sure if you are aware but floraflex was giving away a shit ton of bulky b samples. In canada they were doing it through the hydro shops. when I bought my floraflex veg nutes from indoor farmer the guy threw in two 5LB samples for and my buddy.


I just placed a $350 Order there, I got a weed magazine as a freebie


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Flush for 2 weeks obviously to get the bad stuff outta the budz


This legit had me ded just now


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I just placed a $350 Order there, I got a weed magazine as a freebie


I got a magazine as well as bunch of rolling papers. You should call the guy he's nice AF.

edit: this sounds like I am Shilling for them. But god damn the service was so good.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 16, 2022)

It's nice to see a company recommend sane EC values


----------



## bk78 (Mar 16, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> It's nice to see a company recommend sane EC values


Oh they have the master growers mix too don’t worry ha


----------



## bk78 (Mar 17, 2022)

Goddamn jungle in my 3 week veg, tiny SOG grow 

Small roots = small fruits 

Going to go Edward scissor hands on Saturday up on here.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 17, 2022)

Catnip’s germinating


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 17, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Goddamn jungle in my 3 week veg, tiny SOG grow
> 
> Small roots = small fruits
> 
> ...


Damn these girls got the eat pray love going on


----------



## bk78 (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 21 today I think?

Look ma, no orange pistils yet


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Mar 19, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Day 21 today I think?
> 
> Look ma, no orange pistils yet
> 
> View attachment 5104415View attachment 5104416View attachment 5104417View attachment 5104418View attachment 5104419View attachment 5104420View attachment 5104421View attachment 5104422


If those plants had mouths they'd be smiling huge. Perhaps even singing happy tunes.


----------



## Brettman (Mar 19, 2022)

That’s a funny looking SOG ..


----------



## bk78 (Mar 20, 2022)

Been +10 all week, now we’re under snowfall warnings 





Some stack shots


----------



## dynospec (Mar 20, 2022)

Lol I had the same exact weather, my cat screams at me he gets snow on his paws


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Mar 20, 2022)

They look really good BK, l love this stage, bc its before l find a way to f them up. Cant wait to see them later on.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 22, 2022)

Some dark pics


----------



## bk78 (Mar 22, 2022)

Terrible germination rate on my catnip seeds. There were supposed to be 400 per pack 

I’m going to cry on the catnip forum to the breeder


----------



## bk78 (Mar 22, 2022)

The daily nugzz

Still on the 1.5 EC feeds


----------



## Brettman (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 24, 2022)

Daily weedz


----------



## bk78 (Mar 26, 2022)

30 days into flower I think?

They got their last feed of recharge just now as I find it adds a little too much N past 30 days 


The Rozay‘s purps are beginning to come out already


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2022)

we just got home. they seemed like they survived 9 days without me. lol. 

lookin' good as usual bk.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> we just got home. they seemed like they survived 9 days without me. lol.
> 
> lookin' good as usual bk.


9 days is a good stretch. Glad they made it and you got a vacation


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 9 days is a good stretch. Glad they made it and you got a vacation


it's not the longest i've done but first time in coco. knocks on wood. my pH didn't move at all which is bueno.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 28, 2022)

Midzy midz

Weird no orange pistils yet at 30 days in, crank up the EC to 4.0 bro


----------



## bk78 (Mar 29, 2022)

So the (low strength) feed schedule at 1.5EC seems like it’s lacking a little, and the medium gave me a little tip burn at 2.2EC. Going to aim for 2.0 next reservoir fill.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2022)

They are looking all kinds of healthy though.


----------



## myke (Mar 30, 2022)

Geez,I got tip burn at 1.3 EC on Rozay.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So the (low strength) feed schedule at 1.5EC seems like it’s lacking a little, and the medium gave me a little tip burn at 2.2EC. Going to aim for 2.0 next reservoir fill.


What was the issue at 1.5EC? 

They seemed to look fine in the pics


----------



## bk78 (Mar 30, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> What was the issue at 1.5EC?
> 
> They seemed to look fine in the pics


Top leaves are getting lighter in colour.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 30, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> What was the issue at 1.5EC?
> 
> They seemed to look fine in the pics


I don’t use any Ca, or Mg supplements. So upping my EC a bit should do the trick up until harvest.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 30, 2022)

just added one more feed: 4 during lights on, 1 off. 

so far i haven't messed up this coco grow. 40 more days? i've been harvesting at 10 wks lately. 

blueberry gum #2 https://www.g13labs.com/feminized/g13-labs-seeds-blueberry-gum-2


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Mar 30, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5110705


Looking great dude. 4EC right?


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 30, 2022)

Everything looking good as always bk!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 30, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Everything looking good as always bk!


Thanks man. Hope all is good with you and yours.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

Icy


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Icy
> 
> View attachment 5110987View attachment 5110988View attachment 5110989View attachment 5110990View attachment 5110991


That's a lot of bottom frost going on.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That's a lot of bottom frost going on.


Midz


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Midz


Yes yes, and mid frost too.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Yes yes, and mid frost too.


Midz that we’re hunted by myself, not bought I might add


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 31, 2022)

we're??



Those are the Rozay?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2022)

i love those purple undersides of the leaves.


----------



## Brettman (Mar 31, 2022)

Where did all the trolls go? Used to be at least one or two new accounts a week, this shit show has become a Grow Journal.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Where did all the trolls go? Used to be at least one or two new accounts a week, this shit show has become a Grow Journal.



one just posted 2 posts above you


----------



## Brettman (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> one just posted 2 posts above you


I know! I realized after it was bad timing.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Where did all the trolls go? Used to be at least one or two new accounts a week, this shit show has become a Grow Journal.


See what you fucking started


----------



## bk78 (Mar 31, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Im sorry. And I’m amazed how fast they replied. _Almost like they’re obsessed. _


Im growing some stuff just for you buddy


----------



## Brettman (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Im growing some stuff just for you buddy
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111351View attachment 5111352View attachment 5111353


I love it hahaa


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Im growing some stuff just for you buddy
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111351View attachment 5111352View attachment 5111353


Let the stalk larf flow.


Brettman said:


> I love it hahaa


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 31, 2022)

That's hilarious.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Im growing some stuff just for you buddy
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111351View attachment 5111352View attachment 5111353


You don't have any issues from sitting the rings on top of the coco without elevating them with the little stakes? I was wondering about that. It would be way easier for me to just slide them under the slab's film and poke a hole through it for the hose. needing to elevate them is the reason I haven't gotten around putting them in yet.


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Mar 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Im growing some stuff just for you buddy
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111351View attachment 5111352View attachment 5111353


I had this happen but right at the base just under the soil line. Trying that replant those stretchy seedlings route.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You don't have any issues from sitting the rings on top of the coco without elevating them with the little stakes? I was wondering about that. It would be way easier for me to just slide them under the slab's film and poke a hole through it for the hose. needing to elevate them is the reason I haven't gotten around putting them in yet.


They are all elevated


----------



## bk78 (Apr 1, 2022)

Ok you fucking trolls….

Sabre turns 11 today you best put some respecc on him boiiii


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok you fucking trolls….
> 
> Sabre turns 11 today you best put some respecc on him boiiii
> 
> View attachment 5111513View attachment 5111514View attachment 5111515View attachment 5111516


Awww. Happy birthday to, Sabre!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Apr 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok you fucking trolls….
> 
> Sabre turns 11 today you best put some respecc on him boiiii
> 
> View attachment 5111513View attachment 5111514View attachment 5111515View attachment 5111516


Happy birthday sabre!!!!!


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy bday sabre kitty!


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok you fucking trolls….
> 
> Sabre turns 11 today you best put some respecc on him boiiii
> 
> View attachment 5111513View attachment 5111514View attachment 5111515View attachment 5111516


Happy birthday Sabre! Looking handsome and happy.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2022)

You must be missing ole Buddernuts....it's ok


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 1, 2022)

He couldn’t get attention over there so he came over here


----------



## bk78 (Apr 3, 2022)

Catnips doing good

Never grew it before, how long does it take to flower out anyone know?


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 3, 2022)

That's a professional sig you got there.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 3, 2022)

Feeling cute, might delete later


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Apr 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Catnips doing good
> 
> Never grew it before, how long does it take to flower out anyone know?
> 
> ...


This was July 14th last year, planted mid May.


How long does it take to finish flowering?
Not really sure. We get frost starting late Sept-Early Oct and I don't believe it finished. Did seed out though, which was nice. Came back this year. Our lows only hit 5F this winter.

This is them now:


As for inside flowering, I have never tried it before. They look healthy.

Edit: "Happy Belated Birthday To Your Furry, Sabre!"


----------



## bk78 (Apr 3, 2022)

Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> This was July 14th last year, planted mid May.
> View attachment 5112595
> 
> How long does it take to finish flowering?
> ...


I will take notes of when flowering begins, I’m going to try and collect the seeds it produces to grow more and more.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 3, 2022)

my wife planted 2 small plants a few years ago in front of our house. it's spreads like wildfire and has now taken over the whole area. it does really well up here even with high elevatoin and cold winters.


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 3, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> my wife planted 2 small plants a few years ago in front of our house. it's spreads like wildfire and has now taken over the whole area. it does really well up here even with high elevatoin and cold winters.


It is invasive, and attracts skunks. Second time the dog got sprayed i killed all of it.
Mint spreads the same


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 3, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> It is invasive, and attracts skunks. Second time the dog got sprayed i killed all of it.
> Mint spreads the same


knocks on wood no skunks (yet). or even worse, really big kitties that we have here (bobcats, mtn lions). and our cat doesn't like it either. lol. but the flowers are a nice purplish.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Catnips doing good
> 
> Never grew it before, how long does it take to flower out anyone know?


I think they grow for a month or so before they start flowering. Once they start, it's doesn't stop. 
You can chop the flowers before they go to seed.
They're super resilient, don't need any care, and spread like crazy


----------



## DrOgkush (Apr 3, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> It is invasive, and attracts skunks. Second time the dog got sprayed i killed all of it.
> Mint spreads the same


Mint is great to have around the house. At least in SoCal. Keeps mice far far away. Even neighbors mice left. I had to figure out what do for my strawberries. Been over 10 years since iv seen one


----------



## Spindle818 (Apr 3, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Mint is great to have around the house. At least in SoCal. Keeps mice far far away. Even neighbors mice left. I had to figure out what do for my strawberries. Been over 10 years since iv seen one


Same here. Socal and the rats steal all my fruit other than the lemons


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

Some multiple cola shots of #1 stunna


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 4, 2022)

bumped up all 5 feed timings to 11 minutes from 8 minutes. now getting about 20% runoff.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> bumped up all 5 feed timings to 11 minutes from 8 minutes. now getting about 20% runoff.


I’ve bumped my EC to 2.2 and my feed volumes to 1200ml per plant every 3 hours during lights on. Wish I would have just dealt with the burnt tips, and not lowered my EC originally, I’m now seeing a P deficiency coming on from dripping my EC I think.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

Only on a single plant though, the runt of the bunch


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I’ve bumped my EC to 2.2 and my feed volumes to 1200ml per plant every 3 hours during lights on. Wish I would have just dealt with the burnt tips, and not lowered my EC originally, I’m now seeing a P deficiency coming on from dripping my EC I think.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112984


I wouldn't have thought your plants would be deficient in anything with the fertigation schedule you are running. Interesting.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> I wouldn't have thought your plants would be deficient in anything with the fertigation schedule you are running. Interesting.


Only a single plant is tossing these leaves, and of course it’s in the back middle so can’t really reach it without unhooking my feed lines and rolling my table out of the way.


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Only a single plant is tossing these leaves, and of course it’s in the back middle so can’t really reach it without unhooking my feed lines and rolling my table out of the way.


Well don't clone that one. Problem solved.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> Well don't clone that one. Problem solved.


These are all the same clones I’ve ran for awhile.


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> These are all the same clones I’ve ran for awhile.


Oh damn. That's got me scratching my head too. 

All I can think is it is related to it being a runt. Maybe stunted causing genetic abnormalities that your other clones don't share with it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 4, 2022)

any Arizer vapers in the strip club?

just ordered the Solo 2. getting tired of smoking bowls and want to give the lungs a break for a bit. 

anybody have one?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Only a single plant is tossing these leaves


probably telling you it needs more than 4EC. i'd say 6.5EC would be right in the sweet spot. lol.


----------



## Drasik (Apr 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I’ve bumped my EC to 2.2 and my feed volumes to 1200ml per plant every 3 hours during lights on. Wish I would have just dealt with the burnt tips, and not lowered my EC originally, I’m now seeing a P deficiency coming on from dripping my EC I think.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112984


Are you push C02 as well?


----------



## f.r (Apr 4, 2022)

Nice grow mate, maybe that plant's dripper is giving off different amount that the rest potentially causing an issue?

Also what breeder is the seeds you use from? I have a hard time keeping up with all the breeders, but im liking your plants lol


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

f.r said:


> Nice grow mate, maybe that plant's dripper is giving off different amount that the rest potentially causing an issue?
> 
> Also what breeder is the seeds you use from? I have a hard time keeping up with all the breeders, but im liking your plants lol


Definitely not the dripperes, they measure out to the ml/L

These seeds were originally from relentless genetics that I grabbed a few years ago now, hunted the packs and kept the best one of each.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

Drasik said:


> Are you push C02 as well?


Nah no Co2.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> probably telling you it needs more than 4EC. i'd say 6.5EC would be right in the sweet spot. lol.


Commercial op style boiiii


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Commercial op style boiiii


hey, side note, do you grind up your herb for your vapes?


----------



## Drasik (Apr 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Nah no Co2.


you running em hard, give them some more love! what week in now?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

Drasik said:


> you running em hard, give them some more love! what week in now?


Thanks coach

800 ppfd is “running em hard”?


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> probably telling you it needs more than 4EC. i'd say 6.5EC would be right in the sweet spot. lol.


Yes the more leaves you burn off, the less there are to trim.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> hey, side note, do you grind up your herb for your vapes?


yes


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

Day 37 I think?

Photo dump, and bowl time


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5113227


I like the size of that pipe. I noticed most of the ones those dudes are selling are gigantic.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I like the size of that pipe. I noticed most of the ones those dudes are selling are gigantic.


This one’s from Lisa. She makes small, medium and large 

This one is medium 









Paleo Pipes by Lisa Silvercrow Perreault (@crowspipes) • Instagram photos and videos


17K Followers, 2,892 Following, 439 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Paleo Pipes by Lisa Silvercrow Perreault (@crowspipes)




instagram.com


----------



## Drasik (Apr 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Thanks coach
> 
> 800 ppfd is “running em hard”?


only 800? don't want to go any higher?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 5, 2022)

Drasik said:


> only 800? don't want to go any higher?


Sure I’ll crank it up to 1200, should I up my EC to 4.0 as well?


----------



## Brettman (Apr 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Sure I’ll crank it up to 1200, should I up my EC to 4.0 as well?


Only if you want bigger fatter buds


----------



## bk78 (Apr 5, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Only if you want bigger fatter buds


Noted


----------



## Drasik (Apr 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Sure I’ll crank it up to 1200, should I up my EC to 4.0 as well?


950 is the most I've gone to without supplementing C02. I have a grow that's testing out our lights now and got a bit of burn in the 950 range. Your crop is looking pretty good.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 5, 2022)

Drasik said:


> 950 is the most I've gone to without supplementing C02. I have a grow that's testing out our lights now and got a bit of burn in the 950 range. Your crop is looking pretty good.



So you’re saying the leaf I posted is light burnt then?


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Sure I’ll crank it up to 1200, should I up my EC to 4.0 as well?


Omg, I really am at 1200ppfd.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2022)

Couldn't sleep so got out of bed early today

Put the catnip in their new sippy cups with some prommix I cooked in the garage for 14 months 

Cuts need to be put into solos this weekend I think too 

Giving them 1500ppfd and 4EC


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice catnip 
What temperature?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nice catnip
> What temperature?


17 Celsius troll geezer


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 17 Celsius troll geezer
> 
> View attachment 5114598


Learning from a pro 
Thanks


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Learning from a pro
> Thanks


Kindly beat it from my journal with your trolling 

Thanks


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 17 Celsius troll geezer
> 
> View attachment 5114598


How did you change the color of your layout? Mine just has dark or light mode. Is that a Pro feature?


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 8, 2022)

How those grove bags working out bk?


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 8, 2022)

Hey Bk, did you buy your Growtek system from Growtek or were you able to get it in Canada? I think I gotta get this system for my next grow.


----------



## bk78 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Killaki (May 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


>


Looks like we're going to game 5


----------



## bk78 (May 9, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Looks like we're going to game 5


Let’s hope home ice advantage will light their asses on fire.


----------



## Killaki (May 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Let’s hope home ice advantage will light their asses on fire.


We'll see. It would be a let down to see them lose to a team playing out of _California... _

Berta>Cali


----------



## bk78 (May 9, 2022)

Killaki said:


> We'll see. It would be a let down to see them lose to a team playing out of _California... _
> 
> Berta>Cali


Hoping to see a oilers, flames battle for the semi final. good old alberta rivalry


----------



## King Avitas (May 9, 2022)

I just don't understand how they can dominate the last two games and then come into game 4 looking like a team that shouldn't even be in the playoffs. 

Oh well that's how they roll I guess.... *GO OILERS!!!*


----------



## lusidghost (May 9, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (May 9, 2022)

lusidghost said:


>


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


>


I'm just happy the Bruins evened up their series.


----------



## Brettman (May 10, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I'm just happy the Bruins evened up their series.


Just when I thought you might be ok, you go and say something like this…


----------



## bk78 (May 10, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Just when I thought you might be ok, you go and say something like this…


All of our teams are playing tonight, need to get this day of work over with first


----------



## Brettman (May 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> All of our teams are playing tonight, need to get this day if work over with first


 IKR. We have a massive job again today and an hour & a half ride home, praying I’m not super late tonight.


----------



## Brettman (May 10, 2022)

Here’s my view at the moment, pulling back 4x 5inch pipes with a 16” reamer. Then turn around and shoot another 115m the other way


----------



## Killaki (May 10, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Here’s my view at the moment, pulling back 4x 5inch pipes with a 16” reamer. Then turn around and shoot another 115m the other way View attachment 5131218


Looks about as fun as my current view haha.


----------



## bk78 (May 10, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Here’s my view at the moment, pulling back 4x 5inch pipes with a 16” reamer. Then turn around and shoot another 115m the other way View attachment 5131218


I’m working hard as well


----------



## rkymtnman (May 10, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Here’s my view at the moment, pulling back 4x 5inch pipes with a 16” reamer. Then turn around and shoot another 115m the other way View attachment 5131218


i heard you were a pretty good pipe layer up there in YYZ. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (May 10, 2022)

good to see you're back BK. 

i got a nice bottle of tequilla for the leafs and then the oil game. i predict being passed out by 1st intermission of the oil. lol


----------



## bk78 (May 10, 2022)

So next up to bat for the shit show is 

pea shoots and alfalfa sprouts


----------



## bk78 (May 10, 2022)

Holy shit @Brettman wtf is this shit. Oil better light it up the same way.


----------



## Brettman (May 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Holy shit @Brettman wtf is this shit. Oil better light it up the same way.


Holy fuck man I’m tweaken over here


----------



## Brettman (May 10, 2022)

Pretty sure I just woke up the whole house lol


----------



## Brettman (May 10, 2022)

Aaaaaaaand its 3-3


----------



## bk78 (May 10, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Aaaaaaaand its 3-3


Nope lol


----------



## Brettman (May 10, 2022)

What a fucking game!


----------



## bk78 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5132021View attachment 5132022View attachment 5132023View attachment 5132024


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2022)

Do or die tonight boys, come out swinging


----------



## Brettman (May 12, 2022)

Frigging right! They’re winning two in a row and then going on an absolute tear next round.


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Frigging right! They’re winning two in a row and then going on an absolute tear next round.


With Nurse getting a game suspension I honestly think they are done for now.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> With Nurse getting a game suspension I honestly think they are done for now.


he's the #1 D man, right? that's not good.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2022)

a good way to overcome a lack of D is more O. so Leon and McD need a hat trick each and this goes back to alberta. 

man, i made some buffalo wings last nite with a bit too much ghost peppers on them. my innards are still messed up. lol.


----------



## bk78 (May 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> a good way to overcome a lack of D is more O. so Leon and McD need a hat trick each and this goes back to alberta.
> 
> man, i made some buffalo wings last nite with a bit too much ghost peppers on them. my innards are still messed up. lol.


McD has 0 drive it seems the last couple games, what does he care with his $100 million contract though really.

I had some pretty crazy wings last night myself, same goes for my innards haha.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 12, 2022)

Love you guys!!!!


----------



## Brettman (May 12, 2022)

Must be nice to have McDavid lol fuuck he’s good


----------



## bk78 (May 13, 2022)

I forgot to show everyone these. While I was on my month vacation from here I had a friend at work print me up some new growtek drip rings for next run


----------



## bk78 (May 13, 2022)

Day 14 hanging today. The conditions have been absolutely perfect at 60/60 the whole 14 days

Probably buck them off the branches tomorrow and get the bud into grove bags and start my trimming.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Day 14 hanging today. The conditions have been absolutely perfect at 60/60 the whole 14 days
> 
> Probably buck them off the branches tomorrow and get the bud into grove bags and start my trimming.
> 
> View attachment 5132726View attachment 5132727View attachment 5132728


I still haven't chopped mine down yet. Those are looking great.


----------



## Killaki (May 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I forgot to show everyone these. While I was on my month vacation from here I had a friend at work print me up some new growtek drip rings for next run
> 
> View attachment 5132724View attachment 5132725


Those are sick! I haven't made anything custom for my grow in a minnnnute, maybe it's time.
Also nice boots


----------



## bk78 (May 13, 2022)

Heading into game 7 with Nurse back and fully rested.

LETS GO BOYS!!


----------



## bk78 (May 13, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Those are sick! I haven't made anything custom for my grow in a minnnnute, maybe it's time.
> Also nice boots


Absolutely the most comfortable work boots ever imo


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Absolutely the most comfortable work boots ever imo


What are they? Insulated or non insulated? Looking for something new for summer and next winter. Might just get another pair of Chippewa for the winter.


----------



## bk78 (May 13, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> What are they? Insulated or non insulated? Looking for something new for summer and next winter. Might just get another pair of Chippewa for the winter.


Mine are the redwing 2415. Had them almost 5 years now so I’m due for a new pair soon


----------



## lusidghost (May 13, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Those are sick! I haven't made anything custom for my grow in a minnnnute, maybe it's time.
> Also nice boots


Please tell me that you're at least wearing some low cut socks.


----------



## Killaki (May 13, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Please tell me that you're at least wearing some low cut socks.


Absolutely. I'm not a fucking slob lmao. It's just too damn hot already for pants and tall socks with boots is a little to fruity for me.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 13, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Absolutely. I'm not a fucking slob lmao. It's just too damn hot already for pants and tall socks with boots is a little to fruity for me.


Wish I could wear shorts at work...


----------



## Killaki (May 13, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Wish I could wear shorts at work...


I'm sure pencil pusher somewhere doesn't like that I do this but honestly it's worth it to avoid heat exhaustion for me. I already sweat buckets all day so something's gotta give!


----------



## bk78 (May 13, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Wish I could wear shorts at work...


Same


----------



## bk78 (May 13, 2022)

@Brettman


----------



## Brettman (May 13, 2022)

Here’s my boots at the moment, the leather doesn’t last long when it gets covered in bentonite daily.


----------



## Brettman (May 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @Brettman
> 
> View attachment 5132795


Yeah yeah yeah very funny…


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 13, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Here’s my boots at the moment, the leather doesn’t last long when it gets covered in bentonite daily. View attachment 5132796


Working hard?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Here’s my boots at the moment, the leather doesn’t last long when it gets covered in bentonite daily. View attachment 5132796


never heard of bentonite til your post.


----------



## Brettman (May 13, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Working hard?


Hardly working. Nah we’ve actually never been busier.


----------



## Brettman (May 13, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> never heard of bentonite til your post.


It’s the most basic drill lube, used in all types of drilling.


----------



## bk78 (May 13, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Hardly working. Nah we’ve actually never been busier.


We are probably the busiest we’ve ever been in decades too. Alberta in general right now is booming everywhere again..


----------



## Brettman (May 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> We are probably the busiest we’ve ever been in decades too. Alberta in general right now is booming everywhere again..


Yup it’s ridiculous in Ontario. Cannot find anyone And the wages people are offering is fucking crazy


----------



## King Avitas (May 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> We are probably the busiest we’ve ever been in decades too. Alberta in general right now is booming everywhere again..


I love it too. Work hard, play hard!!!


----------



## bk78 (May 14, 2022)

HUGE games tonight for us @Brettman

Trim jail for me today and tomorrow, being hopped up on hash and cappuccino will most definitely help


----------



## ISK (May 14, 2022)

The Oilers are going to kick ass tonight, no doubt about it.

I fucking hate the Flames but I hope they win so we can watch a classic "Battle of Alberta"


----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2022)

Brettman said:


> It’s the most basic drill lube, used in all types of drilling.


this is the only drill lube i use


----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2022)

ISK said:


> I fucking hate the Flames but I hope they win so we can watch a classic "Battle of Alberta"


that dallas v flames series has had a bunch of huge hits.


----------



## bk78 (May 14, 2022)

ISK said:


> The Oilers are going to kick ass tonight, no doubt about it.
> 
> I fucking hate the Flames but I hope they win so we can watch a classic "Battle of Alberta"
> 
> View attachment 5133324



The oil and flames would be fucking fantastic to see.


----------



## Brettman (May 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> this is the only drill lube i use
> 
> View attachment 5133328


Wow I’ve never heard that one before…. Oh wait I make that joke every day  I am literally in the business of keeping holes gaped.


----------



## Brettman (May 14, 2022)

Or like when the drills maxing out at 50,000 lbs of pull and someone always has to say, did you not spit on it?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2022)

Definitely tapped a bunch of holes. Big ones, little ones.....made a few bigger and have even changed the pitch on some


----------



## bk78 (May 14, 2022)

Started trimming up the Rozay. Found it’s still a little too damp for my liking. They will continue to hang for another week I think.


----------



## bk78 (May 14, 2022)

Bruins and Leaf’s gone, I’ll sleep good tonight even if the oil lose 


LETS GO OILERS!!


----------



## Brettman (May 14, 2022)

Well boys I just don’t know if I can keep doing this every year… I hope your Oil win tonight BK. I’m gonna try to stay awake for it all.


----------



## ISK (May 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Bruins and Leaf’s gone, I’ll sleep good tonight even if the oil lose
> 
> 
> LETS GO OILERS!!


Of course the Leaf's choked, how could anyone expect anything else.

Of course the Oilers got the win, the Kings didn't have a hope in hell. 

Now lets see if those useless Flames can get their shit together enough tonight to give us the "Battle of Alberta"


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

ISK said:


> Of course the Leaf's choked, how could anyone expect anything else.
> 
> Of course the Oilers got the win, the Kings didn't have a hope in hell.
> 
> Now lets see if those useless Flames can get their shit together enough tonight to give us the "Battle of Alberta"


Unbelievable game

Gretzky predicted before the playoffs started it would be Oil and Flames in the semi final and the flames would take it.

Connor is fucking amazing


----------



## ISK (May 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Unbelievable game
> 
> Gretzky predicted before the playoffs started it would be Oil and Flames in the semi final and the flames would take it.
> 
> Connor is fucking amazing


I respect Gretzky's opinion but he's wrong to even think the Flames have a chance and just dead wrong to publicly state that ridiculous prediction. 

Flames have no one even close to Connor's talents.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 15, 2022)

is this the year when a canadian team wins the cup??


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> is this the year when a canadian team wins the cup??



Well the vibe here is real right now. The whole city is just buzzing, and it’ll only buzz harder in the next week. 


The Oil are bringing Lord Stanley home to where it belongs 

GO OILERS


----------



## ISK (May 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> is this the year when a canadian team wins the cup??


It's all up to the Oilers this year, as we all know the Flames will choke tonight.

I was actually hoping for an all Canadian Stanley Cup playoff, but of course the Toronto Make-Beliefs couldn't win dick shit


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

@Brettman


----------



## rkymtnman (May 15, 2022)

if the penguins lose today, i'll be happy.


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

Since I’m shutting down for the summer I figured I’d just bonsai my mother plants in some miracle grow mix

‘These have been in those little solo sippy cups for well over a month and got deficient as fuck due to them drying out every day on me.


----------



## ISK (May 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Since I’m shutting down for the summer I figured I’d just bonsai my mother plants in some miracle grow mix
> 
> ‘These have been in those little solo sippy cups for well over a month and got deficient as fuck due to them drying out every day on me.
> 
> View attachment 5133798View attachment 5133799View attachment 5133800


Are you considering an outdoor grow this year?


----------



## Brettman (May 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @Brettman
> 
> View attachment 5133797


Do you have any idea how enraging this is ?

edit: I hope your MG Moisture Control comes with plenty of gnats lmao


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

ISK said:


> Are you considering an outdoor grow this year?


nope. I’ll be firing back up in august with a pheno hunt


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Do you have any idea how enraging this is ?
> 
> edit: I hope your MG Moisture Control comes with plenty of gnats lmao


Just hit it with some microb lift BMC 

Shouldbtake care of any larvae that may be in there.


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

Rolling up a ounce of bubble hash into temple balls then putting them in the fridge to cure for 6-8 months

2.5g chunk to start out


----------



## lusidghost (May 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Rolling up a ounce of bubble hash into temple balls then putting them in the fridge to cure for 6-8 months
> 
> 2.5g chunk to start out
> 
> ...


Oh shit, is that a Panasonic 3200 fully automatic espresso machine in the background?


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Oh shit, is that a Panasonic 3200 fully automatic espresso machine in the background?


Philips* 

No it’s only the 2200 

No stock of the 3200 when I bought it


----------



## lusidghost (May 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Philips*
> 
> No it’s only the 2200
> 
> No stock of the 3200 when I bought it


Damn, I failed.


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> bubble hash


 I bought one of those small ice washers with the bubble bros set of bags.
Only played once and did 3 washes, did not get much. how many washes do you do with how much trim?
If you don't mind the questions. Thanks


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I bought one of those small ice washers with the bubble bros set of bags.
> Only played once and did 3 washes, did not get much. how many washes do you do with how much trim?
> If you don't mind the questions. Thanks


I have a local company wash and dry in their freeze dryer.

The jar I posted above was 2 lbs of bud that’s been in my hash bin for almost a year. 2lb got me 99 grams return. I had him mix bags 160 though 45 because I’d rather smoke out of a pipe, than have full melt personally.


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

Sabre is even tuckered out from staying up late watching the Oil whoop ass


----------



## bk78 (May 15, 2022)

Sample nugs from the #1 Stunna

Still needs another week hanging


----------



## ISK (May 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Sabre is even tuckered out from staying up late watching the Oil whoop ass
> 
> View attachment 5133852


And next is the "Battle of Alberta" ....it's going to be a barn burner


----------



## bk78 (May 16, 2022)

ISK said:


> And next is the "Battle of Alberta" ....it's going to be a barn burner


Oh man it’s going to be just fucking bonkers here over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 16, 2022)

avalanche v blues should be a great series too. they hate each other. 

nothing better than the Cup playoffs!


----------



## lusidghost (May 17, 2022)

200k and you're usually turtled through most of the flowering stages of your grows.


----------



## lusidghost (May 17, 2022)

Also in only 2 years. The journals with more views are mostly over a decade old. The youngest is from 2013 and has 203k views. That's crazy.


----------



## bk78 (May 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> 200k and you're usually turtled through most of the flowering stages of your grows.



Turtle is lyfe bro


----------



## Brettman (May 17, 2022)

Guaranteed Paddy is like 20-30k of those views


----------



## bk78 (May 18, 2022)

Game day

Lets go boys


----------



## bk78 (May 18, 2022)

The memes are flowing


----------



## bk78 (May 18, 2022)

Best one yet so far


----------



## westpoint (May 18, 2022)

What a shit show. Great journal.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 19, 2022)

good thing the tomato plants are still inside

9 to 14" snow forecast. lows in 20F fri and sat nite.


----------



## bk78 (May 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> good thing the tomato plants are still inside
> 
> 9 to 14" snow forecast. lows in 20F fri and sat nite.


Dude it’s like 0 and rainy/ hail here currently.


----------



## bk78 (May 20, 2022)

So the bonsai moms in miracle grow seem to be doing ok for now, since I’ll be doing a seed run next these won’t be used for like 6 months I’m thinking. I’m going to let them grow to re clone them I think so I can get them back into coco where they belong and make smaller bonsais out of them.


And last but not least it’s game night tonight LETS GO OILERS!!


----------



## bk78 (May 20, 2022)

Espresso with the gattos


----------



## Brettman (May 20, 2022)

Let’s go Edmonton  There’s no way I’m staying up for it all but I’m going to try!


----------



## lusidghost (May 20, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Let’s go Edmonton  There’s no way I’m staying up for it all but I’m going to try!


It doesn't start until 10:30 on the east coast.


----------



## bk78 (May 20, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Let’s go Edmonton  There’s no way I’m staying up for it all but I’m going to try!


Espresso shots with kittys works


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2022)

gettin' my drank on. happy friday. snow just started coming down. go Oil.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Damn, I know I get a lot of cold and snow. And there's still some around here lol but damn you guys are gonna get some


----------



## bk78 (May 20, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> gettin' my drank on. happy friday. snow just started coming down. go Oil.


We’re headed up in temps here


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2022)

went over my neighbors to get his roto tiller running. already 3 inches: it's dumping. heavy wet spring snow.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn, I know I get a lot of cold and snow. And there's still some around here lol but damn you guys are gonna get some


there was a pretty good sized wildfire about 15 mi south of us. i'm sure everybody's prayers for moisture are being answered right now.


----------



## Brettman (May 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Espresso shots with kittys works


Well I tried beers with my doggos and it did not work lol. Glad to see they came back though!


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Well I tried beers with my doggos and it did not work lol. Glad to see they came back though!


Killer third 

Connor is a robot I think.


----------



## King Avitas (May 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Killer third
> 
> Connor is a robot I think.


The Flames are done. Edmonton is gonna win in 5 then take out the Blues when they beat the Avalanche. The cup is coming to Alberta.


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> The Flames are done. Edmonton is gonna win in 5 then take out the Blues when they beat the Avalanche. The cup is coming to Alberta.


The main thing about the Oilers are they only ever start to play in the second period, if we can start that shit in the first always we should go pretty far.

I never count my chickens before they hatch

bout a pound?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 21, 2022)

18"


----------



## bk78 (May 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 18"
> View attachment 5136751



Jesus… I’m about to head out to cut my lawn and do some weeding haha.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Jesus… I’m about to head out to cut my lawn and do some weeding haha.


84° humid and still getting hotter. This isn't the norm though. Should be 70° and nice. 



rkymtnman said:


> 18"
> View attachment 5136751


Get the skis out again lol


----------



## rkymtnman (May 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Jesus… I’m about to head out to cut my lawn and do some weeding haha.


even with a big snowblower, it took me forever to do the driveway. it's heavy and wet as cement. fuck shoveling this crap.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 21, 2022)

got this for the Avs game today


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> even with a big snowblower, it took me forever to do the driveway. it's heavy and wet as cement. fuck shoveling this crap.


18" and heavy/wet is not to be trifled with. Will wreck your back in no time.


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2022)

Game day, home ice advantage, Ada enjoying a beautiful sunny morning 


Everywhere I go is oilers swag, every second car has window flags hung, every business has window flags hung 

LETS GO OILERS!


----------



## lusidghost (May 22, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> 18" and heavy/wet is not to be trifled with. Will wreck your back in no time.


This is why everyone from the northeast is a jerk.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 22, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is why everyone from the northeast is a jerk.


Huh? What'd I say?


----------



## lusidghost (May 22, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Huh? What'd I say?


They all have bad backs and are grumpy from shoveling heavy wet snow all winter.


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> They all have bad backs and are grumpy from shoveling heavy wet snow all winter.


Colorado is considered North east?


----------



## lusidghost (May 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Colorado is considered North east?


The west coast is typically powder and the east coast typically wet snow. Coloradoans are always stoked to slay some pow, brah.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 22, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> They all have bad backs and are grumpy from shoveling heavy wet snow all winter.


Yup, been there. Quit the shoveling and got a blower years ago when I realized "damn, I'm not getting any younger and neither is the 'ol back."


----------



## King Avitas (May 22, 2022)

Oilers in 5. Just saying.


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> Oilers in 5. Just saying.


Don’t be jinxing this shit dude.

Fucking great game


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

Trimming up the last of the stunna, still have 2 rozay left to go 

Personal stash set aside


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (May 23, 2022)

Figured I'd update you on the Catnip.

The stuff was about 22" tall, before I took cuttings to dry for the furries.

The furries like it more than the store bought. They do like it fresh, at times chewing on the plant. But they seem to like it dried a whole lot more.

Here's a couple pics of the plant and it's current height/width and a couple pics of one of the furries enjoying it.


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> Figured I'd update you on the Catnip.
> 
> The stuff was about 22" tall, before I took cuttings to dry for the furries.
> 
> ...


I have some drying currently as well. I gave away 3 of the 4 plants I had going, just harvested it and planted it outside to re grow


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (May 24, 2022)

2 hours to puck drop

Go OIL!!!!


----------



## Brettman (May 24, 2022)

Awe man I was on page 2 of some ridiculous ass thread from today and I click next page and it’s been deleted lmao. Something about like 50grams a sq foot with a blurple lol


----------



## Brettman (May 24, 2022)

Another 9:30 start so I’ll be lucky to finish the first period :/  And god damn that 2nd period two nights ago, I went up to read my twins a book and tuck them in and I miss all 3 of Kane’s goals.


----------



## Brettman (May 26, 2022)

Ready for the game BK?!


----------



## bk78 (May 26, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Ready for the game BK?!


HELL FUCKING YEAH I AM 

1 more piece of the puzzle to put in place tonight 

LETS GO OIL!!!


----------



## ISK (May 27, 2022)

Such a heartbreaking lose for the Flames....why does that make me feel so good 

I knew the Oilers would prevail, no matter who said differently.


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2022)

ISK said:


> Such a heartbreaking lose for the Flames....why does that make me feel so good
> 
> I knew the Oilers would prevail, no matter who said differently.


Huge win! Pretty brutal way to lose for Calgary with that goal called back, but hey ill take it.

We have a tough road ahead of us


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2022)

Let’s do this @rkymtnman


----------



## ISK (May 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Let’s do this @rkymtnman
> 
> View attachment 5140261


This is going to be one exciting series.....two very closely matched teams battling to go to the Stanley Cup finals....

but I do like how you have the Oilers logo on the top


----------



## rkymtnman (May 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Let’s do this @rkymtnman
> 
> View attachment 5140261


it's ON!!! should be a good series. high scoring i hope.


----------



## bk78 (May 29, 2022)

Finishing up trimming the last of the Rozay



@rkymtnman

lol


----------



## rkymtnman (May 29, 2022)

tuesday can't get here fast enough. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 29, 2022)

Nice growing BK.

Go Oil. 

Dear Avs fans.......


----------



## rkymtnman (May 29, 2022)

been listening to some of his solo stuff lately: reminds me of what the Avs really are: Killers. lmao!


----------



## bk78 (May 31, 2022)

It’s game day baby 

The bonsais need a pruning too, I’ll get to that this weekend


----------



## Brettman (May 31, 2022)

I’m pumped for your Oilers tonight BK, They’re going to have a tough time though.


----------



## bk78 (May 31, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I’m pumped for your Oilers tonight BK, They’re going to have a tough time though.


I was more worried about playing the blues. I think we got this, it’ll go the 7 games I think.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 31, 2022)

end of 1st period??? lol


----------



## bk78 (May 31, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5142337
> 
> end of 1st period??? lol


----------



## bk78 (May 31, 2022)

Intense fucking third. Probably the best period of the playoffs so far


----------



## rkymtnman (May 31, 2022)

wow. this series is gonna be awesome.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2022)

took a trip to the big city of colorado springs today. came up on some road construction





under "to stop" was spray painted SMOKING MIDZ. made me LOL.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2022)

uh oh!









Kuemper out for Game 2 vs Edmonton due to upper-body injury


The Colorado Avalanche will be without starting goaltender Darcy Kuemper for Game 2 of the Western Conference final due to an upper-body injury. The Avalanche will go with Pavel Francouz in net against Connor McDavid and the Edmonton Oilers on Thursday night. The Avalanche won the game 8-6.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## bk78 (Jun 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> uh oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to work late, going to miss the first period fml


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I have to work late, going to miss the first period fml


sucks!!


----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Jun 2, 2022)

Smith should be benched


----------



## Brettman (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 3, 2022)

Colorado and Tampa bay finals. 
Lights gonna have their 3peat.
Lightning in 6.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 3, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Colorado and Tampa bay finals.
> Lights gonna have their 3peat.
> Lightning in 6.


Oh you’re a hockey fan now too huh?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 3, 2022)

Brettman said:


> View attachment 5143594


Been a fan since I was born, ot going to stop now regardless


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Oh you’re a hockey fan now too huh?


Ima sports fan in general dude. And def support any team in my city. Which your team knocked out lol. And I play nhl on PlayStation1 2 3 4 and now 5. since I was like 10. I can talk basketball. Baseball. Football. Collage. Hockey. Tennis. Golf. NASCAR. Indy. Lmao. I like active sports man. Every single one is fun to be play as well.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 4, 2022)

Game day baby. Kids better be on point tonight or they will be golfing next week

LETS GO OIL!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2022)

you ready for game day @bk78 ?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you ready for game day @bk78 ?


Not quite sure yet haha. Kinda nervous tbh.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Not quite sure yet haha. Kinda nervous tbh.


my $ is on the Oil tonite. home game. sold out. fans going crazy. and almost a must win for them.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> my $ is on the Oil tonite. home game. sold out. fans going crazy. and almost a must win for them.


And our national anthem singer wont mess up the star spangled banner


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> And our national anthem singer wont mess up the star spangled banner


i thought your guy only knows the first line and then he hands the mic to the crowd. lmao


----------



## bk78 (Jun 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought your guy only knows the first line and then he hands the mic to the crowd. lmao


Yours messed up our lyrics 2 games in a row tho


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yours messed up our lyrics 2 games in a row tho


probably had a contact high from hanging out close to the arena.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> probably had a contact high from hanging out close to the arena.


Pretty sure we have a dispensary inside rogers


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Pretty sure we have a dispensary inside rogers


how awesome would that be?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Jun 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5144380


He’s such a bum haha


----------



## Brettman (Jun 4, 2022)

Damn your quick with these memes


----------



## bk78 (Jun 5, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Damn your quick with these memes


Facebook has gems lol.

We’ve lost the gas, draisaitl looks gassed as fuck skating around on a injured ankle, yamamoto out really fucking hurts us right now, smith is gassed out and last but not least nurse is just a embarrassment all around.

Not sure why woodcroft isn’t starting Koskinen instead of smith


----------



## Brettman (Jun 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Facebook has gems lol.
> 
> We’ve lost the gas, draisaitl looks gassed as fuck skating around on a injured ankle, yamamoto out really fucking hurts us right now, smith is gassed out and last but not least nurse is just a embarrassment all around.
> 
> Not sure why woodcroft isn’t starting Koskinen instead of smith


Yup 3-0 is quite hole to climb out of :/ I think Edmonton will win the next two just to give you some hope and lose at home in six.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 5, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Yup 3-0 is quite hole to climb out of :/ I think Edmonton will win the next two just to give you some hope and lose at home in six.



The Oilers are doing the best they can. Colorado is playing great.

I still think this season has been a success for us.

This team was out of the playoffs in February, but we fought hard and came back to be in the top 4 of the league. 

McDavid is playing hard. The Avs are playing harder.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 7, 2022)

Good morning, last night sure sucked eh.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 7, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Good morning, last night sure sucked eh.


Meh not really. I’m more happy we put the flames out of their misery. The Avs are probably the best team in the league, I think we did fantastic. At least we made it out of the first round, eh? Fkn leafs fan.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Meh not really. I’m more happy we put the flames out of their misery. The Avs are probably the best team in the league, I think we did fantastic. At least we made it out of the first round, eh? Fkn leafs fan.


I wasn’t being rude. I literally meant it sucked, I wanted the Oil to win!


----------



## Brettman (Jun 7, 2022)

I’m really not that huge of a Leaf fan, I love my Crosby & Malkin.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 7, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I love my Crosby & Malkin


i just lost all respect for you. hahahah. cindy crosbaby? are you kidding me? as a almost lifetime flyers fan, fuck the penguins!!!! they tanked a season to get mario so thanks to them, the nhl now has a draft lottery to stop that from happening again.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Avs Go!

the Oil had a great end of season. 

one of the Avs said it best last nite (i think it was erik johnson?): sometimes you have to get close and lose before you learn how to win.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i just lost all respect for you. hahahah. cindy crosbaby? are you kidding me? as a almost lifetime flyers fan, fuck the penguins!!!! they tanked a season to get mario so thanks to them, the nhl now has a draft lottery to stop that from happening again.


Oh my goodness…. Yes Cindy Crysby lol.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 7, 2022)

You all called him a crybaby after his 1st(?) game against the flyers when Hatcher knocked a bunch of teeth out of his mouth. Of fucking course he was upset lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 7, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Oh my goodness…. Yes Cindy Crysby lol.


j/k on the lost respect for you part. lol. flyers pens is a heated rivalry. 

to be honest, they probably should have won a few more cups. crosby, malkin, hornqvist were easily some of the best forwards in the league. 

my buddy is a huge pens fan: he came up with the Filthadelphia Failures which did make me LOL.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 15, 2022)

Bumping this thread. 

I know it’s your off season BK but we could still use some pics of Sabre and what not.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jun 15, 2022)

Hello Bk hope all is well best wishes dude!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jun 15, 2022)

Are you going to do thug pug SOG?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 15, 2022)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Are you going to do thug pug SOG?


Mono crops won’t be for awhile, I have a pheno hunt planned for the fall in hopes of finding a couple new mothers. I still have my bonsais going I’ll take some pics here shortly.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 18, 2022)

Next up to bat around august 

Yup


----------



## bk78 (Jun 18, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Couldn't sleep so got out of bed early today
> 
> Put the catnip in their new sippy cups with some prommix I cooked in the garage for 14 months
> 
> ...


So my bonsai mothers are over 2 months old now I see. I’m going to take some clones for a friend today off them and clean them up. I’ll post some pics later. They are in bluesky organic super soil under T5 and growing nice and slow just like I wanted.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 19, 2022)

Clones taken that I’m giving a friend. Bonsais back to bonsai mode.


----------



## Shawn 123 (Jun 20, 2022)

Your dialed in . After reading your thread . I've incorporated the switch to full light bars . Went samsung strips and inventronics drivers on the first two. lights . Waiting to find good momma with some Bodhi lemon thai cross and loompas headband wookies . So far neither is showing dominant pheno so it might be lavender and wookie to dial in .


----------



## bk78 (Jun 20, 2022)

Shawn 123 said:


> Your dialed in . After reading your thread . I've incorporated the switch to full light bars . Went samsung strips and inventronics drivers on the first two. lights . Waiting to find good momma with some Bodhi lemon thai cross and loompas headband wookies . So far neither is showing dominant pheno so it might be lavender and wookie to dial in .


Best of luck finding your special pheno.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 20, 2022)

Rabbit hunting season


----------



## Shawn 123 (Jun 23, 2022)

More like a kangaroo jack rabbit cross . That baby looks like its eating your cat food.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 23, 2022)

Shawn 123 said:


> More like a kangaroo jack rabbit cross . That baby looks like its eating your cat food.


Funny thing is it is just a baby lol.


----------



## Shawn 123 (Jun 23, 2022)

It's big . Is that a Canadian Jack rabbit . Just curious . I bet it will dust those cats


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Rabbit hunting season
> 
> View attachment 5151972











Hasenpfeffer (Rabbit Stew)


This rabbit stew features rabbit braised in a red wine gravy flavored with bacon, shallots, currant jelly, and herbs in this German hasenpfeffer dish.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Shawn 123 (Jun 24, 2022)

That one on the right looks like the great german stew hunter . My dachshund would cry for weeks if it saw that pic .


----------



## bk78 (Jun 24, 2022)

Shawn 123 said:


> That one on the right looks like the great german stew hunter . My dachshund would cry for weeks if it saw that pic .


He’s the retired old man now, moving slower and slower by the week it seems.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 1, 2022)

just heard this on Sirius, today is Canada Day.

Happy Canada day!! sorry that your neighbor to the south is also a shit show too!!! smoke em if you got em!!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> just heard this on Sirius, today is Canada Day.
> 
> Happy Canada day!! sorry that your neighbor to the south is also a shit show too!!! smoke em if you got em!!


Yeah

Its like living above a meth lab


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Its like living above a meth lab


i've heard something similar: you have twins and one of them goes to harvard and the other is running a meth lab in an abandoned trailer...


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 1, 2022)

You guys got your independence on the 1st of July? lol. It even sounds like 4th of July.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 1, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You guys got your independence on the 1st of July? lol. It even sounds like 4th of July.


Yup we sure did eh !


----------



## Brettman (Jul 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Its like living above a meth lab


Lmao!


----------



## paintnick (Jul 2, 2022)

Hey Bk, everything looks great as usual.
I have a question;
Those bonsai mothers do you cut roots back and re transplant into same size container with new medium ever ?
I have seen some people do it and was curious how you handle root growth in small containers long term if at all.
Thank you!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 2, 2022)

paintnick said:


> Hey Bk, everything looks great as usual.
> I have a question;
> Those bonsai mothers do you cut roots back and re transplant into same size container with new medium ever ?
> I have seen some people do it and was curious how you handle root growth in small containers long term if at all.
> Thank you!


First time growing bonsais. My plan is to keep them in these pots so I will most definitely trim the roots and repot when needed.

Growing in this living soil is super slow though and the pots aren’t even close to being filled with roots.


----------



## paintnick (Jul 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> First time growing bonsais. My plan is to keep them in these pots so I will most definitely trim the roots and repot when needed.
> 
> Growing in this living soil is super slow though and the pots aren’t even close to being filled with roots.


I apologize I missed the living soil part, I pop in here and try and catch up when I can. 
thanks for the follow up I really appreciate it, looking forward to seeing more on your Bansai moms in living soil and what ya do with them.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 2, 2022)

paintnick said:


> I apologize I missed the living soil part, I pop in here and try and catch up when I can.
> thanks for the follow up I really appreciate it, looking forward to seeing more on your Bansai moms in living soil and what ya do with them.


Thanks man

I won’t be running these genetics for at least another 6 months so we will see where they go.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 2, 2022)

My folks got a 8 week old chocolate labradoodle yesterday to add to their clan. Big sister labradoodle isn’t quite sure what to think yet


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 2, 2022)

Me see guitar. Me like post.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 3, 2022)

That fucking lawn on post #4,682 though… wow


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 3, 2022)

Brettman said:


> That fucking lawn on post #4,682 though… wow


Lol. I said the same thing.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 3, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Lol. I said the same thing.


The lawn of my dreams lol, just thinking about getting my all white New Balance’s all grass stained on that bad boy.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 3, 2022)

Brettman said:


> The lawn of my dreams lol, just thinking about getting my all white New Balance’s all grass stained on that bad boy.


It’s turf lmao


----------



## bk78 (Jul 3, 2022)

Brettman said:


> The lawn of my dreams lol, just thinking about getting my all white New Balance’s all grass stained on that bad boy.


A few years ago my dad got his whole backyard done into 1 giant golf green with multiple holes, last year he said fuck it and got his front lawn ripped out and replaced with turf too. Now he has no lawn to mow, or weeds to deal with haha


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 3, 2022)

I laugh, .....but I like


----------



## Brettman (Jul 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It’s turf lmao


Nice haha, I definitely didn’t notice. Doesn’t help I probabaly looked like this guy  when I made that comment


----------



## bk78 (Jul 3, 2022)

@rkymtnman wtf man?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2022)

supposedly 500,000 showed up for the parade.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jul 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> My folks got a 8 week old chocolate labradoodle yesterday to add to their clan. Big sister labradoodle isn’t quite sure what to think yet
> 
> View attachment 5157731View attachment 5157732


Hahah
Just like Savannah and mango


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2022)

The bonsai moms need a cut back again, cuts need to go into cups


----------



## Brettman (Jul 8, 2022)

Holy roots Batman


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Holy roots Batman


Roots frootz?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jul 8, 2022)

Roots look great, the power of the pyramid


----------



## Brettman (Jul 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Roots frootz?


Yeah something like that..


----------



## Brettman (Jul 8, 2022)

I believe it goes; _The bigger the nutrient regimen, the bigger the fruits _


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I believe it goes; _The bigger the nutrient regimen, the bigger the fruits _


3EC = 3lbs per light
4EC = 4lbs per light


----------



## Brettman (Jul 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 3EC = 3lbs per light
> 4EC = 4lbs per light


Is that all ec means? I always thought it stood for Enormous Colas


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Roots look great, the power of the pyramid


Root riots upside down are much easier to keep from getting too moist that way


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Is that all ec means? I always thought it stood for Enormous Colas


Enormous cawk


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

Erectile cartilage


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Erectile cartilage


that sounds painful.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that sounds painful.


Indeed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Indeed.


_for erections lasting more than 4 hours, please consult your physician..._


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> _for erections lasting more than 4 hours, please consult your physician..._


ouch


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> _for erections lasting more than 4 hours, please consult your physician..._


Dave Chappelle once said, "the makers of Viagra tell you 'if you experience an erection lasting longer than 4 hours, call your doctor.' I don't know about y'all, but if I get an erection lasting longer than 4 hours, I'm callin' a hooker"


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> , but if I get an erection lasting longer than 4 hours, I'm callin' a hooker"



And the plug


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Dave Chappelle once said, "the makers of Viagra tell you 'if you experience an erection lasting longer than 4 hours, call your doctor.' I don't know about y'all, but if I get an erection lasting longer than 4 hours, I'm callin' a hooker"


bingo!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> bingo!


was her nameo?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 3EC = 3lbs per light
> 4EC = 4lbs per light


So 10 EC must be 10 per. Man...all these years of underfeeding. I'm such a noob.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 8, 2022)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> So 10 EC must be 10 per. Man...all these years of underfeeding. I'm such a noob.


Not too long ago I was watching a video on a Jungle Boys setup. It looked great...very clean and professional. And then they started talking about EC and how they "stack" EC and how they can reach as high as 5. It's usually fairly easy to gauge one's intellect by listening to them speak as well as looking into their eyes. The jungle boys had neither going for them.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 8, 2022)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> So 10 EC must be 10 per. Man...all these years of underfeeding. *I'm such a noob.*
> _[/_QUOTE]
> Yup we know. We’ve seen your journals


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2022)

Jungle who?


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jul 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Jungle who?


Friends of the island boys from what I can tell.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 8, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Friends of the island boys from what I can tell.


makes sense now


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 8, 2022)

*Apparently* they are well known out in L.A.
Here's the vid I mentioned:





My fav part was near the end when they showed some plants being harvested. It was just straight funny to see the little baby buds on their plants.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jul 8, 2022)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> *Apparently* they are well known out in L.A.
> Here's the vid I mentioned:
> 
> 
> ...


This kills me more. Check out 4:40 onwards in this vid. Trimming weed which has zero browned stigma. Looks to have like 4-5 weeks left...the pain is real.





"This is my first time trimming a cannabis plant". We know my friend, you wouldn't be trimming that bud at all if you had experience trimming...


----------



## bk78 (Jul 9, 2022)

The gattos


----------



## Er3 (Jul 9, 2022)

Shawn 123 said:


> It's big . Is that a Canadian Jack rabbit . Just curious . I bet it will dust those cats


No kidding, rabbits can be killers too


----------



## bk78 (Jul 11, 2022)

Have fun in the nice air conditioned house while I’m sweating my bag off at work kids


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 18, 2022)

@bk78 

stopped and got you an authentic Kum & Go pic near Conifer. i didn't see a one wheel parked in front though. lol


----------



## bk78 (Jul 18, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> @bk78
> 
> stopped and got you an authentic Kum & Go pic near Conifer. i didn't see a one wheel parked in front though. lol
> View attachment 5165477


He only rides between 5pm and 7am


----------



## bk78 (Jul 18, 2022)

I’m commercial


----------



## bk78 (Jul 22, 2022)

I put a extra clone I had laying around on my porch last week. Mixed Gaia green into some coco. I know it will never finish here but I won’t be putting in much effort anyways.

Looks like it’s got mites already after a week, I’ll spray it this weekend with some citric acid I guess.


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

Hey buddy been reading your thread for about 15 pages and seen what you grew at the beginning, and the led strips you used. I'm new to leds but what you've shown was possible I want to get some now as I have a terrible time dealing with heat from even 850 Watts of hps, does the set up you used in the beginning of this thread give off much heat? I know close to the lights are hot but what about the space, does it heat the space up alot? 

are these leds in the link I added the same or as good as what you used? I went to the Rita fang page on Facebook and there is a website link to the page I've linked here. 

Thanks in advance! 






Wholesale Meijiu 1978 Samsung Lm281b Led Growlights Bars Kit 700w Red 660nm Uv Ir 730nm Full Spectrum Grow Light For Veg Bloom From m.alibaba.com


Wholesale Meijiu 1978 Samsung Lm281b Led Growlights Bars Kit 700w Red 660nm Uv Ir 730nm Full Spectrum Grow Light For Veg Bloom from on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jul 25, 2022)

A watt is a watt
1 watt = 3.41 BTU of heat; regardless whether the watt is from a space heater or an LED light


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> A watt is a watt
> 1 watt = 3.41 BTU of heat; regardless whether the watt is from a space heater or an LED light


Really? So a 650 watt led set up will give off similar heat as a 600 watt hps?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> Really? So a 650 watt led set up will give off similar heat as a 600 watt hps?


Yup
650w would give off 8% more heat (170 BTU) than 600w


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Yup
> 650w would give off 8% more heat (170 BTU) than 600w


I'm probably wrong, but I thought led is more efficient than hps....meaning more electrical energy is converted to light than heat. My leds sure seem to run much cooler than the hps lights I've used.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jul 25, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I thought led is more efficient than hps....meaning more electrical energy is converted to light than heat. My leds sure seem to run much cooler than the hps lights I've used.


You're right, more useful light per watt for LEDs
But a watt of heat is the same regardless of the source


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> You're right, more useful light per watt for LEDs
> But a watt of heat is the same regardless of the source


Agreed.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> Hey buddy been reading your thread for about 15 pages and seen what you grew at the beginning, and the led strips you used. I'm new to leds but what you've shown was possible I want to get some now as I have a terrible time dealing with heat from even 850 Watts of hps, does the set up you used in the beginning of this thread give off much heat? I know close to the lights are hot but what about the space, does it heat the space up alot?
> 
> are these leds in the link I added the same or as good as what you used? I went to the Rita fang page on Facebook and there is a website link to the page I've linked here.
> 
> ...


My lights have almost 1000 more diodes than the ones you linked


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> My lights have almost 1000 more diodes than the ones you linked


OK. Could you direct me to your exact lights then? 2 years later you think they still great lights for what you paid? What about the heat? I didn't know what others on here are now saying. Is the benefit as far as heat vs light goes, is that you can dial the intensity down to the point the light would be equal to a 600 watt hps but is giving off les heat than a 600 watt hps because the wattage is now lower than 600watts? Sorry if that doesn't make sense I've never used led.


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I thought led is more efficient than hps....meaning more electrical energy is converted to light than heat. My leds sure seem to run much cooler than the hps lights I've used.


What wattage lights are you using? You say the temps are cooler? I cannot cool my tent enough and I have a 600 and a 250, the way my situation is I just can't do it, even the 600 alone is barely at a manage temp, I was really hoping led was the solution.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> OK. Could you direct me to your exact lights then? 2 years later you think they still great lights for what you paid? What about the heat? I didn't know what others on here are now saying. Is the benefit as far as heat vs light goes, is that you can dial the intensity down to the point the light would be equal to a 600 watt hps but is giving off les heat than a 600 watt hps because the wattage is now lower than 600watts? Sorry if that doesn't make sense I've never used led.


I’ve had these 4 years now, they still grow the donks, I’d say it’s equal to a 1k HPS for results






Alibaba Manufacturer Directory


Manufacturers & Suppliers Directory. You can Source Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters, Importers for {0} from mobile site on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> OK. Could you direct me to your exact lights then? 2 years later you think they still great lights for what you paid? What about the heat? I didn't know what others on here are now saying. Is the benefit as far as heat vs light goes, is that you can dial the intensity down to the point the light would be equal to a 600 watt hps but is giving off les heat than a 600 watt hps because the wattage is now lower than 600watts? Sorry if that doesn't make sense I've never used led.


Google search meijiu f8 

my link isn’t working.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> What wattage lights are you using? You say the temps are cooler? I cannot cool my tent enough and I have a 600 and a 250, the way my situation is I just can't do it, even the 600 alone is barely at a manage temp, I was really hoping led was the solution.


I have a 400 and 200 in 1 tent. I have a 400 in another, and a 200 and 100 in another. I usually don't have problems with keeping my tents cool. Leds still put off heat, but ime it's less, or more controllable, is probably more accurate.


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I have a 400 and 200 in 1 tent. I have a 400 in another, and a 200 and 100 in another. I usually don't have problems with keeping my tents cool. Leds still put off heat, but ime it's less, or more controllable, is probably more accurate.


Why/how more controllable?


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Google search meijiu f8
> 
> my link isn’t working.


OK thanks dude i will. What prices are good for those these days? Still rita fang for these, but is she with the manufacturer? 

What about the heat compared to a 600 watt or a 1000 Watt? I was hoping the one 650 would be less heat than a 600 watt hps.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> OK thanks dude i will. What prices are good for those these days? Still rita fang for these, but is she with the manufacturer?
> 
> What about the heat compared to a 600 watt or a 1000 Watt? *I was hoping the one 650 would be less heat than a 600 watt hps*.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> OK thanks dude i will. What prices are good for those these days? Still rita fang for these, but is she with the manufacturer?
> 
> What about the heat compared to a 600 watt or a 1000 Watt? I was hoping the one 650 would be less heat than a 600 watt hps.


I live in northern Canada. I normally need to add heat to my room


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


>


There is another person in this very thread saying the heat is less or more manageable. Aren't these dimmable lights? Could the wattage could be turned down so I wouldn't be at 650 watt usage, so less heat, but because of the efficiency of the led the light would be an equivalent of 600 watt light? Like 400 Watts usage but a 600 or 500 watt equivalent in light?


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I live in northern Canada. I normally need to add heat to my room


Nice. I'm from Canada too, Toronto, I was living in bc before I came to Europe. But in the summer no heat probs for you? Im having to be stealthy that's the big issue with heat and venting, it's shit. We'll if this isn't the solution then I'll have to get a small ac, never used that either.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> Nice. I'm from Canada too, Toronto, I was living in bc before I came to Europe. But in the summer no heat probs for you? Im having to be stealthy that's the big issue with heat and venting, it's shit. We'll if this isn't the solution then I'll have to get a small ac, never used that either.


I have central air, and a portable for my room. Last couple summers I’ve shut down and love the little breaks


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I have central air, and a portable for my room. Last couple summers I’ve shut down and love the little breaks


Ahhh. So you use ac in the grow space? "your room" is the grow room?


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm curious now tho, if the light is the same in heat production why switch to led over hps? Is it a better light in terms of growth?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> Why/how more controllable?


So I can use a 400 watt light, instead of a 600watt. 200 watts less energy to produce heat. It's made it easier for me to control. Plus no infra red.


----------



## Duhh (Jul 25, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> So I can use a 400 watt light, instead of a 600watt. 200 watts less energy to produce heat. It's made it easier for me to control. Plus no infra red.


So the 400 watt led is the lighting equivalent of a 600 watt hps? What does no infra red in led do or not do?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> So the 400 watt led is the lighting equivalent of a 600 watt hps? What does no infra red in led do or not do?


Close enough for me. Infra red is part of the light spectrum, that radiates heat.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I put a extra clone I had laying around on my porch last week. Mixed Gaia green into some coco. I know it will never finish here but I won’t be putting in much effort anyways.
> 
> Looks like it’s got mites already after a week, I’ll spray it this weekend with some citric acid I guess.
> 
> ...


Mr. Canuck? Is that you? Hahaha.

Isn’t it fun to just fuck around though?


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 25, 2022)

Duhh said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I'm curious now tho, if the light is the same in heat production why switch to led over hps? Is it a better light in terms of growth?











LED vs HPS


HPS vs. LED - cannabinoid trials. We get asked a lot - on why we increased the blue % (+ far red) in our new spectrum…read along. ⁣⁣⁣⁣First - One thing we have spent a lot of time educating on is how cannabis yield and light intensity are linear when your environment is dialed in. That is why...



mammothlighting.com




.

I'm guessing that your ambient or intake air temp. is high enough that even LED is causing issues for you.

Best of luck, hope you get everything dialed in.

EDIT: I am in no way affiliated with Mammoth Lighting, it was the first site that came up via my Google search LOL.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 25, 2022)

An angry emoji? Why is everyone so salty? Lol


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Mr. Canuck? Is that you? Hahaha.
> 
> Isn’t it fun to just fuck around though?


I mean I was in no way going to mix nutes to feed this thing daily, so I had sone 4-4-4 kicking around anyways so I mixed it in with coco


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I mean I was in no way going to mix nutes to feed this thing daily, so I had sone 4-4-4 kicking around anyways so I mixed it in with coco


I know. I’m fucking with you. Same reason why I tossed a clone in Miracle Gro. Because I don’t give a fuck about it.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I know. I’m fucking with you. Same reason why I tossed a clone in Miracle Gro. Because I don’t give a fuck about it.


Its just a “practice“ grow as pudgewun would say


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Its just a “practice“ grow as pudgewun would say


I posted and he was quick to track me down with laugh emojis. Why’s he so salty? I’m sure it’ll turn out less crispy than his plants with over a decade over experience. Must be the picky clone only strains.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 25, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I posted and he was quick to track me down with laugh emojis. Why’s he so salty? I’m sure it’ll turn out less crispy than his plants with over a decade over experience. Must be the picky clone only strains.


I couldn't even make my shit look like his if I tried to


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> @bk78
> 
> stopped and got you an authentic Kum & Go pic near Conifer. i didn't see a one wheel parked in front though. lol
> View attachment 5165477


is that litres or gallons. if it'd gallons that cheap as 
we paying like 250 a litre in Australia.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2022)

I’ve named it Mr Canuck 

Couple pics as I walked out the door


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 26, 2022)

question for all the coco growers:
do you think this pot would work well for coco? it says it's for soil. 

i'm wondering if the raised cone in the center along with all the slots would be better for more airflow to the roots? they are only $3 for the 3 gallon pots so i might give one or 2 a try. 









Gro Pro® Plant Warrior™ Pots | Gro Pro Premium Pots and Containers


Gro Pro® Plant Warrior™ growing containers provide added oxygen to the soil environment. Patent pending design allows oxygen to be drawn through the bottom of the container promoting healthy, strong roots. This patent pending cone technology promotes vigorous root growth while using less soil...




www.gro-pro.net





interesting design for sure.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 26, 2022)

jzs147 said:


> is that litres or gallons. if it'd gallons that cheap as
> we paying like 250 a litre in Australia.


per gallon we don't believe in following the rest of the world and using the metric system. lol


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> per gallon we don't believe in following the rest of the world and using the metric system. lol


I believe the US and 1 other third world country still uses it.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> question for all the coco growers:
> do you think this pot would work well for coco? it says it's for soil.
> 
> i'm wondering if the raised cone in the center along with all the slots would be better for more airflow to the roots? they are only $3 for the 3 gallon pots so i might give one or 2 a try.
> ...


They would be fine, you’re just selling yourself short on root space with that useless bulge in the bottom though


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jul 26, 2022)

It's next-generation inverted interior pyramid tchnology


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> per gallon we don't believe in following the rest of the world and using the metric system. lol


$2.50 
yeah that's cheap as then haha. 
an the government has a dropped a 25 cent per litre tax to. they putting that back on could be $3.00 a litre by xmas they recon.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> question for all the coco growers:
> do you think this pot would work well for coco? it says it's for soil.
> 
> i'm wondering if the raised cone in the center along with all the slots would be better for more airflow to the roots? they are only $3 for the 3 gallon pots so i might give one or 2 a try.
> ...


I use gro pro pots too, the root masters 









Gro Pro® Root Master Pots | Gro Pro Premium Pots and Containers


These unique pots allow for proper root training and air pruning with strategically placed ventilation channels and offer a unique container shape. They prevent spiraling and root burrowing, which causes plant instability. Using these great pots will increase the overall health of a plant’s root...




www.gro-pro.net


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I use gro pro pots too, the root masters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there sick. 
last longer than the egg shell looking air pots by look of em.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> They would be fine, you’re just selling yourself short on root space with that useless bulge in the bottom though


good point, didn't think of that


----------



## bk78 (Jul 28, 2022)

So this is what it’s like in hell?

Yup


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So this is what it’s like in hell?
> 
> View attachment 5171204View attachment 5171205Yup


I dunno, I think hell may be a lil cooler.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So this is what it’s like in hell?
> 
> View attachment 5171204View attachment 5171205Yup


hell was when i was in saudi arabia : 50C


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 29, 2022)

Years ago took the fam to Disney World.

In August.

Never again.

Central FL in August is no picnic. Not for this yankee, anyway.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

Mr Canuck chugging along 

Backyard Reno’s starting this week. Full excavation of 7 large trees, re grading of my whole yard, new retaining walls, new fences, new sod. Probably wait until next year to put in new trees, shrubs etc. New cement pad and garage will also begin next year.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

Also today is my last day with my 2016 CX-5, bought it 6 years ago pretty much to the day from the show room floor




Pick up my 2022 CX-5 turbo after work tomorrow paid in full cash with my trade (they gave me $24k for my 2016)


----------



## Brettman (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice ride! We might be doing a retaining wall here too, are you using armour stone ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Also today is my last day with my 2016 CX-5, bought it 6 years ago pretty much to the day from the show room floor
> 
> View attachment 5173182View attachment 5173183View attachment 5173184
> 
> ...


Nice color


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Nice ride! We might be doing a retaining wall here too, are you using armour stone ?


Dude I’m not rich lol. I was quoted a extra $15k to get it done with stone. Pressure treated 6x8 for the wall and steps, pressure treated 6x6 fence posts etc.

So basically my yard sits 2.5ft higher than every other house in my crescent, so they will be cutting my grade down gradually from my back deck, all the way to my alley. They quoted 35 yards of organics that will need to be removed to make the grade proper.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice color


Its colour*


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2022)

nice ride there BK. i wish mazda would bring back the RX series with the rotary engine.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> nice ride there BK. i wish mazda would bring back the RX series with the rotary engine.


Talks for next year I’ve heard. But I’m sure it’ll be in the $80k-$100k range


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Talks for next year I’ve heard. But I’m sure it’ll be in the $80k-$100k range


car prices are nuts. i saw an ad for the jeep grand wagoneer that starts at $91,000. that's outrageous.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> car prices are nuts. i saw an ad for the jeep grand wagoneer that starts at $91,000. that's outrageous.


My very first car was a 84 with the 13B rotary, second car was a 80 supra turbo

Wish I had both of them still, the prices on either have skyrocketed


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2022)

wow, nice rides for both your 1st and 2nd cars! yeah, just that supra motor is probably worth a shit ton now.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> wow, nice rides for both your 1st and 2nd cars! yeah, just that supra motor is probably worth a shit ton now.


They were buckets 26 years ago though. The supra was rusted the fuck out bad lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> They were buckets 26 years ago though. The supra was rusted the fuck out bad lol


what age can you guys start driving up there? is it different by province like it is here by what state ? 

my first that i bought was a 70 olds cutlass.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what age can you guys start driving up there? is it different by province like it is here by what state ?
> 
> my first that i bought was a 70 olds cutlass.


16 here. I only got my license when I was 18 though


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 16 here. I only got my license when I was 18 though


yeah, we were 16 in PA but i waited til 17 for cheaper insurance. parents said you pay at 16, we pay at 17 so waiting was an ea$y decision. lol.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 1, 2022)

My parents bought me my first car off of their friend, and they were telling me it was an Audi. I was stoked until we pulled up to the friend's house and I realized they confused "Audi" with "Omni."


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> My parents bought me my first car off of their friend, and they were telling me it was an Audi. I was stoked until we pulled up to the friend's house and I realized they confused "Audi" with "Omni."


Good old omni hahaha


----------



## paintnick (Aug 1, 2022)

Obscure question for ya BK, do your cats ever get into your RO water ? I have to be careful if I leave a pitcher of RO water out for more then a minute as my cat will either knock it over or try and drink it. Was curious if ya had any cat struggles or stories ? that outdoor cat play pen is the coolest.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)

paintnick said:


> Obscure question for ya BK, do your cats ever get into your RO water ? I have to be careful if I leave a pitcher of RO water out for more then a minute as my cat will either knock it over or try and drink it. Was curious if ya had any cat struggles or stories ? that outdoor cat play pen is the coolest.


Believe it or not I’m blessed with good cats who don’t knock over anything or get into shit. I can leave steak, chicken, pork etc on my counter and it’ll go untouched.

They have water fountains on each of my floors to drink from and are very happy with them.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5173321


The last one should be the first on the list.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> The last one should be the first on the list.


that's the thing though: some gal is reading the back of his t shirt and is like this guy is really in touch with himself and the enviro and then wham!!!!! titties. lol


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Good old omni hahaha


I loved that car. It was like a street legal go-kart. I took it on some wild off-roading. I ended up totaling it by sliding into a tree on a four wheeler trail way out in the middle of nowhere. It was still drivable, but couldn't pass an inspection. I sold it to a ketamine dealer for $200.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I loved that car. It was like a street legal go-kart. I took it on some wild off-roading. I ended up totaling it by sliding into a tree on a four wheeler trail way out in the middle of nowhere. It was still drivable, but couldn't pass an inspection. I sold it to a ketamine dealer for $200.


are you talking about this omni?


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> are you talking about this omni?
> View attachment 5173510


I think mine was white with burgundy interior. It has been so long that I can't really remember.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 1, 2022)

Omni's were for losers

The cool guys drove Horizons


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that's the thing though: some gal is reading the back of his t shirt and is like this guy is really in touch with himself and the enviro and then wham!!!!! titties. lol


Yea, that is the beauty of it I reckon. Lol


----------



## bk78 (Aug 2, 2022)

1 year ago today I got this rugrat


----------



## Leeski (Aug 2, 2022)

Wow don’t time fly by …


----------



## bk78 (Aug 3, 2022)

She’s home

Backyard Reno’s start tomorrow , so she will be sleeping outside for the next couple weeks


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2022)

Mr Canuck chugging along, as well as the back yard renovations

Fence and retaining walls start tomorrow


----------



## CthreePO (Aug 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I forgot to show everyone these. While I was on my month vacation from here I had a friend at work print me up some new growtek drip rings for next run
> 
> View attachment 5132724View attachment 5132725


Hey BK, I would like to ask you if you can share your experiences with those rings, along with the file for printing? It seems like the guy who made them is no longer active here or anywhere else. They was on his websites for free download, but the site has shut down too. I have tried to message him, its actually the reason why I joined this forum, but no answer so far. If you dont mind to share, I believe more people would appreciate that. Thank you in advance. BTW that car is amazing.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2022)

CthreePO said:


> Hey BK, I would like to ask you if you can share your experiences with those rings, along with the file for printing? It seems like the guy who made them is no longer active here or anywhere else. They was on his websites for free download, but the site has shut down too. I have tried to message him, its actually the reason why I joined this forum, but no answer so far. If you dont mind to share, I believe more people would appreciate that. Thank you in advance. BTW that car is amazing.


He shut down shop, files are all gone as I never saved them unfortunately 

@J232 might have them saved possibly?


----------



## CthreePO (Aug 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> He shut down shop, files are all gone as I never saved them unfortunately
> 
> @J232 might have them saved possibly?


Feckin hell. Maybe the guy who printed them for you? Anyway what are your feelings about them? Are they worth or have you just tried them and said Okay nothing special. You are right about that floraflex, its just useless nice coloured crap, so trying to find something like growtek. Thanks for your help


----------



## J232 (Aug 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> He shut down shop, files are all gone as I never saved them unfortunately
> 
> @J232 might have them saved possibly?


I do have a couple drip ring files, I leave my laptop at work but I have a couple of the bigger rings and maybe that cool solo cup ring.


----------



## CthreePO (Aug 7, 2022)

J232 said:


> I do have a couple drip ring files, I leave my laptop at work but I have a couple of the bigger rings and maybe that cool solo cup ring.


That sounds great @J232 if you find the time to share them, this journal is wealth of information, this thing would not definitely hurt its renomé. Thanks in advance


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2022)

J232 said:


> I do have a couple drip ring files, I leave my laptop at work but I have a couple of the bigger rings and maybe that cool solo cup ring.


I will also take some copies of the files please sir


----------



## CthreePO (Aug 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I will also take some copies of the files please sir


I guess they did a good job for you? What about the holes, some look kinda clogged. I like you share all the stuff you have tried, its like if you want to buy something go first to shit show to look how they performed in bks hands and than make a decision. Thanks @bk78 and @J232 also, hopefully they still sit in your laptop safely.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 7, 2022)

CthreePO said:


> I guess they did a good job for you? What about the holes, some look kinda clogged. I like you share all the stuff you have tried, its like if you want to buy something go first to shit show to look how they performed in bks hands and than make a decision. Thanks @bk78 and @J232 also, hopefully they still sit in your laptop safely.


Honestly I haven't had a hiccup with the growtek fertigation system, one of the best investments I ever made for my room and it’s a shame it’s not available anymore. It’s saved me a lot of headache of hand watering, and it’s a blast to tinker around with feeds.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Honestly I haven't had a hiccup with the growtek fertigation system, one of the best investments I ever made for my room and it’s a shame it’s not available anymore. It’s saved me a lot of headache of hand watering, and it’s a blast to tinker around with feeds.


Growtek had a 24v to 12v converter to run the Growtek pump module from a sprinkler timer he recommended, but one can just buy 24v pumps. I'm sure this is it, don't see any other oval shaped timers.



https://www.amazon.com/Wyze-WSPRK1-Controller-Automatic-Weather-Based/dp/B08YS3CT7M/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=6+channel+irrigation+controller&link_code=qs&qid=1659924201&sourceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-8











12V/24V Micro Self-priming Pump 2.3L/min Diaphragm Pump Suction Water Pump Mini | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 12V/24V Micro Self-priming Pump 2.3L/min Diaphragm Pump Suction Water Pump Mini at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













SC3711PW DC 12V 24V Micro Mini Diaphragm Pump Self-priming Suction Water Pump | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SC3711PW DC 12V 24V Micro Mini Diaphragm Pump Self-priming Suction Water Pump at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## bk78 (Aug 13, 2022)

Mr Canuck


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 13, 2022)

It looks like a pretty day up there.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 13, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It looks like a pretty day up there.


It’s pretty I guess

if you live in hell


----------



## bk78 (Aug 18, 2022)

Backyard is a couple days away from completion. 

MrCanuck is keeping her eyes on them while they work away


----------



## Shawn 123 (Aug 18, 2022)

Ok . I will call you on that . 86 degrees is hot but after a cold winter where you at you know 86 is good . In Georgia we sit on 86 from april to sept. in the afternoon . Heat sucks but you know you like it as well as the plants .


----------



## bk78 (Aug 18, 2022)

Shawn 123 said:


> Ok . I will call you on that . 86 degrees is hot but after a cold winter where you at you know 86 is good . In Georgia we sit on 86 from april to sept. in the afternoon . Heat sucks but you know you like it as well as the plants .



K


----------



## bk78 (Aug 18, 2022)

Shawn 123 said:


> Ok . I will call you on that . 86 degrees is hot but after a cold winter where you at you know 86 is good . In Georgia we sit on 86 from april to sept. in the afternoon . Heat sucks but you know you like it as well as the plants .



In a reality though… summer sucks. 


Give me autumn all year and I would be a happy man.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 19, 2022)

Please, 
meet Autumn.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 19, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Please,
> meet Autumn.
> View attachment 5183569


Gooood morning


----------



## Brettman (Aug 19, 2022)

I’ll take Autumn all year long too.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 19, 2022)

Man I’m that old my first thoughts were she ain’t appropriately dressed for autumn


----------



## bk78 (Aug 19, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Man I’m that old my first thoughts were she ain’t appropriately dressed for autumn



You aren’t wrong though


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 19, 2022)

just realized today is the semis for the World Juniors up in edmonton. can v cze and swe v fin are today. 

hockey in august??? hell yeah!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 20, 2022)

Mr Canuck and yard renos 

Yard is 90% complete, need stairs down to where the future garage is going to be, and the rest of the fencing. 

Couple before pics of what it looked like 3 weeks ago 

35 x 25 cement pad is next on the list, 20 x 20 garage next year


----------



## bk78 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 20, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Mr Canuck and yard renos
> 
> Yard is 90% complete, need stairs down to where the future garage is going to be, and the rest of the fencing.
> 
> ...


Where’s the concrete pad going, I assume where the asphalt is now?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 20, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Where’s the concrete pad going, I assume where the asphalt is now?


Yeah. A 35 x 25 pad


----------



## bk78 (Aug 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> just realized today is the semis for the World Juniors up in edmonton. can v cze and swe v fin are today.
> 
> hockey in august??? hell yeah!


@Brettman


----------



## Brettman (Aug 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @Brettman
> 
> View attachment 5184737View attachment 5184738


Yup. Fuck that guy eh. 60 goals…. pathetic

edit: also he only played like 70 games or something lol


----------



## Brettman (Aug 21, 2022)

Yup


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 22, 2022)

hey bk, this is the breeder of your rozay/stunna right? i got an email about a sale for his gear. he's from colorado too?









Relentless Genetics | Seeds Here Now







seedsherenow.com


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Brettman said:


> View attachment 5184760Yup





rkymtnman said:


> hey bk, this is the breeder of your rozay/stunna right? i got an email about a sale for his gear. he's from colorado too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 22, 2022)

Pop some seeds, Burger Kitty. Or are you afraid because you're a Canadian cat owner and can't keep up with us Onewheelin' Coloradoans?


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 22, 2022)

Oops, I logged into the wrong account.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Every seed I pop will be keepers because nostalgia bro.

Elite mothers only


----------



## bk78 (Aug 22, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Pop some seeds, Burger Kitty. Or are you afraid because you're a Canadian cat owner and can't keep up with us Onewheelin' Coloradoans?
> View attachment 5185698


I believe posting pictures of burgers is their new BURN towards me?

Bumbleberrymilkshake can tell you.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 22, 2022)

Yeah what’s with the burger thing?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 24, 2022)

The job is complete. Now it’s time to cut the cheque fml

Need a good rain to wash everything up, I cant even remember the last time I seen a drop of rain it’s been so long.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The job is complete. Now it’s time to cut the cheque fml
> 
> Need a good rain to wash everything up, I cant even remember the last time I seen a drop of rain it’s been so long.
> 
> View attachment 5186545View attachment 5186546


A new ride and new landscaping. Somebody's livin' large!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2022)

Egypt checking in on the Shit Show. lol.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5187873
> 
> Egypt checking in on the Shit Show. lol.


Fuck I guess I should start growing something soon?


----------



## Brettman (Aug 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Fuck I guess I should start growing something soon?


Yup!


----------



## Brettman (Aug 26, 2022)

Been a minute since we’ve seen some n-tox mids trash in this journal


----------



## bk78 (Aug 26, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Yup!


Practice grow?

That way I can fuck up anything and blame it on anything else but me


----------



## Brettman (Aug 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Practice grow?
> 
> That way I can fuck up anything and blame it on anything else but me


Your better then that. I know you are.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 28, 2022)

She’s LARGE, and in charge


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> She’s LARGE, and in charge
> 
> View attachment 5188729View attachment 5188730


Holy cow she plumped up this winter!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The job is complete. Now it’s time to cut the cheque fml
> 
> Need a good rain to wash everything up, I cant even remember the last time I seen a drop of rain it’s been so long.
> 
> View attachment 5186545View attachment 5186546


Man!.. that turned out great! Good job.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> She’s LARGE, and in charge
> 
> View attachment 5188729View attachment 5188730


Oh daaamn that’s a thick-ass ass.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 28, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Oh daaamn that’s a thick-ass ass.


Thiccc


----------



## Brettman (Aug 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Thiccc


Is that how the kids type it these days.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 28, 2022)

I got an old guy I work with and I told him my wife has a nice fat ass. He says enjoy it now kiddo cause that nice fat ass is gonna turn into a fat ass. Lmao. Always thought that was so fucking funny.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2022)

It’s already dipping down to 10 degrees at night here, MrCanuck hasn’t even started to flower yet either

Still only given water only since I put it outside


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It’s already dipping down to 10 degrees at night here, MrCanuck hasn’t even started to flower yet either
> 
> Still only given water only since I put it outside
> 
> ...



12 week flush........nice....temps should really bring out da purps


----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 12 week flush........nice....temps should really bring out da purps


It’ll more than likely only be in flower for a couple weeks when we get our first snow by the feel of things.

Geese are flying over everyday and squirrels are going hard on my blue spruce collecting pine cones.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It’ll more than likely only be in flower for a couple weeks when we get our first snow by the feel of things.
> 
> Geese are flying over everyday and squirrels are going hard on my blue spruce collecting pine cones.


Let her go. I've had snow on some of my plants. Some strains can take some good frosts.


P.s. I can't wait for snow.....screw this 90° crap


----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let her go. I've had snow on some of my plants. Some strains can take some good frosts.
> 
> 
> P.s. I can't wait for snow.....screw this 90° crap


Yeah fuck this shit


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah fuck this shit
> 
> View attachment 5189875


we're down to low 40sF here at night now. 5C for you guys north of the border.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yeah fuck this shit
> 
> View attachment 5189875


Still no rain that sucks. Do you get the humidity or has it been dry?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Still no rain that sucks. Do you get the humidity or has it been dry?


Dry


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Dry


we've had 14" in the last month or so. bye bye drought conditions for most of the front range of CO.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 30, 2022)

We've had never ending scattered thunderstorms for the past month. My grass is so high that it looks like no one lives here.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> We've had never ending scattered thunderstorms for the past month. My grass is so high that it looks like no one lives here.


Get out there and cut it


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Let her go. I've had snow on some of my plants. Some strains can take some good frosts.
> 
> 
> P.s. I can't wait for snow.....screw this 90° crap


Ive shaken snow out of my plants afew times over the years (gorilla grows)..lol.. the lakes effect michigan making the weather very unpredictable at times.. might say clear skys for the night and wake up with a foot of snow.. ..


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Get out there and cut it


i'm waiting for our daughter to get old enough to do ours. get her ass out there whilst i supervise on the deck with a margarita


----------



## bk78 (Aug 30, 2022)

Mr Canuck is loving these +31 days

My water bill won’t be trying to keep this new sod alive though


----------



## Shawn 123 (Aug 31, 2022)

The shit shows yard looks awesome . Fuck the plant. you kicked it where you needed too . You should leave it now . Please you have a nice yard . Maybe a couple of monsters . Who cares . Your yard is 100 % Excellent. With the rain here That same plant as tall as your fence from pic to pic . If you get that heat again it on for you .


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2022)

I think I’m going to pop some seeds this weekend 

Dosi pebbles


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 31, 2022)

The renovations look good congrats!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Mr Canuck is loving these +31 days
> 
> My water bill won’t be trying to keep this new sod alive though
> 
> View attachment 5190236View attachment 5190237View attachment 5190238


i like to use a product called Ironite when we are hot and dry around here. kinda helps the grass survive without the need to water the hell out of it.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i like to use a product called Ironite when we are hot and dry around here. kinda helps the grass survive without the need to water the hell out of it.


I will look into it right now.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 31, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i like to use a product called Ironite when we are hot and dry around here. kinda helps the grass survive without the need to water the hell out of it.


It’s new sod though and I gotta get those roots down before winter as well.


----------



## Shawn 123 (Sep 1, 2022)

Did you put down the organic ? Yes , follow the sod schedule in Canada . Worse case clear plastic at nights during freeze . Morgonite etc in north Ga. East tennesse is spring. Lose some during frost let it grow back . If still warm and rooted next month hit it lightly recommened from sod guy I.e load your hose sprayer with some bloom for the roots . It might not like pure topsoil if it loam based at first . Either way no matter murphy says wait it out .


----------



## Shawn 123 (Sep 1, 2022)

I should set that , If its meant for anyone . What is yours prep set grow. It,s a forum You noticed sod guy murphys law . yes liquid ferts afte r2 month . ? Does your question or desire embeave normal advice sir.


----------



## Shawn 123 (Sep 1, 2022)

Sorry then. Weed is need . We grow bermuda , zoysia , fescue , centipede . I don,t care if nothing grows i just try . I don,t get the rules but what ? the boys trying to winterize in Canada . I do trust the yard guy . But once again you can send your soil to 1 800 whats that . I think fescue so who cares .


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 1, 2022)

What the hell is going on in here?


----------



## J232 (Sep 1, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> What the hell is going on in here?


Dudes 2 years behind, I’m guessing hurt by emoji as well.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> powdered nutes aren't that great. they turn into a liquid when you add water so liquid nutes must be better, amirite??????


Looks like we finally have some rain coming.

Stoked


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Looks like we finally have some rain coming.
> 
> Stoked
> 
> View attachment 5191479


we are hot and dry here until end of next week.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> dry salts are way more advanced


so you use Advanced Nutes??? they do have pretty labels. are you a Connosieur level grower in your estimation?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

Ok enough with the slow kid

Back to the shit show please


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

jfc cant even eat breakfast this morning


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

stop quoting we done, hes gone from the thread let it die


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> jfc cant even eat breakfast this morning


Im taking mom out for some eggs Benedict shortly


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Im taking mom out for some eggs Benedict shortly


come clean up my backyard too many misquotes


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

I ordere some cool little Solar LED post toppers for my fence


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> come clean up my backyard too many misquotes


Just pay someone to rip it apart and put back new like I did


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> come clean up my backyard too many misquotes


One reason I cant wait for the snow to fly, bugs suck and they DIE!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Just pay someone to rip it apart and put back new like I did


no i have been working on a native wildflower garden , so its a jungle

than my kid decided we should plant pumpkins

this fucking kid ....so we have pumpkins now, and this fucking kids to me"great now we dont have to go to the pumpkin patch this year"

...my basic ass mom in me died that day....


WE STILLG OING YOURE 6 , I MAKE THE RULES.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> One reason I cant wait for the snow to fly, bugs suck and they DIE!!


i read that as too many mosquitos too. lmao. misquotes.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> come clean up my backyard too many misquotes


We have these little ones that fly around your ankles this year and they are out all day. It used to be only at dusk, but these are tiny and they just never stop


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> no i have been working on a native wildflower garden , so its a jungle
> 
> than my kid decided we should plant pumpkins
> 
> ...


Nope

His rules now lmao


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> We have these little ones that fly around your ankles this year and they are out all day. It used to be only at dusk, but these are tiny and they just never stop


no see ums?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i read that as too many mosquitos too. lmao. misquotes.


Oh shit

I read mosquitos hahaha


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 2, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> We have these little ones that fly around your ankles this year and they are out all day. It used to be only at dusk, but these are tiny and they just never stop


Oops I read that as mosquito as well. Yard looks awesome BK


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Nope
> 
> His rules now lmao


well no. because im like dont you remember the corn maze, and all the games and stuff and hes like oh yeah i wanna do that 
so ..also theres like a haunted house and we love those. 

also cant wait for spirit halloween to open up 
i decorated thefrontdoor yesterday already


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

i meant mosquitoes i think i used the auto correct on my keyboard 

dead ass laughing


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

Brunch with mom


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 2, 2022)

You have the day off? Is it a holiday up there?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You have the day off? Is it a holiday up there?


Monday is a holiday, and I took today off too


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Brunch with mom
> 
> View attachment 5191504


where are the bloody marys????


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> where are the bloody marys????


Ceasers dude 



https://www.cbc.ca/life/food/the-craziest-most-epic-caesars-from-across-canada-you-have-to-see-to-believe-1.4121618


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Brunch with mom
> 
> View attachment 5191504


Aww... love the napkins! Those'll help ya get your day off on the right foot.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Aww... love the napkins! Those'll help ya get your day off on the right foot.


*The spark that became a sun









Our history – Cora Breakfast and lunch


Qui aurait cru qu’un modeste casse-croûte de 29 places servirait, un quart de siècle plus tard, plus de 250 000 déjeuners chaque semaine?




www.chezcora.com




*


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> *The spark that became a sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have the steak and cheese.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll have the steak and cheese.


Damn... I'll take 2.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

Master-Grower said:


> Wow look at that Thursday. That’s crazy.


Right? Fucking 6 degrees at night?

Mr Canuck is going to be pissed lmao.


----------



## myke (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I ordere some cool little Solar LED post toppers for my fence
> 
> View attachment 5191488View attachment 5191489


Id complain about the fence construction,those horizontal 2x6's top and bottom should butt into the post not go past seeing the end grain.Looks like it was done by amateurs,Would drive me nuts looking at that.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

myke said:


> Id complain about the fence construction,those horizontal 2x6's top and bottom should butt into the post not go past seeing the end grain.Looks like it was done by amateurs,Would drive me nuts looking at that.


Hahaha


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

myke said:


> Id complain about the fence construction,those horizontal 2x6's top and bottom should butt into the post not go past seeing the end grain.Looks like it was done by amateurs,Would drive me nuts looking at that.


Please tell me how the fence boards are supposed to attach professional?



Peanut galley has arrived once again


----------



## myke (Sep 2, 2022)

See like this,not so hard on the eyes.


----------



## myke (Sep 2, 2022)

They did it that way to make the fence flush with retaining wall from alley side,I would have had it back so it looks good from both sides.The offset to the wall wouldn't bother me.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

myke said:


> They did it that way to make the fence flush with retaining wall from alley side,I would have had it back so it looks good from both sides.The offset to the wall wouldn't bother me.



Can’t see much of your fence, looks like absolute dog shit though from what I can see haha

Beat it lol


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

Jealousy is fucking great. Happy labour day weekend Mike


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Can’t see much of your fence, looks like absolute dog shit though from what I can see haha
> 
> Beat it lol
> 
> ...


God organic growers are awful


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Jealousy is fucking great. Happy labour day weekend Mike


Not going to lie I’m probably going to do the same thing when you post your concrete pics


----------



## myke (Sep 2, 2022)

There should also be a top cap covering the end grain of fence boards,looks unfinished your way.

Hey my fence I built 25 yrs ago,didnt even own a saw had to borrow one.Still standing though.2 and 3/4 drill pipe are the posts.Was bad ass back in the day,lol.

Have a look around at others on your way out of the hood,you'll see what I mean.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ceasers dude
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/life/food/the-craziest-most-epic-caesars-from-across-canada-you-have-to-see-to-believe-1.4121618


that's the best you guys got up there??? we got whole fried chickens as garnish. lmao!!!


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that's the best you guys got up there??? we got whole fried chickens as garnish. lmao!!!
> 
> View attachment 5191661


I’d smash that shit without a doubt


----------



## myke (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Jealousy is fucking great. Happy labour day weekend Mike


Ha, sitting in my garage with a/c on.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)

i do love clamato juice. and or spicy V8 makes a pretty good drink

they used to make Beefamato (beef not clam flavored) . that made a pretty good drink as well


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I’d smash that shit without a doubt


no shit! i'd tear that thing apart too. i love brunch.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

myke said:


> Ha, sitting in my garage with a/c on.


Yeah I seen you got a window unit in your bedroom and a old potable in your garage, that’s cute


----------



## myke (Sep 2, 2022)

Your fence is still ugly,but hey if your happy.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

myke said:


> Your fence is still ugly,but hey if your happy.


You’re *


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

YoUr FeNcE iS uGlY

lol


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> YoUr FeNcE iS uGlY
> 
> lol
> View attachment 5191664


I'm getting splinters just looking at that thing.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Please tell me how the fence boards are supposed to attach professional?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice fence. I'm definitely a fence professional. In the end it's all just a fence.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Super nice fence. I'm definitely a fence professional. In the end it's all just a fence.


You are absolutely correct. You do chain link though I thought?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 2, 2022)

Just did this last week


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 2, 2022)

This one week before


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 2, 2022)

Tons of these pretty much all the time


----------



## myke (Sep 2, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Just did this last week


Well look at that,stringers between posts and a top cap.Looks like a Professional job.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

myke said:


> Well look at that,stringers between posts and a top cap.Looks like a Professional job.



This dude says he could never look at my fence because it’s awful, but has this abomination to stare at daily in his backyard? 



Cant even make this shit up


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

people really out here arguing over a fence jfc


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> people really out here arguing over a fence jfc


Should we start talking leds vs hps?


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Should we start talking leds vs hps?


Talk about what’s superior those caramel apple suckers thay get stuck to your teeth and roof of your mouth 

or candy corn


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> Talk about what’s superior those caramel apple suckers thay get stuck to your teeth and roof of your mouth
> 
> or candy corn


too soon


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

Also sock accounts JUST FYI ARE NOT ALLOWED AND RUINS YOUR MAIN ACCOUNT 

STAY ON YOUR 30 day discouragement 
Person


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hell, I can't afford a fence. I just grow blackberries and wine berries. The thorns do a good job. You rich people and your fences, jeesh


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> too soon


Absolutely not 
My door has been already decorated as of yesterday


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Sep 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> Also sock accounts JUST FYI ARE NOT ALLOWED AND RUINS YOUR MAIN ACCOUNT
> 
> STAY ON YOUR 30 day discouragement
> Person


Wait. He’s not really a Red Sox fan?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

Since it’s Halloween talk already?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Since it’s Halloween talk already?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191743


Are you watching S. Williams right now or no?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 3, 2022)

3000k vs 4000k?

I personally like the 3000k?

Smokey morning today, supposed to get up to 35 FML

Just gave Mr Canuck a drink


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 3000k vs 4000k?
> 
> I personally like the 3000k?
> 
> ...


Same I like 3000k


----------



## bk78 (Sep 3, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Same I like 3000k


Damn that’s a old pic. I remember you posting that years ago


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Damn that’s a old pic. I remember you posting that years ago


That's 4 month old. Most likely you thinking of other led rooms.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 3, 2022)

Is it just one person with multiple accounts or multiple people that are here to rile you up? Seems like this has been going on for a year


----------



## bk78 (Sep 3, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Is it just one person with multiple accounts or multiple people that are here to rile you up? Seems like this has been going on for a year


Rile me up? I find it pure comedy. 

Normally it’s people who get their feelings hurt by a laughing emoji 

The latest one is out of pure jealousy obviously 

Good ol shit show never disappoints, that’s for sure.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 3, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Is it just one person with multiple accounts or multiple people that are here to rile you up? Seems like this has been going on for a year


He actually hurts my feeling with the laughing emoji. Makes me think people are just laughing at me. I'm super sensitive.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 3, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> He actually hurts my feeling with the laughing emoji. Makes me think people are just laughing at me. I'm super sensitive.


Please do us both a favour. Use this


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Rile me up? I find it pure comedy.
> 
> Normally it’s people who get their feelings hurt by a laughing emoji
> 
> ...


I will be honest with you. It took me a year to post a journal because of all the shit thrown in here, but I really like your grows


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2022)

I took this pics last night to show a friend the new post lights and it was pitch black out, crazy how they looked like it was light outside still.

The sun is bright orange today, and ashes are falling from the sky at a pretty rapid rate from a massive fire burning in Jasper national park right now.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I took this pics last night to show a friend the new post lights and it was pitch black out, crazy how they looked like it was light outside still.
> 
> The sun is bright orange today, and ashes are falling from the sky at a pretty rapid rate from a massive fire burning in Jasper national park right now.
> 
> View attachment 5192437View attachment 5192438View attachment 5192439


That night mode is crazy. Sometimes it will look like day, but you can also see stars in the sky.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That night mode is crazy. Sometimes it will look like day, but you can also see stars in the sky.


I’ve never really tried it before. Going to now for sure


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 5192553


Very cool. I think I see Cassiopeia and Uranus.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 5192553


Super fucking cool man


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 5192553


No flash used for this right?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Sep 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> No flash used for this right?


No flash would ruin the shot.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> No flash would ruin the shot.


Sweet. I’m going to go out tonight and try and get some cool shots I think

If my old ass can stay awake that is.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2022)

48 Gigantic Colas said:


> What’s up pussyfarts


Hi neoleit

How's the *BIG FAT COLAS *


----------



## bk78 (Sep 8, 2022)

Went from +35, to 6 degrees at night. Mr Canuck isn’t impressed it looks like?

Oh and I also put up a temporary winter shelter for Smokey


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 8, 2022)

How high a wind speed can that take and how quickly can it be taken down if a storm is coming?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 8, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> How high a wind speed can that take and how quickly can it be taken down if a storm is coming?


I have each corner anchored with 12” lag bolts, and each rib is anchored with 3 6” concrete screws.

I had one prior to getting my yard Reno’s done for the last 6 years and it went through some pretty crazy wind and snow. This one has a thicker top, and is anchored twice as much as my old one was.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 8, 2022)

Looks like we may get snow today or tomorrow from the reports


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Cassiopeia


Kassiopeia

FIFY

LOL


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Kassiopeia
> 
> FIFY
> 
> LOL


What about "Uranus"? Did I spell that correctly? Shit, I hope so.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 8, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> What about "Uranus"? Did I spell that correctly? Shit, I hope so.


Your anus


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> What about "Uranus"? Did I spell that correctly? Shit, I hope so.


kinda an inside joke about Kassi


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> kinda an inside joke about Kassi


Ahhh ok. I seem to recall it began with a "C".


----------



## bk78 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5194515


that's my life until end of May. i'm her personal Uber driver back and forth every day. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 9, 2022)

getting ready for a homemade caesar in a bit. took your wise advice from brunch the other day. lol.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> getting ready for a homemade caesar in a bit. took your wise advice from brunch the other day. lol.
> 
> View attachment 5195357


Need Motts Clamato dude.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Need Motts Clamato dude.


try it sometime: campbells tomato juice with clam juice. same clammy taste but not quite as sweet as clamato. 

don't get me wrong, clamato is great too.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 9, 2022)

I don't think they have that in the states. I remember asking for a Cesar once and they looked at me like I was crazy. The best was when I asked for a Molson export in Vegas. She goes 'we have every beer' I said oh wow ok you have Molson export? She says ya which one. I said Molson export. She says yea... Which one. I said. Molson export... This went on for a while until my wife intervened 'molson export is the beer he's asking for'.
'oh we don't have that' she says... Merica...

Sup bk. How's been.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 9, 2022)

Damn the journal is at almost a 1/4 million views in just 2 years 

What a trip it’s been 


Picture of the late great Maze popped up on my Facebook memories today. Little heat pad thief!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> I don't think they have that in the states. I remember asking for a Cesar once and they looked at me like I was crazy. The best was when I asked for a Molson export in Vegas. She goes 'we have every beer' I said oh wow ok you have Molson export? She says ya which one. I said Molson export. She says yea... Which one. I said. Molson export... This went on for a while until my wife intervened 'molson export is the beer he's asking for'.
> 'oh we don't have that' she says... Merica...
> 
> Sup bk. How's been.


our local walmart has 4 different clamatos:
original, picante, limon and michelada mix. the michelada mix is great: just add to mexican beer


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> our local walmart has 4 different clamatos:
> original, picante, limon and michelada mix. the michelada mix is great: just add to mexican beer


Preferably modelo


----------



## bk78 (Sep 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> our local walmart has 4 different clamatos:
> original, picante, limon and michelada mix. the michelada mix is great: just add to mexican beer


Motts is the only real answer here unfortunately


----------



## bk78 (Sep 10, 2022)

Another smokey day here, went and raided a friends garden this morning of some cucumbers and carrots


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Another smokey day here, went and raided a friends garden this morning of some cucumbers and carrots
> 
> View attachment 5195727


That's a crazy picture. It looks like a screen shot from a strange movie.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 10, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That's a crazy picture. It looks like a screen shot from a strange movie.


Dats the sun


----------



## bk78 (Sep 10, 2022)

She loves her brother, he couldn’t care less though


----------



## bk78 (Sep 11, 2022)

Exactly 2 weeks until the puck drops at Rogers for pre season


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm going to start telling socks, "I'm going to get to the bottom of this and I don't give a fuck if you're at the top!"


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

lusidghost said:


>


I can’t tell if this is a troll, or dude is legit married? I think he’s lying about being married, I see people do that everyday online


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I can’t tell if this is a troll, or dude is legit married? I think he’s lying about being married, I see people do that everyday online


That's Brandon DiCamillo from the CKY videos.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That's Brandon DiCamillo from the CKY videos.


Literally haven’t watched CKY for over a decade. Memory isn’t what it used to be


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

Mr Canuck is finally starting to stack i think. Shame it’s dropping to like 2 degrees at night already 

It’ll be in the compost bin in a couple weeks im sure once we get frost


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 14, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That's Brandon DiCamillo from the CKY videos.


Reminds me of the Jerky Boys from back in early 90's.

A few of my favs...


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 14, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Reminds me of the Jerky Boys from back in early 90's.
> 
> A few of my favs...


I was never really a Jerky Boys fan. Or really most crank calls. I did enjoy the Arnold soundboard crank call era though.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 15, 2022)

Every move you make,
Every step you take,
Window Kitty'll be watching you....


----------



## bk78 (Sep 18, 2022)

The magnificent Mr Canuck 

Still no flowers 3/4 of the way through September lol

Supposed to get our first frost in 2 days


----------



## ISK (Sep 19, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The magnificent Mr Canuck
> 
> Still no flowers 3/4 of the way through September lol
> 
> ...


That's why I use auto's for outdoor/sunshine grows, even if they are less potent than a photo, at least they finish by August.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 19, 2022)

ISK said:


> That's why I use auto's for outdoor/sunshine grows, even if they are less potent than a photo, at least they finish by August.


I took clones to send to a friend in Ontario, had 1 left and decided to just toss it outside. I won’t be mad when it dies from freezing.


----------



## BlandMeow (Sep 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That's Brandon DiCamillo from the CKY videos.


CKY2K was so good. Spawned a whole genre.


----------



## Brettman (Sep 19, 2022)

@bk78 Do you remember how long you flowered the Stanky cut for ?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 19, 2022)

Brettman said:


> @bk78 Do you remember how long you flowered the Stanky cut for ?


73-75 days I think?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 22, 2022)

BIG YESSSSS


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> BIG YESSSSS
> 
> View attachment 5201498


If only PM spores could go there and never return. That shit is worse than bugs where I am.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2022)

Still no damn flowers on Mr Canuck

Autumn shots of the whip


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 24, 2022)

Have you given Mr. Canuck nutrients at all?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Have you given Mr. Canuck nutrients at all?


Once when it went into the pot, and again about 3 weeks ago?

3 tablespoons of gaia green 4-4-4 each time added to the coco, and only garden hose water since.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 24, 2022)

Looks like we have 1 more week of nice weather, then it starts to go downhill 

I’ll probably just leave the plant outside all winter in the snow to teach it a lesson for being so stubborn


----------



## ISK (Sep 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Still no damn flowers on Mr Canuck
> 
> Autumn shots of the whip
> 
> ...


It that the North Saskatchewan in the background?


----------



## ISK (Sep 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Looks like we have 1 more week of nice weather, then it starts to go downhill
> 
> I’ll probably just leave the plant outside all winter in the snow to teach it a lesson for being so stubborn
> 
> ...


It could be worse, I'm guessing the outdoor growers in the Maritimes are not doing so well this year.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 25, 2022)

ISK said:


> It that the North Saskatchewan in the background?



Yup


----------



## bk78 (Sep 25, 2022)

Game 1 of the preseason against the Jets today.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 25, 2022)

Gattos chillin


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 25, 2022)

Man I love what you have done with your yard. That entire thing looks so nice


----------



## bk78 (Sep 25, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Man I love what you have done with your yard. That entire thing looks so nice


Thanks. Excited for next year to get some trees and shrubs back in the ground.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 25, 2022)

Is that chicken wire for the enclosure? I think I might need to copy this. Do the cats have their own access to that area or is it only when you let them out?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 25, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Is that chicken wire for the enclosure? I think I might need to copy this. Do the cats have their own access to that area or is it only when you let them out?



It’s stucco wire from Home Depot https://www.homedepot.ca/product/tree-island-stucco-mesh-2x2-48-inch-x50-feet-16-ga/1000166236


I thought about putting a kitty door through my kitchen wall, but axed the idea and they only go out when I’m home


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2022)

FINALLY have flowers forming on stanky Mr Canuck 

About a month too late though you stubborn thing


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2022)

Early morning frost bringing out them purps, bro……


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Early morning frost bringing out them purps, bro……
> 
> View attachment 5206509View attachment 5206510View attachment 5206511View attachment 5206512


Perfect for a "Is my plant ready yet?" troll. Go for it.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Perfect for a "Is my plant ready yet?" troll. Go for it.


I’ll make a sock over at chuckers for the pros to answer.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2022)

She sure is happy when the sun comes out and warms her up though


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2022)

had an issue with my recent harvest. too much cal/mg? was 2.9 EC not enough? any advice from the shit show?????


----------



## bk78 (Oct 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> had an issue with my recent harvest. too much cal/mg? was 2.9 EC not enough? any advice from the shit show?????
> 
> View attachment 5208231


Do better next time


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Do better next time


i've been watching the larf lab alot lately. i have to put some of the blame on him. lol. what does the red stems mean? too much of the barn lights maybe???


----------



## bk78 (Oct 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i've been watching the larf lab alot lately. i have to put some of the blame on him. lol. what does the red stems mean? too much of the barn lights maybe???


Looks organic grown?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Looks organic grown?


maybe not enough earthworm poop and too much cow poop? and then i top dressed it with some stuff that claimed to be crushed up dungeness crab.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2022)

puck drops in 2 days for the start of the season. 

and all our aspens in our yard are yellowing. 

hey and nice new landscaping to at your casa.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> maybe not enough earthworm poop and too much cow poop? and then i top dressed it with some stuff that claimed to be crushed up dungeness crab.


Maybe try langbright, lightbrite?

Possibly rock dust too


----------



## Brettman (Oct 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Looks organic grown?


I was told by a _master grower_ that organic = guaranteed mids.


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 5, 2022)

How's Mr. Canuck doing today BK? Wasn't so great outside unfortunately.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 5, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> How's Mr. Canuck doing today BK? Wasn't so great outside unfortunately.


She’s thriving actually. On my way home I’ll snap some pics


----------



## bk78 (Oct 5, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> How's Mr. Canuck doing today BK? Wasn't so great outside unfortunately.


lil wet at the moment


----------



## Skillcraft (Oct 5, 2022)

Looks good and healthy as I would expect everytime I check in on the shit show. Good job BK.


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> lil wet at the moment
> 
> View attachment 5208277View attachment 5208278View attachment 5208279View attachment 5208280View attachment 5208281


<3
Not enough kitty...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Looks good and healthy as I would expect everytime I check in on the shit show. Good job BK.


Check on her in like 3 weeks time, she will be under snow probably lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 5, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> <3
> Not enough kitty...


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5208287


What chunky butts. I love them so much...


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2022)

can anybody identify that plant pic i put up yesterday? it's not ganja but it was growing all around where i camped this past weekend.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> can anybody identify that plant pic i put up yesterday? it's not ganja but it was growing all around where i camped this past weekend.


Smoke report please


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Smoke report please


harsh as hell. been coughing up blood all morning. maybe better to vape it???? lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> harsh as hell. been coughing up blood all morning. maybe better to vape it???? lol


That’s the organic terps poppin off. Nothing like them I’ve heard?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 6, 2022)

Amend with insect fress next time, should take the harshness out of the cured product I’ve read on grow weed easy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Amend with insect fress next time, should take the harshness out of the cured product I’ve read on grow weed easy.


my wife got me a bag of fried crickets. i had them in cancun a few years ago and they are really delicious. nice and salty, good with a cold beer


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2022)

Happy Danksgiving weekend 

4 days off!!


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 7, 2022)

Happy Danksgiving to all up there in the Great White North, eh?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2022)

First frost last night 

FROSTY FRIDAYZZZ


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2022)

Ohhhh I see an aphid in the second to last picture. Hope you like the freezing you little asshole


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 7, 2022)

Those purps about to be crazy yo


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Those purps about to be crazy yo



Cold temps really brings out the purps, bruv.


----------



## TCH (Oct 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ohhhh I see an aphid in the second to last picture. Hope you like the freezing you little asshole


Where at? It's like where's Waldo and I see nothin. Haha


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Cold temps really brings out the purps, bruv.


All the purps terps. And crazy purp thc.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 7, 2022)

TCH said:


> Where at? It's like where's Waldo and I see nothin. Haha


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> View attachment 5209026


Yup


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yup


The motherfucker, soory. 

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

do you guys have a traditional t'gving meal like turkey here in the US?


----------



## TCH (Oct 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Yup


Welp, that was my first thought but thought it may be condensation. Makes me feel better that I at least saw it. Lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> do you guys have a traditional t'gving meal like turkey here in the US?


Ummmm yeah lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ummmm yeah lol


box of tim hortons and a case of molson??? lol


----------



## TCH (Oct 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> box of tim hortons and a case of molson??? lol


And SYRUP!! Don't forget the syrup!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 7, 2022)

@rkymtnman lol


----------



## Brettman (Oct 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @rkymtnman lol
> 
> View attachment 5209195


Looks like my regular sized hand holding my cock


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 7, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Looks like my regular sized hand holding my cock


Wait, what the hell am I laughing at? Same.

Just reminded me of the funniest men's room scrawling I ever saw back in the day. Up above the urinal I was using. "Why are you looking up here when the joke is in your hand?"


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

bk78 said:


> @rkymtnman lol
> 
> View attachment 5209195


i just read something about him the other day. 2 other wrestlers watched him drink 156 beers in one sitting!!!!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Wait, what the hell am I laughing at? Same.
> 
> Just reminded me of the funniest men's room scrawling I ever saw back in the day. Up above the urinal I was using. "Why are you looking up here when the joke is in your hand?"


i always loved the " jesus saves" and then underneath "... and gretzky gets the rebound and scores!!!"


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 7, 2022)

Andre is on my top 10 humans of all time list.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Andre is on my top 10 humans of all time list.


i'll be cheesy here and say he was really awesome in princess bride.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 7, 2022)

I was a little Hulkamaniac running wild, and it was a very turbulent relationship early on. He eventually won me over though. I also love goons, and he is history's #1 top goon. Shaq might be the only man who could challenge him, and that's really only because he knows Shaq-Fu and did some MMA. Also possibly Tyson Fury. He's a gypsy king goon, which may make him top goon by default.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i just read something about him the other day. 2 other wrestlers watched him drink 156 beers in one sitting!!!!!!


*André could eat 12 steaks and 15 lobsters in one sitting.*


----------



## Brettman (Oct 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I was a little Hulkamaniac running wild, and it was a very turbulent relationship early on. He eventually won me over though. I also love goons, and he is history's #1 top goon. Shaq might be the only man who could challenge him, and that's really only because he knows Shaq-Fu and did some MMA. Also possibly Tyson Fury. He's a gypsy king goon, which may make him top goon by default.


Goon? Is that some type of gabagool


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 8, 2022)

Great size comparison.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Great size comparison.View attachment 5209545



Do you think he had like a 18” hammer


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 8, 2022)

Great Canadian beer flick-Strange Brew


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Great Canadian beer flick-Strange Brew



Classic


----------



## TCH (Oct 8, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Great Canadian beer flick-Strange Brew


Hey hoser


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 8, 2022)

Do you have the lyric sheet?

I memorized them.

Oh! Beauty! How did you do that so fast?

I'm a professional, eh...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 8, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Do you have the lyric sheet?
> 
> I memorized them.
> 
> ...


We actually have bronze statues of them near Rogers place lol


----------



## Brettman (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2022)

Brettman said:


> View attachment 5211483


Take a long walk, off a short pier


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Brettman (Oct 12, 2022)

Lmao! An angry face,did a strike a nerve there sunshine ?


----------



## Brettman (Oct 12, 2022)

Hey so guess what, Vegas odds has the Leafs 2nd for winning the cup this year behind Colorado.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Lmao! An angry face,did a strike a nerve there sunshine ?


Say that a little louder thrip and mite master I can’t quite hear you


----------



## Brettman (Oct 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Say that a little louder thrip and mite master I can’t quite hear you


I mean in my defence I haven’t had mites yet. 


… yet


----------



## bk78 (Oct 12, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I mean in my defence I haven’t had mites yet.
> 
> 
> … yet


Strike a nerve cupcake?

Sent good juju for a mite infestation next


----------



## Brettman (Oct 12, 2022)

yeah whatever there N-tox trash midz master.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 13, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bk78 (Oct 13, 2022)

Brettman said:


> View attachment 5211483


Well shit huh?


----------



## Brettman (Oct 13, 2022)

Nah I’m glad Edmonton won, they’re the only other Canadian team I really like.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 14, 2022)

Is anyone else excited to see what the Stank looks like when grown properly?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 14, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Is anyone else excited to see what the Stank looks like when grown properly?


So happy it got passed to a real grower to bring out its full potential


----------



## Brettman (Oct 14, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So happy it got passed to a real grower to bring out its full potential


Oh I’ll bring something out, little bit of Thrips, maybe some Aphids… hell maybe even a lil pm near the end when humidity spikes.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 14, 2022)

I shit you not the guy ahead of me at Tim’s this morning ordered an XL triple triple with three espresso shots


----------



## bk78 (Oct 14, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I shit you not the guy ahead of me at Tim’s this morning ordered an XL triple triple with three espresso shots


I have 2 double espresso’s at home in the morning, then a double double on the way to work.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Well shit huh?
> 
> View attachment 5211802View attachment 5211803


Flyers are UNDEFEATED!!!! 81 more to go. lol.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Flyers are UNDEFEATED!!!! 81 more to go. lol.


Not often you can say that


----------



## Brettman (Oct 14, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I have 2 double espresso’s at home in the morning, then a double double on the way to work.


You sir are insane


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 14, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I have 2 double espresso’s at home in the morning, then a double double on the way to work.


Jeez, save some pussy for the rest of us! lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> Jeez, save some pussy for the rest of us! lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

Extra strong double black this morning


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

who’s our new sock?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> who’s our new sock?


So many as of late it’s getting tougher and tougher to figure out


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

+1 out and this turd needs to be outside


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So many as of late it’s getting tougher and tougher to figure out


I’m going with Pudwan on this one.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

She just came running inside full tilt and brought me her kill

Its just a leaf, but she feels proud of herself


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

I think she 1 more week left to live, then she will freeze in the corner until spring to teach her a good lesson


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

@Wattzzup


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

Sock_Patrol said:


> Wazzzup cocksuckers


Reported.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Reported.


You’re the only one allowed to say cocksucker around here. Also reported


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You’re the only one allowed to say cocksucker around here. Also reported


As long as I don’t say it around mom.


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 15, 2022)

Sock_Patrol said:


> Wazzzup cocksuckers


I didn't here you. Can you speak into the microphone in my pants?


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

Is Pudwan really having a convo with himself?


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 15, 2022)

Sock_Patrol said:


> Suck my fucking dick loser.


Let me guess, you can't grow for shit or perform in the bedroom and now you're here taking it out on us?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

Good ol shit show never ceases to amaze me


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Good ol shit show never ceases to amaze me


I would be doing it an injustice not to help let it live on.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

Jesus Christ it’s like a fucking sock fest in here.


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 15, 2022)

Sock_Patrol said:


> Shut up pussy. @compassionateExotic You can eat my ass too bud.


Oh I struck a nerve, there are no gay forums here bud. Don't think any man is gonna eat your ass here.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

Butternuts talked about ass eatin all the time


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Butternuts talked about ass eatin all the time


With a name like that, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> With a name like that, I'm not surprised.


Yeah but I think budders actually meant it.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I think she 1 more week left to live, then she will freeze in the corner until spring to teach her a good lesson
> 
> View attachment 5212982View attachment 5212983View attachment 5212984View attachment 5212985View attachment 5212986View attachment 5212987View attachment 5212988View attachment 5212991


Those purp terps will be nuts when it freezes.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

Looks like the Patroller got Patrolled lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Those purp terps will be nuts when it freezes.


Gonna let it winter cure until May 1st on the vine


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Gonna let it winter cure until May 1st on the vine


You need to put a nail through it by Dec 22nd, or else it doesn't work.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Jesus Christ it’s like a fucking sock fest in here.


Leaf’s, Senator’s in a hour. Then battle of Alberta Oil vs Flames


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Reported.


Smells like Canadian bacon up in here


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Leaf’s, Senator’s in a hour. Then battle of Alberta Oil vs Flames


I know and I’m going to my buddies house who doesn’t own a fucking TV lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I know and I’m going to my buddies house who doesn’t own a fucking TV lol


ill let you know when they lose


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> View attachment 5211483


Fuck the cunucks, lets go B's. The only thing liked about the canucks was Pavel Bure, but vancouver made sure they fucked over Bure good and proper.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck the cunucks, lets go B's. The only thing liked about the canucks was Pavel Bure, but vancouver made sure they fucked over Bure good and proper.


B’s? Bruins?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> B’s? Bruins?View attachment 5213131


Ya, why you edit in that sweet meme reference to 2011? Side note- Bergeron is one of the best and one of the most underrated players of all time.

Seriously though I'm a huge hockey fan and come from a big hockey fam, myself and 2 brothers played at an elite hockey HS in new england, my older brother was very good. He played Div. 1 college hockey/ECAC at Brown University then played semi pro league in US and pro in Sweden...growing up my family always hosted Canadian hockey players for different tournaments or who were away from home especially on Christmas, Canadians are great people.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2022)

So imagine this- my brothers high school hockey team had Brian Bouche in goal, and Brian Berard on defense, I literally got to watch some of the best high school hockey in the world growing up.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya, why you edit in that sweet meme reference to 2011? Side note- Bergeron is one of the best and one of the most underrated players of all time.
> 
> Seriously though I'm a huge hockey fan and come from a big hockey fam, myself and 2 brothers played at an elite hockey HS in new england, my older brother was very good. He played Div. 1 college hockey/ECAC at Brown University then played semi pro league in US and pro in Sweden...growing up my family always hosted Canadian hockey players for different tournaments or who were away from home especially on Christmas, Canadians are great people.


What’s 2011?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> What’s 2011?


Bs won the Stanley cup beating the Canucks..went 7 games


----------



## Brettman (Oct 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Bs won the Stanley cup beating the Canucks..went 7 games


Oh ok I thought you were talking about that game 7 3rd period when the leafs were up by 3 lol. That was 2013 and I can’t believe it’s been that long already.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Oh ok I thought you were talking about that game 7 3rd period when the leafs were up by 3 lol. That was 2013 and I can’t believe it’s been that long already.


O ya fuck that was probably one of the most incredible comebacks in hockey history, at least that I watched. Bergeron tied it up with less than a minute left in the 3rd- it was like watching magic happen then win in OT. Sucks we went on to lose in the Cup to the Blackhawks though.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 18, 2022)

That leaf game was horseshit, calling a hand pass on Reilly was ridiculous.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 18, 2022)

Brettman said:


> That leaf game was horseshit, calling a hand pass on Reilly was ridiculous.


Yup pretty lame I must say


----------



## Brettman (Oct 18, 2022)

Besides the stupid hand pass, there was a few penalties last night that are making hockey unwatchable for me. I haven’t watched much in the last 5-6 years because of having kids and stuff and I’m just kind of getting back into it and I’m realizing the nhl is not the same as it was even 5 years ago.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 18, 2022)

Duchenes penalty a couple nights ago is a great example, apparently your not allowed to back check anymore.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 18, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Besides the stupid hand pass, there was a few penalties last night that are making hockey unwatchable for me. I haven’t watched much in the last 5-6 years because of having kids and stuff and I’m just kind of getting back into it and I’m realizing the nhl is not the same as it was even 5 years ago.


Dude what was it a few years ago they were talking about banning fighting?

This world, and peoples feelings getting hurt is right fucked now


----------



## bk78 (Oct 18, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Duchenes penalty a couple nights ago is a great example, apparently your not allowed to back check anymore.


“Douchenes”


----------



## Brettman (Oct 18, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Dude what was it a few years ago they were talking about banning fighting?
> 
> This world, and peoples feelings getting hurt is right fucked now


Yeah it’s fucked. When I be was in Bantom & Midget fighting in the first period you were only out for that game and fighting in the 2nd or 3rd you were out the next game. Now it’s like a minimum 3 games and second fight your out indefinitely lmao


----------



## bk78 (Oct 19, 2022)

Purps off the chart brothers and sisters 

Snow predicted to start on Friday


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 19, 2022)

The leaves are frostier than the buds! How fun.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 20, 2022)

Rsawr said:


> The leaves are frostier than the buds! How fun.


Itll be covered in frost soon, you just wait


----------



## crownroyal (Oct 20, 2022)

Hey Bk how much was your pulse pro and where did you buy it?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 21, 2022)

crownroyal said:


> Hey Bk how much was your pulse pro and where did you buy it?


I got in on the very first pre order before it was released. I paid $499 for the pro, I got a pulse one for free

Bought directly from pulse


----------



## bk78 (Oct 22, 2022)

Your days are numbered you stubborn little fucker


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 22, 2022)

The lawn is still looking great.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 22, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The lawn is still looking great.


Its gone dormant now I think. Hasn’t grown since last cut

Tine to spread the winter fertilizer tomorrow before snow comes.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Your days are numbered you stubborn little fucker
> 
> View attachment 5216169


May be a stubborn little fucker but looking pretty strong considering what the elements have thrown at her so far.


----------



## crownroyal (Oct 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I got in on the very first pre order before it was released. I paid $499 for the pro, I got a pulse one for free
> 
> Bought directly from pulse


It’s like 680 Canadian now 500 us holy


----------



## bk78 (Oct 23, 2022)

crownroyal said:


> It’s like 680 Canadian now 500 us holy



Yeah my quote was in USD.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 23, 2022)

Ice gathered on top this morning


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

I think she’s done for after last nights frost, she was a heavy one


----------



## Brettman (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks like that Star Wars guys organic grow lol


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Looks like that Star Wars guys organic grow lol


My thoughts when I opened my door this morning too, lmfao


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Tine to spread the winter fertilizer


what do you use? i need to do the same. woke up to 16F this morning.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I think she’s done for after last nights frost, she was a heavy one
> 
> View attachment 5217039View attachment 5217040View attachment 5217041


she fought a good fight!!


----------



## J232 (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> My thoughts when I opened my door this morning to lmfao


Did you use grape koolaid for the extra purps too?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what do you use? i need to do the same. woke up to 16F this morning.


I grab whatever is on clearance that’s high in nitrogen honestly 

All the same shit


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I grab whatever is on clearance that’s high in nitrogen honestly
> 
> All the same shit


thanks.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> thanks.


This is what I put on


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)

mcdavid v cindy crosbaby tonite 

go Oil


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

Well she survived and looks half decent, but I think tonight will do her in for good


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 24, 2022)

Thats a tough bitch, i think she likes the abuse.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> Thats a tough bitch, i think she likes the abuse.


I hear they really pack on the resin when stressed?


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I hear they really pack on the resin when stressed?


Especially when left in the dark for 72 hours


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)

firsttime69 said:


> Especially when left in the dark for 72 hours


if there's 72hrs of darkness on an outdoor grow, we got bigger problems to worry about


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)

too many penalties. killing off that double minor was huge though


----------



## Brettman (Oct 24, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> mcdavid v cindy crosbaby tonite
> 
> go Oil


Still calling him that eh…. like we’re in 2006 all over again lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Still calling him that eh…. like we’re in 2006 all over again lol


i heard he had a labiaplasty this offseason. 

i wouldn't be a good flyers fan if i didn't hate him.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Looks like that Star Wars guys organic grow lol


This shit still gave me a chuckle 11 hours later


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> This shit still gave me a chuckle 11 hours later


I thought the same thing about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> mcdavid v cindy crosbaby tonite
> 
> go Oil


Pens jersey thrown on the ice n Drai tosses it back over the glass. Hahaha


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Pens jersey thrown on the ice n Drai tosses it back over the glass. Hahaha


that was a helluva 2nd period for the oil.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Pens jersey thrown on the ice n Drai tosses it back over the glass. Hahaha


What seriously? They’re fucking 4-1 lmao

edit: Likely some dumb oil worker with too much money.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 25, 2022)

And Sid’s going to get like 110 points this year. I can feel it in my bones


----------



## bk78 (Oct 25, 2022)

Brettman said:


> And Sid’s going to get like 110 points this year. I can feel it in my bones


How about them leaf’s last night


----------



## Brettman (Oct 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> How about them leaf’s last night


Can’t win em all brah


----------



## bk78 (Oct 25, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Can’t win em all brah


Been the saying since 1967


----------



## Brettman (Oct 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Been the saying since 1967


Correct.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 25, 2022)

You’ve been saying it since 1990 so don’t get to cocky pal.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 25, 2022)

If last night never did mr Canuck in, tonight will


----------



## bk78 (Oct 25, 2022)

Brettman said:


> You’ve been saying it since 1990 so don’t get to cocky pal.


55 years lulz


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Been the saying since 1967


i thought the saying was can't win at all not them all????


----------



## bk78 (Oct 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought the saying was can't win at all not them all????


Nailed it


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2022)

Well I think last night was the nail in the coffin for Mr Canuck

Almost -10 it dipped to with the windchill. Quick pic on my way out


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 26, 2022)

It'll bounce back.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Well I think last night was the nail in the coffin for Mr Canuck
> 
> Almost -10 it dipped to with the windchill. Quick pic on my way out
> 
> View attachment 5217864


Don't you worry about a thing that'll buff right out.


----------



## J232 (Oct 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Well I think last night was the nail in the coffin for Mr Canuck
> 
> Almost -10 it dipped to with the windchill. Quick pic on my way out
> 
> View attachment 5217864


Still looks better then some guys plants.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Well I think last night was the nail in the coffin for Mr Canuck
> 
> Almost -10 it dipped to with the windchill. Quick pic on my way out
> 
> View attachment 5217864


maybe a quick foliar spray with a double espresso will perk her back up?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2022)

Well it’s still half alive when I got home from work


----------



## bk78 (Oct 27, 2022)

Couple pics on my way out this morning 

No frost last night, and we are supposed to be sunny and +15 today, so she should be perky when I get home


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 27, 2022)

Gorgeous. 
Those derp purp derp a lerp terps!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 27, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Gorgeous.
> Those derp purp derp a lerp terps!


Going to make some nice ice hash around January when it’s -40. Imma just squeeeeeeze a bud directly into a bowl.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Going to make some nice ice hash around January when it’s -40. Imma just squeeeeeeze a bud directly into a bowl.


It'll be the terpiest purpiest derpiest ice hash around!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

mr canuck needs a night like we just had. 5 inches of snow and 15F this morning


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> mr canuck needs a night like we just had. 5 inches of snow and 15F this morning
> View attachment 5218787


It’s coming next week, then it’ll be here to stay until may


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> mr canuck needs a night like we just had. 5 inches of snow and 15F this morning
> View attachment 5218787


That's a lot of food.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> That's a lot of food.


not too long after the pic, there was a monster buck that came thru following his ladies.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It’s coming next week, then it’ll be here to stay until may


we're back in the high 50'sF for the next week. that will all be gone by sunday


----------



## bk78 (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> we're back in the high 50'sF for the next week. that will all be gone by sunday


Looks like the weekend will be beautiful, then it’s done for the year


----------



## bk78 (Oct 30, 2022)

Trikes are turning amber bros!!!!!

Yummy cappuccino with fresh honey from a local farm, while Ada enjoys her last nice day outside.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 30, 2022)

Amber trichs = prime harvest window. Better harvest before its too ripe.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 30, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Amber trichs = prime harvest window. Better harvest before its too ripe.


Nope. Letting her go 4 more months. I’m a commercial grower, stop trying to tell me how to grow my commercial weedz


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Nope. Letting her go 4 more months. I’m a commercial grower, stop trying to tell me how to grow my commercial weedz


Those buds are going to be over ripe and seeded from too much senesencing


----------



## bk78 (Oct 30, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Those buds are going to be over ripe and seeded from too much senesencing


It’s how we do it


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 30, 2022)

bk78 said:


> It’s how we do it


How long are you flushing for? I hope you started flushing when it was a seedling or else you'll get chemical laden black ash.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 30, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> How long are you flushing for? I hope you started flushing when it was a seedling or else you'll get chemical laden black ash.


I’ve been flushing since I put it outside. Only ever had plain water


----------



## Brettman (Oct 30, 2022)

Auston Mathews fucking blows.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 30, 2022)

Imagine somebody paying you $150,000 to play 20 mins of hockey and you can’t even be bothered to back check lmfao. Blows my mind.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 30, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Imagine somebody paying you $150,000 to play 20 mins of hockey and you can’t even be bothered to back check lmfao. Blows my mind.


It’s ok our $5 million goalie sits on the bench, while our backup is winning us games lol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 1, 2022)

I think I was ravaged with powder mildew while at work. Plants covered in white stuff


----------



## J232 (Nov 1, 2022)

Two more weeks.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 1, 2022)

J232 said:


> Two more weeks.


5 more months you say? Challenge accepted


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I think I was ravaged with powder mildew while at work. Plants covered in white stuff
> 
> View attachment 5220687View attachment 5220688View attachment 5220689


You really need to institute an ipm plan before it gets that bad. A calmag foliar spray should fix it right up


----------



## bk78 (Nov 1, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> You really need to institute an ipm plan before it gets that bad. A calmag foliar spray should fix it right up


I’ll give one in the morning before work


----------



## Brettman (Nov 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I think I was ravaged with powder mildew while at work. Plants covered in white stuff
> 
> View attachment 5220687View attachment 5220688View attachment 5220689


Those are called trychombs bruh


----------



## bk78 (Nov 1, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Those are called trychombs bruh


Thanks for the clarity. Glad it’s not the mildewwww


----------



## J232 (Nov 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 5 more months you say? Challenge accepted


You won’t be disappointed man, mine was some nice smoke a couple springs ago.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 1, 2022)

J232 said:


> You won’t be disappointed man, mine was some nice smoke a couple springs ago.


The purrfect cure


----------



## bk78 (Nov 2, 2022)

She really packed on the weight overnight, branches are starting to lean


----------



## TCH (Nov 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> She really packed on the weight overnight, branches are starting to lean
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220903


Frosty af!!!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 2, 2022)

TCH said:


> Frosty af!!!


Keeper for sure


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> She really packed on the weight overnight, branches are starting to lean
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220903


You must have added a UV A, B, and C light.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Amber trichs = prime harvest window. Better harvest before its too ripe.


Shame on you! He has to flush that first.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Shame on you! He has to flush that first.


He's been flushing since it's been a seedling, as everyone should.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> He's been flushing since it's been a seedling, as everyone should.


Soil grow then? I'm hydro only.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Soil grow then? I'm hydro only.


If you're not flushing your soil from the second you put the seed into hydrogen peroxide soaked paper towels, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> If you're not flushing your soil from the second you put the seed into hydrogen peroxide soaked paper towels, you're doing it wrong.


I'll never get good at this!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'll never get good at this!


No one will. No. One.


----------



## doughper (Nov 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> She really packed on the weight overnight, branches are starting to lean
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220903


wow that's a lot of trichs for one plant! fell onto the ground, even. Footprints on 'em, wow don't step on 'em, wow man! this your first grow, good job.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 2, 2022)

doughper said:


> wow that's a lot of trichs for one plant! fell onto the ground, even. Footprints on 'em, wow don't step on 'em, wow man! this your first grow, good job.


Sup crusty ass cum sock?


----------



## Brettman (Nov 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'll never get good at this!


I think your already pretty good


----------



## Brettman (Nov 2, 2022)

If the Leafs lose again tonight I just want you all to know that I love you and it’s been a good run.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 2, 2022)

Brettman said:


> If the Leafs lose again tonight I just want you all to know that I love you and it’s been a good run.


Another “W” for the oil last night


----------



## Brettman (Nov 2, 2022)

Brettman said:


> If the Leafs lose again tonight I just want you all to know that I love you and it’s been a good run.


Except for Pudwan, he can straight up suck a fucking fart.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'll never get good at this!


I just fired off a email to you


----------



## bk78 (Nov 2, 2022)

doughper said:


> wow that's a lot of trichs for one plant! fell onto the ground, even. Footprints on 'em, wow don't step on 'em, wow man! this your first grow, good job.


I ripped my crotch of my work snow pants last year crusty, and forgot to buy a new pair


----------



## doughper (Nov 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I ripped my crotch of my work snow pants last year crusty, and forgot to buy a new pair


too much jackin' off, jagoff. ya fuck yer socks and fuck yer sno pants, wotta wanker.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I ripped my crotch of my work snow pants last year crusty, and forgot to buy a new pair
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220915


That's just a pee hole.


----------



## Brettman (Nov 2, 2022)

doughper said:


> too much jackin' off, jagoff. ya fuck yer socks and fuck yer sno pants, wotta wanker.


Learn how to talk hillbilly.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 2, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Learn how to talk hillbilly.


Please don't be a bigot.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 2, 2022)

doughper said:


> jagoff.


Are you a yinzer?


----------



## doughper (Nov 2, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Are you a yinzer?


no. r u?


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 2, 2022)

doughper said:


> no. r u?


Stolen valor.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I ripped my crotch of my work snow pants last year crusty, and forgot to buy a new pair
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220915


----------



## Brettman (Nov 3, 2022)

Well the boys decided to actually play last night so that was nice.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 3, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Well the boys decided to actually play last night so that was nice.


Definitely going to win the cup now


----------



## Brettman (Nov 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Definitely going to win the cup now


Oh yeah no for sure eh. You should have heard them on the radio this morning, was fucking pathetic, all week they’ve been saying they HAVE to fire Sheldon Keefe and hire Trotz and now this morning they’re saying Keefe is best coach in the league. Lmfao


----------



## Brettman (Nov 3, 2022)

I love my Leafs but damn the Toronto media is just something else lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2022)

hey bk, do you have a cat basket on your countertops???


----------



## bk78 (Nov 3, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> hey bk, do you have a cat basket on your countertops???
> 
> View attachment 5221433


No. But I’ll definitely take one please


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> No. But I’ll definitely take one please


will black match your countertops?


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> hey bk, do you have a cat basket on your countertops???
> 
> View attachment 5221433


Just always remember... Kitty goes in basket, NOT toaster.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 4, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Just always remember... Kitty goes in basket, NOT toaster.


They decide what’s best for them, we have no say.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2022)

Still packing on the weight


----------



## bk78 (Nov 11, 2022)

Lest We Forget


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Nov 12, 2022)

High traffic area today, we hit 1!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 12, 2022)

Mine found some oil in the shed and turned all husky in a night!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Still packing on the weight
> 
> View attachment 5222878


Did this produce anything worthwhile? Looks like the weather came in earlier than expected.


----------



## Brettman (Nov 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Did this produce anything worthwhile? Looks like the weather came in earlier than expected.


About a pound or so of pure frost.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Did this produce anything worthwhile? Looks like the weather came in earlier than expected.


Was about 3 weeks into flower when we got hit.


----------



## ISK (Nov 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> High traffic area today, we hit 1!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225283View attachment 5225286View attachment 5225287


At what temp do your cats refuse to go outside...or can they handle the -40 bitter cold?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 13, 2022)

ISK said:


> At what temp do your cats refuse to go outside...or can they handle the -40 bitter cold?


Ada wants out always… We were -25 last week and she was still wanting out, Sabre in his old age doesn’t even really go out much anymore


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2022)

Well I think this coming weekend I’m going to give the veg and flower rooms a deep cleaning and get the environmental where it needs to be and plant some seeds


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 14, 2022)

Can't wait to follow along


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2022)

Updated pics of the farm and Mr Canuck 

My IPM process is to freeze the bugs for preservation


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 18, 2022)

Does the snow stay on the ground pretty much all winter, or does it melt between storms?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Does the snow stay on the ground pretty much all winter, or does it melt between storms?


once we get it, it stays until April/May 

But next week it may melt, then be back 10 fold the week after lol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2022)

I own this farm by the way


----------



## J232 (Nov 18, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I own this farm by the way


“Own” as in entry level employee, or actually own it?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2022)

J232 said:


> “Own” as in entry level employee, or actually own it?


Im getting a ID badge made soon as “owner”


----------



## J232 (Nov 18, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Im getting a ID badge made soon as “owner”


Fuck, that’s sick man.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 18, 2022)

I use organic bunny poop on the farm. Here is a specimen 

He’s a real chonker and lays down the fertilizer like crazy


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2022)

Breakfast > bowl of hash > laundry

in that order


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 23, 2022)

Thought this might be appreciated here more than meme that make you laugh thread.


----------



## crownroyal (Nov 26, 2022)

Hey bk you should compare the ac infinity 69 controller pro s humidity and temp and vpd with your pulse pro lol see how accurate they are to each other so I don’t gotta spend 600 plus


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2022)

crownroyal said:


> Hey bk you should compare the ac infinity 69 controller pro s humidity and temp and vpd with your pulse pro lol see how accurate they are to each other so I don’t gotta spend 600 plus


I have a Pulse One and it's a few degrees cooler than the Cloudline's sensor which is hanging right beside it. The Cloudline is keeping a closer temperature to the thermostat switch which I use to control my AC. You can calibrate the Pulse though.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2022)

I just ordered an Inkbird thermostat for my heater / AC, and I'm interested to find out what it reads.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2022)

crownroyal said:


> Hey bk you should compare the ac infinity 69 controller pro s humidity and temp and vpd with your pulse pro lol see how accurate they are to each other so I don’t gotta spend 600 plus


 I did this already lol. its here somewhere in the journal I’ll try and find it.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2022)

crownroyal said:


> Hey bk you should compare the ac infinity 69 controller pro s humidity and temp and vpd with your pulse pro lol see how accurate they are to each other so I don’t gotta spend 600 plus


Just did a quick search. You can start here 






BK’s shit show


sinking cycles huh?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## bk78 (Nov 26, 2022)

crownroyal said:


> Hey bk you should compare the ac infinity 69 controller pro s humidity and temp and vpd with your pulse pro lol see how accurate they are to each other so I don’t gotta spend 600 plus


I haven’t even looked at my pulse or controller 67 since February, but it seems they were bang on accurate


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5231800


Fucking Facebook ads are posting that shit daily for me too lol


----------



## bk78 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Fucking Facebook ads are posting that shit daily for me too lol


i keep getting that one that has the chainsaw sharpener. all the reviews say it's a piece of shit and not to waste your money on it.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 5, 2022)

Quarter mill.


----------



## crownroyal (Dec 5, 2022)

Start a grow god damnit haha


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2022)

Currently frozen in time. Report back when thawed out


----------



## crownroyal (Dec 5, 2022)

Yeah it’s a cold one haha how is it keeping temps in the basement my basement will be available to me Jan 1 so that’s gonna be all new to me growing downstairs


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2022)

crownroyal said:


> Yeah it’s a cold one haha how is it keeping temps in the basement my basement will be available to me Jan 1 so that’s gonna be all new to me growing downstairs


Lights on full blast, and oil heater running non stop


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2022)

Was actually looking at a new heater today. Think I’m going to get this.



https://www.amazon.ca/Heat-Storm-HS-1500-PHX-WIFI-Infrared-Heater/dp/B07JXRWJ8D/?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_w=bjaTX&content-id=amzn1.sym.9999b127-1f9a-429f-9ac1-521e1f6b859e&pf_rd_p=9999b127-1f9a-429f-9ac1-521e1f6b859e&pf_rd_r=G3E9WE4WEW4C3AXAWFFB&pd_rd_wg=dWO4s&pd_rd_r=9cb28dc5-9d57-4124-8251-fab742e6d7b7&ref_=pd_gw_ci_mcx_mi


----------



## crownroyal (Dec 5, 2022)

Yeah I was gonna have oil heater run the entire time damn that looks like a nice option be able to control away from home hmm


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2022)

crownroyal said:


> Yeah I was gonna have oil heater run the entire time damn that looks like a nice option be able to control away from home hmm


yeah. I think with the fan function and thermostat it should be fairly efficient. Pretty good reviews too


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 5, 2022)

bk78 said:


> yeah. I think with the fan function and thermostat it should be fairly efficient. Pretty good reviews too


That looks cool, but they are all basically the same. 1500w is 1500w.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 5, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That looks cool, but they are all basically the same. 1500w is 1500w.


Yeah but one I can hang on my wall near one of my wall fans isn’t the same as my rolling floor oil heater.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5234692


are they related ??


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Was actually looking at a new heater today. Think I’m going to get this.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Heat-Storm-HS-1500-PHX-WIFI-Infrared-Heater/dp/B07JXRWJ8D/?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_w=bjaTX&content-id=amzn1.sym.9999b127-1f9a-429f-9ac1-521e1f6b859e&pf_rd_p=9999b127-1f9a-429f-9ac1-521e1f6b859e&pf_rd_r=G3E9WE4WEW4C3AXAWFFB&pd_rd_wg=dWO4s&pd_rd_r=9cb28dc5-9d57-4124-8251-fab742e6d7b7&ref_=pd_gw_ci_mcx_mi


RIU10.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

C4cPr said:


> Ahh, so this is the shit show is it, need to comment so I get notifications.


@bk78 dude, you made it! internet stardom!!! lol.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2022)

C4cPr said:


> Ahh, so this is the shit show is it, need to comment so I get notifications.


WELCOME TO THE SHIT SHOW

Fairly tame in the last few months with troll socks, maybe it’ll pick up again once I pop some seeds?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> WELCOME TO THE SHIT SHOW
> 
> Fairly tame in the last few months with troll socks, maybe it’ll pick up again once I pop some seeds?


new sock better like hockey and cats is all i'm sayin' lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

C4cPr said:


> looks to be one of the hottest journals.


it's barely lukewarm now. and bk makes a mean english muffing breakfast sammie too. lol.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 6, 2022)

When's the next grow start? After the holidays?


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> it's barely lukewarm now. and bk makes a mean english muffing breakfast sammie too. lol.


There's nothing better than fresh eggs for breakfast sandwiches. Nothing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> There's nothing better than fresh eggs for breakfast sandwiches. Nothing.


our friends moved away a few years ago but they raised chickens and ducks. 2 duck eggs made a great sammie too.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> our friends moved away a few years ago but they raised chickens and ducks. 2 duck eggs made a great sammie too.


I'm trying to convince my wife we need a couple ducks as pets, but she's all in on her hens.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I'm trying to convince my wife we need a couple ducks as pets, but she's all in on her hens.


the ducks seemed to be cooler than the chickens when i'd go over to visit. just my 2 cents. lol.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 6, 2022)

Doom420 said:


>


And a new crusty sock has entered the room 

WELCOME TO THE TERROR DOME


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2022)

PadawanWarior said:


> Did you know that the show South Park is based on a town called FairPlay Colorado ?


Yes

Also 10 HLG light from Black Friday 2018 we know


----------



## Brettman (Dec 7, 2022)

Jesus Christ… lmao


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 7, 2022)

Did someone say HLG?


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 7, 2022)

PadawanWarior said:


> It’s RIU10 Like my new avatar?


Or..... Just ask for 25% off....
And no, I do not.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 8, 2022)

Here’s a Lamborghini I seen driving in the snow

It’s not mine, nor do I have a penny invested into it, but imma post it for clout


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2022)

Quick update on Mr Canuck


----------



## King Avitas (Dec 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Quick update on Mr Canuck
> 
> View attachment 5236168


Looking great! I love Alberta Ice Weed.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 10, 2022)

Man, I want some snow. We're in the middle of a two week monsoon. Everything is grey, brown and muddy.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Quick update on Mr Canuck
> 
> View attachment 5236168


Looks fully cured.  

Snowing here in SE MA but not accumulating as the ground is just a little too warm. A winter wonderland with no snow removal needed. I love it.


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 10, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Looks fully cured.
> 
> Snowing here in SE MA but not accumulating as the ground is just a little too warm. A winter wonderland with no snow removal needed. I love it.


Really? Nothing here on the north shore.... I want to see some snow on the ground


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Quick update on Mr Canuck
> 
> View attachment 5236168


Definately needs a 2 week flush


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 10, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Definately needs a 2 week flush


I was really hoping for reveg in spring


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was really hoping for reveg in spring


amber trich's will be abundant by then


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I was really hoping for reveg in spring


Believe it or not I’ve had plants reveg in the spring after sitting outside all winter


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Believe it or not I’ve had plants reveg in the spring after sitting outside all winter


That's amazing. You'd think freezing solid would destroy every cell.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> That's amazing. You'd think freezing solid would destroy every cell.


Went way back to 2018. It was a blue gelato and my friend actually took it and cloned it to run it again 

Here it is the day he took it to his house, which was in June of 2018 after sitting out all winter


----------



## Brettman (Dec 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Quick update on Mr Canuck
> 
> View attachment 5236168


Looks about as good as anything else I’ve seen in this journal..


----------



## Brettman (Dec 10, 2022)

Omfg I’m so sorry I’m in the wrong journal, thought this was the Perpetual Beach


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Omfg I’m so sorry I’m in the wrong journal, thought this was the Perpetual Beatch


For once I’m rooting for the leafs, because Calgary


----------



## Brettman (Dec 10, 2022)

Loving I’m so fucking high I spelled beach with a t.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 10, 2022)

That was not an accident


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Here’s a Lamborghini I seen driving in the snow
> 
> It’s not mine, nor do I have a penny invested into it, but imma post it for clout
> 
> View attachment 5235347


Can i have this pic..?
A picture and all...lol..(thousand words)

Edit.. sorry if this was to cryptic.. this pic represents and says so much.. lol..
Lotto?
Test drive?
Flexing/new rich?
Burning $?

Edit again**..


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 10, 2022)

There are a couple of really nice cars in these parts. That's one of a few.

Edit: Wasn't there one driving around a few years ago when it was like -40 or something stupid?


----------



## bk78 (Dec 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Can i have this pic..?
> A picture and all...lol..(thousand words)
> 
> Edit.. sorry if this was to cryptic.. this pic represents and says so much.. lol..
> ...


Nah just oil money in a oil city


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 16, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Quick update on Mr Canuck
> 
> View attachment 5236168


It now actually resembles Mr Canucks finished plants lol


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2022)

Packing on the resin


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 17, 2022)

I guess your little Canuk corner there didn't catch all the snow drift hey. Wind was brutal yesterday.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I guess your little Canuk corner there didn't catch all the snow drift hey. Wind was brutal yesterday.


Yeah I ran to Safeway at like 10am and it was brutally cold with the wind.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 25, 2022)

Happy Ho Ho ya filthy animals


----------



## ISK (Dec 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> For once I’m rooting for the leafs, because Calgary


Yup, I'm an ABC fan (Anybody But Calgary).


----------



## bk78 (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year everyone 

Some year old stanky is being smoked for the night

Canada vs Sweden juniors game about to start. Then the Oil vs Jets 

Chill night at the horticultural farm of the shit show


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year man


----------



## bk78 (Dec 31, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Happy new year man


Same to you and yours dude.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 31, 2022)

Anyone want shrimp for New Year’s Eve ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 3, 2023)

could i apply for a moderator position????


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 3, 2023)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5244578
> 
> could i apply for a moderator position????


Can you pass a drug test? Lol


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 3, 2023)

bk78 said:


> Happy new year everyone
> 
> Some year old stanky is being smoked for the night
> 
> ...


That is some killer looking bud @bk78. Top notch as I have come to expect from you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 3, 2023)

i would assume this position would require testing positive???? 


Hollatchaboy said:


> Can you pass a drug test? Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 3, 2023)

rkymtnman said:


> i would assume this position would require testing positive????


Shit, I would hope so. Lol


----------



## bk78 (Jan 3, 2023)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5244578
> 
> could i apply for a moderator position????


You’re hired


----------



## bk78 (Jan 5, 2023)

LETS FUCKING GO BOYS!!!

Great that we knocked the USA kids down to bronze metal champs


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 5, 2023)

canada would be my 2nd choice after we took a dump. 

how many of both teams will end up in NHL? gotta be way over 50% right?


----------



## bk78 (Jan 5, 2023)

rkymtnman said:


> canada would be my 2nd choice after we took a dump.
> 
> how many of both teams will end up in NHL? gotta be way over 50% right?


Honestly idk.

But I do know Bedard looks just like fucking McDavid did in the juniors 7 years ago. He’s fucking amazing this round.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 5, 2023)

bk78 said:


> LETS FUCKING GO BOYS!!!
> 
> Great that we knocked the USA kids down to bronze metal champs
> 
> View attachment 5245391


We'll start putting our real athletes into hockey if you're going to be jerks about it all of the time. Right now that tier of athlete is baseball rejects who are one misstep away from being sent down to soccer.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 5, 2023)

lusidghost said:


> We'll start putting our real athletes into hockey if you're going to be jerks about it all of the time. Right now that tier of athlete is baseball rejects who are one misstep away from being sent down to soccer.


Go use some yukka


----------



## bk78 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Jan 5, 2023)

bk78 said:


> Go use some yukka


Yucca extract and hlg, it's what plants crave.
I use both


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 5, 2023)

bk78 said:


>


----------



## Brettman (Sunday at 3:58 PM)

Not much growing going on around here lately…


----------



## bk78 (Sunday at 4:27 PM)

Brettman said:


> Not much growing going on around here lately…


Sup growmee 

Emergency vet trip today for Sabre

Basically stopped drinking and eating 2 days ago. Vet gave him fluids and electrolytes fo dehydration, sent me home with some meds and special food.


----------



## bk78 (Sunday at 4:33 PM)

He’s resting from his ordeal, quite pooped out.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Sunday at 4:37 PM)

bk78 said:


> He’s resting from his ordeal, quite pooped out.
> 
> View attachment 5246531


Get well soon Sabre! Sending good vibes his way.


----------



## Rsawr (Sunday at 4:53 PM)

Aww, get better quick, big cat!


----------



## Modern Selections (Monday at 6:29 AM)

Best healing vibes sent to the Sabre Shrimp! 

We just got the news our doggo has a cancerous tumor growing in his ear. Devastating. Exploring surgery options. 

I can deal with anything in life but sick or wounded animals reduces me to a blithering bitch immediately. I could drop an engine block on my foot and not shed a tear but I see that damn commercial I'm done-ski lol

Nice garage floor, same coating here, love it!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Monday at 7:20 AM)

How's the Homie Sabre doing this morning?


----------



## bk78 (Monday at 7:22 AM)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> How's the Homie Sabre doing this morning?


He was like velcro all night, seems to be ok this morning. Still seems pretty weak though from the dehydration


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Monday at 7:25 AM)

bk78 said:


> He was like velcro all night, seems to be ok this morning. Still seems pretty weak though from the dehydration


Good, sounds like a good improvement. He's a young man, he'll bounce back in no time.


----------



## bk78 (Yesterday at 7:19 AM)

Secret Santa arrived yesterday


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Yesterday at 7:25 AM)

Details???


bk78 said:


> Secret Santa arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5247367View attachment 5247368


give us some details! Is that northern lights and skunk #1??? What's your plans with these? What breeder? Ok I'll stop before I hit 21 questions


----------



## rkymtnman (Yesterday at 7:27 AM)

nice! i've always wanted to try other #'s of the northern lights. isn't there a NL 7 or NL9 that's supposed to be really good too? 

i got 3 lumps of coal from my secret santa this year.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Yesterday at 7:29 AM)

bk78 said:


> Secret Santa arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5247367View attachment 5247368


That secret Santa is really cool.


----------



## bk78 (Yesterday at 8:12 AM)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Details???
> 
> give us some details! Is that northern lights and skunk #1??? What's your plans with these? What breeder? Ok I'll stop before I hit 21 questions


They are all the OG f2’s I was told by Santa


----------



## Modern Selections (Yesterday at 9:34 AM)

Well color me jealous! What a Merry Christmas miracle!


----------



## OSBuds (Yesterday at 2:58 PM)

This may be Santa's Supplier?





Authentic Genetics Seed Company


Buy cannabis hemp marijuana seeds online from the best and most authentic seed bank. Feminized & regular cannabis seeds by Mel Frank and Todd McCormick for sale. Fast free delivery within the USA. Authentic Genetics is the home of Skunk #1, Haze, Northern Lights, Durban Poison, Afghan, Colombian...




agseedco.com


----------



## Brettman (Yesterday at 3:03 PM)

RIU seems a little slow today, someone or something feels like it’s missing… hmm it’s kind of nice 

edit: Corrected a spelling error because I didn’t want to be cyber bullied.


----------



## bk78 (Yesterday at 4:19 PM)

OSBuds said:


> This may be Santa's Supplier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly think these are from the OG days. I’ll have to hit Santa up and ask some more questions I think. I never even knew they were coming tbh


----------

